# Mercados: ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? 3T 2011 (parte 3) +



## aksarben (4 Sep 2011)

Veeeeenga, va, abrimos uno nueeevo.

[Voz de Gracita Morales]Hay que ver, cómo me dejan todo de guano...[/Voz de Gracita Morales]

Y recuerden que mañana:


----------



## ghkghk (4 Sep 2011)

Válganme Trichet y Bernenke... ¡¡¡¡¡Vaya pole!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Sep 2011)

¿se abre hilo cada trimestre?


----------



## Hank Scorpio (4 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> La gente que trabaja directamente con acciones americanas, ¿realmente es fácil recuperar la doble imposición de los dividendos?



En primer lugar recuerda rellenar y enviar el documento W8-BEN a través del broker.

Después hay una casilla para doble imposición en la declaración te copio el texto de la legislación:


Artículo 82. Deducción por doble imposición internacional.

1. Cuando entre las rentas del contribuyente figuren rendimientos o ganancias patrimoniales obtenidos y gravados en el extranjero, se deducirá la menor de las cantidades siguientes:

El importe efectivo de lo satisfecho en el extranjero por razón de un impuesto de naturaleza idéntica o análoga a este impuesto o al Impuesto sobre la Renta de no Residentes sobre dichos rendimientos o ganancias patrimoniales.

El resultado de aplicar el tipo medio efectivo de gravamen a la parte de base liquidable gravada en el extranjero.


----------



## Janus (4 Sep 2011)

Iniciado por atman Ver Mensaje

Sí, tal vez intente algo el rebote. Pero aguantaremos. Iré en posición avante-un-tercio, con SL relajado. Si empieza a romper resistencias iré deshaciendo poco a poco. Pero yo creo que el tenderete probará los 1120-30 y puede ser violento y dejarnos fuera. Estas jugadas, aunque acierte el objetivo, no me suelen salir demasiado bien, porque me pongo nervioso antes de tiempo. A ver si esta vez soy capaz de manejarlo. Y, por supuesto, se aceptan sugerencias.


Tenga precauciones miles. Eliminando las noticias y ruido de fondo y siendo objetivos con el índice, la realidad es que cada mínimo sucesivo ha sido superior al anterior, cada máximo sucesivo ha sido mayor que el mínimo anterior e idem que el máximo anterior. Por ello, lleva inercia o fuerza alcista.
El único signo de posible debilidad está en que no ha sido capaz de llegar a la "línea" de resistencia del canal en el que se enmarca, si bien es cierto es una debilidad muy matizable porque ese máximo es mayor que el anterior. Ahora está en una corrección y hay que ver cómo se comporta (si llegará) a la "línea" de soporte del canal. Esta zona está en 1160 - 15 pipos de filtro. La última corrección sostenida dentro del canal fué de unos 94 pipos (1208 - 1114). Esa misma corrección ahora desde los 1230 llevaría el índice hasta 1140 aprox. Ahí (entre 1160-1140) es una zona importante. Lo del filtro de 15 pipos (se puede quedar pequeño) es para evitar quedarse out (estos leoncios son .....).
La última "vuelta" se produjo el 26/08 en 1134.

Que haya suerte.


----------



## rosonero (4 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿se abre hilo cada trimestre?



Cada trimestre o cada 4.000 mensajes. 
Durante un tiempo no hubo mucha actividad y se pensó para no ir abriendo nuevo hilo cada mes.
Ahora que hemos cambiado a trimestral el guano ha hecho que el hilo vuelva a su velocidad de antaño.


----------



## tonuel (4 Sep 2011)

Sigo vigilante a los mercados...


----------



## aitor33 (5 Sep 2011)

A lo mejor es una pregunta tonta pero...si no abren los usanos mañana ¿como es que marcan los futuros usa ahora mismo 0.5% abajo en tiempo real? supongo que funcionan siempre aúnque no abra la bolsaienso:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (5 Sep 2011)

A ver que nos depara este mes de septiembre, suerte a todos.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Sep 2011)

After del SP a los 1164


----------



## tarrito (5 Sep 2011)

no se olviden de votar con 5 estrellitas y tal


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Sep 2011)

Suscrito para seguirlo desde la palma de mi mano :rolleye: (Qué semanita me espera fiandome de órdenes automáticas) ::


----------



## Nico (5 Sep 2011)

Presente !

(y guanos días).


----------



## Nico (5 Sep 2011)

Aprovecho la apertura del nuevo hilo para solicitar por quinta vez el baneo, exclusión, abandono y despojamiento de los compañeros *Mulder y Debianita* aunque, en esta ocasión me atrevo a incluir al camarada *Muerto Viviente* en esta lista.

Aclaro -por si alguien tiene alguna duda- que no existe causal alguna para mi solicitud pero la hago cada vez con la esperanza que un administrador la ejecute y luego los mencionados puedan relatarnos sus emocionantes aventuras tratando de reincorporarse al foro.

Protocolizado, Firmado y Sellado a los *8463 puntos del Ibex* -último cierre, contado-.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Sep 2011)

Guybrush en cubierta. Esperando ordenes de los almirantes de la flota. Guano posible, zona SP 1160 mas fistro marcada en carta náutica.


----------



## Ana_Rosa_Quintana (5 Sep 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Veeeeenga, va, abrimos uno nueeevo.
> 
> [Voz de Gracita Morales]Hay que ver, cómo me dejan todo de guano...[/Voz de Gracita Morales]
> 
> Y recuerden que mañana:



Podría modificar el título a "Guano Edition", que Octubre está en el 4ºT


----------



## debianita (5 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Aprovecho la apertura del nuevo hilo para solicitar por quinta vez el baneo, exclusión, abandono y despojamiento de los compañeros *Mulder y Debianita* aunque, en esta ocasión me atrevo a incluir al camarada *Muerto Viviente* en esta lista.
> 
> Aclaro -por si alguien tiene alguna duda- que no existe causal alguna para mi solicitud pero la hago cada vez con la esperanza que un administrador la ejecute y luego los mencionados puedan relatarnos sus emocionantes aventuras tratando de reincorporarse al foro.
> 
> Protocolizado, Firmado y Sellado a los *8463 puntos del Ibex* -último cierre, contado-.




Si me paga, en metalico (no valen acciones del Botas :X ) puedo insultar, conseguir que me baneen y relatar la experiencia. Aunque últimamente tengo poco tiempo para forear y menos aun para jugar en el casino


----------



## errozate (5 Sep 2011)

aitor33 dijo:


> A lo mejor es una pregunta tonta pero...si no abren los usanos mañana ¿como es que marcan los futuros usa ahora mismo 0.5% abajo en tiempo real? supongo que funcionan siempre aúnque no abra la bolsaienso:



Exacto. Son FUTUROS. 

Me imagino que se basarán en las órdenes de venta y de compra; y a cómo se van a cruzar.


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2011)

La preapertura viene con más de 200 puntos de caida ...


----------



## aitor33 (5 Sep 2011)

errozate dijo:


> Exacto. Son FUTUROS.
> 
> Me imagino que se basarán en las órdenes de venta y de compra; y a cómo se van a cruzar.





Pues esos futuros están 
Dow Jons -0.85% en 11.115
SP500 -0.95% en 1.158 puntos


Los futuros han traspasado tímidamente los 1160, pero eso son futuros hasta que sea presente...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

a los guanos dias amigos , me voy a desayunar 200 pipos gracias a quedarme corto con dos cojones el viernes :Baile:

hasta 8000 no hay ningun soporte importante un saludo 8:


----------



## dj-mesa (5 Sep 2011)

Hoy va a ser ÉPICO


----------



## Claca (5 Sep 2011)

Hoy los futuros USA cierran en horario europeo, recuerdo. Buenos días al respetable.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

iTraxx Crossover sube un 3,9% A 719 puntos , asi a ojo el maximo esta en 725 :Baile:


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Sep 2011)

Eso es una apertura como gusta por aquí, si el día sigue igual el hilo este no llega a octubre XD


----------



## pyn (5 Sep 2011)

Ojo a los 13.80 de TEF que puede descalabrarse hasta los 13.10 ....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

Del Rivero Presidente
Del Rivero Presidente
Del Rivero Presidente
Del Rivero Presidente


----------



## Claca (5 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Del Rivero Presidente
> Del Rivero Presidente
> Del Rivero Presidente
> Del Rivero Presidente



¿Has visto este post?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a-267.html#post4936233

Excelente situación técnica para tus cortos.


----------



## Samo (5 Sep 2011)

Son las 9:30. La prima de riesgo supera los 320 puntos, el interés del bono español roza el 5,2% y el IBEX baja un 2.66%



Pero esto no se iba a arreglar con el cambio de la constitución?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Has visto este post?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a-267.html#post4936233
> 
> Excelente situación técnica para tus cortos.



Muchas gracias, y excelente analisis, y que se cumpla ese 3,86.

¿Estas dentro tambien?


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Sep 2011)

San vuelve a estar a precio de compra gaceril a largo.

Como lo ven?(es que lo del dividendo del 10%...)


----------



## ghkghk (5 Sep 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> San vuelve a estar a precio de compra gaceril a largo.
> 
> Como lo ven?(es que lo del dividendo del 10%...)





Ya tardaba la pregunta. Calcula la pérdida de todos los que entraron preguntando lo mismo cuando perdió los 7. Y más aún los 8. Y todos entraron con la misma idea.


----------



## Claca (5 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Muchas gracias, y excelente analisis, y que se cumpla ese 3,86.
> 
> ¿Estas dentro tambien?



No, pero porque normalmente no me meto en CFDs, porque la opción me parece muy buena considerando la estructura del gráfico y el perfecto control del riesgo con los niveles tan definidos y muy próximos a la entrada.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

El dividendo del SAN, 2 de las 4 veces, se ha hecho con ampliaciones de capital, no hace falta decir nada mas. Y los dividendos como se suben se bajan. Hacia tiempo que el mercado no se fiaba del SAN, cuidado que acabareis yendo a quemar el palacete del viso de la señora Ana Patricia.

Ademas para barato el Commerzbank.

PD: Del Rivero **mon apoyo tu gestion.


----------



## Topongo (5 Sep 2011)

Mire mi avatar mire, yo entré en los místicos 8.
Y vamos... no es que mi cartera esté del todo bien...
Ya no se si promediar o qué.


----------



## necho (5 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> para barato el Commerzbank.



A estas las estoy esperando yo cuando lleguen a cero (0) o casi 

Por otra parte también espero a:

E.ON @ <11
RWE @ <17
MUV2 @ <82
DTE @ <8


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

esto se pone un poco aburrido , a ver si toca el 8000 pa cerrar cortos y ponerme largo :baba:


----------



## Yo2k1 (5 Sep 2011)

8233, todavia estamos lejos de esos 8000 que marcan la frontera segun MV.
Aunque supongo que estara ya descorchando el champan, no se si para arriba o para abajo, porque nunca nos aclara mucho.
Aun asi, estas caidas, de momento no parecen el caos, esta aun lejos del famoso soporte de los 8000, incluso de esos 8100, 8200.
Lo que no se es lo que nos viene. Oyendo a Rubalcaba esta mañana, parece ser que un desastre total, y mas en el sector financiero


----------



## ghkghk (5 Sep 2011)

¿A Gamesa la enterramos ya o qué hacemos con ella?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

E.on barata barata, y estan como locos de comprar algo. Bajista. A seguir.
RWE barata barata. Bajista. A seguir.
Muenchener barata barata. Minimo 2009. Dentro.
DT desde 2002 es un plazo fijo al 6%. Cartera cobarde. El gobierno comienza a protegerlos en exceso.

Y hablo el DB:


> "Es una obviedad que muchos bancos europeos no sobrevivirían si tienen que revaluar la deuda soberana en los libros a niveles de precio de mercado", dijo Ackermann en una conferencia bancaria este lunes.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> 8233, todavia estamos lejos de esos 8000 que marcan la frontera segun MV.
> Aunque supongo que estara ya descorchando el champan, no se si para arriba o para abajo, porque nunca nos aclara mucho.
> Aun asi, estas caidas, de momento no parecen el caos, esta aun lejos del famoso soporte de los 8000, incluso de esos 8100, 8200.
> Lo que no se es lo que nos viene. Oyendo a Rubalcaba esta mañana, parece ser que un desastre total, y mas en el sector financiero



amigo Yo2k1 supongo que usted no me entiende porque me explico de pena , lo intentare de una forma mas sencilla .

el nivel 8000 es la base del lateral , si lo rompemos caeremos brutalmente ya que se iniciara el segundo tramo del rally bajista.

pero si rebotamos , no existe ese " para arriba " simplemente todavia continuaremos metidos en el lateral un poco mas pero solo para terminar rompiendo el 8000 .

y finalmente decir que en el 8000 puede haber rebote intradiario y un poco de guerra que se puede aprovechar pa unos largos , pero pienso que le a llegado la hora al 8000 probablemente pueda aguantar hoy y mañana no mas un saludo :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿A Gamesa la enterramos ya o qué hacemos con ella?



:no: sea usted cenizo, desde maximos solo pierde un 91%, aun queda un 9% de potencial de bajada, tiempo y paciencia. Barata barata.::


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

El consejero delegado del Deutsche Bank, Josef Ackermann, ha comentado que algunos bancos europeos no sobrevivirían si tienen que revaluar la deuda soberana en sus libros, resaltando así lo que es uno de los principales obstáculos para resolver la crisis de deuda de la zona euro.

"Es una obviedad que muchos bancos europeos no sobrevivirían si tienen que revaluar la deuda soberana en los libros a niveles de precio de mercado", dijo Ackermann en una conferencia bancaria este lunes.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

8200 [zonal] luchando ahora mismo.


----------



## Yo2k1 (5 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amigo Yo2k1 supongo que usted no me entiende porque me explico de pena , lo intentare de una forma mas sencilla .
> 
> el nivel 8000 es la base del lateral , si lo rompemos caeremos brutalmente ya que se iniciara el segundo tramo del rally bajista.
> 
> ...



Te entiendo perfectamente, se que opinas que si se rompe el 8000 bajaremos brutalmente.
Lo que pasa es que luego cuando se rompe y no bajamos, entonces dices que el objetivo son los 9700.La semana pasada ya veias los 9700 creo, mas o menos, pero bueno, de verdad, que no es critica, que me encanta leerte, como a los demas.
Y yo no veo los 8000 hoy ni de risa. Eso si que me lo jugaria

Un dato caliente:
Zona euro: el PMI de servicios baja más de lo esperado en agosto - elEconomista.es


----------



## aksarben (5 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿A Gamesa la enterramos ya o qué hacemos con ella?



De 36 a 3,80 en tres años, nostamal...


----------



## ghkghk (5 Sep 2011)

Los gemelos han perdido los 6, y bien perdidos. Nada de toque y rebote.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Sep 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> De 36 a 3,80 en tres años, nostamal...





Mira si tiene potencial alcista :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2011)

necho dijo:


> A estas las estoy esperando yo cuando lleguen a cero (0) o casi
> 
> Por otra parte también espero a:
> 
> ...



Olvídate de DTE. Las energéticas alemanas tras la caida serán el pelotazo del siglo.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Te entiendo perfectamente, se que opinas que si se rompe el 8000 bajaremos brutalmente.
> Lo que pasa es que luego cuando se rompe y no bajamos, entonces dices que el objetivo son los 9700.La semana pasada ya veias los 9700 creo, mas o menos, pero bueno, de verdad, que no es critica, que me encanta leerte, como a los demas.
> Y yo no veo los 8000 hoy ni de risa. Eso si que me lo jugaria
> 
> ...



ya eh explicado que me confundio totalmente la duracion del lateral y la aparicion de bajistas y triangulos que en principio parecian ser figuras confiables asi que cuando terminaron de romper la bajista que guiaba la caida y luego ese triangulito simetrico por arriba , pense que nos escapabamos al alza .

pero luego cuando me di cuenta que se rompio el triangulito con muy poco volumen cuando las roturas de estas figuras se hacen con mucho empeze a revisar todo , al final todo sucedio como yo pensaba un lateral con techo en 8700-8800 con 2 toques a esa zona pero yo esperaba que entre toque y segundo toque pasarian 5 sesiones mas o menos y pasaron muchas sesiones mas :ouch:


----------



## rosonero (5 Sep 2011)

_BCE COMPRANDO BONOS ESPAÑOLES

Lunes, 5 de Setiembre del 2011 - 10:36:45


Según diferentes traders del mercado de bonos, el BCE está comprando bonos españoles y bonos italinos._

Ni con esas parece que son capaces de parar la sangría.


----------



## morgan (5 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿A Gamesa la enterramos ya o qué hacemos con ella?



Eh, espera un poco, que algunos estamos hoy dentro. 

Dame unos segundos para cerrar el corto . En cuanto pase de 3,80 salta mi SP.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Sep 2011)

Bueno, bueno, ¿habrán llegado ya?


----------



## 2plx2 (5 Sep 2011)

Yo estuve aquí, y eso...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Sep 2011)

a los buenos dias!

mi querido ibex, tonteando con la base del canal de lodosa, y con los 8170.


----------



## sirpask (5 Sep 2011)

Jeje.. yo entré a 4,83 a Iberdrola a las 10 por que creia que nos iba a rescatar el BCE, pero parece que nos van a dejar a la deriva... Que dios nos pille confesado.

Como siga así, hasta el 20N sin hacer mas movimientos.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Sep 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> _BCE COMPRANDO BONOS ESPAÑOLES
> 
> Lunes, 5 de Setiembre del 2011 - 10:36:45
> 
> ...









::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

Descargo la mitad de los cortos en VilladelRivero, que un 10% no esta mal, y se me ha cruzado otro objetivo en el camino. La otra mitad lo mantengo hasta el final.

Vigilen las Thyssen.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

iTraxx Crossover sube 5% en 726 puntos , ya estamos en maximos


----------



## morgan (5 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Jeje.. yo entré a 4,83 a Iberdrola a las 10 por que creia que nos iba a rescatar el BCE, pero parece que nos van a dejar a la deriva... Que dios nos pille confesado.
> 
> Como siga así, hasta el 20N sin hacer mas movimientos.



¿Pero entró usted largo?. :ouch:.

Nunca vaya contra la tendencia esperando un cambio o una noticia que no sabe si ocurrirá. Pongase del lado de la tendencia y ponga un SL o SP por si hay un cambio. 

Hoy era claramente de operar en corto, coger una onda de bajada, fijar un SP y a dormir.

PD. Ya me saltó gamesa en 3,801. Señor ghkgh, si quiere, ya puede oficiar el entierro .


----------



## sirpask (5 Sep 2011)

Sisi, largo largo. Antes del 20N revisare algo, y sino hasta el año que viene.

En corto no se jugar... y una día me dijeron que no me metiera en lo que no entendiera.

:/


----------



## Jamóncontomate (5 Sep 2011)

¿Qué hago? Meto pasta en Bestifond o me compro unas Viscofán e Inditex cuando empiece a escampar...
Se admiten insultos del tipo largoplacista hijoptta, etc...


----------



## atman (5 Sep 2011)

Pude entrar corto en 66...


----------



## tonuel (5 Sep 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> ¿Qué hago? Meto pasta en Bestifond o me compro unas Viscofán e Inditex cuando empiece a escampar...
> Se admiten insultos del tipo largoplacista hijoptta, etc...





mételo todo... ahora...


----------



## sirpask (5 Sep 2011)

Lo que no entiendo es lo de Mapfre.. con lo bien que se estaba comportando... y el copon que se está llevando hoy, pero bueno pensando que con 8000 estaba en 3.00 hace 20 dias, tiene pinta que todo vuelve por sus fueros...


----------



## tonuel (5 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es lo de Mapfre.. con lo bien que se estaba comportando... y el copon que se está llevando hoy, pero bueno pensando que con 8000 estaba en 3.00 hace 20 dias, tiene pinta que todo vuelve por sus fueros...



ay hamijo... hamijo...







el precio lo suben y lo bajan a su antojo... no caiga usted en el típico error gaceleril... :no:


Saludos 8:


----------



## spheratu (5 Sep 2011)

Pero bueno,ya hemos cambiado la constitución y los pisitos ya han bajado un 20%,que más quieren estos malditos especuladores,seguramente malvados alemanes, de nuestra patria?

Modo pepito tontopollas off


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

Señor Tonuel huele usted los certificados a distancia, :XX:
Digales como de baratas estan las Santanderes en 5,8€. 

El señor Mulder y BL han debido de crearse un foro para ellos solos, porque ya por aqui no pasan. Y el señor Pollastre esta en su nuevo yate por la costa azul francesa, asi que le perdonaremos.


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Sep 2011)

tounel, le veo a usted muy participativo, ¿esperando al trabajo de esta tarde?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

Por cierto impresionante el 170, para que luego diga el señor Muertoviviente que no hay soportes [soportillos]


----------



## necho (5 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> E.on barata barata, y estan como locos de comprar algo. Bajista. A seguir.
> RWE barata barata. Bajista. A seguir.
> Muenchener barata barata. Minimo 2009. Dentro.
> DT desde 2002 es un plazo fijo al 6%. Cartera cobarde. El gobierno comienza a protegerlos en exceso.
> ...





bertok dijo:


> Olvídate de DTE. Las energéticas alemanas tras la caida serán el pelotazo del siglo.



Gracias a ambos por vuestras sugerencias.

Entonces de DTE me olvido. Si es que me había fijado en ella por los dividendos y tal. Pero como bien escribió alguien en este foro "_meterse en un valor sólo por los dividendos que paga es como meterse con una mujer sólo por el sexo_"

Alguna otra alemana a tener en cuenta para cuando cese la horrible noche?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

iTraxx Crossover sube 5,6% superando maximos anteriores , en 731 puntos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

Hombre, que le voy a decir yo, Thyssen por supuesto. Y entrando en buenos puntos del canal, BMW y ADIDAS. Hasta Daimler. Joder un dia de estos compro todo el daxie...

Pero lo que dice el señor Bertok, si no morimos cienes y cienes de veces, en el dax hay, por lo menos para mi, 7 valores con un potencial de revalorizacion increible. Lo malo que en dos de ellos ya estoy promediando cual gacela santanderina :ouch: saltandome los _taimines_.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Sep 2011)

El movimiento ha sido tocho, después de hacer aguas los 1180 ha sido una fiesta para los amantes del buen guano


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

parece que estamos reventando el soportillo 8170 de chinito


----------



## Seren (5 Sep 2011)

Burbuja de sensibilidad a las malas noticias


----------



## sirpask (5 Sep 2011)

Si se diera la vuelta el Ibex hoy... ¿haria mucho daño?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Si se diera la vuelta el Ibex hoy... ¿haria mucho daño?



claro , a los que estamos cortos , pero eso es casi imposible , aunque no descartaria un rebotito desde 8000 hasta 8300 amigo :Baile:


----------



## tonuel (5 Sep 2011)

venga... a por la primera alegria de la semana... :baba:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

Soportillo a la basura, tengo miedo señor Muertoviviente, quizas eso sea signo de subidas...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> venga... a por la primera alegria de la semana... :baba:



esta usted como loco por las bajadas amigo certificador , vaya currandose las certificaciones del 20% y del 30 % , no le vayan a pillar por sorpresa 8:


----------



## EL FARAON (5 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> venga... a por la primera alegria de la semana... :baba:



Mejor aun, los primeros certificados del mes...

Vaya preparándolos.


----------



## sirpask (5 Sep 2011)

Es verdad que hasta los 7.800 que es cuando el BCE empezó a comprar a saco hace 15 dias hay un trecho, pero huele a rebote pa joder stops a la legua...Esto es como cuando el Numancia mete un gol nada mas empezar el partido al Barcelona... hoy acabar con -2% para el Ibex es un empate, y una victoria moral para el FCB.

jeje con -2% ganamos los buenos y con -4% ganan los malos ,
Está entretenido hoy esto...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (5 Sep 2011)

Vaya día de guanazo, amigos.

Ya casi nos hemos acostumbrado, y ni nos sorprende, ver bajadas del Ibex de casi el 4%. Que tiempos vivimos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

No se equivoque el SAN ha tocado con una directriz de corto plazo en esos 5,82, el rebote se puede y se debe ver, perder esos niveles al cierre seria muertovivientista.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hombre, que le voy a decir yo, Thyssen por supuesto. Y entrando en buenos puntos del canal, BMW y ADIDAS. Hasta Daimler. Joder un dia de estos compro todo el daxie...
> 
> Pero lo que dice el señor Bertok, si no morimos cienes y cienes de veces, en el dax hay, por lo menos para mi, 7 valores con un potencial de revalorizacion increible. Lo malo que en dos de ellos ya estoy promediando cual gacela santanderina :ouch: saltandome los _taimines_.



le estariamos muy agradecidos vuestra majestad chinito si nos dijera esos 7 valores místicos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

E.on, RWE, DL, Thyssen, Merck, Munechener, Bayer.

Un dia con mas tiempo, explico el porque y algunos otros valores, de momento no entraria en ninguno, cuando se giren y den señal, entonces. Ah y uno frances que acaba de entrar en el eurostoxx, aunque en este ya estoy dentro, LMVH.

Algunos se tiran mas por Allianz pero a mi no me acaba del todo. Manias supongo.

En DL y Bayer estoy promediando, se que estoy haciendolo mal pero no sali cuando tocaba y ahora me veo asi...

Y E.on tiene una caja que le sale por las orejas, tienen que comprar algo.

Y que los demas opinen que para eso estamos aqui.

Edito: Las he puesto de mas a menos potencial digamos para entendernos.


----------



## morgan (5 Sep 2011)

Ahora que ya he cerrado el chiringo hace un rato, voy a hacer una opinión que tiene muchas probabilidades de ser errónea (aunque ahora ya me dá igual ).

Creo que el chocolate del loro de la sesión está en TEF y los 13,70, que está aguantando estoicamente y hace que el ibex no baje de 8150. Personalmente, creo que hoy no deberíamos bajar de 8100. No veo a TEF por debajo de 13,5x hoy. 

Incluso podría darse el caso de recuperar algo y cerrar en 82xx. 

Aunque también puede ocurrir que venga el ataque de guano final y esto se despeñe por debajo de los 8000, pero me parece un escenario menos probable.


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Sep 2011)

igual me como un owned, pero no creo q hoy, con los USA cerrados, rompamos soportes...... marearan y acojonaran..........pero no creo q hoy metan el petardazo

si fallo, paso a la tarde a por mi owned


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

Añado que LVMH da vertigo, pero tambien lo daba BMW y los que entraron estan de enhorabuena, sera porque le gano lo que nunca he ganado en otra compañia, pero me fio de este tio, tiene carba.bueno no como el botas:


----------



## sirpask (5 Sep 2011)

Los 200 recuperados a la espera de EEUU...Hoy solo veo jodidos a los bancos-financieras y Sacys con sus secuaces... al resto las veo lastradas.

COño que hoy es fiesta en USA, el dia del trabajador... psss.. pues entonces.. no va mal la cosa.

A ver la bajada del rebote por donde cae..


----------



## Mr. Brightside (5 Sep 2011)

Voy a comprar acciones de BME para aprovechar el dividendo del viernes, dentro de mi estrategia de pares.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

Miren donde estan estos:
Gráfico de acciones de STE GENERALE-A- | GLE.PA Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas

Hagan juego.


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2011)

DAX: jugándosela sobre los mínimos anteriores (5340 aprox.). Está muy débil comparado con SP y IBEX (ambos todavía "lejos" de esos mínimos anteriores).


----------



## sirpask (5 Sep 2011)

El IBEX va a romper... parece indeciso, como si esperara a New York, pero hoy no está... Igual a los Ordenadores que gestionan todo no les han dicho que en USA estan de fiesta..


----------



## faraico (5 Sep 2011)

BUenas tardes!!

Para una mañana de guaneo me parecen pocas 7 hojitas!!jeje

Qué indecisión el que no abran los americanos.

Por lo visto la entrevista a Rubalcaba hoy ha sido tela marinera...cosas como que "hay riesgo de que nos tengan que intervenir, aunque espero que no sea así"

Saludos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

Somos la locomotora europea, de ahi que somos los que menos caemos y los que mas subimos, no le busquen otra explicacion. Dax en minimos de 25 meses. Y parece que sigue mirando hacia el suelo.

Merkel todopoderosa perdona a tus deudores como ellos perdonaran tus deudas no nos dejes caer en el guano y libranos de las perdidas. Daxie.


----------



## Registrador (5 Sep 2011)

Me encanta el olor de napalm por las mañanas :XX:







<iframe width="420" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/gUDShxRWniw?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Sep 2011)

Como anda el volumen de los leoncios?

esta noche revisare los valores que usted da Sr. Chinito.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

Traigo la oferta de la tarde, barato barato y mas que estara, de los mismos creadores de Societe Generale llega:

Gráfico de acciones de DEUTSCHE BANK N | DBK.DE Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

Que no se diga con las ofertas:
Gráfico de acciones de BNP PARIBAS | BNP.PA Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas

Gráfico de acciones de INTESA SANPAOLO | ISP.MI Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

Y para acabar las niñas de sus ojos

Gráfico de acciones de BANCO SANTANDER R | SAN.MC Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas

Gráfico de acciones de BBVA | BBVA.MC Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## faraico (5 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Como anda el volumen de los leoncios?
> 
> esta noche revisare los valores que usted da Sr. Chinito.



El Sr. Mulder es el que informa sobre eso.

Lo último que sé es que los leoncios no habían vendido nada.


Increible, el IBEX no se mueve...así hasta las 15:30 de mañana??)


----------



## Mulder (5 Sep 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy he tenido trabajo y acabo de terminar de ojear el hilo del guano....que diga del Ibex35 

Hoy no daré previsiones ya que parece que hay a quien le molesta que lo haga, así que hoy solo diré dos cosas:

1.- Sigo sin ver movimiento de leoncios correlacionado con estas bajadas, hay algunas ventas pero son ridículas y sin relación con el rango que se ve en las caidas del precio.
2.- Septiembre es un mes muy traidor, junto a octubre y marzo entre otros, pero septiembre siempre ha sido de los que más.

Yo creo que en este momento hay que tener predisposición a que ocurra cualquier cosa.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

parece que despues de mucho rato reanudamos la caidita :baba:

chinito cabron no tientes al personal


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

> Que dicen por ahi? Es que no escucho bien









Que saque al BIS a pasear, que estan mu'jodios


> Quieto ahi parao'











> Nos hemos quedado sin cuartos, estamos como el fondo de pensiones greigo, recen conmigo











> A ver si me llega la hora y que esto se lo coma el saquetero goldmaniano


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Hoy he tenido trabajo y acabo de terminar de ojear el hilo del guano....que diga del Ibex35
> 
> ...



es logico amigo mulder que no tengamos volumen ya que estamos metidos en un lateral , pero no se preocupe usted que cuando ataquemos el 8000 y lo reventemos aparecera el volumen y los leoncios :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

Señor Mulder por cada uno que no quiere leer sus opiniones, 10 gatitos mueren, asi que hable usted o baneo y noche loca con animosa.


----------



## 123456 (5 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Hoy he tenido trabajo y acabo de terminar de ojear el hilo del guano....que diga del Ibex35
> 
> ...



por favor reconsiderelo, muchos lo leemos en silencio con muchísimo interés y seria una gran perdida que no ponga sus valiosas predicciones.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

como resiste el puto ibex , quiero mis 8000 cojones ya -_-


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Hoy he tenido trabajo y acabo de terminar de ojear el hilo del guano....que diga del Ibex35
> 
> ...



Hay que tener la mente abierta y predispuesta a cambiar de escenario a la mínima de cambio. De momento estamos en el lateral.

El hecho que hoy se estén produciendo estas caidas en europa durante una jornada festiva en USA es poco habitual y entiendo que peligroso.


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como resiste el puto ibex , quiero mis 8000 cojones ya -_-



Empieza a notar la tensión de la hora que se acerca?
Se atreverá a mantenerse corto al cierre?


----------



## AssGaper (5 Sep 2011)

Hoy llegamos a los 7900, esto hoy no aguanta.

Guano definitivo señores.


----------



## faraico (5 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como resiste el puto ibex , quiero mis 8000 cojones ya -_-



ver los 8000 hoy sería demasiado guano para un día, no cree usted??

Sí los veo posibles mañana, siempre y cuando cerremos a estos niveles hoy y mañana los americanos continuen con el bajonazo del pasado viernes....:rolleye:


----------



## aitor33 (5 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Hoy llegamos a los 7900, esto hoy no aguanta.
> 
> Guano definitivo señores.



Tan abajo no lo cro yo apuesto por un cierre siempre por encima de los 8000 menos es la hecatombe


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Empieza a notar la tensión de la hora que se acerca?
> Se atreverá a mantenerse corto al cierre?



estoy viendo que es lo que hago , pero primero lo primero los 8000 :baba:


----------



## rosonero (5 Sep 2011)

Confiando en el sentimiento contrario y que no quedaría bien llegar o errar a - 4% ...



Spoiler



largo 8135, eso sí, con la venta a un click


----------



## Nico (5 Sep 2011)

Por si a alguien le sirve el dato les diré que, a los 5.80 del SAN aparecian compras masivas. Dado que no tengo esos datos ignoro si son gacelas hambrientas tentadas con el verde pasto o cuidadores institucionales que, por razones técnicas no lo quieren abajo de ese nivel pero, era cosa de acercarse a los 5.80 y aparecían las compras a cascoporro.

Se me ocurre lo siguiente -y conste que de estas brujas no se nada-.

Si quieren que mañana el SP abra con cierta calma necesitan un arreon de última hora en los indices europeos que justifiquen un lateral o una suba por parte de los usanos mañana.

Por el contrario, si hablamos de guano del bueno o de incertidumbre a tope, en la última hora van a tirar el Indice TAN cerca de los 8000 que más de uno descubrirá que está transpirando sangre.

Ah! y diez gatitos serán sacrificados de todos modos. En cualquiera de las situaciones. Diez gatitos.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Confiando en el sentimiento contrario y que no quedaría bien llegar o errar a - 4% ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues supongo que ya le a saltado el stop :ouch:


----------



## AssGaper (5 Sep 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Confiando en el sentimiento contrario y que no quedaría bien llegar o errar a - 4% ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues dale al clic ya que nos vamos pabajo (ahora 8110) Pepe :Baile::baba:


----------



## necho (5 Sep 2011)

Vaya, me despego un poco del monitor y al volver ya tenemos el DAXi en -5.00% y el EUR a 1,4070 :8:

Ahora si me está empezando a dar miedo ::


----------



## Nico (5 Sep 2011)

*EDITO:* Fue cosa de hablar y bajaron los niveles de compra a los 5,78. No parece que tengan ganas de gastar muchos cartuchos defendiendo la trinchera.


----------



## faraico (5 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Por si a alguien le sirve el dato les diré que, a los 5.80 del SAN aparecian compras masivas. Dado que no tengo esos datos ignoro si son gacelas hambrientas tentadas con el verde pasto o cuidadores institucionales que, por razones técnicas no lo quieren abajo de ese nivel pero, era cosa de acercarse a los 5.80 y aparecían las compras a cascoporro.
> 
> Se me ocurre lo siguiente -y conste que de estas brujas no se nada-.
> 
> ...



Sólo 10 gatitos'??:XX:

San en 5,80 ha estado un buen rato, intentaba subir a 5,81 y rápido otra vez para abajo.

Ahora a 5,78 ::


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

cae a plomo el unico nivel que lo puede sostener es el 8000 , eso si con stop loss ienso:


----------



## AssGaper (5 Sep 2011)

Buenos señores, vayan preparándome un cubata de premio, que los 7900 estan cerca.


----------



## Seren (5 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Traigo la oferta de la tarde, barato barato y mas que estara, de los mismos creadores de Societe Generale llega:
> 
> Gráfico de acciones de DEUTSCHE BANK N | DBK.DE Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas



En mi opinion el nivel de sobreventa es brutal, no le veo sentido esta sangría en europa con una inflación del 2,5 %. Estas gráficas se parecen cada vez mas al Nikkei pero con la gran diferencia que allí tienen deflación año tras año y en la UE siguen aumentando los precios.


----------



## Dula (5 Sep 2011)

Prima de riesgo: 339 pb


----------



## pyn (5 Sep 2011)

¿Pero no se supone que prohibiendo las posiciones cortas contra determinados valores (elegidos al azar por supuesto) evitábamos que los malditos especuladores "apostaran" en contra de nuestro querido índice patrio?

El 30 de septiembre termina ese veto, para entonces el SAN y BBVA ya estarán por debajo de donde estaban cuando empezó esa medida, lo justo para volver a nuevos mínimos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Por si a alguien le sirve el dato les diré que, a los 5.80 del SAN aparecian compras masivas. Dado que no tengo esos datos ignoro si son gacelas hambrientas tentadas con el verde pasto o cuidadores institucionales que, por razones técnicas no lo quieren abajo de ese nivel pero, era cosa de acercarse a los 5.80 y aparecían las compras a cascoporro.
> 
> Se me ocurre lo siguiente -y conste que de estas brujas no se nada-.
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX:

Respecto al SAN, han sido las maquinitas.


----------



## faraico (5 Sep 2011)

8096

ustedes los bajistas son insaciables:XX:


----------



## rosonero (5 Sep 2011)

La madre que los parió !!! Soy el sentimiento recontracontrario, fue entrar y caer. Pues ná! fuera y a esperar los 8000 ::


----------



## Pepe Broz (5 Sep 2011)

Los gemelos a -6%

Vaya batacazo. Realmente los 8000 parece que se acercan mucho y con el los mínimos


----------



## Dula (5 Sep 2011)

¿Qué leches pasaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa? -4,76%


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

Seren dijo:


> En mi opinion el nivel de sobreventa es brutal, no le veo sentido esta sangría en europa con una inflación del 2,5 %. Estas gráficas se parecen cada vez mas al Nikkei pero con la gran diferencia que allí tienen deflación año tras año y en la UE siguen aumentando los precios.



Inflacion? No se equivoque estamos en un proceso deflacionista, pero a los bancocentralistas eso no les gusta demasiado y andan intentando darle a la impresora. DEFLACION es lo que se avecina.


----------



## AssGaper (5 Sep 2011)

Cuando el oro toque los 1350 € onza, sera la clave creo yo... veremos o un giro o desplome total, ya que esta muy a la par en resistencias con indices.


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Sep 2011)

Tounel no ha vuelto a pasar desde esta mañana, ¿esta preparando la certificadora de indices?


----------



## Pepe Broz (5 Sep 2011)

¿Os acordáis que un día el Ibex y el Dow llegaron a tener valores similares?


----------



## faraico (5 Sep 2011)

lo que queda de sesion aún....


----------



## aitor33 (5 Sep 2011)

Me está gustando el día me voy al lid´l a por la mejor botella de vino tinto que tengan


----------



## Nico (5 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Respecto al SAN, han sido las maquinitas.




Joder... ahora no los veo defendiendo NADA... vamos por libre nomás.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

Nivel de soporte era, pero como ya sabra, los soportes y resistencias se rompen, y mas estos de corto plazo, pero tenemos que finarnos al cierre, por encima de esos niveles.


----------



## faraico (5 Sep 2011)

rebotito???


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

La leche el daxie esta cayendo a plomo. Ahora mismo se ganaria un certificado.


----------



## rosonero (5 Sep 2011)

Madre que los parió 2 !!! Ya están de nuevo donde me saltaron el stop 


Edito. habrá que esperar al largo robastero de final de sesión


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

parece que en 8060 se a iniciado un rebotito , seran cabrones , pero hasta que no vea que ataquen el 8000 no me fio de estos ienso:

chinito , creo que tendria que hacerle un seguimiento a rosonero esta en racha ::


----------



## Nico (5 Sep 2011)

Joer y joer... me acuerdo cuando fue el guanazo de la plata y uno de los compañeros había marcado en el gráfico la línea *"OTIA PEDRIN"*. La había trazado en *5.68* (descendente de HOY en el gráfico de SAN) y estuvieron con ganas de tocarla hace unos minutos.

Ahora hay un rebotillo pero, a saber cuáles son los planes de estos muchachos para hoy.

En realidad mi sensación general es que iban a desinflar y desinflar hasta el 20/09 buscando justificar el QE3 por parte de Bernanke pero también me pareció razonable lo que decía Mulder los otros días de que en Septiembre se iban a descolgar por su cuenta con una subida.

Visto lo visto hoy, no sé cuál de los dos escenarios es el más probable.

SAN de nuevo por "la trinchera" de los 5,8.

Perdón, pa'bajo de nuevo en los 5,78.

Malditos roedoreh.


----------



## Seren (5 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Inflacion? No se equivoque estamos en un proceso deflacionista, pero a los bancocentralistas eso no les gusta demasiado y andan intentando darle a la impresora. DEFLACION es lo que se avecina.



Le puedo aseguarar que en el almuerzo mañanero no he notado todavía esa deflación pero si los mercados la anticipan bienvenida sea, aunque me temo que nos segurián estafando, o que la pasta de los mercados esta huyendo a unas burbujas descomunales que no voy a nombrar.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (5 Sep 2011)

Las bolsas bajando. La alemana lleva tiempo siendo la peor, hoy va en caida libre.

En estos momentos una caida del 5,5%

Evolucion DAX XETRA, Bolsa. Graficos, pistas inversion, noticias, analisis, foros, selectivo


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> DAX: jugándosela sobre los mínimos anteriores (5340 aprox.). Está muy débil comparado con SP y IBEX (ambos todavía "lejos" de esos mínimos anteriores).



DAX: 5235 aprox, se los ha comido con patatas, guanas tardes y tal


----------



## morgan (5 Sep 2011)

jodo, que sorpresa. No esperaba que hoy perdieramos los 8100, ni que el san perdiera los 5,80 y tef los 13,70. Lo dejaba para mañana. 

Ha sido perder el san los 5,80 y tef los 13,70, y nos hemos despeñao. Aun así, todavía podemos cerrar a 82xx. No sería descartable. 

Perder los 8000 y tef los 13,5x ya me parecería muy heavy. Pero a saber.


----------



## Topongo (5 Sep 2011)

Creo que me voy a empezar a arriesgar a promediar en SAN...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

iTraxx Crossover sube un 6,7% en 739 puntos :S


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

Le traigo un avatar:


----------



## faraico (5 Sep 2011)

san en 5,78 sin moverse.

seguro que cuando postee esto se mueve.

si baja algo compraré, no mucho, que me habeis metido el miendo en el cuerpo.

parece que el ibex no tiene fuerza para coger de nuevo los 8100


----------



## atman (5 Sep 2011)

coño, se ponen ustedes a escribir y no paran... (sí éste es otro más, pal siguiente que venga...)


----------



## tonuel (5 Sep 2011)

vaya... vaya... menos mal que los americanos no abren... )


----------



## faraico (5 Sep 2011)

https://defcon-spain.appspot.com/


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Sep 2011)

mini S&P500 1140

abren lo justo para zamparse unas gacelas y luego irse a celebrar el labour day.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

iTraxx Crossover sube 7% a 740 no pare de subir


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Sep 2011)

Esto lo arregla el barbas en dos tardes...


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Sep 2011)

Viene el oso guanoso (de otro hilo)


----------



## atman (5 Sep 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> mini S&P500 1140
> 
> abren lo justo para zamparse unas gacelas y luego irse a celebrar el labour day.



Sí, bueno...








jajaja....

ven? aquí es donde me pongo nervioso...


----------



## VASELINE (5 Sep 2011)

http://sgtreport.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/BenTools.jpg


----------



## aitor33 (5 Sep 2011)

Otra réplica a ver esta a donde llega


----------



## sirpask (5 Sep 2011)

SUbida a los 200 en 3 .. 2... 1 XDD, jodo como está el percal XDD, ¿el BCE tambien ha cerrado hoy por vacaciones? o se le ha acabao la pasta...


----------



## tonuel (5 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> SUbida a los 200 en 3 .. 2... 1 XDD, jodo como está el percal XDD, ¿el BCE tambien ha cerrado hoy por vacaciones? o se le ha acabao la pasta...





usted métase... ahora que está barato...


----------



## sirpask (5 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> usted métase... ahora que está barato...



Me meti a las 10 de la mañana a largo... ya voy traskilao XDD :´( :´(

Sinceramente no me esperaba que hoy se derrumbara todo ::, me esperaba una bajada del 3 durante la sesion y bajada del 2 al finalizar... pero...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Sí, bueno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo estoy siguiendolo, pero solo siguiendolo.. y no sera por ganas de estrenarme en el nuevo broker.. pero el dia de hoy ha sido raro raro..

a ver si mañana ya se calma un poco el patio.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

Esto esta ahora mas barato que esta mañana, estaran comprando a espuertas sus señorias.


----------



## Claca (5 Sep 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> Creo que me voy a empezar a arriesgar a promediar en SAN...



Hummm... no quería decir nada, pero bueno.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a-244.html#post4924366 







El giro no logró avances significativos, y más tarde no dio la oportunidad de volver a entrar simplemente porque en ningún caso mostró ganas de subir, esto es, ninguna secuencia de velas daba a entender que entraba dinero. Igualmente, el stop, para el que estuviera comprado, debía aplicarse (es más de un 5% de caída desde ahí), y lo que le puede quedar, que anda que no he insistido que los bancos se van a llevar la peor parte si realmente nos vamos por debajo de los 7.400 como espero.

Sale mucho más a cuenta dejar que se desarrolle todo el movimiento y luego, cuando haya un giro fuerte, no sólo de corto plazo, nos planteamos una entrada con objetivos ambiciosos, por ejemplo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a-244.html#post4924247

El mercado cae un 4,5% y REE sólo un 0,95%  Estas cosas pueden verse. Y, por cierto, perdida la directriz, directos a cerrar el gap en REE.


----------



## tonuel (5 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Me meti a las 10 de la mañana a largo... ya voy traskilao XDD :´( :´(
> 
> Sinceramente no me esperaba que hoy se derrumbara todo ::, me esperaba una bajada del 3 durante la sesion y bajada del 2 al finalizar... pero...





Tranquilo hombre... piense en el dividendo... 





mientras se puede echar una partidita... 

Saludos


----------



## Mr. Brightside (5 Sep 2011)

Guano brutal, señores. 
Otra imagen memorable:


----------



## Claca (5 Sep 2011)

Y de los últimos gráficos detallados que colgué, si os fijáis ni TEF ni ENDESA se habían girado en el corto plazo, así difícilmente el IBEX podía subir mucho más.


----------



## tonuel (5 Sep 2011)

quiero más... 8:


----------



## faraico (5 Sep 2011)

orden en san a 5,725

si se cruza pongo stop loss

si no se cruza antes de la robasta la quito


----------



## atman (5 Sep 2011)

Mmm... nnno me hagan mucho caso... pero... yo diría que a este lado del charco no cerramos sin recibir otro empujoncito más... (abajo) en fín, lo vemos...


----------



## Abner (5 Sep 2011)

3 mínimos que se hicieron en agosto, el del 10, el del 20 y el del 26, en CAC y en DAX. El CAC en esta caída no ha llegado a rebasar esos mínimos en el intradiario, pero el DAX sí ha caído bastante por debajo. Casi un 5,95% de caída máxima, en un índice, alemán. A los germanos se les está pegando lo mejor de la cultura hijpanistaní. Chicharros, FOR THE WIN. :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

no quieren atacar en serio el 8000 , de estos hdp me espero lo que sea , veo que lo mas probable es que mañana tengamos otro gap a la baja se saltaran el 8000 :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

Pris dijo:


> Subidita del bono a un año: 82.176 ahora
> 
> Greece Govt Bond 1Year Yield (GGGB1YR:IND) Index Performance - Bloomberg



Hasta donde puede llegar esto?


----------



## DeCafeina (5 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Mmm... nnno me hagan mucho caso... pero... yo diría que a este lado del charco no cerramos sin recibir otro empujoncito más... (abajo) en fín, lo vemos...



Pues ahora parece que pega un arreón... y yo que empezaba a jugar con la idea de intentar pillar unas SAN a 5,70...


----------



## Desencantado (5 Sep 2011)

Hoy es el día de perder dos soportes fundamentales: el de los 8.000 y el del escroto (léase Gayumbo)


----------



## Dula (5 Sep 2011)

Esto sube y baja con la facilidad de un muelle.


----------



## sirpask (5 Sep 2011)

jaja...vamos a por los 200 !!! tu puedes Ibex


----------



## Pindik87 (5 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> jaja...vamos a por los 200 !!! tu puedes Ibex



Parece que no puede. A duras penas aguanta los 8100


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

hasta el momento no tenemos rebotes aprovechables , todo a sido vender de forma cansina , esto tiene muy buena pinta para cortos a lo bestia .

huelo ya el segundo tramo del rally bajista , muertoviviente se queda corto con dos cojones esperando un gap que se salte el 8000 o que incluso lo puedan romper en la robasta un saludo amigos


----------



## Claca (5 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hasta donde puede llegar esto?



Hasta la quiebra, un susto necesario, pues ayudará a doblegar el espíritu quincemesco de la sociedad española. "No, claro, claro. Estas medidas no nos gustan, pero mucho peor es lo que le ha pasado a Grecia."


----------



## sirpask (5 Sep 2011)

IAG como siga asi se va a poner en negativo... Algun valor tendran los Aviones me imagino, menos mal que no entré a largo cuando la vi bajar de 2, estuve a puntito.

Y la LAE me imagino que le pasara lo mismo que IAG... pero si no lo sacan a bolsa los del PSOE se quedan sin dinero para la campaña electoral.


----------



## Charlatan (5 Sep 2011)

mode ironic on

umm ,el oro seguro seguro que se desploma hoy..

mode ironic off


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

lo estan dejando preparao pa mañana , lo acercaran a los 8000 y mañana gap que te crio 

eso si no lo pasan en lo que resta de sesion 8:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Sep 2011)

algo se esta cociendo en italia.. y no es pasta!!!

Tremonti cancela discurso y se vuelve a roma.. bolsa milan dicen cancelaron sector financiero de cotizacion..

a Berlusconi, le vendria bien un tarro de esos que vende tito Ben, aunque algo me dice que ya sabe de que va el asunto..


----------



## DeCafeina (5 Sep 2011)

Qué mareo...

No, si al final me entrará la orden en SAN a 5,70. No la quito por vergüenza torera, porque la he metido hace unos minutos a 5,80...


----------



## Claca (5 Sep 2011)

Charlatan dijo:


> mode ironic on
> 
> umm ,el oro seguro seguro que se desploma hoy..
> 
> mode ironic off



Pues, no, a corto no, pero a medio plazo, yo creo que pinta mal. Es muy simple, sin tirar una sóla línea echando un vistazo rápido al gráfico, porque en suelos y techos aparece volatilidad y movimientos nerviosos que ensucian el gráfico, formando zonas de congestión, y tenemos que, luego de una subida tranquila y saludable, empezamos a experimentar sesiones que mueven el precio un 4% o un 6%, lo cual no es bueno, al contrario que las bolsas, donde pasa lo mismo, pero luego de haber caído. Techo y suelo, pero queda caída en la renta variable y para el oro, muy probablemente todavía nuevos máximos.


----------



## sirpask (5 Sep 2011)

Bueno mi resumen de hoy...






Me tendria que haber esperado a mañana... para entrar. 
Menos mal que solo juego para aprender...

Hoy es el dia que SAN te entre a 5,70...


----------



## Dula (5 Sep 2011)

A este paso termina en un -5%


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Sep 2011)




----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

iTraxx Crossover sube 7,4% a 743 , hoy a subido 51 punteques .

por la noche pueden bajar el rating de italia , son unos jodios no atacsan el 8000 solo se aproximan pero es de libro , mañana gap a la baja que te crio -_-


----------



## Minakami Mai (5 Sep 2011)

¿Dónde andará Aldono, el profeta del guano?


----------



## faraico (5 Sep 2011)

quito orden de compra de SAN a 6,725 no vaya a ser que en la robasta o la apertura de mañana me den un susto.

mañana mas guano??

Está usted muy convencido, Sr. MV.


----------



## Pindik87 (5 Sep 2011)

Vaya con la última vela, no? Ay ay ay ay...


----------



## tonuel (5 Sep 2011)

así así... a cerrar en mínimos... )



vamossssssss............. :XX:


----------



## sirpask (5 Sep 2011)

¿A las 17,30 han apagado los ordenadores?


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Sep 2011)

Los quieren meter con calzador...

González, Blair, Schröeder, Roubini y Stiglitz firman un manifiesto a favor de los eurobonos - elEconomista.es


----------



## Dula (5 Sep 2011)




----------



## faraico (5 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿A las 17,30 han apagado los ordenadores?



en mis posiciones del broker santander los valores no se han movido en la subasta

segun esto san ha cerrado en 5,76

es asi?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> quito orden de compra de SAN a 6,725 no vaya a ser que en la robasta o la apertura de mañana me den un susto.
> 
> mañana mas guano??
> 
> Está usted muy convencido, Sr. MV.



seria el segundo gap a la baja que me como :baba: los indicadores acompañan , todo acompaña , hoy no habren los usanos por lo que normalmente aqui no tendriamos que tener movimientos serios asi que el que no quiera ver que esto solo es el inicio de un gran movimiento bajista que se lo haga ver  

si hay gap mejor que mejor , sino lo hay me da igual esto es bajista , mas concretamente el segundo tramo del rally bajista :Baile:


----------



## faraico (5 Sep 2011)

segun invertia 8066 y -4,7%


----------



## sirpask (5 Sep 2011)

SANTANDER
MERCADO CONTINUO
5,766 €
-5,94%	17:35
Rango día: 5,725-6,008	

Volumen: 58.344.000

lleva un rato asi, es como si algunos valores hayan cerrado el chiringuito...


----------



## tonuel (5 Sep 2011)

jornada de transición hoy en el ibex.... :rolleye:




Sacyr -7,62%
Arcelor -7,47%
Mediaset -6,22%
Popular -6,10%
Repsol -6,09%
Gamesa -6,08%
Mapfre -5,96%
OHL -5,95%
Santander -5,94%
Acerinox -5,81%
BBVA -5,79%
IAG -5,12%
Acciona -4,99%
Bankinter  -4,94%
Iberdrola -4,89%



IBEX 35 -4,69%

8066,50 puntos








Saludos )


----------



## Yo2k1 (5 Sep 2011)

Es que a las 17:35 cierra la bolsa. 
Como quieres que se mueva luego?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> jornada de transición hoy en el ibex.... :rolleye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:d
:xx: :xx: :xx:


----------



## Claca (5 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> IAG como siga asi se va a poner en negativo... Algun valor tendran los Aviones me imagino, menos mal que no entré a largo cuando la vi bajar de 2, estuve a puntito.
> 
> Y la LAE me imagino que le pasara lo mismo que IAG... pero si no lo sacan a bolsa los del PSOE se quedan sin dinero para la campaña electoral.









Un valor muy bajista, no hay que tocarlo. El objetivo parece el inicio del impulso alcista en 1,44 euros.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :d
> :xx: :xx: :xx:



¿chinito usted cerro cortos ? ::

hay que cortar rapidamente las perdidas y dejar correr las ganancias amigo ienso:

bueno por fin estamos ante el segundo tramo del rally bajista no hay duda , les advierto que el segundo tramo es aun mas brutal que el primero asi que olvidense del intradia , el que avisa no es traidor :no:


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hasta donde puede llegar esto?



sIMPLIficando mucho

Imagina que tienes unos papelitos que a un año te daran 110, los compraste a 10

Te ha dicho un pajarito que no vas a cobrar 110, que seguramente cobres 0

Vendes tus papelitos por 18 euros

Has perdido una barbaridad...

Pues eso el limite es 99... aunque es absurdo


----------



## ghkghk (5 Sep 2011)

Nos van a hacer la misma que nos hicieron 3 o 4 veces en el anterior tramo bajista. Mañana apertura ligeramente verde...y guano. Pasado, apertura plana con pinceladas alcistas...y guano.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Minakami Mai (5 Sep 2011)

BME dando la nota evitando un todo rojo, lástima


----------



## atman (5 Sep 2011)

Precisamente BME es la excepción que confirma la regla. Está verde por que el nerviosismo del mercado eleva sus ingresos. Y no aceptan el pago a 90 días...


----------



## SAMPLERKING (5 Sep 2011)

Y yo que creía que Agosto se había terminado...


----------



## Quemao (5 Sep 2011)




----------



## funciona-rio (5 Sep 2011)

Bueno chicos, con el permiso del conforero 'Claca', emplearé unas palabras suyas de hace apenas unas semanas: "técnicamente aún no se ha roto nada". Me explico, el entorno de los 8000 ha actuado como soporte del impulso alcista iniciado a partir de los 7700 el pasado 26 y 19 de Agosto, por lo que mientras no se rompa, podríamos seguir con esa tendencia alcista a corto. Que prisa tenéis por el guano, por qué no un triple suelo?, que todavía faltan 25 días para Octubre!! .

PD: El que sí parece ha roto soporte de la anterior caída ha sido el Dax; Sr. Pollastre hacia dónde nos vamos, 5130??.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Mulder (5 Sep 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido normal-bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido otro día dominado completamente por gacelas, apenas hemos tenido 3 órdenes en todo el día que se podrían considerar de leoncio, lo demás ha sido un goteo constante de órdenes con volumen muy bajo.

En general el día ha transcurrido vendedor, pero mucho ojo que las 3 órdenes que identifico como de los leoncios (100 contratos o más de una tacada) que hemos tenido hoy han sido TODAS compradoras y además se han producido todas durante la tarde. La mayor, con 225 contratos a la compra, ha sido a las 16:00, luego hemos tenido otras dos a las 16:35 y a las 17:22 de unos 100 contratos cada una.

En subasta hay poco que rascar, pero el saldo ha sido positivo.

En resumen, como vengo diciendo desde hace varios días, este es un mercado gacelero y/o de tiburones pequeños que hacen lo que les da la gana aprovechando la falta de liquidez que existe ahora mismo en el mercado. Pero ojo que los grandes van dando alguna dentellada de vez en cuando, parece que los grandes acumulen poco a poco y los pequeños lo vendan todo.

En el S&P he vuelto a ver lo mismo, el único índice de los que sigo cuyo volumen se está correlacionando algo con el precio es el Stoxx y tampoco demasiado, en las pasadas bajadas se veía más entusiasmo vendedor que ahora. Yo diría que las bajadas vienen detonadas por un euro bajista más que por una gran cantidad de ventas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿chinito usted cerro cortos ? ::
> 
> hay que cortar rapidamente las perdidas y dejar correr las ganancias amigo ienso:
> 
> bueno por fin estamos ante el segundo tramo del rally bajista no hay duda , les advierto que el segundo tramo es aun mas brutal que el primero asi que olvidense del intradia , el que avisa no es traidor :no:



Si, cerre la mitad, pero como puse, era para buscar otra perita en dulce que ha roto un buen soporte hoy, y rapido ha caido un 3%. Ademas ganar dinero con cortos en sacyr es sencillo y no hay emocion.

Pero es muy cierto esa frase que dice usted, y a la que yo añado otra, hasta que no cierras una operacion no has ganado nada.

Que usted lo pase bien con su guano.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (5 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido normal-bajo y el saldo diario negativo.
> 
> Hoy ha sido otro día dominado completamente por gacelas, apenas hemos tenido 3 órdenes en todo el día que se podrían considerar de leoncio, lo demás ha sido un goteo constante de órdenes con volumen muy bajo.
> 
> ...



Si es así ¿cómo valora los mínimos de la renta fija alemana y suiza, además del récord en depósitos en el BCE?
¿Es decir quien ha ido a refugiarse en esto último?


----------



## Mulder (5 Sep 2011)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Si es así ¿cómo valora los mínimos de la renta fija alemana y suiza, además del récord en depósitos en el BCE?
> ¿Es decir quien ha ido a refugiarse en esto último?



Sencillamente no los valoro, no se del tema, no lo sigo...

Yo solo digo lo que veo en el futuro del Ibex tras analizar su volumen de hoy, el resto no lo se, e incluso no me interesa porque son mercados que no miro.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

en todo el lateral el volumen esta siendo bajo , pero los leoncios no han cerrado los cortos del guanazo anteriordonde si que a habido gran volumen y reanudaran el ataque cuando rompamos los 8000 con un volumen como dios manda


----------



## Claca (5 Sep 2011)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Si es así ¿cómo valora los mínimos de la renta fija alemana y suiza, además del récord en depósitos en el BCE?
> ¿Es decir quien ha ido a refugiarse en esto último?



En los 11.000 del IBEX los bancos ofrecían productos referenciados a la bolsa, con los medios hablando de recuperación y buenas perspectivas. Ahora que hemos tocado los 7.XXX y que ya se descuenta una recesión y un desenlace sangriento al drama griego, con los tipos, probablemente, sin subirse durante una temporada, resulta que lo mejor son los depósitos a plazo fijo que rinden una miseria. El dinero tonto se está moviendo de un lado hacia el otro constantemente, siempre, eso sí, con el pie cambiado, así que creo que esa pregunta tiene fácil respuesta.


----------



## rosonero (5 Sep 2011)

Menos mal que andaba ocupado y no intenté nada en la robasta,_ mae mía !!!_.
Después de un par de meses de vacaciones y haber comprobado que el intradía no es lo mío, lo que gano un día lo pierdo el otro, mañana vuelta al trabajo y a esperar los 6 miles para entrar a largo.

Por cierto que siempre tuve la señal del guano en casa, en una camiseta de mi hijo 







Ahora le buscaré la de MuertoViviente


----------



## Pindik87 (5 Sep 2011)

ATENCIÓN: La CAM perdió 1.136 millones: la morosidad alcanzó el 19%

Mañana puede ser un gran dia!!


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

iTraxx Crossover sube 9,2% esto ya da miedo :S 63 punteques a 755 :Baile:


----------



## funciona-rio (5 Sep 2011)

Pindik87 dijo:


> ATENCIÓN: La CAM perdió 1.136 millones: la morosidad alcanzó el 19%
> 
> Coño, pero ésta no había sacado un aprobado raspado en los últimes 'stress-test'??.


----------



## Seren (5 Sep 2011)

funciona-rio dijo:


> Pindik87 dijo:
> 
> 
> > ATENCIÓN: La CAM perdió 1.136 millones: la morosidad alcanzó el 19%
> ...


----------



## tonuel (5 Sep 2011)

Los futuros no pintan nada mal ahora mismo... :baba:


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2011)

*Guanas tardes* :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Los futuros no pintan nada mal ahora mismo... :baba:



¿Futuros aún más guanosos? :baba:


----------



## Pindik87 (5 Sep 2011)

Parece que el gap en la apertura va a permitir que se pierdan los 8.000 puntos. :baba::baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

que futuros estan viendo , ¿ los europedos ? porque sp500 se a cerrado creo ::

estoy rezando a san guano por un gap que nos lleve directamente a los 6700 aunque con uno del 2% ya me contento


----------



## Claca (5 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que futuros estan viendo , ¿ los europedos ? porque sp500 se a cerrado creo ::
> 
> estoy rezando a san guano por un gap que nos lleve directamente a los 6700 aunque con uno del 2% ya me contento



Suelen referirse a igmarkets, pero son creadores de mercado, con todo lo que implica:

CFD | CFDs | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2011)

El daño técnico en el Chulibex es muy determinante. Rota la DTA de corto plazo, sólo queda agarrarse en los mínimos.

La recuperación del Chulibex ha estado cogida con alfileres, siempre a remolque y sin fortaleza .........

Más que nunca conviene ser especialmente prudentes. Que la codicia no nos quite la liquidez ...... de momento.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Suelen referirse a igmarkets, pero son *creadores de mercado*, con todo lo que implica:
> 
> CFD | CFDs | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Tampoco es para tanto. Ante determinados spikes del mercado, si te saltan los SL, de devuelven la posición. Doy fe de ello.


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2011)

Um ....
El DAX lo tienen reventado del todo. Los demás índices están jodidos pero les queda la esperanza de los mínimos de finales de julio. Sin embargo, el DAX se los ha pulido con ganas. Y eso que decían que Alemania este año iba a superar por primera vez en su historia el billón de euros en exportaciones. Pues menos mal .... una prueba más de economía <> bolsa.
Al SP le queda en primer término el intentar aferrarse a los 1135-1140. Después tiene los 1120 y después el pico intradía de 1080.


----------



## atman (5 Sep 2011)

Pindik87 dijo:


> ATENCIÓN: La CAM perdió 1.136 millones: la morosidad alcanzó el 19%
> 
> Mañana puede ser un gran dia!!


----------



## cri-cri (5 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


>




********* han dado la noticia después del cierre


----------



## burbufilia (5 Sep 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> algo se esta cociendo en italia.. y no es pasta!!!
> 
> Tremonti cancela discurso y se vuelve a roma.. bolsa milan dicen cancelaron sector financiero de cotizacion..
> 
> a Berlusconi, le vendria bien un tarro de esos que vende tito Ben, aunque algo me dice que ya sabe de que va el asunto..



¡Coño! Problemas técnicos en Italia _one more time_?



Minakami Mai dijo:


> BME dando la nota evitando un todo rojo, lástima



Compré BME esta semana pasada. Ver que se ha salvado del guano, no tiene precio. Lo hice con idea: si viene un rally alcista juanlu17000 (que no es el caso), no pierdo el tren; si viene guano, contengo riesgos.


----------



## Quemao (5 Sep 2011)

*Guanas noches y guana suerte.*


----------



## Antiparras (5 Sep 2011)

pelos como escarpias señores :::: :

Nacionalizada CAM declara prdidas de 1.136 millones a junio. Noticias en Invertia



> * CAM cierra junio con pérdidas de 1.136 millones de euros.
> 
> * Caja alicantina más que duplica morosidad en los últimos
> 
> ...


----------



## sirpask (5 Sep 2011)

Hay dinero en el BCE para salvar a Italia, España y Ale!maña a la vez? 







Por cierto... ¿meteran a alguien de la CAM a la carcel no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Sep 2011)

Vengo surcar los mares y me encuentro que estáis dejando de lado a la nación. 
ANTIPATRIOTAS!!

Comprad ahora que nos las quitas de las manos!!!


ay, ay, ay que me lol 










GRACIAS A LOS MAESTROS, GRACIAS!


----------



## dj-mesa (5 Sep 2011)

¿Quien se mantiene en Corto, esperando mas guano para mañana?, 2 días de buen guano están bien,... dicen que no hay 2 sin 3, pero algo me huele a chamusquina.












Espero que haya tenido un gran día, o por lo menos, no muy malo


----------



## Mr. Brightside (5 Sep 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> ¡Coño! Problemas técnicos en Italia _one more time_?
> 
> 
> 
> Compré BME esta semana pasada. Ver que se ha salvado del guano, no tiene precio. Lo hice con idea: si viene un rally alcista juanlu17000 (que no es el caso), no pierdo el tren; si viene guano, contengo riesgos.



Yo he comprado BME, y espero lo mismo, que capee mejor el temporal.

Por cierto, que pena que no dejen ponerse corto en CAM...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

Ustedes iran con corbata roja tambien? Y las mujeres con algun pañuelo rojo en el cuello, no?


----------



## Diegales (5 Sep 2011)

?Hasta donde cae la CAM magnana?
?La veremos por debajo de un leuro?
?O esta todo descontado?


----------



## Mulder (5 Sep 2011)

Pues mirando el gráfico yo diría que lo de la CAM ya está bastante descontado, vamos un hundimiento en toda regla.

Esto no quiere decir que esté descontado del todo, claro.


----------



## burbufilia (5 Sep 2011)

Diegales dijo:


> ?Hasta donde cae la CAM magnana?
> ?La veremos por debajo de un leuro?
> ?O esta todo descontado?



[Inversor a largo plazo mode: on]

Es que los tibus la están bajando porque quieren acumular papel y lanzar una OPA por nuestras CAM a 11,235 por acción.

[Inversor a largo plazo mode: off]

A ver, respasemos la escala Tonuel

-5%: Down - Certified
-10%: Megadown - Certified
-20%: Ultradown - Certified

-50%remium down? Magnadown? Hyperdown?


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Sep 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> [Inversor a largo plazo mode: on]
> 
> Es que los tibus la están bajando porque quieren acumular papel y lanzar una OPA por nuestras CAM a 11,235 por acción.
> 
> ...



Creo que es el *Oh my God!!*

(Yo soy el proveedor oficial de los certificados )

Por encima de eso, se rumorea que Bernanke corre por la casa blanca con una botella de whisky en la mano y en calzoncillos,


----------



## burbufilia (5 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues mirando el gráfico yo diría que lo de la CAM ya está bastante descontado, vamos un hundimiento en toda regla.
> 
> Esto no quiere decir que esté descontado del todo, claro.



Si la probabilidad de que vuelva a tener beneficios es baja, que lo es, CAM debería valer menos de 0,20, cual pintoresco chicharro de baja estopa. ¿Northern Rock llegó a estar por debajo de 0,10 o me estoy liando?

Qué daño ha hecho el abandono del principio de prudencia en la contabilidad, qué daño.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2011)

Busque las diferencias:
Gráfico de acciones de CAM | CAM.MC Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas

VS


----------



## tonuel (5 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Creo que es el *Oh my God!!*
> 
> (Yo soy el proveedor oficial de los certificados )
> 
> Por encima de eso, se rumorea que Bernanke corre por la casa blanca con una botella de whisky en la mano y en calzoncillos,





A ver si me suministra alguno nuevo... que la ocasión lo merece... :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Sep 2011)




----------



## Pepitoria (5 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> A ver si me suministra alguno nuevo... que la ocasión lo merece... :Baile:



Va a ser difícil...tengo un recorte brutal de presupuesto y me están pagando con acciones de urbas


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Sep 2011)

Saludo, para tener el hilo marcado.....y sigan disfrutando.....


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2011)

Los spread bets sobre el Ibex 35 auguran una apertura bajista para mañana del 0,76%

-_-


----------



## tarrito (5 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


>


----------



## faraico (5 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Los spread bets sobre el Ibex 35 auguran una apertura bajista para mañana del 0,76%
> 
> -_-



Que se verá acentuada si se cumplen los futuros usanos que estoy viendo aqui

Premarket Stock Trading - CNNMoney

muy rojos, abstenerse los que estén largos)


----------



## Mulder (5 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Que se verá acentuada si se cumplen los futuros usanos que estoy viendo aqui
> 
> Premarket Stock Trading - CNNMoney
> 
> muy rojos, abstenerse los que estén largos)



Ese es el mismo sitio donde ha cerrado hoy el mini-S&P a la misma hora que ha cerrado el Ibex, así que no sirve ::


----------



## AssGaper (5 Sep 2011)

Menudos 4 €! de Spread tiene el oro cotizado en €.! y estancado en 1350 desde las 7 de la tarde sin apenas movimiento.


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2011)

Diegales dijo:


> ?Hasta donde cae la CAM magnana?
> ?La veremos por debajo de un leuro?
> ?O esta todo descontado?



El valor de CAM es <= cero. El precio que quiera marcarle el mercado es un misterio.

Hay mucho mejores sitios donde jugarse los leuros.


----------



## Mulder (5 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El valor de CAM es <= cero. El precio que quiera marcarle el mercado es un misterio.
> 
> Hay mucho mejores sitios donde jugarse los leuros.



Si pierden 1350 millones (no recuerdo la cifra exacta) y el gobierno les 'regala' 2800 millones el valor de la CAM será entonces de 450 millones.

Aunque eso es sin contar las expectativas de que suba la morosidad (todavía más) 

Desde luego yo no metería mi dinero ahí ni yendo de vino hasta las cejas y eso que he sido cliente toda mi vida.


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Si pierden 1350 millones (no recuerdo la cifra exacta) y el gobierno les 'regala' 2800 millones el valor de la CAM será entonces de 450 millones.
> 
> Aunque eso es sin contar las expectativas de que suba la morosidad (todavía más)
> 
> Desde luego yo no metería mi dinero ahí ni yendo de vino hasta las cejas y eso que he sido cliente toda mi vida.



Es que si los bancos que parecen solventes están cayendo a plomo, imaginad cómo estarán los que parecen que están jodidos.

Vale más gastarse la pasta en unas estupendas vacaciones que en CAM. Se me ocurren decenas de valores en los que se puede invertir antes .... aunque también se puede acabar perdiendo, evidentemente.

CAM = :abajo:


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Si pierden 1350 millones (no recuerdo la cifra exacta) y el gobierno les 'regala' 2800 millones el valor de la CAM será entonces de 450 millones.
> 
> Aunque eso es sin contar las expectativas de que suba la morosidad (todavía más)
> 
> Desde luego yo no metería mi dinero ahí ni yendo de vino hasta las cejas y eso que he sido cliente toda mi vida.



Maestro, se me ocurren 2 escenarios:

1. - Si las pérdidas son las reales y el bobierno les 'regala = presta' 2.800 millones, digo yo que alguna vez tendrán que devolverlos más los intereses. Entonces no vale nada porque no van a levantar cabeza en la vida.

2. - Si las pérdidas comunicadas no son las reales, sino que están infraestimadas, entonces no vale nada.

Esa mierda ni tocarla con un palo ::::::::::::


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (5 Sep 2011)

en gual strit se han enterado de lo de la cam y por eso baja :XX::XX:

la que está liando zp!!!!


----------



## Mulder (5 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Es que si los bancos que parecen solventes están cayendo a plomo, imaginad cómo estarán los que parecen que están jodidos.
> 
> Vale más gastarse la pasta en unas estupendas vacaciones que en CAM. Se me ocurren decenas de valores en los que se puede invertir antes .... aunque también se puede acabar perdiendo, evidentemente.
> 
> CAM = :abajo:



Pues me suena que SAN está hasta las cejas de deuda portuguesa y no se si el BBVA también tiene algo. De todas formas las cotizaciones no siempre tienen que ver con la realidad, al menos a corto plazo.


----------



## faraico (5 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues me suena que SAN está hasta las cejas de deuda portuguesa y no se si el BBVA también tiene algo. De todas formas las cotizaciones no siempre tienen que ver con la realidad, al menos a corto plazo.



Y de deuda española no os digo...

edito:

deuda portuguesa 2400MM El riesgo del Santander en deuda pblica de Portugal es 2.400 millones y est al corriente de pagos - Cotizalia.com

santander 46.000MM en los PIIGS Santander y BBVA tienen casi 100.000 millones en deuda de los países vulnerables · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Sep 2011)

lo de Bankia es normal?
le han zurrado muy poco en comparación con SAN por ejemplo


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2011)

Tengo un duro dilema gacelístico y agradeceré opiniones, sugerencias y comentarios.

Entré en *SAN* hoy a *5,82* y cerró a *5,766*.

Mis opciones son:

a) Poner la venta a mercado YA y aceptar la pérdida en caso que la haya. Luego veré cuando y cómo entrar.

b) Esperar la apertura SIN stop loss para ver si el movimiento es al alza o a la baja y reaccionar en consecuencia (si es a la baja salir picando leches de allí obviamente).

c) Poner un SL de 1% -con liquidación a ese precio para que no liquide a menos si voy a mercado- y tenerlo listo por si la salida es muy violenta.

d) Retirar los SL y aguantar el chaparrón de mañana sin liquidar -no voy apalancado, no sufro si pierdo- porque, algún rebote tienen que hacer estos mayayos roedoreh.

===

Sugerencias ?, opiniones ?, tags malintencionados ?


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2011)

Agrego... mi consulta está relacionada con el sutil comentario de Claca relativo a que van a tirar esto abajo -con oportunas "malas noticias"- para luego sacar un acuerdo maravilloso (euorobonos en Europa y QE3 en USA), subirán el 90% en un solo día y dejarán a todos los "prudentes" mirando boquiabiertos cómo tienen que recomprar las acciones un 30% más caras de lo que las vendieron esperando que "bajaran".

El hecho de que hay reunión de bancos centrales esta semana y que para el 20 Bernanke prometió la reunión de la FED (a donde querrá llegar con las bolsas al rojo vivo para justificar que EL tiene razón con el QE) me dan a pensar que esto puede ser una encerrona destinada a correr al gacelerío de las calles para capturar todo el papel para ellos.

Tengo presente además lo que Mulder ha dicho reiteradas veces... no hay grandes liquidaciones por parte de las manos fuertes... o bien ya liquidaron todo (y por eso no los vemos) o bien están tendiendo una celada con fuertes bajas pero sin liquidación efectiva de papeles.


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2011)

Si a eso sumamos que *Soros y Pollastre* han dado un prudente paso al costado y que *Fran y MM* se mantienen agazapados, tengo que confesar que esto me huele muy mal.

Si a eso le sumamos que las cifras y cierres concuerdan con los números de Muerto Viviente esto ya entra en un territorio de "humo y espejos".


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

Nico, si crees que hoy no va a ser alcista, reevalua esta noche. Puedes vender ahora, ver si cae, y dar orden de compra en 5,80 para pillar la ola de vuelta. Si se produce, seguira siendo bien precio. Si no se produce, obviamente no te importara.mucho tener orden de compra a 5,80 estando SAN a 3,90...

Suerte.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## The Hellion (6 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> E.on, RWE, DL, Thyssen, Merck, Munechener, Bayer.
> 
> Un dia con mas tiempo, explico el porque y algunos otros valores, de momento no entraria en ninguno, cuando se giren y den señal, entonces. Ah y uno frances que acaba de entrar en el eurostoxx, aunque en este ya estoy dentro, LMVH.
> 
> ...



El problema de las eléctricas (E.On, RWE) alemanas es que lo que comenzó como una reacción por el desastre de Fukushima se ha convertido en la tormenta perfecta: 

Van a tener que asumir el cierre muy adelantado de las nucleares (cosa que para los que estábamos fuera es buena, porque el marrón se lo comen los que estaban adentro, si el descuento es suficiente).

Venían teniendo, y se está agravando, el problema de tener que equilibrar el suministro procedente de la energía solar y eólica, que ha hecho caer mucho el precio de la electricidad en las horas punta (con lo que tanto E.on como RWE han perdido mucho en los mercados de contratación de la energía. 

Ahora ese equilibrio tienen que lograrlo a base de centrales de carbón y gas, y el gas lo tienen contratado en unas condiciones nefastas. Les está suponiendo una auténtica sangría. 

RWE, además, tiene un problema de liderazgo, que no se resolverá hasta que cambien de CEO, en algún momento del año que viene, si recuerdo bien. 

Parecía que se les iba a dar permiso para reabrir algún reactor nuclear a modo de reserva para el invierno (lo que podía dar a entender que igual en el futuro la prohibición nuclear podría relajarse), pero al final han recibido permiso para reabrir unidades de carbón. 

Los beneficios de RWE se han recortado prácticamente en un 40 por ciento (profit warning -20% para el total de 2011), y piensa ampliar capital y reducir autocartera [2.500 millones], recortar plan de inversiones, aumentar el volumen de desinversiones [8.000 -> 11000 millones]. 

E.on debe estar algo mejor, pero también tiene serios problemas por el cambio de situación. 

Yo pensaba (y sigo pensando) que estarán entre las mejores energéticas europeas y que habrán adelantado muchos años la reconversión a la nueva situación que se acabará imponiendo... siempre y cuando no las maten en el camino imponiendo un ritmo de cambio imposible. 

Están ya a la altura que me gustaba (de hecho RWE está cerca de mínimos absolutos 2003), pero me da miedo que se hayan cargado el mercado eléctrico alemán. 

Daimler también me gusta a 34. Pero esto va a ser un tocho, así que mejor lo dejo para otra ocasión. Además, ustedes y Claca (a quien explícitamente tuteo, no se me vaya a enfadar) son TÉCNICOS y esto no son nada más que pensamientos fundamentales gacélidos.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Tengo un duro dilema gacelístico y agradeceré opiniones, sugerencias y comentarios.
> 
> Entré en *SAN* hoy a *5,82* y cerró a *5,766*.
> 
> ...





usted mismo se a respondido con " algún rebote tienen que hacer estos mayayos roedoreh. " el rebote ya lo hicieron , el rebote termino y ahora toca continuar la tendencia .

los niveles que manejo son para un gran reboton o para simplemente estar laterales , en el mejor de los casos despues de terminar la caida el reboton no pasara de los 9000 puntos un saludo y guanos dias 8:


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Tengo un duro dilema gacelístico y agradeceré opiniones, sugerencias y comentarios.
> 
> Entré en *SAN* hoy a *5,82* y cerró a *5,766*.
> 
> ...




yo me meti el viernes en el san largo con 6.104

con acciones


no creo que el SAN esté mal de precio a 6,104, y quería hacer un poco de cartera a medio plazo


es decir


yo, me voy a olvidar un poco de la bolsa, y creo que he comprado bien de precio


Incluso si baja hoy un poco mas me meto con un paquetito de telefonicas


----------



## sirpask (6 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> lo de Bankia es normal?
> le han zurrado muy poco en comparación con SAN por ejemplo



Bankia está poniendo en primera linea de fuego a Mapfre. Y la verdad que está aguantando como Rambo en la trinchera, veremos si baja de 2. (lo de ayer fuè un susto.. no siento las piernas , mi coronel Rato!!)


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> El problema de las eléctricas (E.On, RWE) alemanas es que lo que comenzó como una reacción por el desastre de Fukushima se ha convertido en la tormenta perfecta:
> 
> Van a tener que asumir el cierre muy adelantado de las nucleares (cosa que para los que estábamos fuera es buena, porque el marrón se lo comen los que estaban adentro, si el descuento es suficiente).
> 
> ...




Muchísimas gracias por el análisis. Son algunas de las empresas que me interesan para salvaguardar corralitos, devaluaciones de neopeseta, etc... Cuando tengas un rato, estaré encantado de leer el análisis acerca de Daimler.


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2011)

a ver donde para este rebote de apertura...veremos si para para estabilizarse y seguir rebotando o no es más queun rebote atrapa gacelillas


----------



## tonuel (6 Sep 2011)

se sigue el plan previsto... no la echarán abajo cuando en todos los telediarios han comentado que hoy seguiria cayendo...


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> se sigue el plan previsto... no la echarán abajo cuando en todos los telediarios han comentado que hoy seguiria cayendo...




Muy rápido se ha empezado a hablar del fin del mundo. Nos lo van a ralentizar.


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2011)

parece que el 8100 está haciendo de soporte


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> parece que el 8100 está haciendo de soporte



perforado:fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

bueno solo queda pasar el 8000 como mantequilla  a estas alturas no me muevo , me mantengo quietecito con mis cortos:Baile:


----------



## tonuel (6 Sep 2011)

a ver si se portan hoy... y empiezan a darle pronto hostias al botas... :baba:


----------



## 2plx2 (6 Sep 2011)

Redoble de tambores


----------



## DeCafeina (6 Sep 2011)

Y ya tenemos el DAX en rojo...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Muy interesante señor The Hellion, pero olvida usted que el mercado electrico, mejor dicho el no mercado electrico, es un mercado intervenido por el estado hasta decir basta.

Ademas un monton de planes de pensiones estan metidos en estas empresas, Merkel no lo permitira, :XX:

Daimler es la que peor se ha comportado del sector, y por tanto tiene un mayor recorrido al alza, en principio. Pero precisamente, alguna razon habra para ello.

Señor Muertoviviente el guano llega o no? Venga llame al oso del guano.

Lo llamo yo. Cuenta la leyenda que el bailecito se lo pega cada vez que ve bajar al san un 5%.


----------



## Yo2k1 (6 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno solo queda pasar el 8000 como mantequilla  a estas alturas no me muevo , me mantengo quietecito con mis cortos:Baile:



Hoy ves por debajo de 8000? Yo me apunto al cierre en verde. Entrada de gacelas al SAN. Por eso el sentimiento de cierre en verde


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Muy interesante señor The Hellion, pero olvida usted que el mercado electrico, mejor dicho el no mercado electrico, es un mercado intervenido por el estado hasta decir basta.
> 
> Ademas un monton de planes de pensiones estan metidos en estas empresas, Merkel no lo permitira, :XX:
> 
> ...



estamos en ello amigo chinito , veremos cuanto aguanta el 8000 :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Hoy ves por debajo de 8000? Yo me apunto al cierre en verde. Entrada de gacelas al SAN. Por eso el sentimiento de cierre en verde



"sentimiento de cierre en verde " :: 

no se si hoy rompa el 8000 pero todo me dice que el 8000 se terminara rompiendo asi que quedo quieto


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Hoy casi toda la prensa en portada trae portada estilo mi avatar, eso ya saben que solo quiere decir una cosa............toca subir.


----------



## maltus (6 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Muy interesante señor The Hellion, pero olvida usted que el mercado electrico, mejor dicho el no mercado electrico, es un mercado intervenido por el estado hasta decir basta.
> 
> Ademas un monton de planes de pensiones estan metidos en estas empresas, Merkel no lo permitira, :XX:



Enron seal of approval ::


----------



## tonuel (6 Sep 2011)

cuando se ponen a consumir tiempo me matan... :ouch:



yo quiero ver caidas del 5-10% todos los dias... :baba:


----------



## Durmiente (6 Sep 2011)

Se pondra a bajar dentro de un ratito?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> cuando se ponen a consumir tiempo me matan... :ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> yo quiero ver caidas del 5-10% todos los dias... :baba:



Su presencia hoy aqui a estas horas es sospechosa ienso:


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2011)

Los futuros del SP han dado tres toques a los 1138-1137. La verdad es que pensé que a la tercera iba la vencida, pero de algún modo lo pararon. Como ya dije, esas cosas me ponen nerviosso. Al inicar el rebote me he salido en 1140. No son los 1120, pero no ha estado nada mal y creo que todavía tendré la oportunidad de ir a por ellos.

Edito: ...y ahora parece que está cogiendo impulso hacia arriba...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)




----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

ya estan los suizos liandola , de carpatos

El banco central suizo acaba de decir que su objetivo mínimo es 1,20 euros y que comprará cantidades ilimitadas de divisa extranjera para que el franco deje de apreciarse. El franco acelera bajadas


----------



## rafaxl (6 Sep 2011)

Vaya hoy toca rebotin, cual es la excusa de hoy? a si, suiza y su impresora no?

El dax se esta encabritando y el dow recortando perdidas.

Un clasico, esto es una casa de putas y todas pelean por ser la mas cerda.


----------



## sirpask (6 Sep 2011)

Me está sorprendiendo lo que le está costando al Ibex alcanzar los 200 aunque sea durante unos segundos, no me gusta.
Y la noticia de ayer de Timofonica ha pasado totalmente desaperdibida...curioso.


----------



## Yo2k1 (6 Sep 2011)

Nada, yo sigo apostando por el cierre en verde. Aqui nunca pasa nada, yo creo que cuanto peor nos cuenten las cosas, menos pasan, pero eso no de hoy, ya de muchos años. Viven del miedo ajeno


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Se estan ganando que el maestro Mulder les conceda el galardon de gacela del dia. Las noticias siguen al canal no el canal a las noticias.

Señor Mulder cuando vea algo sospechoso lo dice usted, no se lo calle, que queda feo y tal...


----------



## rafaxl (6 Sep 2011)

Se masca la tension, no se que me da que le van a pegar un trallazo guapo a esto. Mucha volatilidad.


----------



## Pindik87 (6 Sep 2011)

Supongo que el movimiento empezará cuando se publique el PIB europeo a las 11h.


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Sep 2011)

Joer, una hora y tres cuartos y no se decide el color del día, que tensa la espera...


----------



## Yo2k1 (6 Sep 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Joer, una hora y tres cuartos y no se decide el color del día, que tensa la espera...



Nada, esta ya decidido, apuesto al verde
Lo siento por los cortos de MV, pero sigo apostando al verde


----------



## Seren (6 Sep 2011)

Alemania este año crecerá un 3%, ahí es nada.


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2011)

A los buenos días!



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Se estan ganando que el maestro Mulder les conceda el galardon de gacela del dia. Las noticias siguen al canal no el canal a las noticias.
> 
> Señor Mulder cuando vea algo sospechoso lo dice usted, no se lo calle, que queda feo y tal...



Veo compras fuertes en el Stoxx ahora mismo, pero ojo, esta misma mañana ya nos han demostrado que igual que ponen el dinero lo recogen en un santiamén, de ahí viene la volatilidad del día de hoy aunque realmente, y parafraseando a otros foreros, no se ha roto nada por arriba aun.

De momento el euro está bastante pepón aunque le hayan dado un correctivo a tanto peponismo, pero creo que es el índice de referencia para hoy, igual que lo lleva siendo desde que se iniciaron las caidas de estos días.


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Joer, una hora y tres cuartos y no se decide el color del día, que tensa la espera...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

¿Cual es el peor valor del ibex hoy? :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Señor Muertoviviente ¿no jugaria usted con el eur chf?


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Cual es el peor valor del ibex hoy? :XX:



La de casi siempre... Menudo gustazo. Ni Gordon Gecko le saca pasta a Sacyr en largos.


----------



## Seren (6 Sep 2011)

Joer es cierto, suiza quiere fijar el CHF a 1,20 con el euro, o que se mueva poco de ahí.
El franco suizo de toda la vida habia ido a la par con el marco, para mi que se estan dando cuenta que eran una provincia alemana más, vaya desgracia les ha caido.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Señor ghkghk tengo que decirle que ando corto en TRE desde 27,28, si se fija usted toco en la zona de 28€ la DTB, busco los 22€ ::

Espero no tener razon, ademas me parece que usted y yo tenemos otro hobby en comun, me ha parecido leerle en RE, puede ser?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Para los que piensan entrar en Telefonica o esten dentro:



> egún prensa, la CMT planea reformas en el sector de telecomunicaciones para los próximos doce meses. Según el plan, los grupos con redes podrían salir, en general, más beneficiados, tanto en el fijo como en el móvil. Entre los principales cambios, la CMT prevé revisar la intervención sobre la cuota de abono de Telefónica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor ghkghk tengo que decirle que ando corto en TRE desde 27,28, si se fija usted toco en la zona de 28€ la DTB, busco los 22€ ::
> 
> Espero no tener razon, ademas me parece que usted y yo tenemos otro hobby en comun, me ha parecido leerle en RE, puede ser?




Me parece que no es la mejor para cortos del IBEX. Se ve fuerte con respecto a su índice y creo que ya está sobrevendida. Aún así, sabe que no me muevo ni especialmente por técnico ni a corto plazo (qué remedio)... Así que espero que guaneemos bien guaneados, usted se lleve su botín, y en los 6.XXX puede entrar yo con fuerte. Aquí hay para todos.

Y sí, creo que me ha leido. Me gusta la bolsa, los coches, las chicas, viajar y, por supuesto, los relojes. Aunque hace mucho que no entro a RE.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2011)

Madre mia 

que subidón ha pegado el euro


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

Muerto, ¿segundo rebote hasta los 8.7XX o es simplemente un día de transición?


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2011)

Ey !!



> Me gusta la bolsa, los coches, las chicas, viajar y, por supuesto, los relojes.



Salvo el tema de "los coches" que si me gusta pero me resisto a gastar sumas exageras en un vehículo de alta gama, en lo demás veo que coincidimos !! :

O será que en el fondo todos los caballeros gustamos de las mismas cosas ?


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor ghkghk tengo que decirle que ando corto en TRE desde 27,28, si se fija usted toco en la zona de 28€ la DTB, busco los 22€ ::
> 
> Espero no tener razon, ademas me parece que usted y yo tenemos otro hobby en comun, me ha parecido leerle en RE, puede ser?



Hola, por RE ando yo también. Y como aquí, conocimientos más bien escasos...por lo que me dedico a leer e intentar aprender. Estoy con otro nick.

Curioso que mi post favorito de allí sea el de los chuletones, algún sitio tengo apuntado )


----------



## morgan (6 Sep 2011)

En mi opinión, el correctivo de ayer valió por 2 sesiones de guano y fué demasiado severo como para pensar que hoy iba a seguir igual. 

Aun así, no me creo nada esta subida. Tendría que llegar y superar los 8200 durante la sesión para pensar que tiene algo de chicha. Yo andaría con cuidado, no vaya a ser que se dé la vuelta con virulencia. 

Hoy quietecito, que no me fío .


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Para los que piensan entrar en Telefonica o esten dentro:



Tengo la parejita feliz.

Largo en SAN desde los 6,91 y largo en TEF en 14,24. Buena noticia sin duda para TEF.


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2011)

Maldito Claca !!

Por culpa de seguir sus análisis y gráficos tiro las líneas tan ajustadas ahora, que, las órdenes me entran (o no) por milésimas (0,002 de diferencia). Paso nervios de cazador de ornitorrincos con cerbatana.

Prefería mi sistema antiguo que tenía márgenes más generosos (y siempre "sobraban" dos o tres centavos por arriba o abajo).

Eso si, qué satisfacción es acertar una orden en el ULTIMO MILESIMO, te quedas con la sensación de que eres Tarzán (y, por el contrario, te sientes una versión de Jane violada por una tribu africana completa cuando, por esa misma milésima, te quedas fuera -o dentro según sea el caso-).

Voy a incluir al compañero claca en mis solicitudes de baneo.


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2011)

¿que es RE? acepto respuestas por privado.


----------



## Dula (6 Sep 2011)

El PIB de la eurozona creció finalmente un 0,2% en el segundo trimestre

El PIB de la eurozona creció finalmente un 0,2% en el segundo trimestre - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Muertoviviente ¿no jugaria usted con el eur chf?



que cabron  

nada es solo que los martes tengo que ausentarme un par de horas , yo sigo apostando por caidas , estocastico esta girado a la baja con recorrido , no hay rebote en el 8000 , yo esperaba un rebote como dios manda hasta los 8300 y aun asi seria el clasico reboton para caer inmediatamente un saludo 8:


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Eso si, qué satisfacción es acertar una orden en el ULTIMO MILESIMO, te quedas con la sensación de que eres Tarzán (y, por el contrario, *te sientes una versión de Jane violada por una tribu africana completa* cuando, por esa misma milésima, te quedas fuera -o dentro según sea el caso-).
> 
> Voy a incluir al compañero claca en mis solicitudes de baneo.



Es ud. demasiado gráfico y estamos en horario infantil :XX:

Tenga en cuenta que hay foreros con hijos por aquí.







Censúrese un poco :vomito:


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Ey !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo es verlo y ponerme nervioso...













pero no me lo podría permitir por la imagen en el trabajo, y tampoco me quería gastar tanto dinero.

Tengo encargado este, igualito pero con techo:








Pero cuando TRE toque los 125 euros (2013) se lo regalo a mi novia y me compro el Z4.

Y los relojes me encantan, pero tuve que dejar RE porque un día iba a cometer un estropicio en ebay. Ya tengo uno bueno y dos regulares y me sobra.

¿Enlace al post de chuletones?


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Los futuros del SP han dado tres toques a los 1138-1137. La verdad es que pensé que a la tercera iba la vencida, pero de algún modo lo pararon. Como ya dije, esas cosas me ponen nerviosso. Al inicar el rebote me he salido en 1140. No son los 1120, pero no ha estado nada mal y creo que todavía tendré la oportunidad de ir a por ellos.
> 
> Edito: ...y ahora parece que está cogiendo impulso hacia arriba...



¿dónde se pueden mirar los futuros del SP u otros?


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿que es RE? acepto respuestas por privado.



Relojes Especiales.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿que es RE? acepto respuestas por privado.



+1 Gracias.


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Relojes Especiales.



Como les gusta a uds. el lujo, yo me decanto más por los coches y los yates, no me gustan las joyas en general, pero si el oro


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Señor Nico desde que descubri el mercado se segunda mano, ahora gasto igual o mas, pero cambio mas de coche :XX: :XX: a mi esa pasion me viene de familia, el ultimo capricho ha sido un z3.

Con sacyr a 0,7€ me compro el M1.

Respecto a RE alli hay mercantes con precios muy buenos, asi que gastas el doble tambien :XX:, no es culpa nuestra es el jodio sistema este que con tanta publicidad me vuelve loco :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Como les gusta a uds. el lujo, yo me decanto más por los coches y los yates, no me gustan las joyas en general, pero si el oro



Siga Vd. enseñándome que cuando me haga rico le voy a regalar el de los buenos instructores, además de nada ostentoso:


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿que es RE? acepto respuestas por privado.



+1, que excepto relojes compartimos gustos XD


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Yates........:baba::baba:
Curiosa la relacion entre yates y mujeres


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Nico desde que descubri el mercado se segunda mano, ahora gasto igual o mas, pero cambio mas de coche :XX: :XX: a mi esa pasion me viene de familia, el ultimo capricho ha sido *un z3.*
> 
> Con sacyr a 0,7€ me compro el M1.
> 
> Respecto a RE alli hay mercantes con precios muy buenos, asi que gastas el doble tambien :XX:, no es culpa nuestra es el jodio sistema este que con tanta publicidad me vuelve loco :XX:




Maravilloso. Yo tuve este (justo ESE)







una temporada y no he disfrutado más un coche en mi vida.


----------



## Dula (6 Sep 2011)

¿Se está dando la vuelta, o me lo parece?


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2011)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Se está dando la vuelta, o me lo parece?



se ha quedado en 8090:ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

Por cierto, ¿M1







o serie 1 M?








Ambos maravillosos, por otro lado.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

Ponerse corto en Sacyr:


----------



## Dula (6 Sep 2011)

¡Pobrecillo gatete!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

El segundo, el segundo. Mucho tiene que caer Sacyr, pero del Rivero es capaz, lo se.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yates........:baba::baba:
> Curiosa la relacion entre yates y mujeres



putas y barcos


Filtro SafeSearch desactivado ▼
Búsqueda avanzada
Aproximadamente 834.000 resultados (0,19 segundos)


----------



## aksarben (6 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo es verlo y ponerme nervioso...



Le aplaudo la elección en cuanto a coches (aunque en marrón havanna con interior blanco mucho mejor). En cuanto a relojes le aplaudo la elección de marca, no así el modelo :: Habiendo preciosidades como esta... 






Edito: Hay que ver, cómo se nota que está aburrido el día, ya empezamos a hablar de juguetes...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Mas z4 habra que comprar que si no los pedidos bajan...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Sep 2011)

tanto coche, y al final con una bici te lo pasas igual de bien 







edit; y sino, pueden gastarselos como aqui el hamijo britanico de GH


----------



## Jamóncontomate (6 Sep 2011)

Parece ser que hoy si vamos a estar a la espera de los yankees.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Las bicis pabajo bien, pero parriba ya cuesta un poco mas, y yo al menos acabo yendo hacia atras :XX:


----------



## The Hellion (6 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo es verlo y ponerme nervioso...
> 
> 
> ¿Enlace al post de chuletones?



Donde habeis comido el mejor chuletón?

Resumen bilbaino: 

Asador Oteiza, Ldo. Poza 27. Imprescindible previa de vinos en el Mugi, Ldo, Poza 55, y post-chuletón (gintonics) en el Corto Maltés, Mª Diaz de Haro 20 (todo en un radio de 3 manzanas, a la sombra de San Mamés).

Asador Ripa, Muelle de Ripa (frente al ayuntamiento), con muy buena bodega para los bolsillos más profundos. 

Kate Zaharra, Zabalbide 221. Servicio integral, aperitivo, chuletón y gintonic en el mismo local (un poco a desmano), pero preparen la billetera. 

Versión lonchafina: Restaurante Lepanto (Plaza Eguileor, junto a la plaza Elíptica): chuletas muy, pero que muy decentes (aunque en otra división respecto de los anterior). Existe una especie de combinado Chuletón (de algo más de 1kg), patatas, pimientos verdes y ensalada LTC ilustrada, por 40 euros las dos personas.

Hagan lo que hagan, la visita al Mugi (recién renovado) merece la pena si les gusta el vino. 

Se ve que hoy estoy de analista fundamental :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Le aplaudo la elección en cuanto a coches (aunque en marrón havanna con interior blanco mucho mejor). En cuanto a relojes le aplaudo la elección de marca, no así el modelo :: Habiendo preciosidades como esta...



En Havanna me vuelve loco también, aunque lo elegiría con cuero beige, más barato y limpio.

Lo del modelo era por lo de instructor... El que ha puesto, el Portuguese, es INCREIBLE. Aunque prácticamente todas las marcas tienen algún modelo que me encanta.







=


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Donde habeis comido el mejor chuletón?
> 
> Resumen bilbaino:
> 
> ...



Qué opinas de Jolastoki en Bilbao?

Me lo recomendaron. bueno para chuletón?

saludos


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ...



las dos ultimas fotos me mantendrian entretenido por mucho tiempo


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

Si es por carne, sólo carne: Araguaney (para los valencianos).

Edito para decir que aquí no se come buena carne, por lo que no espereis el nivel del norte. Es por si teneis un antojo. Pero nada increíble. Y carito.


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Edito: Hay que ver, cómo se nota que está aburrido el día, ya empezamos a hablar de juguetes...



Si estuviera pollastre hablaríamos de frikadas informáticas :´(


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Calle calle, que se dice que se ha llevado consigo un portatil con un sistema implementado que detecta de modo neuronal su deseo de cerveza con anticipos de milisegundos y que llama a la camerera con un mensaje grabado de voz.


----------



## Topongo (6 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Donde habeis comido el mejor chuletón?
> 
> Resumen bilbaino:
> 
> ...



Señor, que se deja usted el txakoli simon, en artxanda.
Txuleton a 36€ kilo, te sacan las brasas a la mesa para que la hagas a tu gusto y a la brasa.
Nosotros cuando vamos con amigos. Dos platos de huevos con patatas y txorizo-morcilla-bacon+pimientos verdes+txuleton de kilo.
Recomendable, sin duda.


----------



## The Hellion (6 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Qué opinas de Jolastoki en Bilbao?
> 
> Me lo recomendaron. bueno para chuletón?
> 
> saludos



Es buen restaurante, pero para chuletón yo me iría a cualquiera de los tres primeros, sabiendo que vas a pagar (pero en el Jolastoki también pagas, claro). 

De todas formas, el Jolastoki no es Bilbao, es Neguri. Y ahí empiezan las peleas vecinales. Los de Getxo dicen que el Kate Zaharra es caro, pero van al Jolastoki. Y los de Bilbao, al revés. 

De todas formas, el Jolastoki, desde la renovación, es más un restaurante de lujo con comida clásica que un asador. De todas formas, yo no he comido chuleta allí (lo de Bilbao y Neguri que te he dicho).


----------



## patilltoes (6 Sep 2011)

Pregunta:

- Mi broker en ING, en la ampliacion liberada de Abertis (que acababa ayer) dicen que, a menos que de orden contraria, acudiran a la ampliacion y venderan a mercado los derechos restantes.
- A dia de hoy aun no estan las acciones nuevas en mi cuenta, los derechos siguen pero a precio 0 (logico ya que se ha acabado el plazo).

¿Me voy mosqueando o es el plazo habitual de retraso en estas cosas con este broker?


----------



## The Hellion (6 Sep 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> Señor, que se deja usted el txakoli simon, en artxanda.
> Txuleton a 36€ kilo, te sacan las brasas a la mesa para que la hagas a tu gusto y a la brasa.
> Nosotros cuando vamos con amigos. Dos platos de huevos con patatas y txorizo-morcilla-bacon+pimientos verdes+txuleton de kilo.
> Recomendable, sin duda.



Es verdad. La última vez que fui, al poco de la renovación, (al comedor de arriba) la carne fue excelente, pero acabamos todos (y todos es todo el comedor) en la terraza, porque no dejaban fumar, pero el humo de las brasas era insorportable, absolutamente insorportable. 

Supongo que habrán tenido que perfeccionar la ventilación.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Pregunta:
> 
> - Mi broker en ING, en la ampliacion liberada de Abertis (que acababa ayer) dicen que, a menos que de orden contraria, acudiran a la ampliacion y venderan a mercado los derechos restantes.
> - A dia de hoy aun no estan las acciones nuevas en mi cuenta, los derechos siguen pero a precio 0 (logico ya que se ha acabado el plazo).
> ...




¿Y por qué no llamas directamente a ING?


----------



## Topongo (6 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Es verdad. La última vez que fui, al poco de la renovación, (al comedor de arriba) la carne fue excelente, pero acabamos todos (y todos es todo el comedor) en la terraza, porque no dejaban fumar, pero el humo de las brasas era insorportable, absolutamente insorportable.
> 
> Supongo que habrán tenido que perfeccionar la ventilación.



Cierto lo del humo de todas formas nosotros siempre vamos a la terraza
y en plan poco formal , así que lo del humo (que es verdad) pasa un poco a segundo plano, es mas para pachangueo.


----------



## patilltoes (6 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no llamas directamente a ING?



Es lo que hare, pero quiero ir viendo si es normal o no.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Sep 2011)

algunos tuvimos la suerte de disfrutar de todo el lujo de jovenes


----------



## Pindik87 (6 Sep 2011)

Bueno, llega la tormenta ya? En tres horas la tenemos aquí.


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> algunos tuvimos la suerte de disfrutar de todo el lujo de jovenes



Que buen juego, dos amigos y yo nos pasamos las 3 primeras partes con pantallas Hercules/CGA/EGA y sonido de beeper de ordenador 386 sin coprocesador


----------



## Seren (6 Sep 2011)

Ala, se acabo la especulación y un valor refugio menos, el CHF ya esta a 1,20 € para siempre. 
Eso si, estas últimas horas hay gente que se ha llevado un pasta.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Sep 2011)

aun me acuerdo que habia que conseguir el nuimero de telefono dentro de un papel que estaba en la papelera, y cuidado con meterla donde no toca.. te morias de sifilis.. 

si, era otra epoca, la de 16 colores.


----------



## aitor33 (6 Sep 2011)

El ibex está en su tercer ataque de epilepsia, a ver si hay que ingresarle en la uci o puede seguir en planta


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> aun me acuerdo que habia que conseguir el nuimero de telefono dentro de un papel que estaba en la papelera, y cuidado con meterla donde no toca.. te morias de sifilis..
> 
> si, era otra epoca, la de 16 colores.



A mi me encantaban las escenas donde le pide un condón al indio y un billete de avión en la segunda parte y los del mostrador empiezan a acosarle a preguntas de como lo quiere y luego algunos TAGS para siempre:

- There is no soap, there is no water, there is no towel! 
- Another day, another dollar.

Y muchas muchas más, que tiempos aquellos. Además de que aprendí realmente inglés, no había versión en español.


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2011)

aitor33 dijo:


> El ibex está en su tercer ataque de epilepsia, a ver si hay que ingresarle en la uci o puede seguir en planta



se resiste a perder los 8040

cuando abra usa veremos


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2011)

se pone esto emocionante


----------



## neofiz (6 Sep 2011)

Los dividendos según el mercado caeran a plomo los próximos años, pero hay economistas que consideran que no y que es un gran momento para ponerse largo porque solo los dividendos retornarian la inversión en 10 años. 

Analizando solo fundamentales, ¿creeis que una recesión afectaria a por ejemplo telefónica y que esta ya no podria dar los mismos dividendos aún a pesar de su tapado monopolio?

Yo es que solo de pensar el gran cambio al que apuestan los grandes fondos me da vértigo. Es como si el peak oil fuera 100% real, y una gran depresión económica inevitable.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

Chinito, ¿desde dónde vas corto en Sacyr? ¿Los 9? ::

Señores, lo que no puede ser es que TRE tire de todo el Ibex. Hagan sus deberes.


----------



## Pindik87 (6 Sep 2011)

Parece que no quiere perforar los 8020  A ver si nos ayudan los usanos.


----------



## patilltoes (6 Sep 2011)

neofiz dijo:


> Los dividendos según el mercado caeran a plomo los próximos años, pero hay economistas que consideran que no y que es un gran momento para ponerse largo porque solo los dividendos retornarian la inversión en 10 años.
> 
> Analizando solo fundamentales, ¿creeis que una recesión afectaria a por ejemplo telefónica y que esta ya no podria dar los mismos dividendos aún a pesar de su tapado monopolio?
> 
> Yo es que solo de pensar el gran cambio al que apuestan los grandes fondos me da vértigo. Es como si el peak oil fuera 100% real, y una gran depresión económica inevitable.



En el caso de TEF la bajada de dividendos me parece inevitable (mucha deuda, payout excesivo, etc). En el de muchas otras no.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

5,26 aunque ayer me quite la mitad, ya que llevaba un buen saco.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

empieza el ataque serio al 8000 :Baile: por abajo veo soporte fuerte en los 3000 puntos


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> empieza el ataque serio al 8000 :Baile: por abajo veo soporte fuerte en los 3000 puntos



No sé qué veo más probable, si los 3.000 o que cerremos hoy por encima de los 8.500.

Cómo está el patio...que pesimismo...luego subimos 2 jornadas seguidas y ya viene el optimismo


----------



## The Replicant (6 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> se resiste a perder los 8040
> 
> cuando abra usa veremos



hoy a las 16:00 tenemos fiesta:


_- ISM de servicios de agosto.

Dato previo: 52,7. Previsión: 51.

Valoración: 4-5._

puede pasar cualquier cosa pero hay movida segura :8:


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> hoy a las 16:00 tenemos fiesta:
> 
> 
> _- ISM de servicios de agosto.
> ...



Habrá que ponerse cómodo.

Como lo tiren bien nos vamos a los 7800 mínimo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Chinito, ¿desde dónde vas corto en Sacyr? ¿Los 9? ::
> 
> Señores, lo que no puede ser es que TRE tire de todo el Ibex. Hagan sus deberes.



Eso, pongánse cortos en TRE, señores.


----------



## morgan (6 Sep 2011)

Estaba vez no estaba equivocado y era bastante previsible que la subida era de cartón piedra, para pescar en largo a algún incauto :cook:.

Ahora a ver los yankees, que son capaces de saltarse cualquier guión. Igual nos mandan al guano total o absoluto o les dá la ventolera y sacan a pepón en plan despiporre. En condiciones normales, salvo agitación americana hoy deberiamos movernos entre los 7950-8100 y poco, más o menos.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Eso, pongánse cortos en TRE, señores.



¿También corto en TRE? 

Os deberíais salir. No hay sitio para todos y yo llegué antes.


----------



## The Replicant (6 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Habrá que ponerse cómodo.
> 
> Como lo tiren bien nos vamos a los 7800 mínimo.



...o a los 8200 y al sr. muertoviviente le da algo... ::


----------



## aitor33 (6 Sep 2011)

Me voy a comer , a ver como anda esto cuando vuelva. Recomiendo que tengáis a mano un desfibrilador para caso de urgencia de los pacientes.

¿Qué es un desfibrilador? 


Cuando un paciente sufre un infarto, la probabilidad de supervivencia se reduce entre un 7 y un 10% cada minuto que pasa sin que el paciente reciba una desfibrilación. Las máximas posibilidades de superarlo se sitúan dentro de los 4 minutos inmediatamente posteriores al ataque. Se calcula que podrían salvarse hasta 100.000 vidas anuales si se expandiese el uso de desfibriladores.

Salud y buenos alimentos hasta lugo....


----------



## morgan (6 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> hoy a las 16:00 tenemos fiesta:
> 
> 
> _- ISM de servicios de agosto.
> ...



Otia, eso no lo sabía. Retiro lo dichoen el anterior mensaje. A ver los toros desde el burladero a las 16 horas.


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2011)

estos suizos hacen lo que quieren


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Nos van a hacer la misma que nos hicieron 3 o 4 veces en el anterior tramo bajista. Mañana apertura ligeramente verde...y guano. Pasado, apertura plana con pinceladas alcistas...y guano.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk





Ya lo decía ayer. 

No recuerdo si fue Pipoapipo que en las útimas caidas, dado que se repetía siempre el mimos patrón dijo: "No puede ser que sea tan difícil!!". Y efectivamente se repitió 4 días seguidos.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿También corto en TRE?
> 
> Os deberíais salir. No hay sitio para todos y yo llegué antes.





Esperemos que TRE no rebote, que últimamente parece que los días en el que el Ibex sube, tira bastante para arriba...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

vamos ahi , a ver cuanto aguanta el jodio :Baile:


----------



## DeCafeina (6 Sep 2011)

En ocasiones veo sietemiles


----------



## Maestro Cantor (6 Sep 2011)

*7.995,20 -0,88%*


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Esperemos que TRE no rebote, que últimamente parece que los días en el que el Ibex sube, tira bastante para arriba...




Y menos el día después de los resultados (que tras subidas de +4.10, 4.50 y 6.10), bajó un 3.5%... cuando el Ibex baja es de las que menos baja. O al menos no supera su media.


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2011)

todo en minimos menos santander y bbva....

san llego a estar a 6,69 y ahora po debajo de 8000 no ha tocado siquiera 6,72


----------



## sirpask (6 Sep 2011)

7800 es la clave. Si se perfora Guano, prima KO, y Euro KO.


----------



## Minakami Mai (6 Sep 2011)

*8000 rotos*

vale, llego tarde a la fiesta


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

Ponerse corto en Sacyr es directamente bullying...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> 7800 es la clave. Si se perfora Guano, prima KO, y Euro KO.



el 8000 es la clave , es la base del lateral , 7800 puede ser un soportillo , no me equivocaba mucho cuando decia que llegariamos a los 8000 , llegamos a los 7770 pero 8000 tenia muchas papeletas para ser el minimo del primer tramo ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Voy a ir eligiendo el color, VIVA DEL RIVERO


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Sep 2011)

Estuve a punto de ponerme corto en Sacyr esta mañana cuando caía un 1,XX%... Que pena no haberlo hecho.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

esta habiendo algo de lucha , no mucha en la zona 8000 pero no tiene pinta de rebotar sino todo lo contrario -_-


----------



## The Replicant (6 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esta habiendo algo de lucha , no mucha en la zona 8000 pero no tiene pinta de rebotar sino todo lo contrario -_-



todo va a depender de con que humor se levanten los usanos y sobre todo del dato de las 16:00 h.

agárrense que vienen curvas :8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Estuve a punto de ponerme corto en Sacyr esta mañana cuando caía un 1,XX%... Que pena no haberlo hecho.



Bueno solo estaria usted ganando un 5% ::

Que valor cantador, es que hacen obras y pierden dinero, como no ponerse corto :XX::XX:

Descargo otro cuarto, para ayudar a que suba un poquitin


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> todo va a depender de con que humor se levanten los usanos y sobre todo del dato de las 16:00 h.
> 
> agárrense que vienen curvas :8:



indicadores girados a la baja , economia real guaneando , simplemente por probabilidades me quedo corto con dos cojones , tiene mucho mas riesgo el lado largo 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2011)

Ouch

BAC dejandose casi un 4,83%

Buffet compra más


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Estuve a punto de ponerme corto en Sacyr esta mañana cuando caía un 1,XX%... Que pena no haberlo hecho.




No te tortures. De esas tenemos todos 3 ó 4 al día.


----------



## AssGaper (6 Sep 2011)

Hoy es el día de la CAPITULACIÓN FINAL. ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Sep 2011)

Mapfre, que últimamente estaba teniendo bastante buen comportamiento, parece que puede cambiar la tendencia...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Hoy es el día de la CAPITULACIÓN FINAL. ::



le veo peligrosamente optimista amigo ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Proximo soportillo 7800[zonal] una vez roto el 990.


----------



## turinturin (6 Sep 2011)

Una pregunta gaceril.
¿Alguién utiliza Inversis?
¿Cómo te pones corto dentro de la herramienta?ienso:
Os veo ganar pasta a la mayoría con Riverito y me gustaría apuntarme a la fiesta.:baba:


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Sep 2011)

Joder estoy siguiendo esto desde el iPhone mientras veo a un cliente... Podían esperar a que llegue al despacho para guanear!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Si no fuera porque no es posible, juraria que mi descarga ha movido a sacyr, :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2011)

*Os veo ganar pasta a la mayoría con Riverito y me gustaría apuntarme a la fiesta.*

Un clásico que nunca pasa de moda como los 80...

Luego terminan


----------



## AssGaper (6 Sep 2011)

turinturin dijo:


> Una pregunta gaceril.
> ¿Alguién utiliza Inversis?
> ¿Cómo te pones corto dentro de la herramienta?ienso:
> Os veo ganar pasta a la mayoría con Riverito y me gustaría apuntarme a la fiesta.:baba:



Sacyr es una mina para sacarte unos dinerillos, si te apalancas de lo guano...perdon, de lo bueno.


----------



## Disolucion (6 Sep 2011)

Estamos asistiendo a la inauguracion del lateral 8800-5300 para los proximos años.
Pongan al dia sus stocasticos.


----------



## Condor (6 Sep 2011)

y octubre tan cerca.....




















MUHUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

casi seguro estamos ante el inicio del cansino segundo tramo del rally bajista  

si cerramos por debajo de 8000 nada de intradia y claro solo cortos , largos mejor olvidense de la bolsa unas 10 sesiones lo que se viene es un guano brutal , el que avisa no es traidor :no:


----------



## Samo (6 Sep 2011)

pero esto no lo ibamos a arreglar con el cambio de la Constitución?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Pero como te pones corto señor Muertoviviente expliquemelo que no lo se. A mi no me dejan, ni en igmarkts.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si no fuera porque no es posible, juraria que mi descarga ha movido a sacyr, :XX:



Subió un poco cuando te descargaste.  Preguntaría si llevabas muchos "leuros", pero no quiero ser indiscreto.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pero como te pones corto señor Muertoviviente expliquemelo que no lo se. A mi no me dejan, ni en igmarkts.




En Bankinter:

https://broker.bankinter.com/www2/broker/es/a_credito 

Compra a crédito

- Para mercados alcistas
- Disponible para todos los valores del Ibex 35, así como de los principales índices internacionales (Nasdaq 100, Dow Jones 30 Industrial, etc.)
- Sin coste de apertura ni de cancelación del préstamo asociado.

Venta a crédito

- Para beneficiarse de tendencias bajistas del mercado.
- Solo necesita aportar el 25% de garantía del importe de la operación.
- Disponible para los valores más líquidos y de más capitalización del Ibex 35.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

Samo dijo:


> pero esto no lo ibamos a arreglar con el cambio de la Constitución?



Es mundial. Y lo de la Constitución, sin cifras y de aquí a una década, no se lo cree ni el que asó la manteca. Y menos con nuestro políticos teniendo que legislarlo.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (6 Sep 2011)

Verás Centeno hoy...


----------



## Abner (6 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo es verlo y ponerme nervioso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sé cuál será el enlace a los chuletones, pero un amigo mío me mandó el otro día un par de enlaces, bastante interesantes sobre el tema, sobre un sitio llamado El Capricho en León.

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1691115,00.html

Y esto ya es pura pornografía vacuna
<iframe width="420" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/uLBbX_CyUdc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## morgan (6 Sep 2011)

Pues de momento se ha parado por la zona que consideraba la normal de la sesión por abajo, es decir, sobre los 7950 más o menos (en concreto 7930). 

Ahora falta saber la apertura yankee y el dato americano de las 16 horas, que no sabía que había hoy y que es lo que va a dar el empujón a la sesión en un sentido u otro.

Me imagino que será malo, como todos los últimos. 

O a saber. Igual le meten otro guanazo antes de las 15:30 horas :cook:.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

ahi esta ya veo a TECNICO , vamos cojones a por los 6700 que papi quiere unas buenas vacaciones :baba:


----------



## Samo (6 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es mundial. Y lo de la Constitución, sin cifras y de aquí a una década, no se lo cree ni el que asó la manteca. Y menos con nuestro políticos teniendo que legislarlo.



su detector de sarcasmos está atascado


----------



## Maestro Cantor (6 Sep 2011)

*7.896,500 -2,11 %*


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

Samo dijo:


> su detector de sarcasmos está atascado



Ahh... Es que creía que era de los que echaba la culpa a "los mercados"...


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2011)

Al borde del barranco

Chulibex:



SP:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

Veo que estais haciendo bien los deberes 

Ya dije que a lo mejor entraba en bolsa a mediados de Septiembre y que la queria en los seismiles o las san a 4 lereles .........siguiendo el ritmo de ayer y el que puede ser de hoy creo que voy a llegar justito :no:

permitanme como siempre mi pr3egunta sarcastica ¿ algun largo en la sala ? ::


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Veo que estais haciendo bien los deberes
> 
> Ya dije que a lo mejor entraba en bolsa a mediados de Septiembre y que la queria en los seismiles o las san a 4 lereles .........siguiendo el ritmo de ayer y el que puede ser de hoy creo que voy a llegar justito :no:
> 
> permitanme como siempre mi pr3egunta sarcastica ¿ algun largo en la sala ? ::



Todavía no ha tocado la bocina ::


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Jiuston, tenemos un problema. Tras andar todo bastante tranquilo los leoncios se han puesto vendedores a traición con gap, alevosía y nocturnidad (estaba haciendo la siesta ) así que la cosa se pone fea de nuevo.

Por cierto, también veo mucho perroflauter por el hilo ¡warning, warning!


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Veo que estais haciendo bien los deberes
> 
> Ya dije que a lo mejor entraba en bolsa a mediados de Septiembre y que la queria en los seismiles o las san a 4 lereles .........siguiendo el ritmo de ayer y el que puede ser de hoy creo que voy a llegar justito :no:
> 
> permitanme como siempre mi pr3egunta sarcastica ¿ algun largo en la sala ? ::



Yo en TRE. Y no me mire raro, que antes muerto que venderlas debajo de 50.

Por cierto, nos han dejado solos. Está empieza a oscurecer y hace frío!







Edito: Han llegado Acerinox y Amadeus.


----------



## scalibu (6 Sep 2011)

ufff como huele.


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahi esta ya veo a TECNICO , vamos cojones a por los 6700 que papi quiere unas buenas vacaciones :baba:



empuje, empuje ::::::::


----------



## Antiparras (6 Sep 2011)

mon die, que le pasa a bayer, se le ha caducado la patente de la aspirina? -13%


----------



## morgan (6 Sep 2011)

Joder, ya ni esperan a los americanos :cook:. Ahora ya a ver si le atizan el guanazo o qué hacen.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Joder, ya ni esperan a los americanos :cook:. Ahora ya a ver si le atizan el guanazo o qué hacen.



sin duda estamos ante un segundo tramo de rally bajista de manual , aqui no se va a respetar nada , salvo el ir pabajo


----------



## burbufilia (6 Sep 2011)

Doble suelo decreciente (7700 aprox) o buscando soporte más abajo (7000-7200)?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Joder, ya ni esperan a los americanos :cook:. Ahora ya a ver si le atizan el guanazo o qué hacen.



maricon el ultimoooooooooooooooooooooo 

perdonen mi insistencia.. ¿ algun largo en la sala? ::

Hoyga Mulder eso de perroflauters no ira por mi ¿no? ienso:

Hay un tipo que me quiere comprar mi zulito de verano en Galicia y si me decido a venderselo..... Ya me veo con un monton de acciones del SAN a 4 lereles y tocandole los webs al botas en la junta de accionistas :XX:::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Doble suelo decreciente (7700 aprox) o buscando soporte más abajo (7000-7200)?



6700 o 6260 como zona de giro , 7250 probable rebote intradia ienso:


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> maricon el ultimoooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> perdonen mi insistencia.. ¿ algun largo en la sala? ::
> 
> ...



No, ud. solo es un visillera-flauter :XX: :XX:


----------



## aksarben (6 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo en TRE. Y no me mire raro, que antes muerto que venderlas debajo de 50.
> 
> Por cierto, nos han dejado solos. Está empieza a oscurecer y hace frío!
> 
> ...



Y yo con CSCO. Jodó, qué frío hace en este puto bosque...

(Con poca carga, no se me preocupen)


----------



## tarrito (6 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> maricon el ultimoooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> perdonen mi insistencia.. ¿ algun largo en la sala? ::
> 
> ...



yo cargaré un POCO más abajo pero tranquilo, en la junta votaré a favor de poner el logo de su Inmo en el coche del cuello-toro ::


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2011)

a nada que los americanos abran cabreados.....el sartenazo puede ser cojonudo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> No, ud. solo es un visillera-flauter :XX: :XX:



Horreur me han pillado !!! el cabronazo del Mulder se acaba de dar cuenta de que mi multinick es animosa :8::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)




----------



## aksarben (6 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Ya me veo con un monton de acciones del SAN a 4 lereles y tocandole los webs al botas en la junta de accionistas :XX:::



Entre la kedada de accionistas y la perspectiva de semejante espectáculo, me van a terminar obligando a comprar acciones del Anticris... digooo del Botas ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> yo cargaré un POCO más abajo pero tranquilo, en la junta votaré a favor de poner el logo de su Inmo en el coche del cuello-toro ::



jajjaajjajaajaja 

joder pagaria una fortuna por ver al votas subido en un coche asi, el conduciendo y yo en el asiento de atras ::


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2011)

Por si el dato sirve a alguien, en los 5,60 de SAN había una "pequeña muralla" de 700K de acciones a la venta.

Dos veces la tocaron y se "limaron" unas 230K de las mismas antes de recular.

Como obviamente esa es la línea *"OTIA PEDRIN"* que *defiende al mismisimo IBEX* (y debe haber otras similares en BBVA, Repsol y TEF) si esa caia por abajo no había NI PLUMAS para sostener nada.

Ignoro si alguien la "recarga" pero, si esto regresa para abajo, donde antes los defendían 700K de acciones, ahora apenas quedan *370K* y esa, es una línea bastante delgada.

Mami... tengo miedo... dónde está el tio *ghkghk* ?


----------



## burbufilia (6 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> maricon el ultimoooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> perdonen mi insistencia.. ¿ algun largo en la sala? ::
> 
> ...



Cargando ABE cuando esté en mínimos de crisis-agostera el índice.

Si rompe minisoportes, cargo otro conservador con el índice en el rango 7000-7200. Estaba pensando en ENG

En torno a menos de 6500, preparando artillería pesada para betas cercanas o superiores a 1. Pensando en IBE o REP.

Rango 5500-6000, TEF

Mapfre, penúltima bala

La última bala, Arcelor, pero esa ya sería en tendencia, no contra tendencia. 

Los dividendos, en valores simpáticos del continuo. ZOT siempre me ha gustado

Obv, todo a largo plazo. Meterme largo para tradear, ni borracho.


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 6700 o 6260 como zona de giro , 7250 probable rebote intradia ienso:



Salvo que en los próximos días cambie de opinión, en el entorno de 7200 - 7300 le voy a meter una carga de profundidad para el medio plazo (en esos rangos tendremos a SAN por debajo de los 4,5€ y TEF por los 11,5€.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Por si el dato sirve a alguien, en los 5,60 de SAN había una "pequeña muralla" de 700K de acciones a la venta.
> 
> Dos veces la tocaron y se "limaron" unas 230K de las mismas antes de recular.
> 
> ...



Ya tiene usted a los barbaros a las puertas de Roma otra vez ::

el - 5 % de ayer una propinilla si esto rompe


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2011)

Pues yo veo un SOLIDO BANCO con una cotización que sube cual flecha lanzada al vacio -al menos en estos momentos-


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Salvo que en los próximos días cambie de opinión, en el entorno de 7200 - 7300 le voy a meter una carga de profundidad para el medio plazo (en esos rangos tendremos a SAN por debajo de los 4,5€ y TEF por los 11,5€.



puedo cambiar de opinion si me hacen cambiar de opinion no cayendo a plomo las proximas sesiones , ahora mismo todo va como tiene que ir no se salen lo mas minimo del guion de segundo tramo de rally bajista :baba:


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> puedo cambiar de opinion si me hacen cambiar de opinion no cayendo a plomo las proximas sesiones , ahora mismo todo va como tiene que ir no se salen lo mas minimo del guion de segundo tramo de rally bajista :baba:



La noticia de las 16:00 es importante para ver las intenciones reales de los especuladorehs.


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2011)

Aviso que el gráfico de SAN de 2 min acaba de dibujar el murciélago invertido que nos mostrara alguna vez el compañero Clara !!

Si mal no recuerdo esta figura auguraba movimientos importantes y, como en este caso está invertido hablamos de movimientos al ALZA.

Gracias Virgen *SAN*ta !!


----------



## DeCafeina (6 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> jajjaajjajaajaja
> 
> joder pagaria una fortuna por ver al votas subido en un coche asi, el conduciendo y yo en el asiento de atras ::



Mescojono 

Calle Boteros. ¡Qué apropiado!.


----------



## CARLO PONZI (6 Sep 2011)

visto lo visto, ha llegado el momento de ponerse largo en nuestra cajita prefe, la CAM


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Sep 2011)

http://graficos.invertia.com/******...c=0&env=0&bol=0&bas=0&pal=0&idi=0&h=255&w=585

http://graficos.invertia.com/******...c=0&env=0&bol=0&bas=0&pal=0&idi=0&h=255&w=585

sin comentarios 

calopez no deja usar la plabra s-c-r-i-p-t, ni en plural ::


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Horreur me han pillado !!! el cabronazo del Mulder se acaba de dar cuenta de que mi multinick es animosa :8::XX:



El perroflauter toca la flauta y le pide dinero a cualquiera, ud. toca la flauta y le pide dinero a una visillera 




zuloman dijo:


> jajjaajjajaajaja
> 
> joder pagaria una fortuna por ver al votas subido en un coche asi, el conduciendo y yo en el asiento de atras ::



Pues a mi me gustaría que el botas fuera mi chofer en este artilugio:







Me sentiría doblemente importante


----------



## DeCafeina (6 Sep 2011)

Ligera remontada 5 minutos antes del dato de ISM de las 16:00. Hagan juego, señores, hagan juego... :fiufiu:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Sep 2011)

CARLO PONZI dijo:


> visto lo visto, ha llegado el momento de ponerse largo en nuestra cajita prefe, la CAM



diria que te has olvidado el

MODE IRONIC ON

porque antes meto la pasta en pagares de flanes Dhul, que en la CAM 

MODE IRONIC OFF


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2011)

Es estos momentos, fuera de mercado es lo mejor que se puede hacer.


----------



## Pepe Broz (6 Sep 2011)

A punto?
El IBEX casi en los 8000 y el DOW en los 11000


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Pues yo veo un SOLIDO BANCO con una cotización que sube cual flecha lanzada al vacio -al menos en estos momentos-





Nico dijo:


> Aviso que el gráfico de SAN de 2 min acaba de dibujar el murciélago invertido que nos mostrara alguna vez el compañero Clara !!
> 
> Si mal no recuerdo esta figura auguraba movimientos importantes y, como en este caso está invertido hablamos de movimientos al ALZA.
> 
> Gracias Virgen *SAN*ta !!



Vuelva a mirar pasados unos minutos ...a las 16 horas mas o menos 

Conste que como estoy fuera le deseo que acierte usted y yo falle......pero por si acaso vaya preparando su rollito multicultural para la visita que le pueden hacer en breve ::


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2011)

Venga gacelas, entrad al horno que todavía queda sitio


----------



## Pepe Broz (6 Sep 2011)

ISM de servicios 
Se esperaba bajada de 52,7 a 51, y queda en 53,3



Y ahora parriba o pabajo?


----------



## burbufilia (6 Sep 2011)

Pues nada, parece que ya toca descanso. Mañana otro día guaneador será (o no)


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Sep 2011)

ISM no manufacturero 53.3 mejor de lo esperado parriba


20 minutos después............
estaba descontado::


----------



## Seren (6 Sep 2011)

Rebote en las puertas del infierno en el soporte de San a 5,60 e ibex a 7800, nos vamos a los ochomiles


----------



## Yo2k1 (6 Sep 2011)

Si al final acertare hoy y acabamos en verde.Eso del sentimiento contrario, funcionara


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

:xx: :xx: :xx:


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Pues nada, parece que ya toca descanso. Mañana otro día guaneador será (o no)



poco a poco, que que ir marcando tendencia. No se puede hacer todo el mismo día.

Se necesita más carne en el asador.


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2011)

=^_^=







En el NYSE ya se han puesto a hacer mariconadas. Y eso que la cosa ha mejorado bastante y la apertura no iba a ser tan loca como fue el after...

juer... me se stá olbidando descrivir...


----------



## DeCafeina (6 Sep 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Pues nada, parece que ya toca descanso. Mañana otro día guaneador será (o no)



Eso parece. Aquí ya no hay mucho que ver. Circulen y por favor no me hagan corrillo.


----------



## CARLO PONZI (6 Sep 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> diria que te has olvidado el
> 
> MODE IRONIC ON
> 
> ...



creía que era tan evidente que no hacía falta


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> ISM de servicios
> Se esperaba bajada de 52,7 a 51, y queda en 53,3
> 
> 
> ...





Seren dijo:


> Rebote en las puertas del infierno en el soporte de San a 5,60 e ibex a 7800, nos vamos a los ochomiles



lean atentamente el mensajito que les ha dejado el negrata si se van a poner largos


----------



## Yo2k1 (6 Sep 2011)

Y seran capaces de cerrar en verde con el DJ cayendo un 2.5%? Yo sigo uniendome a los de sentimiento contrario y no veo esos 7200, ni los seis mil y pico.
En breve la UE dira que si al segundo rescate griego, el parlamento aleman dira que el rescate es acorde a su constitucion, y todo para arriba.


----------



## Dula (6 Sep 2011)

Pues parece que no se decanta por subir mucho.


----------



## sirpask (6 Sep 2011)

SIsi.. mañana mas... pero esta ultima candela roja es mucho larga !!!


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2011)

El nene vuelve a estar corto en el SP en 52... =^_^=


----------



## morgan (6 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Salvo que en los próximos días cambie de opinión, en el entorno de 7200 - 7300 le voy a meter una carga de profundidad para el medio plazo (en esos rangos tendremos a SAN por debajo de los 4,5€ y TEF por los 11,5€.



Yo también veo una posible parada y fonda en los 7200-7300. Me acuerdo de un gráfico de claca de hace unas semanas que parecía bastante claro. Quizá el único pero es que parece bastante evidente.

Lo de hoy del ibex es de locos, no hay por donde cogerlo. Menos mal que he sido cauto y he pasado de entrar porque no me fiaba un pelo.


----------



## INTRUDER (6 Sep 2011)

La manipulacion es total, 

Nadie se cree el ISM publicado. !!!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

veo que el TT sigue siendo una joya....... aunque hace meses que no le enciendo el motor aun tiene bateria 

Nico, supongo que no me habras hecho caso...ojala que si :fiufiu:

y los demas disfruten del espectaculo de aqui al cierre


----------



## aitor33 (6 Sep 2011)

Urgenteeee!!! Un desfibriladorrrrrrr que se nos vaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Yo también veo una posible parada y fonda en los 7200-7300. Me acuerdo de un gráfico de claca de hace unas semanas que parecía bastante claro. Quizá el único pero es que parece bastante evidente.
> 
> Lo de hoy del ibex es de locos, no hay por donde cogerlo. Menos mal que he sido cauto y he pasado de entrar porque no me fiaba un pelo.



Es que a esos niveles hasta yo empiezo a meterle algo al índice. Paciencia shurmanos.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

INTRUDER dijo:


> La manipulacion es total,
> 
> Nadie se cree el ISM publicado. !!!!




da un poco igual el ism , tenemos fundamentales negativos mucho mas gordos , ademas las bolsas estan sobrecompradas y con indicadores girados a la baja :baba:


----------



## Disolucion (6 Sep 2011)

El dato llego; fuese y no hubo nada.

Bueno si, mas guano.

5300.


----------



## Dula (6 Sep 2011)

:8:¿Alguien puede decir lo que está ocurriendo?


----------



## DeCafeina (6 Sep 2011)

Osti tú. :vomito:

Menudo arreón.


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

Pero que es esto? Que fiesta más concurrida...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

esto es el segundo tramo del rally bajista asi que a pensar solo en rojo 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Madre quien ha llegado...


----------



## sirpask (6 Sep 2011)

Nose pero en Iberdrola estan vendiendo a saco paco...

joer a sido escribir esto y dos candelotas verdes ienso:

Ibe: 
Títulos	4,625	|	4,629	Títulos
demanda Oferta 
16.987	6.820


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Pero que es esto? Que fiesta más concurrida...



coño Fran usted por aqui.

le dejo al rebaño en sus manos que yo ta me he reido bastante 

ademas ya sabe que el TT no sirve para nada ::

EDITO: Mira que son voraces estos leoncios...ahora se iran hacia el 930- 950 y dejaran la escabechina para los ultimos minutos :no:

animense chicos que esto vaparriba, mantengan sus largos sin miedo........y acumulen vaselina que el negrata se ha tomado 9 viagras para atenderles a todos


----------



## The Replicant (6 Sep 2011)

Dula dijo:


> :8:¿Alguien puede decir lo que está ocurriendo?




_Indicador de empleo baja de 52,5 a 51,6. _ :abajo:


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2011)




----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)




----------



## DeCafeina (6 Sep 2011)

Mola Cárpatos. Mira que le tengo aprecio y le leo desde hace la hueva, pero empieza diciendo que el ISM es mejor de lo esperado y un buen dato para las bolsas y a los diez minutos, viendo la que está empezando a caer, se descuelga con que "Esa bajada en el indicador de empleo no va a gustar nada"... 

Todo un artista prediciendo el pasado.


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Madre quien ha llegado...



...mientras no aparezca Rafaxl... :: a ver si nos da tiempo a probar en abierto los 1137... tres toques tambien... ea...


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> coño Fran usted por aqui.
> 
> le dejo al rebaño en sus manos que yo ta me he reido bastante
> 
> ademas ya sabe que el TT no sirve para nada ::



Nada yo los controlo, marche tranquilo que yo los mantengo en el redil...::

Sabe Vd. que desde que no esta el maestro pollastre se desmadran en cuanto ven un -5%, son como niños chicos.:ouch:


----------



## morgan (6 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Pero que es esto? Que fiesta más concurrida...



Adelante, adelante. Pille sitio.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (6 Sep 2011)

Mientras el tema griego siga de fondo.

Y los helicópteros no salgan....

¿Cuándo toca que hable Bernie?

Supongo que este fin de semana tocará reunión de urgencia de algún organismo....


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2011)

¿cuando vienen de las vacaciones los tiburones, fran?


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2011)

Tras ponerse en minutos compradores y vendedores a la vez los leoncios del S&P se han decantado por comprar, cuidado con las bajaditas que no es oro todo lo que reluce...

edito: eso no quiere decir que al minuto siguiente les de por ponerse vendedores, pero veo mucha agitación, sospechoso, me da mala espina.


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2011)

Mulder, mi lectura es que están conteniendo el pánico vendedor... esto se viene abajo. A los que estén largos pensando en el rebote o se salen o los cuecen a fuego lento, que es lo que buscan... las velas 5 minutos tiene una pinta feísima...


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Sep 2011)

Yo sigo larga en SAN compradas a 6,97. Pero no voy a malvender 

El amigo morenito de zuloman no es que aporree mi puerta, es que vive en casa ya como uno más de la familia...


----------



## INTRUDER (6 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> _Indicador de empleo baja de 52,5 a 51,6. _ :abajo:



Falta el consabido ..... *!!!! inesperadamente ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡*

:XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Tras ponerse en minutos compradores y vendedores a la vez los leoncios del S&P se han decantado por comprar, cuidado con las bajaditas que no es oro todo lo que reluce...
> 
> edito: eso no quiere decir que al minuto siguiente les de por ponerse vendedores, pero veo mucha agitación, sospechoso, me da mala espina.



Usted también vive el rarísimo virus de Cárpatos de comentar la rabiosa actualidad al minuto


----------



## sirpask (6 Sep 2011)

jojo se van a atrever a perforar hoy los 7800... quien lo hubiera dicho a las 10 de la mañana... en fin. Los leones estan despertando.


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Mulder, mi lectura es que están conteniendo el pánico vendedor... esto se viene abajo. A los que estén largos pensando en el rebote o se salen o los cuecen a fuego lento, que es lo que buscan... las velas 5 minutos tiene una pinta feísima...



Cierto, ya han vuelto a ponerse vendedores, habrá que ver como se quedan cuando se calmen las cosas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo sigo larga en SAN compradas a 6,97. Pero no voy a malvender
> 
> El amigo morenito de zuloman no es que aporree mi puerta, es que vive en casa ya como uno más de la familia...



¿ no ha pensado en la posibilidad de cambiarme a mi por el morenito ? seguramente no estoy tan dotado como el pero seguro que le salgo mucho mas baratito.....y con un poco de suerte hasta gana usted dinero con mi TT :rolleye:


----------



## tarrito (6 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Usted también vive el rarísimo virus de Cárpatos de comentar la rabiosa actualidad al minuto



pero no se aclaró (hace algún tiempo) que son la misma persona!!? 8:

::


----------



## burbufilia (6 Sep 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo sigo larga en SAN compradas a 6,97. Pero no voy a malvender
> 
> El amigo morenito de zuloman no es que aporree mi puerta, es que vive en casa ya como uno más de la familia...



Estaría bien que el responsable nos hiciera carnets o certificados de inversores a largo plazo 

Llevarás pancarta en la próxima junta? Megáfono? Perro y flauta? Yo no sé qué ponerme


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2011)

Bien, señores, llegamos al "punto". Cerrados los cortos en 1141. No voy a apurar más. O hacen algo aquí o ya pueden ir a por los paragüas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Que locura hoy, joder vaya dia, mola mazo.


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Yo también veo una posible parada y fonda en los 7200-7300. Me acuerdo de un gráfico de claca de hace unas semanas que parecía bastante claro. Quizá el único pero es que parece bastante evidente.
> 
> Lo de hoy del *ibex es de locos*, no hay por donde cogerlo. Menos mal que he sido cauto y he pasado de entrar porque no me fiaba un pelo.



No es de locos, es bajista.

Paciencia a a disfrutar los toros desde la barrera.


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

Fuerte movimiento, 120 puntos, parece muy probable en nada...ojo señores. Se está engrasando la máquina


----------



## The Replicant (6 Sep 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Mola Cárpatos. Mira que le tengo aprecio y le leo desde hace la hueva, pero empieza diciendo que el ISM es mejor de lo esperado y un buen dato para las bolsas y a los diez minutos, viendo la que está empezando a caer, se descuelga con que "Esa bajada en el indicador de empleo no va a gustar nada"...
> 
> Todo un artista prediciendo el pasado.



tiene el síndrome del economista:

te explicará mañana porqué lo que predijo ayer no sucedió hoy ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Tras ponerse en minutos compradores y vendedores a la vez los leoncios del S&P se han decantado por comprar, cuidado con las bajaditas que no es oro todo lo que reluce...
> 
> edito: eso no quiere decir que al minuto siguiente les de por ponerse vendedores, pero veo mucha agitación, sospechoso, me da mala espina.





Pepitoria dijo:


> Usted también vive el rarísimo virus de Cárpatos de comentar la rabiosa actualidad al minuto





Mulder dijo:


> Cierto, ya han vuelto a ponerse vendedores, habrá que ver como se quedan cuando se calmen las cosas.



Veo que el doctor Mulder mantiene intacta su excelente habilidad de servir como elemento imprescindible de sentimiento contrario en mis predicciones de TT ::

Doctor....¿no pensaria usted que se iba a ir de rositas despues de llamarme perroflautavisillero ? :::XX::XX:


----------



## sirpask (6 Sep 2011)

Porra rapida... ¿acabara el ibex por encima de los 8000 o por debajo?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Porra rapida... ¿acabara el ibex por encima de los 8000 o por debajo?



Hombre si va a hacer una porra no lo ponga a huevo o los que acertemos nos repartimos lo que pusimos ¿ que tal por encima o por debajo de los 7800 ?

fijese usted que casi me decanto que por debajo ienso: .. pero la sospechosa aparicion de Fran200 en el hilo me hace dudar de las intenciones reales de los leoncios .....o es que solo se pasaba por aqui a saludar :


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Bien, señores, llegamos al "punto". Cerrados los cortos en 1141. No voy a apurar más. O hacen algo aquí o ya pueden ir a por los paragüas.



aguante los cortos con dos cojones que el sp500 se va a los 1020 :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Veo que el doctor Mulder mantiene intacta su excelente habilidad de servir como elemento imprescindible de sentimiento contrario en mis predicciones de TT ::
> 
> Doctor....¿no pensaria usted que se iba a ir de rositas despues de llamarme perroflautavisillero ? :::XX::XX:



Ahora intento ser más ambigüo, pero parece que necesito más práctica


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Hombre si va a hacer una porra no lo ponga a huevo o los que acertemos nos repartimos lo que pusimos ¿ que tal por encima o por debajo de los 7800 ?
> 
> fijese usted que casi me decanto que por debajo ienso: .. pero la sospechosa aparicion de Fran200 en el hilo me hace dudar de las intenciones reales de los leoncios .....o es que solo se pasaba por aqui a saludar :



Usted espere, verá que risa....


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aguante los cortos con dos cojones que el sp500 se va a los 1020 :Baile:



Gracias, cuando rompa, los abro. No se preocupe. De momento trinco la pasta y ahorro coste de oportunidad.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Este Fran siempre tan...


----------



## Yo2k1 (6 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Usted espere, verá que risa....



Que risa hacia donde? hacia ver ese 6000 de muertoviviente o hacia el sentimiento contrario de los 15000
Sigo pensando que ahora que todos dicen que baja, subira. Esa sera la risa?


----------



## Minakami Mai (6 Sep 2011)

Que siga así la fiesta, que a este paso vamos de un hilo trimestral a dos hilos por mes ::


----------



## sirpask (6 Sep 2011)

IBE	4,600 €	-2,34%	-0,110 y candela roja en proceso...

Es la hora H, del dia D... para entrar a largo...


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2011)

Mare mía... están llamando a la puerta... ¿algún voluntario para abrir?


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Que risa hacia donde? hacia ver ese 6000 de muertoviviente o hacia el sentimiento contrario de los 15000
> Sigo pensando que ahora que todos dicen que baja, subira. Esa sera la risa?



Disculpe, ya hablo dando por sentadas las cosas. Yo siempre miro arriba, tengo un objetivo de cierre perdido allá en lo alto.:cook::cook:

Que se cumpla es otra cosa. lo de los 6700, si le digo la verdad me da igual, siempre que pille tramos jugosos al alza.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora intento ser más ambigüo, pero parece que necesito más práctica



vease usted unos videos de Zapatero hablando de economia y conseguira en pocas horas afirmar que si, que no y todo lo contrario 

Fran......esos 120 puntos........ esta usted pensando parriba o pabajo.....mas que nada por eso de perder los 7800 y el abismo consiguiente


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> _Indicador de empleo baja de 52,5 a 51,6. _ :abajo:



sabeis donde se puede ver aparte de Cárpatos?


----------



## morgan (6 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No es de locos, es bajista.
> 
> Paciencia a a disfrutar los toros desde la barrera.



Es bajista mirando la tendencia general y mas allá de la sesión de hoy, eso sin duda. Lo que es de locos es la sesión y los bandazos que dá, que no hay manera de decidir que tipo de operación tomar para un intradía. Igual te pones corto, te mete un arreón de 50 o 60 puntos parriba en un pispas (y hasta 150 he visto), y adios stop, y viceversa. Bajista fué ayer también, pero la sesión era sin sobresaltos y estaba bastante claro la dirección a tomar en las operaciones.

Pa esto mejor esperar a días más calmados. A ver los toros desde la barrera y a ver si salta algún espontáneo al ruedo :fiufiu:. Yo soy muy cobarde .


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2011)

Me siento como en las reuniones de la mili donde aparecen todos.

Bueh... ya avisé que faltan *soros y pollastre* (que desactivaron sus fondos al mismo tiempo), pero el resto *están TODOS.
*


----------



## DeCafeina (6 Sep 2011)

Minakami Mai dijo:


> Que siga así la fiesta, que a este paso vamos de un hilo trimestral a dos hilos por mes ::



Esto es como con el Tour o con el tenis. Si no hay un Induráin o un Nadal sólo lo ven cuatro gatos. Y es que el guano crea afición )


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Es bajista mirando la tendencia general y mas allá de la sesión de hoy, eso sin duda. Lo que es de locos es la sesión y los bandazos que dá, que no hay manera de decidir que tipo de operación tomar para un intradía. Igual te pones corto, te mete un arreón de 50 o 60 puntos parriba en un pispas (y hasta 150 he visto), y adios stop, y viceversa. Bajista fué ayer también, pero la sesión era sin sobresaltos y estaba bastante claro la dirección a tomar en las operaciones.
> 
> Pa esto mejor esperar a días más calmados. A ver los toros desde la barrera y a ver si salta algún espontáneo al ruedo :fiufiu:. Yo soy muy cobarde .



es que esto ahora mismo esta en rally , en un rally lo mejor es no intradiar solo subirse a la tendencia que en este caso es bajista ienso:


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2011)

Oia... hasta vino el negrata !!


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

Seguimos divagando por el lateral desde principios de agosto; 1000 puntos en los que se está moviendo mucho capital. El momento de la ruptura de este debería ser violento. De momento sigamos disfrutando de estas euforias alcistas y guaneras.


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

Que petardazo....que raro::::

Veamos si no hay recogida, está la cosa calentita, calentita


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (6 Sep 2011)

Me ha dado por mirar el Ibex en tiempo real y está rebotando de la hostia. En apenas dos minutos el Ibex ha subido 180 puntos :8:


----------



## Minakami Mai (6 Sep 2011)

Las gráficas de estos días son para colgarlas en un museo de arte junto con pinturas abstractas.







Pollock quedará a la altura del betún.


----------



## aitor33 (6 Sep 2011)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Me ha dado por mirar el Ibex en tiempo real y está rebotando de la hostia. En apenas dos minutos el Ibex ha subido 180 puntos :8:



Ha rebotado la leche sí, pero de 180 puntos nada unos 90 no llega por un pelín pero eso 90 no 180


----------



## sirpask (6 Sep 2011)

Petardazo para arriba petardazo para abajo XDD, alguien se está forrando hoy XD


----------



## pyn (6 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Fuerte movimiento, 120 puntos, parece muy probable en nada...ojo señores. Se está engrasando la máquina



Cada día me sorprende más usted, no sé cómo lo ha sabido pero... :Aplauso:


----------



## morgan (6 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Petardazo para arriba petardazo para abajo XDD, alguien se está forrando hoy XD



Y se lo estará ganando a pulso porque hay que tenerlos como el caballo de espartero para meterse ahí.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> coño Fran usted por aqui.
> 
> le dejo al rebaño en sus manos que yo ta me he reido bastante
> 
> ...





Fran200 dijo:


> Usted espere, verá que risa....



No hombre si esto ya estaba previsto  , segun usted habria un movimiento de 120 pipos....y casi hoyga..... el contado lo he visto en 955 ...los futuros no los puedo ver..........de momento he cometido el error brutal de 5 pipos !!! imperdonable !!! :8: ( me encantaba pollastre cuando hacia esto con los "fallos" de su niña :rolleye: )

Y ahora veamos si el ibex obedece al TT cual manso corderito ::

o piensa usted esperar a esos 120 puntos exactos, osease los 8970 sino me equivoco .......si no cerro apriete los dientes y el ojete...como minimo va usted a sudar lo suyo


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

Vuelta al punto de partida, pero ahora hay alguien con mas dinero en su cuenta.

Nuevo ciclo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Que jornadon, hoy las gacelas-tradiarias han perdido hasta la camisa.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2011)

Pero ¿alguien pone stops?

Si los stops y los ETFs son de pobres...


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Cada día me sorprende más usted, no sé cómo lo ha sabido pero... :Aplauso:



Son métodos, por ejemplo el capitán es según el huevo que le pique, a mi me aparece un punto en pantalla.


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2011)

Realmente hay ciertas demostraciones que lo dejan a uno bien sorprendido. El latigazo de los 120 puntos (eso si, el jueputa deja la duda sobre la dirección ) estuvo en esa categoría.

Voy a apabullaros por mi lado... en 24 minutos exactos vereis que las cotizaciones dejan de moverse.

Avisados...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Vuelta al punto de partida, pero ahora hay alguien con mas dinero en su cuenta.
> 
> Nuevo ciclo.



no me diga que cerro en mis 950 :8: no me lo puedodecreer los leoncios comiendo mansamente de la mano de la gacela escurridizadel capitan zuloman


!! mi oda, quiero mi oda a coro inmediatamente !!! 

¿cierra el chiringuito por hoy ? o se la va a jugar de nuevo si no rompe el 800 ienso:


----------



## sirpask (6 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que jornadon, hoy las gacelas-tradiarias han perdido hasta la camisa.



EN 4 tardes no se aprende a ganar dinero con una jornada como hoy :cook: 

Interesantes ultimas 3 horas...


----------



## rosonero (6 Sep 2011)

Bueno, me pido otro rebotín para mi largo robastero


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Realmente hay ciertas demostraciones que lo dejan a uno bien sorprendido. El latigazo de los 120 puntos (eso si, el jueputa deja la duda sobre la dirección ) estuvo en esa categoría.
> 
> Voy a apabullaros por mi lado... en 24 minutos exactos vereis que las cotizaciones dejan de moverse.
> 
> Avisados...



Sr. Nico...yo siempre, como he dicho en un post anterior miro arriba, no lo dude.:no:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Son métodos, por ejemplo el capitán es según el huevo que le pique, a mi me aparece un punto en pantalla.



jajajajajajjaa :XX:

ese punto rojo que le sale no tendra una forma de huevo ¿verdad?  mas que nada es por saber si utilizamos el mismo sistema 

joder no se como me he salido de bolsa con lo que me rio en este hilo :


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


>



:cook::cook::cook::cook:


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2011)

Si si, lo habías dicho pero, varios post más abajo !!


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2011)

Dónde venden esas pantallas que muestran los puntitos tan oportunos ?

Me siento jugando al mus con cartas transparentes.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Toquela de nuevo señor Fran...


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> jajajajajajjaa :XX:
> 
> ese punto rojo que le sale no tendra una forma de huevo ¿verdad?  mas que nada es por saber si utilizamos el mismo sistema
> 
> joder no se como me he salido de bolsa con lo que me rio en este hilo :


----------



## sirpask (6 Sep 2011)

cachis no llega al 925...


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Si si, lo habías dicho pero, varios post más abajo !!



Pero antes del latigazo, no me lo he montado de Cárpatos


----------



## rosonero (6 Sep 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Bueno, me pido otro rebotín para mi largo robastero



Me olvidé especificar que lo quería en el Ibex que ya no es capaz de seguir a los usanos 

Vamos Rafa !!!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Dónde venden esas pantallas que muestran los puntitos tan oportunos ?
> 
> Me siento jugando al mus con cartas transparentes.



supongo que del sr Fran se lo ponen en su curro......el mio es de nacimiento y se desarrolla con el paso de los años 

bueno, ¿me hizo caso cuando le avise de la que le iba a caer a las 16 horas ? ¿ tampoco cuando dije que irian al 950 antes de volver a caer ? 

Pues que pase buena noche con el negrata y sea cariñoso que sino se enfada y es peor ::


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2011)

En el SP ya estamos en 1150. Si llega a 1152. Repito la jugada de nuevo... pero esta vez iré ligero, que no fío.


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

Esta jornada quedaría sosa sin un final acorde a lo que ha pasado....FIGHT. A ver si hay suerte y acompañan.


----------



## sirpask (6 Sep 2011)

bien ese 25 a costao, pero se ha pasado ahora a por el 40 =)


----------



## pipoapipo (6 Sep 2011)

alguien se queda largo para mañana?


----------



## Yo2k1 (6 Sep 2011)

En teoria, segun los analisis tecnicos que por aqui se han puesto ultimamente, los soportes con estos cierres estarian perdidos, no?, o sea, que la cosa seguiria para abajo hasta los 7200 o asi, con como decia Claca, alguna mala noticia como excusa para hundirlo?

Cierra por encima de 8000?


----------



## rosonero (6 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> alguien se queda largo para mañana?



A veces apuro tanto la robasta que siempre hay esa posibilidad 

Pd. Venga, vamos !!! 7950 y no pido más.


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> En teoria, segun los analisis tecnicos que por aqui se han puesto ultimamente, los soportes con estos cierres estarian perdidos, no?, o sea, que la cosa seguiria para abajo hasta los 7200 o asi, con como decia Claca, alguna mala noticia como excusa para hundirlo?
> 
> Cierra por encima de 8000?



Pero no habíamos dicho que ya está *desc*......

::

edito: este es un mensaje críptico y abstracto solo comprensible para gente que ya tiene el culo pelado en este hilo.... :fiufiu:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> En teoria, segun los analisis tecnicos que por aqui se han puesto ultimamente, los soportes con estos cierres estarian perdidos, no?, o sea, que la cosa seguiria para abajo hasta los 7200 o asi, con como decia Claca, alguna mala noticia como excusa para hundirlo?
> 
> Cierra por encima de 8000?[/QUOTE]
> 
> no es bueno tomar mas de una copita en las comidas


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2011)

Bueno pues es que ya estamos en 1152... pero... ¿ven ustedes fuerza/futuro en esa subida? es que no lo tengo nada claro. Creo que voy a esperar un poquito, que voy muy bien y no quiero hacer el ganso...


----------



## sirpask (6 Sep 2011)

Game over.. ¿pues los ultimos 15 minutos parece que son gacelitas metiendo a largo?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Yo probaria ese cortito en 52


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2011)

Muerto Viviente lee a chema Fandiño o chema lee a muerto viviente ?, o quizás... fandiño ES muerto viviente ?

Las profecías del Ibex (II): Volando a los 5.500 puntos - CincoDías.com


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> A veces apuro tanto la robasta que siempre hay esa posibilidad
> 
> Pd. Venga, vamos !!! 7950 y no pido más.



No nos deje así....que ha pasado al final.


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2011)

Habrán notado que las cotizaciones pararon EXACTAMENTE a la hora que les indiqué. No es nada... sistemas neurales y programación basada en algoritmos difusos. Con tiempo les explicaré.


----------



## terraenxebre (6 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Game over.. ¿pues los ultimos 15 minutos parece que son gacelitas metiendo a largo?



Los mínimos de hoy serán los máximos del mañana


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Los mínimos de hoy serán los máximos del mañana



Pero hombre de Dios, sabe usted la cantidad de culos que ha encogido con su lapidaría frase. Ponga al menos una carilla tal que así :: o una bandera de Japón para alegrar la mandrilada que augura.


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2011)

No ha sido en 52, ha sido en 50. Pero ahí está... le he puesto un compañero, que si no se me aburre.


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

El Sp tiene mussssho peligro ahora mismo. Sigo viendo entradas mas o menos encubiertas....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Asi que trabaja para expansion Sr.Muertoviviente, eh. 

En definitiva, para aquellos que ayer no pudieron comprar, seguimos con las rebajas y les damos otra oportunidad

BBVA y SAN hoy valen menos que ayer y.............


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero no habíamos dicho que ya está *desc*......
> 
> ::
> 
> edito: este es un mensaje críptico y abstracto solo comprensible para gente que ya tiene el culo pelado en este hilo.... :fiufiu:



Déjese de rollos y díganos que han hecho los malos.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Bueno pues es que ya estamos en 1152... pero... *¿ven ustedes fuerza/futuro en esa subida? es que no lo tengo nada claro.* Creo que voy a esperar un poquito, que voy muy bien y no quiero hacer el ganso...



Hay alguno que sí... ...fijate que le tengo mucho respeto


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> El Sp tiene mussssho peligro ahora mismo. Sigo viendo entradas mas o menos encubiertas....



Gracias, yo creo que van a buscar al menos los 1145 para cargar un poco más... y hacer buena caja. Pero no pierdo ojo...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Muerto Viviente lee a chema Fandiño o chema lee a muerto viviente ?, o quizás... fandiño ES muerto viviente ?
> 
> Las profecías del Ibex (II): Volando a los 5.500 puntos - CincoDías.com



no me confunda :no: el tio tiene mal dibujado el triangulo simetrico de medio plazo pero sin duda el triangulo simetrico a sido la clave 

de momento no esta apareciendo el volumen , asi que estare alerta ienso:


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario ligeramente negativo.

Lo que voy a comentar le va a cambiar las ideas a más de uno pero eso es lo que veo en mi análisis.

Hoy han empezado el día comprando el gran paquetón del día con 1198 contratos, hacia las 9:20 poco después han vendido solo 121 contratos a los cinco minutos así que la cosa parece que iba en serio y han seguido subiéndolo hasta las 10.

A partir de ahí han empezado a vender un poco, pero poca cosa con volumen bajo, a las 11:35 han vuelto a comprar otro paquete de 208 contratos y han seguido vendiendo en poca cantidad hasta casi el final del día. No se ha visto que el saldo variara mucho durante la tarde, el volumen ha sido lineal aunque en el precio se hayan visto muchas piruetas.

A las 17:20 han vendido 111 contratos.

En subasta han vendido, poca cosa también, pero es que hasta la subasta el saldo diario era positivo.

En resumen, lo mismo que llevamos diciendo varios días, mercado gacelero pero cuando entra un leoncio solo lo hace comprando y rara vez vendiendo, hoy se ha visto bastante claro aunque al final del día hayan hecho alguna venta de importancia.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no me confunda :no: el tio tiene mal dibujado el triangulo simetrico de medio plazo pero sin duda el triangulo simetrico( H )a sido la clave
> 
> de momento no esta apareciendo el volumen , asi que estare alerta ienso:



O es usted muy bueno disimulando o no me cabe ninguna duda de que no escribe usted en el expansion ::

yo le creo 

Hacia tiempo que no me pasaba horas pegado a la pantalla de infobolsa y del hilo y hoygan, la verdad es que he "disfrutau" de lo lindo ...ahora entiendo las recaidas de alcoholicos y drogadictos !! joder que risas y que subidon !! :no:

y eso que tiraba con polvora del rey :ouch:


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Gracias, yo creo que van a buscar al menos los 1145 para cargar un poco más... y hacer buena caja. Pero no pierdo ojo...



Olvídese. A tomar vientos esos dos cortitos. Como dije, el dia ha sido excelente y no me voy a complicar aquí...


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> o es usted muy bueno disimulando o no me cabe ninguna duda de que no escribe usted en el expansion ::
> 
> Yo le creo :d
> 
> ...



:xx: :xx: :xx: :xx:


Perooo esto que essss, no me sale el muñeco carcajadas. 

Sr. Zulomán ya himbocamos al Taliban Hortografico...pero nada


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Olvídese. A tomar vientos esos dos cortitos. Como dije, el dia ha sido excelente y no me voy a complicar aquí...



Bien hecho hamijo, lo he visto y así se lo he contado. Aquí punto importante.


Lo han hecho mientras escribía....en fin.


----------



## burbufilia (6 Sep 2011)

No podía faltar el argumentario PERRPDista:

¿Volver a la bolsa? Rentabilidad por dividendo y PER, en su mejor momento. Noticias en Invertia

_¿Volver a la bolsa? Rentabilidad por dividendo y PER, en su mejor momento
_
_Las fuertes caídas de los últimos días han dejado valores con una elevada rentabilidad por dividendo: 21 compañías del Ibex están por encima del 5% y el Ibex roza el 6%, su mejor dato histórico con excepción del 2008. Además, el Ibex cotiza a un PER 7, el más bajo desde 1996. Valores como BME ofrecen recuperar la inversión en menos de diez años sólo a través del cobro de unos dividendos que parecen seguros. _

Dice que TEF es improbable que baje el dividendo. Y una p"·$% como una olla, cuando tenga que quitarse su calificación BB de encima, paga deuda en cash y se acabó el dividendo.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2011)

El euro perdiendo los 1,4


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> No podía faltar el argumentario PERRPDista:
> 
> ¿Volver a la bolsa? Rentabilidad por dividendo y PER, en su mejor momento. Noticias en Invertia
> 
> ...



Lo cierto es que el único atractivo que le queda a una empresa cuya cotización cae es el dividendo, así que yo creo que harán cualquier cosa por no quitarlo, igual que SAN y otros.

Y me sorprende que mucha gente piense lo contrario.


----------



## rosonero (6 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> No nos deje así....que ha pasado al final.



Al final mi mujer me pegó un grito para que fuera a darle la merienda al churumbel, del susto cliqué el ratón saliendo en 7945 

Me encanta que las robastas salgan bien 8:


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2011)

Si pero hay una fina linea entre una política de dividendos excelente y una nefasta. Si se pasan, el mercado puede estimar que se está dañando la capacidad desarrollo del negocio. Y estamos muy sensibles.


----------



## The Hellion (6 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> O es usted muy bueno disimulando o no me cabe ninguna duda de que no escribe usted en el expansion ::
> 
> yo le creo
> 
> ...



Para reírse en este hilo, esa es la buena. 

Yo, como ha comentado ghkghk antes, estoy a la espera de entrar para protegerme un poco de las jeremiadas de tanto prophet of disaster que puebla este foro. Que conste, ojo, que en el fondo creo que algo de razón llevan, y que la situación no está como para tener toda la pasta en el banco y suponer / rezar que no va a pasar nada. 

Sigo dispuesto a entrar en empresas alemanas, aceptando una minusvalía como pago de prima de protección, pero por ahora, siguiendo el hilo, llevo casi un mes esperando, y ahorrándome una pasta, todo se ha de decir. 

Si no fuese por ese miedo a corralitos, neopesetas y similares, seguiría pendiente del hilo, porque es ciertamente divertido (supongo que como aficionarse a la F1 en 2005-6), pero esperaría tranquilamente a que la situación se aclarase. 

Tal y como andan las cosas, me imagino que esta semana acabaré entrando y las risas pasarán a ser rechinar de dientes. 

Por cierto, si son tan amables de indicarme brokers aparte de ING, Inversis y Bankinter, que ya los he mirado, les estaré muy agradecidos. 

Ah, y como alternativa a tanto chuletón de esta mañana, un restaurante de Bilbao donde se puede comer un muy buen pescado a un precio más que razonable, es el recién inaugurado Zarate, Ldo Poza 65. Está recién venido de Lekeitio, y hace un par de semanas compartí comedor con un CEO IBEX35.


----------



## Janus (6 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario ligeramente negativo.
> 
> Lo que voy a comentar le va a cambiar las ideas a más de uno pero eso es lo que veo en mi análisis.
> 
> ...



¿cómo ves a las manos fuertes en DAX y SP?. Puedes decirnos algo?ienso:


----------



## burbufilia (6 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo cierto es que el único atractivo que le queda a una empresa cuya cotización cae es el dividendo, así que yo creo que harán cualquier cosa por no quitarlo, igual que SAN y otros.
> 
> Y me sorprende que mucha gente piense lo contrario.



No digo que lo vayan a quitar. Soy consciente de que si SAN retira el dividendo, le prenden fuego al domicilio social. Pero por poner un ejemplo de andar por casa: si a 10 x acc. está el RPD al 5%, si el valor cae a 5, tener el RPD al 4% sobre 5.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

El sp deberia bajar ahora, para que el guano continue.

Hoy el premio a la rebaja del dia se la lleva BAYER, lastima que mañana suban las acciones porque se van a jartar de vender hoy aspirinas entre tanto aleman-cabeza-buque que estara disgustado de su cartera. Yo he entrado en 36,21 no me gusta dejar pasar estas gangas :XX: :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Sacyr hasta la fecha me paga 1/4 de esto para el que me preguntaba por la carga:
Vehículos de ocasión : BMW, M1, Coupé A FABRICA / 8 SEMANAS NAVI,CUERO BI-XENON AutoScout24 Anuncio del vehículo

Si Del Rivero continua 9 meses mas haciendo de las suyas, me lo pagan entero.


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sacyr hasta la fecha me paga 1/4 de esto para el que me preguntaba por la carga:
> Vehículos de ocasión : BMW, M1, Coupé A FABRICA / 8 SEMANAS NAVI,CUERO BI-XENON AutoScout24 Anuncio del vehículo
> 
> Si Del Rivero continua 9 meses mas haciendo de las suyas, me lo pagan entero.



jajaaj, enhorabuena, sobre gustos ya se sabe, pero yo me iría hasta el 335i coupe:rolleye:

Y me juego un huevo a que ese coche que pone usted, por 50.000 se lo lleva puesto.


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2011)

Perdonen por este off topic en forocoches... o wait!, si no estamos en forocoches !! 

Decia... por lo visto tenemos dos posibles escenarios -con algunas combinaciones y variantes-:

a) chema/mv que nos invitan a visitar los 7500 para allí, o bien rebotar -quizás para cerrar el gap, quizás más arriba- o bien, perder ese soporte y continuar casi tonuelisticamente rumbo a... 6500 ?

b) Por otro lado, el "olfato" muldereano siguiendo la pista de las compras de HF y algunos sutiles indicios que tira Fran200 están en la línea de que quizás, aún cuando hubiera más bajadas esta semana en realidad todo esto es la _Mise-en-scène_ con la que Bernanke justifique el QE3 (con el nombre que quieran) y, Europa se mete en la reestructuración de la deuda PIIG (con el nombre que quieran) y esto pega una fuerte y sorpresiva subida inicial para luego continuar con alegría al menos durante algunos meses.

===

Estos son los escenarios ?
Hay algún otro ?

===

Hay que tener en cuenta que MAÑANA es un día muy especial porque sale el fallo de la Corte Suprema alemana y puede ser un "cisne negro" si declara inconstitucional las ayudas a Grecia e, incluso, alguna variante parecida aunque no sea tran extrema.

También está "picando" otro cisne negro -auque algunos puedan darlo por descontado ya- y que consiste en Grecia declarando el default, anunciando la salida del euro o cualquier variante de ese tipo.

Y, finalmente, tenemos en carrera a Italia -con una situación un poco confusa- y/o a los diferentes bancos de todos lados (desde BAC en USA, pasando por el Societe en Francia, etc.) que en cualquier momento pueden hacer "pufff" y dar un susto.

No cuento las débiles cifras de empleo/industria/servicios/venta inmobiliaria porque esas, por su mayor temporalidad, asumo que están descontadas en este escenario.

===

Hacemos una porra sobre esto, opinamos para intercambiar algunos puntos de vista o les cuento el tapizado de la camioneta Hilux que tengo en vista ?


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2011)

Perdón... olvidé un escenario.

*La dupla soros/pollastre* liquidaron todo lo que tenían, cerraron sus fondos y, sin dar indicios muy evidentes para no despertar el pánico, se retiraron a sendos bunkers debidamente avituallados y están esperando que muramos cienes y cienes de veces en un mad max apoteósico y final.

Con esto están las tres posiciones.


----------



## locoAC (6 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El sp deberia bajar ahora, para que el guano continue.
> 
> Hoy el premio a la rebaja del dia se la lleva BAYER, lastima que mañana suban las acciones porque se van a jartar de vender hoy aspirinas entre tanto aleman-cabeza-buque que estara disgustado de su cartera. Yo he entrado en 36,21 no me gusta dejar pasar estas gangas :XX: :XX:



Chinito, precisamente estaba pensando entrar en BAYER con fuerza (hablamos de unas 800-1000 acciones). ¿Cómo lo ves? Veo al DAX bastante más estable que al IBEX, ¿te parece el -7% de hoy buen momento de entrar para el medio plazo? ¿Lo ves en los 45-50 € relativamente fácil?

Gracias por su atención


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2011)

Me apunto a la Mulderiana.

Hace 3 años, en el famoso batacazo del santander a 3,86 estabamos igual, se acababa el sistema financiero, todo a la mierda...además el análisis técnico dictaba que los mínimos no eran esos, sino que faltaba por llegar "la tercera pata bajista" según muchos entendidos.

Leches en vinagre.

Opino que ocurrirá igual...a no ser que la tercera pata bajista se haya retrasado tres años)

Y permítame iluminarle, forocoches no es un foro de coches8:


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2011)

QE3 y un escenario de bonos a la baja

Esto es lo que están olfeteando los tiburones y pone palote a pepón

Bernie tirando billetitos hasta el infinito y más alla


----------



## burbufilia (6 Sep 2011)

Cuando piensas en tres cisnes negros, las variantes "cisne negro" dejan de ser tal cosa por definición y se convierten en nubarrones que algunos no quieren ni pensar, pero que están a la vuelta de la esquina.

Grecia está y estará quebrada. No se puede despertar. Es un muerto al que le han puesto los aparatos para que sobreviva unas semanas más. España aún puede aguantar un año, pero eso es otro tema. 

Así que habrá que calcular probabilidades para la solución griega:

a) Patada a seguir con rescates a trompicones que reanimarán el bicho durante cuatro días. El escenario actual, con volatilidad

b) Eurobonos para diluir la mierda, a cambio de concesiones bajo la manga a Alemania. Por ejemplo, al perder soberanía fiscal, imponer aumentos impositivos que hagan perder competitividad a los periféricos para compensar la dilución de la mierda. Alemania pierde a corto, pero mantiene la hegemonía a medio/largo. Ese sería el escenario alcista

c) Grecia manda a la mierda todo y pide la eutanasia. Abandona el euro. Habrá muchas víctimas en los mercados, pero garantizará una recuperación rápida en los valores que no tengan contagio. Y guano para los pillados en Grecia. Mucho guano. 

c.2) Hablando de todo un poco, esto es pensar en voz alta: la solución irlandesa puede pasar por un mix entre simpa islandés y pasarse a la libra esterlina?

Pues nada. Apuesto por una combinación de a) y b). La claudicación hacia los eurobonos no será rápida.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2011)

SP en 1160

¡¡Saquen ya al oso guanoso los que vayan cortos!!


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2011)

espérese, a ver qué pasa... no vaya a ser que el oso se lleve una cornada...


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2011)

no, si al final cerrará en verde...


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2011)

largo en 1161 con stops ajustados. espero que salte el que debe. Me voy a ver si me da tiempo a llegar a casa... =^_^=


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2011)

MMhh... hasta aquí todos "más o menos" por la vertiente *mulder/Fran*... si seguimos lo del sentimiento contrario esto quiere decir que vamos derecho a la pendiente de chema/MV !! 

Quiero decir de mi parte que concuerdo con esto también... no hacer nada implica que esto se va al garete y si bien NO HAN ARREGLADO NADA usando el "dinero fácil", por el momento no veo otra para conseguir un plazo adicional que permita -espero que esta vez si- resolver las cuestiones de fondo.

Esto de "pensar mucho" te vuelve loco porque ahora resulta que, casi todos, están esperando los eurobonos y QE3 -antes, después, cambiados de nombre, lo que sea- y, si alguno juega en otro equipo justamente se aprovecharía de ese consenso para pulverizarlos a todos.

Creo que mañana vendo todo !!


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2011)

Tengo presente además que *Claca* manifestó tener "algunos barruntos" sobre la *evolución del Bund* pero, la difusión de los datos sensibles la hizo por privado y con los susc*riptores de su servicios de consultoría (malvado).

De todos modos lo que explicó en el foro alcanzaba para intuir que se refería a algún detalle en el gráfico que le llevaba a pensar que la suba del Bund podía cortarse en algún momento y, como saben, la relación "Bund-Renta Variable" es inversa (uno baja, la otra sube, etc.)


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Creo que mañana vendo todo !!



Si es por sentimiento contrario, leamos el hilo de nuevo, todo lo comentado esta mañana...verá que la mayoría estaba de acuerdo entre el guano, siendo generosos con los alcistas, el guano llegaría hasta los 7700 mínimo...luego en unas horas y porque el SP suba un poco eso no cambiará...o sí?

Luego...mañana para arriba.

Sin duda8:


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2011)

Barrilete cosmico de la tarde

Jueguen sus boletos señores


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Chinito, precisamente estaba pensando entrar en BAYER con fuerza (hablamos de unas 800-1000 acciones). ¿Cómo lo ves? Veo al DAX bastante más estable que al IBEX, ¿te parece el -7% de hoy buen momento de entrar para el medio plazo? ¿Lo ves en los 45-50 € relativamente fácil?
> 
> Gracias por su atención



Yo he entrado en 36,21€ igual salgo trasquilado, no es un valor del dax que sigo a diario, pero de momento ya le gano algo. Verlo en esos niveles facil, pues no se decirle, supongo que no, pero si que la veo una buena compañia por fundamentales y con recorriedo tecnicamente, si busca usted tenerla en cartera en el l/p debe saber que esta en minimos de 5 años, y con una tendencia a corto plazo bajista, en cuanto rompa esta tendencia si entraria, hasta el dia de hoy la tenia como una compañia refugio del dax, para lo bueno y para lo malo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

El sp vuelve a situarse sobre la senda bajista, se ha intentao salirse hacia el camino del pecado, veremos que hace de aqui al final.

Dando pasos por la senda, la salida es por encima de 62


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Si cuando el señor MM nos dijo que la recuperacion llegaria y no nos dariamos cuenta, esa recuperacion llego y nos aupo hasta los 8800, y justo ahora estamos en el mismo nivel que aquel dia de agosto que el otrora compañero gacelario-leonito y ahora leoncio lider de la manada Luis aparecio por aqui, asi que si no aparece hoy de nuevo, o esta semana sigo pensando que nos encontramos ante una descontada de las bolsas de la nueva recesion que se avecina, porque no tiene nada de logica que el dax sea el peor de las bolsas serias. Si ya se que España es la locomotora de Europa, y eso no puede acabar bien :XX: :XX: y si no a comprar y ponerse largo, que corto no dejan, asi que el gobierno nos muestra el camino de los dineros, yujuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

ademas de por TECNICO yo sigo mucho los indicadores y estos claramente señalan que seguiremos cayendo 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Sep 2011)

[mode rumano on]
por favooor resumen de jornada por favoooor
acabo de llegar de la playa
muchos post 
por favooor
[mode rumano off]


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes...a ver como chapamos. Jornada de risas y dolor en USA también.

Por cierto juego al alza por libre...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sacyr hasta la fecha me paga 1/4 de esto para el que me preguntaba por la carga:
> Vehículos de ocasión : BMW, M1, Coupé A FABRICA / 8 SEMANAS NAVI,CUERO BI-XENON AutoScout24 Anuncio del vehículo
> 
> Si Del Rivero continua 9 meses mas haciendo de las suyas, me lo pagan entero.



¿Me lo dejará conducir?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

ya que no me cuesta na , la del sp500 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya que no me cuesta na , la del sp500
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Esto que significa... QUE HE ABIERTO LARGOS EN 1152.85:cook::cook::cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Esto que significa... QUE HE ABIERTO LARGOS EN 1152.85:cook::cook::cook:



significa que es usted un valiente


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

Coloco SP en 1154...


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

Me salta y dentro de nuevo


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

yo cambié un poco mi manera de operar


he entrado en el santander con el 50% de la posición a 6,104 con acciones


pero iba a medio plazo, hasta las vacaciones del año que viene


como siga bajando compraré algo de telefónica o quizá algo más de SAN


ahora quiero entrar con un 30% de la posición en una de las dos y dejarme un 20% para imprevistos


vamos que ya no soy un loco de warrants y cfd, ya que me hacían estar todo el día pendiente


con acciones todo es más fácil ahora que no tengo tiempo de dedicarle a la bolsa


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

Ahí vamos....


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> yo cambié un poco mi manera de operar
> 
> 
> he entrado en el santander con el 50% de la posición a 6,104 con acciones
> ...



Conservar la liquidez es la clave.


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

El nivel está bien elegido, tanto para ser sodomizado como para triunfar.....1152.85


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2011)

Si se escapa por arriba se va a los 117X


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> ¿cómo ves a las manos fuertes en DAX y SP?. Puedes decirnos algo?ienso:



El Dax no lo tengo en tiempo real pero en el S&P los leoncios han comprado hasta los soportes para el papel higiénico


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> significa que es usted un valiente



Tiene usted razón, tengo mentalidad suicida 

Por cierto otra vez en positivo ::::::


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

Vaya pepinazo que ha pegado, debo tener un ángel de la guarda...y sigue subiendo, menos mal que no le he hecho caso señor MV. Colocamos SP. y como veo que les gustan los juguetitos, aseguramos para un reloj como el de Nicolas Cage en 8 mm. que fue una de mis primeras elecciones.:Baile:


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2011)

No seré el único que está así)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

jajaja cuando usted asoma, lo pasa mal el zombie.


----------



## Janus (6 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El Dax no lo tengo en tiempo real pero en el S&P los leoncios han comprado hasta los soportes para el papel higiénico



Disculpa, eso quiere decir que han comprado fuerte en el soporte (coincide con el mínimo de hoy) y están acumulando?.

Thanks por la respuesta.


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Disculpa, eso quiere decir que han comprado fuerte en el soporte (coincide con el mínimo de hoy) y están acumulando?.
> 
> Thanks por la respuesta.



Hamijo, por lo que puse al cierre de Ejpain (para el sr. atman) y mi entrada de ahora. Es muy posible que si...que estén acumulando. Pero recuerde que no les cogen cariño. Cuando quieran las sueltan, y lo bueno es saber cuando empieza a suceder eso.

Por cierto, voy a cerrar. Pero no porque no confíe en mañana. No puedo tener posiciones propias abiertas cuando opero....c´est la vie.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [mode rumano on]
> por favooor resumen de jornada por favoooor
> acabo de llegar de la playa
> muchos post
> ...




Va hombre, que leerlo son 15 minutos. Además, hoy también hemos hablado un rato de bolsa. 

Lo interesante está ahora: Fran vs. MV.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

:XX: que grande este hilo, yo aqui me rio mas que viendo a los morancos. Hoy en el despacho, se lo contaba a un cliente pero no lo entendia, y yo no paraba de reirme con el señor zuloman, aqui no se si aprenderemos de bolsa, pero yo me lo paso pipa.


----------



## Janus (6 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Hamijo, por lo que puse al cierre de Ejpain (para el sr. atman) y mi entrada de ahora. Es muy posible que si...que estén acumulando. Pero recuerde que no les cogen cariño. Cuando quieran las sueltan, y lo bueno es saber cuando empieza a suceder eso.



Pues que sigan así de cariñosos ..... cuando se quieran divorciar a ver si ya nos hemos pirado de casa y no dependemos de ellos 

El cierre de hoy y la vela que dejen son importantes.


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Va hombre, que son 15 minutos. Además, hoy también hemos hablado un rato de bolsa.
> 
> Lo interesante está ahora: Fran vs. MV.



Yo no veo lucha por ninguna parte...

Llevo una operación para pipas y ahora mismo casi 10 puntos de SP...y con un buena entrada de capital.

Además y lo más importante...cantada en directo, como me gustan a mi las cosas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

El señor muertoviviente [a.k.a, locagacelaria redactor de expansion] se ha batido en duelo con los señores y maestros Mulder, Claca y Pollastre, como salga victorioso nos tendremos que salir porque su ego y los demas no entramos todos juntos.


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

bueno Hamijos SP dinámico siguiendo a 2 puntos...y venta a falta de 1 minuto.

La suerte está echada y el dinero a buen recaudo.

Me están tentando...puede haber cinco puntos en una velaaaa


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Yo no veo lucha por ninguna parte...
> 
> Llevo una operación para pipas y ahora mismo casi 10 puntos de SP...y con un buena entrada de capital.
> 
> Además y lo más importante...cantada en directo, como me gustan a mi las cosas.



Bueno, digamos que usted es Chinito y sus cortos vs. MV que es Del Rivero y sus sacyres... No todas las luchas son sangrientas... ni justas.


----------



## rafaxl (6 Sep 2011)

Subidon de ultima hora de los yankis, classic cerdada americana.

Ahi estamos cerrando en maximos diarios.

El ibex en 8064, mañana accion de nuevo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Esta en la senda, no hemos roto nada, pero como vuelva a postear de nuevo el señor Fran200 nos vamos al 1300 del tiron.

Es la otra parte de mi sistema, sentimientocontrarioamuertoviviente and nºpostdeFran200, if eso se da, contologordo largo.

Edito: Bueno ahora si que si, a tomar porculolasendabajista, buenas noches noches señor Rafaxl.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2011)

Mira, mira

parece que va a tocar los 1170


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

Señores, hasta mañana si me dejan tiempo. Hay mucho trabajo por hacer y desde primera hora. Esperemos que esta noche no haga ninguna trastada algún iluminado planetario mundiá.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

malditos gringos :ouch:

a ver que hacen mañana los europedos ienso:


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> malditos gringos :ouch:
> 
> a ver que hacen mañana los europedos ienso:



Típico, si se acierta, es porque el analista es bueno. Si falla, malditos gringos...

Se equivoca el operador, pero lo peor es "equivocar" a la gente. Recuerde que aquí hay mucha gente nueva que entra y la podemos hacer "equivocarse" hay que decir las cosas con cuidado.


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Disculpa, eso quiere decir que han comprado fuerte en el soporte (coincide con el mínimo de hoy) y están acumulando?.
> 
> Thanks por la respuesta.



No, no tiene nada que ver con el soporte de nada, solo era un decir.

Lo que quería decir es que han metido pasta compradora a saco paco, o en su defecto, que ha venido la mano de dios a salvar los trastos, pero el gráfico me da miedo por los que se hayan quedado cortos para mañana, me parece que van a recibir a un señor (de color) fuerte y con bigote en sus casas


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Típico, si se acierta, es porque el analista es bueno. Si falla, malditos gringos...
> 
> Se equivoca el operador, pero lo peor es "equivocar" a la gente. Recuerde que aquí hay mucha gente nueva que entra y la podemos hacer "equivocarse" hay que decir las cosas con cuidado.



claro si usted lo ve en el corto plazo es asi tiene usted toda la razon :Aplauso: 

muertoviviente lleva ya desde fines de julio casi 3000 puntos entre pecho y espalda y concretamente llevo avisando desde hace un par de dias lo que venia despues de tocar los 8800 concretamente llevo nuevamente corto desde 8650 comiendome un rico gap ayer amigo :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> No, no tiene nada que ver con el soporte de nada, solo era un decir.
> 
> Lo que quería decir es que han metido pasta compradora a saco paco, o en su defecto, que ha venido la mano de dios a salvar los trastos, pero el gráfico me da miedo por los que se hayan quedado cortos para mañana, *me parece que van a recibir a un señor fuerte y con bigote (de color) en sus casas *



La juventud tiene que superar los miedos cuantos antes :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Yo me conformo con un cierre en verde, no pido mucho un 1,5% o asi.


----------



## rafaxl (6 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Típico, si se acierta, es porque el analista es bueno. Si falla, malditos gringos...
> 
> Se equivoca el operador, pero lo peor es "equivocar" a la gente. Recuerde que aquí hay mucha gente nueva que entra y la podemos hacer "equivocarse" hay que decir las cosas con cuidado.



Hombre yo leo muchas cosas y no me hago caso de todo lo que leo, en la mano de cada uno esta el hacer caso a una persona u otra en sus analisis, cada uno expresa su opinion y/o punto de vista.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2011)

Aquí hay mucha gente que no sólo se ha arruinado si no se ha inmolado. Aún recuerdo en un rally alcista del 2008 como salieron Apollo Creed y otro que no recuerdo (tal vez Mulder me eche un cable) donde la bolsa la única dirección que tomó fue la piscina de la azotea del rascacielos. 

Fue una masacre de gacelas piramidando pérdida sobre pérdida argumentando "esto tiene que bajar algún día" que hasta Pepón se tuvo que apiadar de ellos.


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Sep 2011)

Como ya dije varios días atrás. "In Mulder we thrust". Mi última bala la gaste hoy al cierre. Largo en IBE (+2000 4,605), a ver si con esta atino, que ya va siendo hora.

Un saludo y gracias a todos, incluido a MV .


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

bueno los indicadores sigan girados a la baja , yo a los largos les diria que mañana tendran una buena oportunidad de salirse con alguna miniplusvi o reduciendo perdidas ienso:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2011)

Todos los datos y gráficos ya están en el hilo.

Es información más que suficiente para tomar una decisión medianmente fundada.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Señores, hasta mañana si me dejan tiempo. Hay mucho trabajo por hacer y desde primera hora. Esperemos que esta noche no haga ninguna trastada algún iluminado planetario mundiá.



Yo no quiero asustar a nadie.....y todo parece indicar que van a pillar gacelas antes de los seismiles......lo que justifica que trabahje usted estos dias...peroooooooooooo....

¿ su aparatito tiene un algoritmo que tenga en cuenta si Zapatero habla o se calla ? : si no es asi digale al señor pollastre que le haga un apaño y le ponga una bombillita de puticlub....

hoy este fenomeno de la economia ha dicho que no tendremos nigun problema para autofinanciarnos...lo que traducido....significa 1que ya no nos prestan ni un pavo mas 

No lo digo por usted que probablemente aproveche con su play el movimiento alcistacazagacelas que probablemente veremos mañana por la mañana.......pero no se...intuyo que un remake de hoy es mas que probable....

Es que mi amigo EBANO esta muy contento con el cierre usano y me consta que le encantan los hispanohablantes....asi que ojito con los largos mañana.......sobre todo los que no tengan una play.

Ademas mañana no tendre tiempo de seguir nada ni de avisar segun vea las cosas...asi que no cuenten con que el TT le socorra como hoy :no:

EDITO : Borren todo lo dicho anteriormente de sus memorias....acabo de ver el video entero del sr Zapatero y augura " inestabilidades en el mercado en septiembre y probablemente en Octubre " traduciendo....que la bolsa se va a desplomar...asi que ponganse largos y ni se molesten en mirar sus pantallas.......nos vamos a los diecisietemiles o mas alla antes del 15 de Octubre


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Va hombre, que leerlo son 15 minutos. Además, hoy también hemos hablado un rato de bolsa.
> 
> Lo interesante está ahora: Fran vs. MV.



relojes, coches, duelos a muerte al amanecer, negros con cara amistosa. Algo he leido de no se que empresas alemanas también :XX:

Bueno mañana más. Pena que no pueda operar, pero si el SP aguanta por esa zona parece que se confirma ese canal alcista,no?


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Aquí hay mucha gente que no sólo se ha arruinado si no se ha inmolado. Aún recuerdo en un rally alcista del 2008 como salieron Apollo Creed y otro que no recuerdo (tal vez Mulder me eche un cable) donde la bolsa la única dirección que tomó fue la piscina de la azotea del rascacielos.
> 
> Fue una masacre de gacelas piramidando pérdida sobre pérdida argumentando "esto tiene que bajar algún día" que hasta Pepón se tuvo que apiadar de ellos.



Estarían esperando la tercera pata bajista que comenté más atrás.

Lo que está claro es que hacer caso a lo que se diga por internet/radio/prensa no creo que salga rentable.

Yo como buena gacela prefiero equivocarme yo mismo que por culpa de otros. Hoy he palmado las comisiones con una entrada al SAN.

LLevo el 50% de mi cartera en SAN a 6,7, y el 10% en TEF a 15, entre otros chicharros que se quedarán ahí por los siglos de los siglos meparece a mi :ouch:

El 40% restante para rascar algunos euros con entradas y salidas rápidas con rigurosos stop loss.

Y a aguantarlo por si viene el muertovivientista 6.250 o 6.700...y si no, a cobrar dividendos y esperar esos valores suban. 

Que espero lo hagan, si no es en el 2011 pues en 2012...no me corre prisa.

Y pienso que estamos como en 2008, que pensabamos que todo se iba a la mierda....pues no, no creo que se vaya a acabar el mundo ni veremos TEF a 6 ni SAN a 3.

Es mi opinión gacelaria.

saludos y buenas noches


----------



## FranR (6 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> claro si usted lo ve en el corto plazo es asi tiene usted toda la razon :Aplauso:
> 
> muertoviviente lleva ya desde fines de julio casi 3000 puntos entre pecho y espalda y concretamente llevo avisando desde hace un par de dias lo que venia despues de tocar los 8800 concretamente llevo nuevamente corto desde 8650 comiendome un rico gap ayer amigo :Baile:



Ya se lo han preguntado hoy, sabemos que no se pueden abrir cortos en el futuro del Ibex, por razones que todos sabemos. Yo solo lo he conseguido en simuladores con dinero ficticio ::.

Díganos como se está poniendo corto? o sus ganancias son en virtual?::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Ya se lo han preguntado hoy, sabemos que no se pueden abrir cortos en el Ibex, por razones que todos sabemos. Yo solo lo he conseguido en simuladores con dinero ficticio ::.
> 
> Díganos como se está poniendo corto? o sus ganancias son en virtual?::



con derivados , la prohibicion no afecta a los creadores de mercado y el broker renta4 que creo que no pone pegas en ningun tipo de productos pero no lo se seguro :Baile:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Estarían esperando la tercera pata bajista que comenté más atrás.
> 
> Lo que está claro es que hacer caso a lo que se diga por internet/radio/prensa no creo que salga rentable.
> 
> ...



excelente explicacion de como un "especulador" a corto plazo se convierte en "inversor" a largo plazo ::::::

:: Y yo estoy de acuerdo con usted en que no veremos las san a 3 euros....yo pienso comprar a 4 

sin acritud eh 

edito : si le gustan las inversiones a largo plazo y los dividendos podia usted comprarme unos cuantos pisos y alquilarlos, le prometo que no caeran mas de un 30% desde que se los venda y unos "dividendos" del 5 % :rolleye:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Como se puso usted corto en 8650? Con que producto y con que broker?

Yo veo caidas, pero los leoncios mandan, y si estan comprados malo malo, aunque el bali5 no dice lo mismo:


----------



## aksarben (6 Sep 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Como ya dije varios días atrás. "In Mulder we thrust".



Bueno, primero Mulder se tendría que dejar  

Tanta historia en WS pa terminar casi planos, cómo se nota que está metiendo Fran200 los minolles ::


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Estarían esperando la tercera pata bajista que comenté más atrás.
> 
> Lo que está claro es que hacer caso a lo que se diga por internet/radio/prensa no creo que salga rentable.
> 
> ...



Antes de esos precios la gacelada entrará masivamente, hasta yo compraría que ya es decir ::


----------



## FranR (6 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como se puso usted corto en 8650? Con que producto y con que broker?
> 
> Yo veo caidas, pero los leoncios mandan, y si estan comprados malo malo, aunque el bali5 no dice lo mismo:



Ya se lo ha dicho, cree que con R4 pero no está seguro. ::

Hombreee no sea malo y díganos con quien y como lo está haciendo?

O juega en virtual con el plus500

Que por mantenerse callado nos está haciendo perder mucho dinero


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> excelente explicacion de como un "especulador" a corto plazo se convierte en "inversor" a largo plazo ::::::
> 
> :: Y yo estoy de acuerdo con usted en que no veremos las san a 3 euros....yo pienso comprar a 4
> 
> sin acritud eh



Uan cosa es olvidarse por completo de ellas, y otras seguirlas un poco y venderlas cuando estén un 25-30% por encima. Y estoy SEGURO de que en los próximos 3 años en algún momento lo estarán. No tengo claro que, a menos que se sea realmente bueno, se superen esas rentabilidades a base de entradas, salidas, saltos de SL...


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> excelente explicacion de como un "especulador" a corto plazo se convierte en "inversor" a largo plazo ::::::
> 
> :: Y yo estoy de acuerdo con usted en que no veremos las san a 3 euros....yo pienso comprar a 4
> 
> sin acritud eh



No me habré explicado bien.

En ningún momento he dicho que las compradas a 6,7 fueran a corto plazo o para especular.

Para especular tengo el 40% restante de mi cartera, al cual hago referencia diciendo que le aplicaré estrictos stop loss.

Si mi intención hubiera sido especular, hubiera usado stop loss, y lógicamente no me encontraría así de pillado.

Me he quedado comprado porque objetivamente (y en mi opinión) no me parece mal precio.

y sabe qué le digo?? Que ojalá las veamos a 4 (aunque tengamos que aguantar al Sr. MV) ...

PD: Si llegan a 3 por favor envíeme al morenito sin ingesta de viagras:cook:


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Uan cosa es olvidarse por completo de ellas, y seguirlas un poco y venderlas cuando estén un 25-30% por encima. Y estoy SEGURO de que en los próximos 3 años en algún momento lo estarán. No tengo claro que, a menos que se sea realmente bueno, se superen esas rentabilidades a base de entradas, salidas, saltos de SL...



Así es, la pasta no me hace falta así que ahí se quedarán, junto con algunas zeltias del 2006, Deoleo de este año y Sniace de hace uno o dos años::


Y si alcanzan un nivel que considere decente (por ejemplo, que TRE lleguen a 50), se venden y a esperar otro bajón con el dinero tranquilo. Si el estar en el banco se puede decir que esté trnaquilo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Ya se lo ha dicho, cree que con R4 pero no está seguro. ::
> 
> Hombreee no sea malo y díganos con quien y como lo está haciendo?
> 
> ...



jajjaajjajajaa 

No me diga que de verdad ha dicho eso :8:

Llevo mucho tiempo sin entrar en el hilo y no he seguido a muertoviviente....peroooooo...viendo el cariño que le tienen por aqui me huele a bombillo mulderiano ...........

muertoviviente no me lo tenga en cuenta eh, que ya digo que no le he leido ni tengo nada contra usted...pero si dijo usted eso de que " creo que inverti con r4 pero no estoy seguro " es usted un tio jrande, jrande , jrande  ... de lo mejorcito que he visto en este hilo hoyga...y no se crea que no he leido disparates........empezando por los mios ::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como se puso usted corto en 8650? Con que producto y con que broker?
> 
> Yo veo caidas, pero los leoncios mandan, y si estan comprados malo malo, aunque el bali5 no dice lo mismo:



chinito dime como se configura el blai5 a mi solo me salen lineas y a mi me gusta ese colorido :Baile:


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Hombre yo leo muchas cosas y no me hago caso de todo lo que leo, en la mano de cada uno esta el hacer caso a una persona u otra en sus analisis, cada uno expresa su opinion y/o punto de vista.



Pero hombre Rafael no lo digo por Vd. ni ninguno de los perros viejos, que usted los tiene como los indicadores del TT del capitán, tras una descarga de 220 voltios. Es por los novicios, que ven que alguien acierta una vez, o convierte con la charlatanería sus fallos en aciertos, y los siguen a pies juntillas y después la frase es "pero usted es tonto, para que me hace caso?" no sería la primera ni última vez, y lo he visto en los nosecuantos foros que he visitado..

P.D. enhorabuena por sus ganancias al Sr. Muertoviviente pero comparta su secreto con el resto de mortales que pululan por el foro. No me sea como Luis guardando sus "secretillos"


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Pues soporta usted grandes perdidas, le aconsejo que opere con stops y de esta manera no se quedara pillado en ningun valor. Suerte.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (6 Sep 2011)

No llegamos a Navidad a este paso...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2011)

Se lo digo si me dice usted como se ha puesto corto en nuestro indice patrio.

Bueno se lo digo de todos modos, ya que aunque usted opere en una libreta siguiendo el teletexto, que no digo que asi sea, pero lo parece, me ha hecho usted pasar unas buenas carcajadas. Tiene que darle cuando configure la herramienta y ponerlo en histograma a las variables que desee que le aparezcan las barras de colores.


----------



## rafaxl (6 Sep 2011)

Nosotros discutiendo del sexo de los angeles y el dax subiendo un 1,5%...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Así es, la pasta no me hace falta así que ahí se quedarán, junto con algunas zeltias del 2006, Deoleo de este año y Sniace de hace uno o dos años::
> 
> 
> Y si alcanzan un nivel que considere decente (por ejemplo, que TRE lleguen a 50), se venden y a esperar otro bajón con el dinero tranquilo. Si el estar en el banco se puede decir que esté trnaquilo



Hombre no le digo que no vera las san por encima de donde las compro....pero coño...no me diga que las compro a 6,7 por que le parecia un buen precio objetivo y pensaba aguantarlas a largo plazo.......supongo que hubiera usted preferido haberlas vendido en 6,50 y haberlas comprado hoy mismo por ejemplo ¿no? 

zeltias del 2006 :8::8::8: ostia eso si que es un inversor a largo plazo ....solo le faltaban unas urbas a 4 lereles  ...y mire que yo en mis inicios me meti en zeltias, urbas etc etc y me deje un dineral....hasta que aprendi que chicharros ni con un palo hoyga ........ni siquiera yo que tengo fama de disponer de unos atributos masculinos abultados ( de ahi el TT o trading testicular ) seria capaz de aguantar unas zeltias desde 2006 ...joder me ha virlado usted el titulo de campeon testicular del hilo


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Se lo digo si me dice usted como se ha puesto corto en nuestro indice patrio.
> 
> Bueno se lo digo de todos modos, ya que aunque usted opere en una libreta siguiendo el teletexto, que no digo que asi sea, pero lo parece, me ha hecho usted pasar unas buenas carcajadas. Tiene que darle cuando configure la herramienta y ponerlo en histograma a las variables que desee que le aparezcan las barras de colores.



muchas gracias chinito , me a quedao igualito al suyo :Aplauso:


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Hombre no le digo que no vera las san por encima de donde las compro....pero coño...no me diga que las compro a 6,7 por que le parecia un buen precio objetivo y pensaba aguantarlas a largo plazo.......supongo que hubiera usted preferido haberlas vendido en 6,50 y haberlas comprado hoy mismo por ejemplo ¿no?
> 
> zeltias del 2006 :8::8::8: ostia eso si que es un inversor a largo plazo ....solo le faltaban unas urbas a 4 lereles  ...y mire que yo en mis inicios me meti en zeltias, urbas etc etc y me deje un dineral....hasta que aprendi que chicharros ni con un palo hoyga ........ni siquiera yo que tengo fama de disponer de unos atributos masculinos abultados ( de ahi el TT o trading testicular ) seria capaz de aguantar unas zeltias desde 2006 ...joder me ha virlado usted el titulo de campeon testicular del hilo



Completamente de acuerdo con comprar ahora SAN antes que a 6,7...pero cuando uno es gacela, pues piensa que bueno, ya subirá, no bajará mucho más...y aquellos barros...:ouch:

buen precio, ahora lógicamente no me sigue pareciendo viendo las circunstancias, es obvio....digamos mejor que no me parece mal precio para estar pillado, pregunten a los de las preferentes:Aplauso:

Las zeltias son lo que menos me preocupan, fueron 1000 eurines que metí, mi primera inversión en bolsa...y qué quiere que le diga, ahí se quedan...ahora ni sé lo que valen, 300 eurillos o algo así...pero sí le puedo decir que algo que tengo aprendido es lo de los chicharros....me dije de no meterme más hasta que me dijeron "de buena fuente" que a DEOLEO 0,50 era un buen precio, que si los chinos y la OPA, que si las cajas, que si su puta madre...:vomito:

Por supuesto muchas gracias por los consejos, estamos aquí para aprender y tomo nota de todo lo que creo oportuno.

saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Hombre no le digo que no vera las san por encima de donde las compro....pero coño...no me diga que las compro a 6,7 por que le parecia un buen precio objetivo y pensaba aguantarlas a largo plazo.......supongo que hubiera usted preferido haberlas vendido en 6,50 y haberlas comprado hoy mismo por ejemplo ¿no?
> 
> zeltias del 2006 :8::8::8: ostia eso si que es un inversor a largo plazo ....solo le faltaban unas urbas a 4 lereles  ...y mire que yo en mis inicios me meti en zeltias, urbas etc etc y me deje un dineral....hasta que aprendi que chicharros ni con un palo hoyga ........ni siquiera yo que tengo fama de disponer de unos atributos masculinos abultados ( de ahi el TT o trading testicular ) seria capaz de aguantar unas zeltias desde 2006 ...joder me ha virlado usted el titulo de campeon testicular del hilo



6,7 es un buen precio de entrada, por rentabilidad y por PER y mas si vas a largo plazo

Por supuest que es mejor comprarlo a 5,7


Pero puestos es mejor haber financiado al de facebook en el año 2005.

Aqui no tenemos una bola de cristal


----------



## atman (7 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> largo en 1161 con stops ajustados. espero que salte el que debe. Me voy a ver si me da tiempo a llegar a casa... =^_^=



Bueno chicos, pues he llegado hace un ratito, porque por el camino me han dado una mala noticia que me ha hecho enredar mucho. En cualquier caso la operación fue buena. Gracias de nuevo a Fran200 por el toque. Ha sido la guinda que le faltaba al día.

¿saben lo más curioso? Que si hubiera estado delante la pantalla... es probable que hubiera cerrado en pérdidas...

En fín, respecto a los coches me he contenido durante el día pero ya a estas horas no puedo evitarlo... ¿un BMW serie 1 M? quien tiraría el dinero de esa manera? Mire, igual es que yo no sé mucho de coches. Pero, sin ánimo de ofender en absoluto ese BMW ¿no es un quiero-y-no-puedo?. Si quiere un M tiene que empezar por un serie 3... pero... ¿porque gastarse la pasta en un M3 si por el mismo precio (o casi) tienes un Jaguar XF?







Señores tanto si les gusta pasear, como si les gusta correr... eso es un coche.

Y la última: tener acciones del 2006 es la leche de inversón a largo plazo? Por favor... que conozco gente (viudas, curiosamente) con iberdrolas de los tiempos en que no existía ni Iberduero. Esos sí son inversores de largo plazo y a esos le fluctuación de la acción les importa bien poco.


----------



## faraico (7 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Bueno chicos, pues he llegado hace un ratito, porque por el camino me han dado una mala noticia que me ha hecho enredar mucho. En cualquier caso la operación fue buena. Gracias de nuevo a Fran200 por el toque. Ha sido la guinda que le faltaba al día.
> 
> ¿saben lo más curioso? Que si hubiera estado delante la pantalla... es probable que hubiera cerrado en pérdidas...
> 
> ...



Antes de nada me alegro por sus ganancias y siento el percance. Espero no sea nada grave.

Un Jaguar es un Jaguar. Y un ///M es un ///M.

creo que son productos destinados a diferentes clientes, ya la cosa entonces va en gustos.

Aunque estoy de acuerdo con usted en que a partir de serie 3 mejor. Y si es el e-30 evolution mejor que mejor:8:







saludos


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Ademas mañana no tendre tiempo de seguir nada ni de avisar segun vea las cosas...asi que no cuenten con que el TT le socorra como hoy :no:



No me diga eso, hasta madrugaría mañana para estar por aquí con la gacela más veloz de la manada.

Nadie como usted sabe lo que le gusta a los leones.







AHHHH que tiempos aquellos en que con su golpe de cintura daba esquinazo a los "marvados ejpeculadores"





::::::::


----------



## dj-mesa (7 Sep 2011)

COMPRAD INSENSATOS, COMPRAD (DAX)


----------



## The Hellion (7 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Y la última: tener acciones del 2006 es la leche de inversón a largo plazo? Por favor... que *conozco gente (viudas, curiosamente) con iberdrolas de los tiempos en que no existía ni Iberduero*. Esos sí son inversores de largo plazo y a esos le fluctuación de la acción les importa bien poco.



No diré yo tanto, pero mis Iberdrolas, sin ir más lejos, son Hidrolas del 73. 

Pero estoy escuchando a mi mujer al fondo del pasillo, y, espere que lo compruebo... sí, sigo siendo un tío. Así que ahora ya conoce viudas con ibedrolas de casi 70 años y casados con iberdrolas de casi 40 años (las acciones, no voy a cometer la indiscreción de hablar de la edad de las damas). 

Puedo confirmar que con acciones adquiridas/heredadas hace 40 años, miras la tabla de cotizaciones con un estado de ánimo parecido al nirvana. (Al nirvana de Siddartha, digo, no al de Kurt Cobain).


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Sep 2011)

El moreno ya está aporreando puertas, tan temprano


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

a los guanos dias ::

copio de capitalbolsa 

08:20 TÉCNICAS REUNIDAS 
Kepler reduce precio objetivo 

Los analistas de Kepler han rebajado su precio objetivo hasta los 30 euros desde 47,7 euros anterior.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

iTraxx Crossover baja 4,7% a 725 puntos parece que viene un reboton :ouch:

no va a quedar mas remedio que recoger plusvalias , y esperar al 8300 para arrearle unos cortos ienso:


----------



## AssGaper (7 Sep 2011)

Reboton seguro y hoy de los grandes.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

Buenos dias,

hoy parece que tenemos un bonito gap arriba, gracias gobierno por hacer ganar dinero a la gacelada.

Y cuando escriben los señores Fran200 y MM, esta claro que vamos parriba. Mi niño esta cantando claramente, 3 post de Fran200 seguidos, y dos guanos de MV indican patadon arriba. Suerte.

Hoy los zombies a rezar el TC aleman.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente cierra cortos y espera reboton atrapagacelas hasta 8300 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sirpask (7 Sep 2011)

Huelo a reboton de Mapfre...Lo de ayer no fue normal, y las energeticas no creo que se muevan mucho. Mañana sale un proyecto extraeuropeino de accion conjunta para subsanar las debilidades energeticas de los paises miembros y deben estar involucradas todas. Igual las obliga Europa a soltar pasta...

ACS con el pelotazo de Floren y el Bernabeu igual sube algo.

Y el resto de entidades financieras BBVA, SAN etc.. una autentica loteria, aunque huele a subida del 3.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a los guanos dias ::
> 
> copio de capitalbolsa
> 
> ...




Imagina la importancia de los PO, que bien señalados están siempre que apenas los cambian unas décimas...


----------



## ghkghk (7 Sep 2011)

Anoche compré SAN... a ver qué tal se comportan.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

¿ quieren empezar rebotando y inmediatamente girarse a la baja ? 

ya tenia pensado cerrar cortos pero esperare un poquito


----------



## AssGaper (7 Sep 2011)

Hmmm esto no tiene mucha pinta de subir...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

que bestias son los ejpe-culeadores -_-


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

ahora si cerrados los cortos , quedo a la espera de un buen nivel 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

Bayer 37,94 cierro la operacion. Y busco entrada largo en el ibex con stopeteajustaete.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bayer 37,94 cierro la operacion. Y busco entrada largo en el ibex con stopeteajustaete.




TRE... Te haces a ti mismo la pinza.


----------



## Yo2k1 (7 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora si cerrados los cortos , quedo a la espera de un buen nivel 8:



Y ese 6200 para que día? Ahora subida y luego ya caída a plomo?


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Y ese 6200 para que día? Ahora subida y luego ya caída a plomo?



si hoy estoy esperando subidon y caida a plomo 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si hoy estoy esperando subidon y caida a plomo 8:



:Aplauso:

Esta frase resume su operativa a la perfeccion, que jrandeh 
:XX: :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

tal como esta esto es probable que solo lleguemos a 8220 por donde pasa la alcista de cortisimo plazo osea un pullback enano :Baile:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sirpask (7 Sep 2011)

Por ahora...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

Señor Mulder, ve usted ventas de paquetes grande en el ibex? O son imaginaciones mias.


----------



## faraico (7 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Mulder, ve usted ventas de paquetes grande en el ibex? O son imaginaciones mias.



Disculpad mi ignorancia en estos temas. 

Si se venden esos paquetes grandes....qué se supone, que las compraron ayer que es cuando estaba más baratas?? Esto no lo creo.

O por el contrario "alguien" las ha tomado prestadas, las vende ahora tal y como "imaginas" para devolverselas al que se las prestó más abajo?

Si es esto último, es de echarse a temblar?::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

Los paquetes de compra tambien son igual de fuertes, asi que todo igual.


----------



## The Cool Spot (7 Sep 2011)

Todavia no, lo se, ya veremos cuando, pero, para irme haciendo una idea, para una cartera de largo plazo (años), cuando todo esto termine de hacer pum, ¿empresas para invertir? Nada de futuras promesas ni chicharros, empresas que actualmente hacen dinero y es (casi) seguro que van a seguir haciendolo durante esta decada.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Todavia no, lo se, ya veremos cuando, pero, para irme haciendo una idea, para una cartera de largo plazo (años), cuando todo esto termine de hacer pum, ¿empresas para invertir? Nada de futuras promesas ni chicharros, empresas que actualmente hacen dinero y es (casi) seguro que van a seguir haciendolo durante esta decada.



ahora que menciona a las empresas solidas estaba pensando en meterle unos cortos a TEF asi ya no cometo ilegalidades con los cortos en el ibex 8:


----------



## 2plx2 (7 Sep 2011)

"El tribunal constitucional alemán rechaza las demandas contra los rescastes".


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

Señores que poco movimiento tiene esto hoy, parece que cuando sube la bolsa la gente se apena. Hasta Sacyr sube, el BIS comprando, las terrazas llenas y España goleando.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Sep 2011)

Ya lo comentaba 2plx2 pero amplío:



> El Tribunal Constitucional alemán ha rechazado las demandas presentadas por un grupo de “euro escépticos” alemanes contrarios a las ayudas a países de la Zona Euro con problemas económicos. Los demandantes consideraban ilegítimo tanto el rescate de Grecia como el Fondo Europeo de Estabilidad Financiera, porque creen que viola la cláusula de no asistencia del Tratado de la Unión. Asimismo, el Tribunal Constitucional ha dicho que el parlamento debe tener voz en decisiones que supongan cargas para el presupuesto.
> 
> Desde luego, esta es una buena noticia para el mercado que elimina más posibles problemas. Esta mismo mañana, los expertos de Link Securities se mostraban preocupados y señalaban: “No queremos imaginarnos lo que puede pasar”. *Aun así, lo cierto es que el consenso apostaba por que finalmente el Tribunal Constitucional tomara la decisión que ha adoptado.*
> 
> La política del “sí pero no” de Alemania en su papel de líder de la Zona Euro en estos momentos de dura crisis no sólo ha provocado que las ayudas a otros Estados miembros lleguen a los tribunales de la más alta instancia. *El próximo jueves 29 de este mes, el segundo rescate de Grecia se votará en un Bundestag* donde la CDU de Merkel ostenta la mayoría, sí, pero dentro del partido hay posiciones contrarias.



Ya estaba descontado y tal... :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

corto en TEF en 13,64 mas que nada por los dividendos jugosos ::


----------



## ghkghk (7 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores que poco movimiento tiene esto hoy, parece que cuando sube la bolsa la gente se apena. Hasta Sacyr sube, el BIS comprando, las terrazas llenas y España goleando.



Yo me siento un león y todo utilizando stops dinámicos. Compré anoche 17.000 euros de SAN, y ahora que le gano un pico le he puesto un dinámico un 1% debajo... Tampoco me fío nada del mercado.


----------



## Mulder (7 Sep 2011)

A los buenos días!



muertoviviente dijo:


> corto en TEF en 13,64 mas que nada por los dividendos jugosos ::



pst, pst, que estando corto los dividendos se pagan en vez de cobrarse...

...aunque supongo que por eso puso el smiley del roto...


----------



## rafaxl (7 Sep 2011)

Bienvenidos a la casa de putas que es la bolsa!!! un dia bajamos un 4% y al otro subimos un 3%... aqui nada de mariconadas, movimientos de al menos 250 puntos.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lógico... aunque eso lo sé hasta yo!

¿Qué opinas de tu joven Padawan utilizando stops dinámicos? Y SÍ, QUIERO QUE SE ME FELICITE POR ELLO.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un poco porque reducira dividendos , no entiendo bien lo que me dice pero en el caso de derivados cortos el dividendo al descontarse de la accion pues lo cobro yo 8:

de todas maneras no pienso mantener los cortos hasta la entrega de divis 

07/11/2011 TEF TELEFÓNICA PAGO DE DIVIDENDO CON CARGO A RESERVAS: 0,77 € BRUTOS

edito quiero decir que al descontarse el dividendo , esto es como si la accion bajara por lo tanto mis cortos se revalorizan , ya me paso con TEF hace algun tiempo


----------



## Mulder (7 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Mulder, ve usted ventas de paquetes grande en el ibex? O son imaginaciones mias.



Hoy solo he visto una venta grande poco después de las 10 y la pregunta ha sido antes así que te hubiera contestado que no.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (7 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores que poco movimiento tiene esto hoy, parece que cuando sube la bolsa la gente se apena. Hasta Sacyr sube, el BIS comprando, las terrazas llenas y España goleando.



Lo siento por sus cortos de Sacyr.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

Tranquilo no se preocupe solo tengo ya el 1/4 de la carga, y sp en 5,13. O tocan el sp o me quedo hasta los 3 euros.


----------



## Depeche (7 Sep 2011)

Creo que ha finalizado el rebote en el Ibex,si no estoy equivocado a partir de ahora seguirá tirando para abajo. No veo que vaya a superar el 8.170


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Sep 2011)

Me cuesta seguir el foro en "modo chat", pero reconozco que leerse 10 páginas de golpe también tiene su gracia...

Me alegro zuloman de verte de nuevo por aquí, no te vayas otra vez. No sé, compra algo, 3.000 euritos en Gamesas o algo así, para fichar a diario.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

empieza ya la caidita :Baile:


----------



## lokeno100 (7 Sep 2011)

como gusta levantarse por la mañana y ver como los inversores juegan en el casino.


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

Buenos días, como les prometí mañana movidita desde temprano.


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

Ha habido alguna?







P.D. Vamos a tantear unos valores, a ver como anda de cargado el gacelerío.


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

Señores, ha tocado dos niveles por arriba, el siguiente estaría en 235.


Hay un hueco muy grande en el nivel por abajo siguiente 8.005 

El nivel más relevante 8165


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

Ya esta usted aqui, me pongo largo...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

> El iTraxx Crossover, que mide el corte de asegurarse contra un default sobre las 50 principales compañías europeas con un rating de bonos basura, se estrecha 42 puntos básicos a 722 pbs.



.....................


----------



## ghkghk (7 Sep 2011)

Es espectacular cómo gustan en este hilo las caidas. Los días de subidas no llegamos ni a las dos páginas...

¡¡Los que estamos largos también somos personas!!


----------



## univac (7 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es espectacular cómo gustan en este hilo las caidas. Los días de subidas no llegamos ni a las dos páginas...
> 
> ¡¡Los que estamos largos también somos personas!!



Eso iba a comentar, mi indice tecnico (que ya avance dias atras) es super fiable y solo necesita un enlace al rss de este hilo. Voy a escribir un libro y a forrarme


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

El avatar del señor Fran200


----------



## turinturin (7 Sep 2011)

Bueno, ¿Y ahora qué?
No vamos ni para arriba ni para abajo. 
Nos ponemos Cortos?ienso:
Unos largos?ienso:
O, simplemente, esperamos dando vueltas como pollos sin cabeza??:cook::cook:


----------



## faraico (7 Sep 2011)

turinturin dijo:


> Bueno, ¿Y ahora qué?
> No vamos ni para arriba ni para abajo.
> Nos ponemos Cortos?ienso:
> Unos largos?ienso:
> O, simplemente, esperamos dando vueltas como pollos sin cabeza??:cook::cook:



Un placer que tras 4 años nos dedique en este hilo su segundo mensaje en el foro.

Lástima que yo no pueda aconsejarle.

Le podría aconsejar si me diera a mi por meterme hoy al ruedo (en ese caso el mercado haría lo contrario a mi interés como ya demostré páginas atrás).

Así que siento no poder ayudarle.

saludos y póngase cómodo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Sep 2011)

Eh, que también dedicó el primero un poco más atrás :rolleye:

Y a lo que venía yo:



> FXMANIA. La *producción industrial de julio* alcanzó una lectura del *4,0% mensual y del 10,1% interanual frente a una previsión de 0,5% y 6,7% respectivamente*. Del mismo modo, el dato del mes anterior quedó invariado en el -1,0% y 6,7%.
> 
> Por sectores industriales y en tasa anual, la producción de bienes intermedios aumentó un 7,2%, los bienes de capital un 10,6%, los bienes de consumo duradero un 7,28% y los bienes de consumo no duraderos cayeron un -1,9%
> 
> ...



Y ayer en las noticias recomendando salir de renta variable (que se iba al guano) y apostar por valores seguros, como los bonos.


PD: faraico, si es tal como dice, por favor, avise antes de saltar al ruedo, para que recojamos los trastos lo antes posible )


----------



## faraico (7 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es espectacular cómo gustan en este hilo las caidas. Los días de subidas no llegamos ni a las dos páginas...
> 
> ¡¡Los que estamos largos también somos personas!!



Somos personas pero somos menos, el resto o están cortos o quieren que bajen más los mercados, ya sea por meterse más abajo o por simple sadismo:XX:

A qué precio cazó las SAN?


----------



## turinturin (7 Sep 2011)

Que puedo decir.
Todo lo bueno se hace esperar.


----------



## faraico (7 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> PD: faraico, si es tal como dice, por favor, avise antes de saltar al ruedo, para que recojamos los trastos lo antes posible )



Días atrás, anuncié compra de SAN a 6,20, añadiendo que cuando compro, la bolsa suele bajar....y aquí estamos :ouch:

Dudo que meta algo, de momento estoy servido, próximas entradas espero (si llega el momento) hacerlas en SAN a 4,5 o 4....si llegase el caso. 

Y ahí espero que no baje mucho más::


----------



## ghkghk (7 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Somos personas pero somos menos, el resto o están cortos o quieren que bajen más los mercados, ya sea por meterse más abajo o por simple sadismo:XX:
> 
> A qué precio cazó las SAN?




Puse "mejor de mercado", por lo que exactamente no lo sé.

Sé que me costaron 3.000 acciones -16.925,47 EUR con las comisiones. Ahora cotizan a 17.451,00 EUROS (ambos valores copiados en este mismo instante).


----------



## rafaxl (7 Sep 2011)

Volvemos a aproximarnos a maximos diarios. Los yankis vienen fuertes.

Por cierto el foro es insoportable, tarda en cargarme las paginas 20 segundos.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Volvemos a aproximarnos a maximos diarios. Los yankis vienen fuertes.
> 
> Por cierto el foro es insoportable, tarda en cargarme las paginas 20 segundos.



A mí con Firefox me va como un tiro... ¿con qué navegador te da problemas?


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

ami con ie8 to normal :Baile:


----------



## Sukarrieta (7 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> A mí con Firefox me va como un tiro... ¿con qué navegador te da problemas?



firefox + adblock... mano de santo


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ami con ie8 to normal :Baile:



Dejese usted de navegadores... estamos esperando al guano, podría usted invocarlo!


----------



## sirpask (7 Sep 2011)

Hoy el dia está echado.. wall Street me imagino que arrancará bien con la inversion en trabajo que va a hacer Obama (esperemos que no sea un plan E), y bueno... los 200 no creo que los pille hoy el Ibex, los 160 estaria bien.
La jornada clave es mañana, seguirá tendencia alcista?... o hay un nuevo terremoto. Dependiendo de eso los que salimos el lunes escaldaos nos podremos recuperar un poco.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> A mí con Firefox me va como un tiro... ¿con qué navegador te da problemas?



Firefox+adblock, un retardo de pelotas. Alomojó es mi linea... la cosa es que las demas webs me tiran bien, quiza me esten filtrando hummmm :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es espectacular cómo gustan en este hilo las caidas. Los días de subidas no llegamos ni a las dos páginas...
> 
> ¡¡Los que estamos largos también somos personas!!



Ya te digo, tendremos que hacernos un hilo aparte, faraico, tú y yo, patrocinados por Fran. Y también dejaremos entrar en él a especulador financiero, alias Juanlu... que hace mucho que no se le ve por el hilo, yo creo que tonuel lo tiene encerrado en el sótano.


----------



## Independentista_vasco (7 Sep 2011)

¿Es posible que los escenarios de Mulder y Muertoviviente acaben convergiendo? Si esto aguanta un par de días llegamos a las fechas en que Mulder preveía un descenso, hacía el 12 o 13 de este mes... aunque no me acuerdo el rango de bajada que manejaba, creo que no tan pronunciando como Muertoviviente.


----------



## tarrito (7 Sep 2011)

noticia del LOL + WTF

FCC presta su autocartera a los especuladores para obtener financiación - elConfidencial.com

y después el chiringo baja por culpa de Esporculadores malvados y los Mercados y etc etc :XX:

aah!! seguro que la Koplowtiz no iba corta, NOOOOO !! ) :fiufiu:


----------



## The Hellion (7 Sep 2011)

Bueno, pues se me ha escapado Daimler, pero he entrado en e-on a 13,70... así que en breves momentos se descubrirá una energía alternativa a la electricidad, barata e inagotable, que hará que las eléctricas tengan valor negativo. 

Advertidos quedan.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

Grandisima compañia FCC, solo superada por Sacyr en la carrera por ver cual es la mejor empresa guanera. Ingresos extraordinarios pagan gastos corrientes, deudas a corto plazo pagan intereses de deuda a largo plazo, proyectos de imasd copiados y mal copiados, :XX: :XX:, pero es que Sacyr es mucha Sacyr. Estara contento el padre de las niñas, menos cuadros y joyas y mas trabajar.


----------



## morgan (7 Sep 2011)

Iba largo en TEF a 13,57, pero en cuanto leí a Depeche y conociendo su historial, me salí cagando leches en cuanto pude (en 13,61, para las comisiones y una cañita).

Y visto lo visto, me parece que tengo que darle las gracias por salvarme el culo de la mandrilada :fiufiu:.


----------



## The Hellion (7 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Grandisima compañia FCC, solo superada por Sacyr en la carrera por ver cual es la mejor empresa guanera. Ingresos extraordinarios pagan gastos corrientes, deudas a corto plazo pagan intereses de deuda a largo plazo, proyectos de imasd copiados y mal copiados, :XX: :XX:, pero es que Sacyr es mucha Sacyr. *Estara contento el padre de las niñas, menos cuadros y joyas y mas trabajar.*



Se refiere usted al Sr. Koplowitz, o a nuestro maese Pollastre, que lleva varios días de holganza?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

Al señor K.

No dudo que el señor Pollastre este ahora mismo en st.Tropez o Cannes comprando cuadros y yates.


----------



## sirpask (7 Sep 2011)

Con lo suave que iba todo hoy... en fin. A ver si EEUU nos ayuda un poquito.


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes, que bien me ha sentado la cervecita....

Usaré la imagen de chinito de firma...en cuanto pueda subirla


----------



## The Hellion (7 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Al señor K.
> 
> No dudo que el señor Pollastre este ahora mismo en st.Tropez o Cannes comprando cuadros y yates.



Como el assistant VP del Internal treasury finance department ese al que han detenido por desviarse 22 millones de dólares a una cuenta de las Caimán. 

Entre otras cosas, el pieza tenía uno de estos 






uno de estos 







y uno de estos (indeterminado) en camino








*y el pavo estaba legalmente reconocido como ciego* :XX::XX:


----------



## aitor33 (7 Sep 2011)

El bbva y el Santander se meten en la cola de los últimos del Ibex en mínimos diarios


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

me quede dormido , ahora que despierto veo que mis cortos en tef floreciendo 8:


----------



## aitor33 (7 Sep 2011)

bbva en rojo


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Sep 2011)

aitor33 dijo:


> bbva en rojo



Entiendo que el San irá buscando lo mismo para no discutir entre hermanos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

El SAN ya es rojo


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

Señores tranquilidad, que aún subimos un 1.4%:::::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Señores tranquilidad, que aún subimos un 1.4%:::::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Queremos mas


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Queremos mas



1,8%.............


----------



## Mulder (7 Sep 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Creo que no están las cosas para tanto optimismo al menos de momento, el saldo de los leoncios en el S&P acaba de bajar a 0 con el precio cayendo mucho menos que el volumen, de momento ha parado y salido al alza, pero ahora habrá que ver hacia donde se decide a ir.

De momento hay neutralidad y tenemos una razón muy buena para bajar esta tarde, aunque no es un trámite obligatorio.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

Bueno invoco a


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Creo que no están las cosas para tanto optimismo al menos de momento, el saldo de los leoncios en el S&P acaba de bajar a 0 con el precio cayendo mucho menos que el volumen, de momento ha parado y salido al alza, pero ahora habrá que ver hacia donde se decide a ir.
> 
> De momento hay neutralidad y tenemos una razón muy buena para bajar esta tarde, aunque no es un trámite obligatorio.



El nivel inferior se me ha quedado a 30 puntos. Como dije es muy importante el 165.

Aún queda papel dentro.


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Señores, ha tocado dos niveles por arriba, el siguiente estaría en 235.
> 
> 
> Hay un hueco muy grande en el nivel por abajo siguiente 8.005
> ...



Lo que deje por aquí esta mañana....


----------



## rafaxl (7 Sep 2011)

5400 alla vamos. Vaya pepinazo asi sinmas. Faltaba una cerdada americana para poner el broche al dia.

Mucho ojo esta tarde, esta la cosa entretenida.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

Der peponen no hace efecto en spain............de momento.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

parece que al chulibex le falta fuerza se esta quedando rezagado 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

Mulder algo raro?


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

Como acompañen ahora la liamos. Preparamos SP...


----------



## Mulder (7 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mulder algo raro?



Raro no, los leoncios se han decidido por subirlo sin ni siquiera intentar cerrar el gap. Ya sabes que ellos mandan :

edito: donde estarán los perroflauters que ayer nos anunciaban el cataclismo


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

Primer tramo...nuevo tanteo y posible segundo tramo


----------



## AssGaper (7 Sep 2011)

SAN y BBVA se desploman en el mercado americano. GUANO
Esperar que al final habra contagio en el IBEX


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Raro no, los leoncios se han decidido por subirlo sin ni siquiera intentar cerrar el gap. Ya sabes que ellos mandan :
> 
> edito: donde estarán los perroflauters que ayer nos anunciaban el cataclismo



aqui estamos cortos desde mas arriba ahora sin cometer ilegalidades y tan tranquilos tocando la flauta 8:


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

Aún mantiene esas telefónicas???


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Aún mantiene esas telefónicas???



claro , muertoviviente no suele invertir solo pa pipas :no:


----------



## Yo2k1 (7 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aqui estamos cortos desde mas arriba ahora sin cometer ilegalidades y tan tranquilos tocando la flauta 8:



Cuando vamos a ver el SAN a menos de 5, antes de mitad de mes? y esos 6200?
Supongo que estaras corto y espero que aciertes.Hoy seguimos con el rebotito, aunque tambien hay gente de la opinion que es ya subida, ya iremos viendo. De aqui a final de semana que nos espera, jueves y viernes?


----------



## aitor33 (7 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> claro , muertoviviente no suele invertir solo pa pipas :no:



Pues vigila que están pasando un poco de diarrea


----------



## Mulder (7 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aqui estamos cortos desde mas arriba ahora sin cometer ilegalidades y tan tranquilos tocando la flauta 8:



Lo de perroflauter no iba por ud.

Ud. anuncia el cataclismo por interés monetario, los otros por rojelios, es otro cantar 

En adelante no se de por aludido.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

aitor33 dijo:


> Pues vigila que están pasando un poco de diarrea



¿el que ? :: no problem amigo voy corto desde 13,64 si toca el 13,60 cierro cortos , ahora mismo en 13,42 :Aplauso:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo de perroflauter no iba por ud.
> 
> Ud. anuncia el cataclismo por interés monetario, los otros por rojelios, es otro cantar
> 
> En adelante no se de por aludido.



pues de nombres, no nos deje con la intriga 

arf, arf, arf..


----------



## Mulder (7 Sep 2011)

Hoy los chicos del S&P están un poco desorientados y no saben si van o vuelven. Los del Stoxx lo tienen bastante claro y han puesto toda la carne en el asador de los toritos, supongo que siguiendo la barbacoa que hicieron ayer los toritos del S&P.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (7 Sep 2011)

Cuando el Ibex está alcista, TRE pega unos subidones... No se si debería cerrar los cortos.


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

Mareando la perdiz...lo tienen claro hace bastante rato.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

espero que tenga razon, y lo manden arriba...


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> espero que tenga razon, y lo manden arriba...



Ya nos parece poco un SP 1.63% arriba????:8::8:


De todas formas siguen manteniendo pólvora dentro, aún creo que puede rascarse algo interesante.ienso:


----------



## jcfdez (7 Sep 2011)

holas, deseo unirme a este hilo si no es inconveniente...


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

jcfdez dijo:


> holas, deseo unirme a este hilo si no es inconveniente...



Pues suelte su sentimiento de mercado...


----------



## sirpask (7 Sep 2011)

Bajonazo...Candil rojo, aun tenia fe de que despues del triangulo el candil fuera verde cachis :/


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

saltada de stops, eso quiere creer :XX:


----------



## Disolucion (7 Sep 2011)

No se si estare incluido, o no, en el grupo de los perroflauters (yo, nada) a los que hace referencia Mulder, pero como ayer puse en este hilo que entrabamos en un mercado lateral con rango 8800-5300 que se iba a desarrollar durante algun tiempo, pues aparezco de nuevo y digo: que me reafirmo en que estamos asistiendo a la formacion de un techo para los proximos tiempos, y que no veo factible que se den condiciones para rebotones que nos lleven a los 10.000s y 11.000s y mas alla, como en anteriores ocasiones ha ocurrido. Por supuesto no creo, ni deseo, que a esos 5300 se vaya a llegar en cuatro sesiones.
La bolsa tambien tiene que drenar todo el apalancamiento que la ha llevado hacia arriba y necesita del necesario reposo para el inicio de una "nueva Bolsa".
Ya se sabe que esto es una opinion, y que como los culos, todo el mundo tiene una.


----------



## Mulder (7 Sep 2011)

jcfdez dijo:


> holas, deseo unirme a este hilo si no es inconveniente...



Es ud. un poco feo, pero creo que nadie aquí es de la acera de enfrente 

Yo también quiero sentimiento de mercado de gacela nueva.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Es ud. un poco feo, pero creo que nadie aquí es de la acera de enfrente
> 
> Yo también quiero sentimiento de mercado de gacela nueva.



gacela vieja da buen caldo , no lo olvide 8:


----------



## sirpask (7 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Huelo a reboton de Mapfre...Lo de ayer no fue normal, y las energeticas no creo que se muevan mucho. Mañana sale un proyecto extraeuropeino de accion conjunta para subsanar las debilidades energeticas de los paises miembros y deben estar involucradas todas. Igual las obliga Europa a soltar pasta...
> 
> ACS con el pelotazo de Floren y el Bernabeu igual sube algo.
> 
> Y el resto de entidades financieras BBVA, SAN etc.. una autentica loteria, aunque huele a subida del 3.




Joer... casi casi lo clavo, a las 8:57 am de hoy... lastima que siempre actuo tarde y mal :´( :´( :´(


----------



## jcfdez (7 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Pues suelte su sentimiento de mercado...



Pues creo que hoy está prácticamente todo el pescado vendido en europa, que si miramos el gráfico de fut.stoxx quitando el gap de apertura nos hemos quedado en un lateral entre los 2120 y 2145, hasta que no rompa nada, y no creo que lo haga ya hoy, o será por poco en el cierre europeo.

Mandarán los USA esta tarde noche, mirando el mini-S&P que le están arreando hacia arriba desde el cierre de última hora de anoche, supongo que tratará de irse a la zona de 1200 (1210 máx), eso si no se da vuelta y aparece de nuevo el papelón de días atrás. Pero todo esto nadie lo sabe con seguridad.


----------



## atman (7 Sep 2011)

Deporte de alto riesgo: SP largo en 1183. Como rompamos por arriba... me puedo poner las botas. De lo contrario habré el tonto de la forma más miserable, porque mis ojitos siguen posados en los 1000 y no debería serles infiel...

Edito: bueno parece que a medida que escribo sube... así que mejor sigo escribiendo... jajaja...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

Venga que ya despierta.......


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

jcfdez dijo:


> Pues creo que hoy está prácticamente todo el pescado vendido en europa, que si miramos el gráfico de fut.stoxx quitando el gap de apertura nos hemos quedado en un lateral entre los 2120 y 2145, hasta que no rompa nada, y no creo que lo haga ya hoy, o será por poco en el cierre europeo.
> 
> Mandarán los USA esta tarde noche, mirando el mini-S&P que le están arreando hacia arriba desde el cierre de última hora de anoche, supongo que tratará de irse a la zona de 1200 (1210 máx), eso si no se da vuelta y aparece de nuevo el papelón de días atrás. Pero todo esto nadie lo sabe con seguridad.



Pues empezamos bien, una vela de +20 puntos en dos minutos. Bueno sigamos, subimos SP, ya saben el objetivo.

P.D.:cook::cook::cook::cook: que me sacan del mercadooooooo


----------



## sirpask (7 Sep 2011)

Fran .. no veo el 165 :/


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

Pues este que está aquí no dobla la pata...bajamos SP meto algún cartucho más. Vamos por encima de objetivos diarios, nos lo podemos permitir....


----------



## atman (7 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Pues este que está aquí no dobla la pata...bajamos SP meto algún cartucho más. Vamos por encima de objetivos diarios, nos lo podemos permitir....



Vaya creí que ustedes/vosotros no hacían esas cosas... que era cosa de gacelas.

(sigo escribiendo, ya saben...)


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

SP adelantado por encima de 1190....de momento pinta bien.


----------



## jcfdez (7 Sep 2011)

parece que no puede con el 2145...


----------



## atman (7 Sep 2011)

Fran200 tienes el SP por encima de 1190? Yo lo tengo justo ahí no hemos llegado por un pelo...


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

En adelantado ha rozado los 1191. Ahora mismo 1190 pelado. Punto crítico de mi última operativa.


----------



## atman (7 Sep 2011)

estos se vienen arriba, muevo el stop.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

tengo el 120 y no ha llegado por 3 puntitos, aggggggggggggggg

por fin mas 70 pipos y dia cerrado al toque de bocina, mañana mas.


----------



## atman (7 Sep 2011)

eeeemmmm... 
el perro de san roque no tiene rabo, 
hasta los 1200 no lo paro.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

estos gringos otra vez con los rumoreh ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

pepon siempre llega


----------



## atman (7 Sep 2011)

tum-tum... tum-tum... y la respuesta es..... tum-tum...


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Fran .. no veo el 165 :/










Amigo nunca me subestime....obsequio de la casa.::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

Pongase ese avatar señor Fran200 :Aplauso:


----------



## atman (7 Sep 2011)

EL SP500 a 5 minutos, ha hecho 8 velas verdes con una estructura que me resulta "débil". Aquí o lo apuntalan o lo dejan caer....


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

No crea que no me ha costado deshacerme de mi carajillo-boss


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

bueno aqui seguimos , con los cortos de tef a la espera del movimiento gordo :baba:


----------



## Arcano (7 Sep 2011)

A las buenas tardes.

Os pido opinión sobre esto que he leido en Carpatos:

http://www.serenitymarkets.com/ficha_comentario.asp?sec=9i&id=122008

16:41 horas...
"Rumores intensos de que Obama podría mañana mismo anunciar lo que se ha llamado el QE3 oculto. Es decir una exención o rebaja de impuestos para el capital de beneficios de multinacionales que retorne a EEUU. Su efecto podría ser gigantesco."

ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (7 Sep 2011)

Mucho Z4 se ha encargado hoy, eh Chinito?

Alguien con una recomendacion para mañana al estilo San hoy si en los EEUU cierran fuertes? Estaba pensando en Iberdrola y salirme mañana a media mañana en +2%. 

Me falta Claca para tirarme las cartas. ¿Por donde paras?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## atman (7 Sep 2011)

La medida de Obame sería excelente si existiera una regular confianza en la economía yanky. Pero tal y como están las cosas... de todos modos, como excusa es perfectamente válida.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Sep 2011)

los 189 del sp son duros de roer


----------



## Claca (7 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mucho Z4 se ha encargado hoy, eh Chinito?
> 
> Alguien con una recomendacion para mañana al estilo San hoy si en los EEUU cierran fuertes? Estaba pensando en Iberdrola y salirme mañana a media mañana en +2%.
> 
> ...



Siempre por aquí, lo que pasa es que no quiero meterme en líos intradiarios, para eso está el leoncio Fran200 dando caña a la gacelada, entonces mejor me callo.

Mi opinión, ya la sabes. Nada nos indica que las caídas hayan terminado, cuando los grandes tuvieron la oportunidad de girarase no lo hicieron -o se quedaron a medio camino como fue el caso del SAN- y ahora vemos que las subidas las lideran los peques. Así, de momento, muy lejos no parece que se pueda llegar. Por otro lado, tiene toda la pinta de que los hipotéticos descensos no se producirán con caídas a plomo como augura MV, porque en casi todos los valores se aprecia mucha recogida y eso debería restar verticalidad al desarrollo del movimiento bajista. A parte sigo pendiente del BUND, que ya comenté que podría dar la sorpresa, pero de momento... aún no.

Si quieres algo en particular, dímelo, ya sabes que no tengo ningún problema en colgar un par de gráficos o dar mi opinión, otra cosa es que acierte


----------



## rosonero (7 Sep 2011)

Ahí mi madre!!!! Que robastón me he perdido :´(

Fran, en forocoches sería Hidolo. :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Siempre por aquí, lo que pasa es que no quiero meterme en líos intradiarios, para eso está el leoncio Fran200 dando caña a la gacelada, entonces mejor me callo.
> 
> Mi opinión, ya la sabes. Nada nos indica que las caídas hayan terminado, cuando los grandes tuvieron la oportunidad de girarase no lo hicieron -o se quedaron a medio camino como fue el caso del SAN- y ahora vemos que las subidas las lideran los peques. Así, de momento, muy lejos no parece que se pueda llegar. Por otro lado, tiene toda la pinta de que los hipotéticos descensos no se producirán con caídas a plomo como augura MV, porque en casi todos los valores se aprecia mucha recogida y eso debería restar verticalidad al desarrollo del movimiento bajista. A parte sigo pendiente del BUND, que ya comenté que podría dar la sorpresa, pero de momento... aún no.
> 
> Si quieres algo en particular, dímelo, ya sabes que no tengo ningún problema en colgar un par de gráficos o dar mi opinión, otra cosa es que acierte



no descarto continuar el lateral , parece que estan consumiendo tiempo y el 16 vencimiento trimestral asi que podriamos atacar los 7800 al tiempo que nos acercamos al 16 y reboton que te crio ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (7 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Siempre por aquí, lo que pasa es que no quiero meterme en líos intradiarios, para eso está el leoncio Fran200 dando caña a la gacelada, entonces mejor me callo.
> 
> Mi opinión, ya la sabes. Nada nos indica que las caídas hayan terminado, cuando los grandes tuvieron la oportunidad de girarase no lo hicieron -o se quedaron a medio camino como fue el caso del SAN- y ahora vemos que las subidas las lideran los peques. Así, de momento, muy lejos no parece que se pueda llegar. Por otro lado, tiene toda la pinta de que los hipotéticos descensos no se producirán con caídas a plomo como augura MV, porque en casi todos los valores se aprecia mucha recogida y eso debería restar verticalidad al desarrollo del movimiento bajista. A parte sigo pendiente del BUND, que ya comenté que podría dar la sorpresa, pero de momento... aún no.
> 
> Si quieres algo en particular, dímelo, ya sabes que no tengo ningún problema en colgar un par de gráficos o dar mi opinión, otra cosa es que acierte



Te cuento. Estaba pensando, al cierre uasno y si este es buejo, meter 20.000 en iberdrola (las comisiones de bankinter en este caso son ridiculas) el stop ceñidisimo y en el momento que suba mas de un 1%, dinamico cortito y dejar correr.

Creo que si USA cierra hoy bien, mañana algo de recorrido alcista hasta que hable Obama habra. 

Resumen; las cartas de IBE ya que yo me pierdo. Y mas desde el movil.

Gracias!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (7 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no descarto continuar el lateral , parece que estan consumiendo tiempo y el 16 vencimiento trimestral asi que podriamos atacar los 7800 al tiempo que nos acercamos al 16 y reboton que te crio ienso:



Hamijo, con cariño, pero creo que se está haciendo un lío. Va cambiando a diario sus pronósticos, lo cual no es necesariamente malo, pero como usted no opina, sino que asegura, pues se lee raro que un día los 7.200 se vayan a ver el 5 de septiembre y al cabo de dos sesiones el nuevo escenario sea para el 16 un rebotón desde 1.000 puntos más arriba de lo inicialmente sentenciado.

Ha visto el giro en los índices y no puedo dejar de felicitarle por ello, pero ahora parece que anda algo perdido. Como compañero de estudios, que aquí estamos aprendiendo la mayoría, le recomiendo que intente evitar mezclar precio y tiempo y se centre en la estructura del movimiento. Mirando el gráfico, que creo que es lo que usted hace, por lo general no podemos saber cuando pasará una cosa u otra, pero sí que resulta posible detectar cambios de rumbo, que es lo que debemos intentar aprovechar.

Un saludo a los que murieron, pero se resignan a vivir.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (7 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes señores/as


Claca dijo:


> Siempre por aquí, lo que pasa es que no quiero meterme en líos intradiarios, para eso está el leoncio Fran200 dando caña a la gacelada, entonces mejor me callo.
> 
> Mi opinión, ya la sabes. Nada nos indica que las caídas hayan terminado, cuando los grandes tuvieron la oportunidad de girarase no lo hicieron -o se quedaron a medio camino como fue el caso del SAN- y ahora vemos que las subidas las lideran los peques. Así, de momento, muy lejos no parece que se pueda llegar. Por otro lado, tiene toda la pinta de que los hipotéticos descensos no se producirán con caídas a plomo como augura MV, porque en casi todos los valores se aprecia mucha recogida y eso debería restar verticalidad al desarrollo del movimiento bajista. A parte sigo pendiente del BUND, que ya comenté que podría dar la sorpresa, pero de momento... aún no.
> 
> Si quieres algo en particular, dímelo, ya sabes que no tengo ningún problema en colgar un par de gráficos o dar mi opinión, otra cosa es que acierte



Donde ves el apoyo del Bund Claca, sobre los 135,48 - 135, 60 si lo hubiera?


----------



## faraico (7 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Te cuento. Estaba pensando, al cierre uasno y si este es buejo, meter 20.000 en iberdrola (las comisiones de bankinter en este caso son ridiculas) el stop ceñidisimo y en el momento que suba mas de un 1%, dinamico cortito y dejar correr.
> 
> Creo que si USA cierra hoy bien, mañana algo de recorrido alcista hasta que hable Obama habra.
> 
> ...



No sé muy bien como va el cruce de órdenes, pero...antes me has dicho que entrabas "por lo mejor"....y si se te cruzan las órdenes cuando ya va subiendo un uno y pico por ciento??

Dando orden por lo mejor no te puedes garantizar que se te crucen al cierre de hoy (4,78), hoy con SAN has tenido mucha suerte ya que se te han cruzado en el cierre de ayer.

Cuando he dado ese tipo de orden, las suelo dar limitadas, y si el gap lo hace abrir por encima del precio que he dado, pues lógicamente no se me cruzan.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hamijo, con cariño, pero creo que se está haciendo un lío. Va cambiando a diario sus pronósticos, lo cual no es necesariamente malo, pero como usted no opina, sino que asegura, pues se lee raro que un día los 7.200 se vayan a ver el 5 de septiembre y al cabo de dos sesiones el nuevo escenario sea para el 16 un rebotón desde 1.000 puntos más arriba de lo inicialmente sentenciado.
> 
> Ha visto el giro en los índices y no puedo dejar de felicitarle por ello, pero ahora parece que anda algo perdido. Como compañero de estudios, que aquí estamos aprendiendo la mayoría, le recomiendo que intente evitar mezclar precio y tiempo y se centre en la estructura del movimiento. Mirando el gráfico, que creo que es lo que usted hace, por lo general no podemos saber cuando pasará una cosa u otra, pero sí que resulta posible detectar cambios de rumbo, que es lo que debemos intentar aprovechar.
> 
> Un saludo a los que murieron, pero se resignan a vivir.



pero cuando nos giramos desde 8800 ya lo dije , que veia guano pero que habia posibilidad de continuar el lateral :ouch:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

Espero que mis perdidas en TRE vayan a parar a usted. 

Continuo largo LVMH.
Corto Sacyr. Corto TRE.

Y sigo buscando entradas largo ibex, dax.


----------



## Mulder (7 Sep 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Tenemos hoy otro día totalmente gacelero, sin ataques fuertes de ningún tipo y en ninguna dirección, lo único destacable ha sido una orden de 102 contratos a la venta hacia las 10:05, de hecho la mayor parte de las operaciones han sido de venta, con alguna compra intercalada muy aislada.

En subasta han comprado descaradamente y con algo más de volumen que durante la sesión.

En resumen, seguimos en la atonía septembriana, venden pero sin convencimiento y gaceleramente, incluso cogiendo paquetes cercanos en el tiempo, ya que posiblemente algún leoncio grande está escalonando las órdenes, sale muy poco. Parecen esperar que los gringos hagan otro subidón de nuevo, porque el volumen de la subasta contrasta bastante con la apatía del resto de la jornada.


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Ya nos parece poco un SP 1.63% arriba????:8::8:
> 
> 
> De todas formas siguen manteniendo pólvora dentro, aún creo que puede rascarse algo interesante.ienso:




... si parar desde 1135 como anticipábamos hace dos días respecto a que en esa cota aprox podría rebotar. Ahora en 1190, yo prefiero los últimos para otro no vaya a ser ...
Suerte amijo.:Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

Una lectura podria ser esta?

Esperan un movimiento violento de USA arriba, y acumulan poco a poco, soltanto migajas durante la sesion, y en caso de no verse distribuyen y empapelada que te crio. Pero este mes el vencimiento es el 16 y el bernanke no habla hasta el 21, no?

Y me mosquea esto, porque el eur usd no concuerda
http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?t=3m&s=^GDAXI&l=on&z=l&q=l&c=^GSPC


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

El 25% en el sp500 sobre los 1300 hubieran dado niveles de 975, que si se acuerdan era lo que decia de ver el indice por debajo de 1000 puntos, hace ya varias semanas, antes de vacaciones. En el dax se ha llevado a cabo pero en el sp no, y eso, aqui en España, no se si en la city, ladefense y wall street a alguno lo tiene un poco extrañado. No se que pensaran ustedes...


----------



## ghkghk (7 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> No sé muy bien como va el cruce de órdenes, pero...antes me has dicho que entrabas "por lo mejor"....y si se te cruzan las órdenes cuando ya va subiendo un uno y pico por ciento??
> 
> Dando orden por lo mejor no te puedes garantizar que se te crucen al cierre de hoy (4,78), hoy con SAN has tenido mucha suerte ya que se te han cruzado en el cierre de ayer.
> 
> Cuando he dado ese tipo de orden, las suelo dar limitadas, y si el gap lo hace abrir por encima del precio que he dado, pues lógicamente no se me cruzan.



Depende de a la hora a la que me meta opto por una u otra. Creo, y que me corrija alguien que sepa más que yo (que son todos) que si doy la orden a estas horas me pongo a la cola con el precio que señale. Hoy por ejemplo, siendo pronto y sin seguridad de que haya un gran gap, sí pondría el precio. Ayer en SAN entré antes de acostarme pero con seguridad de que hoy subiríamos bastante, al menos por la mañana (incluso en las grandes bajadas al principio comienzan subiendo o al menos plano) y por eso entré a lo mejor. Quería coger el tren sin importarme el precio exacto.

Aunque igual no funciona exactamente así...


----------



## atman (7 Sep 2011)

Ladran, luego cabalgamos...


----------



## ghkghk (7 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Espero que mis perdidas en TRE vayan a parar a usted.
> 
> Continuo largo LVMH.
> Corto Sacyr. Corto TRE.
> ...




No sé si es que la miro con ojos de buen padre, pero me parece que TRE no es el mejor valor para estar a día de hoy corto. Lleva un porrón de jornadas muy por encima del Ibex, a excepción del día siguiente a resultados. Cae menos y sube más. Y su negocio son los $, que yo lo veo alcista con el EUR al que aún le quedan muchos sustos.

Sinceramente, y como comprenderá, le deseo ::


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El 25% en el sp500 sobre los 1300 hubieran dado niveles de 975, que si se acuerdan era lo que decia de ver el indice por debajo de 1000 puntos, hace ya varias semanas, antes de vacaciones. En el dax se ha llevado a cabo pero en el sp no, y eso, aqui en España, no se si en la city, ladefense y wall street a alguno lo tiene un poco extrañado. No se que pensaran ustedes...



Es que en SP se hace muy duro vender el índice estándo "in Ben we trust". Allí saben que le van a meter gasolina a espuertas a la economía .... otra cosa es que el año pasado fué QE=subidón y ahora lo mismo hacen QE=pichí pachá.


----------



## Claca (7 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Te cuento. Estaba pensando, al cierre uasno y si este es buejo, meter 20.000 en iberdrola (las comisiones de bankinter en este caso son ridiculas) el stop ceñidisimo y en el momento que suba mas de un 1%, dinamico cortito y dejar correr.
> 
> Creo que si USA cierra hoy bien, mañana algo de recorrido alcista hasta que hable Obama habra.
> 
> ...



Te lo he mirado y, francamente, lo que comentas tiene más que ver con el vicio que otra cosa, al menos para los que planteamos las operaciones con escuadra y cartabón. En rangos tan estrechos la fiabilidad es muy baja, por algo el trading en ese nivel está dominado por maquinitas, pero vaya, lo máximo que he podido acotar:







Se pierde el fibo y no se pasa a pesar de las constantes embestidas, mala señal.







Si hay gap al alza lo más probable es que la mayor parte del recorrido esté ya hecho en apertura, lo cual dejaría un R/R bastante malo.

Lamento no poder ser de más ayuda, pero este tipo de planteamientos están muy alejados de mi visión de la bolsa.


----------



## sirpask (7 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Amigo nunca me subestime....obsequio de la casa.::::









¿hacia que dirreccion de la rosa de los vientos mirabas para tener la premolicion de los 165? Por que cuando he cerrao a las 17.10 la cosa estaba jodida jodida... y tu insitias XD


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿hacia que dirreccion de la rosa de los vientos mirabas para tener la premolicion de los 165? Por que cuando he cerrao a las 17.10 la cosa estaba jodida jodida... y tu insitias XD



No se lo diga a nadie, pero juego con ventaja.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Te lo he mirado y, francamente, lo que comentas tiene más que ver con el vicio que otra cosa, al menos para los que planteamos las operaciones con escuadra y cartabón. En rangos tan estrechos la fiabilidad es muy baja, por algo el trading en ese nivel está dominado por maquinitas, pero vaya, lo máximo que he podido acotar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muchísimas gracias. Sin duda es como un casino, pero siguiendo la tendencia lo más probable es que algo se pueda rascar. A excepción de TRE, donde entré sin mirar ni saber ni nada sólo por unos informes que leí (y bien que lo estoy pagando), llevo unas 7 entradas (REP, IBE, TEF y varias SAN) donde simplemente con entrar siguiendo la tendencia de Ibex más USA y un poco vuestros gráficos he podido sacar sobre un 2-3% arriesgando sólo un 1% del stop. Sé que esto no es ciencia, pero ha habido veces que las inercias de todos los mercados parecían claras y sacar un picotazo no ha sido complicado. Quizá haya sido simplemente suerte.

O, lo más probable, es que no entienda el proceso. Si yo doy orden hoy a las 18h. a un precio determinado, se me pone a la cola de la preapertura ¿me equivoco? 

Igual me estoy ganando el Premio Gacela del Trimestre...


----------



## Claca (7 Sep 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Buenas tardes señores/as
> 
> Donde ves el apoyo del Bund Claca, sobre los 135,48 - 135, 60 si lo hubiera?



No quiero mentirte, no tengo ni idea. No lo sigo a corto plazo y ya ha cumplido el objetivo que planteaba unas sesiones atrás (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a-248.html#post4925570). Lo que sí puedo decirte es que no debería quedarle demasiada subida. Para los que estén largos en el BUND en plan tranquilo, los 138,2 son zona de retirada, pues, aunque lo más probable es que todavía se vean nuevos máximos, a semanas (tal vez un par de meses) vista los cortos ofrecen mejores perspectivas para el medio plazo.


----------



## atman (7 Sep 2011)

Bueno señores, pues hasta aquí... son 11 puntitos del SP. Ni tan mal... ¿no?  

...y que conste qu esto no significa que no crea que aún puede seguir arriba... que ahora mismo sigue bien la pauta alcista... pero es que aquí nunca se sabe.


----------



## Claca (7 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias. Sin duda es como un casino, pero siguiendo la tendencia lo más probable es que algo se pueda rascar. A excepción de TRE, donde entré sin mirar ni saber ni nada sólo por unos informes que leí (y bien que lo estoy pagando), llevo unas 7 entradas (REP, IBE, TEF y varias SAN) donde simplemente con entrar siguiendo la tendencia de Ibex más USA y un poco vuestros gráficos he podido sacar sobre un 2-3% arriesgando sólo un 1% del stop. Sé que esto no es ciencia, pero ha habido veces que las inercias de todos los mercados parecían claras y sacar un picotazo no ha sido complicado. Quizá haya sido simplemente suerte.
> 
> O, lo más probable, es que no entienda el proceso. Si yo doy orden hoy a las 18h. a un precio determinado, se me pone a la cola de la preapertura ¿me equivoco?
> 
> Igual me estoy ganando el Premio Gacela del Trimestre...



Antes de la apertura se produce una subasta que fija el precio de salida, así que no hay colas que valgan :-( Por supuesto puedes introducir una orden limitada con total normalidad, pero probablemente, si hay gap, se quedará muy por debajo del precio de salida y no se ejecutará. También tienes la opción de participar en la subasta, eso ya depende del broker, creo.


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias. Sin duda es como un casino, pero siguiendo la tendencia lo más probable es que algo se pueda rascar. A excepción de TRE, donde entré sin mirar ni saber ni nada sólo por unos informes que leí (y bien que lo estoy pagando), llevo unas 7 entradas (REP, IBE, TEF y varias SAN) donde simplemente con entrar siguiendo la tendencia de Ibex más USA y un poco vuestros gráficos he podido sacar sobre un 2-3% arriesgando sólo un 1% del stop. Sé que esto no es ciencia, pero ha habido veces que las inercias de todos los mercados parecían claras y sacar un picotazo no ha sido complicado. Quizá haya sido simplemente suerte.
> 
> O, lo más probable, es que no entienda el proceso. Si yo doy orden hoy a las 18h. a un precio determinado, se me pone a la cola de la preapertura ¿me equivoco?
> 
> Igual me estoy ganando el Premio Gacela del Trimestre...



La tendencia es amiga, siempre!!!!. Ese es el truco de sus aciertos.
Un problema que suelen tener los bajistas es que cuando ven un gráfico, siempre ven "a ver si baja para pillarlo y ganarle más". Y claro, meten en una tendencia bajista porque ven que llega a un soporte, .... y lo que pasa es que o bien se queda por ahí o bien lo rompe para seguir bajando.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Antes de la apertura se produce una subasta que fija el precio de salida, así que no hay colas que valgan :-( Por supuesto puedes introducir una orden limitada con total normalidad, pero probablemente, si hay gap, se quedará muy por debajo del precio de salida y no se ejecutará. También tienes la opción de participar en la subasta, eso ya depende del broker, creo.



Pues con Bankinter a las 09:01 ya las tengo compradas... Por eso digo que es un cara o cruz con digamos un 70% de posibilidades de cara. Es casino, claro, aquí no hay nada cierto, pero si tengo una moneda trucada que da un 70% de veces cara... ¿por qué no jugar? Stop en -1,5% por ejemplo y si no dejar correr.

¿De verdad lo ves tanta locura?


----------



## Claca (7 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues con Bankinter a las 09:01 ya las tengo compradas... Por eso digo que es un cara o cruz con digamos un 70% de posibilidades de cara. Es casino, claro, aquí no hay nada cierto, pero si tengo una moneda trucada que da un 70% de veces cara... ¿por qué no jugar? Stop en -1,5% por ejemplo y si no dejar correr.
> 
> ¿De verdad lo ves tanta locura?



A ver si lo entiendo... te metes a subasta aceptando hasta cierto precio y luego pones un stop y listos. ¿Locura? Para nada. Fundamento, pues no el que a mí me gusta, pero no digo que no pueda funcionar


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2011)

Señores, que el SP ande por los 119X y el chulibex siga hundido en 82XX es de chiste (el pardillo es el Chulibex).

El que se crea que las cosas ocurren por casualidad, que se lo haga mirar.

Cuidado y buen trading.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo... te metes a subasta aceptando hasta cierto precio y luego pones un stop y listos. ¿Locura? Para nada. Fundamento, pues no el que a mí me gusta, pero no digo que no pueda funcionar



Mas o menos. Pero solo en dias en los que todos los gurus del foro anticipan una tendencia al dia siguiente y evitando valores estilo sacyr que te abren en un -5% como lo mas normal del mundo. 

Si tuvieras una moneda que sacase cara el 55% de las veces (que son mas) y ademas cara se pagase mas que cruz... Cuantas veces echarias dicha moneda?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2011)

SP, nuevo tirón hacia arriba, marcando 1195. Los guaneros de momento abstenerse porque sigue con una fortaleza de narices. Basta con ver el gráfico en horas.

La pregunta del millón para los foreros, tendrá la desfachatez de llegar a 1230?


----------



## kokaine (7 Sep 2011)

Se la estan jugando a la carta de OBAMA de mañana. 
Deben de ver muy claro la ley de rebaja de impuestos a grandes empresas que repatrien capital.

PEnsando en macroeconomia, lei hace tiempo y no recuerdo a quien, que USA siempre ha tenido la gran habilidad de traspasar sus grandes crisis al resto del mundo. Y realmente viendo una grafico de largo plazo de SP y cualquier indice Europeo la diferencia es abismal. 
Seremos los Europeos capaces de pasarle el "muerto" a otro tipo de economias?? quizas emergentes o algo asi. Ellas viven ahora su boom ladrillero, de consumo, de inflacion etc. Todo eso petara y quizas sea entonces nuestro momento. 5 años? 10 años?


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2011)

kokaine dijo:


> Se la estan jugando a la carta de OBAMA de mañana.
> Deben de ver muy claro la ley de rebaja de impuestos a grandes empresas que repatrien capital.
> 
> PEnsando en macroeconomia, lei hace tiempo y no recuerdo a quien, que USA siempre ha tenido la gran habilidad de traspasar sus grandes crisis al resto del mundo. Y realmente viendo una grafico de largo plazo de SP y cualquier indice Europeo la diferencia es abismal.
> Seremos los Europeos capaces de pasarle el "muerto" a otro tipo de economias?? quizas emergentes o algo asi. Ellas viven ahora su boom ladrillero, de consumo, de inflacion etc. Todo eso petara y quizas sea entonces nuestro momento. 5 años? 10 años?



La van a dopar vía estímulos y lo que sea necesario porque la riqueza de individuos y empresas está en la bolsa. No obstante tiene truco, visualice el SP aplicando el impacto del euro y verá que se ha dado una leche del calibre de las europeas. A nivel de bolsa, al ciudadano americano no le impacta (compra y vende en $) pero al europeo le cruje porque sufre el proceso de devaluación. Esto no es así si invierte en CFDs donde el cambio solo afecta a la diferencia en el cierre.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (7 Sep 2011)

¿Qué valores veis especialmente bajistas en el Ibex? ¿Creéis que TRE puede cambiar su tendencia bajista?


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Qué valores veis especialmente bajistas en el Ibex? ¿Creéis que TRE puede cambiar su tendencia bajista?



Si el mercado rompe niveles a la baja, TODOS.

La cuestión es si romperá a la baja o no. Esa es la clave.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

Marzo 2009 
Actual Diferencia

sp500 700 1200 +71%
eur usd 1,27 1,40 +10%

2002

sp500 1200 1200 0%
eur usd 0,9 1,40 +55%


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Qué valores veis especialmente bajistas en el Ibex? ¿Creéis que TRE puede cambiar su tendencia bajista?



En mi humilde opinión, es bajista y no pasa a otro escenario hasta que no supere los 32 euros. Primer tiene resistencia en 28 euros. Está cotizando algo por encima de 26 euros por lo que hay recorrido .... si le dá por subir ya que al ser bajista ....

En cuanto al IBEX, cualquier nombre que digamos está bajista. Si el IBEX sube hasta 8800, pues tirarán todos ellos mucho. Pero el quid está en que va a hacer el IBEX, o mejor dicho, lo que vaya a hacer el boss (SP).

Es una acción en la que es fácil acabar :: aunque algún día tendrá que dejar de bajar. Para ello, no queda otra que esperar a ver el suelo y posterior fuga.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Sep 2011)

Bueno bueno que pepon esta esto por dios. A ver con que sale el puto negrata mañana, con lo fraude que es ese tipo calquier cosa sorprende. 

QE3, bienvenida, petroleo por las nubes pero lo que importa es que la bolsa suba, nada mas.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Sep 2011)

Casualidad de la vida, llego a casa, me conecto y veo al Dow haciendo maximos diarios en 11400 y al sp en 1198. Ya ha hablado la FED?

Y el ibex subiendo 100 puntos ahora...:: que cojones ha pasado esta tarde??


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2011)

El SP sigue tirando que se jode (sobre 1200 en breve). A ver qué hace en la última media hora ... ahí vamos a poder obtener algunas conclusiones. Si acaba en los máximos como en el cierre de ayer, pa pensar.


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Casualidad de la vida, llego a casa, me conecto y veo al Dow haciendo maximos diarios en 11400 y al sp en 1198. Ya ha hablado la FED?
> 
> Y el ibex subiendo 100 puntos ahora...:: que cojones ha pasado esta tarde??



Si ya ha hablado (no sé si ya ha acabado). He leido en internet que dice que USA está creciendo, lento pero creciendo ... vamos que ellos piensan que la recesión es para los maricas y ellos son mango tango.


----------



## atman (7 Sep 2011)

amnistía fiscal y cuencoarrocismo... umm. habrá que trasladar las maquiladoras a yankilandia. ¿eso es lo que que quieren/descuentan los mercados? la virgen...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2011)

Mañana cuando hable estara descontado 

:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## sirpask (7 Sep 2011)

¿EL viernes la bolsa de Madrid está abierta? ¿EL IBex puede funcionar sin abrir la bolsa de madrid?
Es fiesta local, y la pregunta igual es una chorrada. Si es así, sorry.


----------



## aksarben (7 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿EL viernes la bolsa de Madrid está abierta? ¿EL IBex puede funcionar sin abrir la bolsa de madrid?
> Es fiesta local, y la pregunta igual es una chorrada. Si es así, sorry.



CALENDARIO BURSTIL 2011

Parece que abren


----------



## Mr. Brightside (7 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿EL viernes la bolsa de Madrid está abierta? ¿EL IBex puede funcionar sin abrir la bolsa de madrid?
> Es fiesta local, y la pregunta igual es una chorrada. Si es así, sorry.



Abren, y BME me dará dividendos.


----------



## FranR (7 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿el que ? :: no problem amigo voy corto desde 13,64 si toca el 13,60 cierro cortos , ahora mismo en 13,42 :Aplauso:



Una pregunta de novato. Tef ha cerrado en 13.59, es decir, a solo una centésima de su orden de venta de cortos.

Si mañana abre con más de un 1% el IBEX de GAP arriba, la apertura de TEF se puede ir a 13,75 fácil.

¿Qué pierde esos 11 céntimos?:::


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Aún mantiene esas telefónicas???



Por decirlo de alguna forma, alguien se ha dedicado a acumular desde las 16.30 a 13.40. Dejando una ligera "falta de oferta", de vez en cuando algunos se dan una alegría para el cuerpo. La figura de los últimos diez minutos ha quedado como rara ¿verdad?::::::


Si alguien es tan amable y lo tiene, a ver si puede hacer una radiografía de esos últimos minutos de cotización.


De todas formas el mercado no duerme y lo mismo se queda solo en un susto...Siempre quedara la subasta de apertura...:fiufiu::fiufiu:

P.D. Paquito aguanta la compra, buen precio de entrada. Ya sabes objetivo ambicioso, pero nada de medias tintas.


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El SP sigue tirando que se jode (sobre 1200 en breve). A ver qué hace en la última media hora ... ahí vamos a poder obtener algunas conclusiones. Si acaba en los máximos como en el cierre de ayer, pa pensar.




Pues en eso anda, fuerte por arriba salvo que le metan papelón en estos 10 minutos que queda.
Resulta curioso el comportamiento la plata hoy. Ha estado bajando durante el día (en la medida que los índices iban hacia arriba .... confirmando la descorrelación o mejor dicho, la correlación inversa que ha tenido en las últimas semanas) para después durante la tarde comenzar a subir en línea con los índices (ahora correlacción directa!!!!) y desmarcándose del oro. Y digo curioso en principio le beneficia que la economía esté mal para que metan dinero a paladas (generando potencial inflacción, y actuando como refugio para conservar el valor del dinero), sin embargo el discurso de la FED es un poco aguafiestas como ayer el de la Presidenta de la Fed de Chicago (creo).

Pues a pensar y ahora que nadie nos oye,
sería descabellado pensar que en unos días le van a dar fuerte a los índices (para abajo) con el ánimo de llegar a la reunión de Ben Bernanke con miedo en los mercados para que el tío Ben se estire un poco y nos dé más aguinaldo. Yo no lo descartaría. EN CUALQUIER CASO, ESTO QUE ESCRIBO NO ES NINGUNA RECOMENDACIÓN DE INVERSIÓN.

Claro está, a ver que cuenta mañana Obama ... que seguro que es chau chau bla porque lo que diga tiene que pasar por el Congreso, debatirlo, cambiarlo, negociarlo, reducirlo, estirarlo, magrearlo, suplicarlo, prevendarlo ...

En fín, mañana habrá movimiento y es posible que tras el discurso de Obama se genere un movimiento de cierta consistencia para la siguiente semana. Pudiera ser correctivo (el hamijo MM se alegraría un huevo) o alcista que es lo que están pidiendo el SP para llegar al techo del canal alcista (primero a currarse el 1230).


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pues en eso anda, fuerte por arriba salvo que le metan papelón en estos 10 minutos que queda.
> Resulta curioso el comportamiento la plata hoy. Ha estado bajando durante el día (en la medida que los índices iban hacia arriba .... confirmando la descorrelación o mejor dicho, la correlación inversa que ha tenido en las últimas semanas) para después durante la tarde comenzar a subir en línea con los índices (ahora correlacción directa!!!!) y desmarcándose del oro. Y digo curioso en principio le beneficia que la economía esté mal para que metan dinero a paladas (generando potencial inflacción, y actuando como refugio para conservar el valor del dinero), sin embargo el discurso de la FED es un poco aguafiestas como ayer el de la Presidenta de la Fed de Chicago (creo).
> 
> Pues a pensar y ahora que nadie nos oye,
> ...



Conociendo a Luis, creo que sigue dentro con un alto porcentaje de la cuenta, este "retroceso" le ha servido para rellenar objetivos semanales. Tiene toda la razón que como empiecen a soltar papel DE VERDAD, se va a notar y durante varias sesiones. Hay que estar muyyyy atentos HAMIJO


----------



## rafaxl (7 Sep 2011)

Cierre en maximos con dos cojones. Estos yankis ya son totalmente predecibles. Mañana mas subidas, petroleo brent en 115 y subiendo rapidamente.


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Cierre en maximos con dos cojones. Estos yankis ya son totalmente predecibles. Mañana mas subidas, petroleo brent en 115 y subiendo rapidamente.



Rafael no se me "inrite", que cualquier día le dan una alegría


----------



## FranR (7 Sep 2011)

El Ibex ahora mismo en 8256:8::8:


----------



## rafaxl (7 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Rafael no se me "inrite", que cualquier día le dan una alegría



Hombre "irritarme" no pero creo que son dignos de dinamitarlos cuando estan pasando el pedo a los demas, jodiendo a medio mundo para librarse ellos del marron. A lo hecho pecho y sino que lo piensen mejor, su crisis al final sera nuestra crisis.


----------



## Independentista_vasco (7 Sep 2011)

Una información que considero interesante: acaba de terminar la tertulia económica de La Brújula, en Onda Cero, y José Carlos Díez ha afirmado que da por seguro un evento de crédito en menos de un mes, concretamente por parte de Grecia. Cierto que hay innumerables motivos para criticar a este economista por su postura en los últimos años... pero igual de cierto es, creo, que está muy introducido en el sistema y de hecho la empresa para que la que trabaja es uno de los mayores intermediarios de renta pública española. Lo dicho, Grecia simplemente está haciendo un paripé y ,salvo que se tomen unas medidas extremas que considera muy improbables, acabará desencadenando ese evento de crédito a corto plazo al que seguirá un periodo de restricción de crédito en toda la economía mundial (otro post Lehman).

Edito: ya está colgada la tertulia en la web; hoy ha sido toda interesante pero lo que indico está a partir del minuto 51: <div style="width:410px; height: 267px; margin:10px auto;">
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,0,0" width="410" height="47" align="middle"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"/>
<param name="movie" value="http://www.ondacero.es/static/swf/swf/AUPlayer.swf"/>
<param name="quality" value="high"/>
<param name="scale" value="noscale"/>
<param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff"/>
<param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/>
<param name="FlashVars" value="xml=http://www.ondacero.es/audioxml/1002801/2011/09/07/00078.xml"/>
<embed src="http://www.ondacero.es/static/swf/swf/AUPlayer.swf" width="410" height="47" quality="high" allow******Access="always" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" FlashVars="xml=http://www.ondacero.es/audioxml/1002801/2011/09/07/00078.xml"/></object>
<p style="font: 12px Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color:#F60;margin-top:0;padding-top:3px;">M&aacute;s audios en <a title="Audios Onda Cero" href="http://www.ondacero.es/audios-online" target="_blank" style="color:#F60;">Onda Cero</a></p>
</div>


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Hombre "irritarme" no pero creo que son dignos de dinamitarlos cuando estan pasando el pedo a los demas, jodiendo a medio mundo para librarse ellos del marron. A lo hecho pecho y sino que lo piensen mejor, su crisis al final sera nuestra crisis.



Por qué no te metes largo cuando ves que sube, con o sin razón?. Es más divertido y sobre todo rentable que esperar.

La bolsa poco tiene que ver con la economía etc.... que está igual de bien/mal que la semana pasada. Sin embargo quien hubiera estado en el SP500 con dos contratos en la dirección contraria (largo de 1230-1135 y corto de 1135-1200), .... le hubieran metido un palo de 180 puntos x 500 dolares. Menos mal que el dolar vale 0,7 euros :


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2011)

Independentista_vasco dijo:


> Una información que considero interesante: acaba de terminar la tertulia económica de La Brújula, en Onda Cero, y José Carlos Díez ha afirmado que da por seguro un evento de crédito en menos de un mes, concretamente por parte de Grecia. Cierto que hay innumerables motivos para criticar a este economista por su postura en los últimos años... pero igual de cierto es, creo, que está muy introducido en el sistema y de hecho la empresa para que la que trabaja es uno de los mayores intermediarios de renta pública española. Lo dicho, Grecia simplemente está haciendo un paripé y ,salvo que se tomen unas medidas extremas que considera muy improbables, acabará desencadenando ese evento de crédito a corto plazo al que seguirá un periodo de restricción de crédito en toda la economía mundial (otro post Lehman).



Pues puede pasar perfectamente, no sé si en un mes o 3 pero pasará porque estos tipos no son capaces de pagar lo que deben .... y al final los políticos tirarán la cuchara antes de que tengan una revuelta civil seria.

Ahora bien, que sea José Carlos Díez quién lo sepa mejor que nadie, lo diga y los mercados no se muevan hacia abajo ... dá que pensar. Si lo hubiera dicho Merkel .... ahora estaría el foro petado porque todos los índices estarían desplomándose.

Pero lo dicho, el quid está más en saber cuándo ocurrirá más que si ocurrirá. Fíjese que nos la meten doblada poco a poco. Hace bastantes meses, hablar de una quita era "la bicha", pues el acuerdo de julio en la UE .... es una quita. Lo dicho, nos la meten doblada pero con tiempo.
:vomito:


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2011)

SP en 1200!!!!

Y ayer por la mañana en 1135 ...... cuántos dramas económicos en pillados a contrapié habrá habido?. Suerte, si quedó algún ahorrillo ... se puede volver a triunfar, que lo pregunten a Gekko.

Moraleja: El stop loss, mandatory.


----------



## FranR (7 Sep 2011)

Sigue subiendo en el after y el IBEX en 267. A ver si alguien me puede contestar a la pregunta de la página anterior....


----------



## The Hellion (7 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pues puede pasar perfectamente, no sé si en un mes o 3 pero pasará porque estos tipos no son capaces de pagar lo que deben .... y al final los políticos tirarán la cuchara antes de que tengan una revuelta civil seria.
> 
> Ahora bien, que sea José Carlos Díez quién lo sepa mejor que nadie, lo diga y los mercados no se muevan hacia abajo ... dá que pensar. Si lo hubiera dicho Merkel .... ahora estaría el foro petado porque todos los índices estarían desplomándose.
> 
> ...



Bien, y cuando ocurra el acontecimiento planetario, ¿qué podemos hacer?

Si lo pregunto ahí afuera, donde en vez de gacela soy pompero, ya sé qué van a responder (hetairas, farla, escopetas...) , pero aquí, además de risas, hay bastante sentido común, así que las sugerencias serán más que agradecidas.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (7 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Bien, y cuando ocurra el acontecimiento planetario, ¿qué podemos hacer?
> 
> Si lo pregunto ahí afuera, donde en vez de gacela soy pompero, ya sé qué van a responder (hetairas, farla, escopetas...) , pero aquí, además de risas, hay bastante sentido común, así que las sugerencias serán más que agradecidas.



Rezar caballero, rezar... que para empezar sale barato a cortos y a largos


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Bien, y cuando ocurra el acontecimiento planetario, ¿qué podemos hacer?
> 
> Si lo pregunto ahí afuera, donde en vez de gacela soy pompero, ya sé qué van a responder (hetairas, farla, escopetas...) , pero aquí, además de risas, hay bastante sentido común, así que las sugerencias serán más que agradecidas.



Pues imagino que a los griegos .... les harán un griego y a los españoles dependerá de qué ocurra a nivel UE.

En cualquier caso, es más importante que desaparezca ZaPatonto porque cada vez que habla sube el pan. Con él nos iría mal en el euro, en la peseta, en la legalización de la farla ..... Humilde opinión.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Bien, y cuando ocurra el acontecimiento planetario, ¿qué podemos hacer?
> 
> Si lo pregunto ahí afuera, donde en vez de gacela soy pompero, ya sé qué van a responder (hetairas, farla, escopetas...) , pero aquí, además de risas, hay bastante sentido común, así que las sugerencias serán más que agradecidas.




ETF inverso del Ibex. Oro o plata. Empresas que coticen en francos suizos, bolsa noruega o incluso McDonalds y similares (aunque caiga la bolsa USA la revalorización por divisa será enorme y tu dinero estará a salvo)... Hay mil opciones.

Aunque yo no me la jugaría y compraría hectáreas, farla y escopetas.


----------



## faraico (7 Sep 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato. Tef ha cerrado en 13.59, es decir, a solo una centésima de su orden de venta de cortos.
> 
> Si mañana abre con más de un 1% el IBEX de GAP arriba, la apertura de TEF se puede ir a 13,75 fácil.
> 
> ¿Qué pierde esos 11 céntimos?:::



Le cito a ver si alguien nos saca de dudas.

Análogamente, se podría decir que si en venta de acciones pones un stop loss....la condicion que a mi me hace marcar es: "valor igual o menor que"

Imagino que en cuanto la cotización toque ese igual, se pone a la venta y se vende al precio que te lo compren, digo yo....


----------



## Fran200 (7 Sep 2011)

El problema que tienen con Grecia es que sus sindicatos y fuerzas vivas lo son de verdad. Ahora mismo en esta situación la deuda es IMPAGABLE para ellos. (Conozco el problema Griego de primera mano, incluso he tenido que vivir allí una época de mi vida)

Problema: Meter la tijera a fondo significaría una revuelta de consecuencias impredecibles (bueno si, levantamiento militar y dictadura). Al final pagarían porque un bloqueo internacional por "morosos" en poco tiempo desembocaría en hambre, revueltas, migraciones masivas. En este escenario se puede aplicar cualquier tipo de medida. Se podría empezar de "cero".

La segunda opción, poco a poco: Refinanciación de deuda, ajustes progresivos en el sector público y gastos públicos (las barbaridades que podáis imaginar no son nada con lo que allí hay, es una sociedad TOTALMENTE SUBVENCIONADA). Pueden tardar 5-10 años, pero se podría empezar a plantear una devolución de deuda, pero con un país irreconocible. En este segundo escenario Atenas es una mera embajada de Alemania en Hellas.

Hasta ahora se había intentado ejecutar este plan de poco a poco en todos los países con problemas, pero esta temida double deep está dando al traste con el plan previsto. Recuperación de economías punteras, que tiraran de los periféricos, acompañados de progresivas medidas de recorte. Que va a pasar, se van a acelerar reformas, especialmente en entidades locales y autonómicas (la entrevista a Salgado ayer quedo muy claro, lo dijo con una sonrisa en la boca, que a algún visir autonómico se le atragantó).

P.D. yo también he estado escuchando La Brújula, y seguimos con el mismo problema. Ombliguismo:
Uno como vive de una Universidad Pública: "La reducción del gasto público nos lleva a profundizar en la recesión" Para decirle, mire Vd. el dinero que a usted se le va a recortar y a su Universidad, es más dinero que va a tener la gente en la calle con disminución de impuestos, por lo tanto al consumo y posible recuperación económica.

El Otro de las Cajas de Ahorros: "Lo fundamental es arreglar la situación financiera". Claro para salvar su culo. No amigo, sus cajitas si están en quiebra se liquidan, los dirigentes van a la carcel, si ha habido gestión negligente y naturalmente todos los que han pillado "cacho" pagan con sus patrimonios, hasta donde lleguen. Luego se empaqueta y se vende al mejor postor (si se vende)


El final de la Historia, si todo va bien: Unidad real de la UE, pérdida de soberanías nacionales (pobrecitos los de los terruños). Cuando alguien con el poder suficiente diga, esto se puede gastar y yo le digo en qué, entonces funcionará el Euro.


Perdón por el tocho.


----------



## FranR (7 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Le cito a ver si alguien nos saca de dudas.
> 
> Análogamente, se podría decir que si en venta de acciones pones un stop loss....la condicion que a mi me hace marcar es: "valor igual o menor que"
> 
> Imagino que en cuanto la cotización toque ese igual, se pone a la venta y se vende al precio que te lo compren, digo yo....



Según tengo entendido:

Si ha puesto orden de venta a 13.60 se va a vender en el primer cruce, y tal como está la cosa :::: . Se le ejecutan a pérdidas, por encima de 13.70.

Si no ha puesto. Pues puede empezar la sesión ya con -0.11 por acción y esperar a ver si cae o jugarse el culo del todo.

Que alguien confirme esto.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (7 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> El problema que tienen con Grecia es que sus sindicatos y fuerzas vivas lo son de verdad. Ahora mismo en esta situación la deuda es IMPAGABLE para ellos. (Conozco el problema Griego de primera mano, incluso he tenido que vivir allí una época de mi vida)
> 
> Problema: Meter la tijera a fondo significaría una revuelta de consecuencias impredecibles (bueno si, levantamiento militar y dictadura). Al final pagarían porque un bloqueo internacional por "morosos" en poco tiempo desembocaría en hambre, revueltas, migraciones masivas. En este escenario se puede aplicar cualquier tipo de medida. Se podría empezar de "cero".
> 
> ...



Estoy bastante de acuerdo con usted Fran, sin embargo yo el final de la Historia lo veo negro, negro, negro. Me puede llamar pesimista o lo que sea, pero para mi la aventura del EURO está por finalizar en unos cuantos años. Quisiera equivocarme pero me la verdad es que no es sostenible nuestro módelo actual y creo que ya es tarde para cambiarlo. En cuanto a las medidas que podríamos tomar, veo bastante bien las que comenta Rafa XL...


----------



## faraico (7 Sep 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Según tengo entendido:
> 
> Si ha puesto orden de venta a 13.60 se va a vender en el primer cruce, y tal como está la cosa :::: . Se le ejecutan a pérdidas, por encima de 13.70.
> 
> ...



Eso creo yo, y así sería en acciones, en posiciones cortas no tengo la más mínima idea/experiencia.

Pero por sentido común, será igual.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Sep 2011)

Jodo,como ha subido 

Mañana mandriladas veraniegas para los cortos en el ibex

Cuidado con el euro que tiene pinta de querer salir por patas


----------



## sirpask (7 Sep 2011)

mmm... donde veis la cotizacion del Ibex con la bolsa cerrada? estoy mirando en la pagina de mi broker o como se llama la empresa que me compra las acciones y no veo na de na


----------



## FranR (7 Sep 2011)

IG MARKET

A ver si aparece MuertoViviente y nos explica lo de los cortos de telefónica.


----------



## sirpask (7 Sep 2011)

Bien bien, necesito IBE a 5,1 para salir de una ratonera.
Pinta bien.

otra cosa, estais todo el dia con los cortos para aqui, los cortos para alli, y yo con esas cosas que no entiendo no me meto. Pero eso de usar cortos ¿es comprar futuros o opciones? o no tiene nada que ver :/


----------



## FranR (7 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Bien bien, necesito IBE a 5,1 para salir de una ratonera.
> Pinta bien.
> 
> otra cosa, estais todo el dia con los cortos para aqui, los cortos para alli, y yo con esas cosas que no entiendo no me meto. Pero eso de usar cortos ¿es comprar futuros o opciones? o no tiene nada que ver :/



Ponerse corto, abrir cortos, cerrar cortos


----------



## faraico (7 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Bien bien, necesito IBE a 5,1 para salir de una ratonera.
> Pinta bien.
> 
> otra cosa, estais todo el dia con los cortos para aqui, los cortos para alli, y yo con esas cosas que no entiendo no me meto. Pero eso de usar cortos ¿es comprar futuros o opciones? o no tiene nada que ver :/



jeje, la eterna pregunta...saldrás de la ratonera a 5,1 o dejarás escapar un pastón con las IBE a 6 en unas semanas?

En fin...si alguno supiésemos, jeje

suerte!


----------



## sirpask (7 Sep 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Ponerse corto, abrir cortos, cerrar cortos



okok, con esta frase me sobra,
"Hay varias herramientas que permiten ponerse corto, cada una con diferentes características; pero todas ellas tienen algo en común: el APALANCAMIENTO,"

Paso de jugar con dinero ke no tengo, seguire jugando cuando la bolsa esté baja, e intuya que vaya a subir... y mientras baja os leo, que os excitais mucho y me lo paso bien :cook: :cook:


na con 5,1 cubro perdidas y gastos de broker. Y a volver a empezar.
juego por diversion, nada mas.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Sep 2011)

El oro ha bajado bastante, ¿no?


----------



## Nico (8 Sep 2011)

Sólo digo una cosa... qué facil es estar en la bolsa si te prestan la maquinita que usa Fran !!



Hoy, con mucho mucho estudio había visto una sesión (hablo del Ibex) similar a la que él luego "cantó".

El problema es que no podía quedarme toda la sesión y las órdenes que había dejado quedaron un poco "largas" para activar la venta pero, si hubiera podido estar la sesión completa LA TENIAMOS AVISADA.

Así cualquiera !!


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ETF inverso del Ibex. Oro o plata. Empresas que coticen en francos suizos, bolsa noruega o incluso McDonalds y similares (aunque caiga la bolsa USA la revalorización por divisa será enorme y tu dinero estará a salvo)... Hay mil opciones.
> 
> Aunque yo no me la jugaría y compraría hectáreas, farla y escopetas.





y munición... mucha munición... 8:


----------



## ghkghk (8 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> y munición... mucha munición... 8:




No me gusta la violencia. Yo lanzarían un latún en medio de la marabunta hambrienta al estilo Torrente con el solomillo y los negritos... y aprovecharía para huir.


----------



## morgan (8 Sep 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Según tengo entendido:
> 
> Si ha puesto orden de venta a 13.60 se va a vender en el primer cruce, y tal como está la cosa :::: . Se le ejecutan a pérdidas, por encima de 13.70.
> 
> ...



Te pongo un caso de una mandrilada que me pasó hace tiempo y que es lo que le podrá pasar a MV mañana. Creo que un caso práctico lo explica mejor.

En una sesión me pongo largo en Abengoa, con un SL de un 0,8%.Voy palmando, pero muy poquito y veo que la sesión al final lleva una inercia positiva y que al final puedo ganar. Apuro al máximo para vender al final del todo y poder sacar lo máximo. Apuro tanto que la orden de venta llega a mercado cerrado y me quedo pillado para el día siguiente. Cierra con 0,5% de ganancia a mi favor.

Al día siguiente, se despierta el día con el oso del guano saliendo de la cueva. ABG en la apertura abre con una caída del 2%. Mi SL salta y se cruza, no con el precio del SL, sino que lo hace con el precio de la apertura, así que la mandrilada se lleva mi 0,5 de ganancia, mi 0,8 del SL y un 0,7 adicional de "regalo" .

Si MV tiene un Stop para saltar en 13,60 y hoy TEF ha cerrado en 13,59, y mañana tras la subasta de apertura abre a 13,70 , le va a tocar pagar el "salto".


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Señores, que el SP ande por los 119X y el chulibex siga hundido en 82XX es de chiste (el pardillo es el Chulibex).
> 
> El que se crea que las cosas ocurren por casualidad, que se lo haga mirar.
> 
> Cuidado y buen trading.



no he entendido esto ¿el ibex puede dar una campana desagradable?


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Por decirlo de alguna forma, alguien se ha dedicado a acumular desde las 16.30 a 13.40. Dejando una ligera "falta de oferta", de vez en cuando algunos se dan una alegría para el cuerpo. La figura de los últimos diez minutos ha quedado como rara ¿verdad?::::::
> 
> 
> Si alguien es tan amable y lo tiene, a ver si puede hacer una radiografía de esos últimos minutos de cotización.
> ...




:XX::XX:

La verdad es que hoy se lo había ganado, si no juega en virtual ::, el susto ahora en el cuerpo no se lo quita nadie.

De todas formas no se preocupe, si se deja algo de dinero, al menos que sepa que ha pagado alguna cerveza de un leoncio.

Queda mucha noche y mucho tela que cortar, pero en este momento la cura de humildad no se la quita nadie.

Hamijo siga dándonos estos grandes momentos


Esta es la segunda mandrilada que le dedico.

Como mañana el IBEX abra en +2% encima le concederemos el Galardón Gacelón del año.


JEFE le prometí diversión y nunca le he fallado. No me digan que en estas últimas sesiones no está animadita la cosa


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muertoviviente cierra cortos y espera reboton atrapagacelas hasta 8300





muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ quieren empezar rebotando y inmediatamente girarse a la baja ?
> 
> ya tenia pensado cerrar cortos pero esperare un poquito



En los 10 primeros minutos ya hemos cambiado de opinión...esto no lleva buena pinta.



muertoviviente dijo:


> si hoy estoy esperando subidon y caida a plomo 8:












muertoviviente dijo:


> corto en TEF en 13,64 mas que nada por los dividendos jugosos ::












muertoviviente dijo:


> claro , muertoviviente no suele invertir solo pa pipas :no:



Se crece....





muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿el que ? :: no problem amigo voy corto desde 13,64 si toca el 13,60 cierro cortos , ahora mismo en 13,42 :Aplauso:




El momento euforia...éxtasis...


Pero llega el cierre. Alguien se ha dedicado a acumular a 13.40 :ouch: y al cierre. *13.59*


En las pantallas el personal observa atónito como el SP sube otros 12 puntos desde el cierre de Europa, el IBEX en el after sube 100 puntos (Por lo que telefónica debe andar por el 13.75)....


Resultado: 








Mandril 1: Sr. MV esto pinta mal y aún me duele el culo de la última
MV: Espera que aún no ha terminado la noche y esto puede cambiar.
Mandril 2: Sr MV. espero que lleve razón porque cinco metros atrás viene un negrata que dice que conoce al Capitán Zulomán.

MV Algún día acertaré y entonces seremos nosotros los que reiremos.

Como siempre esto no es nada personal, pero se lo está ganando a pulso HAMIJO.
Siga que al menos le veo algunas capacidades en preveer movimientos a medio plazo.


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Sep 2011)

Al resto. Los grandes siguen comprados, de momento.

Está en el justo punto para un movimiento violento, está donde lo querían tener. Pasta dentro en positivo, multitud de inversores que no saben que hacer y se mantienen en liquidez, tras haber soportado algunas pérdidas en esta barrida.

Cualquier movimiento que se realice va a ser de gran envergadura, eso está más o menos claro.

Ajusten bien sus entradas y Stop. Aceptar pequeñas pérdidas colocando el Stop puede dar muy buenas recompensas.

Suerte Señores.


----------



## faraico (8 Sep 2011)

Mañana visitará a alguien este amigo mío


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Sep 2011)

Pena que no pueda seguir la sesión. Parece que será movidita, si no entiendo mal lo que comenta nuestro muy amado MM, cuya _clarividencia_ supera al aoráculo de Delfos. ¿Que digo? Deja a la bruja Lola a la altura del betún. 

Hoy estás más cerca de ser mio








Suerte a todos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> okok, con esta frase me sobra,
> "Hay varias herramientas que permiten ponerse corto, cada una con diferentes características; pero todas ellas tienen algo en común: el APALANCAMIENTO,"
> 
> Paso de jugar con dinero ke no tengo, seguire jugando cuando la bolsa esté baja, e intuya que vaya a subir... y mientras baja os leo, que os excitais mucho y me lo paso bien :cook: :cook:
> ...



ya lo dijo warren buffet

"los productos de apalancamiento son las verdaderas armas de destrucción masiva"


Leete el inicio de "leones contra gacelas" del señor carpatos, a mediados de los 90 no se que banco de inversión hizo un lehman cn productos de apalancamiento (100.000 millones creo que eran) y el mercado se giro donde no debía :ouch:

fue en el forex


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Sep 2011)

con que gacelon eh 

muertoviviente no invierte solo pa ganar pipas ya lo dije , lo de los gringos estaba previsto , yo mismo subi un grafico del sp500 y un pequeño triangulo :rolleye: 

y en el caso del ibex esperaba reboton hasta 8300 asi que cerre cortos en 8070 , cortos que traia desde 8650 , pero luego se vio la debilidad del ibex asi que mas o menos a la altura de 8150 cargue cortos en TEF .

el ibex esta debil y algo de lucha esta dando en la base del lateral pero ya no puede mas , los gringos se acercan a la bajista de su triangulito .



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

en el circulo , esta la zona plagada de pequeñas resistencias , amigo MM con su actitud es usted el que se puede ganar el premio a gacelon cosmico 8:


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Sep 2011)

Esto en mi colegio significaba:
¡¡¡PELEA, PELEA, PELEA!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

Buenos dias,

ha llamado usted gacela ya a los señores: Mulder, Pollastre, Claca y MM.

Tela telita tela hamijo.


----------



## dj-mesa (8 Sep 2011)

Hoy guaníto, mañana guanón


----------



## ghkghk (8 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> ha llamado usted gacela ya a los señores: Mulder, Pollastre, Claca y MM.
> 
> Tela telita tela hamijo.




De buen rollo hombre... Y también a la inversa. El debate es la salsa de esto.


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2011)

Parece ser que la declaración del patrimonio de los senadores.... no ha gustado a los mercados... ienso:



buenos días y tal...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> De buen rollo hombre... Y también a la inversa. El debate es la salsa de esto.



Ya ya, 

Es para meter cizaña.
Dime tu nºcuenta para ir ingresando los leuros de TRE, :XX:


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2011)

Bueno hoy... todo el mundo calentando y cargando la escopeta, hasta las 13.45. Y si todos tienen la leccion aprendida... pasaremos de los 8300. Pero si don Tranchete hace oidos sordos...
Y hoy creo que tambien hay una reunion de todas las energeticas Europeas para tratar de conseguir mas recursos del exterior de la UE y mas baratos.. esto ultimo nose si lo he soñado o lo he leido. Asique habra que estar ojo avizor.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya ya,
> 
> Es para meter cizaña.
> Dime tu nºcuenta para ir ingresando los leuros de TRE, :XX:




No se preocupe. Ya lo va haciendo solo el propio banco. El trasvase es automático!


----------



## dj-mesa (8 Sep 2011)

Alemania: fuerte caída de las exportaciones en el mes de julio - elEconomista.es


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2011)

IBEX 35: 08 de septiembre de 2011 

Señal de compra : - Cruce al alza de momentum. Señal de giro al alza


Grado: 0 (Mín - 0, Máx - 10)
Entorno muy desfavorable. La apertura de posiciones compradoras tiene un carácter muy especulativo debido a que se realizan en contra de la tendencia bajista de corto y largo plazo con un volumen de negocio escaso 

Me ha saltado este aviso sobre el IBEX y no lo entiendo :/, ¿Esto significa que se va a dar la vuelta?


----------



## AssGaper (8 Sep 2011)

Hoy hay guano hamijos. Tengo ese no se que sabeis?::

De momento, todos los datos macros y de interes, son nefastos.

El patrimonio de los senadores, no ha calado bien a los mercados.

España: Producción industrial de julio, muy por debajo del mes anterior

Por destino económico de los bienes, todos los sectores industriales presentan tasas interanuales negativas: Bienes de consumo duradero (-11,3%), Bienes de consumo no duradero (-4,2%), Bienes de equipo (-1,8%), Bienes intermedios (-6,5%) y Energía (-10,3%).


----------



## Nico (8 Sep 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Al resto. Los grandes *siguen comprados*, de momento.
> 
> Está en el justo punto para un movimiento violento, está donde lo querían tener. *Pasta dentro en positivo*, multitud de inversores que no saben que hacer y se mantienen en liquidez, tras haber soportado algunas pérdidas en esta barrida.
> 
> ...




Debe ser por la hora -recuerden que estoy con 5 horas de diferencia horaria pero, no consigo discernir si el oráculo habla de *SUBAS o BAJAS.*

Si alguien me clarifica esto, evito tener que sacrificar dos ovejas y un cuervo en el altar de la Pitonisa.


(saludos MM, siempre un gustazo que nos regale unos billeticos) :rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (8 Sep 2011)

¿Cómo veis entrar corto en ACS?


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2011)

A los buenos días!

Hoy los leoncios van a coger el tamizador y van a hacer un rico jugo de gacela bajista, proveyendo para ello datos de lo más negativo que hay.

Sírvanse ir entrando al matadero, por favor, que allí les espera un verde prado con hierba fresca y jugosa


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis entrar corto en ACS?



Yo no lo veo, pero se menos de bolsa que un pitufo.. asi que nose..
si te puede ayudar tiene una señal hammer activada, pero muy suave.


----------



## Yo2k1 (8 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hoy los leoncios van a coger el tamizador y van a hacer un rico jugo de gacela bajista, proveyendo para ello datos de lo más negativo que hay.
> 
> Sírvanse ir entrando al matadero, por favor, que allí les espera un verde prado con hierba fresca y jugosa



Perdon, de antemano, por mi gran ignorancia, pero no entiendo el mensaje.
Quieres decir que todos los datos negativos que estan saliendo, van a hacer que las "gacelas" vendan, con lo cual la bolsa bajaria, pero seria irreal, y solo seria un filtrado de esas posiciones, para quedarse solos los leones?
O al reves, que aun con esos datos, la bolsa va a subir hoy, y con eso barreran a los que tenian posiciones cortas?
Porque si aun con datos negativos la bolsa sube, en teoria las gacelas pensaran, "si con lo malo sube, con lo bueno subira mas", con lo que no saldrian del mercado, no?, al reves, se pondrian largos?

Los datos negativos, para barrer, no implican bajadas?


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Sep 2011)

Muertoviviente , sale con bolsa de pipas perdidas :ouch:

a la espera de lo que suceda con el negron y con trinchete 8:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Porque si aun con datos negativos la bolsa sube, en teoria las gacelas pensaran, "si con lo malo sube, con lo bueno subira mas", con lo que no saldrian del mercado, no?, al reves, se pondrian largos?



También pueden pensar... _jodó, aprovecho para salir ahora que aún puedo, y luego vuelvo a entrar cuando esto se desplome... jojojo que bueno soy... _
(Y quedarse con la cara de tonto que decía MM el mes pasado)

Saludos de una gacela con el dedo temblando sobre el botón de SELL )


----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Perdon, de antemano, por mi gran ignorancia, pero no entiendo el mensaje.
> Quieres decir que todos los datos negativos que estan saliendo, van a hacer que las "gacelas" vendan, con lo cual la bolsa bajaria, pero seria irreal, y solo seria un filtrado de esas posiciones, para quedarse solos los leones?
> O al reves, que aun con esos datos, la bolsa va a subir hoy, y con eso barreran a los que tenian posiciones cortas?
> Porque si aun con datos negativos la bolsa sube, en teoria las gacelas pensaran, "si con lo malo sube, con lo bueno subira mas", con lo que no saldrian del mercado, no?, al reves, se pondrian largos?
> ...



No, significa que a las gacelas bajistas se las van a zampar.

@MV. ¿Cerró sus cortos de TEF?

Edito: Veo que cruzamos mensajes y que ya las vendió. Es de sabios rectificar.


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Perdon, de antemano, por mi gran ignorancia, pero no entiendo el mensaje.
> Quieres decir que todos los datos negativos que estan saliendo, van a hacer que las "gacelas" vendan, con lo cual la bolsa bajaria, pero seria irreal, y solo seria un filtrado de esas posiciones, para quedarse solos los leones?
> O al reves, que aun con esos datos, la bolsa va a subir hoy, y con eso barreran a los que tenian posiciones cortas?
> Porque si aun con datos negativos la bolsa sube, en teoria las gacelas pensaran, "si con lo malo sube, con lo bueno subira mas", con lo que no saldrian del mercado, no?, al reves, se pondrian largos?
> ...



Te lias demasiado cuando las cosas son de lo más sencillo, el orden cronológico es el siguiente:

- Sacamos datos malos.
- Esperamos a que el gacelerío entre corto.
- Subimos los índices al infinito.

No hay más.


----------



## Yo2k1 (8 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Te lias demasiado cuando las cosas son de lo más sencillo, el orden cronológico es el siguiente:
> 
> - Sacamos datos malos.
> - Esperamos a que el gacelerío entre corto.
> ...



O sea, que como dijiste, creo recordar veremos maximos antes de final de año, y esos 6000 de MV se quedaran, como es habitual, en el tintero.


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2011)

Con el paron de Ale-maña es probable que don Tranchete recorte medio puntico a los tipos... eso animaria la bolsa hasta los 300, y luego si Obama se estira el moco con sus reformas laborales y usa mas el cerebro que la cartera... hoy puede ser un gran dia pero no para los Corticos...
Ademas los Tigres y Leones llevan metiendo dinero poco a poco desde hace 4 dias segun lo que he podido leer por aqui, no me extrañaria que esperaran una mala noticia (no se cual) para mover el indice en Rojo y luego meter el hacha y seguir para arriba...


----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Sep 2011)

En bolsacava hablan de rebote hasta los 8400. ¿Los alcistas lo veis factible? Los Cava suelen acertar en timing aunque fallan algo en niveles. El último rebote lo situaron sobre los 8500 y llegó hasta los 8800.


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> O sea, que como dijiste, creo recordar veremos maximos antes de final de año, y esos 6000 de MV se quedaran, como es habitual, en el tintero.



Te sigues liando demasiado, solo hablo del día de hoy 

Lo otro es cierto, pero hoy no hablaba de ello.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Sep 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> En bolsacava hablan de rebote hasta los 8400. ¿Los alcistas lo veis factible? Los Cava suelen acertar en timing aunque fallan algo en niveles. El último rebote lo situaron sobre los 8500 y llegó hasta los 8800.



seguramente estan pensando que el ibex puede cerrar el hueco que tiene desde 8400 a 8310 del 5 sept :Baile:


----------



## Yo2k1 (8 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> seguramente estan pensando que el ibex puede cerrar el hueco que tiene desde 8400 a 8310 del 5 sept :Baile:



Pero tu sigues en tu teoria, no?, o sea, ahora rebote, hasta esas zonas y luego a los seis mil y pico en pocos dias¿


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Pero tu sigues en tu teoria, no?, o sea, ahora rebote, hasta esas zonas y luego a los seis mil y pico en pocos dias¿



sin duda , siguen alargando el lateral , en cuanto cojan un poquito de sobrecompra diaria corto que te crio :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Sep 2011)

Veo dolor...


----------



## ghkghk (8 Sep 2011)

Mis cortos de ACS en plano con ligerísimas pérdidas. Menos mal que está el avión TRE para dar alegrias.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Sep 2011)

Pobres cortos en Sacyr del Chinito.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mis cortos de ACS en plano con ligerísimas pérdidas. Menos mal que está el avión TRE para dar alegrias.



Estoy por apoyarle en esos cortos....


----------



## ghkghk (8 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Pobres cortos en Sacyr del Chinito.




Creo recordar que deshizo, al menos casi todo.

Hay empresas estilo Sacyr que siempre están o en cabeza o en cola. Otras como Endesa, Aberti, Redesa... siempre están por ahí en medio, perdidas.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Sep 2011)

el ibex a pasado la zona plagada de pequeñas resistencias , 8450-8460 es una resistencia mas fuerte


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Creo recordar que deshizo, al menos casi todo.
> 
> Hay empresas estilo Sacyr que siempre están o en cabeza o en cola. Otras como Endesa, Aberti, Redesa... siempre están por ahí en medio, perdidas.



Si, Sacyr tiene una variabilidad tremenda.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Estoy por apoyarle en esos cortos....




Sea bienvenido. Le dejo un hueco. Tengo palomitas, GQ, Alta Gama y Zacapa con Ginger Ale.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Sep 2011)

trankilos, esta todo bajo control :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (8 Sep 2011)

Huelga decir que estoy fuera de ACS. Eso me pasa por querer ganar el primer euros contratendencia, lo contrario que le explicaba a Claca que iba a hacer...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Sep 2011)

Que mal va el foro.


----------



## rafaxl (8 Sep 2011)

Parece que se sigue haciendo caso omiso a la situacion real del pais, algun dia nos daremos un hostion de bruces contra la realidad y va a ser peor el remedio...

Ante eso, subimos un 2,2% y nos fijamos si bernanke anuncia qe, claro con ese plan se genera empleo en españa si si.

Triste realidad.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Sep 2011)

Menos mal que al final no le he acompañado con los cortos de ACS, lo siento amigo... ¿Ha perdido mucho?


----------



## ghkghk (8 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Menos mal que al final no le he acompañado con los cortos de ACS, lo siento amigo... ¿Ha perdido mucho=



No, no he entrado fuerte y me he salido rápido viendo el peponismo. Saldremos de esta


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2011)

A las 14,30 habla, pero a las 13,45 se reune y con lo dificil que es guardar un secreto en los tiempos actuales hay que observar con lupa los movimientos a partir de esa hora.
Me gustaria tener la maquinita de Fran200 para ver que movimientos estan haciendo los Leones hoy, estoy seguro que alguno ya sabe si subira o bajara tipos don Tranchete


----------



## Pepe Broz (8 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> A las 14,30 habla, pero a las 13,45 se reune y con lo dificil que es guardar un secreto en los tiempos actuales hay que observar con lupa los movimientos a partir de esa hora.
> Me gustaria tener la maquinita de Fran200 para ver que movimientos estan haciendo los Leones hoy, estoy seguro que alguno ya sabe si subira o bajara tipos don Tranchete




Eso ya se sabe. Hoy se mantienen y se plantean bajarlos de cara al octubre.


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2011)

Grecia ya a quebrado y Ale!-maña necesita un empujon, yo no esperaba llegar a los 8300 antes de las 14.30, y en 430 hay un soporte importante para intentar el asalto a los 800 la semana que viene.
nose nose, una rebaja de un cuartico punto, No me sorprenderia.

En fin, solo hay que esperar...


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes, señores. Ahora pongo los niveles de importancia que había y siguen vigentes para hoy.

Tema tipos..ahora lo comentamos


----------



## rafaxl (8 Sep 2011)

Digan lo que digan esta todo descontado, salvo que sea bueno claro . Ale a crear inflacion.


----------



## Nico (8 Sep 2011)

Ahora apareces Fran !!

Pero cómo quieres que alimentemos a nuestros hijos y mantengamos a los más humildes con nuestras donaciones ?

Niveles posibles YA !! 




_(grazie mille)_


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

150-330

Y luego por arriba vemos un 430 importante. De esos que coinciden técnicos y niveles.

El 280 es mi nivel fundamental hoy.

Ayer se quedó un nivel colgado que ha sido fulminado esta mañana.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Señores, ha tocado dos niveles por arriba, el siguiente estaría en 235.
> 
> 
> Hay un hueco muy grande en el nivel por abajo siguiente 8.005
> ...



Pero Sr. Nico ayer les dejé un regalito en 235 unos cuantos puntos abajo (por no decir una barbaridad de puntos, y esta mañana en apertura han dado oportunidad de comerse esos 70 puntos tan famosos)

ES QUE NO PRESTAN ATENCIÓN::::::


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2011)

Y si no hicieron caso a Fran tenían una alternativa...



Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hoy los leoncios van a coger el tamizador y van a hacer un rico jugo de gacela bajista, proveyendo para ello datos de lo más negativo que hay.
> 
> Sírvanse ir entrando al matadero, por favor, que allí les espera un verde prado con hierba fresca y jugosa



*Siyalodeciayo...*


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

Si queréis podemos hacer una porra, pero la argumentamos un poco.

Mantiene tipos. Alemanía ha frenado su crecimiento, cierto. Pero el posible aumento de la masa monetaria podría hacer subir la inflación, lo que llevaría a una situación, al menos, complicada si bajamos tipos. Ese aumento de pasta circulando afecta directamente a los mercados financieros. Ojito que la lectura que se puede dar al movimiento del BCE puede darnos ideas de lo que piensan hacer, aquí y otros imprimidores de billetes compulsivos.

P.D. Hace tiempo que no ojeo un libro de Macro, espero no haber metido mucho la pata...:::::S:S


----------



## Dula (8 Sep 2011)

Sí pero la prima de riesgo sigue manteniéndose por encima de los 300 pb.

Es curioso, esta mañana bajó a los 309 y vuelve a subir ahora.


----------



## Nico (8 Sep 2011)

He prestado MUCHA atención estimado Fran... lástima que no pude aprovecharlos a fondo.

De todos modos hoy tuvimos ocasión de disfrutarlos (al arrastre de ayer).

Es que son tantos niños para cuidar... y tienen hambre de pan !!


----------



## ghkghk (8 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Si queréis podemos hacer una porra, pero la argumentamos un poco.
> 
> Mantiene tipos. Alemanía ha frenado su crecimiento, cierto. Pero el posible aumento de la masa monetaria podría hacer subir la inflación, lo que llevaría a una situación, al menos, complicada si bajamos tipos. Ese aumento de pasta circulando afecta directamente a los mercados financieros. Ojito que la lectura que se puede dar al movimiento del BCE puede darnos ideas de lo que piensan hacer, aquí y otros imprimidores de billetes compulsivos.




Osea, que las bolsas moderan su subida aunque nada brusco. ¿Me equivoco?


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

Dula dijo:


> Sí pero la prima de riesgo sigue manteniéndose por encima de los 300 pb.
> 
> Es curioso, esta mañana bajó a los 309 y vuelve a subir ahora.



Cierto amigo, pero mire. Es porque se están refugiando en el bono alemán y claro cada vez esta mas baratito. (Eso es confianza en Alemania, tienen casi barra libre para financiarse, ummm crecimiento a la vista)

Nosotros aguantamos como jabatos esperando nuevas medidas...

Joer estoy soltando pensamientos en voz alta. Pero bueno así discurre mi coco ahora mismo.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Osea, que las bolsas moderan su subida aunque nada brusco. ¿Me equivoco?



Y porqué nada brusco?
Mire el rebote que llevamos en dos jornadas, efecto de lo que se lleva comentando unas sesiones por aquí.

Lea lo que dijo Luis, y lo que se lleva diciendo por aquí unos días.

Mucha volatilidad...eso casi seguro.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Sep 2011)

Mantiene tipos, muy mal tiene que ver la cosa como para tener que bajarlos ahora o en un futuro próximo.


Como hagan algún meneito de los buenos va a sacar por los aires a más de uno...


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2011)

jeje Fran si su objetivo es 235, entonces no ves movimientos raros y por lo tanto no tocan los tipos.
Gracias  (Lo escribí antes que lo dijeras pero el foro me va de culo XD)

P.D. Una pregunta tecnica, a principio de sesion hay un movimiento brutal de acciones.. veo graficas de Mapfre, Iberdrola (mis valores favoritos) y es asi, pero he visto que se repite en otros valores importantes del Ibex.. debe ser lo normal. Si durante la sesion hay un movimiento en volumen que supera a la arrancada suele ser por un movimiento leonil (al que solo gente como usted puede ver el crotal de este) ejm. ACS hoy, (curioso que ha sido en el mismo momento que uno del foro queria meterse en corto y la candela verde ha sido graciosa).

Bueno a lo que voy, ¿este movimiento puede ser creado tambien por gacelas? 

gracias.


----------



## Dula (8 Sep 2011)

Empezamos a caer?


----------



## ghkghk (8 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Y porqué nada brusco?
> Mire el rebote que llevamos en dos jornadas, efecto de lo que se lleva comentando unas sesiones por aquí.
> 
> Lea lo que dijo Luis, y lo que se lleva diciendo por aquí unos días.
> ...




Me refería a la reacción ante la decisión del BCE o las palabras de Trichet. Si mantienen tipos y JCT dice lo que es más o menos consensuado que va a decir (al menos por mi parte también espero algo así), no creo que vayamos a ver una gran sacudida. No digo que no la tengamos en breve, pero no serían sus palabras el detonante.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

Fran: Mantiene
Pepitoria: Mantiene


----------



## atman (8 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Y si no hicieron caso a Fran tenían una alternativa...
> 
> Hierba fresca y jugosa..
> *Siyalodeciayo...*


----------



## ghkghk (8 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Fran: Mantiene
> Pepitoria: Mantiene



Fran: Mantiene
Pepitoria: Mantiene
Ghkghk: Mantiene


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> 150-330
> 
> Y luego por arriba vemos un 430 importante. De esos que coinciden técnicos y niveles.
> 
> ...





Dula dijo:


> Empezamos a caer?



Mire donde ha rebotado, eso es un "nivel".


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> jeje Fran si su objetivo es 235, entonces no ves movimientos raros y por lo tanto no tocan los tipos.
> Gracias  (Lo escribí antes que lo dijeras pero el foro me va de culo XD)
> 
> P.D. Una pregunta tecnica, a principio de sesion hay un movimiento brutal de acciones.. veo graficas de Mapfre, Iberdrola (mis valores favoritos) y es asi, pero he visto que se repite en otros valores importantes del Ibex.. debe ser lo normal. Si durante la sesion hay un movimiento en volumen que supera a la arrancada suele ser por un movimiento leonil (al que solo gente como usted puede ver el crotal de este) ejm. ACS hoy, (curioso que ha sido en el mismo momento que uno del foro queria meterse en corto y la candela verde ha sido graciosa).
> ...




Depende, volumen, timing.... pero la respuesta es si, en determinadas circunstancias.

Me tengo que ir. Nos vemos luego


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Depende, volumen, timing.... pero la respuesta es si, en determinadas circunstancias.
> 
> *Me tengo que ir. Nos vemos luego*



Este es el momento en el que toda gacela que esté dentro debería salir.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Sep 2011)

Nadie habla nunca de Diageo, y una empresa que se dedica a distribuir alcohol tiene que caer bien por narices a todo el mundo.

Mi cartera soñada del futuro, si alguna vez la economía se estabilizara, sería de empresas que hagan cosas que me gustan. BMW, LVMH, Nestlé, Grupo Swatch y obviamente Diageo... 

Y cuando vinieran mal dadas cortos a empresas que me dan asco como FCC, Sacyr, ACS o T5.

Voy a empezar a operar así. Acabaré pobre pero seré un hombre íntegro.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Me tengo que ir. Nos vemos luego


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Sep 2011)

Tiene usted buen gusto y criterio, señor ghkghk.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Sep 2011)

Imagen de campaña de LVMH. Si no significa algo, que baje Dios y lo vea:


----------



## Nico (8 Sep 2011)

Acabo de subir el SL... no sea cosa que se haya ido a almorzar... gacelas !


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Sep 2011)

Quizás es el momento de ponerse corto en ACS.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Tiene usted buen gusto y criterio, señor ghkghk.




Hombre, es que Florentino, Belén Esteban, las Koplowitz, Del Rivero... vs Z4, Omega, chocolate, Tanqueray Ten... 

Se puede intentar ser rico por la vía íntegra, y el primer paso es no ponerse JAMÁS largo en T5.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hombre, es que Florentino, Belén Esteban, las Koplowitz, Del Rivero... vs Z4, Omega, chocolate, Tanqueray Ten...
> 
> Se puede intentar ser rico por la vía íntegra, y el primer paso es no ponerse JAMÁS largo en T5.



A mi, que soy una persona tranquila, me dan instintos asesinos si veo un minuto T5. Que asco de televisión. La gente con decencia solo puede ponerse corto.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (8 Sep 2011)

Parece que es la hora de empezar a mover un poco el árbol.


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2011)

Fran: Mantiene
Pepitoria: Mantiene
Ghkghk: Mantiene


esta semana cerramos por debajo de los 8000... 8:


----------



## Nico (8 Sep 2011)

Notarán que los leones están con el aperitivo y las tapas previas...


----------



## AssGaper (8 Sep 2011)

El Banco Centra Europeo ha decidido mantener los tipos de interés en el 1,5%


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Sep 2011)

Ha sido salir Fran y empezar a caer...


----------



## faraico (8 Sep 2011)

a ver donde para la caidita esta....será una simple correccion a la subida de estos dias?


----------



## faraico (8 Sep 2011)

se ha bajado 55 puntos del tirón y ha parado en el 226...a ver ahora


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Sep 2011)

Mantiene tipos

El BCE deja los tipos sin cambios en el +1,5%.


----------



## Nico (8 Sep 2011)

It's a trap, It's a trap !!

Fran ya dijo que si LOS BAJABAN podía verse embromado por la inflación pero que MANTENERLOS no era tan nefasto.

Va a subir !!, va a subir !!


<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/mNLuq0lW50k?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​


----------



## AssGaper (8 Sep 2011)

Ya os digo yo que hoy huelo guano....


----------



## faraico (8 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Ya os digo yo que hoy huelo guano....



Los alemanes están en -0.24%....como se animen de verdad a bajar puede haber sangre, si...:cook:


----------



## 2plx2 (8 Sep 2011)

¿Hablarán ya los inversores alemanes del ChicharDax? Menudo agosto-septiembre llevan.


----------



## The Hellion (8 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> It's a trap, It's a trap !!
> 
> Fran ya dijo que si LOS BAJABAN podía verse embromado por la inflación pero que MANTENERLOS no era tan nefasto.
> 
> ...



No es una doncella, es el amigo de Faraico, y viene a por alguien


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Fran: Mantiene
> Pepitoria: Mantiene
> Ghkghk: Mantiene



Los tres que han apostado en la porra han ganado. !ESTE HILO TIENE MUCHOOO NIVEL!!!


:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## AssGaper (8 Sep 2011)

Bueno a ver que dice Trichet a las 14:30...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Sep 2011)

¿Qué acaba de pasar? (216000 acc. de SAN a 5,91 en un solo tick :: )

Edito: Cotización parada... ¿está habiendo una subasta?

Te despistas unos minutos y te quedas descolocao )


----------



## aitor33 (8 Sep 2011)

2plx2 dijo:


> ¿hablarán ya los inversores alemanes del chichardax? Menudo agosto-septiembre llevan.



:xx::xx::xx:


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

Mamma mia. Cuanto movimiento


----------



## AssGaper (8 Sep 2011)

subidote? que ha dicho trichet?


----------



## bcnmarin (8 Sep 2011)

El spread del ibex ha llegado a 20 puntos y se mantiene en 14-15 cuando normalmente está sobre los 8. Alguien me lo explica?


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Qué acaba de pasar? (216000 acc. de SAN a 5,91 en un solo tick :: )
> 
> Edito: Cotización parada... ¿está habiendo una subasta?
> 
> Te despistas unos minutos y te quedas descolocao )



¿Gacelas o Leones?? ::

P.D. le ha vencido un plazo fijo a Botin.


----------



## faraico (8 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> subidote? que ha dicho trichet?



subidote??

de la vuelta a la pantalla)

8208


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Gacelas o Leones?? ::
> 
> P.D. le ha vencido un plazo fijo a Botin.



A la pregunta le respondo que ni idea. Solo vi la vela verde, y al mirar los últimos ticks salía lo que comenté. Entiendo que es una única orden de compra por 216000 acciones unos cuantos céntimos por encima de la cotización en ese momento. (A continuación cotización parada 5 minutos)

Así que, a partir de esos datos, dudo que sea una gacela que haya metido 1,2 millones de euros que tuviera sueltos


----------



## rafaxl (8 Sep 2011)

Yo no es que este a favor de subir tipos pero el tito Carpa esta de un pesado de cuidado. Vamos a ver, si Carpatos me sube a mi la subida del ipc en el sueldo cada año y me promete que no me lo congelan adelante.

No lo entiendo.


----------



## rafaxl (8 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> A la pregunta le respondo que ni idea. Solo vi la vela verde, y al mirar los últimos ticks salía lo que comenté. Entiendo que es una única orden de compra por 216000 acciones unos cuantos céntimos por encima de la cotización en ese momento. (A continuación cotización parada 5 minutos)
> 
> *Así que, a partir de esos datos, dudo que sea una gacela que haya metido 1,2 millones de euros que tuviera sueltos *



Perdon, es que me equivoque de tecla...::.


PD: que mal me huele esta bajada de las bolsas...


----------



## The Hellion (8 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Perdon, es que me equivoque de tecla...::.



Le tengo dicho que lleve a arreglar el teclado, que se le atasca el cero y luego la lía... :XX::XX:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Sep 2011)

Al final, los cortos de ACS eran buena idea.


----------



## faraico (8 Sep 2011)

dax 1,40 abajo y el chulibex en positivo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes, gracias a Iberdrola he estado toda la mañana como nuestros antepasados, con un jodido candil. Y la luz la pago. Me voy a poner corto en IBE.........


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2011)

jijijijiji...


----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Sep 2011)

Me han reventado los stops en IBE y TEF. 

El euro se despeña...


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Sep 2011)

Joder, ni bajar a comer(con copa...) dejan a uno ya.

Como dije días atrás voy a tener que adaptar mis horarios de comida a la bolsa.


----------



## rafaxl (8 Sep 2011)

Venga que volvemos parriba, ya ha dicho tranchete lo que querian oir tipos como carpa y listo.

Donde estabamos...?:XX::XX:


----------



## Nico (8 Sep 2011)

MM avisó que había que estar dispuesto a pequeños sacrificios y que se fuera cuidadoso con los stops.

Ahora queda resuelto el misterio.

Lo que no se imaginan es la subida que vendrá luego de la conferencia del Obama (derechos a cerrar el gap).

Un bello día en la bolsa del S XXI (y la putxxx que lo parixxxx)


----------



## rafaxl (8 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> MM avisó que había que estar dispuesto a pequeños sacrificios y que se fuera cuidadoso con los stops.
> 
> Ahora queda resuelto el misterio.
> 
> ...



A que hora habla el negro??? ese tio vende mas humo que zapatero.

De confirmarse el plan, cada dia estamos mas cerca del hundimiento del planeta ofrecido por eeuu. Lastima de pais.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Yo no es que este a favor de subir tipos pero el tito Carpa esta de un pesado de cuidado. Vamos a ver, si Carpatos me sube a mi la subida del ipc en el sueldo cada año y me promete que no me lo congelan adelante.
> 
> No lo entiendo.



Carpatos es un siemprealcista interesado


----------



## morgan (8 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> dax 1,40 abajo y el chulibex en positivo



Es que está claro que si no fuera por la fortaleza de España, Europa se iría al guano ::. 

Por cierto, norma bursatil no escrita: los días que hable Trichi, operar a primera hora y salir por patas antes de que píe, que luego es una ruleta rusa.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

Alguno ha visto su peinado peligrar. Se esperaba volatilidad, pero el choque contra los 150 ha sido brutal. Algún ojal se ha cerrado viendo la violencia de la caida. Ojo que esto no ha terminado. En el 150 hay mucho en juego, y han enseñado las cartas.


----------



## 2plx2 (8 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> A que hora habla el negro??? ese tio vende mas humo que zapatero.



2 de la madrugada hora española.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> *150-330*
> 
> Y luego por arriba vemos un 430 importante. De esos que coinciden técnicos y niveles.
> 
> ...



Se ha recorrido de cabo a rabo en las dos direcciones. Esto es como la conjunción planetaria de la Pajín. :cook::cook:

Estas son las tardes que no me gustan. Tengo que estar con los tres ojos pendientes :: así que me despido otro rato.


----------



## rafaxl (8 Sep 2011)

2plx2 dijo:


> 2 de la madrugada hora española.



Woooow! entonces lo va a ver SPM. Con nocturnidad y alevosia .


----------



## rafaxl (8 Sep 2011)

El petroleo sigue su escalada imparable, el wti en los 90 pavos y el nuestro pasa ya los 115. Zona de peligro de nuevo.

Parece que las bolsas quieren remontar de nuevo no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

Señores como de loco estoy, si les digo que estoy largo en el ibex, contrato grande, para pipas todo el año.


----------



## 2plx2 (8 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores como de loco estoy, si les digo que estoy largo en el ibex, contrato grande, para pipas todo el año.



No es la primera vez que leo que usted hace algo así, su fé en el sentimiento contrario es inquebrantable.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores como de loco estoy, si les digo que estoy largo en el ibex, contrato grande, para pipas todo el año.



Larguiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisimo en Inditex. Y no se venden hasta que les gane un 15%. Me da igual lo que caiga... O casi.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

Muertoviviente diciendo guano, Fran200 posteando 2 post por pagina. Los dineros de Sacyr todavia en el broker........era una decision esperable, confio en la locomotora europea.


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Llevamos un par de días donde se ve claramente como los leoncios compran por la mañana y lo quieren llevar arriba, por esa razón puse mi comentario antes del peponismo de esta mañana.

Lo de ahora ya es otro cantar, los leoncios del Stoxx se han girado a neutrales y ahora mismo ni compran ni venden, el guano no se corresponde tampoco con las ventas.

Cuidadín.


----------



## AssGaper (8 Sep 2011)

Largos en Sacyr, SAN y un miniibex. Me cubro en oro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

En el ibex no estan vendedores, se pueden poner, que parece que me leen, pero confio en este pais, en Zapatero, Rubalcaba, Rajoy, ladelquinto, yo confio...tanto confio, que pongo sl 13 puntos por debajo de la entrada ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

Vamos locomotora tira de los pigs aleman y frances, que no pueden sin nosotros.


----------



## AssGaper (8 Sep 2011)

Vamos, podemos! Queremos subidon! Queremos subidon!!


----------



## rafaxl (8 Sep 2011)

Manda huevos, casi verde el dax, ahi es nada. Vaya volatilidad, ni la gasolina.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

Que malos son estos alemanes, ni la locomotara española puede levantarlos, hemos girado el eurostoxx y el mitb pero son tan pigs en el dax que no podemos :XX:

Vamos a subir el sp que ya ganamos 50 pipos, y hay que amarrar para pagar al broker y la luz que aunque la pagues te la cortan. GALAN que galan eres.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

Supongo que estas son las noticias malas que decia el joven y a la par señor Claca:



> El presidente del BCE ha declarado en rueda de prensa que "estamos en la peor crisis desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial"


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2011)

Aparte de mandriles parece que también somos muy monitos:

Economistas perdidos en

No se pierdan el final del artículo :XX:


----------



## EL_LIMITE (8 Sep 2011)

Joder, acabo de tener mi primera mala experiencia con el broker. Que cabr.......


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

Saltada de stop con mas 30 pipos, tengo para pipas todo el año, lo cual era mi objetivo ::

Esto de no poder entrar corto, es una jodienda. A ver si algun dia nos explica el señor Muertoviviente como se pone corto en el ibezx.


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Sep 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Joder, acabo de tener mi primera mala experiencia con el broker. Que cabr.......



Cuente, ¿no le invito siquiera a una copita para suavizar el ambiente?


----------



## jcfdez (8 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes...mirando el mini-IBX venc.sep, diría que si pierde la zona del 150-160, se iría probablemente a testear los mínimos de ayer 8000-8050. Si por el contrario aguanta esta zona, hoy o mañana debería de pasar el máximo (8345) de esta mañana y más (ojb.8435 aprox.).
Pero esto nunca se sabe...


----------



## EL_LIMITE (8 Sep 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Cuente, ¿no le invito siquiera a una copita para suavizar el ambiente?



Me pongo largo, la posición progresa y fijo un SP, nada dejo ahí la historia y voy a almorzar cuando vengo, miro que el broker me sigue diciendo que tengo la posición abierta y que voy ganando xxx, de buenas a primeras, decido subir el SP, y voy a borrar el anterior cuando me empieza a llegar un correo de que ya me había saltado la orden primera de SP, con lo cual a tomar por culo lo ganado hasta el momento, voy al correo y miro que efectivamente me llegó un correo como que se había ejecutado ese primer SP, sin embargo yo podía seguir viendo la entrada como si realmente no se me hubiera ejecutado dicha orden, me ponía claramente -- Abierto y la cantidad de € por contrato que llevaba bastantes minutos después de según ellos haberse cerrado la posición -- . A lo mejor es normal, pero jode que da gusto.


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2011)

Leoncios vendiendo con ganas en el S&P en este momento, cuidadín con los largos.


----------



## jcfdez (8 Sep 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Me pongo largo, la posición progresa y fijo un SP, nada dejo ahí la historia y voy a almorzar cuando vengo, miro que el broker me sigue diciendo que tengo la posición abierta y que voy ganando xxx, de buenas a primeras, decido subir el SP, y voy a borrar el anterior cuando me empieza a llegar un correo de que ya me había saltado la orden primera de SP, con lo cual a tomar por culo lo ganado hasta el momento, voy al correo y miro que efectivamente me llegó un correo como que se había ejecutado ese primer SP, sin embargo yo podía seguir viendo la entrada como si realmente no se me hubiera ejecutado dicha orden, me ponía claramente -- Abierto y la cantidad de € por contrato que llevaba bastantes minutos después de según ellos haberse cerrado la posición -- . A lo mejor es normal, pero jode que da gusto.



...cámbiese de broker lo antes posible.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

Con tranquilidad, ahora a seguir la cotización. Veamos esas ventas que ve Vd. en el SP cuando me fastidian el invento.


----------



## jcfdez (8 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Leoncios vendiendo con ganas en el S&P en este momento, cuidadín con los largos.



Además hay divergencias bajistas en el MACD del DAX, STOXX, IBX....


----------



## atman (8 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Leoncios vendiendo con ganas en el S&P en este momento, cuidadín con los largos.



amos no me j*da...

Edito: perdón, no me lo tome a mal... es que justo había abierto largos en 1188 y me estaba relamiendo... ya está cerrado, en 1191. Y vamos a esperar un poco.


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2011)

puede que suba o puede que baje... habrá que estar atentos al cierre para confirmarlo... ienso:





Saludos :XX:


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

Hamijo yo de momento tengo mi objetivo por arriba....


Y atento que la cosa puede ser violenta


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2011)

ese 240 es importante, si no se alcanza ahora... al guano.


3 min despues...

uff ese titubeo en el 230 ke susto XD


----------



## tarrito (8 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> puede que suba o puede que baje... habrá que estar atentos al cierre para confirmarlo... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Hamijo yo de momento tengo mi objetivo por arriba....
> 
> 
> Y atento que la cosa puede ser violenta



Que mamones estos ejpeculadores ::::::


----------



## DeCafeina (8 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> puede que suba o puede que baje... habrá que estar atentos al cierre para confirmarlo... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Jamás lo habría pensado!


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2011)

Lo que no se puede negar es que harán lo que les pase por las narices, en todo momento


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

Que lastima de cortos ahora.....


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que lastima de cortos ahora.....



??????


Ahora no sería buen momento, es momento de largos desde mínimos o 230


----------



## EL_LIMITE (8 Sep 2011)

¿Es normal el volumen en el Bund, en estos 3 - 4 últimos días para aquellos que lo siguen a diario?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

Bankia 3,711 eso esta para atizarle bien gordo.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> 150-330
> 
> Y luego por arriba vemos un 430 importante. De esos que coinciden técnicos y niveles.
> 
> ...



Aquí si habría que tomar decisiones.


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2011)

las lineas dicen 300 pero la cabeza no ,


----------



## atman (8 Sep 2011)

bueno... ya está...

Mulder, de verdad que antes no quise faltarle al respeto. Al contrario le agradezco (como a los demás) sus toques de atención, que más de una vez me han salvado el culo. Y cuando no lo han hecho ha sido por cabezonada.

Pero eggg que... además de ir largo en el Sp tenía un contrato en el WTI. Entré a lo tonto, y luego me dió por pensar que estaba alto, pero podía aprovechar un último tironcito. Y cuando ya me las prometía felices... entran un par ticks fuertes y leo su comentario... naturalmente... [mode panic on]... 

En fín, más vale pájaro en mano que burra volando. jajja...

Y a ver si me tranquilizo un pelín... que...


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que lastima de cortos ahora.....



Pues hubiera sido buena idea. Me descubro ante Vd.:Aplauso:

Saltan SP, sigo dentro en parte. 

Buen nivel para intentar echar gasolina.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

En la grafica a 5 minutos se veia...


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> bueno... ya está...
> 
> Mulder, de verdad que antes no quise faltarle al respeto. Al contrario le agradezco (como a los demás) sus toques de atención, que más de una vez me han salvado el culo. Y cuando no lo han hecho ha sido por cabezonada.
> 
> ...



Ante todo decir que no me ha molestado, se que a veces los traders estamos de mala leche a medida que vamos recibiendo información.

Y además todo puede fallar, lo mejor es confiar totalmente en uno mismo y cero patatero en los demás.

Creo que la próxima vez lo pondré en un spoiler


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En la grafica a 5 minutos se veia...



Yo esas cosas no las miro


----------



## atman (8 Sep 2011)

Ni se le ocurra ponerlo en spoiler, que me cuesta más leerlo... jajaja..


----------



## atman (8 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Yo esas cosas no las miro



Alaa... alaa... pues algunos no miramos otra cosa... claro que así andamos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

He pillado dos minis para ver ese nivel que dice, mas que nada para estar mas atento, pero tengo miedo a que los usa se giren abajo.

En el ibex no hay descargas importantes, espero que el señor Mulder me ratifique...


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Yo esas cosas no las miro



Es lo unico que tenemos... estas lineas, con las noticias breves y los datos de otras bolsas... no tenemos otra forma de jugar en este casino.

vamos que yo sepa...

las lineas me siguen diciendo 300 al cierre, los datos de otras bolsas no se que diran...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

Me han saltado en el 280, digame y le mando para unas cañas...las lineas me dicen ahora a corto plazo abajo.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> He pillado dos minis para ver ese nivel que dice, mas que nada para estar mas atento, pero tengo miedo a que los usa se giren abajo.
> 
> En el ibex no hay descargas importantes, espero que el señor Mulder me ratifique...




Le doy mi dirección para que me mande algún detallito?


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

Bueno seguimos para bingo, siguiente nivel....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

Las lineas tambien funcionan pero no como su maquinita, me gustaria ver lo usted tiene delante, aunque cuando estaba en su mesa camilla tambien sacaba para pagar la luz si no me falla la memoria.


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Me han saltado en el 280, digame y le mando para unas cañas...las lineas me dicen ahora a corto plazo abajo.



El Ibex está hoy totalmente gacelero, prepárese para cualquier cosa.

Traducción: siga con lo suyo


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2011)

llego el momento... llegaremos a los 300 !!!! Esto es Esparta !!!


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

Según uno que apareció por el hilo no hace mucho...solo necesita usted esto..


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

Quien de aqui era que teneia un monton de telefonicas?

Alierta ve las acciones de Telefnica a 30 euros en 2011 - Expansin.com


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2011)

llegamos al final del triangulo amoroso en 280... y ¿ahora?


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> llegamos al final del triangulo amoroso en 280... y ¿ahora?



Amigo si mis datos son ciertos, cosas veréis que no creeréis....:fiufiu:

Con un poquito de suerte y acompañamiento...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Sep 2011)

Sus comentarios enigmáticos han empezado a darme miedo desde que cambió de avatar :rolleye:


PD: A ese león le falta un copazo en la mano y música de Barry White de fondo...


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2011)

resistencia en 260.. y rebote a 280? ... y otro dia mas tenia usted razon XDD


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

Bueno ahora que tenemos un momentito de relax, una anécdota.

Normalmente cuando graban una sala, los operadores se cuidan para que las pantallas solo muestren gráficos, tablas, noticias...

Pues en estos últimos tiempos hacen muchas visitas y claro es más fácil pillar a uno (Normalmente se usan imágenes de archivo).

El otro día uno de ..... muy puesto, pero en el monitor right (usado normalmente para tareas lúdico-festivas) se había dejado el Angry Birds.

Espero que no le llovieran luego las collejas...hay una imagen que dar. No se puede desplumar a la gente mientras juegas con los pajarillos.::::


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2011)

Jeje pues como al comité de telefonica.. mientras decian que iban a despedir a 10.000 trabajadores uno de los directivos estaba jugando con el IPAD...

Perforado el 260... que sea lo que dios quiera.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Bueno ahora que tenemos un momentito de relax, una anécdota.
> 
> Normalmente cuando graban una sala, los operadores se cuidan para que las pantallas solo muestren gráficos, tablas, noticias...
> 
> ...



Bueno, en el juego se despluma también bastante.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Sep 2011)

¿Qué han hecho con Mapfre?


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Sus comentarios enigmáticos han empezado a darme miedo desde que cambió de avatar :rolleye:
> 
> 
> PD: A ese león le falta un copazo en la mano y música de Barry White de fondo...



Yo ya no se que decir para que no consideren mis comentarios enigmáticos.:|:|

Supongo que lo siguiente será: A las 10.00 estamos en 8710 a las 10.30 en 8800 y así cada media hora.. y serán capaces de decirme "No habla usted claro":::::XX::XX:

P.D: Además este avatar es regalo del Sr. Chinito y lo luzco con orgullo. Ahora me debe alguna cerveza y una copa de anís machaquito mañanera.


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Qué han hecho con Mapfre?



recoger beneficios... entre ayer y hoy a medio dia llebaba casi un 9% de beneficio. Eso paga al broker jeje


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

Las lineas dicen caidita acabada y toca subir, formando un triangulo que de romper, rompera con fuerza, parezco el zombie...


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2011)

La verdad nose si por que han prohibido los cortos... las graficas ultimamente suelen ser de libro.

Me como mis palabras, Joderrr ke candela coloradaaa para terminarrr ::


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

Ha visto donde se ha apoyado la primera vela de la subasta?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Yo ya no se que decir para que no consideren mis comentarios enigmáticos.:|:|
> 
> Supongo que lo siguiente será: A las 10.00 estamos en 8710 a las 10.30 en 8800 y así cada media hora.. y serán capaces de decirme "No habla usted claro":::::XX::XX:
> 
> P.D: Además este avatar es regalo del Sr. Chinito y lo luzco con orgullo. Ahora me debe alguna cerveza y una copa de anís machaquito mañanera.



Disculpe, la verdad es que dudé al elegir la palabra enigmáticos, y estaba casi seguro de no haber elegido acertadamente, quizá la frase correcta hubiera sido "sus comentarios diáfanos como el rocio matutino (ya que sé que siempre apunta hacia arriba) dichos con ese tono enigmático y seductor me dan miedo desde que tiene ese avatar" )

Y para que no dude de la buena fe de ambos mensajes, le agradezco efusivamente la posibilidad de sacar casi un 4% que me (nos) brindó cuando marcó el canal 150-330. (Pero no la aproveché, todo hay que decirlo :´( )


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Disculpe, la verdad es que dudé al elegir la palabra enigmáticos, y estaba casi seguro de no haber elegido acertadamente, quizá la frase correcta hubiera sido "sus comentarios diáfanos como el rocio matutino (ya que sé que siempre apunta hacia arriba) dichos con ese tono enigmático y seductor me dan miedo desde que tiene ese avatar" )
> 
> Y para que no dude de la buena fe de ambos mensajes, le agradezco efusivamente la posibilidad de sacar casi un 4% que me (nos) brindó cuando marcó el canal 150-330. *(Pero no la aproveché, todo hay que decirlo* :´( )



Normal, yo tampoco que me fiaría de un tío que lleva un león de dibujos animados de avatar....:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

:XX: :XX Que jrandeh señor Fran200

La robasta subastera del ibex es mitica, mañana viernes, un dia negro al calor del mensaje de Obama de hoy, porque dos dias en verde es ya hasta excesivo para los guaneros.

Señor Muertoviviente cuelguese algun triangulo roto o algo...


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Ha visto donde se ha apoyado la primera vela de la subasta?



Fran, nose muy bien que es lo de la subasta, pero lo que marco es donde dices que tengo que ver? esa ha sido el apoyo de la primera vela de la subasta?







gracias


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

2plx2 dijo:


> A ver la subasta, que últimamente es casi tan importante como las sesiones.



La subasta ha sido una pequeña sesión. Apoyo en un nivel relevante del día y cierre en el que dije que era el más importante para mí esta mañana.

Tierra de nadie, las espadas en alto. Puede anticipar una jornada interesante mañana.


Gracias por otra jornada que se hace más agradable estando con ustedes.

Suerte y nos vemos.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> 150-330
> 
> Y luego por arriba vemos un 430 importante. De esos que coinciden técnicos y niveles.
> 
> ...




Pues eso...lo dicho.

Ciao


----------



## eruique (8 Sep 2011)

Es usted el p Amo :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2011)

Ahhh vale el 273 o por hay es donde empieza la subasta.. XDD, que novatillo soy jajaja

En fin, vamonos de puente...


----------



## Fran200 (8 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Fran, nose muy bien que es lo de la subasta, pero lo que marco es donde dices que tengo que ver? esa ha sido el apoyo de la primera vela de la subasta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La siguiente, a 1 minuto.

A mi se me ha apoyado en 23x (de memoria, he cerrado el sistema)::

Mírelo, lo mismo me confundo. Pero de reojo me ha parecido ver un tick, por esa zona.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Sep 2011)

Ha sido una jornada bastante movidita. ¿Os gusta mi avatar?


----------



## tarrito (8 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Ha sido una jornada bastante movidita. ¿Os gusta mi avatar?



solo le digo que el Karma es mu joputa

las próximas 3 operaciones que realice, serán en su contra ... no le digo más :XX:


----------



## univac (8 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Ha sido una jornada bastante movidita. ¿Os gusta mi avatar?



Hombre, parece despierto y eso falta a la verdad 8:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Sep 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> solo le digo que el Karma es mu joputa
> 
> las próximas 3 operaciones que realice, serán en su contra ... no le digo más :XX:



Pues a usted le va a ir muy bien, con ese avatar. 


univac dijo:


> Hombre, parece despierto y eso falta a la verdad 8:



Se acababa de despertar.


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2011)

BUeno antes de irnos de puente... como recordatorio de una grafica de hace 10 años, Pero es del Ibex no del down jones, ese dió miedo casi 2000 puntos menos en 10 dias. 







Un saludo.


----------



## Janus (8 Sep 2011)

Vaya, le están dando bien al SP ... y con señales más o menos claras.


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (8 Sep 2011)

*Diario de una gacela recién parida*

Buenas amigos del guano,

Después de haber seguido este hilo intermitentemente durante años -aún me acuerdo de los últimos grandes mínimos cuando un compañero de trabajo me decía que si bajaba más el IBEX habría guerra- me he decido a abrirme una cuenta y jugarme, sí jugarme porque no tengo ni idea, 1000€ con CFDs (bueno sí sé que es un producto peligroso en cuanto a que puedes perder más que lo depositado, pero jugaré de muy poco en poco). Lo he hecho en CMC por ninguna razón en especial, es que ahora aparece como publi en el foro (de nada calopez).

¿Razones? Me sale más barato jugarme 1000€ por internet que acercarme a Las Vegas 

¿Conocimientos previos? Ninguno, el haberles leído cual "Carrusel Deportivo" de la bolsa, habiéndome echado a veces buenas risas.

Iré poniendo todos los movimientos que haga. En principio serán intradiarios en el IBEX35 únicamente, poniendo pantallazos de la evolución a bien o a mal de la cuenta.

Sobre mi perfil, soy guanero y madmaxista, así que intuyo (porque como he dicho no he leído ni un solo libro de análisis técnico) que llegaremos más abajo, por lo menos a los seismiles. Mi estrategia será tirar líneas rectas sobre la pantalla y a ojo estimar cuando subirá y bajará. (y a veces si hay mucho consenso en el foro ser más prudente que nunca ).

Espero que me tengan paciencia y me ayuden con unas preguntas que tengo, iré recopilando los posts para hacer luego una miniguía titulada "Como perder 1000€ en x semanas" donde x será igual al ansia que me entre 

Primer pantallazo: 
08-09-2011: Saldo +1000€


----------



## Disolucion (8 Sep 2011)

Realmente han dejado al Ibex muy interesante, a las puertas del hueco (que se ha intentado cerrar esta mañana y no se ha podido).
Mañana, si las palabras del morenin gustan, pueden abrilo por encima del 8380 o 8415f y hacer un "hueco cierra hueco" dejando una islita de implicaciones alcistas.
Creo que, aunque se diese ese caso, la isla tendria poca madera para calentar a pepon.
Si lo del moreno no gusta, seria la excusa para volver a tirarlo y el hueco se apuntaria en su expediente la defensa con exito de un segundo ataque. (y algunos sin poder abrir cortos, joder.)
Qui lo sa.
Y despues de eso a esperar el "evento de credito".


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

No conocia esa plataforma, me parece muy oscura, a nene no gusta, pero vaya suerte en su operativa. Haga caso a los señores que llevan un leon de dibujo en su avatar [por cierto los dos avatares se los busque yo, quien quiera alguno que me lo diga y le buscare alguno que le vaya con su operativa, ya tengo el del señor Pollastre pero lo colgare cuando aparezca de las islas fiji].


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (8 Sep 2011)

Primera tanda de preguntas, sobre cortos y subasta.

CORTOS
======

Como he explicado mi intención es jugar únicamente sobre el índice IBEX35. Tengo entendido que hay una prohibición de la CNMV sobre posiciones cortas, pero no tengo totalmente claro en que consiste o sus implicaciones. A ver si alguien me podía aclarar las dudas porque veo que en el foro parece que hay mucha gente abriendo cortos...


1. En primer lugar creo que la prohibición solo se extiende a ciertas empresas, fundamentalmente financieras, por ejemplo SANTANDER. 
a) ¿Significa esto que podría abrir posiciones cortas en otras empresas que no estén en este grupo?
b) ¿Podría abrir posiciones cortas (sin temer una sanción, ya que la plataforma lo permite) sobre el índice IBEX35?

2. ¿Conocen de las consecuencias de incumplirla? Muy bien podría haber pasado que no tuviese ni idea de que tal prohibición estuviera en vigencia y me encontrara de repente con una multa...

3. Si están abriendo cortos, es que hay alguna "trampa" (legal, of course) para hacerlo sin incumplir la prohibición


SUBASTA
=======

Veo que a final del día se habla mucho de esto pero no tengo ni puñetera idea de qué va el tema. ¿Alguien sería tan amable de explicarme qué es y cómo se accede a ella?





BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Buenas amigos del guano,
> 
> Después de haber seguido este hilo intermitentemente durante años -aún me acuerdo de los últimos grandes mínimos cuando un compañero de trabajo me decía que si bajaba más el IBEX habría guerra- me he decido a abrirme una cuenta y jugarme, sí jugarme porque no tengo ni idea, 1000€ con CFDs (bueno sí sé que es un producto peligroso en cuanto a que puedes perder más que lo depositado, pero jugaré de muy poco en poco). Lo he hecho en CMC por ninguna razón en especial, es que ahora aparece como publi en el foro (de nada calopez).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2011)

univac dijo:


> Hombre, parece despierto y eso falta a la verdad 8:



Pues yo diría que está dormido con los ojos abiertos, debe ser la práctica de muchas sesiones a las espaldas 

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido muy bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Día completamente gacelero sin ninguna operación importante, solo 5 transacciones han rebasado los 50 contratos ligeramente, así que no hay nada que contar.

En subasta el saldo ha sido comprador, aunque con alguna venta.

En resumen, volumen bajísimo y falta total de interés en el mercado que ahora mismo no está movido por leoncios, parece que tenemos falta de eventos de importancia, aunque esto es bueno para más subidas mientras las cosas permanezcan tranquilas.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Sep 2011)

Las 4 reglas de oro:

1 Vas a palmar todo el dinero
2 Vas a palmar todo el dinero
3 Vas a palmar todo el dinero

4 Tonuel se va a reir en tu cara


----------



## FranR (8 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Primera tanda de preguntas, sobre cortos y subasta.
> 
> CORTOS
> ======
> ...



Efectivamente están prohibidas posiciones cortas sobre ciertos valores, por ejemplo Santander.

Podría hacerlo en valores, no incluidos en el grupo prohibido

No se pueden abrir cortos sobre el INDICE IBEX 35

No puede abrir cortos sobre futuros sobre IBEX 35, porque dentro de él (por explicarlo de forma simple) se incluyen valores "prohibidos"

Si lo hiciera vendrían unos hombres de negro a por usted.


Aquí de momento nadie ha dicho quien está dejando abrir cortos sobre el índice patrio y como. Así que mientras lo averiguamos suponemos que se está jugando en una plataforma con dinero virtual, donde se puede jugar a ser un broker sin arriegar.::::


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (8 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No conocia esa plataforma, me parece muy oscura, a nene no gusta, pero vaya suerte en su operativa. Haga caso a los señores que llevan un leon de dibujo en su avatar [por cierto los dos avatares se los busque yo, quien quiera alguno que me lo diga y le buscare alguno que le vaya con su operativa, ya tengo el del señor Pollastre pero lo colgare cuando aparezca de las islas fiji].




Pues lo cierto es que es la primera plataforma que vi. Lo poco que he hecho hasta ahora no me ha convencido demasiado (no sé si por ejemplo otras plataformas permitirán superponer los gráficos de dos índices empresas diferentes escalando a mano, por ejemplo comparar IBEX con SP, lo cierto es que quizá esto no tenga si quiera utilidad  ). Si tiene alguna plataforma recomendable para CFDs, intradía IBEX35 con posibilidad de cortos le escucho atento.

Y respecto al avatar, pues encantado de que me busque uno, ya le he contado que mi operativa será de tiralíneas pero sin tener ni idea de figuras, sólo "adivinando" canales y "prediciendo" cambios de tendencia en el intradía. Vamos, casino total...


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2011)

Le auguro un corto futuro... sin acritud... 8:


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2011)

Realmente las reglas son:

1.- Conserva tu capital.
2.- No olvides el punto 1.

El resto es el teatrillo de todos los días que tenemos por aquí.


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (8 Sep 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Aquí de momento nadie ha dicho quien está dejando abrir cortos sobre el índice patrio y como. Así que mientras lo averiguamos suponemos que se está jugando en una plataforma con dinero virtual, donde se puede jugar a ser un broker sin arriegar.::::



He estado con la plataforma virtual 2 días, los 1000€ que voy a apostar con 99% de probabilidad de pérdidas son reales  -vease pantallazo de la página anterior-

Ahh, en real la plataforma parece permitir ponerse corto, otra cosa es que después vengan los hombres de negro como me han dicho por arriba...

Aunque no lo necesite, el Sr. Tonuel cuanta con mi permiso para poder reirse y todos los demás también están invitados de participar en escarnio público )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo diría que está dormido con los ojos abiertos, debe ser la práctica de muchas sesiones a las espaldas
> 
> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido muy bajo y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> ...



Mercado gacelario y prohibicion de cortos, y la bolsa subiendo poquito. 

Dentro de poco toca asado. 8:


----------



## ghkghk (8 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No conocia esa plataforma, me parece muy oscura, a nene no gusta, pero vaya suerte en su operativa. Haga caso a los señores que llevan un leon de dibujo en su avatar [por cierto los dos avatares se los busque yo, quien quiera alguno que me lo diga y le buscare alguno que le vaya con su operativa, ya tengo el del señor Pollastre pero lo colgare cuando aparezca de las islas fiji].



Ni loco... Aunque conociendo mi operativa me temo que seria George Best...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (8 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Le auguro un corto futuro... sin acritud... 8:



Si que ha tardado poco en aparecer :Baile: Estando en su lugar yo también apostaría contra mi.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

Debe uster perderlos, porque asi aprendera.


----------



## FranR (8 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> He estado con la plataforma virtual 2 días, los 1000€ que voy a apostar con 99% de probabilidad de pérdidas son reales  -vease pantallazo de la página anterior-
> 
> Ahh, en real la plataforma parece permitir ponerse corto, otra cosa es que después vengan los hombres de negro como me han dicho por arriba...
> 
> Aunque no lo necesite, el Sr. Tonuel cuanta con mi permiso para poder reirse y todos los demás también están invitados de participar en escarnio público )



Caballero no me ha entendido. Nadie dice que su lanzamiento al casino, sea virtual. 

Pruebe a ponerse corto en esa plataforma, a ver que ocurre.

Desde luego si es posible, más de uno de por aquí se abre cuenta en 0,2


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Sep 2011)

Enhorabuena por los huevos que le echa.

Yo llevo 3 meses dando vueltas a participar con dinero real, pero de momento solo me atrevo con la demo. Realmente no me había planteado siquiera participar con tan poco saldo, ya que considero que las comisiones se van a comer todo lo que gane y me hará perder aún más cuando pierda.

De mi seguimiento virtual en paralelo al foro, solo puedo decirle que cuando entren ciertos señores con leones en los avatares o un señor con 10.000 mortadelos, haga caso a las cifras, no suelen fallar(yo en tres meses no he visto un fallo), con lo cual, regalan € al que le hace caso y se los quitan a los que no(pregunte por un señor MV y unas TEF)

Edito para añadir: Hay más gurús pero son más racanos en sus participaciones

Mierda se me olvidaba Claca! y tiene delito, porque fue a la primera persona que me ayudo (que vergüenza)


----------



## 2plx2 (8 Sep 2011)

Bankia entrará en el Ibex 35 el próximo 3 de octubre, diversión asegurada.


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (8 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Debe uster perderlos, porque asi aprendera.



Completamente de acuerdo. :Aplauso:

Por lo menos tendré la excusa para subir mensajes y acceder a veteranos de una vez. Y si de paso aprendo algo en el camino, mejor que mejor 

El avatar en su honor.


----------



## atman (8 Sep 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Aquí de momento nadie ha dicho quien está dejando abrir cortos sobre el índice patrio y como. Así que mientras lo averiguamos suponemos que se está jugando en una plataforma con dinero virtual, donde se puede jugar a ser un broker sin arriegar.::::




No necesariamente. Hay por ahí ciertas "casas" donde puedes operar como si estuvieras en un broker normal... y la gente se lo cree... pero luego ese dinero no sale a mercado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

Para que vea contra quien compite, esta es la oficina de los señores Pollastre, Mulder, BL y Muertoviviente respectivamente.






















Y el mio:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

Como vera el señor Mulder siempre esta recostado, como cuando uno tiene razon y se apoltrona en el sofa diciendo siyalodeciayo, ya lo ira usted entendiendo.


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (8 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> No necesariamente. Hay por ahí ciertas "casas" donde puedes operar como si estuvieras en un broker normal... y la gente se lo cree... pero luego ese dinero no sale a mercado.



Algo había leído yo sobre eso. ¿Sabe si CMC Markets es una casa seria?

¿Alguna recomendación?


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (8 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como vera el señor Mulder siempre esta recostado, como cuando uno tiene razon y se apoltrona en el sofa diciendo siyalodeciayo, ya lo ira usted entendiendo.



Ya lo veo ya, pero no crea que no lo entiendo, que soy seguidor del hilo desde hace bastante tiempo 

Ale, dejo de ensuciar el hilo, que como presentación ya está bien, tengo algunas preguntillas más para más adelante. Ya veremos si empiezo mañana o espero hasta el lunes. En cualquier caso muy muy poquito a poco.


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2011)

Qué diferentes son los aspectos gráficos del Chulibex y el SP.

El SP tiene toda la pinta de irse a lo alto del canal.



El Chulibex a su bola en la parte baja de la "recuperación".




!! Que mala señal sería que los índices americanos sufrieran ahora una corrección !!. Desde luego que el chulibex está para no estar.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (8 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Para que vea contra quien compite, esta es la oficina de los señores Pollastre, Mulder, BL y Muertoviviente respectivamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganar dinero, no ganaré pero reirme a carcajadas, eso si lo tenemos asegurado en este foro. Que crack


----------



## The Hellion (8 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Buenas amigos del guano,
> 
> llegaremos más abajo, por lo menos a los seismiles. Mi estrategia será tirar líneas rectas sobre la pantalla y a ojo estimar cuando subirá y bajará. (y a veces si hay mucho consenso en el foro ser más prudente que nunca ).



Yo también soy una gacela novata por aquí pero creo que a eso de hacer unas rayas se le llama TECNICO, así, sin acento y con mayúsculas, sobre todo si te las apañas para que salga un triángulo. 

La hazaña, además, suele ser muy celebrada por la concurrencia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Sep 2011)

Post del día leidos. Sr. Chinito, si me permite la licencia, le dedicaré un avatar enunas semanas, que donde me hallo no dispongo de las herramientas necesarias para tal empresa.
Mañana viernes os volveré a leer por la tarde. 

Saludos desde puerto.... ::


----------



## atman (8 Sep 2011)

Por favor, que me lo repita alguien.... ¿que hace cuando te ves pillado?

Es que yo intento cambiar... pero no me sale. El dedo... no va... y como esto siga así... la bandera de Japón va a ser la cagada de una pulga al lado del boquete que me van a hacer...

Si es que a cabezón...


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Buenas amigos del guano,
> 
> Después de haber seguido este hilo intermitentemente durante años -aún me acuerdo de los últimos grandes mínimos cuando un compañero de trabajo me decía que si bajaba más el IBEX habría guerra- me he decido a abrirme una cuenta y jugarme, sí jugarme porque no tengo ni idea, 1000€ con CFDs (bueno sí sé que es un producto peligroso en cuanto a que puedes perder más que lo depositado, pero jugaré de muy poco en poco). Lo he hecho en CMC por ninguna razón en especial, es que ahora aparece como publi en el foro (de nada calopez).
> 
> ...



!!!! Manda webox que nos metan un trollaco en el hilo !!!!

Calopez, eres la hostia macho.

Si es verdad lo que dice el "nuevo fichaje", durará menos de 2 semanas hasta que le dejen la cuenta cero. Amigo, no es cuestión de que aciertes la dirección: el apalncamiento y la volatilidad terminarán contigo en un pis pas :8:


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2011)

Mañana quiero un viernes negro... :baba:


----------



## The Hellion (8 Sep 2011)

"The Federal Reserve will do all it can to help restore high rates of growth and employment in a context of price stability."

Bernanke, ahora mismito.

Posteriormente ha reiterado que la Reserva Federal tiene una panoplia de instrumentos para ofrecer estímulos adicionales y que está dispuesta a utilizarlos.


----------



## tarrito (8 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Mañana quiero un viernes negro... :baba:



el barbudo está ladrando ahora mismo :fiufiu:

CNBC EMEA - Watch live TV channel in high quality | Livestation


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (8 Sep 2011)

Echad un vistazo al Dow Jones...


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (8 Sep 2011)

Jodé el ORO, ¡cómo va!


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Sep 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> el barbudo está ladrando ahora mismo :fiufiu:
> 
> CNBC EMEA - Watch live TV channel in high quality | Livestation



Joder, no le alcanza el cuello para llenar la camisa...

Entre eso y su tono de voz da una seguridad....


----------



## Hank Scorpio (8 Sep 2011)

Un clásico habla Bernanke, sin helicóptero de por medio y bajonazo.

¿Nadie tiene la imagen de la carta de "Magic" de Bernanke que se puso hace mucho tiempo?
Vaya sólo esta el fondo blanco de la de Bernanke:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/86533-cartas-de-magic-de-burbuja-info-10.html


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (8 Sep 2011)

El oro va por encima de los 1.800...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Por favor, que me lo repita alguien.... ¿que hace cuando te ves pillado?
> 
> Es que yo intento cambiar... pero no me sale. El dedo... no va... y como esto siga así... la bandera de Japón va a ser la cagada de una pulga al lado del boquete que me van a hacer...
> 
> ...




A mi eso, como gacelus comunis que soy, me ha pasado más de una vez. Pensamientos en tiempo real:
1º mierda! (imaginen al negro de cara sonriente abriendo la puerta de tu habitación)
2º jooooder (se baja los pontalones y te sonrie seductoramente)
3º joooooooooooooder" (ya saben)






Ahora, como en esas situaciones normalmente salgo trasquilado, las trato de evitar, SL o SP y fín.


----------



## morgan (8 Sep 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> El oro va por encima de los 1.800...



El oro ha estado por encima de 1800$ desde que abrió la sesión y lleva varios días por encima . 

Por cierto, viendo los futuros a esta hora ¿mañana sale de la cueva el oso del guano de nuevo? :


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Leoncios vendiendo con ganas en el S&P en este momento, cuidadín con los largos.





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como vera el señor Mulder siempre esta recostado, como cuando uno tiene razon y se apoltrona en el sofa diciendo siyalodeciayo, ya lo ira usted entendiendo.



Pues a las 16:11, hora del aviso no era el momento de entrar corto, pero si que había que tener cuidado con los largos porque al cabo de una hora esto se ha desplomado, recorriendo casi 20 puntos en el S&P.

Siyalodeciayo...


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (8 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> El oro ha estado por encima de 1800$ desde que abrió la sesión y lleva varios días por encima .
> 
> Por cierto, viendo los futuros a esta hora ¿mañana sale de la cueva el oso del guano de nuevo? :



Buen Zasca.

¿Pero por qué ponía un +34% de incremento en la intervención de Bernanke? ¿Se refería a un incremento durante un periodo de tiempo? No me ha quedado muy claro eso.


----------



## morgan (8 Sep 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Buen Zasca.
> 
> ¿Pero por qué ponía un +34% de incremento en la intervención de Bernanke? ¿Se refería a un incremento durante un periodo de tiempo? No me ha quedado muy claro eso.



Pues no lo sé seguro porque no he visto a Tito Bernie.

Pero por coincidencia, me imagino que se refería al incremento del precio de oro desde principios de este año, que es de un 33,88% (un 47% en las 52 últimas semanas).


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (8 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Pues no lo sé seguro porque no he visto a Tito Bernie.
> 
> Pero por coincidencia, me imagino que se refería al incremento del precio de oro desde principios de este año, que es de un 33,88% (un 47% en las 52 últimas semanas).



Ahh, sí eso ya cuadra más.

Gracias crack.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

Buenas noches,

ha hablado el berni, que ha dicho?
El repetitivo tenemos los mecanismos necesarios para actuar para favorecer el crecimiento y reducir el paro?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Sep 2011)

Bankia en el Ibex, lo que nos faltaba por ver. ¿Lo seguirán manipulando de forma tan clara? ¿O ya sería muy descarado?

Chinito, eres un crack.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Sep 2011)

Bankia en el Ibex, lo que nos faltaba por ver. ¿Lo seguirán manipulando de forma tan clara? ¿O ya sería muy descarado?

Chinito, eres un crack.


----------



## rafaxl (8 Sep 2011)

A 15 minutos del cierre usano ya se han ventilado 20 puntitos de subida en el dow y SP en 1190.

(sonido de peli de terror de fondo).


----------



## tarrito (8 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> ha hablado el berni, que ha dicho?
> El repetitivo tenemos los mecanismos necesarios para actuar para favorecer el crecimiento y reducir el paro?



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/249272-bernake-estoy-acojonao-directo.html

son 4 páginas de nada ... aquí estamos acostumbrados a leernos las 12 de un día

lo mejor de haber visto el directo; los 2 momentos del Club de la Comedia


----------



## Janus (8 Sep 2011)

A ver que tal cierra el SP. Como he comentado recientemente, me da que no es raro que le den fuerte hacia abajo para forzar en la medida de lo posible que la FED eche el resto el 21.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Bankia en el Ibex, lo que nos faltaba por ver. ¿Lo seguirán manipulando de forma tan clara? ¿O ya sería muy descarado?
> 
> Chinito, eres un crack.



Cuidese que tiene eco, los mensajes se le repiten.

Y ese avatar, me va a hacer que le busque uno...

Ya me he leido el hilo ese, y segun parece ha comenzado desencajado, y ha acabado desconojado, que es parecido pero talmente diferente, seguimos segun lo previsto entonces, mañana se sube o se baja no cabe otra posibilidad. ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cuidese que tiene eco, los mensajes se le repiten.
> 
> Y ese avatar, me va a hacer que le busque uno...
> 
> Ya me he leido el hilo ese, y segun parece ha comenzado desencajado, y ha acabado desconojado, que es parecido pero talmente diferente, seguimos segun lo previsto entonces, mañana se sube o se baja no cabe otra posibilidad. ::



 

Si me busca un avatar, será un honor.


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2011)

Sepa que nada me disgusta mas que escribir desde el loliphone. 

Los acentos salen solo a veces, el predictivo es una pesadilla, y el teclado virtual no es exactamente lo que uno querría tener bajo sus dedos tras un chuleton de buey, dos botellas de buen reserva y dos gintonic.

Empero, su post me ha llegado al alma. Le escribo desde mi tercer gintonic, en la terracita frontal de mi casa "Indiana" de vacaciones. Le veo en horas bajas, y desde aquí le digo: tenga fuerte y no desfallezca.

Siempre me ha fascinado la enorme dificultad del inversor retail para perder dinero. Para entregar dinero. Para, en definitiva, asumir que uno la ha cagado. Eso lleva, al final del día, a mayores perdidas. Y en ultima instancia, al margin call. Y entonces se acabo.

No es la primera vez que digo esto, pero no me importa repetirlo: si Ud. quiere tener una mínima oportunidad en este negocio, entonces a Ud. no puede temblarle el pulso a la hora de cerrar a perdidas una operación.

No tema perder su dinero. Es mas, debe Ud. amar el hecho de entregar dinero al mercado, porque cada vez que eso ocurre, Ud. Evoluciona y aprende. No hay otra manera.

En ese sentido, y volviendo a su caso: es inaceptable que un par de operaciones pongan en jaque a su capital. Todos podemos fallar dos, tres, cuatro operaciones seguidas. Eso nunca debería sacarnos del mercado. Seguro que lo suyo no es un problema de disciplina monetaria, antes que de trading?

Pd: no veo el momento de reincorporarme a la disciplina de HVEI35 la semana que viene... enough is enough.




atman dijo:


> Por favor, que me lo repita alguien.... ¿que hace cuando te ves pillado?
> 
> Es que yo intento cambiar... pero no me sale. El dedo... no va... y como esto siga así... la bandera de Japón va a ser la cagada de una pulga al lado del boquete que me van a hacer...
> 
> Si es que a cabezón...


----------



## Nico (8 Sep 2011)

Respecto a las oficinas de Mulder, Pollastre, Claca y Muerto Viviente... no habíamos quedado que el Maestro Mulder usaba un 386 con fósforo verde y lograba hacer magia con un Lynyx parchado de su propiedad ?

O se pasó al oscuro mundo de la alta tecnología ?


----------



## Nico (8 Sep 2011)

Maese Pollastre !!... por qué no refrescó ese concepto cuando el SAN iba en 7,32 ? (y la putxxx qaue lo reparXXXX), eh ?


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Enhorabuena por los huevos que le echa.
> 
> Yo llevo 3 meses dando vueltas a participar con dinero real, pero de momento solo me atrevo con la demo. Realmente no me había planteado siquiera participar con tan poco saldo, ya que considero que las comisiones se van a comer todo lo que gane y me hará perder aún más cuando pierda.
> 
> De mi seguimiento virtual en paralelo al foro, solo puedo decirle que cuando entren ciertos señores con leones en los avatares o un señor con 10.000 mortadelos, haga caso a las cifras, no suelen fallar(yo en tres meses no he visto un fallo), con lo cual, regalan € al que le hace caso y se los quitan a los que no



En su favor, le diré que su avatar siempre me ha parecido adorable xDD

Tengo entendido que el discolo y significado chinazo deslocalizado me ha buscado otro avatar... Lo evaluaremos la semana que viene, que duda cabe.

Por otra parte, no seria demasiado riesgo que echase 1000 leurines a la mesa. Me ha sorprendido leer que aun no se ha animado. Limite perdidas con una cuenta inicial pequeña: no le matara cuando la pierda - que la perderá - y le dará a Ud. Experiencia real y conocimiento.


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Maese Pollastre !!... por qué no refrescó ese concepto cuando el SAN iba en 7,32 ? (y la putxxx qaue lo reparXXXX), eh ?



Ah, maestro Nico... Bien hallado xD

Ya sabe que aprecio sobremanera dos cualidades de Uds...

Una son los asados. Honestamente, son Uds. Inalcanzables.

Otra es el tremendo y pragmático sentido del humor con el que históricamente han encajado Uds. Las contrariedades que la vida les ha ido presentando. De admirar.

Puestos en esta tesitura... Para que iba a necesitar Ud. Mi tecnología! Si compro SAN a 7.xx, estoy convencido de que Ud. Puede superar ese... Ejem... Pequeno bache sin el concurso de un quant afectado por los gintonic como humilde sevidor xDDDDD

Por cierto, le he comentado que me descojone con su descripción de la "casa encantada del terror HVEI35"?
Difame, si SAN sigue castigandole el hígado,... No ha pensado en pasarse a la novela estilo Corin Tellado? xDDDDDD


----------



## sirpask (9 Sep 2011)

No entiendo una cosa...¿Por que dicen que siempre se pierde dinero en la bolsa?
Yo no juego apalancado y por ejemplo el 15 de agosto ma o menos, metí 1000 eurinesa Mapfre en 3 dias subió un 10% cerré y a correr, pero imaginase que hasta esta semana no se hubiera movido de los 3eu/acc que las compré ... Y hoy las vendo a 3.2 tambien hubiera ganado, 10 eufos pal broker y 90 pa mi.

¿Esta forma de jugar está mal?

Si IBE se pone a 5.1 ma o menos, pago las burradas que hice en mis primeras internadas en Fluidra a 3 e IBE a 6,1... Jeje, yo me lo paso biem leyendos como jugais con los cortos pero pasando...


----------



## atman (9 Sep 2011)

Gracias Pollastre. La verdad es que hoy, no sé que cxño ha pasado pero he ido de cagda en cagada... hasta que he sido capaz de levantar las manos... ¿el resultado? Pues me he comido todos los beneficios de esta semana y casi de la pasada. Y créame que estos días habían sido francamente buenos... 

Lo malo no es perder dinero, que me toca como a todos y al fin y al cabo siempre mantengo a salvo el "core capital". Lo malo es esa sensación que a uno se le queda de cuando en cuando de haber hecho el gili... no sé... de perder el control, hasta cierto punto...

Creo que lo mejor es descansar al menos hasta el lunes.

Por cierto ¿ha leído alguno de ustedes las memorias de Livermore? es recomendable o perderé el tiempo? Dicen que nadie escarmienta en cabeza ajena, pero tal vez me ayude a escarmentar en la propia...


----------



## The Hellion (9 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> No entiendo una cosa...¿Por que dicen que siempre se pierde dinero en la bolsa?



No sé si has visto el vídeo del cani al que un profesor de artes marciales le pone mirando a Cuenca. 

[YOUTUBE]ZAAFI0DPdKE[/YOUTUBE]

La historia es que el cani le llevaba tocando las narices, a él y a sus alumnos, varios meses, diciéndole que le iba a machacar. 

Desde fuera, el cani vería que la lucha esa consistía en poner las manos a una cierta altura y liarse a puños y patadas. Cuando tuvo delante a un maestro, que solo juega con él, es cuando se da cuenta de que en realidad la lucha es otra cosa. 

Por no hacer perder el tiempo a nadie, voy a empezar por el trailer de la novela que cuento después: perdemos dinero en bolsa porque no somos conscientes de a qué nos enfrentamos, e incluso cuando somos más o menos conscientes, porque no sabemos salir antes de que nos tumben. 

En el spoiler, la novela entera



Spoiler



Esa patada en la oreja son los 1000 euros (juas, ojalá fueran solo mil euros siempre) que tienen / tenemos que perder los que empiezan a tradear. Cuando te empiezan a caer las hostias es cuando puedes empezar a darte cuenta, de verdad, de qué va todo esto del trading (que es distinto de comprar y vender acciones de vez en cuando; los que hacemos esto -yo acabo de empezar- nos dedicamos al judo con otros aprendices, por así decir; sé que perderé dinero, pero de una manera más lenta, y probablemente podré ver por donde me caen los golpes; además, contamos con la ventaja de hilos como este, en donde los traders nos indican las tendencias, y eso nos simplifica mucho la jugada, aunque también nos puede provocar la sensación de que somos los reyes del mambo, y entonces vuelta a lo del vídeo). 

La mayoría de los libros útiles sobre trading e inversiones dedican más páginas a la preparación mental que a las técnicas de inversión o trading en sí mismas. Son como lo de "dar cera, quitar cera" de Karate Kid: un soberano coñazo, porque en realidad lo que busca la gente que los lee son las hostias tipo Van Damme: explícame cuatro técnicas para identificar triángulos, y a mí el pelotón, que los arrollo. 

Cuando unos y otros salen del mercado, antes era con el rabo entre las piernas, ahora es con el culo como el de un mandril, algunos deciden que no vuelven a intentarlo en su vida, y otros deciden que tienen que aprender más. Estos últimos volverán a perder, pero tal vez lleguen a aprender a defenderse.

Una vez que sepan defenderse, es posible que lleguen a ganar dinero, y entonces se enfrentarán a lo que puede resultar más difícil, que no es saber cuándo entrar (porque a aprender a entrar se le dedica mucho tiempo, y es algo que dominará casi todo el mundo que llegue a sobrevivir mínimamente en este campo), sino saber cuándo salir. 

El golpe que te deja KO está siempre ahí, aunque muchas veces no llegue a materializarse. El problema es que a medida que lo vas esquivando, piensas que no es para tanto, que te has apartado y no venía (y muchas veces es verdad, y otras es que tú te has apartado, no te ha dado y entonces no te ha dolido, luego no era importante) y has dejado de ganar dinero. La frustración crece, te encelas, te olvidas de tu estrategia de salida, vas más allá de lo razonable, y zas, al suelo. 

Para que tu estrategia de salida tenga éxito, necesitarías una buena estrategia de reentrada, para te permita aguantar la frustración de haberte quedado fuera sabiendo que tienes unos criterios para volver a entrar...

Y así sucesivamente. 

Antes de acercarnos al tatami, tenemos que dar mucha cera, y quitar mucha cera. Y tenemos que conocernos mentalmente muy bien, porque si no nos conocemos, el mercado es el sitio más caro del mundo para descubrir cómo somos. 

Obviamente, todo eso lo he leído por ahí, yo solo soy una gacela loca...


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2011)

A los buenos días!



atman dijo:


> Por cierto ¿ha leído alguno de ustedes las memorias de Livermore? es recomendable o perderé el tiempo? Dicen que nadie escarmienta en cabeza ajena, pero tal vez me ayude a escarmentar en la propia...



Yo me las he leido y es un libro altamente recomendable, al menos en mi opinión. No creo que aprendas prácticamente nada nuevo de el, pero me encanta ver como las bolsas a principios del siglo XX eran prácticamente lo mismo que ahora, los mismos sentimientos de miedo y avaricia encontrados, incluso con apalancamiento, para mi también fue interesante ver como seguían la bolsa en tiempo real durante aquella época donde el teléfono estaba recién inventado y no existían los ordenadores.

Yo te lo recomiendo encarecidamente, pero ya te digo que no aprenderás muchas cosas nuevas, o tal vez una muy importante, que las cosas en bolsa han cambiado muy poco en casi un siglo aunque hoy tengamos toneladas de tecnología y vaya todo a la velocidad de la luz.


----------



## Nico (9 Sep 2011)

Buenos Días caballeros !! (y a las Damas también)

Veo que el camarada Hellion está en una fase de meditación avanzada en su proceso de educación y conocimiento. Quiero coincidir en un 100% con lo que dices.

De todos modos para los más nuevos (decía él que llegó ayer  ) convendría agregar algunos pequeños consejos prácticos:

1) Los stops ajustados muchas veces son traicioneros y ROMPEN tu estrategia. Es obvio que las maquinitas de los leoncios usan estas variaciones para robar su dinero a los más distraidos o miedosos. Rara vez el "stop ajustado" sirve para TRADEAR aunque, obviamente si lo necesitarás para proteger una ganancia, quedarte un "rato más" de lo que tenías pensado, para romper tu regla de salida y, todas esas cosas raras con las que gastamos el tiempo mientras estamos aprendiendo.

2) Eso no significa que NO haya que usar stops. Los que siguen *son IMPRESCINDIBLES* (y se los dice uno que va a las Asambleas del Santander hasta que la cosa regrese a los 7,30 euros !! )
Y, estamos hablando de los stops "de protección del capital".
El problema de estos es que, para ponerlos de un modo apropiado hay que dedicar un rato a estudiar los gráficos para tener en cuenta dónde están las resistencias. También se pueden determinar por PORCENTAJES pero, en mi corta experiencia (*) he visto que un análisis cuidadoso de resistencias "más o menos" te deja datos decentes para usar.

Estos stops son los que NO hay que olvidar porque, cuando los olvidas -o los sacas por miedo o ambición- son los que hacen que ahora escriba esto con *SAN a 5,85* 

Puse una marquita *(*)* para sugerirles de paso que lean, sigan, analicen, estudien, escuchen y, para el caso que tenga ganas de contestarles PREGUNTEN al *camarada Claca* porque su modo de armar los gráficos y analizar las tendencias es muy bueno. Se aprende mucho AUN sin necesidad de molestarlo para preguntarle _"qué es un corto Sr. Claca ?"_

3) Finalmente, cuando puedan apreciar y entender la sutileza de ciertos mensajes que en este foro privilegiado se reciben, será el día que estos amigos les pongan unos billeticos en el bolsillo. Puede pasar un tiempo para ello -y no se prodigan de modo tan frecuente- pero, hay MUCHA miga en los aportes que hacen *Fran200, MarketMaker, Pollastre, Mulder* -siempre que anden generosos ese día- 

4) Hay mucha gente experimentada que, *para no cometer el error de dejar alguno afuera, prefiero no enlistar* (ya la irán descubriendo) y luego estamos todo el resto que venimos a reirnos un rato, aprender de los que saben, hablar de autos, relojes, fulbolines, restaurantes, programación avanzada y redes neuronales... ah, me olvidaba... cada tanto de la bolsa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

Buenos dias,

¿Está Alemania en recesión? - Blogs en CincoDías.com

La locomotora tiene que arrastrar a este gran pig, PO-DE-MOS.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

Venimos verdes... Ha durado poco el rojo usano. Me la juego por otra jornada semi pepona.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

Pequeño corto en TEF a ver si guaneamos un poco


----------



## jcfdez (9 Sep 2011)

buenos días...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Sep 2011)

Buenos días. Por fin puedo aportar algo 



Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Un clásico habla Bernanke, sin helicóptero de por medio y bajonazo.
> 
> ¿Nadie tiene la imagen de la carta de "Magic" de Bernanke que se puso hace mucho tiempo?















PD: Dada mi reciente experiencia con las fotos en el foro, si alguien ve sólo una gran X que no indica nada en el mapa, que me avise y la subo. (El enlace es antiguo y ya estaba en el foro)

PD2: Añado la de JCT


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Venimos verdes... Ha durado poco el rojo usano. Me la juego por otra jornada semi pepona.



:no:



de éso nada... hamijo... :fiufiu:


----------



## jcfdez (9 Sep 2011)

Bueno, yo ya lo dejo por hoy que con el tirón que hado el bund le he rascado los 30 pipos, más un par de mini-IBX cortos pues ya tengo por hoy.

Voy seguir durmiendo...


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> :no:
> 
> 
> 
> de éso nada... hamijo... :fiufiu:



El whisky thinking ese del que hablan por aquí...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

jcfdez dijo:


> Bueno, yo ya lo dejo por hoy que con el tirón que hado el bund le he rascado los 30 pipos, más un par de mini-IBX cortos pues ya tengo por hoy.
> 
> Voy seguir durmiendo...



que sueñe con los angelitos


----------



## rafaxl (9 Sep 2011)

Bueno y en que quedo lo de Obama al final???

No veo info sobre ello.


----------



## rafaxl (9 Sep 2011)

Aqui esta, que os parece??

Obama propone un ambicioso plan para reactivar el empleo


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> El whisky thinking ese del que hablan por aquí...





pues será mejor que se haga 3 o 4 copazos más...


----------



## jcfdez (9 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Bueno y en que quedo lo de Obama al final???
> 
> No veo info sobre ello.



Quedó en nada, por eso no encuentras nada. Básicamente que va a ver medidas pero no han especificado (parece que no va haber helicóptero) así que se espera un día más bien bajista.

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> pues será mejor que se haga 3 o 4 copazos más...




Hoyga y usted, ¿no invertiría conmigo largo en Diageo?


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Aqui esta, que os parece??
> 
> Obama propone un ambicioso plan para reactivar el empleo



es un plan E , vamos hecho pensando en la reeleccion del negron y ademas la medida estrella que era la amnistia fiscal a la repatriacion de los dineros de las multis no esta y eso era lo mas importante asi que ::


----------



## Dula (9 Sep 2011)

¿Habéis visto la prima de riesgo?

Baja el IBEX se dispara como un cohete. Sube el IBEX y permanece practicamente inalterable.

Me da a mí, que está fuera de control.


----------



## jcfdez (9 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es un plan E , vamos hecho pensando en la reeleccion del negron y ademas la medida estrella que era la amnistia fiscal a la repatriacion de los dineros de las multis no esta y eso era lo mas importante asi que ::



Mira el enlace que puesto en el post de antes, el problema es que tienen que convencer a los republicanos para que se apruebe, por lo tanto de momento no hay nada.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

jcfdez dijo:


> Mira el enlace que puesto en el post de antes, el problema es que tienen que convencer a los republicanos para que se apruebe, por lo tanto de momento no hay nada.



si ya lo se , dificil lo tiene el negron , ya que no creo que los republicanos aprueben un plan E en toda regla , solo para que haya sensacion de mejora en la economia y el negron pueda reelegirse :ouch:

ademas ya vimos que los repus estan dispuestos a todo


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

Sr. Claca, cuando amanezcas allá las 12 y sin prisas, si te decides a salir de la cueva te agradecería que me leyeras los posos del café de Inditex. He hecho la misma que con TRE, primero entrar muy fuerte y luego preguntar. Solo que esta vez aún estoy a tiempo de salirme con beneficios. 

Cuando en una de estas pegue el pelotazo y me haga rico le pagaré los favores con unas copas o directamente con acciones de Diageo.


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2011)

jcfdez dijo:


> Quedó en nada, por eso no encuentras nada. Básicamente que va a ver medidas pero no han especificado (parece que no va haber helicóptero) así que se espera un día más bien bajista.
> 
> - CAPITAL BOLSA -



Aggg, mis hojos!


----------



## jcfdez (9 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Aggg, mis hojos!



Hostia! que pufo he metido...pido perdón!


----------



## sirpask (9 Sep 2011)

Obama cada dia se parece mas a ZP, lo unico que les diferencia es que uno sabe ingle y otro no.
Asi que, malos tiempos para las americas...

Buenos dias y tal, hoy pinta a -0.5 y 1 tol dia, habrá leones de puente...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Aggg, mis hojos!



le recomiendo este colirio en spray 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2011)

A los buenos días!

¿han probado alguna vez a operar según como caiga una moneda tirada al aire? ¿aunque sea sobre el papel?

Les aseguro que con un stop bien puesto tendrán más beneficios que tratando de operar con rayitas, indicadores y señales.

Si un indicador no logra batir el 50% de operaciones ganadoras, es mejor que usen la moneda y les aseguro que la mayoría de indicadores tiene una fiabilidad del 30-40% aproximadamente.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> ¿han probado alguna vez a operar según como caiga una moneda tirada al aire? ¿aunque sea sobre el papel?
> 
> ...




No sé si lo dices en serio en en broma, pero el otro día sostenía algo parecido, eso sí, intentando aprovechar tendencia. 

Por ejemplo, ayer tras el discurso de Bernanke creo que estábamos todos bastante convencidos de que hoy abríamos en rojo. Poniéndome corto pero con un stop en +0.40%, hoy tenía dos opciones:

a- Perder un 0.40% de lo invertido.
b- Estar en un 1% positivo

Y todo esto no con cara/cruz, puesto que las posibilidades de rojo eran más altas (al menos a mi juicio). 

Esto, obviamente, ha de llevarse a cabo con cantidades muy grandes (pongamos 60.000 euros) para que los 15 ó 20 euros que me cobra Bankinter se diluyan.

Que es un casino, pues puede que sí. Pero tienes más que ganar que perder, y además juegas con más fichas (la tendencia).


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> ¿han probado alguna vez a operar según como caiga una moneda tirada al aire? ¿aunque sea sobre el papel?
> 
> ...



Es algo parecido a hacer la quiniela usando un dado 1X2, pero intuyo que, como en la quiniela, siempre hay condicionantes (rachas, clasificación, estado de humor del quinielero) que nos impulsan a preferir unos resultados sobre otros.

PD: Y lo dice uno que hace años que dejó las quinielas y se pasó a la primitiva


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sé si lo dices en serio en en broma, pero el otro día sostenía algo parecido, eso sí, intentando aprovechar tendencia.
> 
> Por ejemplo, ayer tras el discurso de Bernanke creo que estábamos todos bastante convencidos de que hoy abríamos en rojo. Poniéndome corto pero con un stop en +0.40%, hoy tenía dos opciones:
> 
> ...



No, no lo decía de broma, lo digo muy en serio. Hace mucho tiempo que ya no me fio de los indicadores y además llevo un par de días probando lo de la monedita y habría ganado mucho más dinero que basándome en cualquiera de los sistemas que he seguido alguna vez.

Es decir si un sistema no supera el 50% de aciertos, tirar una moneda al aire es más efectivo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

:XX: :XX:

Que mundo este, unos con monedas al aire y otros con algos y quants y demas cosas raras. Claro que tambien hay alguno que decide la direccion segun que huevo le pique cuando se levanta...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Sep 2011)

BD!

M me deja a cuadros!

asi que tirando una moneda al aire.. en el fondo, razon lleva: con un solo indicador seria como jugarsela todo al poker, exclusivamente pensando en las cartas que tiene uno en la mano, y hay que tener en consideracion bastantes otros factores.

algo parecido a lo que dice, esta pasando de forma "natural", al estar obligados a meter solo largos en el churribex. Es toda una experiencia, y siempre es bueno aprender e imitar a los que saben.

Hoy, (y ayer, y lunes) le meto largos!


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> No, no lo decía de broma, lo digo muy en serio. *Hace mucho tiempo que ya no me fio de los indicadores y además llevo un par de días probando lo de la monedita y habría ganado mucho más dinero* que basándome en cualquiera de los sistemas que he seguido alguna vez.
> 
> Es decir si un sistema no supera el 50% de aciertos, tirar una moneda al aire es más efectivo.





Dios, y esto lo dice uno de mis "gurús"... ¿En qué mundo me he metido? Voy a cambiar de hobby, y ahora que ha vuelto la NFL tengo más fácil saber a qué dedicar el tiempo.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

bueno yo voy a dejar una estrategia sencilla pero que funciona muy bien , y es la combinacion del estocastico en diario con bajistas y alcistas , solo hay que esperar a estar en sobrecompra y tener muy cerca una bajista de importancia y corto que te crio , lo mismo con los largos .

es una estrategia con la que uno pasa mucho tiempo en liquidez pero que garantiza comerse movimientos gordos .

es un poco simple pero les aseguro que hace falta mucha experiencia para implementarla especialmente vencer el mono de no estar en bolsa


----------



## aitor33 (9 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :XX: :XX:
> 
> *Que mundo este*, unos con monedas al aire y otros con algos y quants y demas cosas raras. Claro que tambien hay alguno que decide la direccion segun que huevo le pique cuando se levanta...



Y pulpos y demás....:XX::XX:


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2011)

Mi sistema de la moneda me acaba de dar 20 puntos en el Stoxx, a eso me refería. No he mirado absolutamente nada, me he hecho un programa que emula a la moneda aunque con una ligera variación, salen 3 valores +1 para largos y -1 para cortos, pero también el 0 que quiere decir quedarse fuera de mercado.


----------



## atman (9 Sep 2011)

Pues... Mulder... mire usted... sí, lo probé, como ejercicio... por decirlo así. Cuando ya has aprendido los rudimentos más básicos, reo que un ejercicio como ese viene bien. Y es cierto que no funciona mal... siempre que haya suficiente movimiento en el mercado... (el movimiento en el sentido correcto puede ser tan corto que no te permita cubrir las pérdidas de los fallos y los gastos)

Gracias de The Hellion, su "novela" me retrata bastante bien. Afortunadamente, ese tipo de cosas me pasan poco... pero no dejan de ser una puñeta, oiga.

En mi caso, la explicación es muucho más sencilla: el cansancio. Ya no recordarán que hace cosa de dos meses tuve otro día como el de ayer. Y el motivo fué el mismo. Querer atender a demasiadas cosas durante demasiado tiempo... al final, tendré que aprender a jugar al padel.

Hoy me voy a dedicar a mis deberes dominicales y a ver si consigo el librito de Livermore.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Sep 2011)

Así ya si se podría llamar a esto casino


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Mi sistema de la moneda me acaba de dar 20 puntos en el Stoxx, a eso me refería. No he mirado absolutamente nada, me he hecho un programa que emula a la moneda aunque con una ligera variación, salen 3 valores +1 para largos y -1 para cortos, pero también el 0 que quiere decir quedarse fuera de mercado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

Menos mal que volvemos al rojo como pedi ayer, que tanto verde parece esto Escocia, y esto es la piel de toro, con sangre roja, bien roja. Lastima de cortos...

TRE bajando un 3%, i like it. Si saben de alguna otra compañia del ibez que se puedan los cortos y ande igual de bien que Sacyr diganmela si les place.


----------



## DeCafeina (9 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> No, no lo decía de broma, lo digo muy en serio. Hace mucho tiempo que ya no me fio de los indicadores y además llevo un par de días probando lo de la monedita y habría ganado mucho más dinero que basándome en cualquiera de los sistemas que he seguido alguna vez.
> 
> Es decir si un sistema no supera el 50% de aciertos, tirar una moneda al aire es más efectivo.



¿Y no obtendría más aciertos cogiendo ese mismo indicador que tanto falla y negándolo?. Hacer lo contrario de lo que indique para aprovechar ese 60-70% de fallos conviertiendolos en aciertos. Si al final todo se reduce a obtener un booleano, ¿por qué no?.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Mi sistema de la moneda me acaba de dar 20 puntos en el Stoxx, a eso me refería. No he mirado absolutamente nada, me he hecho un programa que emula a la moneda aunque con una ligera variación, salen 3 valores +1 para largos y -1 para cortos, pero también el 0 que quiere decir quedarse fuera de mercado.



Ahí ya va al 33%. Al final terminará usando un 1d20 ::

1... entrar largo con todo (todo o nada)
2-7... largo.
8-13... no entrar.
14-19... corto.
20... corto con todo (todo o nada)


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Menos mal que volvemos al rojo como pedi ayer, que tanto verde parece esto Escocia, y esto es la piel de toro, con sangre roja, bien roja. Lastima de cortos...
> 
> TRE bajando un 3%, i like it. Si saben de alguna otra compañia del ibez que se puedan los cortos y ande igual de bien que Sacyr diganmela si les place.



si quiere meter cortos , tiene a TEF si el ibex cae TEF cae si o si recuerde que TEF es alrededor del 22 % del ibex


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

Mis Inditex:


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Menos mal que volvemos al rojo como pedi ayer, que tanto verde parece esto Escocia, y esto es la piel de toro, con sangre roja, bien roja. Lastima de cortos...
> 
> *TRE bajando un 3%, i like it.* Si saben de alguna otra compañia del ibez que se puedan los cortos y ande igual de bien que Sacyr diganmela si les place.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

cerramos cortos en TEF , parece que este finde volvere a comer :baba:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Sep 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> ¿Y no obtendría más aciertos cogiendo ese mismo indicador que tanto falla y negándolo?. Hacer lo contrario de lo que indique para aprovechar ese 60-70% de fallos conviertiendolos en aciertos. Si al final todo se reduce a obtener un booleano, ¿por qué no?.
> 
> ¡Un saludo!



este tunning es muy bueno. y en ocasiones hasta funciona 

bolsa, leoncios, fundamentales.. mejor centrarse en la probabilidad y en una ferrea autodisciplina.


----------



## 2plx2 (9 Sep 2011)

¿Será "La niña" del señor Fran una moneda de cinco duros?


----------



## atman (9 Sep 2011)

Pues... no pensaba que fuera a ser tan fácil... pero ya he encontrado el libro de Livermore... y otro montón de ellos más sobre trading.

Traders Library - Free Download 800+ Trading Books

No tengo muy claro que todos sean, digamos, recomendables. Pero desde luego los importantes están casi todos...

Échadles un vistazo.


----------



## sirpask (9 Sep 2011)

Joer que mierda... Otro dia de guano. 

Esto hoy no lo arregla ni los usanos.

Lo de tirar la moneda para entrar en bolsa lo puedo ver... Pero donde se pierde o se gana pasta es al cerrar operaciones.
¿Vas a lanzar tu programa cada miuto?

Otra pregunta. ¿A IBE se le puede entrar en corto?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si quiere meter cortos , tiene a TEF si el ibex cae TEF cae si o si recuerde que TEF es alrededor del 22 % del ibex



Uf, aunque no deja de parecer lógico me suena un poco a falacia. "Como TEF es el 22% del IBEX, si cae el IBEX, entonces tiene que caer TEF."

Al revés (si cae TEF, cae el IBEX dado el peso de TEF) sí que veo la causalidad, pero en el sentido expuesto es algo un poco cogido con pinzas.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Uf, aunque no deja de parecer lógico me suena un poco a falacia. "Como TEF es el 22% del IBEX, si cae el IBEX, entonces tiene que caer TEF."
> 
> Al revés (si cae TEF, cae el IBEX dado el peso de TEF) sí que veo la causalidad, pero en el sentido expuesto es algo un poco cogido con pinzas.



cogido con pinzas es su opinion amigo , intentare explicarlo mejor , si usted cree que el ibex va a caer y no puedo ponerse corto en ibex ni en bancos entonces pongase corto en tef porque si el ibex cae tef caera , caera mas o caera menos pero caera ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

Nosotros hablando de chuminadas y el Ibex que coge carrerilla...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

En subvenciolandia [aka Grecia] el cds cotiza a 3000 puntos, deber ser de las pocas cosas cotizadas que suben.


----------



## sirpask (9 Sep 2011)

joer... Ya estamos... -Avisos de atentado "creibles" en USA -
Esperemos que no sea cerca de wall street.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

Como hoy esta el señor ghkghk entre nosotros no dire que TRE ya cae un 4%, asi que no lo digo...


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Joer que mierda... Otro dia de guano.
> 
> Esto hoy no lo arregla ni los usanos.
> 
> ...



No, el recorrido de las operaciones lo hago por rango medio diario, en el Stoxx el rango open-close diario medio son 28 puntos, 30 si redondeamos, yo uso 20 como rango para una operación, cuando llega a 20 hay que salirse, el stop lo pongo a 8 puntos, que equivalen a 2 puntos en el S&P, es lo que me parece más óptimo aunque esto aun lo estoy estudiando.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cogido con pinzas es su opinion amigo , intentare explicarlo mejor , si usted cree que el ibex va a caer y no puedo ponerse corto en ibex ni en bancos entonces pongase corto en tef porque si el ibex cae tef caera , caera mas o caera menos pero caera ienso:



No me ha entendido. Lo que quiero decir es que si cree que el IBEX caerá, no es esa caida la causará la caida de TEF, sino al revés, la caida de TEF provocará la caida del IBEX (que no deja de ser un índice de valores).

El resultado es el mismo, pero la causalidad es la inversa. Luego parte de un planteamiento erróneo, para decidir su operación, y eso es peligroso. Y sí, esto sigue siendo mi opinión.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

pero si el resultado es el mismo no veo donde puede estar el peligro


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2011)

Que TEF sea el 22% del Ibex no es problema para el otro 78%


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como hoy esta el señor ghkghk entre nosotros no dire que TRE ya cae un 4%, asi que no lo digo...



¿Desde dónde vas corto? Porque el infierno de TRE fue prolongado, pero el último mes no ha sido malo.


----------



## univac (9 Sep 2011)

Vaya, otro dia que no llegamos a los 10k...como tarda


----------



## Yo2k1 (9 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cogido con pinzas es su opinion amigo , intentare explicarlo mejor , si usted cree que el ibex va a caer y no puedo ponerse corto en ibex ni en bancos entonces pongase corto en tef porque si el ibex cae tef caera , caera mas o caera menos pero caera ienso:



Ya estamos en el segundo bajon? De esta ya ves tus ansiados seis mil y pico?
Era bajon, rebotillo y bajon. Supongo que el rebotillo ya habra acabado no y ahora todo hacia abajo sin pausa?

Quizas la quiebra de Grecia sea la que tire todo al suelo.Pienso que la intervencion del USB, puede señalar miedo a un bajon del euro, y no han querido que su moneda se hiciera fuerte ante ese bajon. Posible quiebra de Grecia? Llevamos ya muchos dias oyendola pero nada de nada.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero si el resultado es el mismo no veo donde puede estar el peligro



Es que no es el mismo. TEF lastra al IBEX, pero el Ibex no lastra a TEF. Aunque sí es cierto que si crees que el Ibex va a caer, en buena medida estás opinando que es porque probablemente TEF caiga.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Sep 2011)

ultimamente el style lego se ha puesto de moda 

http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/files/2011/09/09-06-11-EOTM-European-Minifigure-Union.pdf


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

Desde los 27,2 y llevo unas poquitas la verdad, asi que espero que guane bien hasta los 22 y luego ya que suba hasta los 70, asi todos contentos y millonarios.


----------



## atman (9 Sep 2011)

Mmmm.. a mi la estadística se me atraganta un poco, pero... introducir un elemento neutral (el 0) entre dos opciones (ganar o perder) no reduce tus posibilidades de acierto del 50 al 33... porque la opción neutral no te hace perder dinero.

Ahora, si en este caso concreto lo que pretende el 0 es "acertar" los días con escaso rango... me temo que no va a funcionar.

Y, si lo piensa un poco... operar sólo por rangos medios... reduce sus posibilidades de cubrir pérdidas y/o ganarle pasta a ésto.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Ya estamos en el segundo bajon? De esta ya ves tus ansiados seis mil y pico?
> Era bajon, rebotillo y bajon. Supongo que el rebotillo ya habra acabado no y ahora todo hacia abajo sin pausa?
> 
> Quizas la quiebra de Grecia sea la que tire todo al suelo.Pienso que la intervencion del USB, puede señalar miedo a un bajon del euro, y no han querido que su moneda se hiciera fuerte ante ese bajon. Posible quiebra de Grecia? Llevamos ya muchos dias oyendola pero nada de nada.



tenemos los indicadores sobrevendidos y el 16 tenemos cierre trimestral , creo que la zona desde los minimos 7800 hasta 8000 dara guerra , lo mas probable es que el jueves iniciemos la gran caida , esto si grecia no quiebra el finde , pero si lo hace directamente nos ponemos cortos sin importar el hueco a la baja pensando en como minimo los 6700


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Desde los 27,2 y llevo unas poquitas la verdad, asi que espero que guane bien hasta los 22 y luego ya que suba hasta los 70, asi todos contentos y millonarios.



Lo firmo. Aunque puestos a elegir, mejor que suba primero a 70 y luego ya baje a 17...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero si el resultado es el mismo no veo donde puede estar el peligro



Pues ya lo he dicho, el peligro está en que el planteamiento es erróneo y aunque acierte el resultado ahora cuando TEF cae, haciendo caer al IBEX, no tiene porqué darse el resultado a la inversa.

Su planteamiento es como decir:

_Si todos los humanos son mamíferos, entonces todos los mamíferos son humanos._

El planteamiento acertará mientras se dedique a estudiar humanos. Cuando empiece a estudiar osos o toros empezará a hacer aguas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

Hoy la oferta del dia es 







Si entra ahora, cuando recupere los maximos, su inversion se revalorizara un 900%


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pues ya lo he dicho, el peligro está en que el planteamiento es erróneo y aunque acierte el resultado ahora cuando TEF cae, haciendo caer al IBEX, no tiene porqué darse el resultado a la inversa.
> 
> Su planteamiento es como decir:
> 
> ...



pues vea graficos del ibex y de tef , compare y me cuenta luego lo de los osos y los toros 8:


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

univac dijo:


> Vaya, otro dia que no llegamos a los 10k...como tarda



espera sentado .....


----------



## univac (9 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tenemos los indicadores sobrevendidos y el 16 tenemos cierre trimestral , creo que la zona desde los minimos 7800 hasta 8000 dara guerra , lo mas probable es que el jueves iniciemos la gran caida , esto si grecia no quiebra el finde , pero si lo hace directamente nos ponemos cortos sin importar el hueco a la baja pensando en como minimo los 6700



Pero Grecia no esta quebrada ya? lo sabe hasta mi portera....tiene que estar descontado ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues vea graficos del ibex y de tef , compare y me cuenta luego lo de los osos y los toros 8:



Vale, no tengo más que decir, me rindo. TEF cae porque el IBEX cae y no al revés. Ah, y la gravedad existe porque, y sólo porque, las manzanas se caen.




PD: Perdón, pero si no suelto el _eppur si muove_, me da algo


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

univac dijo:


> Pero Grecia no esta quebrada ya? lo sabe hasta mi portera....tiene que estar descontado ::



no esta descontado , si estuviese descontado ahora mismo societe general y alguna mas estarian como lehman .

lo que se espera es que se haga oficial la quiebra


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Vale, no tengo más que decir, me rindo. TEF cae porque el IBEX cae y no al revés. Ah, y la gravedad existe porque, y sólo porque, las manzanas se caen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no me malinterprete , le doy la razon mi planteamiento esta mal , pero en la operativa da igual si el ibex cae porque tef cae o al revez ienso:


----------



## aitor33 (9 Sep 2011)

¿por qué el ibex no responde a ningún estímulo der german?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Sep 2011)

Si yo también le di la razón en que operativamente está dando el mismo resultado. 


Por cierto, cambiando de tercio, Gamesa en 3,60. ¿ :baba: ?

No sé que rango hace falta tener en el hilo para osar a solicitar una lectura de entrañas de pollo, pero sino es mucha molestia, Claca, ¿tiene a mano algún gráfico de GAM? ¿Y la actualización del de SAN del otro día? Gracias en cualquier caso o


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (9 Sep 2011)

Bueno, primera operativa cerrada.

Ha sido un poco precipitada porque no tenía muy controlado el tema de ponerme corto en acciones de empresas y las garantías exigidas (en el simulador solo lo había hecho cortos con el IBEX). Finalmente la elegida fue Telefónica en corto y aunque me metiera tarde y mal (¿es posible que hubiera una resistencia y que rompiera el canal alcista de 2 días hacia los 13600 y poco?) he tenido miniresultados. 

Pensamiento gaceril: No parecía muy arriesgado porque en las velitas solo había gordas p'abajo, así que si el asunto iba p'arriba me debería de dar tiempo de cerrar la posición sin mucho susto.

Una lección aprendida: estar solo y sin preocupaciones. Tenía a los niños pululando por el despacho haciendo de las suyas y nada más ponerme la mujer me dice que hay que recoger y llevar a los niños al parque... Así que la posición ha durado abierta menos que nada (aún así creo que iba a cerrarla de todos modos). Aún así diferencia desde 13,595 a 13,530. A 1€ la diferencia dan 65€ menos las comisiones que me han parecido un poco salvajes queda:


Anterior: 1000€
Final: 1043,30€ (+65€ - comisiones 21,7€)

Aunque haya aumentado el saldo por favor critiquen lo que gusten


----------



## scalibu (9 Sep 2011)

Hoy mirando el análisis en la web de Carpatos " Como vá el mercado ", nunca lo había leido tan maxmadsista. Lo pego.

Debilidad con la esperanza reducida [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Fuertes bajadas en Europa a estas horas.

Los mercados lo fiaron todo a que los políticos iban a tomar una serie de medidas, pero a falta del G7 de este fin de semana, todo ha fallado.

En primer lugar, "falló" el BCE. En una situación dramática de mercado, apareció un Trichet, más torpe que nunca en su faceta de comunicación con los mercados, y no fue capaz de ser un poco hábil y calmar los ánimos.

Y el caso es que seguramente al final igual dijo lo que el mercado quería oir, que era que su surrealista subida de tipos con todas las campanas de alarma sonando... Trichet ha hecho muchas cosas buenas en su mandato, pero nunca aprendió lo que la FED domina, que es comunicar bien con los mercados. La gran incógnita es ahora su sucesor. Un ex Goldman, metido en el ajo de los derivados con los que Grecia ocultó deuda. Su curriculum es inquietante, pero al final es italiano, e Italia está por los eurobonos...

En segundo lugar se esperaba que la FED o Bernanke tomaran medidas del gusto del mercado. Pero ayer que era el gran día, no pasó nada de eso.
Obama, eso sí, planteó un ambicioso plan de empleo, que permitiría subir el PIB, según los expertos entre 1 a 3 puntos, y crear un millón de empleos, pero de poco sirve, porque ahora sólo valdrá si lo aprueba el Congreso, y todos tenemos muy fresco en la memoria el recuerdo del lamentable espectáculo político de división que dio el Congreso, cuando lo del límite de la deuda. Con estas credenciales, el mercado sospecha que lo de Obama es una mera declaración de intenciones con pocas posibilidades de salir adelante en su forma original.

Ante toda esta acumulación de "decepciones" los gráficos de los índices europeos que parecían apuntar al rebote, se están debilitando y no tienen nada de buena pinta. Se les está acabando el tiempo, si no consiguen volver a subir con rapidez, pueden volver los ataques bajistas en cualquier momento. Y es que el mercado sigue mirando con mucho miedo a Europa.

Lo de Grecia parece que tiene muy mal remedio. Las posibilidades de default que le dan los credit default swaps son ya del 89%, la rentabilidad de la deuda a un año, está cerca del 100% descontando quiebra. Fue muy bonito lo que hizo la UE en Julio, pero están tardando tanto en materializarlo que puede que no lleguen a tiempo.

Mientras, Merkel, con muy buenas intenciones, intenta llevar a Europa a la ortodoxia. Y no se le puede negar la razón. Pero el problema es que el método, que sin duda es el bueno, necesita tiempo, y no se sabe si el mercado le dará tiempo o no.

Sacar "pronto" los eurobonos puede que no sea la solución perfecta, pero sacar los eurobonos con el Dax un 25% más abajo, y los spreads de Italia, España, Francia y algunos más rozando las nubes, y todo el mundo descontando la ruptura del euro, que es un escenario que podría pasar perfectamente, sería mucho peor.

Merkel siempre ha reaccionado así. Forzada por las circunstancias y entonces las soluciones no son iguales.

Nadie le dice que no tenga razón, pero en el desastre hemos llegado ya demasiado lejos, y ya es inevitable que paguen justos por pecadores.
La situación es muy grave. La más grave para toda nuestra generación. Puede que tengamos suerte, puede que no.

Y además queda poco munición, vean este comentario de Droblo:

El gran problema que veo entre la situación de hace 10 años y la actual es que el 11-S fue un revulsivo para una acción económica coordinada mundial inédita hasta entonces que ayudó a la economía global a restablecerse de la crisis de las .com iniciada el año anterior, y es la gestión posterior de los años de bonanza lo que a mi juicio es más criticable. Ahora da la impresión de que nuestros dirigentes han utilizado ya toda la munición (o bien que la que tienen la desperdician disparando al aire) para combatir la recesión y no consiguen vencerla. Ni decisiones políticas únicas (como que unos países rescaten a otros como ha pasado en la €zona) ni tipos de interés en mínimos (como llevan manteniendo los EUA y Japón ya hace años) ni políticas monetarias agresivas como los programas QE de la FED o del Reino Unido están consiguiendo evitar que las recuperaciones sean meros espejismos. Se acumulan malos datos en ambas orillas del Atlántico y la fractura social cada vez es mayor a pesar de no reducirse la deuda global acumulada.

Un ejemplo de nuestro país es el dato que pasó desapercibido el viernes pasado por las malas cifras de paro en España y los EUA: la deuda de las familias españolas -según números del Banco de España- a finales de julio ascendía a 882.420 millones de euros. Pues bien, en enero de 2008 esa cifra era de 878.541, es decir, los ciudadanos estamos igual de apalancados y nuestro estado casi ha doblado su endeudamiento (sin tener en cuenta el crecimiento de la deuda bancaria avalada) y los resultados obtenidos son que vivimos bastante peor que hace 3 y 4 años.

Fuente: La semana en los mercados | Euribor

Creo de verdad, que aunque tenga razón Merkel, juega con cerillas en una gasolinera. Si se equivoca el huracán se llevará a Alemania también por delante. Nadie se librará... incluido EEUU.

Hoy precisamente Credit Suisse publica un estudio a este respecto.

En esencia estima que si se rompe el euro, el valor del S&P 500 caería a 750. Ellos le dan a este escenario un 10% de posibilidades. Sinceramente creo que hay bastantes más, yo le daría ahora mismo de 25 a 30%. Dando por segura una devaluación del 40 al 60% de la peseta, lira, y demás si se produce como mínimo.

Volviendo a Credit Suisse, comenta que los beneficios por acción medios del S&P bajarían 40% si se rompe el euro. Recomienda comprar por tanto defensivas, con alto dividendo, bajo endeudamiento...

En lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en que EEUU esté tan cerca de la recesión como se dice. Vean este estudio que nos manda Perpe.

La Probabilidad de Recesión en un año, esto es, en Agosto de 2012, sube al 2,40% desde el 0,80% del mes anterior.

Según este indicador, el nivel todavía es muy bajo como para considerar que Estados Unidos se dirija a una nueva recesión.

Adjunto el gráfico histórico desde el año 1960, así como el gráfico de los 10 últimos años.

Perpe.

http://www.serenitymarkets.com/upload/comentarios/992011105163_perpeuno_grande.gif
http://www.serenitymarkets.com/upload/comentarios/992011105174_perpedos_grande.gif
Para terminar un gráfico curioso, rentabilidad del S&P menos renta fija:

http://www.serenitymarkets.com/upload/comentarios/9920111048253_rentabilidad_grande.gif


10:57:50 h.


----------



## aitor33 (9 Sep 2011)

aitor33 dijo:


> ¿por qué el ibex no responde a ningún estímulo der german?



Aúnque también es cierto que el Dax no respondió a los estímulos que le mandaba el chulibex en estos dos meses, donde las dan las toman jejeje


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

El amigo Cárpatos necesita mercado alcista. Vive de ello.

No sé de qué se extraña si lleva en esto más de 2 décadas y sabe perfectamente la evolución del ciclo.

¿uummmmm?, ¿ahora vive de comisiones? ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

La rebaja del dia en el indice patrio es:






Si invierten ahora, cuando recupere sus maximos, su inversion se revalorizara un 900%.


----------



## lokeno100 (9 Sep 2011)

¿por qué la bolsa no levanta cabeza a pesar de lo que ha hecho merkel y de lo que está haciendo el BCE, qué le pasa a la bolsa.?


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

lokeno100 dijo:


> ¿por qué la bolsa no levanta cabeza a pesar de lo que ha hecho merkel y de lo que está haciendo el BCE, qué le pasa a la bolsa.?



¿Y qué es lo que han hecho?


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

1285 posts en menos de 5 días. Vamos camino de volumen por quincena... Y yo encantado


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

No se lo digas a nadie, pero lo que digan esos no importa una mierda. Lo que haga el segundo puede ser, pero como no hace nada pues...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

Lastima que los usa no esten con ganas, porque hoy se veian los 7miles, aggg que rabia de cortos put0s perroflautas como dice el bueno del señor Mulder.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (9 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> ¿han probado alguna vez a operar según como caiga una moneda tirada al aire? ¿aunque sea sobre el papel?
> 
> ...



Pero Mulder, después tendrías que ser capaz de determinar cuándo es el momento más apropiado para salir, lo cual no puede hacerse al azar (sino sería perdedor a la larga, como jugando a la ruleta, por el efecto de las comisiones, slippage, impuestos, etc.). Entrar al azar te hace partir de una situación ligeramente perdedora, y para compensarlo tienes que saber salir de forma que saques más que haciéndolo al azar.

Y si se tiene la capacidad de decidir correctamente cuándo salir, ¿por qué determinar al azar la dirección en que se abre la posición? ¿Por qué partir de una situación perdedora?




DeCafeina dijo:


> ¿Y no obtendría más aciertos cogiendo ese mismo indicador que tanto falla y negándolo?. Hacer lo contrario de lo que indique para aprovechar ese 60-70% de fallos conviertiendolos en aciertos. Si al final todo se reduce a obtener un booleano, ¿por qué no?.
> 
> ¡Un saludo!



Bueno, siendo así claro que sería correcto hacer lo contrario, la cuestión es que puede ser que, por ejemplo, acierte un 40%, pero falle un 40% y dé un resultado "even" (te quedas igual) el 20% de las veces, por lo que seguirlo también supone perder dinero.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

vamos a probar unos largos 8090 8:


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Buenos días. Cuidado con esta distribución


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenos días. Cuidado con esta distribución




Ha llegado la hora de los largos


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ha llegado la hora de los largos



He entrado para avisar a MV. Le iban a volatilizar si ajustaba el stop de ese 090


----------



## Nico (9 Sep 2011)

Distribución ?... yo estaba calificando esto de *PANICO*.

En el *SAN* están a *6 ctvs* de la línea *"OTIA PEDRIN"*.


----------



## faraico (9 Sep 2011)

Buenos días, es aquí lo del guano?

Hay que andarse con mucho ojo.

Ajusten stops compañeros!! Es algo que siempre hay que hacer, pero tal y como están las cosas con mayor motivo.

No entiendo mucho de esto como todos sabeis....indica algo la forma de bajar del ibex?? Esá bajando de forma muy progresiva...antes nos tenía acostumbrados a bajar en caida libre, luego otra vez peponazo....sin embargo hoy está yengo al guano poquito a poco....quiere decir esto algo?

Saludos y buenas plusvalias!!


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Se lo han saltado Sr. MV.?


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Se lo han saltado Sr. MV.?



:8: tengo el stop en los 6000


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

No me hagan mucho caso pero 7995 es un suelo de canal. PERO NO ES FIABLEEEEE

Ahora mismo fuera hasta que se aclare.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :8: tengo el stop en los 6000



Pues abriendo largos si llega ahí, va a tener que salir disfrazado de Europa mínimo.::::


----------



## 2plx2 (9 Sep 2011)

Los místicos 8100


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Pues abriendo largos si llega ahí, va a tener que salir disfrazado de Europa mínimo.::::



¿ cuantos puntos pone usted de stop ? quiza 1 punto ::


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Le he avisado y había visto una vela abajo de 10 puntitos de forma inmediata. Y así ha sido. Como no se como opera Vd. pues le he avisado que si había ajustado mucho le podían dejar fuera en ese momento.

Pero vamos, visto lo visto, se ve que no necesita ni consejos.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Bueno les dejo a ver si nos dejan salvar el viernes con dignidad.

Espero que sea divertido.


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2011)

Bueno... -2% no está mal... pero lo quiero ver cerrando hoy por debajo de los 8000... 8:


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :8: tengo el stop en los 6000





será mejor que lo ajuste a 3000... 8:


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Bueno les dejo a ver si nos dejan salvar el viernes con dignidad.
> 
> Espero que sea divertido.




¿Una pistita para la apertura usana? Yo creo que hoy acabarán medio planos y nosotros moderamos las caidas hasta un -1.X%


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Le he avisado y había visto una vela abajo de 10 puntitos de forma inmediata. Y así ha sido. Como no se como opera Vd. pues le he avisado que si había ajustado mucho le podían dejar fuera en ese momento.
> 
> Pero vamos, visto lo visto, se ve que no necesita ni consejos.



muchas gracias , esa vela no la vi , es lo que tiene el TT teletexto trading 

a ver si este finde ademas de comer tambien beba algo 8:


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Sr. GH. "ni idea" ahora mismo casi a ciegas. 8145-7995.

Estamos metidos ahí. Esos son mis niveles para actuar. Pero hasta que no vea lo que "hay dentro" no tomaré decisiones. La cosa está complicada.

Pero desde luego mi deseo, que no mi proyección, está un poco lejos por arriba.

Suerte


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

bueno ya esta cierro largos , a salio pa la cocacola ::

me pone nervioso estar largo


----------



## Nico (9 Sep 2011)

El Señor bendiga a nuestros banqueros -gente seria y trabajadora si las hay- y los proteja para que ayuden al país y a toda su gente.

Comisión pro-crecimiento de Banco Santander
(En la Asamblea Lista 98 - Burbuja)


----------



## AssGaper (9 Sep 2011)

jOJOJOO, hoy viernes me ha salido grande, cortos en 100 onzas oro en 1360€ onza oro, y como no creia que llegara a 1370 (ahi puse el stop),vengo de merendar y Alehop! ahora esta a 1330, cierro. tengo para una buena mariscada el domingo.

Deberiais jugar mas con el oro, se juega bien. Ya que como no sabeis por donde tiran hoy los mercados, eso es incertidumbre, y la incertidumbre va al oro y eso se traduce en subidas. Por lo visto ha bajado sin saber el motivo, pero ya lo analizare.


----------



## Yo2k1 (9 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> jOJOJOO, hoy viernes me ha salido grande, cortos en 100 onzas oro en 1360€ onza oro, y como no creia que llegara a 1370 (ahi puse el stop),vengo de merendar y Alehop! ahora esta a 1330, cierro. tengo para una buena mariscada el domingo.
> 
> Deberiais jugar mas con el oro, se juega bien.



El par euro/dolar cae un 0.7%, con lo que supongo las ganancias seran menores, porque habras entrado en dolares, no?
El oro ha bajado pero el dolar ha subido, con lo que esta contrarrestando en parte


----------



## AssGaper (9 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> El par euro/dolar cae un 0.7%, con lo que supongo las ganancias seran menores, porque habras entrado en dolares, no?
> El oro ha bajado pero el dolar ha subido, con lo que esta contrarrestando en parte



no no, juego en euros.


----------



## Depeche (9 Sep 2011)

Bajo mi punto de vista hay que mantenerse alejado del ibex. Yo creo que va a continuar bajando hasta llegar a 6.700
Antes no entraría.


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2011)

Me gusta el gráfico del SAN... :baba:


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

2plx2 dijo:


> Se supone que estamos en un Ibex con poco volumen y dominado por gacelas, no dejarán que perfore los 8100 ¿Verdad? ¿¿¿VERDAD???



Hamijo, las mayores caidas las he visto con poco volumen.

Hay que fijarse en el daño técnico de las pautas de precio. El resto sirve apoyar.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Bajo mi punto de vista hay que mantenerse alejado del ibex. Yo creo que va a continuar bajando hasta llegar a 6.700
> Antes no entraría.



viendo los indicadores de los jefes osea los indices usanos y del ibex creo que antes de decidir algo hay que esperar al cierre trimestral del viernes 16 , si grecia hiciese oficial su quiebra este finde entonces no habria nada que pensar cortos con to lo gordo .

pero podriamos continuar con el lateral , en el caso del ibex arrastrandose en la zona 8000-8300


----------



## AssGaper (9 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Me gusta el gráfico del SAN... :baba:



Tiene una pinta de pepon ....pepon:fiufiu:

No hay güevos.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> viendo los indicadores de los jefes osea los indices usanos y del ibex creo que antes de decidir algo hay que esperar al cierre trimestral del viernes 16 , si grecia hiciese oficial su quiebra este finde entonces no habria nada que pensar cortos con to lo gordo .
> 
> pero podriamos continuar con el lateral , en el caso del *ibex arrastrandose en la zona 8000-8300*



Eso es lo verdaderamente significativo. ::


----------



## sirpask (9 Sep 2011)

Fran ¿Quien hay dentro? Por que hoy es un dia perfecto para hacer caldereta de gacela.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Fran ¿Quien hay dentro? Por que hoy es un dia perfecto para hacer caldereta de gacela.



Ya hay muchas gacelas pilladas y conviertiendose en "inversores a largo". El horno está bastante lleno pero todavía queda sitio para más carne. No mucho más.

Lo que tenga que pasar ::, ocurrirá pronto


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (9 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> viendo los indicadores de los jefes osea los indices usanos y del ibex creo que antes de decidir algo hay que esperar al cierre trimestral del viernes 16 , si grecia hiciese oficial su quiebra este finde entonces no habria nada que pensar cortos con to lo gordo .
> 
> pero podriamos continuar con el lateral , en el caso del ibex arrastrandose en la zona 8000-8300



En 5 días hay un artículo que habla del GRAN LOBO.


¿Llega el Gran Lobo al Ibex? - CincoDías.com


¿Es lo que tú dices?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)




----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Sep 2011)

Dense prisa y no hagan rebotes tecnicos, creo que la semana que viene vendo mi casa de vacaciones en Galicia y quiero las SAN a 4 lereles, el ibex en los seismiles, y si me sobra pasta igual me juego unos miles a rojo/negro comprando Zeltias a 1 lerele y urbas a 1 centimo 

Asi que de aqui a final de mes como maximo quiero ver esos niveles :no: no sea que me ponga nervioso de tanto esperar y vaya a entrar en san a 4,50 y empezar palmando en vez de ver aumentar mi cuenta desde el primer dia ::

DATO RELEVANTE : No veo por aqui a Fran200.......largos ni con un palo hoygan ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

Que el sp reviente el 1180 facil, solo te pido eso señor.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

Alemania y Francia elaboran un borrador para un impuesto a la banca,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2011)

*Añadido*



bertok dijo:


> Ya hay muchas gacelas pilladas y conviertiendose en "inversores a largo". El horno está bastante lleno pero todavía queda sitio para más carne. No mucho más.
> 
> Lo que tenga que pasar ::, ocurrirá pronto



No se fién, éstos son capaces de hacer el horno más grande. Creo que todavía queda muchísimo margen para el dolor ... si los leones quieren.

El dolar está ganando terreno al euro a pesar de que la FED dice que meterá la gasolina que sea necesaria. Es decir, que los inversores se están migrando hacia la "seguridad" porque no se fían nada nada del euro y de Europa. Como sigan en esta línea, la posibilidad de un sell off es real .... y ahí sí que habrían infligido dolor y hubieran limpiado el mercado de stops a saco.

En fín es una pajota mental.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> En 5 días hay un artículo que habla del GRAN LOBO.
> 
> 
> ¿Llega el Gran Lobo al Ibex? - CincoDías.com
> ...



la idea de un h-c-h puede ser acertada ahora mismo veo que el segundo hombro podria terminar en 8450 donde esta el 61,8% de la caida 8800-7870 
y cerrarian el gap del 2 al 5 sept ienso:


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No se fién, éstos son capaces de hacer el horno más grande. Creo que todavía queda muchísimo margen para el dolor ... si los leones quieren.
> 
> El dolar está ganando terreno al euro a pesar de que la FED dice que meterá la gasolina que sea necesaria. Es decir, que los inversores se están migrando hacia la "seguridad" porque no se fían nada nada del euro y de Europa. Como sigan en esta línea, la posibilidad de un sell off es real .... y ahí sí que habrían infligido dolor y hubieran limpiado el mercado de stops a saco.
> 
> En fín es una pajota mental.



va bien tirado


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Mi sistema de la moneda me acaba de dar 20 puntos en el Stoxx, a eso me refería. No he mirado absolutamente nada, me he hecho un programa que emula a la moneda aunque con una ligera variación, salen 3 valores +1 para largos y -1 para cortos, pero también el 0 que quiere decir quedarse fuera de mercado.



*Mulder*
¿en dónde haces el programa? ¿lenguaje C, por ejemplo?


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> va bien tirado



y no sólo eso es lo que desea Alemania, Francia que se devalue el euro a más no poder, por el tema de los rescates.


----------



## sirpask (9 Sep 2011)

Si se perfora el 85 va a haber gente que gane mucha pasta hoy...


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Si se perfora el 85 va a haber gente que gane mucha pasta hoy...



Exactamente la misma que pierdan otros...


----------



## rafaxl (9 Sep 2011)

Esta remontando peligrosamente esto. Veremos que se sacan de la chistera para petar culos.


----------



## rafaxl (9 Sep 2011)

Joder alemania buscando el verde, juega con fuego amigo juega...

Los usa al final abren en verde y la preparan.


----------



## rafaxl (9 Sep 2011)

Ala pues ya esta, alemanes y gusanos planos a la espera.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Joder alemania buscando el verde, juega con fuego amigo juega...
> 
> Los usa al final abren en verde y la preparan.



Al final va a ser cierto que gacelas como yo pueden acertar igual. Ayer dineral en inditex, y subidita ayer más aguante estoico hoy.

Y lo de empezar a remontar a mediodía también lo vaticinaba más atrás. EEUU ya reaccionó ayer a lo que tenía que reaccionar y hoy abriría plano (o incluso verde) por lo que iba a moderar bajadas ibexcas.


----------



## Claca (9 Sep 2011)

ITX, corto plazo:







Niveles muy definidos tanto por arriba como por abajo. De momento sigue bajista y en plena resistencia. Superar los 60,60 con ganas cambiaría el panorama, pero, mientras, hay que vigilar más los 56,20. Estas últimas dos sesiones acumula ligeras divergencias bajistas.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Ahora si estamos en una zona interesante FIGHT

Ya saben 70 puntos de rigor.


----------



## pollastre (9 Sep 2011)

Mo... Monedas... Monedas de tres caras... Monedas que se lanzan al aire y deciden puntos de inserción en mercado... El Sr. muertoviviente otra vez dando por c... Ah, NO! Que lo esta diciendo Mulder:8::8: !!!

Como decía un forero: "es hoy. Va a ser hoy. El mundo se acaba hoy"

Pero como osan... Pero como se atreven... Mulder, tu también, hijo mío! Et tu, Brute! 

"me se" atraganta el pulpo a la gallega, marditoh roedoreh... No hacen mas que matarme a disgustos... Pero como que casino!! ::

No puedo con tanto... Veo la casa del terror del maestro Nico... Ya la veo... A través de los cristales, atisbo a dos personas lanzando monedas al aire... Me hacen señales para que me acerque... En silencio, desconecto la AI y voy hacia la luz.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

Largos largos, ponganse largos, ha llegado el señor Fran200...


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ITX, corto plazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias. Mi objetivo estaba en torno al 60.45 o similar, a menos que el Ibex tornara con mucha fuerza donde lo dejaría correr. Es un simple 2% de beneficio en dos días, pero es que he entrado con muchísimo dinero, ya que la comisión es fija y no porcentual

Gracias de nuevo, me has ratificado en gráfico que más mal que bien había intuido.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Al menos la moneda no es un real de bellón, acorde a su hard. Es un cuidado programa de lanzamiento de leuros aleatorio (en el que hay posibilidad de caer de canto)


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Mo... Monedas... Monedas de tres caras... Monedas que se lanzan al aire y deciden puntos de inserción en mercado... El Sr. muertoviviente otra vez dando por c... Ah, NO! Que lo esta diciendo Mulder:8::8: !!!
> 
> Como decía un forero: "es hoy. Va a ser hoy. El mundo se acaba hoy"
> 
> ...



No se si ha visto una segunda mandrilada que fue dedicada al Sr. MV...aunque hoy ha triunfado dos entradas. Por lo que lo mismo se gana un león de chocolate.


----------



## rafaxl (9 Sep 2011)

Verdes llegando. Tanta pantomima para esto??? me voy a hacer bici un rato, que ademas pasa la vuelta ciclista por aqui cerca dentro de un rato, ya vere el percal mas tarde.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

Hombre, el señor Pollastre se ha dignado a hacer un parentesis en sus lujosas vacaciones...cuando se reincorpora usted al tajo? Dese prisa que nuestro amigo zombie triangulero prepara su guano para el proximo dia 16.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

Una cosa Claca, ¿me podrías definir "divergencias bajistas"? Ayer se comportó bien, el último mes y semana ha sido bastante sólida pese a un Ibex desangrándose y hoy ha aguantado el chaparrón matutino siendo casi toda la mañana la única que aportaba verde. 

Sabes que no sé nada de técnico, ¿qué indicio bajista ves?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

Señor Fran200 dejese de mariconadas, cual es el nivel mas alto que tiene para hoy? :XX:


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Sr. GH. "ni idea" ahora mismo casi a ciegas. *8145*-7995.
> 
> Estamos metidos ahí. Esos son mis niveles para actuar. Pero hasta que no vea lo que "hay dentro" no tomaré decisiones. La cosa está complicada.
> 
> ...



+70 eche cuentas....luego veremos si----265 con recorrido hasta 310.

Pero pasito a paso, que la bandera de Japón ondea fuerte.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

corred, que se acaban.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Alguien conoce a ese señor que tengo detrás?....::::::


----------



## DeCafeina (9 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Exactamente la misma que pierdan otros...



Menos comisiones...


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Menos comisiones...



Esos siempre ganan...y sin jugarse su pasta


----------



## Claca (9 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una cosa Claca, ¿me podrías definir "divergencias bajistas"? Ayer se comportó bien, el último mes y semana ha sido bastante sólida pese a un Ibex desangrándose y hoy ha aguantado el chaparrón matutino siendo casi toda la mañana la única que aportaba verde.
> 
> Sabes que no sé nada de técnico, ¿qué indicio bajista ves?



Las divergencias las dan los indicadores. No se ve muy bien, pero tanto el RSI como el MACD están por debajo de los máximos del día 8 cuando el precio está ya por encima. Normalmente eso quiere decir que algo no anda bien, pero, como siempre, la última palabra la tiene el precio.

Tu objetivo puede verse, aunque en mi humilde opinión, estamos ya en una zona de venta (menos de un 1% de la resistencia más bestia). Cuando se busca un recorrido tan modesto es muy complicado ajustar los stops, porque por mucho que apures casi siempre se te comen los beneficios.

PD: La bajista, trazada correctamente, pasa, curiosamente, por los 60,40 que mencionas. La he ajustado un poco para añadir dramatismo al gráfico. Una pequeña licencia que no cambia en absoluto el análisis (60,60 nivel relevante a romper).


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)




----------



## credulo (9 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Mmmm.. a mi la estadística se me atraganta un poco, pero... introducir un elemento neutral (el 0) entre dos opciones (ganar o perder) no reduce tus posibilidades de acierto del 50 al 33... porque la opción neutral no te hace perder dinero.
> 
> Ahora, si en este caso concreto lo que pretende el 0 es "acertar" los días con escaso rango... me temo que no va a funcionar.
> 
> Y, si lo piensa un poco... operar sólo por rangos medios... reduce sus posibilidades de cubrir pérdidas y/o ganarle pasta a ésto.



Si cada una de ellas tiene la misma probabilidad de aparecer disminuye tus posibilidades de ganar al 33%, pero aumenta tu probabilidad de no perder al 66% 

Si haces cuentas verás que lo mejor es no meterte nunca en el mercado ::


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Las divergencias las dan los indicadores. No se ve muy bien, pero tanto el RSI como el MACD están por debajo de los máximos del día 8 cuando el precio está ya por encima. Normalmente eso quiere decir que algo no anda bien, pero, como siempre, la última palabra la tiene el precio.
> 
> Tu objetivo puede verse, aunque en mi humilde opinión, estamos ya en una zona de venta (menos de un 1% de la resistencia más bestia). Cuando se busca un recorrido tan modesto es muy complicado ajustar los stops, porque por mucho que apures casi siempre se te comen los beneficios.
> 
> PD: La bajista, trazada correctamente, pasa, curiosamente, por los 60,40 que mencionas. La he ajustado un poco para añadir dramatismo al gráfico. Una pequeña licencia que no cambia en absoluto el análisis (60,60 nivel relevante a romper).




Muchas gracias por tu tiempo. Lo valoro mucho. 

Esperaré hasta los 60.25 o similares, y si veo que el IBEX se tambalea podré la venta en 60.10. Y si el Ibex acelera a ver si con suerte rompe la resistencia.


----------



## Claca (9 Sep 2011)

GAM, que juraría que alguien la ha mencionado:







He escuchado de todo: que si muy buenos fundamentales, que si está muy barata y aquí rebota seguro, etc. Lo único cierto, una legión de enganchados a bordo de una máquina del tiempo.


----------



## tarrito (9 Sep 2011)

alguna buena persona que me diga dónde se venden esas monedas "mágicas" :

ejque me he frabicado una ... con blu tack he pegado un papelito con "sell" y otro con "buy" ... pero claro! al no igualar los pesos exactamente, tiene un ligero sesgo por el "sell" :S


----------



## Claca (9 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Alguien conoce a ese señor que tengo detrás?....::::::



Jajajajaja


----------



## pollastre (9 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> No se si ha visto una segunda mandrilada que fue dedicada al Sr. MV...aunque hoy ha triunfado dos entradas. Por lo que lo mismo se gana un león de chocolate.



Ya sabe lo que dicen por ahí arriba, _Every dog has his day_

Aclaración para el Sr. Muertoviviente: note que lo anterior es una frase hecha, sobradamente documentada. En modo alguno es ofensiva ni pretende llamar perro a nadie. Ya sabe, disparidad de opiniones , pero siempre desde el respeto. Just in case xD


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Esta la cosa hoy jodida.

Naturalmente fuera, nos han sacado a unos cuantos y la caída brusca.

Buscando de nuevo una oportunidad. Pero desde luego ahora mismo, no.


Que alguien tire una moneda y diga algo. Esto va a pegar un pepinazo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Sep 2011)

Lllego tarde, pero llego.

Mis queridas Gamesas en corto, comportándose como deben...


----------



## Claca (9 Sep 2011)

El EURO creo que se va entre 1,37 y 1,36.


----------



## sirpask (9 Sep 2011)

BOOM ! 85 a tomar por culo


----------



## Topongo (9 Sep 2011)

Buahhh, que subidas y bajadas en picado...


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Esta la cosa hoy jodida.
> 
> Naturalmente fuera, nos han sacado a unos cuantos y la caída brusca.
> 
> ...




Para mí, todo está hoy en el rabioso corto/scalp. Varios pipos y fuera. No hay minitendencia que dure.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> Buahhh, que subidas y bajadas en picado...



Pues no se despiste que no ha hecho nada mas que empezar....

La sangría que se ha hecho aquí no tiene nombre. Ahora deben de mudarse de barrio....vamos allá.


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> *Mulder*
> ¿en dónde haces el programa? ¿lenguaje C, por ejemplo?



Hacer un simple programa que te de un número aleatorio es muy sencillo en cualquier lenguaje, pero a mi desde hace tiempo me gusta mucho python.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

Los stops bien no? :XX: que gamberros...


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Sp 1178.50-1177.75


----------



## Topongo (9 Sep 2011)

Bueno ya parece que es solo bajada en picado...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

Gracias señor por atender mis plegarias a tomarporculo los 1180


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> GAM, que juraría que *alguien la ha mencionado*:
> 
> He escuchado de todo: que si muy buenos fundamentales, que si está muy barata y aquí rebota seguro, etc. Lo único cierto, una legión de enganchados a bordo de una máquina del tiempo.



Presente. Muchas gracias. 

A ver en que queda ese viaje a 2001. Si siguen haciendo historia o deciden darse la vuelta. :rolleye:


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

1177.00-1176.50


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2011)

Que el SP no se haya ido a buscar los 1230, mal rollete. En gráficos de hora, ya no conserva la pauta de que cada máximo es mayor que el anterior y que cada mínimo es mayor que el anterior.
Podría irse a buscar los 1145-1150 aprox.

P.D: MV tiene que estar guanoso hasta las patas. En los últimos 15 minutos, le han dado un hostión a los índices hacia abajo.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Dentro con miedo y poca carga. Veamos que tenemos por aquí.

Me deja colocar Stop en tablas.


SP 1177.50


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Para mí, todo está hoy en el rabioso corto/scalp. Varios pipos y fuera. No hay minitendencia que dure.



El chulibex es bajista y todo lo que se largos (aunque sea en intrarabioso) es tentar la contraria a la tendencia. Obviamente las probabilidades de acertar o que el recorrido sea decente *son menores*.


----------



## The Hellion (9 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoyga y usted, ¿no invertiría conmigo largo en Diageo?



La empresa opera en un sector interesante, con targets todavía no aprovechados:

Alce borracho después de comer manzanas fermentadas se queda enganchado en un árbol y se lía a berrear:






Tras ser liberado, se alejó dando tumbos hasta que cayó redondo a dormir la mona






Y lo mejor del caso es que no se trata de una intoxicación accidental... son como nosotros, una vez que descubren el efecto, quieren más... Animalicos :XX:

Drunk moose stuck up tree after snaffling too many apples | Metro.co.uk


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Y por eso pillar un tramo arriba con acierto, tiene mucho más mérito....


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2011)

Mucho miedo ahora en los mercados. La plata acompañando en la bajada ...

Menos mal que ahí no hay prohibición de cortos.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Sep 2011)

Otro viernes negro, amigos. Uno más.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Y por eso pillar un tramo arriba con acierto, tiene mucho más mérito....



Al menos para mí, esto no va de meritos si no de engordar la cuenta.

Ahora mismo se impone el wait and see, salvo alguna mini posición para calmar el gusanillo.

Todo sigue el camino marcado.


----------



## Topongo (9 Sep 2011)

lo de arcelor es la leche


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Mucho miedo ahora en los mercados. La plata acompañando en la bajada ...
> 
> Menos mal que ahí no hay prohibición de cortos.



Espera y verás lo que es miedo. ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

Si los sietemiles han llegado, siyalodeciaMulder


----------



## AssGaper (9 Sep 2011)

Hamijos, el guano ya esta llamando a las puertas....


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Hamijos, el guano ya esta llamando a las puertas....



nunca se fue, sólo estaba engrasando la parrilla.

Ahora parece que va en serio.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Base del Canal, que barbaridad.


----------



## Topongo (9 Sep 2011)

esto es apotosico, capaces calzarse una V para arriba, tirar too a tomar por culo... es como ver una pelicula...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

A que precio tiene sus SAN señor Topongo?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Sep 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> esto es apotosico, capaces calzarse una V para arriba, tirar too a tomar por culo... es como ver una pelicula...



¿No me diga que no compró entrada para esta montaña rusa? ::


----------



## Maestro Cantor (9 Sep 2011)

*7.995,40	-3,41%*


----------



## Topongo (9 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A que precio tiene sus SAN señor Topongo?



a 8 , número místico en su día ::


----------



## rosonero (9 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes!!!

Me incorporo ahora, que hay de los rumores de que Grecia presentarà su default este fin de semana?


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

Estoy muy cachondo, pero el raciocinio me dice: sé fiel a tu estrategia y espera al punto que tienes definido para entrar al medio plazo.

Los precios actuales de muchos valores son muy interesantes pero vamos a ver precios mejores para hacer un buen capital.

A la espera.


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Espera y verás lo que es miedo. ::



Amigo, esas patas ya está encima de la cama!!!!


----------



## pollastre (9 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hombre, el señor Pollastre se ha dignado a hacer un parentesis en sus lujosas vacaciones...cuando se reincorpora usted al tajo? Dese prisa que nuestro amigo zombie triangulero prepara su guano para el proximo dia 16.




Me reincorporo la semana que viene, Sr. Chinazo... No se ahora concretarle el día, pero será la semana que viene.

El tema es que conforme llego, tengo que empezar a montar la nueva oficina (muebles, mamparas, equipos...) así que es probable que aun me vean remolonear algunos días mas. Tengo dura tarea por delante...

En lis últimos 12 annos he montado ya varias oficinas... Eso es como ir a la guerra: uno sabe siempre como entra, pero nunca como va a salir.


----------



## Diegol07 (9 Sep 2011)

Que parezca un accidente, pero de 3 meses en vez de un dia. Poco a poco asi no hay panico, cuando nos demos cuenta el ibex va a estar en los 6000, subidas bajadas y para octubre de a poco a los 5000. Esta vez fueron mas listos, envenenamiento muy lento.


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2011)

El colega Ben va a llegar presionado al día 21, eh?.

Nada, que lo que tiene que hacer es gastarse 10.000 trillones en paquetes de 100K a nombre de cada forero de este ilustre condiminio, perdón ... townhouse que aquí hay mucho nivel


----------



## Topongo (9 Sep 2011)

Ya voy servido con mid san, tef,ibe y bme ...

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2011)

Bueno ya estamos donde dije ayer... ahora sólo falta que cierre por debajo de los 8000...


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2011)

Societe Generale ya está a 17,6. Anda chaval, dale un poquito más que ya te queda poco para el cero ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

Ummmmmmmm eso nos da una revalorizacion del 920% cuando vuelva a maximos :XX: :XX:
Rapido que se acaban.


----------



## Diegol07 (9 Sep 2011)

Estan sosteniendo las perdidas, pero hoy del -4 no nos salva nadie.


----------



## burbufilia (9 Sep 2011)

Ahora saldrá Grecia este fin de semana para decir que no. Que lo del default era broma. Y el de BCE que ha dimitido, dirá que es un cese temporal para estar con su familia con cáncer. Y el lunes rebotón otra vez


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Estan sosteniendo las perdidas, pero hoy del -4 no nos salva nadie.



La zona de los 799x era zona de compras de muchos operadores, ha rebotado en la zona que debía hacerlo.

De momento aguanta y ha entrado dinero. Ahora a esperar como evoluciona.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Sr. GH. "ni idea" ahora mismo casi a ciegas. 8145-*7995*.
> 
> Estamos metidos ahí. Esos son mis niveles para actuar. Pero hasta que no vea lo que "hay dentro" no tomaré decisiones. La cosa está complicada.
> 
> ...



En el primero me han echado de una patada en el culo. Esperemos que este aguante, no me gusta el último día de la semana salir trasquilado.


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2011)

Abran largos... compatriotas... la nación os necesita...


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2011)

Creo que aquí poca gente ha entendido bien a lo que me refería con la moneda. Solo se trataba de una reflexión en voz alta que venía (aunque no lo he especificado) de ver como el señor muerto viviente se lo fia todo a los indicadores.

Pero he leido y tal vez incluso comprobado como los indicadores tienen alrededor de un 30% de acierto, algunos incluso menos todavía. Aunque parezca mentira la mayor parte de los sistemas de bolsa consiguen menos de ese 50% que nos da la dichosa monedita.

Como también se ha incorporado mucha gente nueva al hilo me ha parecido bien ponerlo de relieve para darles un poco en que pensar. Por otra parte el hecho de que la moneda tenga 3 caras es porque se trata de un sistema automático y debe haber pausas entre entradas y salidas...o no, solo se añade algo más de aleatoriedad a la prueba.

Ahora estoy siguiendo el S&P, los leoncios han vendido a base de bien y parece que inicien una pequeña remontada así que recurro a la moneda de nuevo:

CARA -> LARGOS

Entro largo (sobre el papel) en 1169.00 stop 1167.00 Objetivo 1174.00

Si el precio llega a 1172.00 subo stop a 1170.00

edito: me han chafado el stop, lo seguiremos probando.


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (9 Sep 2011)

Vuelvo del parque y me encuentro que no me funciona el ADSL. Por supuesto hasta el lunes no viene un técnico, menos mal que tengo un internet móvil... Por cierto, vaya leche.

Pero eso me hace pensar, ¿alguna vez se os ha jodido el internete en medio de una sesión? ¿Tenéis conexión de backup? ¿O en el peor de los casos abrís todas las posiciones con stops?


----------



## sirpask (9 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Vuelvo del parque y me encuentro que no me funciona el ADSL. Por supuesto hasta el lunes no viene un técnico, menos mal que tengo un internet móvil... Por cierto, vaya leche.
> 
> Pero eso me hace pensar, ¿alguna vez se os ha jodido el internete en medio de una sesión? ¿Tenéis conexión de backup? ¿O en el peor de los casos abrís todas las posiciones con stops?



En las entrevistas a los brokers esto es a lo que mas miedo tienen... mucho mas que a los leones.

Por cierto, ¿Hoy es dia de jugarse todo los beneficios semanales, o es dia de apagar monitores e irse a dar un paseo que hace un tiempo cojonudo?

Porque vamos... eso de ver subir o bajar el Ibex un 1% en 5 minutos.. en fin..


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que aquí poca gente ha entendido bien a lo que me refería con la moneda. Solo se trataba de una reflexión en voz alta que venía (aunque no lo he especificado) de ver como el señor muerto viviente se lo fia todo a los indicadores.
> 
> Pero he leido y tal vez incluso comprobado como los indicadores tienen alrededor de un 30% de acierto, algunos incluso menos todavía. Aunque parezca mentira la mayor parte de los sistemas de bolsa consiguen menos de ese 50% que nos da la dichosa monedita.
> 
> ...



Maestro, a pesar del respeto que le profeso, permítame que le matice:

Yo no quiero ningún sistema que me dé un ratio de aciertos > 50%. Es más, ya he posteado en el foro que conseguir sistemas que nos dén ese ratio no es nada difícil. Lo realmente interesante es estudiar y conseguir sistemas en los que una vez detectada la señal, el tamaño de ganancia sea bastante mayor que el tamaño de la posible pérdida.

Prefiero un sistema en el que la fiabilidad de la señal sea baja (por ejemplo el 40%) y en cambio cada posición ganadora me dé 5 y cada posición ganadora me quite 2 *(el calcular el 2 es lo complicado porque tiene que ser los suficientemente amplio como para que la volatilidad de esos instantes no nos saquen de una posición ganadora)*.

He trabajado con sistemas en los que el ratio de aciertos era > 65% pero las posiciones perdeoras te comían todas las ganancias.

Por ello, siempre he dicho en el foro la extrema importancia de calcular los Stop Loss de forma que una vez acertada la posición, permita maximizar las ganancias. En este sentido, el estudio de la volatilidad de las velas previas a la señal es *capital*.

Dicho esto, estoy seguro que tirando una moneda se puede obtener un ratio de aciertos genial, pero no me responde a 2 preguntas que para mí son las realmente importantes:

1. - ¿Cuántos pipos tolero de Stop Loss?.
2. - ¿Dónde pongo el Limit?.

Nunca opero en scalping ni intradia sin dar respuesta a estas 2 preguntas antes de abrir la posición.

Le agradezco que comparta los resultados del experimento de la moneda.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Pero eso me hace pensar, ¿alguna vez se os ha jodido el internete en medio de una sesión? ¿Tenéis conexión de backup? ¿O en el peor de los casos abrís todas las posiciones con stops?



Desde el móvil puedo operar (de forma muy básica, sin gráficos en tiempo real ni _ná_) pero eso sólo lo haría en caso de urgencia. Si me quedo sin conexión prefiero poner el teléfono en modo router wifi y seguir con el ordenador (aún no me ha pasado, pero lo he probado estando de viaje :rolleye: )


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

SP (aquí es donde se juega el partido importante. Si le da por caer, adiós ...)


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> nunca se fue, sólo estaba engrasando la parrilla.
> 
> Ahora parece que va en serio.



algún gràfico para ilustrarnos, 

PD:veo que ha puesto el SP ponga el Chulibex, si no le es molestia


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> algún gràfico para ilustrarnos,



Tanto en los gráficos del SP como del chulibex, tras el primer tramo de caida de Agosto, se ven claras pautas de consolidación (en el SP un canal ligeramente alcista y en el caso del Chulibex un canal horizontal). La probabilidad de que sean continuadoras de tendencia previa son muy altas.

Siempre me pongo al lado de donde hay mayores probabilidades. Si no sale, pues se cambia de opinión (de hecho los mercados son para chaqueteros :.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Vuelvo del parque y me encuentro que no me funciona el ADSL. Por supuesto hasta el lunes no viene un técnico, menos mal que tengo un internet móvil... Por cierto, vaya leche.
> 
> Pero eso me hace pensar, ¿alguna vez se os ha jodido el internete en medio de una sesión? ¿Tenéis conexión de backup? ¿O en el peor de los casos abrís todas las posiciones con stops?



Si se tiene miedo por eso, se puede comprar una tarjeta 3G, la solución es sencilla.


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2011)

Los índices parece que están perdiendo algo de inercia. Yo sería de extrañar que le den un arreón bajista para ir encerando la autopista para la siguiente subida (si la hubiera).
DAX: ojo en el nivel 5240
SP: idem en el nivel 1170,4


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Sep 2011)

ya sé que este no es el hilo pero es el que veo más dinámico de todos los concernientes a Economía...¿ que opinaís del oro ? ienso: me refiero a con la que gran volatilidad bursatil ( a mi entender huele a kk ) ¿ porque al oro, de momento, le cuesta romper la barrera del 2000 $/onza ? ¿ es posible que lo esten reteniendo artificialmente a la baja ?:rolleye:


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

Hamijos, a ver quién tiene cojones de quedarse largo este finde con la noticia de que Grecia puede declarar el default.

Venga, que los valientes se vayan retratando ...


----------



## Diegol07 (9 Sep 2011)

El Ibex y Milan a lo suyo, a ver quien gana.


----------



## aksarben (9 Sep 2011)

Topongo dijo:


> lo de arcelor es la leche



Recuerdo haberlas comprado una vez a 30 ::

Nota para los lectores del futuro postapocalíptico: Está tocando los 13,2x.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Sep 2011)




----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, a ver quién tiene cojones de quedarse largo este finde con la noticia de que Grecia puede declarar el default.
> 
> Venga, que los valientes se vayan retratando ...



En los últimos minutos se lo cuento...::::

Pero haga cuentas que al menos 100 puntos arriba de esto, mínimo para dejar algunas posiciones que no me arruinen ni abriendo por debajo de 7500 el lunes.:cook::cook:


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ya sé que este no es el hilo pero es el que veo más dinámico de todos los concernientes a Economía...¿ que opinaís del oro ? ienso: me refiero a con la que gran volatilidad bursatil ( a mi entender huele a kk ) ¿ porque al oro, de momento, le cuesta romper la barrera del 2000 $/onza ? ¿ es posible que lo esten reteniendo artificialmente a la baja ?:rolleye:



Algunos te dirán que el oro no se come ::
Otros te dirán que el oro no se caga ::

Ahora en serio, yo a estos niveles no compro oro papel. Le veo alcista pero si no eres ágil, te pillará la corrección que llegará (será muy violenta). De hecho el sistema de salida "todos por la misma puerta" lo han practicado recientemente.


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, a ver quién tiene cojones de quedarse largo este finde con la noticia de que Grecia puede declarar el default.
> 
> Venga, que los valientes se vayan retratando ...



Hamijo, servidor está corto en DAX y salvo que me expulse el stop (tiene que darse una vuelta en toda regla), me quedo opened el finde.

:cook:


----------



## Diegol07 (9 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> La zona de los 799x era zona de compras de muchos operadores, ha rebotado en la zona que debía hacerlo.
> 
> De momento aguanta y ha entrado dinero. Ahora a esperar como evoluciona.



Veremos como cierra, sigo con el -4 en mente.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Hamijo, servidor está corto en DAX y salvo que me expulse el stop (tiene que darse una vuelta en toda regla), me quedo opened el finde.
> 
> :cook:



Quedarse largo. El estar corto ya no tiene mérito ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, a ver quién tiene cojones de quedarse largo este finde con la noticia de que Grecia puede declarar el default.
> 
> Venga, que los valientes se vayan retratando ...



Estoy largo, bueno, el término técnico creo que es pillado :rolleye: aunque entro y salgo de vez en cuando, de todos modos, ahora mismo no sé que pensar:



Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Coño el tema se complica en serio, cabrones......mi operador de bolsa me acaba de enviar esto.....
> 
> "MESA AMERICANA; Noticias: *Después del rumor del posible* default Griego durante el fin de semana, sugerimos evitar el riesgo manteniendo los margenes de negociacion en niveles bajos y *cerranodo posiciones largas o con peligro*"



¿Echando a las gacelas? Raro, ¿no? ienso: (Y con doble condición "rumor" de "posible" default)

Al final cerraré posiciones, pero me da mala espina.


PD: Edito, es del hilo del rumor del default.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Sep 2011)

Nos hemos acostumbrado a los guanos. Frecuentemente cada viernes, el Ibex nos regala un guano impresionante.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Sep 2011)

Más de uno pasará el finde "contento", con estos guanos de escándalo. Entre ellos, muchas "señorías", que viendo sus declaraciones, muchos estarán largos...


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2011)

Es curioso lo de Grecia, les dijeron vender el partenon o alguna isla del Adriático y no quisieron ¿como conseguirlo entonces? pues dejando que el país llegue a la quiebra tranquilamente, total ya iba disparado en esa dirección.

Será interesante ver que ocurre cuando se produzca esa quiebra, los langostineros y perroflautas nacionales van a temblar como si fueran flanes en un autobús por la cañada real


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Estoy largo, bueno, el término técnico creo que es pillado :rolleye: aunque entro y salgo de vez en cuando, de todos modos, ahora mismo no sé que pensar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Por favor no me malinterpreten.....me han enviado ese mensaje....y me pilló en otro hilo....sólo soy una gacelilla  ....... con dos minas...por eso les sigo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Sep 2011)

Grifols es el único que resiste al invasor.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Muy acertado, mire los movimientos de cierre, estoy alucinando. No se que hacer, naturalmente el automático está "trapicheando" y en cuanto toca base de canal mete paquetes pequeños de compras y en cuanto pillan sueltan rápido. Estoy deseando ver los últimos 15 minutos. Ahí decidiremos que hacer con las posiciones abiertas, NO SE PIERDAN LA SUBASTAAAAA


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

Demasiado tiempo están dando a las gacelas... ¿Qué hay de eso de "compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia" pero a la inversa por ser cortos?

No sé, quizá me equivoque pero el lunes va a haber un gran salto en cualquiera de las direcciones. Quizá tras la preapertura hayan volado stops.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

Tonuel, vete preparando las banderas (no lo dejes para el final porque hoy vas a tener currele)


----------



## Diegol07 (9 Sep 2011)

Ese -4 cada vez esta mas cerca. El lunes puede ser un dia historico si Grecia que lleva tiempo en default lo hace oficial y publico, podria empezar un efecto domino donde los mas perjudicados a corto tiempo seria España e Italia creo.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Otra sangría, bufff, aquí les han saltado los puntos que les habían puesto de la anterior barrida.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Sep 2011)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Por favor no me malinterpreten.....me han enviado ese mensaje....y me pilló en otro hilo....sólo soy una gacelilla  ....... con dos minas...por eso les sigo.



No, no, al contrario, no opino sobre su aporte, sino sobre el hecho de que su broker le mande ese mensaje.

A mi me suena raro, aunque puede ser de buena fe, en cuyo caso, dígame con quien opera 

De todos modos me sigue dando mala espina. Huele a:

Se ha decidido dar luz verde a los eurobonos.
El menda ese dimite porque no está de acuerdo.
Se suelta el rumor de Grecia para que toda Europa vea el abismo y...
...pidan los Eurobonos.

¿Y el lunes?


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

malos tiempos para lo larguistas ....


----------



## Misterio (9 Sep 2011)

€ a 1,36 ............


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Quedarse largo. El estar corto ya no tiene mérito ::



Cierro el corto con 82 pipos. Vaya día que llevo, 6 de 6. Si se cumple su ratio del 40%, en las próximas 4 pierdo por lo que voy a ir cerrando el chiringito.:fiufiu:


----------



## sirpask (9 Sep 2011)

donde se puede ver o intuir la subasta?


----------



## Diegol07 (9 Sep 2011)

Hoy no me llevo el premio king gacela que una vez me otorgo Mulder jajaja.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Entramos en los últimos 15 minutos....quien pestañee se lo pierde.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

Qué rápido cambian las cosas, o no tanto ...



¿Se acuerdan?


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Qué rápido cambian las cosas, o no tanto ...
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Se acuerdan?



Cierto amigo, y la cuestión es que seguimos en ese lateral, con euforias que cambian de bando a diario. Pero los márgenes se van estrechando y esto tiene que reventar..


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Sep 2011)

Brutal, pasamos del 4%.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (9 Sep 2011)

¿No habían prohibido los cortos en Santander y BBVA?

5% y 6% respectivamente. ::


----------



## rosonero (9 Sep 2011)

Preparando largo robastero


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No, no, al contrario, no opino sobre su aporte, sino sobre el hecho de que su broker le mande ese mensaje.
> 
> A mi me suena raro, aunque puede ser de buena fe, en cuyo caso, dígame con quien opera
> 
> ...



Se rumorea que Alemania va a olvidarse de salvamentos de PIGS y se va a dedicar a salvar sus propios bancos.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

Amigo Claca, permítame la licencia ....

*¿Hueles eso? ¿Lo hueles muchacho? Es guano hijo. Nada en el mundo huele así. ¡Me encanta el olor a guano por la mañana! Un día vendimos un índice entero durante 12 horas. Cuando todo acabó, compré. No encontramos ni una gacela. Ni una sola acción en manos de esos jodidos particulares. ¡Ese olor, ese olor a papel barato! Olía a... plusvalías. Algún día esta crisis terminará*


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Sep 2011)

¿¿Llegaremos al 5%??


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (9 Sep 2011)

Joder, esto parece un submarino. El capitán ha dicho inmersión y todos pa´bajo.


----------



## Diegol07 (9 Sep 2011)

Esto me esta empezando a asustar.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

PER de Arcelor= 7.05.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No, no, al contrario, no opino sobre su aporte, sino sobre el hecho de que su broker le mande ese mensaje.
> 
> A mi me suena raro, aunque puede ser de buena fe, en cuyo caso, dígame con quien opera
> 
> ...




Que yo sigo a lo mío ...no creo en la buena fe. 

Pero es raro, no suelen enviar esos mensajes.


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2011)

con el -4,5% del ibex tampoco hay tanto que certificar...


----------



## Diegol07 (9 Sep 2011)

el -5 es inminente.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente se pone largo con dos cojones , 7910 ::


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Esto me esta empezando a asustar.



No tengas miedo. En estas situaciones es donde se hace el capital ::


----------



## dj-mesa (9 Sep 2011)

Yiiiijaaaa no vamos


----------



## Antiparras (9 Sep 2011)

me estoy tocando....


----------



## lokeno100 (9 Sep 2011)

se está repartiendo guano a espuertas.


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2011)

¿nadie se mete...? ienso:



es el momento... :Baile:


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

7880...

JAJAJAj me dice que si toca eso que meta .....


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Cierto amigo, y la cuestión es que seguimos en ese lateral, con euforias que cambian de bando a diario. Pero los márgenes se van estrechando y esto tiene que reventar..



El SP sigue sin estar demasiado impresionado. Aún no ha roto nada grave ... si bien huele mal que se estampase tan fácil con los 1200 (cuando el anterior máximo estaba en 1230). El que va a reventar se seguir así es el DAX ... menos mal que es la locomotar de europa. Ah .... ya sé cual es su problema ... que como es locomotora, todos los demás están dándole por el ...

Suerte a todos, se podrá ganar bastante pero seguro que también se podrá perder casi todo (menos las ganas).
)


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Se rumorea que Alemania va a olvidarse de salvamentos de PIGS y se va a dedicar a salvar sus propios bancos.



Pues que bien. En fin, ¿cuando es la junta de SAN? ¿Alguien tiene un calendario de la próxima década? ::


----------



## rosonero (9 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muertoviviente se pone largo con dos cojones , 7910 ::



Ja ja ja, ahí he abierto mi largo robastero, stop en el culo.


----------



## burbufilia (9 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, a ver quién tiene cojones de quedarse largo este finde con la noticia de que Grecia puede declarar el default.
> 
> Venga, que los valientes se vayan retratando ...



Pues nada. Resulta que estaba tentado a cargar IBE, ya que está a niveles de crisis de 2009 y entonces.....


Qué coño, va a cerrar el índice en mínimos! Wait and see para la semana que viene


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿nadie se mete...? ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> es el momento... :Baile:



Han cerrado el horno y lo han puesto a 270ºC :fiufiu:


----------



## Diegol07 (9 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No tengas miedo. En estas situaciones es donde se hace el capital ::



Sinceramente no cotizo en bolsa, no tengo suficiente dinero, pero la sigo hace muchos años, es algo que me apasiona. En cuanto suficiente dinero para arriesgar creo que lo hare, algo aprendi en estos años. Pero me asusta a nivel goblal digo,, parece que es inminente que se viene una gorda.


----------



## dj-mesa (9 Sep 2011)

5150 DAX, Quito los cortos y a largos


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Ahí vamos...aprieten los cachetes...


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El SP sigue sin estar demasiado impresionado. Aún no ha roto nada grave ... si bien huele mal que se estampase tan fácil con los 1200 (cuando el anterior máximo estaba en 1230). El que va a reventar se seguir así es el DAX ... menos mal que es la locomotar de europa. Ah .... ya sé cual es su problema ... que como es locomotora, todos los demás están dándole por el ...
> 
> Suerte a todos, se podrá ganar bastante pero seguro que también se podrá perder casi todo (menos las ganas).
> )



Acuérdese de los 3 días de descarga en la parte alta del canal :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Nos estaban hablando y nos los escuchábamos. ::


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muertoviviente se pone largo con dos cojones , 7910 ::



Es usted un crack y con dos cojones. Sería la leche que llegue a 7200 y usted haya estado en la dirección contraria ... ya que la mitad de los post siempre han sido guano guano. La verdad es que es admirable como ha aguantado contra viento y marea ... no lo joda ahora a última hora.

Que tenga suerte .... o mejor dicho, que tenga acierto.

P.D: Por cierto, las 17:25 ha sido una hora mágica, basta con contar el número de post publicados en ese minuto ::


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Pues nada. Resulta que estaba tentado a cargar IBE, ya que está a niveles de crisis de 2009 y entonces.....
> 
> 
> Qué coño, va a cerrar el índice en mínimos! Wait and see para la semana que viene



IBE forma parte de mi estrategia, pero más abajo. :rolleye:


----------



## locoAC (9 Sep 2011)

Largo en TEF a 13,20 con stop en 13,05. Con dos cojones


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Sinceramente no cotizo en bolsa, no tengo suficiente dinero, pero la sigo hace muchos años, es algo que me apasiona. En cuanto suficiente dinero para arriesgar creo que lo hare, algo aprendi en estos años. Pero me asusta a nivel goblal digo,, parece que es inminente que se viene una gorda.



Es obvio, pero para eso había que prepararse hace 5 años. El foro tiene toda la información.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Aguantando los 900


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (9 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Sinceramente no cotizo en bolsa, no tengo suficiente dinero, pero la sigo hace muchos años, es algo que me apasiona. En cuanto suficiente dinero para arriesgar creo que lo hare, algo aprendi en estos años. Pero me asusta a nivel goblal digo,, parece que es inminente que se viene una gorda.



Cuando te llegue el momento vas a comprar barato barato, y a ver en qué moneda


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Largo en TEF a 13,20 con stop en 13,05. Con dos cojones



Esos son precios para el medio plazo, aunque con suerte se podrá coger a 12 ó 11,5 leuros.


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> 5150 DAX, Quito los cortos y a largos



donde lo has visto a ese nivel?. En mi terminal el mínimo ha estado en 68 ...


----------



## sirpask (9 Sep 2011)

Pues en la pagina esta que me pasasteis el otro dia.. IGMarket vamos por 7884 y bajando... 

Bueno parece en el 900 se keda..
Nose que significa.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Amigo, que ha cerrado y sigue bajando....


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (9 Sep 2011)

Al final no llegó al -5%


----------



## dj-mesa (9 Sep 2011)

¿¿de todos lo rumores de los últimos meses, cuales se han cumplido?? (


----------



## sirpask (9 Sep 2011)

el SP va en barrena tambien no? joer...


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Sr. Mulder...diga que ha pasado en subasta.

P.D. Vaya día, hoy para enmarcar, Pero por desastrosa, cada entrada era una barrida, pese a tener recorridos al alza, pero todos sin fuerza.

Los movimientos en subasta INCREIBLES


----------



## dj-mesa (9 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> donde lo has visto a ese nivel?. En mi terminal el mínimo ha estado en 68 ...



si llegaba, lo hacia


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (9 Sep 2011)

A ver qué pasa con el Dow Jones ahora.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (9 Sep 2011)

El IBEX CAIDA del 4,4% y la prima de riesgo en 339 puntos básicos.

Pero la peor parte se la lleva la bolsa Italiana caída del 5% y 380 puntos básicos su deuda respecto al bono alemán.





Evolucion FTSE MIB 40, Bolsa. Graficos, pistas inversion, noticias, analisis, foros, selectivo


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Sep 2011)

Foto de otro güano histórico:


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

Les recomiendo una obra maestra para este fin de semana.

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!!!!!!!! - YouTube


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Esos son precios para el medio plazo, aunque con suerte se podrá coger a 12 ó 11,5 leuros.



O en 10 euros ... que parecen muy poco pero si lo ven en diario de los últimos años, no es tanto. Tengan en cuenta que solo en 2011 y 2012 van a descontar cerca de 3 pavos en dividendos.

El vivir del fee mensual (cuota) y el establecimiento de llamada ... no puede aguantarse en el largo plazo. Si miran su cuenta de resultados, más del 30% de sus ingresos vienen de ahí. Impuesto revolucionario.
A Guillermo Ansaldo le han castigado, se ha calzado un montón de ingresos en los últimos años y ahora le van a pedir que en su nueva asignación, se pula el equivalente en gastos. Vamos que los bytes en las redes DWDM van a ir a empujones de en vez con fotones. Vaya pandilla de ineptos, o mejor dicho de inútiles. Para que después vaya diciendo por ahí que contrata a Mckinsey para que le den ideas ... que del negocio ya sabe él. ::


----------



## burbufilia (9 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Esos son precios para el medio plazo, aunque con suerte se podrá coger a 12 ó 11,5 leuros.



Ya que estás, podrías mojarte en tus niveles de entrada de tu cartera medio/largo. 

Yo en TEF entraría en función de lo que preveas para el índice, que no deja de ser el valor que más pondera. Entraría con las últimas balas

La próxima que quería cargar era ABE a 10,30 pero ha aguantado "demasiado" bien.

En cuanto a IBE, como ves, espero cargar algo más abajo, en cuanto se vea el siguiente suelo para el índice, ya que insta-perderá los niveles de 2009 si el guanazo se prolonga las siguientes sesiones.


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2011)

Siyalodeciayo que hoy tocaba viernes negro...







Arcelor -7,59%
BBVA -6,62%
IAG -6,08%
Gas Natural -6,07%
Endesa -6,01%
Mediaset  -5,90%
Iberdrola -5,74%
Gamesa -5,69%
Santander -5,62%
FCC -5,36%
TRE -5,28%
Popular -4,92%









ahí les dejo el certificado... que pasen todos un buen fin de semana... :baba:


Saludos


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (9 Sep 2011)

El Dow: -2,05%


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Ibex 7858 ........


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (9 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Ibex 7858 ........



¿Dónde lo estás mirando si ha cerrado?


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Les recomiendo una obra maestra para este fin de semana.
> 
> GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!!!!!!!! - YouTube



Pues yo me compré Apocalipsys Now! en DVD hace un par de semanas


----------



## Diegol07 (9 Sep 2011)

Usa creo que tiene ganas de copiar a europa. Estos cierran con -4 o -5 tambien.


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Ibex 7858 ........





Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> ¿Dónde lo estás mirando si ha cerrado?




futuros -80 puntos y cayendo... :baba:


----------



## sirpask (9 Sep 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> ¿Dónde lo estás mirando si ha cerrado?



Esta me la se!! en IGMarket.

aun que Fran seguro que lo mira en otro lao 



> Usa creo que tiene ganas de copiar a europa. Estos cierran con -4 o -5 tambien.



Pues si el SP baja de 1156 ojo ke se cepilla un soporte... nose quien lo ha comentado hace un par de horas.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> ¿Dónde lo estás mirando si ha cerrado?



CFD | CFDs | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets


Yo en mi sistema, pero en esa dirección puedes ver algo parecido.


Perdiendo el 7830...


Me voy a lamer las heridas.:ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## random8429 (9 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Siyalodeciayo que hoy tocaba viernes negro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te olvidas de los bancos franchutes :abajo:


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (9 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Usa creo que tiene ganas de copiar a europa. Estos cierran con -4 o -5 tambien.



Eso no lo entiendo, es decir, ¿no deberían subir ante el desplome europeo alimentando "la confianza" en el dolar de los inversores extranjeros?


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Ya que estás, podrías mojarte en tus niveles de entrada de tu cartera medio/largo.
> 
> Yo en TEF entraría en función de lo que preveas para el índice, que no deja de ser el valor que más pondera. Entraría con las últimas balas
> 
> ...





No voy a pillar el mínimo, porque no tengo información confidencial. Por ello entraré por niveles.

En el entorno de 7200 - 7300 le arrearé el primer cargador de los 3 que tengo preparados. Salvo que cambie de opinión, la primera será TEF.

El siguiente cargador va en 6700. Serán constructoras (españa), energias (alemania) y aseguradoras (españa).

El tercer cargador, no sé cuando lo meteré pero será sobre bancos. Si veo al botas por debajo de 4 leuros, no sé si seré capaz de aguantarme (aunque seguramente sean entidades europeas).

Entre medias un poco de índices y poco más.

Si todo se da la vuelta antes, cambio de opinión y disparo en ráfaga ::


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> O en 10 euros ... que parecen muy poco pero si lo ven en diario de los últimos años, no es tanto. Tengan en cuenta que solo en 2011 y 2012 van a descontar cerca de 3 pavos en dividendos.
> 
> El vivir del fee mensual (cuota) y el establecimiento de llamada ... no puede aguantarse en el largo plazo. Si miran su cuenta de resultados, más del 30% de sus ingresos vienen de ahí. Impuesto revolucionario.
> A Guillermo Ansaldo le han castigado, se ha calzado un montón de ingresos en los últimos años y ahora le van a pedir que en su nueva asignación, se pula el equivalente en gastos. Vamos que los bytes en las redes DWDM van a ir a empujones de en vez con fotones. Vaya pandilla de ineptos, o mejor dicho de inútiles. Para que después vaya diciendo por ahí que contrata a Mckinsey para que le den ideas ... que del negocio ya sabe él. ::



Les va a ir bien en Brasil unos pocos años más. Luego hay que salir por patas.


----------



## errozate (9 Sep 2011)

Para BERTOK, LOCOAC y todos los interesados en TEF.

Un deposito referenciado a TELEFONICA, el valor de referencia es el cierre del proximo lunes.


https://www.cajalaboral.com/clweb/es/particulares/ahorro/Deposito_9.aspx


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Ibex 7858 ........



bueno, ¿tienes webox o no? ::


----------



## random8429 (9 Sep 2011)

Le voy a hacer el trabajo solo por esta vez:

ALLIANZ -7,23%
DEUTSCHE BANK -7,23%
COMMERZBANK -8,85%
BNP PARIBAS -7,54%
AXA -7,59% 
CREDIT AGRICOLE -7,77%
SOCIETE GENERALE -10,58%


----------



## aksarben (9 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo me compré Apocalipsys Now! en DVD hace un par de semanas



¿DVDs? ¿Siguen vendiendo de eso?


----------



## Diegol07 (9 Sep 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Eso no lo entiendo, es decir, ¿no deberían subir ante el desplome europeo alimentando "la confianza" en el dolar de los inversores extranjeros?



El dolar no esta en su mejor momento, y al final esto es una crisis que afecta mucho al sector financiero creo yo, y al final todos los bancos estan conectados entre si.


----------



## jcfdez (9 Sep 2011)

Joder con la de guano que hay, y solo he podido recoger unos pocos pipos...


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo me compré Apocalipsys Now! en DVD hace un par de semanas



me la voy a bajar en 720p.

De momento vayan disfrutando.

Apocalypse Now - El olor del Napalm - YouTube


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Este ha sido un día gacelero más con poco volumen, pero más que esto que es la tónica de los últimos días, es el hecho de que entre las 9:15 y las 13:18 no ha habido ninguna operación que entrara en el umbral medio de hoy que ya era bastante bajo, solo 40 contratos. La orden más grande del día ha sido a las 15:25 con 101 contratos a la venta.

De todas formas el día ha sido bajista en general con alguna compra aislada.

En subasta han comprado, cuidado con esto que podríamos tener un lunes de celebración.

En resumen atonía, falta de liquidez, desde que han prohibido cortos esto parece un cuarto de estar de abuelitas en cuanto a volumen, pero aun así esto sigue cayendo, si nuestros perroflautas quieren ver a las bolsas subiendo estaría bien que quitaran esta absurda prohibición antes del plazo estipulado.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (9 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> El dolar no esta en su mejor momento, y al final esto es una crisis que afecta mucho al sector financiero creo yo, y al final todos los bancos estan conectados entre si.



¿Y dónde está el dinero entonces? Porque lo tendrán que meter en alguna parte y no creo que esté todo invertido en oro o materias primas, descontando lo que ya se está perdiendo por pinchazos de burbujas.


----------



## random8429 (9 Sep 2011)

Los acontecimientos se aceleran

Alemania asume el default de Grecia: prepara un plan para recapitalizar la banca


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Usa creo que tiene ganas de copiar a europa. Estos cierran con -4 o -5 tambien.



Si eso sucede, al DAX le quedan todavía otros 150 puntos para abajo .... a 25 pavos el contrato ... un dineral. Va a ser que el Stark éste, se ha ido rápido a su caverna a hacer trading porque él sí sabe lo que va a pasar el finde


----------



## Dula (9 Sep 2011)

Alemania asume el default de Grecia: prepara un plan para recapitalizar la banca

Alemania asume el default de Grecia: prepara un plan para recapitalizar la banca - elEconomista.es

Parece que es algo más que rumores.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

Hoy TRE y SACYR se han comportado como de ellas se espera. Y ya el sp hoy esta rematando la faena, ole ole y ole.

Que dimitan un par mas si eso...lastima de cortos señor Fran200. Algunos llevan caidas del 43% desde la prohibicion de cortos en el sector financiero, agrrrrrrrr


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> CFD | CFDs | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets
> 
> 
> Yo en mi sistema, pero en esa dirección puedes ver algo parecido.
> ...



bueno amigo , compañero de largos en que nivel entro usted , yo en 8910 afinando al maximo gracias al TT 

A poco que de default de grecia na ya cogeremos algo de dinerito 8:


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.
> 
> Este ha sido un día gacelero más con poco volumen, pero más que esto que es la tónica de los últimos días, es el hecho de que entre las 9:15 y las 13:18 no ha habido ninguna operación que entrara en el umbral medio de hoy que ya era bastante bajo, solo 40 contratos. La orden más grande del día ha sido a las 15:25 con 101 contratos a la venta.
> 
> ...



A eso me refería...han saltado en 7995 y han recuperado en subasta parte del papel...casi 100 puntos más abajo. Sigue habiendo confianza en determinados operadores.


----------



## Claca (9 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.
> 
> Este ha sido un día gacelero más con poco volumen, pero más que esto que es la tónica de los últimos días, es el hecho de que entre las 9:15 y las 13:18 no ha habido ninguna operación que entrara en el umbral medio de hoy que ya era bastante bajo, solo 40 contratos. La orden más grande del día ha sido a las 15:25 con 101 contratos a la venta.
> 
> ...



Por eso último no te preocupes, nos devolverán el juguete con gran parte, sino toda, la caída realizada para que los particulares podamos ser mandrilados como es debido durante los siguientes meses de subidas que nadie se va a creer.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

Ya estamos ahí.


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Esta me la se!! en IGMarket.
> 
> aun que Fran seguro que lo mira en otro lao
> 
> ...



En mi humilde opinión, el SP tiene el tema en 1145 - 1150. Al menos para un rebotillo de 10 puntetes .... si es que le dejan.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

Han comprado pero muy poquito. 

Viendo esto:
Alemania asume el default de Grecia: prepara un plan para recapitalizar la banca - elEconomista.es

veo con otros ojos al commerzbank...


----------



## sirpask (9 Sep 2011)

Por cierto el SP eta aguantando el 1156 como puede.. ya veremos si lo perfora es un "soporton".
Y Complementando a Mulder sobre los cortos prohibidos... nose quien lo citaba esta tarde tambien: las caidas mas gordas en la bolsa suelen darse cuando no hay apenas contratos... asi que al final les pasara como con la norma de conducir a 110km en autopista, se consumia menos y habia menos accidentes... pero no se ganaba dinero, asi que la quitaran en breve.

Mientras escribia esto...........SP a perforado el 1154.. no entiendo nada.

Este fin de semana default, reset y guanazo.


----------



## morgan (9 Sep 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ya sé que este no es el hilo pero es el que veo más dinámico de todos los concernientes a Economía...¿ que opinaís del oro ? ienso: me refiero a con la que gran volatilidad bursatil ( a mi entender huele a kk ) ¿ porque al oro, de momento, le cuesta romper la barrera del 2000 $/onza ? ¿ es posible que lo esten reteniendo artificialmente a la baja ?:rolleye:



Mi opinión no creo que le sirva de mucho, porque yo en temas de bolsa y oro soy más gacela que la que sale en los krugerrand .

Tal como yo lo veo, si hablamos desde el punto de vista técnico, un valor que cotiza un 25% por encima de la media de las últimas 200 sesiones, a mi me daría respeto ponerme 'largo', mas que nada porque la corrección puede llegar en cualquier momento y debería ser bastante fuerte.

Pero si lo ve desde el punto de vista de fundamentales le puede quedar recorrido, porque crisis queda, y su demanda como valor refugio en teoría debería seguir alta durante tiempo y las bolsas no hace falta que le diga que salvo giro inesperado queda caída.Algunos creen que hasta 7200, otros hasta 6700 (cuando se lo leí a Depeche ayer lo flipé, pero empieza a tomar cuerpo).

Así que, sinceramente, me parece una incógnita. Apostaría porque le quedaría recorrido al alza todavía, para luego tener una correción muy fuerte.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno amigo , compañero de largos en que nivel entro usted , yo en 8910 afinando al maximo gracias al TT
> 
> A poco que de default de grecia na ya cogeremos algo de dinerito 8:



8145 lanzadas entre 155-135 Tablas

7995 lanzadas entre 8020-7975 ligeras pérdidas.

7910 rezando a San Cucufato para el lunes. Aguanto sin problemas 7810. Si la cosa se pone mucho más fea, tengo preferencia en la cola de salida.


Los movimientos como dice el maestro denotan poca actividad, y es relativamente cierto. En estas circunstancias la gente se mueve a hurtadillas. Hay mucho dinero dentro y cuando toquen el nivel de ventas automáticas, tendremos su guano con doble ración (de momento como he dicho antes, seguimos en el lateral, nada se ha roto). El MODE PANICO de los gordos sigue en OFF


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

¡Qué sesión! Es difícil mantener la moderación y la cabeza fría, en una jornada en que los teléfonos no han dejado de sonar con la frase tantas veces oída en las películas "¡Venderlo todo!", en la que los gestores saltaban de sus sillas ante cualquier declaración o rumor que corría por el mercado, y ante un nerviosismo inversor que no recordaba desde los peores episodios de la crisis de Lehman Bros. ¡Qué difícil es mantener la cabeza fría, pero lo haremos!.

:: eso lo saque de capital bolsa , que exageraos , apenas hemos tenido volumen hoy asi que eso de "¡Venderlo todo!" como que no ::


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por eso último no te preocupes, nos devolverán el juguete con gran parte, sino toda, la caída realizada para que los particulares podamos ser mandrilados como es debido durante los siguientes meses de subidas que nadie se va a creer.



Si Grecia hace default (que algún día tendrá que decir que están pelaos ...) es fácil que den un arreón enorme de miedo hacia abajo y ahí acumulen como bestias. Será un momento bueno para los bancos, da igual que estén bien o mal .... celebrarán que hay una incertidumbre menos. Esa puede ser una jugada cojonuda!!!!. Mientras tanto, a ver a ver a ver a aver ...:rolleye:


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2011)

me quedo con vosotros el fin de semana...


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si Grecia hace default (que algún día tendrá que decir que están pelaos ...) es fácil que den un arreón enorme de miedo hacia abajo y ahí acumulen como bestias. Será un momento bueno para los bancos, da igual que estén bien o mal .... celebrarán que hay una incertidumbre menos. Esa puede ser una jugada cojonuda!!!!. Mientras tanto, a ver a ver a ver a aver ...:rolleye:



yo quiero estar ahí :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> 8145 lanzadas entre 155-135 Tablas
> 
> 7995 lanzadas entre 8020-7975 ligeras pérdidas.
> 
> ...



estamos vendidos , esto a sido una verdadera moneda lanzada al aire , todo depende de si hay o no default , los gringos pueden bajar lo que quieran .

por cierto no son 8910 , son 7910 :ouch:


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

Estamos a punto del ....


----------



## morgan (9 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, a ver quién tiene cojones de quedarse largo este finde con la noticia de que Grecia puede declarar el default.
> 
> Venga, que los valientes se vayan retratando ...



Yo en la subasta me he puesto largo en sacyr :cook:. Yo creo que Del Rivero le da la vuelta a esto .

Es mentira, pero tengo que admitir que si alguien lo hubiera hecho se hubiera ganado mis respetos. Eso es valor y lo demás tonterias.


----------



## grillo35 (9 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si Grecia hace default (que algún día tendrá que decir que están pelaos ...) es fácil que den un arreón enorme de miedo hacia abajo y ahí acumulen como bestias. Será un momento bueno para los bancos, da igual que estén bien o mal .... celebrarán que hay una incertidumbre menos. Esa puede ser una jugada cojonuda!!!!. Mientras tanto, a ver a ver a ver a aver ...:rolleye:



Claro, esta es la teoria (y muy buena), pero claro, todos sabemos que luego ponerla en practica no es casi imposible...:vomito:


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Yo en la subasta me he puesto largo en sacyr :cook:. Yo creo que Del Rivero le da la vuelta a esto .
> 
> Es mentira, pero tengo que admitir que si alguien lo hubiera hecho se hubiera ganado mis respetos. Eso es valor y lo demás tonterias.



De 10 veces sale una bien. :fiufiu:


----------



## jcfdez (9 Sep 2011)

dices que hay capitulación tras un goteo a la baja (en diario). Luego cuando empiecen a cerrar cortos las subidas se prolongan semanas.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

si grecia hace default tendremos un lehman amigos , no importa como ayuden a los bancos , entre ellos tiene que haber un chivo expiatorio probablemente societe


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

En serio, sere que he descubierto la dinamita no se, pero apostar en corto contra Sacyr, FCC, TRE, GAMESA, son dineros seguros 11 de cada 10.

No en serio, no es tan facil ni sencillo, pero entrando en determinados niveles hay valores donde la tendencia es tan clara que al final, se cumple.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

Sólo falta que aparezca Robotic ...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Sólo falta que aparezca Robotic ...



¿con sus 10700 ? :: 

chinito , eso es porque estamos en tendencia bajista , todas las acciones bajan , unos mas y otros menos pero bajan 

cuando la bolsa se ponga alcista pruebe a ponerse corto en los valores que nombra ::


----------



## burbufilia (9 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> me quedo con vosotros el fin de semana...



Pues certifique a Société como se merece


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2011)

Señores, cerramos el chiringo. Ahora mismo estamos 100 puntos por debajo del cierre.

Sin duda tendremos una semana, como poco, entretenida.

Buen finde.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿con sus 10700 ? ::
> 
> chinito , eso es porque estamos en tendencia bajista , todas las acciones bajan , unos mas y otros menos pero bajan
> 
> cuando la bolsa se ponga alcista pruebe a ponerse corto en los valores que nombra ::



Tendrá que venir para cambiar de místico :Baile:


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2011)

grillo35 dijo:


> Claro, esta es la teoria (y muy buena), pero claro, todos sabemos que luego ponerla en practica no es casi imposible...:vomito:




Por eso lo de "mientras tanto, a ver ...". Pero si sucede, para adentro como un campeón!!!!:bla:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

Pues por eso lo digo, hay que ir en tendencia, si no se pueden los cortos sobre algunas acciones y sobre el propio ibex, si la historia dice que cada vez que se prohiben los cortos las bolsas bajan, si las tendencias a medio y largo plazo son bajistas, lo que hay que hacer para agrandar la cuenta del broker es ponerse corto donde si dejan, dejar correr las ganancias y asumir perdidas. 

Es mas hoy y gracias al joven Claca he descubierto otra compañia que no seguia de cerca Inditex...y ahora que lo pienso parece que me voy poniendo corto en todos los valores que entra el señor ghkghk largo.


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Pues certifique a Société como se merece









Societe Generale -10,58%







Saludos )


----------



## ser superior (9 Sep 2011)

camarero!! una de guano!!!


----------



## burbufilia (9 Sep 2011)

18:25* Grecia niega rumores sobre impago de deuda*

El Ministerio de Finanzas griego ha desmentido rotundamente los rumores publicado hoy por un blog económico sobre que el país podría anunciar en los próximos días el impago de su deuda. Se trata de una información basura, afirmó hoy a Efe una fuente oficial del Ministerio. El responsable del Ministerio se refirió así a una entrada aparecida hoy en el blog Zero Hedge sobre la posibilidad de que Grecia anunciara un impago durante el fin de semana.

(de Invertia)


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> 18:25* Grecia niega rumores sobre impago de deuda*
> 
> El Ministerio de Finanzas griego ha desmentido rotundamente los rumores publicado hoy por un blog económico sobre que el país podría anunciar en los próximos días el impago de su deuda. Se trata de una información basura, afirmó hoy a Efe una fuente oficial del Ministerio. El responsable del Ministerio se refirió así a una entrada aparecida hoy en el blog Zero Hedge sobre la posibilidad de que Grecia anunciara un impago durante el fin de semana.
> 
> (de Invertia)




Invertia = Terra = Telefónica .... cuyos ejecutivos son los que dicen que el valor está muy muy infravalorado. Es decir, fiarse de éstos .... es casarte con la mujer del guano.

Pronto lo sabremos, lo mismo la noticia verdadera es que van a impagar + solicitar daños y perjuicios para recuperar.


----------



## davidautentico (9 Sep 2011)

Me parece que se está fraguando mucho accionista a 'largo plazo' XD

Si se confirma el lunes me parece que el canal 8000-8800 habrá saltado por los aires

Los 10.000 siempre quedarán en nuestro recuerdo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Sep 2011)

Asínnn de gusta 7800. 
Tonuel lo pidió y los mercaros cumplieron (aunque pasados de frenada...)
Luego os leo que llevamos 1600 mensajes en 4 dias... a este ritmo llegaremos a la 5 parte del hilo del 3er trimestre :XX:


----------



## 2plx2 (9 Sep 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> 18:25* Grecia niega rumores sobre impago de deuda*
> 
> El Ministerio de Finanzas griego ha desmentido rotundamente los rumores publicado hoy por un blog económico sobre que el país podría anunciar en los próximos días el impago de su deuda. Se trata de una información basura, afirmó hoy a Efe una fuente oficial del Ministerio. El responsable del Ministerio se refirió así a una entrada aparecida hoy en el blog Zero Hedge sobre la posibilidad de que Grecia anunciara un impago durante el fin de semana.
> 
> (de Invertia)



Dentro de unos días lo admitirán, y alguien escribirá en este hilo "ya está descontado".


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Dense prisa y no hagan rebotes tecnicos, creo que la semana que viene vendo mi casa de vacaciones en Galicia y quiero las SAN a 4 lereles, el ibex en los seismiles, y si me sobra pasta igual me juego unos miles a rojo/negro comprando Zeltias a 1 lerele y urbas a 1 centimo
> 
> Asi que de aqui a final de mes como maximo quiero ver esos niveles :no: no sea que me ponga nervioso de tanto esperar y vaya a entrar en san a 4,50 y empezar palmando en vez de ver aumentar mi cuenta desde el primer dia ::
> 
> DATO RELEVANTE : No veo por aqui a Fran200.......largos ni con un palo hoygan ::





pollastre dijo:


> Mo... Monedas... Monedas de tres caras... Monedas que se lanzan al aire y deciden puntos de inserción en mercado... El Sr. muertoviviente otra vez dando por c... Ah, NO! Que lo esta diciendo Mulder:8: !!!
> 
> Como decía un forero: "es hoy. Va a ser hoy. El mundo se acaba hoy"
> 
> ...





Fran200 dijo:


> Al menos la moneda no es un real de bellón, acorde a su hard. Es un cuidado programa de lanzamiento de leuros aleatorio (en el que hay posibilidad de caer de canto)



A ustedes dos en dias como estos les voy a permitir que pasen sus maquinitas por mi entrepierna, algo asi como añadir un nuevo algoritmo de TT externo ::

Fran200 ¿ que tal se le da vender pisitos ? mas que nada por si el lunes "deciden" que le conviene cambiar de profesion :::: 

Creo que va a tener suerte y este fin de semana Grecia baja las orejas a la altura de la entrepierna de Merkel y aceptan el cuenco de arroz como salario maximo de los funcionarios y subvencionados del estado griego ........todo esta en que nuestro querido lider patrio no logre fugarse de su bunker y suelte alguna perla 

ah, y si sale bien parado de esta no le quiero ver por este hilo hasta que haya comprado mis san a 4 lereles eh :no:


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> A ustedes dos en dias como estos les voy a permitir que pasen sus maquinitas por mi entrepierna, algo asi como añadir un nuevo algoritmo de TT externo ::



Podríamos conectar un sismógrafo a su entrepierna y que transmita datos por fibra óptica, habría que tener las máquinas cerca de su casa para tener la capacidad de poder reaccionar al microsegundo ::

Una vez que la información llegue al centro de datos será procesada por una granja de servidores HFT que determinarán la dirección correcta del mercado introduciendo la orden antes que nadie ::::


----------



## Diegol07 (9 Sep 2011)

El ibex en igmarket esta en 7838.


----------



## rosonero (9 Sep 2011)

Vaya huevones le echan !!!

Mi largo en 7910 de última hora fue robastero, aguanté hasta las 17:34 y salí en 7905. :cook:

Buen y entretenido fin de semana.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

esto no levanta cabeza :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> corred, que se acaban.



Ya avisamos este mediodía :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Siempre hay que ir de la mano del mercado


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2011)

Hamijos, el yen ha sufrido un flash crash:







Pero ¿que tiene esto que ver con Grecia?


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Han comprado pero muy poquito.
> 
> Viendo esto:
> Alemania asume el default de Grecia: prepara un plan para recapitalizar la banca - elEconomista.es
> ...



a que te refieres ¿corto o largo? está en quiebra


----------



## burbufilia (9 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Hamijos, el yen ha sufrido un flash crash:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El becario de la ETT que ha puesto un cero de más?


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Sep 2011)

Que cerca está ya octubre


----------



## debianita (9 Sep 2011)

Coño Mulder, si que le van bien las cosas. Ha cambiado los s_cripts contra yahoo, por un terminal de Bloomberg 

Pedazo de guano, a este paso con 100 euros podrás comprar Caixabank :XX:


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> esto no levanta cabeza :fiufiu::fiufiu:



No se preocupe. Cuando la levante será para ver que no queda nada y que todo está limpio como una patena. El guano habrá sido tan intenso e insoportable que ni la sangre de las gacelas habrá podido evitar evaporarse. Al no quedar rastro, todo pasará al espectro del mito y de la leyenda .... que dentro de cientos de años seguirá asustando a quién ose atreverse ir contra tendencia.

Saldrán dos clases, los descendientes de los cruzados y extinguidos (los valientes ... que como todos acaban en el cementerio) .... y los herederos de la sabía virtud de ser precavidos y no tentar al destino.

Las gacelas, como las mariposas y las lombrices .... son seres de temporada que se mueren rápido pero antes se reproducen para dar continuidad a la especie, a la ingenuidad y en definitiva a la esperanza de ganar en donde no hay juego. Tienen visión de corto alcance y no aciertan a ver el perímetro que determina el Matrix en donde les han encerradode lo más listos, los más granujas, los más ..... leones.

En definitiva, son como los pollos que son cebados y engordados para que exista "alimento" que permita el perpetuidad del boss! que dentro del matrix definido, han enviado a un infiltrado para asegurarse que todo está "as defined". Ese es ... Mr Ben .... que está pulsando cuando darles el mensaje "entrad, está todo despejado".

"master" dixit.:no:


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Hamijos, el yen ha sufrido un flash crash:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

Creo que empieza a ser hora de pasar seriamente a plantearse la fase B. Aún queda tiempo, es obvio, pero desde que se oficialice la quiebra de Grecia hasta que a Italia y España no les preste nadie, pasarán días... Se producirán fuegos de aritficio, parches varios pero sabemos que estos dos países no se salvan ni con eurobonos ni con helicópteros venidos del mundo entero. Me da lo mismo que salga España o se vaya Alemania, yo quiero tener mi dinero con los teutones (o los usanos por el despeñe del cambio en esa situación). Algo le caerá a Suiza o Noruega también (me informaré de cómo funciona la doble imposición en éstos países).

Voy a empezar a reunir dinero en el broker y en breve mi dinero huye con viento fresco. Me da lo mismo que a la bolsa alemana o usana le quede un 15% de caída adicional. Ya volverá, e invierto en tranquilidad. Pero no lo quiero en bancos españoles, y bancolchón... como sean los alemanes los que creen el neomarco nos vamos a reir. Además del riesgo de mucho dinero en efectivo en casa. 

Sé que es apocalíptico, pero ¿qué otra solución le queda a Europa? Creo que la única duda es el timing, pero el desenlace está escrito.

La decisión es firme, ya iré contando porque además me gustaría leer opiniones al elegir los valores.

PD. TRE se quedan conmigo.


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2011)

Vamos para allá, ahí está los últimos 60 minutos oficiales en el SP. A ver qué hace y qué ofrece.

20:55: El DAX ahí pegado a los mínimos de meses, pa despeñarse si el SP tantea por debajo de 1150. Para adentro en corto con stop cerquita (no me aguanto fuera!!!).
21:00 Entramos en los últimos 60 minutos. SP ya por debajo de 1150 y veo una buena oportunidad de guanotrading en el Nikkei (500 puntos).
21:03: Salimos con 8 pipos ganados y esperamos SP en 1145.
21:25: El DAX está imposible. Se menea en un rango de 10-12 pipos y no dá opciones de estar en él. A ver si rompe para abajo.
21:50: El DAX está bastante complicado. Le he sacado 8 pipos a una incursión ... y en la siguiente se los he devuelto. Tablas y ya cerramos.
21:57: Estaba revisando acciones y cotizaciones .... y vaya lamentable que es PRISA. Está para hacerles una oferta por 400.000 euros, seguro que nos la venden.:XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

Ala cah'pocalipticos tamos.

Pos no le digo nah cuando se vean los 6000. Y los 4100 en el daxie. Mi plan b es una accion del san, junto con mi recorta' y mi perro aparecere en la junta presidida por Ana Patricia [al padre le dara un yuyu tras reirse a carcajadas de los candidos que le compraron acciones a 8 euros], y alli repartire hostias como panes mientras recaudo latunes.

Y luego moriremos. Dos veces.


----------



## Claca (9 Sep 2011)

No lo entendéis, esto es el fin, hay que salirse ya palmando todo lo posible. Contra más gordas sean las pérdidas mucho mejor para todos. Invertid en oro y el bono alemán, que ahora que dejarán caer a los pigs serán los mejores refugios. En serio, no es coña y me encanta la melena de Calopez.

D)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

Lo que he liedo por ahi, es que se deja quebrar a Grecia, PEROOOOOOO los alemanes rescatan a sus bancos y los franceses rescatan a los suyos.

No va en broma, empiezo a pensar en entrar tanto en socgen como en el commerzbank. Me gusta estar en el bando de los ganadores. Si entro, lo dire aqui para llevarme el owned lefazo y noche loca con el negro de zuloman.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo que he liedo por ahi, es que se deja quebrar a Grecia, PEROOOOOOO los alemanes rescatan a sus bancos y los franceses rescatan a los suyos.
> 
> No va en broma, empiezo a pensar en entrar tanto en socgen como en el commerzbank. Me gusta estar en el bando de los ganadores. Si entro, lo dire aqui para llevarme el owned lefazo y noche loca con el negro de zuloman.



Por el 30% de tus ganancias, entro yo en largo y puedes entrar con todo lo gordo con cortos contra ellos.

¿Trato?

Si me dices que no, entro sin decirte si corto o largo y te jodo el chiringuito


----------



## cri-cri (9 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo que he liedo por ahi, es que se deja quebrar a Grecia, PEROOOOOOO los alemanes rescatan a sus bancos y los franceses rescatan a los suyos.
> 
> No va en broma, empiezo a pensar en entrar tanto en socgen como en el commerzbank. Me gusta estar en el bando de los ganadores. Si entro, lo dire aqui para llevarme el owned lefazo y noche loca con el negro de zuloman.



¿Con el dinero que les debemos?  ¿como?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

No, si yo voy a entrar largo ::

Esquilman y laminan a la poblacion pero quieren la cotizacion de su jodido banco arriba, pues...

al minimo signo de cambio de tendencia largo en los dos banquitos.

PD: En inditex ya estoy en verde :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (9 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No, si yo voy a entrar largo ::
> 
> Esquilman y laminan a la poblacion pero quieren la cotizacion de su jodido banco arriba, pues...
> 
> ...




Estaría usted en verde con todos y cada uno de los valores a los que hubiera entrado corto hoy. Con ITX, probablemente de los que menos :bla:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

Cierto 

Veo al sp :XX:
Veo los futuros del ibex :XX:
Veo el dax ::


----------



## rafaxl (9 Sep 2011)

Mano de dios y cierre por encima de los 11k en el dow?? o lo dejaran a su bola??


----------



## cri-cri (9 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Mano de dios y cierre por encima de los 11k en el dow?? o lo dejaran a su bola??



Ha subido 60 puntos en 5 minutos


----------



## rafaxl (9 Sep 2011)

Ding dong, 11k superados. Vamos a hacer como que recupera para luego dar el hachazo. Y encima lo pasan con holgura, estos hijos de puta cada dia se cortan menos.


----------



## rafaxl (9 Sep 2011)

cri-cri dijo:


> Ha subido 60 puntos en 5 minutos



Tendran huevos de cerrarlo lejos de minimos, estos yankis asi son. Desde que acabo de postear han subido 20 puntos mas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Sep 2011)

no es tanto mano de dios


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Mano de dios y cierre por encima de los 11k en el dow?? o lo dejaran a su bola??



dios es grande


----------



## rafaxl (9 Sep 2011)

10991. Ha habido algun pecado por ahi...

Cierre y petada parriba.

Hasta el lunes hamijos!! Buen finde y muchas quiebras ::.


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Alguien conoce a ese señor que tengo detrás?....::::::



Fraaannn....frannnn








!QUIEN ANDA POR AHI! !MUESTRESE!!!







Fran: Sr. MV usted va largo para el lunes también, verdad?
MV: Si, venga conmigo aquí al lado venden una vaselina muy suave aromatizada.

Fran: Antes he escuchado una voz y parecía la de Luis.
MV. No se preocupe yo también escuchaba voces estos días de atras...:XX::XX:

Señores que no cunda el pánico, el día 6 de este mes estábamos mas abajo que hoy, eso es nada. El SP está por encima de los últimos días de agosto, y ahora se supone que casi va a empezar la III Guerra Mundial. Un poco de perspectiva.

En estas situaciones de alta volatilidad e incertidumbre el gacelerío y el inversor en general ajusta muchos los stop y de aquí los movimientos bruscos.
Hoy es un día de esos, saltan stop en cadena y se aceleran las bajadas. Algunas ventas de los grandes van saltando según se pierden niveles, pero nada de grandes cantidades de papel. Que quiero decir, que se mantienen cotizaciones de días anteriores, en el momento que los grandes suelten papel "de verdad", se verán operaciones de envergadura, y por supuesto saliendo del lateral que estamos viviendo. Tranquilidad, veamos con perspectiva la situación, demos un margen temporal amplio a nuestros gráficos y analicemos. No hay que dejarse llevar por la euforia ni el pánico, en esas situaciones es donde se pierde el dinero, y otros hacen mucho.

Disfruten de estos días sin casino.


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2011)

Ya veremos el lunes... cualquier excusa es buena para peinar hacia un lado que hacia el otro...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Sep 2011)

Todo leido. Gracias a todos, de verdad. Info valiosisima.
Me parto de risa con las nuevas estrategias del trimestre<.
a) Moneda al aire 50% acierto
b) Sentimientos contrarios foriles :
*NOT*(MV) 75% prob acierto
*NOT*(ghjkghjk) 60% prob acierto
*NOT*(MV)*&&**NOT*(ghjkghjk) xxxx xxxx xx xxxxxxxxx ahí tenéis mi num de cuenta para que me ingreséis los billetes

Sr. Marketmaker, imprimiré sus palabras y se las llevaré a un rabino a ver si conseguimos predecir el futuro de los mercados ::


----------



## burbufilia (10 Sep 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Señores que no cunda el pánico, el día 6 de este mes estábamos mas abajo que hoy, eso es nada. El SP está por encima de los últimos días de agosto, y ahora se supone que casi va a empezar la III Guerra Mundial. Un poco de perspectiva.
> 
> En estas situaciones de alta volatilidad e incertidumbre el gacelerío y el inversor en general ajusta muchos los stop y de aquí los movimientos bruscos.
> Hoy es un día de esos, saltan stop en cadena y se aceleran las bajadas. Algunas ventas de los grandes van saltando según se pierden niveles, pero nada de grandes cantidades de papel. Que quiero decir, que se mantienen cotizaciones de días anteriores, en el momento que los grandes suelten papel "de verdad", se verán operaciones de envergadura, y por supuesto saliendo del lateral que estamos viviendo. Tranquilidad, veamos con perspectiva la situación, demos un margen temporal amplio a nuestros gráficos y analicemos. No hay que dejarse llevar por la euforia ni el pánico, en esas situaciones es donde se pierde el dinero, y otros hacen mucho.
> ...



Lo único es que no ha bajado más porque ya era la hora de la merienda. El tema no es la bajada de hoy, sino la bajada en picado y en mínimos intradía. 

Supongo que estos días vendrá alguna solución precocinada para Grecia. Creo que ahora pasaremos al capítulo de las quitas + rescate con garantías patrimoniales o algo así. Al euro no le afectará más de lo que ya le ha afectado hoy.


----------



## burbufilia (10 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo que he liedo por ahi, es que se deja quebrar a Grecia, PEROOOOOOO los alemanes rescatan a sus bancos y los franceses rescatan a los suyos.
> 
> No va en broma, empiezo a pensar en entrar tanto en socgen como en el commerzbank. Me gusta estar en el bando de los ganadores. Si entro, lo dire aqui para llevarme el owned lefazo y noche loca con el negro de zuloman.



ING fue rescatada y sigue hecha unos zorros por la exposición griega


----------



## Yo2k1 (10 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No lo entendéis, esto es el fin, hay que salirse ya palmando todo lo posible. Contra más gordas sean las pérdidas mucho mejor para todos. Invertid en oro y el bono alemán, que ahora que dejarán caer a los pigs serán los mejores refugios. En serio, no es coña y me encanta la melena de Calopez.
> 
> D)



Lo dices en serio? Soy muy novato y la ironía por aquí la detecto mal y tu eres uno de los de fiar, y esa advertencia me parece si es así, un gran consejo.


----------



## Claca (10 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Lo dices en serio? Soy muy novato y la ironía por aquí la detecto mal y tu eres uno de los de fiar, y esa advertencia me parece si es así, un gran consejo.



Joder, creo que con el emoticono estaba claro:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a-266.html#post4933564

De ahí quoteo lo siguiente:



> *En este escenario, tendría mucho sentido una noticia -o una secuencia de- muy fuerte y negativa, que cause el pánico absoluto y, como siempre, haga que los últimos primos se incorporen en el punto álgido y compren caro buscando el refugio en lo que aparentemente es más seguro.*



Es decir, tal y como lo veo yo, y hay quien lo encontrará divertido, todo esto está bastante descontado : que europa lleva un 30% de caída, que no se nos olvide.

Eso no quita que todavía nos falte recorte, que pienso que sí, como tantas veces he insistido.


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Joder, creo que con el emoticono estaba claro:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a-266.html#post4933564
> 
> ...



Cada vez estamos más cerca de un suelo *temporal* (y remarco lo de temporal). Están extremando el dolor pero todavía queda.

Espero que rompan a la baja el rango de consolidación de la bajada, como figura continuadora de tendencia. A partir de ahí se desata el pánico, vienen varios días de caídas muy duras y con los mass-media haciendo el trabajo sucio. Llegamos a un nivel de rebote ¿7300?,¿7200?,¿7000? y esperoun rebotón de los fuertes.

Demasiado claro para ser verdad pero sinceramente es lo que espero. Hay que vigilar las manos fuertes, más que nunca.


----------



## sirpask (10 Sep 2011)

ayer puse una grafica del Ibex de hace 10años en memoria del 11S, pues pa la semaña que viene, no son muy descabellados esos valores.
Buenas noches!


----------



## Yo2k1 (10 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Joder, creo que con el emoticono estaba claro:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a-266.html#post4933564
> 
> ...



Gracias. 
Ya me parecía mas a mi eso. De hecho en su momento ya te comente que también creo en una subida de la renta variable incluso en contra de la situación en la calle. 
Hay variables que no pueden mejorar a corto plazo, pero eso no conlleva que las empresas no suban. 
Me suena mas el escenario de suelo y subidas, que el de crack del sistema. 
Apuesto por limpia, pacto UE y eurobonos.
Eso si, como dices y como comenta bertok quizás un poco mas abajo. 
Al final me haréis comprar un millón de euros del SAN para ir a la junta de accionistas. (modo irónico y de ensueño ON)


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2011)

Se va a forzar al límite con los eurobonos y al final los veremos. Sin embargo los alemanes son muy duros y antes se van a llevar por delante a algún país (a Grecia seguro y veremos si a algunos más).

Para ejpaña no han pensado en darnos todavía la patada en el culo. Nos tienen reservada mucha miseria para pagar la deuda, gran parte generada por el hijo de puta que todos conocemos.

Años duros para vivir en ejpaña, auqnue el chulibex irá a su bola de bandazo en bandazo en función de los mangerazos de dinero que vayan entrando para especular.


----------



## Dula (10 Sep 2011)

¿Alguien sabe exactamente cuánto tiene invertido España en deuda griega?


----------



## ghkghk (10 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Todo leido. Gracias a todos, de verdad. Info valiosisima.
> Me parto de risa con las nuevas estrategias del trimestre<.
> a) Moneda al aire 50% acierto
> b) Sentimientos contrarios foriles :
> ...




Sabe usted como todos los maestres del hilo que soy el primero del grupo en reirse de mis desventuras, pero he de decir que no estoy en absoluto de acuerdo con mi inclusión en dicha categoría. Hablando de memoria (y TODAS mis entradas creo que han sido posteadas en el momento de efectuarse).

TRE: Ya sabemos todos lo que hay, 16 euros de pérdida por acción.
IBE: 2.5% arriba y vendidas
REP: 4% arriba y vendidas.
SAN: Dos entradas distintas hechas, y vendidas una con +2% y otra con más 3.5%.
ACS: Corto vendido con un 1,5% de pérdidas.
ITX: Llevo dos días, en uno gané un 1% y hoy he perdido 1,3%. Resultado= -0,3% en el momento de mayor pánico bursátil en tiempo. De hecho, desde que la compré creo que junto a Grifols ha sido la mejor del IBEX.

Lo que quiero decir es que me pesa el no haber respertado SL con TRE y dejarla hundirse a los infiernos. Todo esto teniendo en cuenta que mis entradas medias son de unos 40.000 euros (menos IBE que fue menor e Inditex que ha sido bastante mayor), por lo que los % aún pequeños suponen bastante dinero (Bankinter cobra un fijo, no un %).

Resumen: obviando la metedura de pata de TRE, mi media es mejor que la numismática de Mulder.

PD. En el precio de TRE incluyo el 0.68 euros por acción de dividendo.


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2011)

Es el momento de promediar en TRE... 





Saludos inocho:


----------



## Misterio (10 Sep 2011)

No entiendo muy bien porque se pone como excusa que se fuera Stark del BCE para que bajara la bolsa, pero si Stark es el que se oponía a monetizar deuda..., vamos que los que se han quedado dentro a mi me da la impresión que les va a crecer la barba se les va a caer el pelo y se van a empezar a parecer sospechosamente a........


----------



## natalita (10 Sep 2011)

*Datos de Diciembre 2010.*
Gráfico: Distribución de la deuda de Grecia, Irlanda y Portugal - CincoDías.com

<img src="http://i.imgur.com/a1CHJ.jpg" title="deuda griega" />

Es interesante entrar en el link, los datos son interactivos y se pueden ver totales por paises.
Sdos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2011)

Buenos dias,

'Hay que venderlo todo, ahora, a cualquier precio' - Lleno de Energa - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sabe usted como todos los maestres del hilo que soy el primero del grupo en reirse de mis desventuras, pero he de decir que no estoy en absoluto de acuerdo con mi inclusión en dicha categoría. Hablando de memoria (y TODAS mis entradas creo que han sido posteadas en el momento de efectuarse).
> 
> TRE: Ya sabemos todos lo que hay, 16 euros de pérdida por acción.
> IBE: 2.5% arriba y vendidas
> ...



Ahhh... señor ghjkghjk. Se que no le ha molestado mi post, pero aún así le digo que era en todo jocoso y pido disculpas. Es que anoche, cuando llegué y leí que nuestro hermano en venturas y desventuras Chinito_deslocalizador se había puesto corto en inditex no pude nada más que partirme la caja de risa y pensar _El hdp (hdp andalíz sin acritud) este está haciendo dinero aplicándole el sentimiento contrario primero a MV y ahora ghkghk (TRE,INDITEX)_ 
Sepa usted que es muy de mi agrado su actitud, tanto en los aciertos bursátiles como cuando se equivoca (Por cierto Sr. NICO :XX: :XX: con su comentario sobre las acciones del SAN cuando estaban a 7.32) . 

Aqui estamos para aprender todos de los Grandes Maestros Jedi . Lo demás es echarnos unas risas con cualquier tontería que a alguno se le ocurra.

SAludos


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien porque se pone como excusa que se fuera Stark del BCE para que bajara la bolsa, pero si Stark es el que se oponía a monetizar deuda..., vamos que los que se han quedado dentro a mi me da la impresión que les va a crecer la barba se les va a caer el pelo y se van a empezar a parecer sospechosamente a........



exactamente amigo  pero el mercado a reaccionado asi por los rumores de quiebra de grecia y porque era viernes , todos saben que de quebrar grecia seria en un finde ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2011)

Señor Muertovivinte que ve para esta proxima semana? Esta usted largo?
Si es asi alguien me puede decir como ponerme corto en el ibex. Gracias.


----------



## rbotic statistics (10 Sep 2011)

Cómo andáis por aquí con el guano?

Nada, recordar que el místico 7.700 sigue siendo el suelo del IBEX.

S2s


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2011)

El mistico 8100 no ha servido de mucho, el martes se vera si el mistico 7700 es tan mistico o el misticismo se lo pasan por la entrepierna.


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sabe usted como todos los maestres del hilo que soy el primero del grupo en reirse de mis desventuras, pero he de decir que no estoy en absoluto de acuerdo con mi inclusión en dicha categoría. Hablando de memoria (y TODAS mis entradas creo que han sido posteadas en el momento de efectuarse).
> 
> TRE: Ya sabemos todos lo que hay, 16 euros de pérdida por acción.
> IBE: 2.5% arriba y vendidas
> ...



Tranquilo, nos ha pasado a todos.

Espero que hayas aprendido la lección. Aunque sea cara, es la mejor formación que podrás recibir.

Suerte.


----------



## The Replicant (10 Sep 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien porque se pone como excusa que se fuera Stark del BCE para que bajara la bolsa, pero si Stark es el que se oponía a monetizar deuda...,



porque siempre tienen que buscar una razón para todo, aunque no la haya...

cuando no saben que decir siempre recurren a : "el ibex ha bajado arrastrado por la banca..." 

cualquier excusa es buena :


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aqui estamos para aprender todos de los Grandes Maestros Jedi . Lo demás es echarnos unas risas con cualquier tontería que a alguno se le ocurra.
> 
> SAludos



El primer objetivo es pasarlo bien, aluego el dinero. Que para ganar dinero y no pasarlo bien, me busco un trabajo. :XX:


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2011)

Situación Técnica.

SP:



Chulibex:



Ambos están en situación límite. Si las manos fuertes quieren extremar el dolor, tienen ante sí una ocasión única.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2011)

Viendo esas graficas, el 7200 parece claro.


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Viendo esas graficas, el 7200 parece claro.



Hace falta un último empujón ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2011)

PODEMOS, lo que pasa que ahora tenemos que tirar del carro de la eurozona y eso nos lastra.


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2011)

A los buenos días!

Lo peor del Ibex es que hasta ahora hacíamos mínimos dejando patas bastante largas, pero ayer no dejamos pata, fue un cierre en mínimos por todo lo bajo con las consecuencias que ello implica.

Creo que aun nos queda teatro griego para rato.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Lo peor del Ibex es que hasta ahora hacíamos mínimos dejando patas bastante largas, pero ayer no dejamos pata, fue un cierre en mínimos por todo lo bajo con las consecuencias que ello implica.
> 
> Creo que aun nos queda teatro griego para rato.



Además según la gráfica que postea el Sr. Bertok, el MACD esta rojito sangre que, aunque falle más que su talento de oro, debería darnos algo de información,no?

Que dice su sistema para la semana que viene ? ::


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2011)

Más importante que la posición del MACD es la debilidad manifiesta que tiene el Chulibex desde hace tiempo.

En cuanto hay problemas, se descuelga con mayor virulencia que el resto de los índices (salvo, en esta ocasión, que el Chuli-DAX).

Las alzas las sigue en plan remolón y siempre se queda más abajo.

Compara los gráficos del SP y del Chulibex. Los picos son más bajos y los suelos más profundos.

En mi opinión, el chuliex está muerto y a merced del viento del resto de índices. En caso de alzas repentinas, desde luego que el Chulibex no es donde se debe poner el dinero.

La semana que viene tiene que ser la decisiva. ¿apretarán las manos fuertes a Bernie para que suelte la cartera?


----------



## Claca (10 Sep 2011)

ORO:







Después de una tendencia alcista impecable el gráfico se ve ensuciado por un aumento considerable de la volatilidad. La volatilidad aparece cuando las manos fuertes, que, no nos engañemos, son los actores que mueven el precio, intercambian grandes paquetes de contratos sin definir una dirección, de modo que la cotización se mueve erráticamente arriba y abajo dando bruscos tirones de gran recorrido que desconciertan a los pequeños operadores. Suele acompañar a las tendencias bajistas, aunque aparece también en suelos y techos, y tiene mucho sentido, porque de ese lapso de tiempo en el que unos y otros compran y venden sumidos en el nerviosismo quedará definida la tendencia que guiará el precio a partir de entonces.

Del gráfico destacto como esta vez el recorrido prácticamente dobla al que apareció en las anteriores zonas de indefinición, lo cual nos indica, tal vez, que en esta ocasión las cosas van a ser distintas.

También es preciso señalar las enormes divergencias bajistas que acumula el precio, si bien es verdad que en el pasado no llegarón a influir en lo más mínimo en la trayectoria alcista del oro. No obstante, esta vez tenemos ese fuerte aumento de la volatilidad con un entorno de noticias muy negativo que teóricamente respaldaría la fortaleza del metal, lo cual es muy peligroso teniendo en cuenta el sentimiento contrario.

Hay que estar atentos y, aunque la mayoría de la gente ni se lo plantea porque ven clarísimo que su inversión es una apuesta segura en el tiempo, situar y aplicar stops de beneficios. Es posible que en un futuro el oro pueda alcanzar niveles muy superiores, pero ahora mismo el gráfico nos dice que, si, efectivamente, vemos que se desarrolla un techo, tal vez sea posible comprar mucho más barato.

Todo esto no quita que a corto plazo todavía se podrían ver nuevos máximos.


----------



## Janus (10 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Más importante que la posición del MACD es la debilidad manifiesta que tiene el Chulibex desde hace tiempo.
> 
> En cuanto hay problemas, se descuelga con mayor virulencia que el resto de los índices (salvo, en esta ocasión, que el Chuli-DAX).
> 
> ...



Yo vengo manejando el escenario de que los índices van a sufrir mucho mucho hasta el día 21 - 22. Ahí, veremos cómo reacciona al mensaje de la FED (más importante ver cómo reacciona que el mensaje de la FED propiamente dicho). Manejo que se quiere forzar las máquinas a tope. Quedan días suficientes para innundar de miedo las plazas financieras, de romper mínimos etc.... Desde luego, que largos más allá del scalping, ... no veo.ehhh


----------



## 2plx2 (11 Sep 2011)

Rumore, rumore. Por un lado la bajada de calificación de bancos franceses por parte de Moody's, por otro la posible bajada de tipos antes de fin de año.

Moody's Downgrade Of French Banks Imminent, Risk Waterfall To Follow? | ZeroHedge
Hacia una rebaja de los tipos... ¡en 2011! - elEconomista.es


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Sep 2011)

Todo eso esta descontado.............


----------



## Argentium (11 Sep 2011)

Arrancando la semana:


TASE Indices Most Active 
TA-100 Index Shares 
Yeter-Rest of Shares 
General 
Index Value Change 

TA-25 1,029.50 -3.13% 

TA-100 924.30 -3.13% 

TA Composite 912.44 -3.16% 

Tel-Div 938.85 -3.25% 

TA BlueTech-50 237.76 -3.14% 

TA-Technology 240.83 -3.25% 

TA-Biomed 646.26 -2.89% 

TA Com 800.26 -1.50% 

TA Oil & Gas 917.72 -4.60% 

Tel-Bond 20 264.52 -0.80%


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2011)

The International Monetary Fund will likely re-activate a $580 billion resource pool in coming weeks to ensure it has funds to help cover Europe’s worsening sovereign-debt crisis, according to several people close to the matter.
The IMF activated the so-called New Arrangements to Borrow in April of this year for a six-month period. The IMF’s board, which met informally on the issue late Friday afternoon, would have to approve re-activation of the resource pool if the fund wants to tap it beyond September.
“A large majority of the board members are in favor of re-activating the NAB,” as a precautionary measure, one of the people said. The board is scheduled to formally approve activation next Friday, the person said.
David Lipton, first deputy managing director at the IMF, said recently in a private meeting that keeping the NAB available may be necessary in coming months given Europe’s debt meltdown, people familiar with the matter said. The crisis is entering a dangerous new phase as the risk of Greece defaulting rises and Italy and Spain’s sovereign debt has come under attack.
And we note this from Reuters quoting French FinMin Alain Juppe,
Greece has made some mistakes. They have to correct these mistakes. They also have to honor the commitments that they have made.
Enough to make you think something big is about to break as it appears the powers that be are assembling a huge armada of liquidity. Or maybe we’re just paranoid. Stay tuned.


Read more: German Finance Minister Prepares for Possible Greek Bankruptcy – Spiegel | Global Macro Monitor


----------



## neofiz (11 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Todo eso esta descontado.............



unas semanas más con esas bajadas y el apocalipsis estará descontado, ya no bajarán las bosas ese dia :Baile:


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2011)

Parece que vamos calentando motores. Por lo visto necesitan comprar más abajo.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-franceses-por-parte-moodys-es-inminente.html


----------



## The Cool Spot (11 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Situación Técnica.
> 
> SP:
> 
> ...



¿Soy el unico que ve un HCH en el SP? Muy jodido como sobrepasara la clavicular... a mi me salen unos 100 puntitos de caida minima...


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2011)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> ¿Soy el unico que ve un HCH en el SP? Muy jodido como sobrepasara la clavicular... a mi me salen unos 100 puntitos de caida minima...



No tiene sentido que sea un HCH. Éstos se crean en claros procesos de distribución después de una larga subida (si te fijas es lo que hicieron en el SP en los 7 primeros meses del año,uffff mucho papel fue el que distribuyeron ahí).

El gráfico que he subido es en rango de 2 horas. Si lo comprimes a rango diario podrás observar que lo que ha dibujado es una bandera bajista con objetivo de caida hasta 990 - 1000 puntos del SP. ::

Hala, ya no digo más


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Parece que vamos calentando motores. Por lo visto necesitan comprar más abajo.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-franceses-por-parte-moodys-es-inminente.html





The Cool Spot dijo:


> ¿Soy el unico que ve un HCH en el SP? Muy jodido como sobrepasara la clavicular... a mi me salen unos 100 puntitos de caida minima...



No hay nada como llegar a casa un domingo noche y leer estos comentarios, si a esto le sumamos que el señor MV esta largo, mañana me voy a divertir, y espero que la cuenta engorde con los cortos sobre Inditex, Sacyr y TRE.

Si llega pepon y me pone fino filipino por detras solo espero que se quede a gusto, no me gusta dejar insatisfech@s en la cama :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2011)

Como al igual que en los días pasados, os leeré a final de jornada. Mañana será otro día entrenido, a ratos de guanil, a ratos pepón. 
No seáis tacaños y comprad SAN que están baraticas y es de patriotas!!!





Suerte a los que os juguéis los dineros mañana!


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Como al igual que en los días pasados, os leeré a final de jornada. Mañana será otro día entrenido, a ratos de guanil, a ratos pepón.
> No seáis tacaños y comprad SAN que están baraticas y es de patriotas!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Más abajo, hamijo. Las compraremos más abajo. ::


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Más abajo, hamijo. Las compraremos más abajo. ::



Hasta que no se defina la nueva forma de "bancos" en Europa, los niveles de core capital que tienen que tener en reservas, la política comunitaria en cómo reconocer el market value de los bonos etc.... no se podrá entrar en los bancos. Después pueden ser magníficas inversiones ... pero de momento no sabemos que les van a exigir (esa incertidumbre les está fundiendo).

Ahí estaré preparado para ir haciendo una cartera de largo plazo + un conjunto de acciones cíclicas en USA.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Más abajo, hamijo. Las compraremos más abajo. ::



Sr. Bertok, es usted un antipatriota. Hay razones sólidas para comprar SAN ahora:
- Más no van a bajar.
- Dan jugosos dividendos.
- ayyyyy que me lol :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Bertok, es usted un antipatriota. Hay razones sólidas para comprar SAN ahora:
> - Más no van a bajar.
> - Dan jugosos dividendos.
> - ayyyyy que me lol :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:



Respecto a los dividendos, serán iguales de malos o buenos más abajo ::

Respecto a lo de que no van a bajar más, ......., dame de lo que fumas ::


----------



## Misterio (11 Sep 2011)

El arranque del € es muy prometedor pegándose por no bajar del 1,36..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Respecto a los dividendos, serán iguales de malos o buenos más abajo ::
> 
> Respecto a lo de que no van a bajar más, ......., dame de lo que fumas ::



Y lo de ir a las juntas? eh???. Compren ahora, lo mismo mañana ya no quedan y no podrán codearse con el tio botas!!!!
:XX: :XX:


----------



## The Hellion (11 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y lo de ir a las juntas? eh???. Compren ahora, lo mismo mañana ya no quedan y no podrán codearse con el tio botas!!!!
> :XX: :XX:



¿Regalan una caja de guindas o algún tipo de confitura roja por asistir?

En serio, a mí en Iberdrola me regalaron un paraguas (no sé si para que aguantase el chaparrón...)

Claro que hace años también recibí un tríptico promocional del Santander en el que la imagen principal, a gran tamaño, era el protagonista de Piratas del Caribe. Nunca un publicista dijo tanto con una sola imagen, y, además, supongo, de manera involuntaria... :XX:


----------



## tonuel (12 Sep 2011)

De momento los futuros 100 abajo... a ver si mañana continua la racha... :baba:


----------



## Janus (12 Sep 2011)

Ya están dando de hostias la pepón. Se le han encontrado en un descampado y le están dando una paliza de cojones.
DAX: En míminos de muchos meses (desde mediados de 2009) sobre los 5114.
IBEX: Por debajo de los 7800.
Y el SP en 1142!!!. Aún no ha roto nada si bien muestra mucha debilidad el rondar los mínimos anteriores (en el último mes siempre un mínimo era mayor que el anterior en al menos 10 puntos). Se la debería jugar en 1135.


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ya están dando de hostias la pepón. Se le han encontrado en un descampado y le están dando una paliza de cojones.
> DAX: En míminos de muchos meses (desde mediados de 2009) sobre los 5114.
> IBEX: Por debajo de los 7800.


----------



## Pedro Solves (12 Sep 2011)

*HAMIJOOOSSS*, mañana *LUNES NEGRAZO* y el *IBEX va a ir PABAJOOOOOOO.*...:::::


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (12 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Más abajo, hamijo. Las compraremos más abajo. ::



El tapayogurismo a llegar


----------



## Yo2k1 (12 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Como al igual que en los días pasados, os leeré a final de jornada. Mañana será otro día entrenido, a ratos de guanil, a ratos pepón.
> No seáis tacaños y comprad SAN que están baraticas y es de patriotas!!!
> 
> 
> ...



A mi, que no entro nunca en bolsa, ya me habéis convencido. En cuanto estén a 4&euro;, comprare. Cuantas hay que comprar?


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> A mi, que no entro nunca en bolsa, ya me habéis convencido. En cuanto estén a 4&euro;, comprare. Cuantas hay que comprar?



Hasta el último euro, la hucha de los niños, todo...compreeen que luego no quedan. ::::


----------



## Yo2k1 (12 Sep 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Hasta el último euro, la hucha de los niños, todo...compreeen que luego no quedan. ::::



Yo supongo que si realmente tocan los 4 euros, habrá mucha compra. Lo que no creo es que lleguen a eso. 
Me parece un "será en Octubre"


----------



## rosonero (12 Sep 2011)

Será cuestión de ir haciendo una transferencia al broker, donde solo tengo para unos minis, y estar preparado para entrar "con todo lo gordo" .
Miedo me da :cook:


----------



## Yo2k1 (12 Sep 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Será cuestión de ir haciendo una transferencia al broker, donde solo tengo para unos minis, y estar preparado para entrar "con todo lo gordo" .
> Miedo me da :cook:



Pero que es lo "gordo"? Es como lo de llegar a definir "rico" o "clase media". 
Para unos supongo que meter mil euros en bolsa es mucho y a lo mejor otros meten cien mil en una operación y no se despeinan. 
Por cierto, el Nikkei sigue en rojo, mas de un 2%. 
Ibex hoy otro 2% abajo?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Sep 2011)

Fran200, espero equivocarme...pero creo recordar que se quedo usted largo el viernes al cierre ::

supongo que el de la postura inconfesable es usted ::

¿alguno mas se ha quedado largo el viernes ? lo pregunto por que los colegas de fran200 son muchos y estan organizando una gran fiesta segun igmarket


----------



## debianita (12 Sep 2011)

Baneo y lefazo del nigga a Zuloman.

Me parece que Tonuel tendrá que sacar al violinista nada más abrir la sesión


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Sep 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Baneo y lefazo del nigga a Zuloman.
> 
> Me parece que Tonuel tendrá que sacar al violinista nada más abrir la sesión



Hoyga, que yo llevo diciendo hace semanas que nos vamos al guano irremediabemente........deberian banear y lefazar a los incautos que desafian un probado metodo hiperefectivo como el TT !! infieles !! 

Tonuel esta muy vago y no hay certificado que valga hasta el -5 %...osea que tendra que esperar media horita desde el inicio de sesion 

En Noviembre me voy a forrar :baba::baba::baba:


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (12 Sep 2011)

Parece que hoy esto va a ir p'abajo!!

Mi predicción para el día de hoy: "Se va el chaval, se va por el barranquillo".

[YOUTUBE]joVUEtcr3uE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Parece que hoy esto va a ir p'abajo!!



espere que mi TT esta buscando los niveles


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

Buenos dias,

El euroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pufffffffffffff.

Me gusta levantarme ver estas noticias:
Más difícil todavía: España afronta los dos meses más duros para financiarse - elEconomista.es
pensar en la correlacion deuda-bolsa inversa, pensar que estoy corto, y me pongo a bailar como el oso del guano.


----------



## AssGaper (12 Sep 2011)

Madre mia, hoy va a ver un hostiazo guapo...guapo.

El stoxx ya esta perdiendo en premercado del Ibex un -2,62% situandose en 2001 puntos y el premercado americano, el SP ya pierde un -0.94%.

Hoy podremos ver SAN a 5-5,20€ €?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

Esto es malo:


> El euro cayó hoy a su mínimo en diez años frente al yen en el mercado de divisas de Tokio, donde perdió el nivel de las 105 unidades y se llegó a intercambiar temporalmente por 104,27 yenes. La fuerte caída de la moneda única europea fue recibida con inquietud en la Bolsa de Tokio, que terminó la sesión con un fuerte descenso del 2,31 por ciento de su selectivo Nikkei y lo arrastró hasta los 8.535,67 puntos, su mínimo desde abril de 2009.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Sep 2011)

me voy a duchar rapidamente que no me quiero perder la apertura y tengo que currar.

A ver si hoy gano para comprarme una miles de SAN a mi precio :baba::baba::baba:

el hilo promete batir record de paginas hoy....a este ritmo vamos a necesitar un hilo al dia 

por cierto ¿ siguen los cortos prohibidos ?  mas que nada por saber dia y hora del levantamiento de la prohibicion y dejar una orden de largos 1000 puntos por abajo ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

Como vienen los futuros, a este paso el eurostoxx llega a los 1800 el miercoles.


----------



## AssGaper (12 Sep 2011)

Bueno señores, 5 minutos para el guano. Porra: Abrimos en 7750-7800


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (12 Sep 2011)

Para la porra 7825


----------



## AssGaper (12 Sep 2011)

Abre en 7730 .grrr casi.

PD: madre mia, estan las acciones a punta de caramelo, pero va a ser que no.


----------



## Antiparras (12 Sep 2011)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

Bonita apertura de inditex un 3% abajo.


----------



## dj-mesa (12 Sep 2011)

Joder no me lo puedo creer, Bendito Guanazo


----------



## tonuel (12 Sep 2011)

Buenos dias y tal... la suerte está echada... :S


----------



## Claca (12 Sep 2011)

Buenos días,

Pillo sitio y tal.


----------



## The Replicant (12 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muertoviviente se pone largo con dos cojones , 7910 ::



post del viernes pasado poco antes del cierre

definitivamente el sr. muertoviviente es mi gurú de este foro 

tranquilo que este gap se cierra en 5 min ::


----------



## tonuel (12 Sep 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Me parece que Tonuel tendrá que sacar al violinista nada más abrir la sesión





No lo dirá dos veces... )







Saludos :baba:


----------



## aksarben (12 Sep 2011)

Místicos 7700 tocados...


----------



## maltus (12 Sep 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Místicos 7700 tocados...



y hundidos.

7691


----------



## 2plx2 (12 Sep 2011)

Buenos días, nos hundimos y tal.


----------



## Yo2k1 (12 Sep 2011)

Nada. Circulen. Hoy cerramos en verde. 
MV no se ha pasado por aquí y todos veis bajadas, así que hoy toca verde. 
(modo no tengo ni idea ON)

zuloman, y que nivel te da tu TT? Te apuntas a los 6700 de MV? Y a esos 4 en SAN no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

Tengo miedo en el daxie


----------



## tonuel (12 Sep 2011)

trata de arrancarlo Mulder... por diossssssssssss......... ::




saludos :XX:


----------



## maltus (12 Sep 2011)

Pierde unos 35 puntos por minuto, en 200 minutos ( a las 12:40) el Ibex habrá llegado a 0.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

El misticismo del 7700 ha sido muy fugaz, no?


----------



## SAMPLERKING (12 Sep 2011)

GUANOS DIAS....agarrense vuesas mercedes que parece que hoy vienen curvas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

maltus dijo:


> Pierde unos 35 puntos por minuto, en 200 minutos ( a las 12:40) el Ibex habrá llegado a 0.



:XX: :XX: :XX:

Que bueno.


----------



## dj-mesa (12 Sep 2011)

Nadie es optimista, y piensa en un reflotillo a mitad del día (para llegar a ver un poquitin de verde)?????????????.... es demasiado rojo en tan poco días


----------



## plozing (12 Sep 2011)

Hoy acabamos por encima de los 8000


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2011)

Guanos dias amigos , e estado concentrado pa conseguir salir con las minimas perdidas , al final palmo 160 puntitos :ouch:

no me lo esperaba la verdad , se suponia que tendriamos peponismo por la no quiebra de grecia , pero el mercado ya lo a sentenciado , felicidades a los que mantuvieron cortos


----------



## Antiparras (12 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El misticismo del 7700 ha sido muy fugaz, no?



ha durado un chis-garabish, que se pase muertoviviente para pronosticar si se cierra el gap o no.


----------



## faraico (12 Sep 2011)

guanos dias


----------



## DeCafeina (12 Sep 2011)

Yo también voy cogiendo sitio y eso...


----------



## Mulder (12 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> trata de arrancarlo Mulder... por diossssssssssss......... ::



Pero si yo ahora estoy guanista como dije el sábado, aunque vaya tirando moneditas intradiariamente 

Este finde leí a un señor que se llama Jim Rogers y me quedo muy clara cual es la situación de hoy en día:

- En el siglo XIX, Inglaterra tenía capacidad para dar crédito.
- En el siglo XX, USA tenía capacidad para dar crédito.
- En el siglo XXI, China, Japón y Corea tienen capacidad para dar crédito.

Con lo cual el sitio correcto para invertir ahora a largo plazo es en Asia.

Durante los últimos 50-40 años se ha destruido una cantidad brutal de riqueza gracias, entre otras cosas, a los gobiernos perroflauters que han llevado a algunos países a los endeudamientos más altos del mundo, si no hay riqueza habrá que buscarla en el sitio donde siempre la hay y esto es en las tierras de cultivo, en 10-20 años un ingeniero agrónomo y/o un propietario de tierras de cultivo serán los nuevos ricos del mañana.

Think about.


----------



## AssGaper (12 Sep 2011)

Virgen del amor hermoso. 7660 !!!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Nada. Circulen. Hoy cerramos en verde.
> MV no se ha pasado por aquí y todos veis bajadas, así que hoy toca verde.
> (modo no tengo ni idea ON)
> 
> zuloman, y que nivel te da tu TT? Te apuntas a los 6700 de MV? Y a esos 4 en SAN no?



Sera en Octubre :no: si no siguen a este ritmo.......sino me espero a los seismiles peladitos ::

En Noviembre veran una gran acumulacion en la que sabran que participare.....ya que antes de final de año habremos recuperado los nuevemiles con creces


----------



## Claca (12 Sep 2011)

Importante que estos días se vayan generando divergencias entre el BUND y las bolsas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Sep 2011)

Saludos y tal..


Pero que están haciendo señoresssssssss 

Madre del amor hermoso:8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Nada. Circulen. Hoy cerramos en verde.
> MV no se ha pasado por aquí y todos veis bajadas, así que hoy toca verde.
> (modo no tengo ni idea ON)
> 
> zuloman, y que nivel te da tu TT? Te apuntas a los 6700 de MV? Y a esos 4 en SAN no?





Mulder dijo:


> Pero si yo ahora estoy guanista como dije el sábado, aunque vaya tirando moneditas intradiariamente
> 
> Este finde leí a un señor que se llama Jim Rogers y me quedo muy clara cual es la situación de hoy en día:
> 
> ...



Intente hacer caja corto ahora y largo en Noviembre.....luego ya sabe, compre zulos y alquilelos..........las tierras de cultivo podra comprarlas con los beneficios y dedicarse a cazar en ellas 

Vaya pensando en un titulo nobiliario como marques de melonar de la sierra o conde de peiteiriños :XX::XX:


----------



## faraico (12 Sep 2011)

compren, compren...ya saben que la bolsa a largo plazo es ganancia segura...)


::::


----------



## The Hellion (12 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Sera en Octubre :no: si no siguen a este ritmo.......sino me espero a los seismiles peladitos ::
> 
> En Noviembre veran una gran acumulacion en la que sabran que participare.....ya que antes de final de año habremos recuperado los nuevemiles con creces



Bueno, pero nos pondrá usted a los que vivimos en estos tiempos en el HVEI35 una señal en la frente, para que cuando llegue el arrebatamiento los 13 millones de naves nos lleven, ¿verdad?

Es que las gacelas nos sentimos indefensas y necesitamos seguir a un pastor...


----------



## 2plx2 (12 Sep 2011)

Leñazos de -10% para los bancos franceses, se ve que los gabachos no descuentan tan bien como nosotros.


----------



## Janus (12 Sep 2011)

Sigue adelante el escenario de "dolor" a los índices al menos hasta el día 21 para meter presión a la FED.
Hay días suficientes para que lleven al SP hasta 1000-1050 si quieren. Entonces confluiría la magia de la adivinación/elucubración ... y el análisis técnicos.

Mientras tanto, los bancos parecen muy muy baratos .... pero hay riesgo de verlos al menos 1,5 euros más abajo. Be careful, my friend.


----------



## Nico (12 Sep 2011)

Caballeros (y sus caballos) y Damas:

Buenos Días tengan vuesas Mercedes.

Recuerden que en los momentos de incertidumbre, allí donde los niños lloran aterrorizados es donde los hombres demuestran su valia.



Spoiler



Largo en SAN desde *5,228*.
Stop Loss "claquístico" en *5,17*.


----------



## Claca (12 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Caballeros (y sus caballos) y Damas:
> 
> Buenos Días tengan vuesas Mercedes.
> 
> ...



A decir verdad, veo muy apurado el stop. Los 4,MU (mucho) podrían verse y seguiría en la zona de soporte.


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Sep 2011)

subforo damnificados por el santander, ya. :´( :´( :´(


Espero que dentro de 15 o 20 años recupere su valor.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Sep 2011)

Buenos días señores.

Como comenzamos la mañana, vaya güano.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Sep 2011)

Buenos días.

Parece que después del octavo café ahora van a por el segundo round. A ver lo que duran los 7.600 :rolleye:


----------



## tonuel (12 Sep 2011)

joder... no hay tregua... :S


----------



## Claca (12 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> A decir verdad, veo muy apurado el stop. Los 4,MU (mucho) podrían verse y seguiría en la zona de soporte.



Hostis, no lo había leido bien. Pensaba que eras uno de los accionistas del SAN en plan "largo plazo". Obviamente mi comentario no tiene sentido entonces.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Sep 2011)

No se si ponerme corto a lo bestia en Sacyr intradía, pero quizás ya no cae mucho más...


----------



## John Nash (12 Sep 2011)

Paris se acerca al -5% Y solo son las 10 de la mañana!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Sep 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> subforo damnificados por el santander, ya. :´( :´( :´(



Propongo como descripción, o subtítulo, de ese subforo uno de peli de miedo: "Aquí nadie puede oir tus gritos" 


PD: ¿De verdad os quedáis en SAN en vez de asumir pérdidas y entrar más abajo? :ouch: (Tampoco es que me vaya mucho mejor así, pero algo recupero)


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bonita apertura de inditex un 3% abajo.




Inditex ha sido la peor opción para ponerse corto desde el jueves que entramos, creo que ambos ( no sé si usted fue finalmente el viernes. Si no, también ha sido la peor para estar corto el vienes + hoy. 

Eso sí, obviamente peor es estar largo. Pero no llego al 2% de pérdidas. Imagínese, con la que está cayendo.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (12 Sep 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> subforo damnificados por el santander, ya. :´( :´( :´(
> 
> 
> Espero que dentro de 15 o 20 años recupere su valor.



yo estoy a 6,1 y la verdad es que no estoy muy preocupado


----------



## vyk (12 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Propongo como descripción, o subtítulo, de ese subforo uno de peli de miedo: "Aquí nadie puede oir tus gritos"
> 
> 
> PD: ¿De verdad os quedáis en SAN en vez de asumir pérdidas y entrar más abajo? :ouch: (Tampoco es que me vaya mucho mejor así, pero algo recupero)



Yo tengo 2.250 acciones de San a 7.5. He decidido quedarme. De todas formas tengo un 50% de liquidez y entraré más abajo con ella.


----------



## Nico (12 Sep 2011)

Claca:

Yo tenía SAN a 7,32 pero, finalmente puse un SL en 5,58 (línea OTIA PEDRIN para SAN) en base a tus gráficos.

El viernes saltó cual mantequilla y ahora -con la pérdida asumida en mi cuenta - voy a intradear un poco para ver si voy recuperando.

Se frenó en un fibo (absolutamente irrelevante en este contexto) pero, según he armado el análisis tiene una suave y sutil resistencia en torno a los 5,18... de allí que puse SL en 5,17 para salir me en caso que la rompa porque, lo que viene abajo recién tiene "algo" en 4,87 -y de allí pasamos a los 4,06 o cosa parecida-.

Si hoy (o mañana) la suben un poco, largaré todo y volveré a entrar SOLO en los puntos en que encuentre alguna lógica.

En cualquier caso he pagado un estupendo *"curso práctico de trading en SAN"* que, llegado el caso -y como es de estilo- convertiré en un libro y me forraré vendiéndolo !!


----------



## Claca (12 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Inditex ha sido la peor opción para ponerse corto desde el jueves que entramos, creo que ambos ( no sé si usted fue finalmente el viernes. Si no, también ha sido la peor para estar corto el vienes + hoy.
> 
> Eso sí, obviamente peor es estar largo. Pero no llego al 2% de pérdidas. Imagínese, con la que está cayendo.



Tienes razón, no es de los valores más bajistas, pero es bajista, como el mercado. Si piensas que un valor va a caer, hay que liquidarlo y recomprarlo más abajo. Ya te comenté que estaba en zona de venta, si la hubieras efectuado, sumarías un 2% y habrías tenido la opción de recomprar un 5% más barato, que se dice rápido, y te recuerdo que la idea era una operación fugaz de un 2%.

No lo digo para tocar los ******** sino para que veas como a veces nos empeñamos en aguantar pérdidas innecesariamente y no nos salimos con el verde brillando cuando tenemos la oportunidad.


----------



## maltus (12 Sep 2011)

Como se nota que la solidez de la banca española e italiana es mucho mayor que la de la banca francesa, alemana u holandesa...

::


----------



## Maestro Cantor (12 Sep 2011)

*7.599,800 -3,92 %*


----------



## atman (12 Sep 2011)

A los guanos días. ¿como están ustedes?

Después d'este fin de semana de descompresión, voy a atreverme a dar unos niveles, a ver si me gano un owned como es debido =^_^=

El primer en ibex, ya está aquí: 7650. Por abajo, tendríamos el 7530.

En el Sp: 1138,1130,1120 y finalmente el 1100.

¿como lo ven?


Bué... mientras escribía me han llamado y para cuando he terminado esos niveles ya no tienen ninguna gracia. Pero yo creo que los 7650... son un punto a tener en cuenta.


----------



## AssGaper (12 Sep 2011)

Lo que me intriga, es que el oro cotizado en euros, no ha subido apenas, y se mantiene en la estela de los 1345-1355 €/onza, cuando los dias de guano, hemos visto subidas de 40-60 €!, si hoy fuera dia de guanazo, estariamos por encima de los 1400 €/onza. me da a mi que va a ver reboton en breve


----------



## Claca (12 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Claca:
> 
> Yo tenía SAN a 7,32 pero, finalmente puse un SL en 5,58 (línea OTIA PEDRIN para SAN) en base a tus gráficos.
> 
> ...



Aclarado, Nico. Todos tenemos de esos cursillos en nuestro historial, es ley de bolsa


----------



## Claca (12 Sep 2011)

TEF reposando en la alcista de largo plazo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Sep 2011)

¿Cómo véis IBE? Sé que todo va para abajo, pero aunque tengo claro que el "consenso" del foro marca SAN a 4€, no sé que cifras se barajan para otras como IBE, o Ebro Foods.

¿Alguien se anima?




vyk dijo:


> Yo tengo 2.250 acciones de San a 7.5. He decidido quedarme. De todas formas tengo un 50% de liquidez y entraré más abajo con ella.



En mi caso tenía 4 entradas, a un precio medio de 7,46. Pero conseguí rebajar el precio medio a cosa de un euro menos. Y en esas estamos. La liquidez que tengo para más abajo creo que la usaré en otras como iberdrola o similares, que los bancos me dan miedo desde que recibí el sobrecito con las instrucciones para accionistas de SAN 



Nico dijo:


> Claca:
> 
> Yo tenía SAN a 7,32 pero, finalmente puse un SL en 5,58 (línea OTIA PEDRIN para SAN) en base a tus gráficos.
> 
> ...



Podemos intercambiar datos, al menos le serviré de ejemplo de lo que no hacer


----------



## locoAC (12 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Largo en TEF a 13,20 con stop en 13,05. Con dos cojones



Pues viva el SL que puse... Se ha ido hasta 12.65 €, y ahora mismo podría volver a entrar un 2.5% más barato. Pero hay miedo.


----------



## Nico (12 Sep 2011)

*Assgaper:*

También me he fijado en ese detalle (oro).

Esta es mi percepción -resumida-:

a) El "cuco" del default griego no se dio. Esto sería "favorable" llegado el caso.

b) Por otro lado, quieren presionar por el eurobono y el QE3 en USA por lo que tienen que castigar las bolsas bastante más para "incentivar" a los políticos en esa dirección.

O, dicho de otro modo: No "rompen" nada de un modo definitivo pero le pegan al perro para que grite.

El gran problema -en mi caso- es si jugarme hoy por unos 10-20 cvs en la cotización o si quedarme quieto hasta que los "grandes" terminen de jugar.

Ya veremos...


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Tienes razón, no es de los valores más bajistas, pero es bajista, como el mercado. Si piensas que un valor va a caer, hay que liquidarlo y recomprarlo más abajo. Ya te comenté que estaba en zona de venta, si la hubieras efectuado, sumarías un 2% y habrías tenido la opción de recomprar un 5% más barato, que se dice rápido, y te recuerdo que la idea era una operación fugaz de un 2%.
> 
> No lo digo para tocar los ******** sino para que veas como a veces nos empeñamos en aguantar pérdidas innecesariamente y no nos salimos con el verde brillando cuando tenemos la oportunidad.




No, si tienes toda la razón. Con Inditex tenía (y tengo) los puntos de entrada y salida muy claros. Y ninguno de los niveles se ha consumado. Esto no va a ser TRE reloaded. 

Obviamente, no me esperaba en megacatacrack del viernes, pero mientras siga aguantando en un escaso -2% no voy a liquidar por ello.


----------



## Topongo (12 Sep 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> subforo damnificados por el santander, ya. :´( :´( :´(
> 
> 
> Espero que dentro de 15 o 20 años recupere su valor.



Yo estoy contigo , nuestros nietos lo agradecerán...


----------



## maltus (12 Sep 2011)

Una curiosidad: Credit Agricole tuvo máximos en octubre de 2007, estuvo a *35.63*. Está bajando hoy un 10-12%, y está a *4.77*

Por las cosas de "siempre recupera y tal".


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

Llegan las rebajas, aprovechese.

Quien entro largo en SG en 20 ahora solo pierde 5 euros por accion. Y los que entraron en 5,8 en el san solo pierden 0,5€ por accion. Compren compren barato barato barato.

Hoy mas barato que ayer pero menos que mañana.


----------



## vyk (12 Sep 2011)

¿Pensáis que realmente veremos SAN a 4?


----------



## tonuel (12 Sep 2011)

vyk dijo:


> ¿Pensáis que realmente veremos SAN a 4?



:no:








a 3... 8:


----------



## maltus (12 Sep 2011)

vyk dijo:


> ¿Pensáis que realmente veremos SAN a 4?



Quién sabe.

A lo mejor los perfora tan rápido que pasa directamente a 3 y no da tiempo a verlos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

Pero estas caidas se deben por el contagio de los pigs franeses y alemanes, que aqui tenemos el sistema financiero mas solido del mundo, :XX: :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

vyk dijo:


> ¿Pensáis que realmente veremos SAN a 4?



Cerca los tiene ya... Aunque parece que momentáneamente nos estabilizamos.


----------



## bmbnct (12 Sep 2011)

Un twit de Ecobolsa:



> Hoy recomendamos tomar posiciones largas en Ibex, DAX y EuroStoxx. Nuestra idea de trading con el Ibex es la siguiente:
> Punto de entrada: 7.650 puntos.
> Stop Loss: 7.573 puntos.
> Objetivo 1: 8.027 puntos.
> ...



Yo he entrado largo en 7600 (veía el soporte más en el 7600 que en el 7650); el stop lo tengo igual que ellos... veremos. ::

Edito: Fuera en 7670 :Baileme he acojonado).


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

Eso de que con Bankinter la compra de su propia acción no tenga comisión... me está tentando para unos eurillos tontos...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Sep 2011)

Se nos está disminuyendo el güano, señores.


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Llegan las rebajas, aprovechese.
> 
> Quien entro largo en SG en 20 ahora solo pierde 5 euros por accion. Y los que entraron en 5,8 en el san solo pierden 0,5€ por accion. Compren compren barato barato barato.
> 
> Hoy mas barato que ayer pero menos que mañana.



deje de recordarmelo, joer, :´(


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

TRE -4,5%
SACYR -6%

Paque complicarse la vida con puntos del indice si esto es dinero mas sencillo.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Sep 2011)

menudo arranque de semana.. promete emociones.. Euro-Zone Scenarios: German Finance Minister Prepares for Possible Greek Bankruptcy - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International

el año que viene, de vacaciones a grecia, hay que ser solidarios


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

Y estos ya te doblan el capital y mas en un año. Madre mia.

Greece Govt Bond 1Year Yield (GGGB1YR:IND) Index Performance - Bloomberg


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

El experto en vacaciones y mujeres, el señor ghkghk nos podria instruir sobre si a las griegas le gustan los "griegos" y demas...


----------



## Seren (12 Sep 2011)

Y a todo esto el euro a 1,36 con el dolar y 0,85 con la libra. Cuando comenzo su andadura alla por el 2001 estaba un 60 % más barato. ¿alguien me puede explicar que es esta tomadura de pelo? Se supone que que la crisis griega con posible cotagio a muchos de sus miembros es la crisis del euro, de su subsistencia como moneda, debería estar por lo menos ya A LA MITAD DE PRECIO. TODO ESTO ES UNA BROMA del BCE o no se enteran de que va el asunto.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El experto en vacaciones y mujeres, el señor ghkghk nos podria instruir sobre si a las griegas le gustan los "griegos" y demas...





Sólo he estado en Atenas por trabajo, y me pareció un asco. Ni el Partenón salvaría. Las islas no las conozco, pero me han hablado muy bien. Si se quiere montar el verano que viene un cónclave para análisis de valores y estrategias en Santorini, me apunto.


----------



## AssGaper (12 Sep 2011)

Iros a Mykonos, antes de echarme novia, aquello era un putiferio sin pagar jajaja.

Griegas que hacen griegos a topeh, era raro no acabar con 4 polvos diarios con tias diferentes en las diversas fiestas petardeos que hay montadas en la islita. Alli van guiris guarras guarras de la wena hamijos.

Eso si hamijos, condones siempre a mano.:Baile:


----------



## atman (12 Sep 2011)

Por cierto, que un tal "Prins" me mandó un privado ayer. Es un pompero, sin ningun mensaje escrito que me preguntó escuetamente "¿cómo te van las inversiones?" ¿Alguno de utds. recibió mensaje parecido? ¿lo reporto como spammer?

Evidentemente le pregunté con la misma parquedad, quien era y que quería. sin respuesta de momento.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

Sin noticias de Prins.


----------



## atman (12 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Iros a Mykonos, antes de echarme novia, aquello era un putiferio sin pagar jajaja.
> 
> Griegas que hacen griegos a topeh, era raro no acabar con 4 polvos diarios con tias diferentes en las diversas fiestas petardeos que hay montadas en la islita. Alli van guiris guarras guarras de la wena hamijos.
> 
> Eso si hamijos, condones siempre a mano.:Baile:




Bueno, eso sería usteq. Hay que cubrir ciertos estándares y tener 30 cm. no es suficiente. Sinceramente, yo ya me veo mayor...


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (12 Sep 2011)

Cortos TEF en 12,835


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

Necesito urgentemente un avatar idéntico pero intercambiando los papeles del oso y el toro...


----------



## univac (12 Sep 2011)

Llegados ya los misticos 7700 (y mas), ahora no tocaba reboton hasta los 11k?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Necesito urgentemente un avatar idéntico pero intercambiando los papeles del oso y el toro...



Seguimos buscando, pero provisionalmente a lo mejor le vale:


----------



## faraico (12 Sep 2011)

univac dijo:


> Llegados ya los misticos 7700 (y mas), ahora no tocaba reboton hasta los 11k?



Estaba pensando eso....por aquí alguien dijoj que si esto bajaba a 7700....había dos alternativas...que pegase rebotón o que nos fueramos directos a los 6700 o 6250...sin piedad.

No sé si fue MV.

Me voy, orden de compra san a 5,23 y stop loss en 5,15

a la vuelta veremos si hay sorpresita:cook:


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

Chinito, al final entré en Bankinter a 3.44. Por si quiere tomar posiciones inversas...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

No me dejan entrar corto en bancos, si no ya lo estaria. Entran ustedes en la boca del lobo. Se lo dire como a los niños, banca caca.


----------



## sirpask (12 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Cortos TEF en 12,835



Nose nose... Stops? por que creo que a 12,800 se esta girando para arriba.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No me dejan entrar corto en bancos, si no ya lo estaria. Entran ustedes en la boca del lobo. Se lo dire como a los niños, banca caca.




No pago comisión por ser la acción del Broker. Si pillo el rebotito bien, si no en cuanto pierda el 3,40 se va fuera.


----------



## locoAC (12 Sep 2011)

¿Por dónde saldremos del lateral? Llevamos toda la sesión oscilando 50 puntos arriba, 50 puntos abajo....


----------



## Janus (12 Sep 2011)

Srs, no habría que moverse mucho más esta mañana .... y sí esperar a que aperture el SP. Él decidirá, as usual. Está sobre los 1135 críticos pero no ha rebotado con entusiasmo. Si los pierde (que es lo que toca ahora), los índices europeos pegarán otro estirón hacia abajo.

La situación es peligrosa. En Europa hay mucho que parece barato (más que nada porque tiene precios que hace mucho que no vemos ... otro cantar es discenir la realidad entre precio y valor) pero el SP está todavía arriba y como le dé por bajar, veremos cotizaciones en Europa muy muy menores que ahora.
No obstante, con la escopeta cargada ... a ver si los americanos van a tirar hacia arriba (poco probable) porque todo parece muy evidente y fácil como para ...

P.D: Hamijos, por cierto ... TEF ni tocarla. Basta con ver el gráfico para vislumbrar una pauta técnica de libro que lo puede llevar hasta 10 euros. Ojo que este valor es el diablo .... y muchos lograron salvar el culo a base de años y dividendos ... pero esto último se va a cuestionar mucho debiendo 54.000 millones de euros.


----------



## spheratu (12 Sep 2011)

Saben ustedes que día saldrá Tito bernanke a darle a la manivela de la impresora? Hay que ir poniendo fecha al rebote.buenos días tengan.


----------



## 2plx2 (12 Sep 2011)

Y haciendo el movimiento de pinza

La prima de riesgo de Espaa se dispara a mximos de 4 semanas - Cotizalia.com

Atención también al oro que parece que quiere tirar para algún lado.


----------



## madmaxtimeiscoming (12 Sep 2011)

Siendo realistas, yo vería valores de 1993-1996 para ver hasta donde puede caer esto.

^IBEX Gráfico básico | IBEX 35 Acción - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

Recuerdo el debate de "el Ibex lucha por romper los 11.000" como si fuera ayer... y es que apenas hace 4 meses.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

Estamos en la parte baja del canal de corto plazo del daxie, a menos que los griegos hagan algo, los minimos los hemos visto por esta semana. Claro que todo es susceptible de empeorar y mas en estas circunstancias.

Alguien me puede decir cuantos pillados hay en esta grafica?
GLE.PA Gráfico básico | STE GENERALE-A- Acción - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## errozate (12 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Cómo véis IBE? Sé que todo va para abajo, pero aunque tengo claro que el "consenso" del foro marca SAN a 4€, no sé que cifras se barajan para otras como IBE, o Ebro Foods.
> 
> ¿Alguien se anima?
> 
> ...



Yo también estoy por entrar en IBE.

Solo te puedo decir que desde que nos empezamos a precipitar en 2008, me parece que 4,3 ha sido el mínimo intradía. Ni tan siquiera en cierre. Y esos valores los estamos visitando hoy. 

Comparándolo con SAN es como que estuvieramos en los 4 € ya. 

Pero... estoy como tú. ¿Hasta dónde puede bajar IBE y cuándo?

Yo repito, estoy por entrar en ese valor. 

Otros, como SAN, TEF, etc. me da, desde mi ignorancia, que todavía los vamos a ver más baratos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

Quien entre en IBE para el largo plazo tiene que tener en cuenta una cosa. Los March la quieren utilizar como salvavidas de ACS, de ahi que muchos gestores diversifiquen con IBE y ACS, o la una o la otra, pero las dos no sobrevivien, y la partida la va ganando el ACS.

Cuidado con eso.


----------



## tomac (12 Sep 2011)

madmaxtimeiscoming dijo:


> Siendo realistas, yo vería valores de 1993-1996 para ver hasta donde puede caer esto.
> 
> ^IBEX Gráfico básico | IBEX 35 Acción - Yahoo! Finanzas



Hombre, yo de momento miro los de 2003, antes de que el falso crecimiento por culpa de la burbuja empezara. Eso son unos 5800 puntos mas o menos no?


----------



## Janus (12 Sep 2011)

tomac dijo:


> Hombre, yo de momento miro los de 2003, antes de que el falso crecimiento por culpa de la burbuja empezara. Eso son unos 5800 puntos mas o menos no?



Bien tirado, no será en cuestión de días pero puede llegar ahí perfectamente. El día a día dirá si llega, si lo pasa ... o si sube como un cohete.

Si manejas ese escenario, imagina cuánto de baratos o no, están hoy los bancos spaniers.:fiufiu:


----------



## Yo2k1 (12 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No pago comisión por ser la acción del Broker. Si pillo el rebotito bien, si no en cuanto pierda el 3,40 se va fuera.



Que usas, el broker del Santander? No tiene gastos para las compras de sus acciones?


----------



## locoAC (12 Sep 2011)

Muchas veces se ha dicho que el rebote será en el entorno de los 7200, o en el de los 6700. Paciencia amigos, paciencia.... Hasta el dia 21 iremos con tendencia bajista y visitaremos esos niveles.


----------



## sirpask (12 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Quien entre en IBE para el largo plazo tiene que tener en cuenta una cosa. Los March la quieren utilizar como salvavidas de ACS, de ahi que muchos gestores diversifiquen con IBE y ACS, o la una o la otra, pero las dos no sobrevivien, y la partida la va ganando el ACS.
> 
> Cuidado con eso.



Yo he apostado por IBE en esta batalla, todo depende de Rajoy. Ya hemos malvendido Endesa y Union Fenosa - Gas Natural. ¿Tambien van a trocear IBERDROLA y venderla?, para que se la quede esta gente, mejor que la regalen a EON.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Que usas, el broker del Santander? No tiene gastos para las compras de sus acciones?




El de Bankinter.


----------



## Disolucion (12 Sep 2011)

madmaxtimeiscoming dijo:


> Siendo realistas, yo vería valores de 1993-1996 para ver hasta donde puede caer esto.
> 
> ^IBEX Gráfico básico | IBEX 35 Acción - Yahoo! Finanzas



Como sigas diciendo esas cosas te van a llamar perroflauter y apocaliptico.
Avisado quedas.
:rolleye:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo he apostado por IBE en esta batalla, todo depende de Rajoy. Ya hemos malvendido Endesa y Union Fenosa - Gas Natural. ¿Tambien van a trocear IBERDROLA y venderla?, para que se la quede esta gente, mejor que la regalen a EON.



Pues ha errado en el diagnostico de la causa. Precisamente con el PP al mando, se puede acelerar el proceso, hasta ahora se dice que los vascos han podido frenar algunos ataques...no se, yo andaria pendiente de este tema si tuviera IBE en cartera, y mas en este bendito pais, donde estas cosas se producen muy a menudo.


----------



## errozate (12 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pues ha errado en el diagnostico de la causa. Precisamente con el PP al mando, se puede acelerar el proceso, hasta ahora se dice que los vascos han podido frenar algunos ataques...no se, yo andaria pendiente de este tema si tuviera IBE en cartera, y mas en este bendito pais, donde estas cosas se producen muy a menudo.



¿Y qué puede pasar con IBE si Florentino se sale con la suya?


----------



## errozate (12 Sep 2011)

errozate dijo:


> ¿Y qué puede pasar con IBE si Florentino se sale con la suya?



Quiero decir con la cotización de la acción de IBE


----------



## Pepe Broz (12 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> El de Bankinter.



¿Y si compras ING con ING es igual?


----------



## Pepe Broz (12 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si manejas ese escenario, imagina cuánto de baratos o no, están hoy los bancos spaniers.:fiufiu:




En 2003 BBVA i San estaban alrededor de 6 euros ¿no?


----------



## dj-mesa (12 Sep 2011)

*
Grecia admite que sólo tiene dinero para pagar salarios y pensiones hasta Octubre*

El secretario de Estado de Finanzas, Filipos Sajinidis, afirmó hoy que Grecia tiene dinero para pagar los sueldos públicos y las pensiones sólo hasta octubre, lo que hace esencial que se entregue el sexto tramo del rescate internacional.

Grecia sólo cuenta con fondos para pagar salarios y pensiones hasta octubre - elEconomista.es


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

La accion caera con fuerza. La idea es vender trozos de compañia de modo que se maximicen las ganancias. Y posteriormente vender lo que quede de la compañia [mucho mas delgada, claro esta] por un precio digno a cualquiera de las grandes energeticas europeas.

Mi apuesta, y no se si lo escribi aqui o en otros foros, es que al final se saldran [los March] con la suya, y lograran salvar a ACS. El tiempo dira.

Esto ya lo cotiza la accion, es decir no esta el precio que esta por el deterioro de los molinillos o por sus compras a precios burbujeados, esta este temor latente.


----------



## Yo2k1 (12 Sep 2011)

El juez declara abusivas 22 cláusulas de BBVA y Banco Popular - elEconomista.es

Nada, a ver si asi bajan un poco mas, aunque no creo que tenga mucho que ver, pero bueno, ahi os dejo la noticia, se ve que hoy esta todo contra la banca.


----------



## sirpask (12 Sep 2011)

errozate dijo:


> Quiero decir con la cotización de la acción de IBE



Que la empresa al dia siguiente de ser adquirida por los March salga del Ibex, sea troceada segun departamentos y sea vendida al mejor postor, ya que los puestos de trabajo y España como pais se la suda. Solo quieren beneficios. La quieren vender por completo teniendo un 25% de la empresa.

Lo que estaria bien es que IBE fuera la empresa Española mas importante ya que Telefonica a huido a UK y nos suministrara energia mas barata y limpia. El PP tiene a un hombre capacitado para ello, se llama Pizarro. Pero esta ya demasiado quemado para ello.

Pero si en uno o dos años nos desacemos de Telefonica, Iberdrola y Repsol.. la cantidad de puestos de trabajo que se enviaran a otro pais y los impuestos que van a dejar de pagarse en España nos van a hundir aun mas.

Y todo gracias al maldito dinero y la banca.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

El problema señor Sirpask, es que aqui muchos hombres del regimen deben mucho dinero a la banca, y esta a su vez tambien lo debe. Y tienen que sacar dinero de donde sea y como sea, y si es vendiendo lo que queda, se vendera. Si el estado pudiera endeudarse mas para otro plan E salvador, lo harian. Salvaron un primer envite, y andan mirando como salvaran el siguiente. Es un caso parecido al de Sacyr y Repsol. Recuerde Acciona-Endesa.


----------



## Disolucion (12 Sep 2011)

En algun momento deberian intentar cerrar el hueco.
No veo fuerza para hacerlo y eso que la perdiz ya esta mareada.
Esta falta de conviccion huele a guano.
Si los usa no ayudan, chungo.


----------



## pyn (12 Sep 2011)

Si me dicen hace unos meses que iba a ver TEF cotizar a 12.XX€ me hubiese tronchado en tu cara, parece que va tomando cuerpo la visita a los mínimos de 2008 y en cuanto anuncien que el dividendo será menor (si hay...)


----------



## sirpask (12 Sep 2011)

Por eso mismo, si los españoles fueramos sensatos deberiamos votar a partidos politicos nuevos que todavia no han vendido su alma al diablo y que no deben ni dinero ni favores.

EL PP, el PSOE, EL CIU, el PNV ... deben tantisimo a la gran banca y a los grandes empresarios (A los datos de las hipotecas y dinero que deben sus señorias reflejado el viernes en todos los periodicos de tirada nacional me refiero) que todos los votos que metamos en las urnas con estas siglas van a ir al mismo sitio. Nosé quien resumió en una frase todo esto hace tiempo.. Dijo.. es la misma mierda con distinto nombre. 

Esperemos por nuestro bien que no salgan del Ibex Telef, IBE y Repsol. Cada dia que miro a IAG me da mas rabia.


----------



## pyn (12 Sep 2011)

Y Gamesa a 3.3 jajajajaja y arcelot mittal a 12.XX, madre de dios que barato está todo.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Por eso mismo, si los españoles fueramos sensatos deberiamos votar a partidos politicos nuevos que todavia no han vendido su alma al diablo y que no deben ni dinero ni favores.
> 
> EL PP, el PSOE, EL CIU, el PNV ... deben tantisimo a la gran banca y a los grandes empresarios (A los datos de las hipotecas y dinero que deben sus señorias reflejado el viernes en todos los periodicos de tirada nacional me refiero) que todos los votos que metamos en las urnas con estas siglas van a ir al mismo sitio. Nosé quien resumió en una frase todo esto hace tiempo.. Dijo.. es la misma mierda con distinto nombre.
> 
> Esperemos por nuestro *vien *que no salgan del Ibex Telef, IBE y Repsol. Cada dia que miro a IAG me da mas rabia.




Directo al Top 3...


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Y Gamesa a 3.3 jajajajaja y arcelot mittal a 12.XX, madre de dios que barato está todo.




El PER de Arcelor está en 6,7... Tremendo.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Sep 2011)

spheratu dijo:


> Saben ustedes que día saldrá Tito bernanke a darle a la manivela de la impresora? Hay que ir poniendo fecha al rebote.buenos días tengan.



si, el 20-21 de septiembre::


----------



## sirpask (12 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Directo al Top 3...



Lo he corregido en el mismo segundo que lo he enviado, joer que no pongan la V y la B en el teclado juntas .


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Lo he corregido en el mismo segundo que lo he enviado, joer que no pongan la V y la B en el teclado juntas .



No me combenze.


----------



## Dula (12 Sep 2011)

Ni tira para arriba ni para abajo.

¿Se está esperando alguna noticia?


----------



## sirpask (12 Sep 2011)

Curioso:

Acciones de Porsche caen por retraso de fusión con Volkswagen
APAP – *vie, 9 sep 2011*

FRANCFORT, Alemania (AP) — Las acciones de Porsche cayeron el viernes después de que Volkswagen dijo que la fusión entre ambas compañías no se completará para finales de año como se tenía planeado.

Las acciones de Porsche Automobil Holding SE cayeron el viernes 10,8% y se cotizaban en 39,21 euros en la bolsa alemana...


*Europa Press
12/09/2011 - 12:18*
Porsche: récord mundial de ventas en agosto, con 9.031 unidades 

El fabricante alemán de automóviles registró un volumen récord de ventas de 9.031 unidades en todo el mundo durante el pasado mes de agosto, lo que representa un incremento del 43,4% en comparación con las cifras contabilizadas en el mismo mes de 2010, informó la empresa en un comunicado. 

mmm... Cuanto habrá subido hoy XDDD, ¿alguien se habrá llevado un buen pelizco?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Y Gamesa a 3.3 jajajajaja y arcelot mittal a 12.XX, madre de dios que barato está todo.



:XX: :XX: :XX:

Es lo que tienen las deflaciones 8:


----------



## Disolucion (12 Sep 2011)

Dula dijo:


> Ni tira para arriba ni para abajo.
> 
> ¿Se está esperando alguna noticia?



Si te refieres al Retarded35, pues si, quieto y alelao.

El cac40 por ejemplo se dirige a visitar nuevamente los minimos del dia. Esta en ello.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Sep 2011)

Dula dijo:


> Ni tira para arriba ni para abajo.
> 
> ¿Se está esperando alguna noticia?



[MODE me parto la caja de la risa ON] :XX:

España no ve riesgo de quiebra en Grecia y cree que la ayuda europea funciona

[MODE OFF]

::


----------



## sirpask (12 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No me combenze.



Ok, lo siento, ¿que me pones de penitencia? ¿dos padres nuestros y 3 aves marias?:S


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> [MODE me parto la caja de la risa ON] :XX:
> 
> España no ve riesgo de quiebra en Grecia y cree que la ayuda europea funciona
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]uC8C6kOu-MM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pyn (12 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> El PER de Arcelor está en 6,7... Tremendo.



Yo es uno de los valores que voy a meter en la cesta de la compra para buy&hold, es la metalúrgica más grande del mundo coño.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

Disolucion dijo:


> Si te refieres al *Retarded35*, pues si, quieto y alelao.
> 
> El cac40 por ejemplo se dirige a visitar nuevamente los minimos del dia. Esta en ello.



:XX: :XX:

Chulibex, chicharribex, retarded35...que jodido indice tenemos.


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (12 Sep 2011)

Parece que va otra vez para abajo. Ya me estaba temiendo que iba a tener que cerrar el corto con pérdidas (mejor no hablo por si acaso :fiufiu: )


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Ok, lo siento, ¿que me pones de penitencia? ¿dos padres nuestros y 3 aves marias?:S



Le veo a Vd. arrepentido. Vaya con Dios...


----------



## tarrito (12 Sep 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> [MODE me parto la caja de la risa ON] :XX:
> 
> España no ve riesgo de quiebra en Grecia y cree que la ayuda europea funciona
> 
> ...



Greece Govt Bond 1Year Yield (GGGB1YR:IND) Index Performance - Bloomberg


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Yo es uno de los valores que voy a meter en la cesta de la compra para buy&hold, es la metalúrgica más grande del mundo coño.



Yo esperaré a que Técnicas y MTS valgan 0 para promediar con una y buy&hold con la otra.


----------



## dj-mesa (12 Sep 2011)

el DAX se va


----------



## Dula (12 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :XX: :XX:
> 
> Chulibex, chicharribex, retarded35...que jodido indice tenemos.



Sois la leche, coño. No tengo ni pajolera idea de bolsa, pero me parto el riñón de la risa con vosotros.:X:X:X


----------



## plozing (12 Sep 2011)

BNP bajando un 14,63 en el CAC


----------



## ser superior (12 Sep 2011)

Estaba trabajando y he empezado a oír un crujido... es creciente, creciente... y parece que se empiezan a caer las paredes.... 

un nuevo guano está llegando, mucho más maloliente!


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

Alemania y Francia no van a dejar morir así sus bancos, obviamente. El rebote cuando sus bancos empiecen a rebir ayudas va a ser de órgado. Claro, que para eso aún pueden caer otro 50%... y a ver quién es el guapo que se mete ahora.


----------



## maltus (12 Sep 2011)

plozing dijo:


> BNP bajando un 14,63 en el CAC



Eso no es problema para el 85,37 restante.


----------



## dj-mesa (12 Sep 2011)

Me encanta


----------



## Dula (12 Sep 2011)

Mirad:

España incumplirá el objetivo de déficit tanto en 2011 como en 2012

España incumplirá el objetivo de déficit tanto en 2011 como en 2012 - elEconomista.es


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Sep 2011)

por lo que leo por ahi, Trichet sigue en su cueva sin decir palabra sobre el grafico que nos ha colgado Monlovi, Matias Prats ha declarado que quiere derechos sobre la mitica frase, que esta volviendo a ponerse de moda por momentos, Juncker va diciendo que se ampliara el EFSF y blah blahblah..

se pasaran fran y rafa esta tarde??


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

plozing dijo:


> BNP bajando un 14,63 en el CAC


----------



## aitor33 (12 Sep 2011)

Voy recordando ya que de momento vamos camino de poder batir alguno de esto records...

*Las mayores bajadas en la historia del Ibex 35*

Ahora que la bolsa anda un poco loca, con caídas y subidas constantes, aunque en las últimas semanas parece que se ha estabilizado, creemos que puede ser un buen momento para analizar las mayores bajadas que ha sufrido en el Ibex 35 en toda su historia.

Así las mayores bajadas en la historia del IBEX 35 son las siguientes:

- 19 de agosto de 1991 con motivo del golpe de estado en la extinta URRS, el Ibex 35 bajó un 8,49%
- 18 de octubre de 1987, al cual se denomina el lunes negro, ese día y empujado por la enorme caída del Dow Jones, el Ibex 35 cedió en un solo día un 7,76%.
- 21 de enero de 2008 el Ibex bajó un 7,54%.
- Período comprendido entre el 02 de junio y el 05 de octubre de 1992, en esos cuatro meses y tres días, Ibex perdió un 33,80%.
- Período comprendido entre el 21 de enero del 1994 y el 23 de marzo de 1995, el Ibex perdió en esos casi dos años, un 28%.
- Período comprendido entre el 01 de octubre hasta el 28 de octubre de 1997, en tan sólo 27 días, el Ibex perdió un 17,50% de su valor.
- Período comprendido entre el 17 de julio y el 01 de octubre de 1998, el Ibex 35 perdió en esos casi dos meses y medio, casi un 35% de su valor, en concreto un 34,90%.
- Período comprendido entre el *06 de marzo del año 2000 y el 09 de octubre **de 2002*, el Ibex 35 perdió en ese período de un *58%*. Esta gran caída se debió al estallido de la burbuja de las puntocom.
- Período comprendido entre el *08 de noviembre de 2007 al 25 de enero de 2008*, el Ibex en eso período que aún no llegó a los tres meses, se dejó el *33,80%* de su valor.
Bueno esto lo que pone de manifiesto, es que en bolsa hay que tener mucho cuidado, porque las ganancias de años, se pueden desvanecer en horas.


----------



## dj-mesa (12 Sep 2011)

Compren que nos vamos pa´arriba


----------



## luismarple (12 Sep 2011)

Pero esto hasta donde se va a ostiar?? todavía recuerdo en algún hilo madmaxista hace un par de meses que había quien hablaba de que el ibex llegaría en un año a los 6.500, joder! a este ritmo va a haber quien los firme ahora mismo!!!


----------



## NosTrasladamus (12 Sep 2011)

aitor33 dijo:


> Voy recordando ya que de momento vamos camino de poder batir alguno de esto records...
> 
> *Las mayores bajadas en la historia del Ibex 35*
> 
> ...



Curioso que el mayor bajón diario lo diese con el golpe frustrado de los comunistas en la Rusia privatizada contra el borracho de Yeltsin. Se ve que no hay nada como el miedo al peligro rojo para que los oligarcas se caguen porlapataabajo. Después de la caida del muro las condiciones de los currelas en occidente no han hecho sino ir a peor...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Sep 2011)

Como acabemos en verde...


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como acabemos en verde...




Lo raro sería lo contrario...

::


----------



## tonuel (12 Sep 2011)

jijiji... en Bankinter dicen que ven más probable una quita del 70% para Grecia que su salida del euro... 


Palomitas traigo..... )


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (12 Sep 2011)

Me salgo de los cortos de TEF.

De nuevo operación raruna, me he metido tarde y mal, he aguantado un montón de tiempo en una resistencia en 12,885, al final ha bajado y he vendido a 12,765.

diferencia 60€ menos unos 20€ de comisión...

Saldo inicial: 1.000,00€
Saldo anterior: 1.043,30€ 
Saldo final: 1.082,81€

En fin, estoy viendo que con IG Markets en vez de con CMC tendría casi unos 20€ más porque aunque tiene mayor porcentaje de comisión, si la operación se cierra el mismo día no te cobran la de salida. La diferencia sería para CMC 0,08% x 2 = 0,16% contra IG 0,10%.


----------



## Mulder (12 Sep 2011)

Yo creo que Grecia aunque saliera del euro seguiría teniendo como moneda el euro y tendría que anclar toda su economía en torno a esta moneda pero sin poder crearla ni recibir ayudas del BCE.

En fin, ya veremos, quiebra tampoco quiere decir automáticamente salida del euro porque si, significa incumplimiento de unas normas establecidas, pero si ya no hay ayudas del BCE esto significa que los griegos tendrán que ponerse las pilas quieran o no bajo la batuta del FMI y tras unos años negros tal vez vuelvan al SME.

Que además yo creo que es lo que se pretende, no va a salir así porque las cosas hayan salido mal, hay intencionalidad.


----------



## AssGaper (12 Sep 2011)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> Curioso que el mayor bajón diario lo diese con el golpe frustrado de los comunistas en la Rusia privatizada contra el borracho de Yeltsin. Se ve que no hay nada como el miedo al peligro rojo para que los oligarcas se caguen porlapataabajo. Después de la caida del muro las condiciones de los currelas en occidente no han hecho sino ir a peor...



El por que de que a raiz de la caida del muro y del comunismo, los currelas han ido a peor, es por la básica razón de que la única ideologia imperante ahora es el capitalismo y para evitar que la sociedad en masa se fuera al comunismo, habia que imponer medidas mejores y más favorables y a punta de caramelo que las condiciones infrahumanas de los comunistas,para satisfacer al obrero occidental.

Una vez eliminados los comunistas, todo eso se quita y a explotarnos. Por eso es necesario la competencia ideologica entre naciones: fascismo, comunismo, capitalismo.


----------



## aketxa (12 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Me salgo de los cortos de TEF.
> 
> De nuevo operación raruna, me he metido tarde y mal, he aguantado un montón de tiempo en una resistencia en 12,885, al final ha bajado y he vendido a 12,765.
> 
> ...



Quiza no me haya enterado, pero no estaban suspendidas por la CMNV las operaciones cortas hasta 31 de septiembre


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

aketxa dijo:


> Quiza no me haya enterado, pero no estaban suspendidas por la CMNV las operaciones cortas hasta 31 de septiembre



De algunos valores. Básicamente los bancarios.

Siendo la CNMV, hasta me creo que dijeran *31* de septiembre.


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (12 Sep 2011)

Hasta donde yo sé solo está prohibido en ciertas empresas y en el índice porque las incluye.

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal_Documentos/AlDia/short ban.pdf


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Sep 2011)

aketxa dijo:


> Quiza no me haya enterado, pero no estaban suspendidas por la CMNV las operaciones cortas hasta 31 de septiembre



En entidades financieras y similares. Y hasta el *30*sept.


----------



## aketxa (12 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> De algunos valores. Básicamente los bancarios.
> 
> Siendo la CNMV, hasta me creo que dijeran *31* de septiembre.



Eso he leido que se proroga desde el 1 de agosto


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

Mis Bankinter como un cohete desde los 3.44, mis ITX liberado la carrera de cojos... Para que os metais con mi ojo...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

Expertos usa, como vienen desde la tierra prometida?


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Sep 2011)

Se están empezando a rifar mandriladas...


----------



## AssGaper (12 Sep 2011)

Bueno, finalmente sí, la quiebra Griega será en Octubre

"Grecia cuenta con dinero para pagar salarios y pensiones solo hasta octubre"
Grecia cuenta con dinero para pagar salarios y pensiones solo hasta octubre - 20minutos.es - El medio social

O sea, que tenemos cuento para un mes y pico.

Y ahora, según leo en noticiarios *EXPLOSION NUCLEAR EN NIMES, FRANCIA!*

Explosin en una central nuclear francesa | Mundo | elmundo.es
BBC News - 'Leak risk after explosion at French nuclear plant'

No llegamos a Octubre


----------



## sirpask (12 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Expertos usa, como vienen desde la tierra prometida?



Pues si el viernes cerró en 10992 y hoy segun IG Markets va por 10821... echa una regla de 3 y mira a ver que porcentaje baja.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

El dax jugando con fuego, la tierra de los 4miles es la tierra prometida recuerden.

Edito 4973 estan ahi ahi, como sigan probando esas zonas.............sera en octubre. :baba:


----------



## dj-mesa (12 Sep 2011)

Nos hundimos


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Sep 2011)

¿Estarán nerviosos por esto?

Explosión en una central nuclear francesa
Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Pues si el viernes cerró en 10992 y hoy segun IG Markets va por 10821... echa una regla de 3 y mira a ver que porcentaje baja.



¿Es tiempo real? Lo digo porque en forexpros ronda los 10750.


----------



## tonuel (12 Sep 2011)

Ahora si que estamos muertos... :S


----------



## AssGaper (12 Sep 2011)

*EXPLOSION NUCLEAR EN NIMES, FRANCIA !!!*

Máxima gravedad, muertos y heridos por medio. Y la radioactividad esta solo a 300 Km de España.

Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## tonuel (12 Sep 2011)

ponlo más grande que no me he enterado aún... ::



sigan... sigan... la explosión es una cortina de humo... ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Estarán nerviosos por esto?
> 
> Explosión en una central nuclear francesa
> Interstitial - Noticia




Pues desde luego el dinero a Gamesa no se ha ido...


----------



## SAMPLERKING (12 Sep 2011)

n el almacén de deshechos de Marcoule
Al menos un muerto tras una explosión en unas instalaciones nucleares en el sur de Francia

PARÍS, 12 Sep. (EUROPA PRESS) -



Fuente Europa Press

Al menos una persona ha muerto y tres más han resultado heridas por la explosión registrada en el almacén de deshechos nucleares de Marcoule, en el departamento de Gard, en el sur de Francia, según han informado los medios franceses. Las autoridades de la prefectura han alertado del riesgo de fuga radiactiva.

(((Habrá ampliación)))


----------



## zulu (12 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> *EXPLOSION NUCLEAR EN NIMES, FRANCIA !!!*
> 
> Máxima gravedad, muertos y heridos por medio. Y la radioactividad esta solo a 300 Km de España.
> 
> Interstitial - Noticia



joder, no va nada de "Explosión en una central nuclear francesa" a "Explosión nuclear en Francia". Lo tuyo es objetividad ¿eh?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

Ea ya somos los que menos caemos, otra vez la locomotora europea tiene que dar la cara, VAMOSSSSS


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

Señor Mr.Bright.... era usted el que dudaba de entrar contologordo en Sacyr en 4,5?

No se que dudas podia haber.


----------



## Overlord (12 Sep 2011)

Hoy va a recibir hasta el amigo de Zuloman...


----------



## sirpask (12 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Es tiempo real? Lo digo porque en forexpros ronda los 10750.



Lleva bastante retraso, 15 min por lo menos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Bueno, pero nos pondrá usted a los que vivimos en estos tiempos en el HVEI35 una señal en la frente, para que cuando llegue el arrebatamiento los 13 millones de naves nos lleven, ¿verdad?
> 
> Es que las gacelas nos sentimos indefensas y necesitamos seguir a un pastor...





Overlord dijo:


> Hoy va a recibir hasta el amigo de Zuloman...



Aqui el que pierde dinero es por que quiere, lean, lean mis post de estos ultimos dias y piensen ¡cuanto hubieran dejado de perder ?? o peor aun ¿cuanto han dejado de ganar? ::

Y no se preocupe por el amigo zuloman que esta en la barrera a salvo de toda embestida, cada dia que pasa podre comprar mas acciones o ponerme largo mas abajo :no:


----------



## dj-mesa (12 Sep 2011)

el día de hoy acaba en verde


----------



## Registrador (12 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> el día de hoy acaba en verde



En verde radiactivo :vomito:

Un muerto y tres heridos tras una explosión en un complejo nuclear en Francia


----------



## cit (12 Sep 2011)

Y el Dax cayendo en picado... acaban de bajar de los 5000 en un plis... ahora supongo que rebotará ahí... pero la linea vertical de 5040 a 4990 ha sido en un par de minutitos.


----------



## The Hellion (12 Sep 2011)

El puto almacén ese tenía que explotar cinco días después de que yo comprase acciones de e-on, ¿verdad? ::::

Con mi primera medida de salvaguarda contra el madmax he hecho un pan como unas hostias.

Ahora sí que puede ir Galán a por e-on, fusionarla con Iberdrola y mandar al carajo a Floper.


----------



## Overlord (12 Sep 2011)

Lo de la explosión estaba ya descontado ::


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (12 Sep 2011)

Abrí otro corto en TEF pero no las tenías todas conmigo, de nuevo el timing malo y me da la impresión que estoy abriendo muy abajo y que poco recorrido le queda, abrí en 12,750 y cerré en 12,710.


Saldo inicial: 1.000,00€
Saldo anterior: 1.082,81€
Saldo final: 1.102,43€

Lo cierto es que para esto casi mejor quedarse quieto, creo que esperaré a que abran los usanos.


----------



## elrasillas (12 Sep 2011)

Los franceses no sabian como realizar un paro tecnico en la bolsa y se han sacado esto de la manga.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

Recordar que el PER de Soc.Gen. es de.... 3,5.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Sep 2011)

Tranchete lo tiene claro

Trichet está convencido de que Grecia va a cumplir con todos sus compromisos - elEconomista.es


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

Es que el PER lo que refleja es el riesgo, cuanto mas bajo mas riesgo.


----------



## aksarben (12 Sep 2011)

Índice bombillero aumentando. Largo en bombillos.


----------



## neofiz (12 Sep 2011)

a que gran empresa cotizada pertenece el almacen radioactivo que ha petado?


----------



## Mulder (12 Sep 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Una explosión nuclear no es un fenómeno financiero ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Sep 2011)

neofiz dijo:


> a que gran empresa cotizada pertenece el almacen radioactivo que ha petado?



Según Openbank: "La central es de una compañía gestionada por una filial de EDF. "


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Sep 2011)

Vamos, pepon, vamos


----------



## neofiz (12 Sep 2011)

EDF -5,33%, caida pronunciada a partir de la 13:30


----------



## aitor33 (12 Sep 2011)

Lo más normal es que los índices estén tomando oxígeno para la que les puede caer a partir de la apertura de USA porque...¿terminar en verde? yo lo dudo mucho pero que hagan lo que les salga de los huevos


----------



## DeCafeina (12 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vamos, pepon, vamos



¡Juas!. Debo haber visto su firma cienes de veces... ¡y acabo de fijarme en el penúltimo juego de la lista!.

¿En qué estaría pensando el profesor Falken?. ¿Le habrá avisado el bueno de Joshua a tiempo para ponerse corto?


----------



## rafaxl (12 Sep 2011)

Los cerdos americanos seguro que tienen alguna sorpresa. Asi son, mezquinos, rastreros y demas calificativos. Frotandose las manos con el tema griego.


----------



## 2plx2 (12 Sep 2011)

Algo está pasando, algo muy malo

Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Sep 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> ¡Juas!. Debo haber visto su firma cienes de veces... ¡y acabo de fijarme en el penúltimo juego de la lista!.
> 
> ¿En qué estaría pensando el profesor Falken?. ¿Le habrá avisado el bueno de Joshua a tiempo para ponerse corto?



Me parece que a este paso Zp lo va a conseguir... no sé si intencionadamente o se equivoca de botón. 

edit:

Una noticia de última hora que me viene al pelo

"Zapatero activa los dispositivos para evaluar el accidente nuclear en Francia"

¡Oh, no!. ¡Que no toque el botón!.


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2011)

Me incorporo a esta sesión maravillosa.

Vamos, go down !!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Sep 2011)

Je t'aime mon amour


----------



## kokaine (12 Sep 2011)

Gatos fluorescentes resistentes a la infeccin del virus del sida | Sida y Hepatitis | elmundo.es


Putas fluorescentes inmunes al sida....

Nuevos tiempos, nuevos negocios.


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2011)

Chulibex (sólo un camino):


----------



## rafaxl (12 Sep 2011)

Los yankis venian con sorpresa, a las 4 o 4 y media habla el negro sobre su plan de empleo. ¿anunciara que mete mas chicha? han activado la regla 48 para noseque de la volatilidad, vamos que no lo quieren dejar bajar.


----------



## Mulder (12 Sep 2011)

kokaine dijo:


> Gatos fluorescentes resistentes a la infeccin del virus del sida | Sida y Hepatitis | elmundo.es
> 
> 
> Putas fluorescentes inmunes al sida....
> ...



Aunque sean inmunes eso no quiere decir que seguirán contagiándoselo al cliente 

Mal negocio...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Sep 2011)

...y ahora es cuando aparece Fran200 a impartir el nuevo "orden"


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Je t'aime mon amour



Son necesarios muchos webox, pero esos bancos (en algún momento), duplicarán su cotización actual.


----------



## burbufilia (12 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Son necesarios muchos webox, pero esos bancos (en algún momento), duplicarán su cotización actual.



Pero no tienen suelo. Si cae SG a 4, poco consuelo es que luego recupere a los 8 euros.


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Pero no tienen suelo. Si cae SG a 4, poco consuelo es que luego recupere a los 8 euros.



Sólo es apto para inversores a más de 5 años.

Es curiosa la percepción que tiene la gente, y me incluyo. No nos cuesta comprar acciones burbujeadas y en cambio somo reacios a comprar acciones a precios de chiste.

En el fondo no deja de ser un juego de probabilidades.


----------



## lokeno100 (12 Sep 2011)

la bolsa se recupera, está repuntando, todo arreglado, no habrá guano


----------



## rafaxl (12 Sep 2011)

Hola.... reboton que le pario. Malditos americanos, lastima de pais.


----------



## patilltoes (12 Sep 2011)

Ya me he conseguido meter en RWE en plan eterno. Dentro en 21.60€


----------



## Mulder (12 Sep 2011)

Ya dije que la explosión nuclear no era un evento financiero, esa es la única razón por la que las bolsas suben o caen, los ataques terroristas y catástrofes naturales o accidentes no tienen cabida en el mercado salvo por un tiempo muy limitado.


----------



## Depeche (12 Sep 2011)

Bajo mi punto de vista, aún no hemos finalizado la corrección, creo que es mejor mantenerse fuera de los mercados,al menos no entrar al alza. Creo que mañana seguiremos cayendo tanto en ibex como en el resto de mercados. Para mi el ibex lo vamos a ver en unos dias en 6.700 puntos.


----------



## Yo2k1 (12 Sep 2011)

Bueno, entonces compramos ya Santander o no???
Al final, como dije, me acabareis convenciendo. A ver si alguno de los que sabe nos dice "comprar ahora, es el momento". Si puede ser alguien que coma con Botin, pues mejor 
La tarde parece que se queda tranquila, solo "pierde" un 2%


----------



## The Replicant (12 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Los yankis venian con sorpresa, a las 4 o 4 y media habla el negro sobre su plan de empleo. ¿anunciara que mete mas chicha? han activado la regla 48 para noseque de la volatilidad, vamos que no lo quieren dejar bajar.



está hablando Obama???? :


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (12 Sep 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> ¡Juas!. Debo haber visto su firma cienes de veces... ¡y acabo de fijarme en el penúltimo juego de la lista!.
> 
> ¿En qué estaría pensando el profesor Falken?. ¿Le habrá avisado el bueno de Joshua a tiempo para ponerse corto?



como empiecen a ejecutar los seguros de esos cds me parece que poca risas se van a echar


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Sep 2011)

Gacelillas al borde del barranco y que no saben por que....


----------



## burbufilia (12 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Sólo es apto para inversores a más de 5 años.
> 
> Es curiosa la percepción que tiene la gente, y me incluyo. No nos cuesta comprar acciones burbujeadas y en cambio somo reacios a comprar acciones a precios de chiste.
> 
> En el fondo no deja de ser un juego de probabilidades.



A mí no me mires. Hoy he cargado IBE a 4,35. 

Sólo digo que una cosa es atreverse con un valor bajista, que es como están todos, y otra es atreverse con un valor en _panic mode_.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Sep 2011)

A mi es que Garoña aún me da repelús, aunque supongo que si llegara a ser un problema, la cotización de IBE sería el menor de mis problemas. Va, venga, la espero un pelín más abajo y me decido :fiufiu:


----------



## tonuel (12 Sep 2011)

venga... que siga la fiestaaaaaaaaaa....... :Baile:


----------



## tonuel (12 Sep 2011)

quiero ver los mínimos de 2009 ya... como tarde en Octubre... y continuar cayendo luego... por supuesto... 8:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Sep 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cortos en Ibex?... eso está prohibido ¿no?



En el índice sí que esta prohibido, pero en valores no-financieros del Ibex, sí que se puede tomar posición corta.


----------



## El Mano (12 Sep 2011)

Hoygan ¿Qué ha pasado a las 4? Súbitamente todo lo que estaba rebotando se ha venido abajo, no sólo el Ibex.


----------



## aitor33 (12 Sep 2011)

la prima, la de riesgo, a máximos intradía *361pb*


----------



## Ajoporro (12 Sep 2011)

Seguimos rebotando ... y rebotando ... rebootando ...


----------



## burbufilia (12 Sep 2011)

Mañana rebote intradía para acabar cerrando con un -2%. Como si lo viera


----------



## atman (12 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Son necesarios muchos webox, pero esos bancos (en algún momento), duplicarán su cotización actual.



...e incluso más. Ahora, a ver quien coge el cuchillo que cae.


----------



## tonuel (12 Sep 2011)

No se apresuren a tirar el dinero comprando barato... gacelillas mias... :no:



mejor hacerlo 1000 puntos más abajo... como poco... 8:



Por cierto...

me ha gustado el cierre gacelero...


----------



## morgan (12 Sep 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cortos en Ibex?... eso está prohibido ¿no?



En los bancos, sí.

Pero estos días puedes ponerte corto en valores "auxiliares" como gamesa y en sacyr, que en días de guano extremo tienen un comportamiento más que aceptable (caen que dá gusto ). Benditos sean en el nombre de Yahvé ).


----------



## Yo2k1 (12 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> No se apresuren a tirar el dinero comprando barato... gacelillas mias... :no:
> 
> mejor hacerlo 1000 puntos más abajo... como poco... 8:
> 
> ...



Entonces esperamos a comprar el Santander a 2? y que regalen una TEF con ellas?


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> A mí no me mires. Hoy he cargado IBE a 4,35.
> 
> Sólo digo que una cosa es atreverse con un valor bajista, que es como están todos, y otra es atreverse con un valor en _panic mode_.



OK.

IBE la llevo siguiendo un tiempo, pero la veo alta (o al menos más alta que las eléctricas alemanas).

No obstante, seguro que caigo y la compro más abajo.

Suerte


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Sep 2011)

Que listos son los leoncios coño !!!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Mira que entro al hilo antes de irme a la siesta y aviso del desatre, pues los cabrones segun me duermo rebotan para meter gacelas y cuando vuelvo a mirar veo post en este hilo de " pues yo he entrado en ..." pues yo me arriesgo en ...." ::::::

Asi no hay forma de mantener con vida a este rebaño de gacelas, se les avisa y ni caso hoygan, y por si fuera poco fran200 desaparecido en combate = guano de varios dias hasta que asome el hocico otra vez 

ay señor señor dame paciencia para soportar ver como mi rebaño se desmanda en cuanto descanso un poco :ouch:

A ver os lo voy a decir clarito !!!! los deditos en el culito hasta que lleguemos a 6700 !!!! una vez ahi ya os dire si vamos a parar o si seguimos para bingo ::::


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (12 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> OK.
> 
> IBE la llevo siguiendo un tiempo, pero la veo alta (o al menos más alta que las eléctricas alemanas).
> 
> ...



A mi me gusta Iberdrola para el largo plazo, pero lo dejo para cuando esté barata. Lo que no sé es si compraré acciones o índice.


----------



## Mulder (12 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Que listos son los leoncios coño !!!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Mira que entro al hilo antes de irme a la siesta y aviso del desatre, pues los cabrones segun me duermo rebotan para meter gacelas y cuando vuelvo a mirar veo post en este hilo de " pues yo he entrado en ..." pues yo me arriesgo en ...." ::::::
> 
> ...



Lo curioso es que podrían entrar si un día sale una vela positiva en el Ibex, al menos no sería coger el cuchillo que cae sino el que rebota, incluso tendrían alguna posibilidad de poner un stop profit mientras la tendencia acompañe.

Pero no...:S


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

RWE sigue en tendecia bajista, no intenten ganar el primer euro ustedes porque no lo haran.


----------



## Yo2k1 (12 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Que listos son los leoncios coño !!!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Mira que entro al hilo antes de irme a la siesta y aviso del desatre, pues los cabrones segun me duermo rebotan para meter gacelas y cuando vuelvo a mirar veo post en este hilo de " pues yo he entrado en ..." pues yo me arriesgo en ...." ::::::
> 
> ...



A sus ordenes, como han dicho muchas veces




Mulder dijo:


> Lo curioso es que podrían entrar si un día sale una vela positiva en el Ibex, al menos no sería coger el cuchillo que cae sino el que rebota, incluso tendrían alguna posibilidad de poner un stop profit mientras la tendencia acompañe.
> 
> Pero no...:S



Si, pero para eso, a mi modo de ver hacen falta dos cosas. Primero y mas importante saber de esto, que no todos sabemos, por lo menos yo no se nada y segundo, tener el valor de en la situacion que esta, o en cualquier otra, hacerlo.
Siempre un rebotito, supongo se puede girar, e irse abajo otra vez, aunque supongo que cuanto mas se sabe, como en todo en esta vida, mas seguridad se tiene de lo que se hace.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo curioso es que podrían entrar si un día sale una vela positiva en el Ibex, al menos no sería coger el cuchillo que cae sino el que rebota, incluso tendrían alguna posibilidad de poner un stop profit mientras la tendencia acompañe.
> 
> Pero no...:S



Usted me entiende doctor Mulder

!!! que dura es la vida del pastor en solitario !!!

Pollastre vuelveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :´´´(

Por cierto les voy a dar una primicia en exclusiva para este hilo :

Hoy me han llamado de una television nacional privada para hacer un programa sobre el mercado inmobiliario analizando la prespectiva desde hace 20 años hasta hoy ......cuando lo grabemos os avisare para que lo veais :no:

Prometo no defraudaros arremetiendo contra todo lo que se menea.....ah..por cierto.....estuve hablando mas de media hora por telefono con el de la tele y en un momento dado cite el foro..........me dijo " ah, si ese lo sigo " :8: !! semos famosos señores !!!

Y ustedes en vez de dar ejemplo de honberorej ejperimentados van y se dejan liar a la minima que los leoncios se esconden tras la maleza !!! paberse matau !!!


----------



## tonuel (12 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Entonces esperamos a comprar el Santander a 2? y que regalen una TEF con ellas?





A los 3000 puede que lleguemos... pero entonces será la bolsa lo que menos le preocupe... 8:


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (12 Sep 2011)

LLegará el día en que en lugar de tomarte un café te guardarás el eurillo para comprar una SAN ::


----------



## Claca (12 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hace muchos meses hablé del expansvio del DAX, el cual daría mucha pasta cuando rompiera por abajo. Estas semanas, el índice alemán ha efectuado un giro claro a la baja y un servidor, viendo el sentimiento negativo de muchos inversores, ha caído en el error de ir pensando en soportes que pudieran frenar la caída ignorando lo que hacía el precio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy se ha visto el precio por debajo de los 5.000, y todavía no tenemos giro. El objetivo a estas alturas no parece descabellado, sólo queda ir viendo si el DAX quiere frenar y salvar la importante zona de soporte en los 4.500.


----------



## besto (12 Sep 2011)

Esta vez habrá que andar listos que el rebote puede ser glorioso. 

Yo apuesto por unas semanas de indefinición y continuación bajista e inicio del rebotón con noticia relacionada con los eurobonos (unos meses de "tregua" donde se negocien derechos adquiridos a los que deben renunciar los paìses del euro para hacer viables los yurobonds). 

Por ejemplo esto:

"hoy en una rueda de prensa la opción de los eurobonos como una medida muy importante para bajar de forma clara el peso de la deuda en muchos países europeos. La emisión de deuda europea, a la que hasta ahora siempre se ha opuesto Alemania, está siendo analizada por la Comisión Europea, *que presentará sus conclusiones sobre la viabilidad de la iniciativa en las próximas semanas.*

Lo he copiado de una noticia de invertia pero ahora no encuentro el link. 

Alguno sabe la fecha exacta en la que esa comisión hace pública su decisiòn?
Eso + un ojo en gráficos podrìan ser una buena oportunidad. 

¿Como lo veis?


----------



## Pindik87 (12 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> A los 3000 puede que lleguemos... pero entonces será la bolsa lo que menos le preocupe... 8:



Viendo cierre de mercados?

Lo mejor de todo es cuando llaman hinbersoreh super pillados y desesperados.


----------



## Mulder (12 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Si, pero para eso, a mi modo de ver hacen falta dos cosas. Primero y mas importante saber de esto, que no todos sabemos, por lo menos yo no se nada y segundo, tener el valor de en la situacion que esta, o en cualquier otra, hacerlo.
> 
> Siempre un rebotito, supongo se puede girar, e irse abajo otra vez, aunque supongo que cuanto mas se sabe, como en todo en esta vida, mas seguridad se tiene de lo que se hace.



Hombre, si alguien se pone largo esperando que esto gire, al menos hay que asegurarse de que ya ha girado, aunque sea un giro de un solo día, creo que esto es algo que entiende hasta un niño de preescolar.

Un rebote se puede girar abajo de nuevo, claro, pero entrando tras un día bajista que acaba en mínimos del día las posibilidades de que haya un rebote son casi de cero patatero y esto creo que también lo entiende un niño de primaria.

Si la bolsa no es tan difícil, nos puede salir bien o mal, pero andar tentando a la mala suerte tiene un resultado muy predecible ::::


----------



## morgan (12 Sep 2011)

Sinceramente, yo antes de ponerme a comprar acciones a largo plazo, primero dejaría que caiga todo lo que tiene que caer y no me importaría entrar en el rebote ya en marcha, aunque deje de "ganar" 200 puntos en el rebote. 

Que es mejor? entrar ahora en 7650 ? Si cae a 7200 como algunos pensamos y rebota, te puedes subir al rebote en 7400-7500 y te habría salido mejor. Y si cae a 6700 como ha dicho Depeche, ya ni te cuento.

Si rebotara hoy en 7650 y te subes en 7800-7900, tampoco creo que sea tan grave que en vez de pillar un 10% del rebote, pillaras un 7%, no?.


----------



## burbufilia (12 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Sinceramente, yo antes de ponerme a comprar acciones a largo plazo, primero dejaría que caiga todo lo que tiene que caer y no me importaría entrar en el rebote ya en marcha, aunque deje de "ganar" 200 puntos en el rebote.
> 
> Que es mejor? entrar ahora en 7650 ? Si cae a 7200 como algunos pensamos y rebota, te puedes subir al rebote en 7400-7500 y te habría salido mejor. Y si cae a 6700 como ha dicho Depeche, ya ni te cuento.
> 
> Si rebotara hoy en 7650 y te subes en 7800-7900, tampoco creo que sea tan grave que en vez de pillar un 10% del rebote, pillaras un 7%, no?.



Es que aquí los rebotes no son de 200 puntos, sino de mil, para luego caer. Si fueran tan pequeños, todo sería más fácil. Pero las decisiones son más complicadas de lo que dicta la teoría abc-bursátil.


----------



## Claca (12 Sep 2011)

Estos últimos posts, jrandes. Los suelos se ven con el tiempo, no al momento, luego siempre nos podemos equivocar y debemos actuar en consecuencia (¡STOPS!).

Luego comento REE, que tenía buena pinta, pero no ha logrado cuajar, aunque ya advertía que a muy corto podía descolgarse a la baja.


----------



## tonuel (12 Sep 2011)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Viendo cierre de mercados?
> 
> Lo mejor de todo es cuando llaman hinbersoreh super pillados y desesperados.




No lo veo... pero me lo imagino... )


----------



## Mulder (12 Sep 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Parece que entramos en semana de vencimiento y aparecen novedades interesantes, hoy se ha machacado al mercado de forma gacelera, como viene siendo costumbre últimamente, pero mientras hacían eso algunos leoncios grandes se han puesto a comprar y además con ganas.

Así tenemos un par de paquetones grandes de poco más de 300 contratos comprado uno a las 11:15 y otro a las 13:07 entre otros paquetes grandes de menor cuantía, aunque aislados durante la sesión.

En subasta ha habido mucho movimiento aunque el saldo al final ha quedado neutral.

En resumen, parece que tenemos a los leoncios saliendo de sus madrigueras tratando de comerse algún trozo de gacela bajista durante la semana de vencimiento. Así que ojo a la tendencia, que aun siendo bajista, sigue atrayendo a estos animales sedientos de carne de oso.


----------



## Pindik87 (12 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> No lo veo... pero me lo imagino... )



No es que ha salido uno diciendo que en 2013 se pude ver el DOW (no el IBEX) en los 3.000 puntos. )


----------



## morgan (12 Sep 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Es que aquí los rebotes no son de 200 puntos, sino de mil, para luego caer. Si fueran tan pequeños, todo sería más fácil. Pero las decisiones son más complicadas de lo que dicta la teoría abc-bursátil.



Yo no he dicho que los rebotes sean de 200 puntos . Lo que quería decir es que si el rebote va a ser de 1000 puntos (o de un 10% como decía), a mi no me importa subirme una vez iniciado. Que no me importa subirme 200 o 300 puntos más arriba (o un 2 o 3% mas arriba) de cuando empezó el rebote, ya que prefiero antes ver hasta donde cae que meterme a largo sin haber visto antes el suelo. 

Que antes de meterme en el ibex a 7650 prefiero ver si sigue hacia abajo. Si rebota ahora, pues te subes en 7900, y todavía pillarías el presumible rebote hasta los 8500. Si cae a 7200 y rebota, te subes en 7500, y ya la jugada te habría salido mejor que entrando ahora. Y si cae a 6700 y rebota y te subes a los 7000, ya ni te cuento si sería mejor jugada que entrar ahora.

Claro que los rebotones serán de 1000 puntos o más (previsiblemente).Pero eso no lo va a subir en 5 minutos. Hay tiempo para subirse el carro (si no te despistas, claro).


----------



## atman (12 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> A los guanos días. ¿como están ustedes?
> 
> Después d'este fin de semana de descompresión, voy a atreverme a dar unos niveles, a ver si me gano un owned como es debido =^_^=
> 
> ...



Vaya birria de niveles... a ver si afino más...


----------



## Depeche (12 Sep 2011)

El momento de entrar largo será cuando el nasdaq composite toque el 2.325
Ahora mismo está en 2.460 puntos,así que imaginaros lo que queda de caída, antes del rebote veremos una caida fuerte,habrá pánico y veremos una figura de vuelta importante,ese será el momento de entrar a largo,mientras tanto no tengais la tentación de entrar a largo. Más pistas no os puedo dar,creo que os he dado un nivel de referencia importante para que sepais cuando entrar largo,mientras tanto las bolsas irán goteando a la baja.

Es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

En IB siempre que lo escucho y menos al señor Saez del Castillo, todos son siemprealcistas, que suelen decirle al escuchante lo que estos quieren oir. En esa cadena es donde he escuchado las mayores barbaridades sobre Gamesa, con niveles de hasta 60 euros, una cosa increible. 

Como no van a estar pillados si a todos los que llaman les dicen de comprar y mantener que mañana dios dira. Que se lo digan a tantos y tantos que aun estan esperando que los valores suban, que aqui eternos no somos ninguno y menos una empresa.


----------



## locoAC (12 Sep 2011)

Bueno, cual grácil gacelilla me metí el viernes antes del cierre en TEF a 13.20, con SL en 13.05 como ya he comentado antes. Me ha saltado con el gap de apertura como un campeón... y bien que me alegro porque si no ahora estaría en -4%

Me retiré con unas pérdidas de -1.15% (más comisiones), y a esperar un punto de entrada mejor. Que será por debajo de 7000 puntos del IBEX.


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2011)

La situación está complicadísima de cara a pillar un suelo (ninguno lo vamos a pillar).

Tenemos:

- Chulibex: en caida libre con un primer objetivo de 7200-7300. Lo tenemos a la vuelta de la esquina.
- SP: Sigue ahí arriba y no se decide a romper a la baja de forma clara. Yo le veo que ha roto la bandera bajista pero tenemos demasiado cerca el 1120 y 1080. *Si realmente quiere pegarse un paseo hasta los 1000 puntos que marca el target del banderín, debe empezar a bajar ahora con violencia*. En tal caso, la hostia del chulibex será de escándalo y los 6700 serán muy probables.
- Nasdaq: Estos señores van a su puta bola y no me merece la pena ni analizarlo.

Por otra parte, el nivel de descorrelación entre el SP y el Chulibex es brutal.

Metamos en la cotelera el escenario de Janus, que me parece bastante probable, respecto a que los índices caerán con violencia hasta la reunión de tito Bernie el 20-21 de Septiembre.

Este último punto es importante porque veremos una reacción fuerte de los mercados en esa fecha (lo más probable es al alza pero no es seguro).

Por último y respecto al suelo, el que se pueda permitir tener una posición unos cuantos años, los niveles que ya se están viendo son muy atractivos y cada vez con menor riesgo. Es obvio que es mejor pillar SAN a 3 que a 4, pero el que lo pille a cuatro tienes muchas probabilidades, por no decir casi todas, de que en los próximos años se pueda salir con una plusvalía del 50% como mínimo. Y mientras tanto a disfrutar el dividendo que sin ser una burrada estará por encima de la inflación.

Lo dicho, hasta el día 20 podemos ver caídas muy duras y luego una buena recuperación.

Tengan suerte.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2011)

bueno amigos , yo voy preparando las vacaciones , con la plusvis que aun me quedan 

esperare con tranquilidad la recuperacion del 61,8% de toda la caida , dentro de 2 o 3 meses pa endiñarle unos cortos  

lo del trading no es para mi , siempre termino confundido y estresado , por ultimo decir que tenemos el mejor indice para operar ya que da muchisimo juego , cuando tengamos reboton estare esperando la distribucion , tengo unas bajistas ya preparadas y para entonces ya tendre los fibos 8:


----------



## Abner (12 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Usted me entiende doctor Mulder
> 
> !!! que dura es la vida del pastor en solitario !!!
> 
> ...



:XX::XX: Le veo zuloeuforico 

Déle caña a los marditoh ejpeculadoreh inmobiliarioh..... oh wait 

Ya está llamando a pollastrín, ofrézcale un chuletón o argo payo, que parece que ante eso y el vino caro, reacciona y empieza a dar niveles para el gacelerío.


----------



## burbufilia (12 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que los rebotes sean de 200 puntos . Lo que quería decir es que si el rebote va a ser de 1000 puntos (o de un 10% como decía), a mi no me importa subirme una vez iniciado. Que no me importa subirme 200 o 300 puntos más arriba (o un 2 o 3% mas arriba) de cuando empezó el rebote, ya que prefiero antes ver hasta donde cae que meterme a largo sin haber visto antes el suelo.
> 
> Que antes de meterme en el ibex a 7650 prefiero ver si sigue hacia abajo. Si rebota ahora, pues te subes en 7900, y todavía pillarías el presumible rebote hasta los 8500. Si cae a 7200 y rebota, te subes en 7500, y ya la jugada te habría salido mejor que entrando ahora. Y si cae a 6700 y rebota y te subes a los 7000, ya ni te cuento si sería mejor jugada que entrar ahora.
> 
> Claro que los rebotones serán de 1000 puntos o más (previsiblemente).Pero eso no lo va a subir en 5 minutos. Hay tiempo para subirse el carro (si no te despistas, claro).




Pero estabas hablando de operar a largo plazo. Si vas a corto plazo, es mejor hacer eso que comentas. Pero si quieres hacer eso e ir a largo plazo, necesitas perderte un porcentaje muy importante de subidas desde máximos, cuando normalmente son las subidas más rápidas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

Pollastrin cuando vuelva se encontrara su dax hecho unos zorros, su niña se volvera loca, la ultima vez que jugo estaba en los seismiles y ahora en los 4miles. 

En ig markets estan en 7592 malo malo, quiero decir, barato barato.


----------



## pollastre (12 Sep 2011)

20 días sin operar...

He vuelto. 
Y estoy hambriento...

bwuhuhuHUHUHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!

Sr. MuertoViviente, se lo ruego, no se retire justo ahora que vuelvo yo. El mercado necesita de su candid... Esteeee... De su liquidez profesional :baba:

Caballeros, nos vemos mañana a las 8 : 00 en la cúpula del trueno... Ya saben... "dos gacelas entran... Solo un Leoncio sale" xDDD

Es bueno volver a casa.
Buenas noches y buena suerte.


----------



## The Replicant (12 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Guanos dias amigos , e estado concentrado pa conseguir salir con las minimas perdidas , al final palmo 160 puntitos :ouch:
> 
> no me lo esperaba la verdad , se suponia que tendriamos peponismo por la no quiebra de grecia , pero el mercado ya lo a sentenciado , felicidades a los que mantuvieron cortos



ni que lo diga amigo pollastre,

yo voy a perder mi guia espiritual de este foro ::


----------



## Nico (12 Sep 2011)

*Pero QUE ES ESTO ???....... QUE ES ESTO !!!!* ::::

Esto es el colmo del hijoputismo !! 


Con las nuevas y mejoradas habilidades "claquisticas" que he desarrollado, ahora meto unos fibos acojonantes y "leo" el mercado con la gracia de una... gacela ?  pero lo cierto es que voy bien con el "timing".

No puedo permanecer durante toda la sesión activo (tengo que escoger las dos horas de apertura o las dos de cierre) así que tengo que moverme con cuidado con los SL y SP.

Mi SL fue cuidadosamente colocado en SAN a 5,17 para evitar eventuales "barridas" hacia abajo -y pude haberlo colocado a 5,21 incluso pero opté por tener un margen un poco mayor para evitar sorpresas y, al irme, coloco que SP "ventajero" a 5,44 para rapiñarme los dineros de una eventual subida a uno de los niveles fibo relevantes.

Hete aquí que llegó ahora, veo la cotización, para mi maravillosa sorpresa SAN ha estado *por ARRIBA de los 5,44 durante bastante tiempo* y ha cerrado a *5,26*.

Varios cientos de eurapios a la bolsa y, otra entrada "al jugo" en caso que quisiera hacerla mañana... CLACA RULES !!

Pero, al llegar a mi cuenta veo que la orden figura como "activada" pero NO LA EJECUTARON !! :8::8:

Acabo de hacer el reclamo al broker de Bankinter pero, algo me dice que he sido violado por el negro de Zuloman y seis de sus primos mejor dotados por estos jueputas.

Y conste que no se trata de que el valor "tocó" los 5,44 y bajó raudo... estuvo TRES MINUTOS por arriba de esa cota y se transaron MILES de acciones durante ese plazo. Mi orden tampoco era de "segundos antes" sino de la hora en que me fui... tengo la más absoluta certeza de que no debía haber muchos locos metiendo SP a 5,44 a esa hora (Gracias Clacla).

Veremos qué me contesta el Broker aunque, ya sabrán que tienen todo tipo de "justificaciones" que, salvo que iniciara un reclamo por ante la mismísima Comisión Nacional de Valores jamás podré verificar desde mi ordenador (que estaba a la cola, que no entró, que mire el contrato, que bli, que bla).

Tristemente violado por no poder estar frente a la pantalla en esos momentos :S:S

Me queda la alegría de que ahora, tengo un "ajuste fino" con los gráficos que antes no tenía -obviamente el curso me ha costado unos cuantos miles de euros, muchas horas de sueño (por la diferencia horaria) pero, a cambio, me he reido como un orate en el foro durante estos días-.

Supongo que, recuperaré en el futuro lo perdido hoy gracias a estas habilidades mejoradas pero, este "chiste" -de mi Broker Bankinter o del mercado- me ha sacado del bolsillo unos 1500 euritos entre lo dejado de percibir y la ganancia potencial de la reentrada en mejor posición.

Malditos roedoreh !

Ya veremos qué me responden a mi reclamo.


----------



## Seren (12 Sep 2011)

Tan posible es bajar de los 7200 como que el rebote se de antes de esta cifra, dejando a muchos tirados en un hipotético suelo que nunca llegó. Depende de cuanto más se pueda exprimir el asunto griego.


----------



## tonuel (12 Sep 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Tan posible es bajar de los 7200 como que el rebote se de antes de esta cifra, dejando a muchos tirados en un hipotético suelo que nunca llegó. Depende de cuanto más se pueda exprimir el asunto griego.




Después del griego vendrá otro... puede estar seguro...


----------



## The Hellion (12 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Después del griego vendrá otro... puede estar seguro...



¿Otro? Es usted un optimista. Al paso que vamos vendrá una tribu...


----------



## Nico (12 Sep 2011)

Y, tengo un comentario para esto:



AssGaper dijo:


> El por que de que *a raiz de la caida del muro y del comunismo, los currelas han ido a peor*, es por la básica razón de que la única ideologia imperante ahora es el capitalismo y para evitar que la sociedad en masa se fuera al comunismo, habia que imponer medidas mejores y más favorables y a punta de caramelo que las condiciones infrahumanas de los comunistas,para satisfacer al obrero occidental.
> 
> *Una vez eliminados los comunistas, todo eso se quita y a explotarnos*. Por eso es necesario la competencia ideologica entre naciones: fascismo, comunismo, capitalismo.




Creo AssGaper -y sin ánimo de iniciar un off topic con esto- que en realidad vemos sólo *las CONSECUENCIAS de una CAUSA más profunda.*

La fase de expansión industrial de la "post-guerra" se hizo sobre la base de RECURSOS BARATOS que permitían *dejar una buena plusvalía en manos de los trabajadores*.

Al mismo tiempo, fueron los RECURSOS BARATOS los que destrozaron a Rusia ya que, una parte importante de sus ingresos (externos) dependían del petróleo y el oro.

Si el comunismo hubiera conseguido durar apenas un poco más, quizás hubiera sobrevivido y HOY hasta serían los "prósperos".

Pero, en la medida en que el PETROLEO sube y, por empatía o costos lo hace el resto de los insumos, lo que antes era "plusvalía" para los trabajadores, ahora es COSTOS E INSUMOS.

Una cosa era la industria funcionando con el petróleo a *U$S 28* (unos *U$S 50-60* si actualizamos el valor del dólar a hoy) y otra muy diferente es mantener todo funcionando con el petróleo a *U$S 110-120* como actualmente lo tenemos.

TODO refleja esa situación y donde antes fabricabas acero, alumino, trigo o electricidad a U$S 50-60, hoy tienes que hacerlo a U$S 110-120.

Donde a precios similares a los de hoy *quedaba un bonito margen para que los trabajadores se llevaran su tajada*, hoy, para mantener esos MISMOS PRECIOS hay que "cortar" por todos lados *y los ingresos de los asalariados no escapan a ello*.

Durante algún tiempo fue posible mantener elevados ingresos y sólidas prestaciones sociales haciendo los recortes por el lado de mayores "eficiencias" en producción y logística.

Agotadas las posibilidades de seguir optimizando mucho más por ese lado (recuerda que hoy trabajamos JIT -just in time- en casi todos los stocks), lo que sigue es quitar poder de compra a los salarios y reducir prestaciones.

Dicho de otro modo... si durante años tuvimos un bonito negocio en un local céntrico con el alquiler "congelado" a un precio ridículo y que nos permitía *llevarnos todas las utilidades a la saca*, hoy, que nos han cambiado el contrato y *duplicado o triplicado el alquiler *el MISMO NEGOCIO no deja lo mismo que ayer.

Esto es lo que estamos viviendo aunque lo tratemos de explicar por sus CONSECUENCIAS (que el comunismo, que esto o que aquello otro).


----------



## Janus (12 Sep 2011)

Como está el patio. Me voy dos horas a una reunión y esto tan cambiado!!!!
Plata: Tenía una directriz bastante fiable y se la ha pulido como si no existiera. Ahora está complejo saber que coño va a hacer ... se nota en la minerias americanas, todas bajando a pesar de que varias habían marcado alguna pauta de fuga falsa la semana pasada.
SP: Viaje de ida y vuelta. Clave que va a ha hacer de aquí al cierre (en especial desde las 21:40 en adelante).
Ibex: Jodido, aun con la info de Mulder respecto que algún leoncia está tomando posiciones largas (podría ser alguna cobertura inversa). Muy sintomático que se ha descorrelecionado bastante en las últimas horas respecto al DAX. Y muy sintomático que los bancos, han cerrado cerca del mínimo. Viaje de ida y vuelta. Hacia bastante que los gemelos se separaban como están ahora, si bien la diferencia está en la velocidad de la caida y no en la dirección del movimiento.
DAX: Reventado, le han dado un tutis de cojones en las últimas semanas y sigue pegadito a los mínimos. Bancos y aseguradoras del pais están vendiendo a tope los valores de bolsa para tener liquidez. No miran valor, solo captar liquidez para provisionar el valor de los bonos griegos e inversiones en entidades financieras. Que sigan así, que van a dejar magníficas oportunidades de inversión (dentro y fuerta de España).
Eurodolar: Está supervendido y en algún momento va a pegar un buen rebote .... pero en 20 años en esto, puedo decir que es superjodido pillarlo en la vuelta al menos que se vaya con un stop muy grande que te obliga a tener una posición pequeña .... y en este caso al ser un rebote, le resta atractivo. Cuidado en divisas, porque una equivocación sale muy cara porque hay muchos pipos dentro de un 1%.



P.D: Lo siento por los hamijos del foro metidos en TR. Les están poniendo el bull .... al menos colorado. Ya dijimos que era bajista y que subir todos los días un 4% no cambiaba esa situación.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Sep 2011)

Uy, uy

Hay algo de movimiento en las tranquilas aguas...


----------



## debianita (12 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *Pero QUE ES ESTO ???....... QUE ES ESTO !!!!* ::::
> 
> Esto es el colmo del hijoputismo !!
> 
> ...




Vaya putada :: Si no recuerdo mal, con el prt que ofrece bankinter, te puedes descargar todas las ordenes ejecutadas en la sesión. Asi que si ves alguna ejecutada con precio superior al tuyo ... les metes una querella criminal 

Aprovecho e HIMOKO al forero Claca para que me tire las cartas (las Matildes). No estoy dentro :no: pero es que a estos precios ... dan ganas de meterse


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

Recuerden antes de meterse largo vean esta imagen:








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tonuel (12 Sep 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Aprovecho e HIMVOKO al forero Claca para que me tire las cartas (las Matildes). No estoy dentro :no: pero es que a estos precios ... dan ganas de meterse




se lo diré clarito...


mejor meterse en una hipoteca... 8:


----------



## Manu_alcala (12 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno amigos , yo voy preparando las vacaciones , con la plusvis que aun me quedan
> 
> esperare con tranquilidad la recuperacion del 61,8% de toda la caida , dentro de 2 o 3 meses pa endiñarle unos cortos
> 
> lo del trading no es para mi , siempre termino confundido y estresado , por ultimo decir que tenemos el mejor indice para operar ya que da muchisimo juego , cuando tengamos reboton estare esperando la distribucion , tengo unas bajistas ya preparadas y para entonces ya tendre los fibos 8:



En mi operativa suelo ser casi siempre alcista, pero teniendo en cuenta sus recientes éxitos, probablemente le acompañe en ese viaje. Disfrute de sus vacaciones.


----------



## Manu_alcala (12 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> Parece que entramos en semana de vencimiento y aparecen novedades interesantes, hoy se ha machacado al mercado de forma gacelera, como viene siendo costumbre últimamente, pero mientras hacían eso algunos leoncios grandes se han puesto a comprar y además con ganas.
> 
> ...



Me quedé largo en Iberdrola a 4,42. He visto un subaston donde se han negociado 15 millones de acciones, cuando en el resto de la sesión apenas se superó los 40 millones de títulos. ¿Puede saber si algún leoncio ha participado directamente en la subasta de IBE?. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## locoAC (12 Sep 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Aprovecho e HIMOKO al forero Claca para que me tire las cartas (las Matildes). No estoy dentro :no: pero es que a estos precios ... dan ganas de meterse



No soy Claca, pero la semana pasada creo recordar que situó el precio objetivo de TEF en 11,xx o incluso 10,xx. Es un valor que estoy siguiendo mucho últimamente, y si el IBEX se va por debajo de 7000, las matildes rozarán los 10,xx.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Sep 2011)

Ahhhh... cuantas perras gordas he dejado de regalar a los leoncios.
Este foro debería ser de obligada lectura para aquel que quiera meterse en el _casino _este. 
Secuencia de mi experiencia/evolución como himverzó/ejpeculadó para las gacelas recién llegadas


----------



## Janus (12 Sep 2011)

VAMOS A MOJARNOS!!!!
Lo peor que puede pasar es que quede como el culo pero así nos echamos unas risas y podréis decir "a dónde va el adivino éste".

Apuesto a que seguirá el dolor unos días más (hasta el 21 /22). Ahí el Ibex puede estar en 7000-72X0 que coincide (y esto es lo importante) con la línea de soporte de un canal bajista vigente desde finales de 2009 (ahí es nada). Después puede tener un rebotón de más de 1500 puntos ... vamos que de las típicas jugada de los leones y las dejadas de cara de gilipollas que nos quedamos como gacelas.

Qué es lo que hay que hacer?
corto en acciones IBEX para simular el índice y posterior largo cuando llegue a los niveles marcados .... NI DE COÑA. Vamos a ir día a día sin perder la idea base del planteamiento .... y tomamos decisiones por el camino ... pero conscientes de que unos días más de bajada (si es rápida mejor porque generará aún más sobreventa) y se puede abrir una oportunidad con stop loss .... y si realmente rebota, amén de tener un nuevo stop, a dejar correr las ganancias que lo mismo se producen porque en Europa van a hacer no se qué con la gobernanza y la FED va a meter no se cuántos trillones. 

Alea jacta est!!!!. Si no funciona, al menos el capital preservado con los stop losses y a cambiar de opinión.


----------



## Janus (12 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> No soy Claca, pero la semana pasada creo recordar que situó el precio objetivo de TEF en 11,xx o incluso 10,xx. Es un valor que estoy siguiendo mucho últimamente, y si el IBEX se va por debajo de 7000, las matildes rozarán los 10,xx.





.... y que coincide con el objetivo de bajada tras la ruptura del último rectángulo (tocho, por cierto). Buena vista, hamijo.:rolleye:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2011)

Visitando bulle immobilière he visto un post igual que este llamado ont vu le CAC 40.

Y una imagen que a alguno le hara pensar, sobre las similiutes entre SG y SAN.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tonuel (12 Sep 2011)

puffff... menuda toña... ::




Saludos


----------



## debianita (12 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Visitando bulle immobilière he visto un post igual que este llamado ont vu le CAC 40.
> 
> Y una imagen que a alguno le hara pensar, sobre las similiutes entre SG y SAN.
> 
> ...



:XX: que cabrón!

Hoyga! que sé lo que es un stop  

Además, bancos ni con un palo, solo para cortos (si nuestro libre mercado los permite)


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> No soy Claca, pero la semana pasada creo recordar que situó el precio objetivo de TEF en 11,xx o incluso 10,xx. Es un valor que estoy siguiendo mucho últimamente, y si el IBEX se va por debajo de 7000, las matildes rozarán los 10,xx.



En los próximos 14 meses dará 2,5€ de dividendo bruto. A partir de ahí, lo normal es que bajen el dividendo a entornos de 1,2 - 1 euro.

Coincido en que está interesante. Yo espero un poco más. ::


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> VAMOS A MOJARNOS!!!!
> Lo peor que puede pasar es que quede como el culo pero así nos echamos unas risas y podréis decir "a dónde va el adivino éste".
> 
> Apuesto a que seguirá el dolor unos días más (hasta el 21 /22). Ahí el Ibex puede estar en 7000-72X0 que coincide (y esto es lo importante) con la línea de soporte de un canal bajista vigente desde finales de 2009 (ahí es nada). Después puede tener un rebotón de más de 1500 puntos ... vamos que de las típicas jugada de los leones y las dejadas de cara de gilipollas que nos quedamos como gacelas.
> ...



¿cómo ves la descorrelación del SP y Europa?.

El chulibex se puede poner en 7200 sin que el SP pierda los 1080 (es decir que no ha pasado nada).

Como siempre, SP manda y en este caso Bernie tiene la última palabra.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Mr.Bright.... era usted el que dudaba de entrar contologordo en Sacyr en 4,5?
> 
> No se que dudas podia haber.



Pues si, debería haber entrado. Me reservo para otro día, que no creo que sea el último que Sacyr guanee a su manera.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (12 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno amigos , yo voy preparando las vacaciones , con la plusvis que aun me quedan
> 
> esperare con tranquilidad la recuperacion del 61,8% de toda la caida , dentro de 2 o 3 meses pa endiñarle unos cortos
> 
> lo del trading no es para mi , siempre termino confundido y estresado , por ultimo decir que tenemos el mejor indice para operar ya que da muchisimo juego , cuando tengamos reboton estare esperando la distribucion , tengo unas bajistas ya preparadas y para entonces ya tendre los fibos 8:



Se te ha echado en falta en esta jornada historica que hemos vivido.

Estamos en minimos de dos años.

O de 28 meses


Dejate ver un poco mas, cuando puedas.


----------



## rafaxl (12 Sep 2011)

Los yankis a su pedo bajando un 0.5%. Ole sus huevos, y europa bajando de 3 en 3.

Apuesto a cierre casi verde o verde en usa.


----------



## dj-mesa (12 Sep 2011)

Mañana pinta verde (DAX)


----------



## kemao2 (12 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> En los próximos 14 meses dará 2,5€ de dividendo bruto. A partir de ahí, lo normal es que bajen el dividendo a entornos de 1,2 - 1 euro.
> 
> Coincido en que está interesante. Yo espero un poco más. ::



¿por que van a bajar el dinero antes beneficios mas o menos constantes?, 
A estos precios interesa amortizar capital comprando acciones propias para amortizar o para autocartera. Con los beneficios que tienen no es justificable la bajada del dividendo, y en cambio si eliminar acciones en circulación para ahorrarse dividendos futuros y subir algo el precio de cotización. Igual en muchas corporaciones se ha producido una enorme burbuja de papel emitido que hay ahora que reducir vía recompras de acciones. 

Las empresas cotizadas podían poner de su parte también recomprando sus propias acciones en vez de esperar la ayuda del BCE o la FED y sus continuas intervenciones en los mercados ante estos crash. Es hora de sacar el dinero ganado al parquet por parte de las propias empresas y retirar papel, que ya no estamos en la expansión de los 90, y así dar valor al accionista al eliminar acciones en circulación que cotizan a muy bajo precio. 


Igual no solo hay que desapalancarse sino también es hora de desempapelar la bolsa después del exceso de tantos años de emisión indiscriminada de papel


----------



## Janus (12 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿cómo ves la descorrelación del SP y Europa?.
> 
> El chulibex se puede poner en 7200 sin que el SP pierda los 1080 (es decir que no ha pasado nada).
> 
> Como siempre, SP manda y en este caso Bernie tiene la última palabra.



Veo que la descorrelación no es tanta. Todo está sufriendo pero la diferencia está en la profundidad de ese sufrimiento.
Creo que USA va a su aire en la confianza de que la FED les ayude. Siempre estarán ahí para ayudar al índice, sobre todo sabiendo que el consumo depende de los ingresos de la gente ... y ésta está metida en bolsa.
En Europa, aún con el mismo sesgo ... está mucho más pesimista por la incertidumbre de la banca, Grecia etc... En ello están los índices francés y alemán. El IBEX, como siempre .... sin personalidad. Tiene siempre en quién fijarse y cuando no es Alemania, será USA. Es decir, tiene muchos boletos para estar siempre negativo. Bien es cierto, que la banca española está sufriendo bastante menos que la alemana y la francesa (tiene huevos decir esto cuando a los gemelos les están dando hasta en el carnet de identidad ... pero no hay que hacer más que compararlo con Barclays, BNP, Societe, RBS, Lloyds, Unicredit, Intesa, ...).

Como bien dices, al SP le pueden dar más dolor ... que Europa lo doblará ... de forma que si en algún momento tirán hacia arriba en USA, el recorridos desde Europa será considerable (siempre y cuando el rebote dure un tiempo). Yo veo que los americanos pueden chutar hacia arriba su índice cuando deseen ... sin fijarse en lo que sucede en Europa. Al revés, no lo veo por lo que concluyo como hace usted, "in FED we trust".

Como nos podemos equivocar, ya sabe usted, seguir la tendencia y con stop loss pegado al culo.:vomito:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Sep 2011)

El clásico parte-ojetes del sp


----------



## dj-mesa (12 Sep 2011)

Pedazo subidon estan pegando, el oro esta bajando, el petroleo subiendo....mañana pinta verde


----------



## Nico (12 Sep 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Vaya putada :: Si no recuerdo mal, con el prt que ofrece bankinter, te puedes descargar todas las ordenes ejecutadas en la sesión. Asi que si ves alguna ejecutada con precio superior al tuyo ... les metes una querella criminal



Debianita. En eso baso mi reclamo. Durante TRES LARGOS MINUTOS se transó SAN a más de 5,44 y, durante esos tres minutos hubo CIENTOS de transacciones.

Veremos qué me contestan aunque, supongo que me saldrán con aquello de: _"No todas las órdenes pueden entrar y la suya no era a "precio de mercado" sino con tope mínimo en 5,44"_

De todos modos, no es que hubo UNA transacción de 10 acciones en ese precio. El precio fue ese o MAYOR durante tres largos minutos -con decena de miles de acciones transadas-.

Me la han jugado... ::

Ya veremos.


----------



## rafaxl (12 Sep 2011)

Vaya, menudos hijos de puta los americanos. Cerdos y rastreros como siempre y cierran subiendo. SP por encima de 1160.

Esto no tiene nombre. ¿Se puede saber a que cojones a venido esta subida de 120 puntos en cuatro de hora?


----------



## rafaxl (12 Sep 2011)

Joder el ibex esta en 7770 :: 130 puntos por encima del cierre pero que coño pasa?


----------



## Mulder (12 Sep 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Me quedé largo en Iberdrola a 4,42. He visto un subaston donde se han negociado 15 millones de acciones, cuando en el resto de la sesión apenas se superó los 40 millones de títulos. ¿Puede saber si algún leoncio ha participado directamente en la subasta de IBE?. Gracias de antemano.



No, lo siento pero ahora mismo no tengo datos a tiempo real de IBE, hace tiempo que dejé de bajarlos. De todas formas hacer el análisis que hago en el Ibex es bastante más difícil con acciones, las diferencias de liquidez son bestiales.


----------



## Janus (12 Sep 2011)

Buen cierre del SP que ha tirado hacia arriba con fuerza al IBEX, lo que ha permitido recoger 60 pipos. No obstante, lo he cerrado porque no me fío aún de las altas posibilidades de que mañana siga hacia arriba ... pero es que quedarse abierto por la noche, te vuelan los stops y es un dinerillo.

Mañana es un día importante en la visión completa. A ver cómo abre y sobre todo a ver cómo cierra y si mantiene fuerza intrínseca (cuando quieren subir, se les ve a distancia porque hasta los recortes intradía siempre están por encima del punto de entrada ideal).

Suerte, ejpeculadores sin corazón.


----------



## Yo2k1 (12 Sep 2011)

Entonces ya no vemos esos 7200? Ahora ya nos vamos directamente a los 11.000?
Perdon por la ironia, buena noche, y buena apertura mañana, que mañana si apuesto por el verde


----------



## Janus (12 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vaya, menudos hijos de puta los americanos. Cerdos y rastreros como siempre y cierran subiendo. SP por encima de 1160.
> 
> Esto no tiene nombre. ¿Se puede saber a que cojones a venido esta subida de 120 puntos en cuatro de hora?



Hamijo, podríamos decir que a la sobreventa, que a que las valoraciones eran baratas etc... La realidad es que lo han querido subir intencionadamente (de ahí que haya sido al final y con pendiente acelerada). Mañana y pasado sabremos why.

Recuerde (aunque no quiere decir que ahora vaya a ser igual) que hace poco estuvo sobre 1210-1230 y en los cierres le metían subidón (recuerdo el post de Hats off! de Pollastre). Es caso es que lo estrellaron en 1230, al día siguiente con la publicación de un dato lo volvieron a estrellar ahí y desde entonces ... la película la conocemos. Puede ser que quieran que se sumen gacelas a comprar al ritmo de "ahora es la mía, con todo lo que hemos estado sufriendo". Es caso, es que no hay mucho volumen que digamos en el mercado. Puede ser rebote del gato muerto, o no. Los días lo dirán y el stop loss es nuestro billete para intentar participar en el viaje. Como siempre, veremos un atasco ... preferiremos ir andando y el bus terminará yendo por el carril bus con toda la vía libre. Es el destino del gacelerío.:cook:


----------



## dj-mesa (12 Sep 2011)

EL DOW PASA DE CAER UN 1% A SUBIR UN 0,6% EN LA ÚLTIMA HORA
Wall Street cierra al alza con los *rumores de compra de deuda italiana por China*

Wall Street cierra al alza animada por los rumores de compra de deuda italia por China,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com

Los rumores me empiezan a cansar, pero me hacen ganar


----------



## rafaxl (12 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> EL DOW PASA DE CAER UN 1% A SUBIR UN 0,6% EN LA ÚLTIMA HORA
> Wall Street cierra al alza con los *rumores de compra de deuda italiana por China*
> 
> Wall Street cierra al alza animada por los rumores de compra de deuda italia por China,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com
> ...



Pues los bonos perifericos no han hecho mas que subir, aqui se inventan cualquier cosa como excusa para justificar el movimiento.


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2011)

Lo del SP es un puto cachondeo.

Todo dios hablando de que Europa se rompe y su puta madre, pero nadie dice nada del piñazo en el que se está metiendo la economía usana.

Al final lo de siempre, europa rompiendo figuras de forma clara y los usanos aguantando.

Pero que nadie se confunda, el crack (porque es un crack), comenzó en agosto porque el SP rompió a la baja un HCH enorme de 7 meses ...

De momento, las figuras en el Chulibex están claras y meridianas y *son las que mandan* (aunque mañana pueda haber rebotón). Las ventas han sido muy agresivas.

Paciencia, joder que queremos que lo baje todo en vertical en un par de sesiones (yo el primero).


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Pues los bonos perifericos no han hecho mas que subir, aqui se inventan cualquier cosa como excusa para justificar el movimiento.



Amigo, están muertos y lo saben .... ::


----------



## Janus (12 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Entonces ya no vemos esos 7200? Ahora ya nos vamos directamente a los 11.000?
> Perdon por la ironia, buena noche, y buena apertura mañana, que mañana si apuesto por el verde



Veo normal que haya rebote, no todos los días puede bajar el 3%. Coincide también que el DAX ha rebotado aprox. en la Neck Line de la HCH que formó en la figura de vuelta de 2009. Hay que ver qué hace en los 5400-5500 si llegara el caso de que sube hasta ahí.

El Ibex tiene un primer reto en los mínimos anteriores 7850 aprox. si bien hará lo que hagan el resto de índices. En 8300 tiene resistencia fuerte. En cualquier caso, y en mi humilde opinión, esto es bajista salvo que los charts y volúmenes de negocio nos cambien de tercio. Voy a decir una perogrullada pero es así. "es bajista hasta que pase a lateral/alcista".
Hay tanta volatilidad ahora que los stop tienen que tener distancia. Vamos que para hombres, valientes o locos.:8: Eso sí, un par de posiciones en el lado correcto y se hace el sueldo de dos meses.:XX:


----------



## Janus (12 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Lo del SP es un puto cachondeo.
> 
> Todo dios hablando de que Europa se rompe y su puta madre, pero nadie dice nada del piñazo en el que se está metiendo la economía usana.
> 
> ...



Cuidado que la Neck Line del SP está aún 100 puntos arriba. Vamos que puede ser una ruina estar corto en este momento pensando en que la NL protege.

Yo veo más importante en el corto, los 1200 que son el máximo anterior. Espero que no llegue hasta ahí ... porque no le van a quedar días a mi escenario (que le metan mucho dolor para forzar a Ben). Otro escenario podría ser que Ben no meta mucha gasolina porque los índices están rebotando ... y el mercado le pague con un desplome de aúpa. :abajo:


----------



## Janus (12 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno amigos , yo voy preparando las vacaciones , con la plusvis que aun me quedan
> 
> esperare con tranquilidad la recuperacion del 61,8% de toda la caida , dentro de 2 o 3 meses pa endiñarle unos cortos
> 
> lo del trading no es para mi , siempre termino confundido y estresado , por ultimo decir que tenemos el mejor indice para operar ya que da muchisimo juego , cuando tengamos reboton estare esperando la distribucion , tengo unas bajistas ya preparadas y para entonces ya tendre los fibos 8:




Qué pena!!!, no?.

Usted ha defendido a capa y espada que a medio era guano total y por los últimos post parece que se está perdiendo parte de la fiesta. Ojalá no siga cayendo y usted se lo pierda. La perseverancia que ha tenido en su opinión ha sido digna de valorar. Si se lo pierde ahora (que está por ver si baja), le van a dar en este ilustre foro, la gacela de MV (intransferible).8:

Que tenga usted unas estupendas y merecidas vacaciones, pero vuelva que le vamos a echar de menos.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2011)

Poniéndonos apocalípticos y peliculeros, ¿qué pasaría con tus acciones en neomarcos o dólares en caso de salida el euro y corralito? ¿Te aplicarían una megatasa de retorno al hacer la venta? ¿Te prohibirían que el depósito y custodia te lo llevaras a un broket internacional?

Me cuesta creer que dos días antes del corralito puedas comprar 2 millones de euros vía adquisición de acciones extranjeras y te permitan recuperarlo así como así, respetando además la no doble imposición.


----------



## 2plx2 (12 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> EL DOW PASA DE CAER UN 1% A SUBIR UN 0,6% EN LA ÚLTIMA HORA
> Wall Street cierra al alza con los *rumores de compra de deuda italiana por China*



Es ridículo, hasta el de zerohedge anda cabreado con el tema (será porque no ha difundido él el rumor).


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Sep 2011)

Mañana le devuelven con una bajada, descuide

Los leoncios son como los padres; en cualquier momento le quitan la gameboy a las gacelas (aún con la sonrisa en la cara) y las mandan para el cuarto castigadas con un sólo gesto.


----------



## faraico (13 Sep 2011)

Ibex en 7800 según igmarkets

esto es un cachondeo


----------



## The Hellion (13 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Poniéndonos apocalípticos y peliculeros, ¿qué pasaría con tus acciones en neomarcos o dólares en caso de salida el euro y corralito? ¿Te aplicarían una megatasa de retorno al hacer la venta? ¿Te prohibirían que el depósito y custodia te lo llevaras a un broket internacional?
> 
> Me cuesta creer que dos días antes del corralito puedas comprar 2 millones de euros vía adquisición de acciones extranjeras y te permitan recuperarlo así como así, respetando además la no doble imposición.



Pues mire, cada vez que alguien abre un hilo al respecto, se plantea la posibilidad de que el gobierno correspondiente tome tantas medidas que estoy empezando a barajar la posibilidad de girar mis ahorros al BdE y dejar que hagan con ellos lo que les dé la gana. Por lo menos dejaré de preocuparme.

Lo del corralito v.3 es como los zombies: en las películas de George Romero eran torpones y lentos, hasta el punto de que era hasta aburrido matarlos (casi como ganar dinero metiéndole cortos a TRE, si me permite la maldad), pero en Soy Leyenda los hijoputas corrían como Usain Bolt y saltaban como panteras. 

Con el corralito, si llega, pasará lo mismo; estos cabrones han aprendido, así que olvídese de que solo bloqueen el dinero de las cuentas bancarias y nos dejen hacer lo que queramos con lo que esté fuera: desmonetizarán las grandes denominaciones, nos obligarán a cambiar nuestros euros por hispauros, serán capaces de prohibir la tenencia, o el tráfico, de metales preciosos y probablemente impondrán una tasa a la enajenación de acciones que nos dejará temblando. 

Lo dicho, si llega, será como intentar negociar con el amigo moreno de Zulomán. 

Aunque yo, por mi parte, empiezo a comprar acciones alemanas, por si acaso...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2011)

Buenos dias,

en un ataque Mulderiano diria aquello de ya lo dije y tal, si recuerdan que ayer escribi que los minimos de la semana se habian visto ya. Pues hoy rectifico y para viernes, al tratarse del viernes que se trata, podriamos ver movimientos bruscos, que se podrian anticipar el jueves.


----------



## Yo2k1 (13 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> en un ataque Mulderiano diria aquello de ya lo dije y tal, si recuerdan que ayer escribi que los minimos de la semana se habian visto ya. Pues hoy rectifico y para viernes, al tratarse del viernes que se trata, podriamos ver movimientos bruscos, que se podrian anticipar el jueves.



También tu, hijo mío?
Con lo que funciono el sentimiento contrario?
O sea ese 7300-7200 ya lo ves para jueves, viernes aunque hoy tengamos reboton?


----------



## tonuel (13 Sep 2011)

yo sólo veo subidas vertiginosas... :baba:







Saludos inocho:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2011)

Si creo que veremos esos niveles y muy probablemente niveles mas bajos, pero no esta semana. Ademas, mas sentimiento contrario que todos los telediarios hablando del apocalipsis no creo que haya. Ahora mismo yo estaria muy atento al dax, asi que es muy bueno que nuestro amigo el señor Pollastre haya vuelto de las vacaciones, y este dicharachero para decirnos algunos niveles del daxie.


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (13 Sep 2011)

Hoy yo también apuesto por subidas :fiufiu:


----------



## sirpask (13 Sep 2011)

Bueno que arranque la bolsa!!! para hoy subidas del 1% o 2% jaja. Pero a final de semana bajadas del 8% de nuevo.


----------



## aitor33 (13 Sep 2011)

Subidas mañaneras y por la tarde otra vez bajadas esa es mi apuesta


----------



## dj-mesa (13 Sep 2011)

Hoy cuando empiece la bolsa americana, en medio de subidas europeas, Moody´s rebajara la calificación de la banca francesa


----------



## DeCafeina (13 Sep 2011)

Menuda bajada en vertical hasta los 7700..


----------



## Yo2k1 (13 Sep 2011)

Bueno, pues esperaremos a recibir las ordenes de Zuloman, porque al final me animare e intentare comprar alguna vez. Y esperaremos esas SAN a 4 euros para comprar los 600.000 euros del impuesto de patrimonio de Rubalcaba. 
(modo irónico y cuento la lechera ON)
600.000 euros, comisión de unos 3.000, si SAN sube de 4 a 6, es un 40%, o sea 240.000 euros de ganancia. Tengo para un yate. 
Lastima no tener eso jeje
(Modo cuento la lechera OFF)


----------



## animatrix (13 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Hoy cuando empiece la bolsa americana, en medio de subidas europeas, Moody´s rebajara la calificación de la banca francesa



sabes algo , o solo es un pensamiento?


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pues mire, cada vez que alguien abre un hilo al respecto, se plantea la posibilidad de que el gobierno correspondiente tome tantas medidas que estoy empezando a barajar la posibilidad de girar mis ahorros al BdE y dejar que hagan con ellos lo que les dé la gana. Por lo menos dejaré de preocuparme.
> 
> Lo del corralito v.3 es como los zombies: en las películas de George Romero eran torpones y lentos, hasta el punto de que era hasta aburrido matarlos (casi como ganar dinero metiéndole cortos a TRE, si me permite la maldad), pero en Soy Leyenda los hijoputas corrían como Usain Bolt y saltaban como panteras.
> 
> ...




Eso lo tengo claro, pero.... si compro acciones de McDonalds, ¿no hay forma humana de decirles (a la compañía o al broker si es una empresa internacional) pasados 4 años "quiero que mis títulos estén depositados en Citibank, o el banco americano que sea?". No sé, hemos de elaborar un plan de contingencias.

De todas formas, tengo claro que la tasa que impongan a la enajenación de acciones será menos que la depreciación Neopeseta/Neomarco o $.


----------



## dj-mesa (13 Sep 2011)

animatrix dijo:


> sabes algo , o solo es un pensamiento?



Es un pensamiento, soy especulador, y estoy difundiendo el rumor :fiufiu:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Es un pensamiento, soy especulador, y estoy difundiendo el rumor :fiufiu:



Además, ya sabéis el dicho "Martes y trece, ni te cases ni te apalanques" :fiufiu:


----------



## Dula (13 Sep 2011)

Pues ya está en rojo.
Prima de riesgo: 364 pb

Internacional / ESTADOS UNIDOS
Obama: «España es el problema si los mercados presionan más» 

Obama: «España es el mayor problema si los mercados siguen presionando» - ABC.es


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (13 Sep 2011)

Sí, de momento bajaditas, me he tenido que comer un largo con algunas pérdidas


----------



## Yo2k1 (13 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Eso lo tengo claro, pero.... si compro acciones de McDonalds, ¿no hay forma humana de decirles (a la compañía o al broker si es una empresa internacional) pasados 4 años "quiero que mis títulos estén depositados en Citibank, o el banco americano que sea?". No sé, hemos de elaborar un plan de contingencias.
> 
> De todas formas, tengo claro que la tasa que impongan a la enajenación de acciones será menos que la depreciación Neopeseta/Neomarco o $.



Te noto en tus últimos mensajes en este y otros hilos, asustado de verdad. Creo que hablaste de que ibas a sacar todo etc, e intentar llevarlo a sitios mas seguros. 
Yo creo que no llegara la sangre al río. Tendremos eurobonos en breve, algún que otro susto, pero poco mas. No creo que nos encaminemos a un crack mundial, ni en la UE. 
Pero vamos, tampoco las tengo todas conmigo, eh?


----------



## dillei (13 Sep 2011)

A ver si aguantan esos 7600...


----------



## tonuel (13 Sep 2011)

bye bye... 7600... )


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Te noto en tus últimos mensajes en este y otros hilos, asustado de verdad. Creo que hablaste de que ibas a sacar todo etc, e intentar llevarlo a sitios mas seguros.
> Yo creo que no llegara la sangre al río. Tendremos eurobonos en breve, algún que otro susto, pero poco mas. No creo que nos encaminemos a un crack mundial, ni en la UE.
> Pero vamos, tampoco las tengo todas conmigo, eh?



No es que esté asustado de verdad, realmente no creo que haya más de un 15-20% de posibilidades de que llegue la sangre al río. Pero... ¿para qué jugársela? Si con USA no hay doble imposición, cotizan las acciones en dólares y evitamos el corralito (repito que sé que es muy, muy improbable)... ¿por qué no hacer una cartera de acciones usanas y verlas venir? Yo creo que con todo lo que queda por ver del euro, el $ es alcista respecto a éste. Y además tenemos nuestros ahorros a salvo de los políticos españoles/europeos. 

No sé, sólo le veo ventajas.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

Volví a dar en el clavo con con Bankinter como mejor el Ibex para ayer y hoy. Pero no lo puedo hacer todo solo...


----------



## Dula (13 Sep 2011)

Está subienddoooo como la espuma el rendimiento del bono español 5,41%

Prima de riesgo ya está en 368


----------



## Mr. Brightside (13 Sep 2011)

Muy buenos días, señores. Se nos vuelve a teñir de rojo el Ibex.


----------



## cipote (13 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> bye bye... 7600... )



maestro, vaya usted preparando cienes de certificados que van a hacer falta


----------



## rosonero (13 Sep 2011)

¡¡¡ CAMARERO !!!!

Otra de Guano 


Buenos días y tal.


----------



## sirpask (13 Sep 2011)

La siguiente lista reúne 105 nombres de tonos conocidos: (ELEGID EL VUESTRO!)

Anaranjado rojizo
Bermellón
Carmín Encarnado
Encarnado
Escarlata
Frambuesa
Fucsia
Granate
Magenta
Ocre rojo
Ocre tostado
Rosa
Púrpura
Rojo alheña
Rojo almagre
Rojo amapola
Rojo anaranjado
Rojo arenisca
Rojo atardecer
Rojo aurora
rene bengala
Rojo brasa
Rojo brillante
Rojo Bugatti
Rojo Burdeos
Rojo cadmio
Rojo cangrejo
Rojo caoba
Rojo cardenal
Rojo carmesí
Rojo cereza
Rojo chillón
Rojo ciclamino
Rojo cinabrio
Rojo claro
Rojo cobre
Rojo Congo
Rojo coral
Rojo cresta de gallo
Rojo de China
Rojo de Japón
Rojo de cochinilla
Rojo de cromo
Rojo de granza
Rojo de Parma
Rojo de uñas
Rojo diablo
Rojo Ferrari
Rojo flamenco
Rojo fresa
Rojo fuego
Rojo geranio
Rojo guinda
Rojo indio
Rojo inglés
Rojo jaspe
Rojo labio
Rojo lacre
Rojo ladrillo
Rojo langosta
Rojo lava
Rojo llama
Rojo luminoso
Rojo Marte
Rojo mate
Rojo melocotón
Rojo minio
Rojo neón
Rojo negro
Rojo original
Rojo orín
Rojo óxido
Rojo pálido
Rojo pardo
Rojo pastel
Rojo pavon
Rojo permanente
Rojo persa
Rojo pimienta
Rojo pimiento
Rojo Pompeya
Rojo prelado
Rojo primario
Rojo rosado
Rojo rubí
Rojo rubor
Rojo salmón
Rojo sangre
Rojo Saturno
Rojo semáforo
Rojo señal
Rojo subido
Rojo teja
Rojo Tiziano
Rojo tomate
Rojo tráfico
Rojo vamp
Rojo Venecia
Rojo viejo
Rojo vino
Rojo vivo
Rojo zanahoria
Rufo
*Sangre de buey* --> EL MIO.
Siena tostada
Terracota
Violeta rojizo


----------



## Mulder (13 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Muy buenos días, señores. Se nos vuelve a teñir de rojo el Ibex.



Esto no es rojo, es auténtico guano :


----------



## faraico (13 Sep 2011)

buenos dias, parece que ya va tomando esto color...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

:: ::

Me auto owneo


----------



## Mr. Brightside (13 Sep 2011)

Que tentación de entrar en corto en Sacyr con todo el equipo.


----------



## rosonero (13 Sep 2011)

¿ Veremos hoy los 4 en SAN? 


BBVA a punto de caramelo, 5,049


----------



## Topongo (13 Sep 2011)

Lo de mittal es la leche, siempre lo pongo (no lo tengo y tengo tentaciones para largo) 
pero a este paso va a ser la nueva gamesa...


----------



## tonuel (13 Sep 2011)

yo creo que se quieren apoyar en los 7400... inocho:


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

Me quedo con rojo saturno.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (13 Sep 2011)

Hace meses me prometí comprar TEF si llegaba a 12,50 pero ahora no hay cojones.


----------



## ser superior (13 Sep 2011)

soy el único que piensa que el discurso de Obama pone sobre aviso a inversores, de forma nada accidental, del riesgo que tienen España e Italia?

Guano days.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2011)

A este ritmo falta poco para que tengan ustedes las SAN a 4,xx y las TEF a 11,9x


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

Por cierto, señores y señoras... momento clave en el hilo del IBEX:

He vendido TRE, ITX y BKT.

La aventura ha finalizado con un balance escabroso, patético, lamentable... pero al final hay que dar el brazo a torcer y, sin duda, seguimos bajistas. Muy bajistas. Ya entraré más abajo. Y tengo una certeza: a TRE le voy a acabar ganando dinero, aunque tenga que entrar con 250.000 euros cuando valga 13.


----------



## faraico (13 Sep 2011)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Hace meses me prometí comprar TEF si llegaba a 12,50 pero ahora no hay cojones.



Como tú gran parte de mis conocidos aficionados a esto.

Hace 3 años..."si san llega a 4 compro, hipoteco la casaaaa"

Luego no compraron ni 1 acción. La compraron más tarde a 10.

Es lo que tiene, que tal como está ahora....parece que puede bajar mas y más y más...

Veremos si hay rebote o no en unos meses o definitivamente tenemos EL GUANO.


----------



## rosonero (13 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, señores y señoras... momento clave en el hilo del IBEX:
> 
> He vendido TRE, ITX y BKT.
> 
> La aventura ha finalizado con un balance escabroso, patético, lamentable... pero al final hay que dar el brazo a torcer y, sin duda, seguimos bajistas. Muy bajistas. Ya entraré más abajo. Y tengo una certeza: a TRE le voy a acabar ganando dinero, aunque tenga que entrar con 250.000 euros cuando valga 13.




Momento siempre doloroso, espero que puedas resarcirte.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, señores y señoras... momento clave en el hilo del IBEX:
> 
> He vendido TRE, ITX y BKT.
> 
> La aventura ha finalizado con un balance escabroso, patético, lamentable... pero al final hay que dar el brazo a torcer y, sin duda, seguimos bajistas. Muy bajistas. Ya entraré más abajo. Y tengo una certeza: a TRE le voy a acabar ganando dinero, aunque tenga que entrar con 250.000 euros cuando valga 13.



¿Ha vendido TRE? Pero ya soportaba grandes perdidas, ¿porque ha cambiado de opinion? Podia haber promediado.

Lo importante es que haya aprendido y la proxima seguro que le va mejor,


----------



## AssGaper (13 Sep 2011)

Señores, para los guaneros es auténticamente un dia para tocarse. ::


----------



## The Replicant (13 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Señores, para los guaneros es auténticamente un dia para tocarse. ::



y el sr. muertoviviente de vacaciones... :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Ha vendido TRE? Pero ya soportaba grandes perdidas, ¿porque ha cambiado de opinion? Podia haber promediado.
> 
> Lo importante es que haya aprendido y la proxima seguro que le va mejor,





Prefiero perder un 45% que un 70. Y para promediar, y en el mercado en el que estamos, prefiero entrar con los 25.000 que me quedaban en ella cuando esté a 16, y recuperar mi inversión cuando esté a 30, que promediar y ver como sigue bajando.


----------



## Dula (13 Sep 2011)

BNP se hunde otro 10%: "No podemos pedir dinero prestado en dólares"

BNP se hunde otro 10%: "No podemos pedir dinero prestado en dólares" - elEconomista.es


----------



## The Hellion (13 Sep 2011)

¿Cuánto puede faltar para que los directores de sucursal de Societe Generale hagan dación en pago y le den las llaves al primer cliente que entre? 

gensanta!


----------



## Yo2k1 (13 Sep 2011)

Nada, al final hoy cerramos en verde (Modo no tengo ni idea de nada ON)
Y sino ya vereis esta tarde, USA subiendo sin saber por que, el ibex subiendo tampoco sin saber muy bien por que, las terrazas llenas y la gente pensando, con Rajoy salimos de esta, aunque Obama diga que el problema es España.
Verde esperanza, y recogere mi owned, como es habitual


----------



## Janus (13 Sep 2011)

Está el mercado muy muy interesante. No es momento de apresurarse ni pensar que se puede perder ningún (tanto en el lado bajista como alcista). Los vaivenes son muy relevantes y por su magnitud no hay stop que los soporte (que se lo pregunten al DAX que ayer noche estaba como una moto y hoy se lo ha comido todo todito).

Es importante ver qué hace el DAX ante mínimos, de momento se ha parado en los mínimos de ayer.
Para los alcistas, decir que la plata ya no está cayendo con fuerza como ocurría ayer (día en el que estaba correlacionado con los índices en su caida hacia los abismos).

Los americanos no andan mal y no sería de extrañar que puedan subir hasta 1180, caso en el que se asegura un rebote de varios cientos de puntos en el DAX. Al lorete con los movimientos del SP .... que van a determinar el devenir de los movimientos en el corto plazo para los índices europeos.
La verdad es que un poco más de dolor y tácticas asusta-gacelas ... y estará todo en disposición de rebotar (todo reacciona en la medida del movimiento anterior).
Estén preparados, listos ..... y pacientes

Por cierto, el IBEX para sonrojarse ... y MV tirándose de los pelos :cook:


----------



## Mulder (13 Sep 2011)

Ya dije ayer que el mejor momento para entrar es cuando gire y giro significa un día positivo que pase en cierre el máximo de la vela anterior.

Luego podrá salir bien o mal pero está todo tan bajista que un solo día en positivo valdrá la pena entrar, claro que en estas situaciones puede ocurrir lo que pasó en mayo del año anterior, velón superpotente en un solo gap.

Tal vez volvamos a verlo.


----------



## faraico (13 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> y el sr. muertoviviente de vacaciones... :XX:



jajajajaa, me has hecho saltar una carcajada, que ******* jaja, manda webos...:XX:


----------



## faraico (13 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Prefiero perder un 45% que un 70. Y para promediar, y en el mercado en el que estamos, prefiero entrar con los 25.000 que me quedaban en ella cuando esté a 16, y recuperar mi inversión cuando esté a 30, que promediar y ver como sigue bajando.



Eso siempre y cuando puedas entrar a 16.

Si lo ves muy claro márcate unos cortos.

Mucha suerte en tu decisión.

Saludos


----------



## Disolucion (13 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> yo creo que se quieren apoyar en los 7400... inocho:



Por 7400 pasa un directriz de largo plazo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> y el sr. muertoviviente de vacaciones... :XX:



El sentimiento contrario de este muchacho es increible, me voy a poner un triangulo de avatar en su honor.


----------



## Mulder (13 Sep 2011)

No se preocupen, mañana China nos va a comprar deuda


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Eso siempre y cuando puedas entrar a 16.
> 
> Si lo ves muy claro márcate unos cortos.
> 
> ...




Gracias. No digo que pueda, igual se gira en 20, o en 22... es indiferente. Lo que quería es estar líquido cuando comenzasen las subidas. Y recorrido hay de sobra para que los que seguimos la bolsa casi diariamente cojamos un gran tramo.

Si el ojo que he tenido con BKT e ITX lo tuviera en los rebotes, recupero la inversión en 2 días.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Sep 2011)

largo en Urbas. ghkghk TR tiene 2 posibles contratos importantes..... pero está todo bajista


----------



## Mr. Brightside (13 Sep 2011)

Ánimo, señor Ghkghk.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> largo en Urbas. ghkghk TR tiene 2 posibles contratos importantes..... pero está todo bajista





Bueno, espero por mi salud mental que no se ratifiquen justo esta semana :no:


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Ánimo, señor Ghkghk.




¡Peor están los que compraron piso en el 2005-2010!


----------



## aitor33 (13 Sep 2011)

Vienen muy negativos los Futuros del Dow y del SP500, a ver si al final hoy vamos a ver el día de mayor guano sin esperarlo...ienso:ienso:


----------



## Pindik87 (13 Sep 2011)

Y ese peponismo? A que se debe?


----------



## sirpask (13 Sep 2011)

Cuidado al invertir en verde!!!!: 11:01Detenido un vecino de Lora del Río (Sevilla) que almacenaba 80 kilos de plantas de marihuana en su vivienda.

11:05 El riesgo país de Italia vuelve a superar los 400 puntos a pesar del BCE y de China

Wall Street
Ayer : 11.061,12 hoy: 10963.7


----------



## tonuel (13 Sep 2011)

yo creo que el rebote (para luego continuar cayendo... naturalmente) se tiene que dar en este nivel... 7400-7500...

Ahora bien... no apostaré por ello... 



Saludos


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (13 Sep 2011)

Pues señor Ghkghk, me desconcierta completamente.
El recorrido a la baja de TRE no digo que se haya completado, pero está en su tramo final y ha sido uno de los valores mas castigados que mejor pueden recuperar.
Hubiera tenido sentido vender con el ibex en 8500, pero a estas alturas sinceramente me sorprende su decision.
Antes del rebotón de los eurobonos el ibex puede caer pero muy poco mas, puede que hasta los 7000, y en cualquier caso TRE no se está comportando mal.
En cualquier caso suerte, se acerca el momento de entrar.


----------



## sirpask (13 Sep 2011)

Para comprar, mejor esperar

NO SOLO BAJA LA BOLSA:

El hielo del Ártico está en mínimos históricos y continúa bajando...... su extensión.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (13 Sep 2011)

Y hablando de entrar lo que parece seguro es que el Guano debe tener un final que está mas cerca que lejos. Aún llegando a los misticos 6700 debemos pensar que esa cifra está a la vuelta de la esquina.
Que valores veis buenos para apostar a largo una vez llegados a ese nivel?
GAS?
Abertis?
Amadeus?
TRE?
IBE?
Constructoras?

En qué cromos vais a invertir vuestros eurillos?

En mi caso y partiendo de la base de que TEF me da mas miedo que un gitano haciendo footing, veo que GAS cercano a 10 es un valor con recorrido,, TRE en los 22 o 23 me parece igual una buena inversión, y en lo demas tengo muchas dudas. Unas SAN a 4 pelao me parece que malo será que no suba, pero me gustaría leer vuesas opiniones y comentarios.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Sep 2011)

ayer al final conseguí salirme de ANTIGENICS desde hace tiempo. con la subida del dolar y que volví a comprar a 0.505, ayer salí con beneficio vendiendo a 0.57 (las tenia promediadas en 0.56)....

pero ahora creo que pueden seguir subiendo. Alguien las sigue?

creo que si bajan a .49 las vuelvo a pillar.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

Aviso a navegantes !!!!!! informe TT !!!!!

Este guano de hoy me parece sospechoso......no veo yo a SAN y BBVA apoyando bajadas..............ojo los cortos mientras los banquitos no se sumen con fuerza a las bajadas.

il capo parlo :no:


----------



## Urederra (13 Sep 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Y hablando de entrar lo que parece seguro es que el Guano debe tener un final que está mas cerca que lejos. Aún llegando a los misticos 6700 debemos pensar que esa cifra está a la vuelta de la esquina.
> Que valores veis buenos para apostar a largo una vez llegados a ese nivel?
> GAS?
> Abertis?
> ...



Me da a mi que somos unos cuantos los que estamos esperando con la caña para entrar a largo.

Estaría bien entre todos hacer una lista de valores apetecibles, un poco diversos, y que no sólo sean de la bolsa española.

Yo creo que estos días me voy a poner a estudiar valores...


----------



## casconet (13 Sep 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Antes del rebotón de los eurobonos el ibex puede caer pero muy poco mas, puede que hasta los 7000, y en cualquier caso TRE no se está comportando mal.
> En cualquier caso suerte, *se acerca el momento de entrar*.



Estoy de acuerto, tal como opiné en

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-el-ibex-35-3t-2011-a-107.html#post4771627

Creo que en los precios actuales o más bajos (entre 6.000 y 8.000 a grosso modo) entrar de manera escalonada en etf's o fondos referenciados al ibex35 es una buena opción. Esto no es para trading, es para tenerlo en cartera varios años. Quizá nunca volvamos a los 15.000 pero sí que es muy probable que volvamos a ver los 12.000 algún día.

En la práctica sería esto:
Entrar con un tercio del capital a estos precios.
Entrar con otro tercio del capital si toca los 6.700
El ultimo tercio se guarda por si sigue bajando, en caso de que no, entrar en cuanto se rompa la directriz bajista del ibex.

Yo he hecho tres paquetes, pero también se podría con 5 o más, a gusto del consumidor.

Suerte a todos


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pues señor Ghkghk, me desconcierta completamente.
> El recorrido a la baja de TRE no digo que se haya completado, pero está en su tramo final y ha sido uno de los valores mas castigados que mejor pueden recuperar.
> Hubiera tenido sentido vender con el ibex en 8500, pero a estas alturas sinceramente me sorprende su decision.
> Antes del rebotón de los eurobonos el ibex puede caer pero muy poco mas, puede que hasta los 7000, y en cualquier caso TRE no se está comportando mal.
> En cualquier caso suerte, se acerca el momento de entrar.




Yo empiezo a creer que los 6700 o similares los veremos. Cada noticia mala de Grecia es una varapalo tremendo. Y peores noticias van a venir. Grecia está muerta y sólo hay que enterrala.

Y si a la bolsa le queda un trecho de caida, ¿por qué asumirlo? No me cuesta nada vender ahora para comprar más bajo. En el 2009 TRE ya tocó los 15 o algo así (hablo de memoria), eso es un 33% más de caida... Pues eso que me ahorro. Han ido cayendo los soportes y desconozco dónde está el límite. Tiempo para subirme al carro tendré de sobra.


----------



## casconet (13 Sep 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Y hablando de entrar lo que parece seguro es que el Guano debe tener un final que está mas cerca que lejos. Aún llegando a los misticos 6700 debemos pensar que esa cifra está a la vuelta de la esquina.
> Que valores veis buenos para apostar a largo una vez llegados a ese nivel?
> GAS?
> Abertis?
> ...



Por orden de preferencia: Repsol, GAS; Acciona, Fcc, IBE, TEF, BBVA, SAN, GAM (esta me encanta, pero es un tema emocional, no racional).

Si no te gusta TEF, tienes DTE, inviertes en alemania, también me gustan EON y RWE. De francia me gusta SUEZ

Si no quieres líos, fondo indizado al ibex35,

saludos


----------



## mcd (13 Sep 2011)

a ver si de una puñetera vez dejan de usar los servicios pa disimular la deflacion;

a ver si dejan de exprimirnos a los paganinis pa financiar la conquista de imperio, a través de los empresones;

Iberdrola en el punto de mira

a ver quien es el guapo que deflacta a los manipuladores de las grandes operaciones, en vez de la educacion o la sanidad; que se les ve el plumero de que tambien quieren ponerlas a "su servicio";


----------



## AssGaper (13 Sep 2011)

A mi me da la impresión que toda esta mierda que esta sucediendo, es algo más colosal de lo colosal que lo pintan.

Creo que podríamos ver los 3500-4000. Hablo en serio.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Aviso a navegantes !!!!!! informe TT !!!!!
> 
> Este guano de hoy me parece sospechoso......no veo yo a SAN y BBVA apoyando bajadas..............ojo los cortos mientras los banquitos no se sumen con fuerza a las bajadas.
> 
> il capo parlo :no:



!!! Insisto chisto !!!!! parece que vamos de nuevo hacia los 600.......si le diera por romper los 630 podria haber mandrilada corta :no:


----------



## casconet (13 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> A mi me da la impresión que toda esta mierda que esta sucediendo, es algo más colosal de lo colosal que lo pintan.
> 
> Creo que podríamos ver los 3500-4000. Hablo en serio.



Eso sería una oportunidad histórica, por eso me guardo un tercio del capital, nunca se sabe


----------



## Janus (13 Sep 2011)

casconet dijo:


> Estoy de acuerto, tal como opiné en
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-el-ibex-35-3t-2011-a-107.html#post4771627
> 
> ...



Pasarán años pero volveremos a los 16.000 puntos. Eso seguro.
Se gana más al alza que a la baja (al alza se puede superar el 100% de plusvalía y a la baja ese es un límite infranqueable, matemáticas) .... y eso es lo que les interesa a los leones.
Recordemos su táctica, acumular cuando las gacelas venden y distribuir cuando las gacelas compran. Es decir, necesitan ambas estrategias.
Es un tema de timming y saber estar en el lado correcto durante el tiempo adecuado.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (13 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pasarán años pero volveremos a los 16.000 puntos. Eso seguro.
> Se gana más al alza que a la baja (al alza se puede superar el 100% de plusvalía y a la baja ese es un límite infranqueable, matemáticas) .... y eso es lo que les interesa a los leones.
> Recordemos su táctica, acumular cuando las gacelas venden y distribuir cuando las gacelas compran. Es decir, necesitan ambas estrategias.
> Es un tema de timming y saber estar en el lado correcto durante el tiempo adecuado.



Exacto, y hoy vuelven los osos.


----------



## Seren (13 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> En el 2009 TRE ya tocó los 15 o algo así (hablo de memoria), eso es un 33% más de caida... Pues eso que me ahorro. Han ido cayendo los soportes y desconozco dónde está el límite. Tiempo para subirme al carro tendré de sobra.



El problema es que no tiene por que comportarse como en aquellos dias. Si mal no recuerdo fue meses después de la quiebra de lehman y una recesión que se venía bestial (-6 % en alemania, -4% en españa, quiebra de islandia), las peores caidas desde el 29. 
A día de hoy lo de grecia ya esta descontado, veremos si hay algo más. Y si aparecen los eurobonos se acabó la historia.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

Ahora ya en serio..... ¿¿qué cojones pasa con Arcelor?? ¿Pero eso no se supone que es una empresa seria?


----------



## davidautentico (13 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pasarán años pero volveremos a los 16.000 puntos. Eso seguro.
> Se gana más al alza que a la baja (al alza se puede superar el 100% de plusvalía y a la baja ese es un límite infranqueable, matemáticas) .... y eso es lo que les interesa a los leones.
> Recordemos su táctica, acumular cuando las gacelas venden y distribuir cuando las gacelas compran. Es decir, necesitan ambas estrategias.
> Es un tema de timming y saber estar en el lado correcto durante el tiempo adecuado.



Seguro ?

Algunos todavía están esperando a que el Nikkei vuelva a los 30.000..desde el año 90....

[modo Tonuel off]


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

Seren dijo:


> El problema es que no tiene por que comportarse como en aquellos dias. Si mal no recuerdo fue meses después de la quiebra de lehman y una recesión que se venía bestial (-6 % en alemania, -4% en españa, quiebra de islandia), las peores caidas desde el 29.
> A día de hoy lo de grecia ya esta descontado, veremos si hay algo más. Y si aparecen los eurobonos se acabó la historia.




Puede ser, pero sigo la bolsa a diario. Incluso llegado el caso el broker de Bankinter en mi Galaxy va casi mejor que en mi PC, así que cuando empiece la subida ahí estaré. Mientras tanto, me he cansado de regalar dinero esperando diariamente el cambio de tendencia. Y que ayer los usanos cerraran tan fuerte y nosotros sin embargo estemos como estamos, es signo de que el bajismo aún es acusado.


----------



## Seren (13 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> A mi me da la impresión que toda esta mierda que esta sucediendo, es algo más colosal de lo colosal que lo pintan.
> 
> Creo que podríamos ver los 3500-4000. Hablo en serio.



Ni de coña, la pasta que había hace unos meses no ha desaparecido, está fuera a la espera de la señal y lo hará antes de esos niveles, puede ser dentro de unos meses o mañana mismo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ahora ya en serio..... ¿¿qué cojones pasa con Arcelor?? ¿Pero eso no se supone que es una empresa seria?



Vaya por delante que no la conozco apenas, pero mirando su web el otro día me pareció entender que depende de sectores estratégicos como la construcción, el automóvil, etc. Vamos, que no está el horno para _aceros_.


----------



## Seren (13 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Puede ser, pero sigo la bolsa a diario. Incluso llegado el caso el broker de Bankinter en mi Galaxy va casi mejor que en mi PC, así que cuando empiece la subida ahí estaré. Mientras tanto, me he cansado de regalar dinero esperando diariamente el cambio de tendencia. Y que ayer los usanos cerraran tan fuerte y nosotros sin embargo estemos como estamos, es signo de que el bajismo aún es acusado.



Así es, la gente en europa tiene la vista puesta en lo del 2009, la diferencia y lo que me mosquea es que en usa esta vez no es así. Además tenemos elecciones en noviembre y allí el año que viene.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pasarán años pero volveremos a los 16.000 puntos. Eso seguro.
> Se gana más al alza que a la baja (al alza se puede superar el 100% de plusvalía y a la baja ese es un límite infranqueable, matemáticas) .... y eso es lo que les interesa a los leones.
> Recordemos su táctica, acumular cuando las gacelas venden y distribuir cuando las gacelas compran. Es decir, necesitan ambas estrategias.
> Es un tema de timming y saber estar en el lado correcto durante el tiempo adecuado.



no entiendo tus matematicas... como que no puedo ganar un 100% a la baja? y mucho mas incluso te diría que es mas facil, claro está haciendo sucesivas operaciones. incluso, espero que alguien me corrija si no es correcta mi afirmación: si VENDO una acción a 10 y me baja a 5 y aqui doy mi orden de COMPRA (deshago la operación) que rendimiento tendría?


----------



## aksarben (13 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ahora ya en serio..... ¿¿qué cojones pasa con Arcelor?? ¿Pero eso no se supone que es una empresa seria?



Empresa jodidamente cíclica.


----------



## sirpask (13 Sep 2011)




----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Empresa jodidamente cíclica.



Pero desconociendo sus fundamentales (el técnico es obvio) lo que no es normal es el magacatacrack. Coches se venden, no es Europa pero sí en otras partes del mundo (VW ni da abasto) y digo yo que en algún lugar del mundo se construirá algo. No sé, es que la caida empieza a ser sonrojante. Sale a 3% diario desde hace semanas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2011)

Pues que una accion de 10€ solo puede perder 10€, mientras que ganar en teoria, infinito.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2011)

Esta claro que algo pasa en arcelor, o descuentan la mayor de las recesiones o....................


----------



## kokaine (13 Sep 2011)

BMW, dio el otro dia datos de ventas, y fueron los mejores de su historia.

Arcelor es la empresa "tipo" ciclica. Cuando haya previsiones de mejorar economias, PIB, y crecimiento subira como la espuma; mientras las previsiones sean, recesion y fin del mundo pues bajara tambien como la espuma.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

Exxon, Wallmart, McDonalds, Pfizer, Procter & Gamble y Coca Cola.

Y cuando el $ y el euro estén 1.15/1 veremos qué hago...


----------



## Janus (13 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero desconociendo sus fundamentales (el técnico es obvio) lo que no es normal es el magacatacrack. Coches se venden, no es Europa pero sí en otras partes del mundo (VW ni da abasto) y digo yo que en algún lugar del mundo se construirá algo. No sé, es que la caida empieza a ser sonrojante. Sale a 3% diario desde hace semanas.



Es lo que tiene una empresa cíclica. Variaciones en su producción determinan impactos amplificados en el ebitda de la empresa y es sobre éste término sobre el que se realiza la valoración fundamental de la empresa.
En cualquier caso, el mercado es descuento puro + intereses de leoncios puro y duro. 

Es posible que se estén pasando un pueblo ... al igual que cuando lo subieron hasta 70 cuando compraron la "española". Hay que esperar a que se dé la vuelta y con la salida futura de la hipotética recesión se podrá doblar o más ... pero hay que esperar que hasta el rabo todo es toro.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (13 Sep 2011)

Lo de Arcelor es un claro ejemplo de un valor que está a punto de caramelo y muy interesante para el largo plazo.
28 de máximos anuales a 12. Una caida cercana al 60%, esa es la corrección, haciendo un simil con la burbuja inmobiliaria a la que es interesante entrar.
Puede caer mas, pero hay que estar atento. La crisis puede estar y venir para quedarse en Europa pero acero se necesita en todo el mundo y en otras zonas las cosas no estan como por aquí.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

solo falta para confirmar el TT que fran200 asome el morro por aqui 

ojito y van 3 avisos TRES :no:

rotura del 630 con fuerza y al 800 de cabeza ::


----------



## kokaine (13 Sep 2011)

Arcelor hizo minimo historico en 2009, en 12,61; Hoy a tocado el 12,06; esta en zona de compra,pero claro por debajo no hay nada solo el vacio.
Asi que o por aqui aguanta o podemos ver un ultimo sell-off que la lleve a donde ellos quieran.....

Yo tambien la tengo en vistas para largo plazo, pero vamos a esperar un poco a ver que pasa.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

609 ¿quien lo diria? 

ustedes sigan debatiendo sobre el sexo de los angeles y arcelor y no tengan el dedito preparado...........el negrata estara encantado de sus despiste ::

¿ fraaaaannnnnn ??? fraaaaaannnnnnnnnn ¿estas tras los matorrales? :XX::XX::XX:

Lamento haber delatado tu posicion ::::::


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (13 Sep 2011)

kokaine dijo:


> Arcelor hizo minimo historico en 2009, en 12,61; Hoy a tocado el 12,06; esta en zona de compra,pero claro por debajo no hay nada solo el vacio.
> Asi que o por aqui aguanta o podemos ver un ultimo sell-off que la lleve a donde ellos quieran.....
> 
> Yo tambien la tengo en vistas para largo plazo, pero vamos a esperar un poco a ver que pasa.



Pues tengo un amigo que entró a 39€, creo recordar, en el 2009, porque otro amigo mutuo que seguía la bolsa le dijo que "está muy barata, ha caído desde 60 y tiene que rebotar". Gracias a este foro que no entré en la bolsa.:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

624 jojojo llega la hora de la verdad 

ahora sabemos si nos vamos al 800 sin dejar vivo ni a uno o si definitivamente no hay paradas hasta los seismiles :no:


----------



## Disolucion (13 Sep 2011)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Pues tengo un amigo que entró a 39€, creo recordar, en el 2009, porque otro amigo mutuo que seguía la bolsa le dijo que "está muy barata, ha caído desde 60 y *tiene que rebotar*". Gracias a este foro que no entré en la bolsa.:



Las tres palabras mas peligrosas de la bolsa.

+++


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (13 Sep 2011)

4to intento con largos hoy  a ver si este sale sin pérdidas, jajaja

zuloman, te hice caso!!! compré a 634... veremos


----------



## DeCafeina (13 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Es lo que tiene una empresa cíclica. Variaciones en su producción determinan impactos amplificados en el ebitda de la empresa y es sobre éste término sobre el que se realiza la valoración fundamental de la empresa.
> En cualquier caso, el mercado es descuento puro + intereses de leoncios puro y duro.
> 
> Es posible que se estén pasando un pueblo ... al igual que cuando lo subieron hasta 70 cuando compraron la "española". Hay que esperar a que se dé la vuelta y con la salida futura de la hipotética recesión se podrá doblar o más ... pero hay que esperar que hasta el rabo todo es toro.



...u oso. En ocasiones, hasta el rabo todo es oso :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> 609 ¿quien lo diria?
> 
> ustedes sigan debatiendo sobre el sexo de los angeles y arcelor y no tengan el dedito preparado...........el negrata estara encantado de sus despiste ::
> 
> ...




Yo le he apoyado con 70.000 euros en bankinter. Dado que no tiene comisión, es perfecta para lanzarse al comienzo de la subida. Si es buena, mucho que ganar. Si no, se corta de raiz y se pierde muy poco....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

jajajajajaja como se nota que estais todos cagaditos y en liquidez :cook::cook::cook:

Nadie respondia a mis avisos cuando perdiamos mas de un 1% DICIENDO QUE ESTOVAPARRIBA ::

haciendose caquita es muy dificil ganar en el casi.., digo en la bolsa


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (13 Sep 2011)

zuloman, hasta donde crees que llegamos, los 800? en cuanto tiempo, hasta final del día?


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> jajajajajaja como se nota que estais todos cagaditos y en liquidez :cook::cook::cook:
> 
> Nadie respondia a mis avisos cuando perdiamos mas de un 1% DICIENDO QUE ESTOVAPARRIBA ::
> 
> haciendose caquita es muy dificil ganar en el casi.., digo en la bolsa



Estoy cansado de querer ser el primero y salir trasquilado... Pero esta la llevamos bien :fiufiu:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> 4to intento con largos hoy  a ver si este sale sin pérdidas, jajaja
> 
> zuloman, te hice caso!!! compré a 634... veremos





ghkghk dijo:


> Yo le he apoyado con 70.000 euros en bankinter. Dado que no tiene comisión, es perfecta para lanzarse al comienzo de la subida. Si es buena, mucho que ganar. Si no, se corta de raiz y se pierde muy poco....





BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> zuloman, hasta donde crees que llegamos, los 800? en cuanto tiempo, hasta final del día?



stop dinamico en 615 t dejenlo correr 

Cuando hace pop ya no hay stop :XX::XX::XX:

El ibex obedece cuan manso corderito al capitan Zuloman :no:

!!! mi oda !!! !!! quiero mi oda a coro !!! es el.... capitan zuloman ....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Aviso a navegantes !!!!!! informe TT !!!!!
> 
> Este guano de hoy me parece sospechoso......no veo yo a SAN y BBVA apoyando bajadas..............ojo los cortos mientras los banquitos no se sumen con fuerza a las bajadas.
> 
> il capo parlo :no:



jajajajjajajajaja miren, miren la hora de mi primer post :no:

Ese picor tan intenso en mi testiculo izquierdo es como la bombillita roja de fran200 , no falla


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (13 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> stop dinamico en 615 t dejenlo correr



Juas, creo que tengo que aprender a utilizar la plataforma, no se poner ni un stop 

¿lo que dices es stop fijo a 615 o un stop dinámico que vaya cambiando (subiendo) a medida que suba el índice?

Gracias capi!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Juas, creo que tengo que aprender a utilizar la plataforma, no se poner ni un stop
> 
> ¿lo que dices es stop fijo a 615 o un stop dinámico que vaya cambiando (subiendo) a medida que suba el índice?
> 
> Gracias capi!



dinamico por el amor de Dios ¿ no querra que si es un engaño le dejen a usted como estaba ? espere........digame la cotizacion de futuros y contado en tiempo real y le digo donde lo pone ahora 

es que el TT funciona con el teletexto :XX::XX::XX:

bueno ok, estoy en infobolsa.......pero los bancos me dieron la pista :bla:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Sep 2011)

a mas de uno lo deben estar dejando con ojete calor que no veas..

me voy a comer mandriles!!!!

a ver como amanece el SP..


----------



## aitor33 (13 Sep 2011)

La verdad es que me está sorprendiendo Zuloman,bueno el chulibex, pero que cada cual actúe bajo su responsabilidad no sea que os pase como a estos:XX::XX:


----------



## Debunker (13 Sep 2011)

Entiendo nada de bolsa, absolutamnete nada y además no quiero entender. Sin embargo paso todos los días por este foro porque me divierte un montón. 

Y digo yo ¿qué pasaría con vuestras inversiones y la pasta que tenéis si hubiera hiperinflación o inflación fuera de lo normalito, digamos un 50% anual? 

Es una posibilidad muy alta de que eso ocurra.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> a mas de uno lo deben estar dejando con ojete calor que no veas..
> 
> me voy a comer mandriles!!!!
> 
> a ver como amanece el SP..



seria pamatarlo con tanto aviso ::::::

ojo a la piedra......mientras respete el 670 no hay nada que temer..estovaparriba.

Yo de todas maneras teniendo plusvas no me andaria con muchas bromas........si lo van a subir supongo que querran apear a las gacelas con algun susto a la baja brusco :no:


----------



## The Replicant (13 Sep 2011)

recordatorio por si alguien no lo sabia:


*_ A las 14.30: 

- PRECIOS DE IMPORTACIÓN Y EXPORTACIÓN de agosto. 

Dato previo: importación: +0,3%. exportación: -0,4%. 
Previsiones: importaciones: -0,8%. exportaciones: 0,0%. 
Valoración: 3. _


----------



## Dula (13 Sep 2011)

¡Qué valor tenéis! Se os hace el ojete aguachirri cuando veis una simple repuntada y ná, al final caéis como borregos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

aitor33 dijo:


> La verdad es que me está sorprendiendo Zuloman,bueno el chulibex, pero que cada cual actúe bajo su responsabilidad no sea que os pase como a estos:XX::XX:



que va hombre todas mis recomendaciones tienen su correspondiente servicio al cliente :no: , solo tiene que llamar al telefono de centralita y solicitar que le pongan con el departamento del maestro armero 

siempre atendera sus reclamaciones con una sonrisa :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bmbnct (13 Sep 2011)

Un poco de lectura:



> *BBVA y Santander con PER 5*
> ibex - BBVA
> 
> 13 septiembre 2011
> ...



http://www.ecosbolsa.com/IBEX%2035/bbva/267011-bbva-y-santander-con-per-5.html


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

Debunker dijo:


> Entiendo nada de bolsa, absolutamnete nada y además no quiero entender. Sin embargo paso todos los días por este foro porque me divierte un montón.
> 
> Y digo yo ¿qué pasaría con vuestras inversiones y la pasta que tenéis si hubiera hiperinflación o inflación fuera de lo normalito,* digamos un 50% anual?
> 
> Es una posibilidad muy alta de que eso ocurra*.



::

¿Muy alta?


----------



## politicodemadreputa (13 Sep 2011)

VAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMOS

VEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENGA

ya llegan los 8000


----------



## rafaxl (13 Sep 2011)

He salido de casa a la 1 menos cuarto con la bolsa perdiendo y vengo y sube 90 puntos. Algunos estaran felices no??

Que aproveche este rebote.

Hay que celebrar que sube el petroleo pero no acompaña a las bajadas de las bolsas ::.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

Claca, no sé si me estás leyendo, pero he empezado con mi nuevo método de "pseudo-casino"... Subirme corriendo al rebote en Bankinter que no tiene comisión. Si es bueno dejar correr y si es malo perder un 0.3 como maximísimo.

Te mantendré informado.


----------



## tonuel (13 Sep 2011)

A ver hasta donde llega el rebote... ienso:


que hasta yo empiezo a marcar niveles... 

Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

Dula dijo:


> ¡Qué valor tenéis! Se os hace el ojete aguachirri cuando veis una simple repuntada y ná, al final caéis como borregos.



Desde luego si espera usted a verlo, no cabe duda, es usted un borrego...perdon, quise decir un bomibillo.

Algunos no esperamos a verlo........simplemente sabemos que va a pasar y cuando :no:



politicodemadreputa dijo:


> VAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMOS
> 
> VEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENGA
> 
> ya llegan los 8000



dije a los 8000 directos .....no que no los podamos superar :no:

insisto chisto stop dinamico y dejar correr.......aunque probablemente los leoncios se sacudan las melenas para asustar a las gacelas si decidieran subir a lo bestia.

Fran200 debe estar flipando con mi huevo izquierdo por delatarle su posicion ::


----------



## Mulder (13 Sep 2011)

Debunker dijo:


> Entiendo nada de bolsa, absolutamnete nada y además no quiero entender. Sin embargo paso todos los días por este foro porque me divierte un montón.
> 
> Y digo yo ¿qué pasaría con vuestras inversiones y la pasta que tenéis si hubiera hiperinflación o inflación fuera de lo normalito, digamos un 50% anual?
> 
> Es una posibilidad muy alta de que eso ocurra.



Si hubiera inflación o hiperinflación todos los que están largos ganarían un potosí, lo que ocurre es que el BCE y el barbas no están de momento por la labor de crear inflación, por eso no entiendo que la posibilidad de inflacionar en este momento sea alta, todavía más si tenemos en cuenta que aquí en España la única inflación que tenemos es la forzada por los políticos exprimiendo al rebaño como pueden y sin piedad, el resto de cosas no las veo subiendo de precio, más bien al contrario.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (13 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Claca, no sé si me estás leyendo, pero he empezado con mi nuevo método de "pseudo-casino"... Subirme corriendo al rebote en Bankinter que no tiene comisión. Si es bueno dejar correr y si es malo perder un 0.3 como maximísimo.
> 
> Te mantendré informado.



¿A qué precio has entrado?

Por cierto, esto me recuerda que hice un traspaso de valores a Bankinter, pero esta gente no ha hecho nada.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (13 Sep 2011)

Rebote artificial creado por los grandes intentando arrastrar a los incautos con el dedo listo para comprar, a las 5 los tiburones se retiran y los incautos se quedan como carnaza para mañana


----------



## aitor33 (13 Sep 2011)

Que subida más vertiginosa a ver si la bajada la triplicamos por tres en velocidad


----------



## Mulder (13 Sep 2011)

Noto cierto tufillo a bombillo por aquí....snif, snif


----------



## sirpask (13 Sep 2011)

¿Que coño esta pasando? ¿EL BCE ha empezado a meter jeringuillazos de dinero a las entidades financieras????

Salir los que vallais en largo!!!!


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿A qué precio has entrado?
> 
> Por cierto, esto me recuerda que hice un traspaso de valores a Bankinter, pero esta gente no ha hecho nada.



A "mejor de mercado" cuando estaba a 3,500. 18.500 acciones.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

otra piedra en el camino me enseño que mi destino era subir y subiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrr , por fin me dijo un arrieroooooo..........que hay que tener muchos huevos........pero siempre con stooooopppppssssssssssss 


Ojo que de aqui a poco se van a sacudir las melenas y saltar stops probablemente .......salvo que tengan la suficiente carne de gacela en sus despensas y decidan dejarles el culo como un bebedero de patos........como un mandril ya lo tienen


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Sep 2011)

menuda engañifa...:vomito:...el Chulibex are Dead nengs...8:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (13 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> A "mejor de mercado" cuando estaba a 3,500. 18.500 acciones.



Ha dado un pequeño rebote, enhorabuena.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Ha dado un pequeño rebote, enhorabuena.




Gracias. Voy a ver si funciona mi táctica de subirme al carro siempre que lleve algo de inercia con stop ceñido. Sé que estoy pesado con lo de "sin comisión", pero es que un 0,2% de subida me vale para sacar dinero. Y con un stop muy ajustado, creo que ganaré más veces y más dinero de las que perderé...

Iremos viendo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

bueno señores, quien haya seguido el TT deberia haberse ganado un minimo de 200 pipotones :no:

les dejo a su libre albedrio......no regalen todo lo ganado.


A los que no hicieron caso...ya saben...el negrata sabe donde viven y va para ahi :8:::::


----------



## Yo2k1 (13 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> otra piedra en el camino me enseño que mi destino era subir y subiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrr , por fin me dijo un arrieroooooo..........que hay que tener muchos huevos........pero siempre con stooooopppppssssssssssss
> 
> 
> Ojo que de aqui a poco se van a sacudir las melenas y saltar stops probablemente .......salvo que tengan la suficiente carne de gacela en sus despensas y decidan dejarles el culo como un bebedero de patos........como un mandril ya lo tienen



Ahora si que me tienes perdido. No se si es ironia o lo que dices. Ayer nos decias que veias esos 6 mil y pico, o sea que esto es un rebote, para atrapar a unos cuantos y luego bajada a plomo? Es eso lo correcto no?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Sep 2011)

En picado.

Gracias zulo, me saqué el 2% que tenía de objetivo hoy en SAN. (Y me quedo fuera a ver cuanto baja)


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Sep 2011)

Sr. Tonuel ¿ gato dead gato dead or only injured ?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Ahora si que me tienes perdido. No se si es ironia o lo que dices. Ayer nos decias que veias esos 6 mil y pico, o sea que esto es un rebote, para atrapar a unos cuantos y luego bajada a plomo? Es eso lo correcto no?



Mire la cotizacion en este instante y deduzca usted mismo


----------



## tonuel (13 Sep 2011)

Acabo de ver a más de un leoncio haciendo caja...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> En picado.
> 
> Gracias zulo, me saqué el 2% que tenía de objetivo hoy en SAN. (Y me quedo fuera a ver cuanto baja)



pues fijese que a mi me pediria el cuerpo unos largos en el ibex ahora sobre los 660 con un stop en 615 :fiufiu:

Si rompiera los 670 con fuerza igual se sacaba usted unas buenas plusvas y sino se la envaina pero sin palmar.

Y no me tiren mas de la lengua hoygan que la cnmv va a sospechar que hago trampas


----------



## sirpask (13 Sep 2011)

13:15Merkel y Sarkozy harán hoy un anuncio conjunto sobre Grecia.

¿Eurobonos a cambio de que todos los Paises del Euro quemen sus constituciones y unicamente se rijan por lo que se diga en la Constitucion Europea sobre temas fiscales?


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (13 Sep 2011)

Bueno, me salí en 7709, +65 puntillos. Me parece que me voy a estar quietecito un rato.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Acabo de ver a más de un leoncio haciendo caja...



que cabroncete el fran200  el tio ya sabe que su presencia aqui es como si cambiara el viento ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> pues fijese que a mi me pediria el cuerpo unos largos en el ibex ahora sobre los 660 con un stop en 615 :fiufiu:
> 
> Si rompiera los 670 con fuerza igual se sacaba usted unas buenas plusvas y sino se la envaina pero sin palmar.
> 
> Y no me tiren mas de la lengua hoygan que la cnmv va a sospechar que hago trampas



a ver si "casualmente " lo paran por ahi y rebota :ouch:.........si no apaguen sus aparatos que aqui no hay quien viva :no:


----------



## scalibu (13 Sep 2011)

Esto vuelve a rojo impar.

¿Qué pasa?	[Imprimir]	


Ahora saltan informaciones de que no va a haber ningún tipo de iniciativa sobre Grecia por parte del eje franco-alemán, lo que ha supuesto un susto enorme el mercado. La información sale de la oficina presidencial francesa. No va a haber comunicado tampoco. Como pueden ver, es un mercado de tiulares y datos macro, nada más.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

otra piedra en el camino me indico que mi destino era repetir la jugadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......volver las plusvas a la saca....y ganaaaaarrr...ganaaarrrr y gannaaaarrrrrr, por fin dijo el 700 ...si me saltais me voy 100 pipotones sin esperar remoloneeeeeeeessssssss


no olviden sus stops dinamicos 

EDITO : Ahora si que me tengo que ir YA , tengan cuidado ahi fuera :no:


----------



## The Replicant (13 Sep 2011)

Cárpatos está de cachondeo :XX:

_Resumen de la situación en las mesas de trading 

Las cuentas en el día de hoy y en un mercado como éste van así:

"Que se reúnen Merkel-Sarko +2,5%, que no hablan de Grecia -1,5%... Que se van a dar un beso +1%, que te miro y no me toques -3%..."_


----------



## SAMPLERKING (13 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> Cárpatos está de cachondeo :XX:
> 
> _Resumen de la situación en las mesas de trading
> 
> ...



No quiero ni pensar pues en las plusvas que generaría la escena del sofá de D. Juan Tenorio interpretada por Sarko y la Merkel...:XX:

P.d. No veo a Doña Angela con el hábito


----------



## rafaxl (13 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> Cárpatos está de cachondeo :XX:
> 
> _Resumen de la situación en las mesas de trading
> 
> ...



Carpatos es un lloron y esta esperando siempre una excusa para vender la moto y justificar sus cagadas.

A pesar de eso su pagina para pillar info esta bien.

Otra vez para arriba, y el crudo americano subiendo un 2%. A ver que discurren en la hora de la comida.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> pues fijese que a mi me pediria el cuerpo unos largos en el ibex ahora sobre los 660 con un stop en 615 :fiufiu:
> 
> Si rompiera los 670 con fuerza igual se sacaba usted unas buenas plusvas y sino se la envaina pero sin palmar.
> 
> Y no me tiren mas de la lengua hoygan que la cnmv va a sospechar que hago trampas



jajajjajaajajajaja:XX::XX::XX::XX:

zuloeuforiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :baba::baba::baba:

no se dconformen con migajas dejen correr los stops que las pluvas pueden ser de ordago y quien haya seguido mis instrucciones en te segundo round ya tiene asegurado que no palma.


el ibex y los leoncios rinden pleitesia al capitan zuloman


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

pa mi que no frenan en los 8000 miles ienso:

Como dije ....los leoncios se sacudirian las melenas para quitarse a las gacelas antes de subir de verdad 

y mi oda ? nadie la va a entonar ? :S:


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

Los cabrones me han hecho saltar mi stop con una barrida abajo y en segundos volvía a estar más alto del punto de origen. Bueno, fuera de bankinter +670.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Los cabrones me han hecho saltar mi stop con una barrida abajo y en segundos volvía a estar más alto del punto de origen. Bueno, fuera de bankinter +670.



No sera por que nadie aviso de lo que iban a hacer :fiufiu:


----------



## Fran200 (13 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes, vaya dos días de trabajo para recuperar la cagada del viernes.

Ahora con algo más de relax, con colchón y a alargar todo lo que podamos.


----------



## dj-mesa (13 Sep 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ogly6Mb269k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> No sera por que nadie aviso de lo que iban a hacer :fiufiu:




Pero es que me tenía que ausentar de la oficina media hora... No quería venir y encontrármelo en rojo. Considero suficiente la ganancia hasta ver un punto nuevo de entrada.


----------



## Fran200 (13 Sep 2011)

7850...veamos si llegamos.

7760-7850 canal actual.

Las cosas apretadas

Ajusto: 7856


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, vaya dos días de trabajo para recuperar la cagada del viernes.
> 
> Ahora con algo más de relax, con colchón y a alargar todo lo que podamos.



sabia que estaba usted en los matorrales 

el viernes........ se de un pajarito en cuyo nido habia un huevo izquierdo picando que le aviso a usted de la enculada que se le avecinaba ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (13 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Los cabrones me han hecho saltar mi stop con una barrida abajo y en segundos volvía a estar más alto del punto de origen. Bueno, fuera de bankinter +670.



Ha ido bastante bien el intento. Algo es algo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Sep 2011)

Sólo la caja de Técnicas Reunidas supone ya el 42% de su valor en bolsa - elEconomista.es


----------



## Fran200 (13 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> sabia que estaba usted en los matorrales
> 
> el viernes........ se de un pajarito en cuyo nido habia un huevo izquierdo picando que le aviso a usted de la enculada que se le avecinaba ::



Algún indicador me decía posibilidad de rebote con una probabilidad media-alta. Por lo que no podía permitirme quedarme fuera del todo.

De todas formas el gap de apertura fue duro de asimilar, y había cola para salir en los primeros cruces.


----------



## Fran200 (13 Sep 2011)

SP a punto caramelo....

1167 doble techo...marcando ahora mismo


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Sólo la caja de Técnicas Reunidas supone ya el 42% de su valor en bolsa - elEconomista.es



Ni me lo nombres, porque veo su subida y :vomito:

Al menos lo he reinvertido en otra que me ha subido algo.


----------



## AssGaper (13 Sep 2011)

Esto esta rebotando demasiado, menudo hostiazo estoy viendo.....


----------



## Fran200 (13 Sep 2011)

Mientras se la juegan... Por abajo se me ha ido 40 puntos por debajo de la proyección. 


Está muy complicado hacer algo a derechas...


----------



## Fran200 (13 Sep 2011)

Preparados para el movimiento....


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Ha ido bastante bien el intento. Algo es algo.





Le estoy sacando otros 400 desde mi vuelta... Orden de venta en 3,590 que me tengo que ir a comer. Esperemos que no salte!


----------



## dj-mesa (13 Sep 2011)

Merkel y Sarkozy no anunciarán nada hoy, pero el mercado mantiene las alzas

_*Lío de informaciones procedentes del Gobierno francés acerca de una posible comparecencia conjunta de Angela Merkel y Nicolas Sarkozy. Según afirmaba Reuters citando a fuentes de El Elíseo, la canciller germana y el presidente galo iban emitir un comunicado conjunto en defensa del euro. Sin embargo, poco después un portavoz del mandatario francés lo ha desmentido. Lo que por ahora sí es seguro es que mañana ambos dirigentes hablarán mañana con su homólogo griego, Yorgos Papandreu.*_

Merkel y Sarkozy se reúnen mañana con Papandreu: la cita de hoy, sólo un rumor - elEconomista.es

[YOUTUBE]JzmD9RJQOww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (13 Sep 2011)

Ya viene.........


----------



## Fran200 (13 Sep 2011)

7760....nueva entrada de órdenes. Objetivo ya saben.


Vamoooosss, un pelo más....


Sin fuerza, pero yo no entro un punto antes...no me gusta tirar del carro.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Sep 2011)

Joder, estoy viendo a la Merkel en el parlamento y no la he visto tan nerviosa nunca...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2011)

No en serio porque cuando el señor Fran200 aparece esto sube?

Que alguien me lo explique. O he descubierto el mejor indicador de todos los mercados.


----------



## Claca (13 Sep 2011)

Buenas,

Os leo, lo que pasa es que estos días no tengo tiempo para el foro. Me apunto lo de TEF y admito que me ha sorprendido la decisión de ghkghk, más en estos niveles, pero si sentías que había llegado la hora de hacer borrón y cuenta nueva, entiendo que hayas liquidado la cartera. Ahora tómatelo con calma y olvídate de las pérdidas, de lo que se trata es de sumar poco a poco, nunca de recuperar. Operando correctamente alcanzarás el verde, no al revés, es cuestión de constancia. Los pelotazos donpepitescos en el NASDAQ suelen ser el gancho publicitario que se emplea en bolsa para captar gacelas, como esas tetudas que aparecen en las pelis de casinos de las Vegas, que a menos que las lleves tú, no aparecerán ni aunque las cosas te vayan muy bien en la ruleta.

BKT, por cierto, es un valor con una pinta excelente para los próximos meses, para cuando decida girarse, eso sí, y manteniéndola en cartera con tranquilidad.


----------



## Yo2k1 (13 Sep 2011)

Eso de que no este MV que es mas claro, aunque no acierte, me pierde totalmente. 
Esto es un rebote atrapa gacelas y seguiremos en caídas o Zuloman ayer estaba siendo irónico cuando decía que se estuviera fuera?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2011)

Magnus, de UBS: "El mundo se enfrenta a una crisis histórica del capitalismo" - elEconomista.es


----------



## The Replicant (13 Sep 2011)

Cárpatos:

_Bueno, pues después de todo, parece que la confirmación de que mañana va a haber una llamada a tres bandas entre Grecia, Francia y Alemania ha estabilizado un poco las cosas, alejando de mínimos a Europa. El tiempo se agota para Grecia y cada vez que hay una reunión de este tipo se especula con la aparición de una solución definitiva_

me recuerda a Gila, muy buenas, está el enemigo????


----------



## credulo (13 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> jajajajjajajajaja miren, miren la hora de mi primer post :no:
> 
> Ese picor tan intenso en mi testiculo izquierdo es como la bombillita roja de fran200 , no falla



Hagáselo mirar, no sea un herpes.

Decirles que la semana pasada metí una orden de largos en TEF en 13,5X y entró, vaya si entro. Los stops funcionaron, así que de eso no me quejo.


----------



## Mulder (13 Sep 2011)

Mientras saboreamos la zuleuforia de hoy les voy a poner un ejercicio de concentración, deben uds. localizarme a zuloman en esta viñeta:







El que lo consiga se lleva un gallifante


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Sep 2011)

Están empezando a echar mucha carnaza

Las gacelas van provocando...


----------



## AssGaper (13 Sep 2011)

Venga para abajo


----------



## dj-mesa (13 Sep 2011)




----------



## INTRUDER (13 Sep 2011)

¿Que, trazando el proximo proyecto de montaña rusa para Port Aventura/Terra mitica?

:XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2011)

Despues de esta mañana tan convulsa, se ha vuelto a la normalidad pronosticada para esta semana, eso si, hoy ha habido momentos que he estado un poco perdido.


----------



## The Hellion (13 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gracias. Voy a ver si funciona mi táctica de subirme al carro siempre que lleve algo de inercia con stop ceñido. Sé que estoy pesado con lo de "sin comisión", pero es que un 0,2% de subida me vale para sacar dinero. Y con un stop muy ajustado, creo que ganaré más veces y más dinero de las que perderé...
> 
> Iremos viendo.



Aproveche usted que puede. A mi entre entrada y salida se me lleva 0,5% de movimiento, más 10 euritos de fijo. Cosas de operar en un broker con Ben Graham's seal of approval...


----------



## Fran200 (13 Sep 2011)

A solo 15 puntos de objetivo.....un último ataque de euforia y cumplimos.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (13 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> Cárpatos:
> 
> _Bueno, pues después de todo, parece que la confirmación de que mañana va a haber una llamada a tres bandas entre Grecia, Francia y Alemania ha estabilizado un poco las cosas, alejando de mínimos a Europa. El tiempo se agota para Grecia y cada vez que hay una reunión de este tipo se especula con la aparición de una solución definitiva_
> 
> me recuerda a Gila, muy buenas, está el enemigo????



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...onjunto-sobre-grecia-reuters.html#post4983119


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (13 Sep 2011)

Salí antes de objetivos, con esta última operación me he resarcido de las pérdidas del día (primera vez que juego con largos en un escenario bajista como el que tenemos) y he acabado en positivo.

Demasiada emoción para mi


----------



## AssGaper (13 Sep 2011)

Mañana será el dia final. El dia de la hecatombe. Aprovechan este ultimo reboton para el catacrack final.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Sep 2011)

como veis a PRGN?


----------



## Fran200 (13 Sep 2011)

A jugar al gato y el ratón, SP en 795. Y peticiones en 860

Veamos si entran a trapo.


----------



## Yo2k1 (13 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Mañana será el dia final. El dia de la hecatombe. Aprovechan este ultimo reboton para el catacrack final.



Hacia abajo supongo no? como anunciaban MV, Zuloman y ultimamente la gran mayoria, claca y mulder incluidos?


----------



## Fran200 (13 Sep 2011)

Estoy fuera...y recupero más abajo.

A ver ahora si entra el último objetivo.


De nuevo Stop para proteger posición....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> 7850...veamos si llegamos.
> 
> 7760-7850 canal actual.
> 
> ...



Hoy sí que he entrado siguiendo el canal y en el segundo arreón le he podido arañar un 1% extra a SAN.

Gracias :Aplauso:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (13 Sep 2011)

Y empezamos a bajar en 3........2.........1......... prrrrrrrrrrrr Me cagué


----------



## Fran200 (13 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Hoy sí que he entrado siguiendo el canal y en el segundo arreón le he podido arañar un 1% extra a SAN.
> 
> Gracias :Aplauso:



Me alegro...:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

A mi me lo están complicando, están buscando las últimas entradas antes de decidir si atacar las peticiones que hay por arriba....les esperoooo


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Hacia abajo supongo no? como anunciaban MV, Zuloman y ultimamente la gran mayoria, claca y mulder incluidos?



creo q a los indices usa les queda aun algo de subida (entorno a 1180, creoooo) en este rebote, asi q calma, ademas es facil....... si mañana esta fran200 es q sigue pepon ::

de todas maneras estan los indices como para tener las manos quietas.........llenos de gaps (si esperas confirmacion entras un 2% tarde y no son movimientos muy amplios), sin correlacion desde hace unos dias entre USA y europa (aqui ya guaneamos cosa mala y alli lleva unos dias apareciendo la mano de dios),....

lo raro es q segun mulder los leones estarian acumulando y aqui todos estamos deseando el "big guano"............. pero como dijo alguien.......... los dias 20-21 resolveran muchas de estas dudas

q bueno q vuelve a postear el señor con enfermedad venerea TT


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Mientras saboreamos la zuleuforia de hoy les voy a poner un ejercicio de concentración, deben uds. localizarme a zuloman en esta viñeta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me parto :XX:



> 2011-09-13 15:42:00 Posible conference call mañana entre Sarkozy, Merkel y Papandreu
> 
> *El desconcierto es tal en los mercados que cualquier especulación o rumor mueve a las Bolsas de un lado a otro sin sentido.* *El “juego al que se juega” hoy podría ser “el teléfono escacharrado”*. A la una del mediodía se difundía la noticia de que la canciller alemana, Angela Merkel, y el presidente francés, Nicolas Sarkozy, habían mantenido ayer una conversación telefónica para redactar un comunicado conjunto sobre Grecia que se publicaría hoy mismo. Fuentes del Elíseo lo negaban minutos después.



Del broker de openbank.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Sep 2011)

¿ aún no se acaba el paripé este ?:fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (13 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, señores y señoras... momento clave en el hilo del IBEX:
> 
> He vendido TRE, ITX y BKT.
> 
> La aventura ha finalizado con un balance escabroso, patético, lamentable... pero al final hay que dar el brazo a torcer y, sin duda, seguimos bajistas. Muy bajistas. Ya entraré más abajo. Y tengo una certeza: a TRE le voy a acabar ganando dinero, aunque tenga que entrar con 250.000 euros cuando valga 13.




Hacen falta huevos para reconocer abiertamente y en público las equivocaciones. No digamos ya las pérdidas.

Me quito el sombrero.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Sep 2011)

From A Trader's Diary... | ZeroHedge
Dear Diary:
7.00 – 8.00 Mkt rallies on Chinese Buying Italian Bonds – But they were’nt!
8.00 – 9.00 Mkt Crashes as Greek Electricity/Tax Office Strikes & therefore default looms.
9.00 – 11.00 Mkt moves sideways to down as BNP in WSJ says that nobody will lend them $’s and nobody likes them. – But then they deny it!
11.30 – 12.30 Mkt rallies like crazy because Sarko & Merkel to make an announcement – except nobody knows what that the annoucment is for.
12.40 – 12.50 Mkt Crashes because they’re not going to make announcement
12.56 Figure out how to explain to a child that ‘yes dear, there’s a lot of clever people who think very hard & make very bright decisions in the stock market business!

Alierta compra opciones para hacerse con 10 millones de ttulos de Telefnica a 18 euros - Cotizalia.com
El presidente ejecutivo de Telefónica, César Alierta, ha comprado opciones para hacerse 10 millones de títulos de su propia compañía a un precio de 18 euros por acción
Las opciones, con una prima de 0,28 euros por título, tienen fecha de ejecución el 20 de junio de 2014.

como esta el patio!


----------



## Depeche (13 Sep 2011)

Hasta aquí llega el rebote técnico en los indices,a partir de mañana volveremos a ver bajadas importantes. Bajo mi punto de vista hay que estar fuera de los mercados.


----------



## pollastre (13 Sep 2011)

A ver si lo he entendido.

Zuloman, ¿estás de vuelta?

Pero quiero decir, de vuelta "operativo", es decir, jugándote las zulopesetas que has atesorado durante años de duro trabajo 

De confirmarse, esta noticia para mí hace sombra a la posible "conference call" entre Grecia, DE y La France...


----------



## pollastre (13 Sep 2011)

La zona 5K2 Daxie estaba más que cantada: estaba marcada por una convergencia triple de proyecciones desde antes de las 09:00am, una señal demasiado fuerte como para no apostar por ella.... 

Aún en medio de toda la locura que vivimos, el mercado sigue siendo "noble".


----------



## Mr. Brightside (13 Sep 2011)

¿Que tal sus Bankinter, Ghkghk?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No en serio porque cuando el señor Fran200 aparece esto sube?
> 
> Que alguien me lo explique. O he descubierto el mejor indicador de todos los mercados.



 bueno lo que pasa exactamente es que cuando fran200 aparece es que los leoncios de media melena "piensan" que puede subir o rebotar....ya sabe......la lucecita roja o mi picor de huevo izquierdo ::



Yo2k1 dijo:


> Eso de que no este MV que es mas claro, aunque no acierte, me pierde totalmente.
> Esto es un rebote atrapa gacelas y seguiremos en caídas o Zuloman ayer estaba siendo irónico cuando decía que se estuviera fuera?



si le lee pollastre se va a ganar usted una bronca de ordago a la grande por 3 motivos :

1.- citar a zuoman como fuente de informacion seria

2.- Confundir el intradia con la tendencia de fondo

3.- Dar el mas minimo credito a cualquier prediccion que pase de 5 nanosegundos 

¿ de acuerdo Sr pollastre con mi diagnostico ? 



pipoapipo dijo:


> creo q a los indices usa les queda aun algo de subida (entorno a 1180, creoooo) en este rebote, asi q calma, ademas es facil....... si mañana esta fran200 es q sigue pepon ::
> 
> de todas maneras estan los indices como para tener las manos quietas.........llenos de gaps (si esperas confirmacion entras un 2% tarde y no son movimientos muy amplios), sin correlacion desde hace unos dias entre USA y europa (aqui ya guaneamos cosa mala y alli lleva unos dias apareciendo la mano de dios),....
> 
> ...



El TT seria mucho menos efectivo sin tener en cuenta el sentimiento contrario de las teorias del doctor Mulder :XX:: ..........es uno de los parametros mas importantes en el TT , cuando tenemos las proyecciones de la niña de pollastre y el enfrentamiento con las de fran200........el TT resulta absolutamente infalible :no:


Bueno, en serio, a mi me gusta mas el mercado inmobiliario por que lo conozco bastante bien y en 20 años me he equivocado muy poco.......asi que lo de la bolsa es mas una aficion divertida que una inversion.........en mi opinion hay bastantes posibilidades de que veamos esos 6700 o los seismiles pelados........si los vemos entrare para quedarme largo con futuros, con acciones o con ambas......y si me equivoco pues me dedico a lo mio 

Lo que si he aprendido a hacer en bolsa es anticipar movimientos intradia con una aceptable probabilidad de acierto, lo que en su dia me permitio pasar de un rojo pasion fuerte de mis inicios a un verdecillo aceptable cuando me retire para atender mis negocios.

Desde luego, con 10 minis que jugaba no me merece la pena tener todo el santo dia el hocico pegado a la pantalla..........tanto tiempo acabe dandome cuenta de que era mas rentable en mi negocio ......ahora que mas o menos todo funciona en mi negocio dejandolo en manos de mi equipo puede que juegue un poco si veo oportunidad de llenarme los bolsillos facilmente ......calculo que en Septiembre tengo la maquina engrasada :bla:


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Sep 2011)

lideardo la recuperación europea, somos españoles


----------



## pollastre (13 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> si le lee pollastre se va a ganar usted una bronca de ordago a la grande por 3 motivos :
> 
> 1.- citar a zuoman como fuente de informacion seria
> 
> ...




Er... bueno, verá... a pesar de poner durante dos años lo mejor de mí mismo en el asunto (interprétese esto como se quiera :fiufiu: ) debo admitir que actualmente mi RTT (_round trip time_) está en los 200uSec "bajos".

Sé de buena tinta que la solución propietaria HFT de Deutsche Bank está en los 90uSec... así que bueno, parece que aún me queda algún trecho por delante para llegarles.

Claro que su hardware supera en precio al mío en un par de órdenes de magnitud, pero ... aún así, lo considero un agravio que deberá ser satisfecho


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Er... bueno, verá... a pesar de poner durante dos años lo mejor de mí mismo en el asunto (interprétese esto como se quiera :fiufiu: ) debo admitir que actualmente mi RTT (_round trip time_) está en los 200uSec "bajos".
> 
> Sé de buena tinta que la solución propietaria HFT de Deutsche Bank está en los 90uSec... así que bueno, parece que aún me queda algún trecho por delante para llegarles.
> 
> Claro que su hardware supera en precio al mío en un par de órdenes de magnitud, pero ... aún así, lo considero un agravio que deberá ser satisfecho



No se ciña usted a la literalidad Sr Pollastre, dejeme utilizar la hiperbole como recurso literario..........al menos en mis etapas zuloeuforicas 

Y digame Sr pollastre podria darme alguna explicacion al funcionamiento cuasi-matematico del TT estos dias ¿ polen en el ambiente ? ¿ un herpes como han sugerido ? ¿ falta de actividad sexual prolongada ? 

aporte, aporte una de sus teoria tronchantes ::


----------



## pollastre (13 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Y digame Sr pollastre podria darme alguna explicacion al funcionamiento cuasi-matematico del TT estos dias



Mire, en el trading, como en otras disciplinas humanas, lo relativo es más importante que lo absoluto.

Por eso cuando Ud. dice "funcionamiento cuasi-matemático", lo primero que yo me cuestiono, es cuál es su concepto de "cuasi" 

Conociéndole como le conozco, y habiéndole dedicado ya alguna que otra oda en los últimos años... diría que sí, que aceptando un SP churriberesco de 16.000 y un SL místico de 3000, ciertamente su TT ha tenido un comportamiento cuasi-matemático en los últimos... qué digo meses... años :XX: :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Que tal sus Bankinter, Ghkghk?



Han ido bien, han ido bien. Aunque me he llevado una sorpresa... desagradable. He dado una orden de venta a 3,563, con lo que me llevaba un pico importante en mi segunda entrada. Pues bien, de 18.000 acciones se me han ejecutado una 6.000 a ese precio, y ha comenzado el goteo hasta que las últimas 7.000 se han ejecutado en 3,515.

¿De 3,56 a 3,51 no es demasiado rango para una acción que será de las 10 con más volumen del Ibex? De hecho, debido a esto en la segunda entrada no he ganado ni 40 euros.

No sé, confiaba en que me entrasen las 18.000 de golpe, quizá algunas a 3,55... pero si yo no soy capaz de colocar esas acciones, ¿qué pasa si alguien intenta vender 2 millones de euros? ¿O es que he intentado colocar papel a la vez que la mitad de los leones del Serengueti?


----------



## Mulder (13 Sep 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy tenemos otro día bastante especial, aunque evidentemente ha sido obra de la semana en la que estamos que siempre se ven alteraciones extrañas. Hoy ha sido un día con mucho volumen y han entrado muchos leoncios al parquet dispuestos a dar guerra y, además, esta guerra la están batallando con largos.

La orden más destacable del día han sido nada más y nada menos que algo más de 7150 contratos (probablemente a la compra) hacia las 11:20 y algo más de 3400 contratos largos hacia las 15:30, sin embargo hemos tenido muchísimas ocasiones de ver batallas de más de 100 contratos tanto al alza como a la baja, el saldo diario ha estado todo el día en positivo pero no se ha ido muy lejos y ha pasado por el negativo a ratos, aunque muy cortos.

En subasta la cosa ha estado más en la sintonía gacelera de estos últimos días pero han comprado sin dejar ningún resquicio a la duda.

En resumen, los leoncios siguen entrando al mercado a trompicones y largos como anuncié ayer, esta información hay que tomársela con prudencia porque en semanas de vencimiento esto es habitual, aunque el cambio con la semana pasada es tan radical que parece que las cosas vayan a cambiar un poco, en los próximos días lo veremos, aunque hoy me ha dado la impresión de que podrían haber hecho un suelo (aunque sea temporal) a la vista de la pata tan larga que han dejado.


----------



## burbufilia (13 Sep 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Y hablando de entrar lo que parece seguro es que el Guano debe tener un final que está mas cerca que lejos. Aún llegando a los misticos 6700 debemos pensar que esa cifra está a la vuelta de la esquina.
> Que valores veis buenos para apostar a largo una vez llegados a ese nivel?
> GAS?
> Abertis?
> ...



Cargué IBE el otro día por su severo castigo. A este precio, si los beneficios cayeran a los niveles de hace 10 años, aún tendría una RPD del 4% fácil (sí, hago buy to hold). 

Con el IBEX en el entorno de 6900-7000 cargaría conservadoras como ENG (o GAS si tú lo prefieres) y ABE. 

Si entramos en depresión y caen los místicos 6700 con holgura (<6500), las conservadoras no tendrían demasiado recorrido de bajada. A partir de ahí, miraría precios de derribo en TEF (en el entorno de 10€ por acc, metiéndonos en el contexto de catástrofe-fin-del-capitalismo que tenemos cada x años en todos los ciclos ), o MAP (1.5€ x ejemplo).

Me ahorraría balas para el siguiente suelo (en torno a los 5500), que son los mínimos de la crisis anterior (la post-puntocom). Arcelor-Mittal probablemente sería la última bala. Pero espero y confío en que "no tenga que comprar" Arcelor. 

Todo esto es estrategia buy-to-hold, no para especular. 

Para cubrirme si veo clara una bajada, utilizo cortos con minis de ibex, pero NUNCA VENDO LAS ACCIONES. Las razones son: liquidez, agilidad, y comisiones muy inferiores


----------



## @@strom (13 Sep 2011)

Los semiconductores en usa están formando todos unas bonitas figuras de agotamiento de medio largo plazo.
Mucho ojo con Qcom, Brcm , Intc, Armh , Mu............. etc porque podrían subir bastante.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Sep 2011)

a ver si Claca u otro nos da un suelo temporal en un gráfico del IBEX


----------



## Janus (13 Sep 2011)

Mucho movimiento los últimos minutos en SP y DAX!!!!.
Se abre el trading en un día un poco aburrido por la tarde.


----------



## debianita (13 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Han ido bien, han ido bien. Aunque me he llevado una sorpresa... desagradable. He dado una orden de venta a 3,563, con lo que me llevaba un pico importante en mi segunda entrada. Pues bien, de 18.000 acciones se me han ejecutado una 6.000 a ese precio, y ha comenzado el goteo hasta que las últimas 7.000 se han ejecutado en 3,515.
> 
> ¿De 3,56 a 3,51 no es demasiado rango para una acción que será de las 10 con más volumen del Ibex? De hecho, debido a esto en la segunda entrada no he ganado ni 40 euros.
> 
> No sé, confiaba en que me entrasen las 18.000 de golpe, quizá algunas a 3,55... pero si yo no soy capaz de colocar esas acciones, ¿qué pasa si alguien intenta vender 2 millones de euros? ¿O es que he intentado colocar papel a la vez que la mitad de los leones del Serengueti?



Que grande! Metiendo ordenes gordas a mercado, debe ser usted el terror de las máquinitas :Aplauso:


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Desde luego, con 10 minis que jugaba no me merece la pena tener todo el santo dia el hocico pegado a la pantalla..........tanto tiempo acabe dandome cuenta de que era mas rentable en mi negocio ......ahora que mas o menos todo funciona en mi negocio dejandolo en manos de mi equipo puede que juegue un poco si veo oportunidad de llenarme los bolsillos facilmente ......*calculo que en Septiembre tengo la maquina engrasada* :bla:



No quiero ni pensar cómo "engrasa" usted su máquina... :ouch::ouch::ouch:
Qué visión...


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Que grande! Metiendo ordenes gordas a mercado, debe ser usted el terror de las máquinitas :Aplauso:



No sé si lo dice en broma o en serio, pero creía que 70.000 euros era una MIERDA en una acción del IBEX, incapaz de mover ni una millonésima parte del valor. Es así, ¿verdad? Porque mi estrategia de aprovechar cualquier rebote para subirme al carro, entrar fuerte con SL y SP ceñidísimo e ir sacando picotazos por la escasa comisión... se va al garete si le doy a la venta y me vende un 0.8% por debajo.


----------



## rafaxl (13 Sep 2011)

Un cierre super pepon en cerdo-usa para poner el broche final. El ibex en 7900 casi... nada mas que decir.


----------



## burbufilia (13 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sé si lo dice en broma o en serio, pero creía que 70.000 euros era una MIERDA en una acción del IBEX, incapaz de mover ni una millonésima parte del valor. Es así, ¿verdad? Porque mi estrategia de aprovechar cualquier rebote para subirme al carro, entrar fuerte con SL y SP ceñidísimo e ir sacando picotazos por la escasa comisión... se va al garete si le doy a la venta y me vende un 0.8% por debajo.



No ha sido una lección cara de aprender. Entra siempre a orden limitada y listo. Si quieres entrar a mercado, haz una orden "por lo mejor". Aparte que si operas con mogollón de pasta, al menos presionarás la demanda p'arriba por el efecto tapón de tu posición xD.

Aunque, tema aparte, si especulas vía derivados te vas a ahorrar un pastizal en comisiones. De hecho, yo no vendo mis acciones, sino que si me pongo bajista, abro cortos y listo. Me sale más barato.



rafaxl dijo:


> Un cierre super pepon en cerdo-usa para poner el broche final. El ibex en 7900 casi... nada mas que decir.




Que mañana abrimos en verde es evidente, dado que el hilo ha caído a la segunda página del foro ¡habrase visto!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sé si lo dice en broma o en serio, pero creía que 70.000 euros era una MIERDA en una acción del IBEX, *incapaz de mover ni una millonésima parte del valor*. Es así, ¿verdad?



Del valor de la empresa quizá sí, pero ¿y del valor de las acciones en manos de gente que está operando en ese momento?



> Porque mi estrategia de aprovechar cualquier rebote para subirme al carro, entrar fuerte con SL y SP ceñidísimo e ir sacando picotazos por la escasa comisión... se va al garete si le doy a la venta y me vende un 0.8% por debajo.



Imagino que habría que sondear un poco la profundidad de mercado para ajustar el punto de venta, aunque probablemente eso daría al traste con esa estrategia de trading-blitzkrieg.

Me da que va a tener que buscar acciones de mayor valor unitario para meter esas cantidades de dinero.


----------



## Nico (13 Sep 2011)

Vaya día !!

Tres puntos:

1) *Zuloman*... mi reconocimiento y FELICITACIONES. *Has estado ACERTADISIMO en el movimiento y GENEROSO en los avisos.*

Yo leo este hilo a deshora y, para mejorar mi aprendizaje, voy siguiendo los comentarios y la cotización. Es muy educativo ver quién acierta y quien falla y por qué. En este caso a la hora que Zuloman lanzaba sus advertencias es claro que el gráfico NO las estaba indicando... sólo las "lamparitas" de Fran o Pollastre o el "huevo" de Zuloman puede lograr esas anticipaciones.

Incluso su aviso de que habría un "sacudón de la melena" fueron muy oportunas y demuestra que el Capitán ha ido desarrollando un olfato digno de los mismísimos leones.

Grande Capitán !!, hoy se lució.

===

2) *Para ghkghk:*

Te cuento que, basado en la misma premisa -no pago de comisiones al broker- durante algún tiempo intenté basar mi trading de corto plazo en Bankinter... me llevé MIL SORPRESAS (de las que cuentas).

Falta de volumen, manipulación (bajaba cuando los otros subían y viceversa, bajaba o subía menos que el resto, bajaba MAS que el resto y subía menos, etc.). Al final opté por concentrarme en SAN (daría lo mismo Telefónica o BBVA y creo que hasta Repsol) porque son una copia casi calcada del Ibex mismo -por su factor de ponderación y el efecto de empatía- y eso me permite aprovechar todos los consejos y sugerencias que se hacen en el foro -que están referidos al Ibex-.

Si quieres LIQUIDEZ y COHERENCIA tendrás que buscar alguna de las "grandes". Bankinter, por extraño que te resulte no lo es (ni tiene tanta liquidez ni tanta coherencia).

Desde ya que para acompañar un rebote largo puede servir pero, en ese caso, haberte ahorrado los 8 euros del broker -recuerda que el canon de la bolsa lo pagas igual-, no creo que se justifique.

===

3) Por mi parte -adentro en SAN- tengo que FELICITAR A CLACA porque, *gracias a su labor educativa* ahora coloco unos stops que parecen obra de un cirujano cardiovascular y, tengo que reconocer que hoy, por no haber estado presente, me evité de cometer algunos errores que seguramente habría cometido.

Cuando el mercado se dió vuelta -allá por las 14 hs- estoy casi convencido que me hubiera salido pensando en el que bajaba y, tal vez, no hubiera podido entrar en mejor posición (y palmando comisiones en todo caso). 

Claro que también pude haber "acertado" a nivel zulomanístico y, por ahi hacía unos durillos adicionales -si vendía bien y compraba idem- pero, es imposible saberlo a esta altura así que, sólo me queda alegrarme de la cosecha y analizar ahora lo que puede depararnos el día de mañana para evitar ser víctima de estos malditos "especuladoreh".


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> No ha sido una lección cara de aprender. Entra siempre a orden limitada y listo. Si quieres entrar a mercado, haz una orden "por lo mejor". Aparte que si operas con mogollón de pasta, al menos presionarás la demanda p'arriba por el efecto tapón de tu posición xD.
> 
> Aunque, tema aparte, si especulas vía derivados te vas a ahorrar un pastizal en comisiones. De hecho, yo no vendo mis acciones, sino que si me pongo bajista, abro cortos y listo. Me sale más barato.
> 
> ...





Con mi broker la comisión son euros fijos, y la verdad es que si entras fuerte la comisión es bastante menos del 0,1% (además del propio Bankinter no existe comisión sólo canón de bolsa). 

Por cierto, creo recordar que he vendido a "mejor de mercado". Pero es que ha caido un 1,5% de mi primer a mi último precio. Lo único que se me ocurre es que un leoncio y yo hayamos vendido a la vez, metiéndome en su vorágine de caida.








Coincide justo con la caida vertical de las 16:10 aprox. (mi orden es de las 16.11)


----------



## Fran200 (13 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sé si lo dice en broma o en serio, pero creía que 70.000 euros era una MIERDA en una acción del IBEX, incapaz de mover ni una millonésima parte del valor. Es así, ¿verdad? Porque mi estrategia de aprovechar cualquier rebote para subirme al carro, entrar fuerte con SL y SP ceñidísimo e ir sacando picotazos por la escasa comisión... se va al garete si le doy a la venta y me vende un 0.8% por debajo.



Pues imagine con cantidades millonarias. No es solo soltar papel, hay que escalonar, órdenes cuasi- simultáneas de compra y venta, para "sujetar" el nivel elegido y no derrumbar o lanzar el valor.
Cuando se detecta una cantidad fuerte se producen esas velas, en ambas direcciones, que si no sabes lo que estás haciendo te "comen" las ganancias.

Amigo esa cantidad de dinero parece insignificante, pero es lo suficiente atractiva para que alguien se fije en ella para sacar provecho.

Piense lo que está haciendo, escalone esas compras o ventas en paquetes, que no lo huelan. La mayoría de las veces te dan tres cuatro minutos alrededor de una cotización para hacerlo. Es como salir a pecho descubierto y decir AQUÍ ESTOY!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2011)

Postee señor Fran200 postee, me hace falta, ya me entiende.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Vaya día !!
> 
> Tres puntos:
> 
> ...





Pues es curioso. He apreciado lo mismo. Es un valor que si bien a largo puede dar juego, a corto me está dejando muy desencantado. He estado metido en bastantes valores (SAN, TRE, REP, ITX, IBE, BKT...) y con ellos no entiendo nada. Se pasa 8 minutos en +2,82%... parada... yo esperando que decida a seguir a sus mayores (BBVA y SAN) y segundos después está en +1,56%. En segundos. Para en apenas dos minutos ponerse en 3,50% y volver a caer al valor original. Y de verdad que no había ni pasado ni 5 minutos.

Con los latigazos que pega, es imposible seguir una tendencia. Pensaba que habían sido dos días raros... pero si opinas lo mismo ya me da que pensar.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Pues imagine con cantidades millonarias. No es solo soltar papel, hay que escalonar, órdenes cuasi- simultáneas de compra y venta, para "sujetar" el nivel elegido y no derrumbar o lanzar el valor.
> Cuando se detecta una cantidad fuerte se producen esas velas, en ambas direcciones, que si no sabes lo que estás haciendo te "comen" las ganancias.
> 
> Amigo esa cantidad de dinero parece insignificante, pero es lo suficiente atractiva para que alguien se fije en ella para sacar provecho.
> ...



Joder, es que no es que vayan a por las gacelas... ¡¡Es que ya no dejan respirar ni a las zariguellas!!

Gracias por el consejo. Jamás, repito, JAMÁS imaginé que 18.000 acciones de BKT llamasen la atención de nadie. No se repetirá.


----------



## Fran200 (13 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Joder, es que no es que vayan a por las gacelas... ¡¡Es que ya no dejan respirar ni a las zariguellas!!
> 
> Gracias por el consejo. Jamás, repito, JAMÁS imaginé que 18.000 acciones de BKT llamasen la atención de nadie. No se repetirá.



No sigo BKT, pero aquí tengo una tablilla y mire:

16h09.56 volumen 0 3.581
16h09.56 volumen 15.000 3.571
16h10.07 volumen 62 3.561
16.10.57 volumen 1017 3.563
16h11.42 volumen 18.000 3.515

Amigo en los minutos anteriores y posteriores el volumen era la cuarta parte de lo que metió usted. Calcule si salió a pecho descubierto o no.

Los datos los he cogido de una página "open" no de mi sistema. Espero que no estén demasiado equivocados.

Por ejemplo un BBVA que mueve unas 20 veces mas acciones, es raro ver tandas de más de 10.000 acciones. Calcule amigo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2011)

Que pagina si puede saberse?


----------



## Fran200 (13 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que pagina si puede saberse?



Es un software PCBOLSA, no está mal. Pero corra a las 00.00 borran todos

Tiene que abrir un gráfico y abajo le da a Tick, sale el volumen de las acciones.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> No sigo BKT, pero aquí tengo una tablilla y mire:
> 
> 16h09.56 volumen 0 3.581
> 16h09.56 volumen 15.000 3.571
> ...




La **** madre... Mira mamá, ¡¡¡salgo en internet con mis 18.000!!!

En menos de dos minutos de 3,58 a 3,51... Entorno al 2%.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2011)

Señor Fran200 como lo ve para estos ultimos tres dias, y sabiendo que el viernes hay vencimiento?


----------



## Fran200 (13 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> La **** madre... Mira mamá, ¡¡¡salgo en internet con mis 18.000!!!
> 
> En menos de dos minutos de 3,58 a 3,51... Entorno al 2%.



Leche pues si le ha gustado deme un thanks, que tengo que adelantar a Zuloman ::::::::


----------



## ghkghk (13 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Leche pues si le ha gustado deme un thanks, que tengo que adelantar a Zuloman ::::::::




Ya estaba dado al escribir su mens...


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> La **** madre... Mira mamá, ¡¡¡salgo en internet con mis 18.000!!!
> 
> En menos de dos minutos de 3,58 a 3,51... Entorno al 2%.



Eres un creador de mercado


----------



## Fran200 (14 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Fran200 como lo ve para estos ultimos tres dias, y sabiendo que el viernes hay vencimiento?



Tengo movimientos fuertes para el viernes. Volatilidad alta.

Ahora mismo tengo abiertos largos, esperando a niveles de mañana.

Ahora mismo: 

7880. En 7845 podría haber ampliación de posiciones en largo.

Ese 7880 parece ser que podría dar un "regalo adicional" por encima de 8100

Y si la cosa se tuerce?

7746 se empiezan a realizar beneficios y el final de mi recorrido 7536.

Cuando mañana abra el chiringuito por la mañana, es cuando empezará a escupir datos, espero que no varíe mucho de lo que he puesto.


----------



## Nico (14 Sep 2011)

Gracias Fran !

Muy buenos datos como siempre.

===

*ghkghk:*

Si te sirve el dato -y ahora que lo comenta Fran seré más cuidadoso- mis miserables 4 o 5000 SAN, más de una vez las veo "aparecer solitas" entre las ordenes.

No hay duda que quienes TIENEN LAS MAQUINAS DE VERDAD (y no las que usamos nosotros) se dan una panzada pudiendo "ver" anticipadamente todas las órdenes pendientes.

Y es cierto, en SAN ves órdenes de 2000 acciones (me ha pasado más de una vez) que se terminan "calzando" en dos bloques (uno de 1580 y otro de 420 acciones por ejemplo) así que, si en SAN a veces algo tan mísero como 2000 acciones tienen que "partirlo" para poder calzar la orden, *ya te supondrás 18.000 acciones de Bankinter lo que hacen en el listado de ordenes !!*

Busca la liquidez. Te evitarás malas jugadas.


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Han ido bien, han ido bien. Aunque me he llevado una sorpresa... desagradable. He dado una orden de venta a 3,563, con lo que me llevaba un pico importante en mi segunda entrada. Pues bien, de 18.000 acciones se me han ejecutado una 6.000 a ese precio, y ha comenzado el goteo hasta que las últimas 7.000 se han ejecutado en 3,515.
> 
> ¿De 3,56 a 3,51 no es demasiado rango para una acción que será de las 10 con más volumen del Ibex? De hecho, debido a esto en la segunda entrada no he ganado ni 40 euros.
> 
> No sé, confiaba en que me entrasen las 18.000 de golpe, quizá algunas a 3,55... pero si yo no soy capaz de colocar esas acciones, ¿qué pasa si alguien intenta vender 2 millones de euros? ¿O es que he intentado colocar papel a la vez que la mitad de los leones del Serengueti?





debianita dijo:


> Que grande! Metiendo ordenes gordas a mercado, debe ser usted el terror de las máquinitas :Aplauso:





ghkghk dijo:


> No sé si lo dice en broma o en serio, pero creía que 70.000 euros era una MIERDA en una acción del IBEX, incapaz de mover ni una millonésima parte del valor. Es así, ¿verdad? Porque mi estrategia de aprovechar cualquier rebote para subirme al carro, entrar fuerte con SL y SP ceñidísimo e ir sacando picotazos por la escasa comisión... se va al garete si le doy a la venta y me vende un 0.8% por debajo.




Póngase pero ya... poder ver las 5 posiciones de compra o venta para ver si cuando quiere vender... hay alguien que se las compra... xd... :ouch:


Un leoncio como usted no deberia operar a mercado... :no:

ponga un precio... y que poco a poco las maquinitas hagan su trabajo...



Saludos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Sep 2011)

Muchas gracias señor Fran200, yo ando largo, desde esta mañana pero tanto guano ultimamente me tiene super nervioso con un +1 en la cuenta, asi que en los 7880-7905 cierro porque mi gacelle premium system me dice que a partir del jueves toca fiesta. Espero que sus niveles se cumplan por arriba que asi hago la semana y macontento.


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> La **** madre... Mira mamá, ¡¡¡salgo en internet con mis 18.000!!!
> 
> En menos de dos minutos de 3,58 a 3,51... Entorno al 2%.



No se como va el broker de bankinter... pero yo me abria una cuenta en Renta4 ahora mismo..., ajustar la posi al céntimo y estudiar al adversario es vital en el intradia... 8:



Operar a mercado no es de leoncios... :no: es de... 

Saludos 8:


----------



## pollastre (14 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> La **** madre... Mira mamá, ¡¡¡salgo en internet con mis 18.000!!!
> 
> En menos de dos minutos de 3,58 a 3,51... Entorno al 2%.



Haga caso al Sr. Fran200, porque en esta lleva más razón que un santo... 70.000€ en bloque llaman la atención, no se subestime (máxime en un "illiquid squeeze" como el que se está viviendo estas últimas semanas a nivel general en los mercados).

Mis algoritmos de distribución y acumulación dividen todas mis órdenes bloque en segmentos gaceleros pseudo-aleatorios, pero NUNCA con importes superiores a 20.000€ por segmento. Con eso que le diga....


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> No se como va el broker de bankinter... pero yo me abria una cuenta en Renta4 ahora mismo..., ajustar la posi al céntimo y estudiar al adversario es vital en el intradia... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si es por lo de ver las posiciones de oferta y demanda, también se puede. Pero creo que voy a durar poco con lo de intradía... en cuanto hagamos suelo* voy a largo, y a l/p. 

* Suelo, o algo similar.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Haga caso al Sr. Fran200, porque en esta lleva más razón que un santo... 70.000€ en bloque llaman la atención, no se subestime (máxime en un "illiquid squeeze" como el que se está viviendo estas últimas semanas a nivel general en los mercados).
> 
> Mis algoritmos de distribución y acumulación dividen todas mis órdenes bloque en segmentos gaceleros pseudo-aleatorios, pero NUNCA con importes superiores a 20.000€ por segmento. Con eso que le diga....



Fran y Pollastre, os dedico una canción...

[YOUTUBE]aWyeVfuolT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Sep 2011)

Señor Pollastre, no le he querido decir nada hoy, porque he supuesto que estara usted liado enseñando las fotos de sus vacaciones y tal a sus allegados, pero de mañana no pasa que de algun nivel del daxie, que yo no paso noche que no pida por su niña al señor mercado. Y atela en corto que hoy las niñas salen como salen, mas que las gallinas.


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2011)

Con estudiar las posis que hay puestas... y poner la tuya para no vender más barato que al precio que has fijado ya vale..., igual no entran todas, pero te evitas lo que te ha pasado hoy... ::



Saludos 8:


----------



## aksarben (14 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> La **** madre... Mira mamá, ¡¡¡salgo en internet con mis 18.000!!!
> 
> En menos de dos minutos de 3,58 a 3,51... Entorno al 2%.



Para leoncio no da, pero para gatete agresivo, al menos 

Enhorabuena por la lección aprendida  (y enseñada al resto)


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si es por lo de ver las posiciones de oferta y demanda, también se puede. Pero creo que voy a durar poco con lo de intradía... en cuanto hagamos suelo* voy a largo, y a l/p.
> 
> * Suelo, o algo similar.





pues ya lo está contratando... en R4 te sale gratis a poco que operes... ya verá usted que divertido es ver como juegan las maquinitas con las posis... 



Saludos


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Con estudiar las posis que hay puestas... y poner la tuya para no vender más barato que al precio que has fijado ya vale..., igual no entran todas, pero te evitas lo que te ha pasado hoy... ::
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Me voy pal Dow... Esto se me ha quedado pequeño


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me voy pal Dow... Esto se me ha quedado pequeño



No lo diga muy alto que ya está listo el impuesto de patrimonio y como nos (bueno, LES) lean, bajan los límites


----------



## Fran200 (14 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Fran y Pollastre, os dedico una canción...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]aWyeVfuolT4[/YOUTUBE]










Gracias, como sabe lo que me gusta...:baba:


----------



## pollastre (14 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Pollastre, no le he querido decir nada hoy, porque he supuesto que estara usted liado enseñando las fotos de sus vacaciones y tal a sus allegados, pero de mañana no pasa que de algun nivel del daxie, que yo no paso noche que no pida por su niña al señor mercado. Y atela en corto que hoy las niñas salen como salen, mas que las gallinas.



Esta la cosa apretada esta semana, Sr. Chinito... Apenas he terminado de "aterrizar" y tengo un buen follón montado, fundamentalmente por la oficina nueva, con todos los quebraderos que conlleva hasta que medio consigues ponerla en marcha.

Por eso es posible que durante unos pocos días no pueda pasarme mucho por aquí, pero descuide que ya haré alguna escapada...


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Gracias, como sabe lo que me gusta...:baba:



Es que con vuestra sabiduría me habéis cortado las alas. Y eso que con mi método y mi índice de aciertos esta semana me sentía como Ícaro.... y claro, quemadito estoy...


----------



## Fran200 (14 Sep 2011)

No afino demasiado con los alemanes, pero si le sirve

5134-5206 con recorrido hasta 272

5046 es la puerta del infierno.


----------



## Claca (14 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a ver si Claca u otro nos da un suelo temporal en un gráfico del IBEX



No creo que sea momento de ir buscando suelos temporales, porque el entorno de volatilidad no permite operativas tranquilas en ese sentido.

Estamos ya muy cerca de los objetivos bajistas que tengo (7.390 IBEX, 4.870 DAX), pero eso no quiere decir que las caídas deban frenar ahí. Ahora lo que se trata es de estar atentos a ver qué quiere hacer el mercado. Lo que también es verdad que hasta el momento todo va sucediendo más o menos según tenía previsto, y el rebote que hemos visto hoy en las bolsas va en muy buena dirección, no porque las manos fuertes estén entrando o no en acciones posicionándose para el medio plazo, sino por el dinero que está saliendo de otros sitios. Veremos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Sep 2011)

Buenos dias,

hoy toca subir o bajar no hay otra posibilidad, haganme caso, se de lo que hablo.


----------



## Vokiabierto (14 Sep 2011)

Hay rebaja de rating de dos bancos gabachos... ¿ya esta descontado o habrá guano?


----------



## morgan (14 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Tengo movimientos fuertes para el viernes. Volatilidad alta.
> 
> Ahora mismo tengo abiertos largos, esperando a niveles de mañana.
> 
> ...



Pues me temo sr. fran que la cosa se ha torcido. Hoy se ha levantado un sr. de moodys, ha notado un picor en el huevo derecho y le ha dado por bajar la nota de SG.

El futuro del ibex ha pasado de casi 7900 a 7740. A ver que ocurre de aquí a que abra.

Ayer me perdí la fiesta y hoy que iba a apuntarme, va y parece que se dá la vuelta . Vaya putada. .


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Sep 2011)

Parece que estaba descontada la de CA pero no la se SG, :XX:


----------



## The Replicant (14 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> hoy toca subir o bajar no hay otra posibilidad, haganme caso, se de lo que hablo.



definitivamente es ud. el gurú de este foro :Aplauso:

eso si, después del sr. muertoviviente ::


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

Hace una semana que hasta yo sé que les van a rebajar la nota...Vaya estafa. Y eso que estoy fuera.

Buenos días a todos.


----------



## AssGaper (14 Sep 2011)

Lo que os dije, hoy toca guano

La agencia de calificación Moody's rebajó el rating de varios bancos franceses, entre ellos Credit Agricole (ACA: xpar) y Societe Generale (GLE: xpar);

El oro cotizado en euros está muy cerca del máximo histórico, en torno a 1.375 euros por onza

Por último, las principales plazas asiáticas están cayendo y todos los futuros de Norteamérica están también en rojo: S & 500 (SP500.I: -1,3%) y Nasdaq 100 (NAS100.I: -1,15% )


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Sep 2011)

La bolsa es un ente vivo, con sus manías y cabreos


----------



## aitor33 (14 Sep 2011)

En negativo, y está claro que la banca va a ser la protagonista de la jornada, yo creo que hoy va a haber una gran volatilidad en valores bancarios por lo de la rebaja esa...ienso:


----------



## Fran200 (14 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Tengo movimientos fuertes para el viernes. Volatilidad alta.
> 
> Ahora mismo tengo abiertos largos, esperando a niveles de mañana.
> 
> ...





morgan dijo:


> Pues me temo sr. fran que la cosa se ha torcido. Hoy se ha levantado un sr. de moodys, ha notado un picor en el huevo derecho y le ha dado por bajar la nota de SG.
> 
> El futuro del ibex ha pasado de casi 7900 a 7740. A ver que ocurre de aquí a que abra.
> 
> Ayer me perdí la fiesta y hoy que iba a apuntarme, va y parece que se dá la vuelta . Vaya putada. .




Está usted seguro? Mire donde ha rebotado, y mire donde estamos. De momento 100 puntos, canal principal recorrido de cabo a rabo.

Ahora voy a seguir con la tarea. Puede que hoy haga la jornada bastante antes de lo que esperaba. 

Suerte.


----------



## Fran200 (14 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> No afino demasiado con los alemanes, pero si le sirve
> 
> 5134-5206 con recorrido hasta 272
> 
> 5046 es la puerta del infierno.



Respecto el Dax, la apertura ha sido mala, pero en cuanto ha enganchado el canal 5134, ha dado señal de entrada, de momento +30 puntos de regalo. Tampoco está mal, pero a este no juego.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Sep 2011)

Es hablar Fran200 y subir el pan (en el buen sentido)


----------



## AssGaper (14 Sep 2011)

Menudo peponcio, vamos directos a los 110000


----------



## Fran200 (14 Sep 2011)

Señores hoy en la primera hora se han hecho los objetivos. Dejo al sistema en piloto automático, que el solito en esta situación sabe optimizar las entradas.

Nos vemos y suerte.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Sep 2011)

Bueno, fuera el largo con mas 175 pipos, yo he acabado la semana, ahora ya el ansia de la avaricia.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Sep 2011)

Bueno, fuera de SAN con casi un 3%. Y con el broker de openbank (SAN) dando por saco sin actualizar el nivel del IBEX, cerrándose por inactividad (cada 5 minutos) y otras putaditas varias para no dejarme vender )


----------



## univac (14 Sep 2011)

Llegamos al 8000 o falta gas?


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

univac dijo:


> Llegamos al 8000 o falta gas?



Está me la sé. Hasta 8100 hay gas.


----------



## eruique (14 Sep 2011)

Eurobonos gas-
Bruselas anuncia que en breve habrá una propuesta de eurobonos - elEconomista.es


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

2.000 Bankinters y 800 MTS... 

EUR 17.644,00 17.428,00 216,00 1,24 %

Y sí, es ludopatía. Pero coger la onda da buen resultado si buscas poco margen. Y puedes colocarlo, no como ayer...


----------



## morgan (14 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Está usted seguro? Mire donde ha rebotado, y mire donde estamos. De momento 100 puntos, canal principal recorrido de cabo a rabo.
> 
> Ahora voy a seguir con la tarea. Puede que hoy haga la jornada bastante antes de lo que esperaba.
> 
> Suerte.



Hombre, yo le decía que igual nos ibamos al escenario por abajo que usted había planteado, después de leer lo de moodys y ver que el ibex se había ido desde los 7900 a los 7740.

No voy a descubrir ahora que es usted un máquina . Ya lo sabía hace tiempo.


----------



## The Replicant (14 Sep 2011)

parece que hoy se han levantado temprano y ya han hecho lo que tenian que hacer hasta la tarde:


_* A las 14.30: 

- PRECIOS DE PRODUCCIÓN INDUSTRIAL de agosto. 

Dato previo: +0,2%. Previsión: -0,1% 

Subyacente: 
Dato previo: +0,4%. Previsión: +0,2%. 

Valoración: 4-5. 
Repercusión en bolsa: tanto bolsas como bonos lo quieren lo más bajo posible en época de bonanza económica. En crisis y recesión lo quieren alto en las bolsas como indicador de posible aumento de demanda y por tanto signo de actividad economica. 

- VENTAS AL POR MENOR de agosto. 

Dato previo: +0,5%. Previsión: +0,2%. 

Excluyendo coches: 

Previo: +0,5%. Previsión: +0,2%. 
Valoración: 4. _


y a las 6 de la tarde la Gila-conferencia a tres bandas, puede ser divertido :XX:


----------



## locoAC (14 Sep 2011)

Cuidado amigos, hay muchas cosas que ya estaban descontadas (paripé Merkel, Sarko, Papandreu; planteamiento de eurobonos), por eso hemos llegado a rozar de nuevo los 8000. Las posiciones largas de las manos fuertes, anunciadas aquí hace unos días, así lo demuestran.

Toca semana de bajadas hasta el 20-21.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Sep 2011)

Señores hoy tienen la suerte de estar en buenas manos con Fran200 , tradeen en su canal y jinchense a pillar plusvas 

Si por un casual se rompiera el canal.......salgan pitando......hasta que el TT les guie ::

Hoy creo que tengo que cerrar un contrato importante y espero no tener tiempo de acompañarles ....espero la llegada de unos jugosos cheques......aunque con un poco de suerte ahora que voy a la oficina me los encuentro encima de la mesa ....en ese caso tendre el placer de intentar hacerles reir un rato con mis disparates zuloeforicos 

EDITO PARA OF TOPIC: Ayer por la noche me lo he pasado a lo grande dandole caña a un fanboy sindical en este hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...titucionales-y-las-ayudas-los-sindicatos.html

si entre plusva y plusva tienen tiempo les recomiendo que visiten el hilo, la diversion la tienen garantizada ::


----------



## aksarben (14 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> EDITO PARA OF TOPIC: Ayer por la noche me lo he pasado a lo grande dandole caña a un fanboy sindical en este hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...titucionales-y-las-ayudas-los-sindicatos.html



Tiene usted mucho tiempo libre OR Tiene usted una paciencia de santo.


----------



## The Replicant (14 Sep 2011)

está claro que la palabra mágica ahora mismo es EUROBONO.
Cada vez que alguien la pronuncia todo se arregla

_Las bolsas suben tras las palabras de Barroso sobre el eurobono_


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Sep 2011)

Tiran para arriba las BKT


----------



## sirpask (14 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> está claro que la palabra mágica ahora mismo es EUROBONO.
> Cada vez que alguien la pronuncia todo se arregla
> 
> _Las bolsas suben tras las palabras de Barroso sobre el eurobono_



Los Eurobonos podrian ser la puntilla para dejar K.O a Europa. Las PIINGS vendiendo sus paquetitos financieros llenos de mierda con el sello avalista de Alemania y Francia.
Es como poner de pediatra o cuidador de guarderia a un pedofilo o pederasta asesino...

Ellos sabran...


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

Si fuera alemán y aprueban los Eurobonos, quemo el Reichstag.


----------



## mataresfacil (14 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si fuera alemán y aprueban los Eurobonos, quemo el Reichstag.



Si fuera español y no aprueban los eurobonos quemo el reichstag


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Sep 2011)

¿Y si los aprueban, siendo español?
¿Y si no los aprueban, siendo alemán?

Por curiosidad. ienso:


----------



## morgan (14 Sep 2011)

Joer, entro largo en amadeus a 12,72. Dejo la orden de venta a mercado cuando toque 12,83. Ha sido justo tocarlos y al instante hostión para abajo. Me ha pillado la orden en 12,77 .


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Sep 2011)

Fitch amenaza pero no podra contra la locomotora europea, hoy doblamos al pig aleman.


----------



## pyn (14 Sep 2011)

¿Cómo ven los técnicos del hilo la situación de TL5-Mediaset? Desde mínimos lleva un buen recorrido, parece que directos a cerrar el gap de los 4.337€.


----------



## univac (14 Sep 2011)

Que aburrimiento los dias sin guano...y eso que se acaba el mundo igualmente


----------



## rafaxl (14 Sep 2011)

No entiendo como queda gente que quiere que aprueben los eurobonos. En mi opinion sera el principio del fin de lo que hoy conocemos. Recortes brutales de todos los derechos a cambio de seguir en esto que llaman euro y enladrillar cualquier minimo recobeco que quede en el pais.

Comparto opinion con sirpask.

Ya teneis ahi cerca los 8000, 500 puntos de subida en 3 dias. ¿Ahora que? pues a esperar.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Sep 2011)

Yo solo puedo decir que estamos en maximos o muy cerca segun mi gacelle premium system. Pero seguimos con el mismo planteamiento del mes.


----------



## The Replicant (14 Sep 2011)

_Un portavoz del gobierno francés dice que no habrá comunicación después de la conferencia con Atenas y con Berlin. ¿Esto significa que no vamos a saber cuáles son las conclusiones y de qué temas hablaron? Pues esto puede no sentar bien del todo los mercados, pero el que hablen sigue gustando... la verdad es que este titular desconcierta un poco. Seguiremos cautelosos._

esto se va pareciendo cada vez mas a Gila )


----------



## locoAC (14 Sep 2011)

Insisto, el ibex se está topando continuamente con techos en el entorno de los 7960-7980.


----------



## rafaxl (14 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Insisto, el ibex se está topando continuamente con techos en el entorno de los 7960-7980.



Y el dax parece que quiere tirar parriba, tendremos sorpresita esta tarde??? ya sabemos que estos cabrones van de 1000 puntos en 1000 puntos.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

Madre mía. Bankinter y sus bandazos son un pozo de petróleo. Te metas donde te metas siempre la ves un -2% abajo en breve... pero también arriba. Ahora a ver como meto la orden para no dejármela otra vez en el punto de salida...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Sep 2011)

La deuda de los bancos espaoles con el BCE marca un mximo anual | Economa | elmundo.es


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

¡Ayuda por Dios que Bankinter se me va de las manos! ¿Cómo saco las acciones? De 2.000 en 2.000? ¿Menos? Me veo que la lío...


----------



## ser superior (14 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Los Eurobonos podrian ser la puntilla para dejar K.O a Europa. Las PIINGS vendiendo sus paquetitos financieros llenos de mierda con el sello avalista de Alemania y Francia.
> Es como poner de pediatra o cuidador de guarderia a un pedofilo o pederasta asesino...
> 
> Ellos sabran...



muy buen apunte. Hace un tiempo aun tenía esperanzas, ahora veo que estúpidas, en que un gobierno financiero no equivaldría a perder la soberanía, y lo que es peor, ser exprimidos por los supuestos ricos de Europa para pagar las carencias que ellos también tienen. Entonces creía que un Eurobono frenaría la sangría, y si bien no solucionaría la crisis podría darnos aire hasta que pase lo gordo del chaparrón. Hoy veo que estaba equivocado. Los Eurobonos solo se pondrán en funcionamiento dejando muy clara la pérdida de soberanía. Esto supondrá, que mientras podamos hacer recortes nosotros ellos no tendrán que hacer recortes para pagar las deudas que como nosotros tienen. Pero es que como apuntas la podredumbre será aun peor. Se nos sacara hasta el último centavo y recortan todos los beneficios sociales, y mientras tanto, los eurobonos esparcirán por el mundo la mierda europea, al más puro estilo hipotecas subprime. 

Oh Dios del guano, muéstranos el camino a ti!


----------



## rafaxl (14 Sep 2011)

7990, y el dax subiendo 100 puntos y sin descanso. Otro tironcito 103 puntos...


El dow en verde ya... joder como caminan estos tios.


----------



## morgan (14 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¡Ayuda por Dios que Bankinter se me va de las manos! ¿Cómo saco las acciones? De 2.000 en 2.000? ¿Menos? Me veo que la lío...



Si lo quieres hacer manual, fijate en el volumen de compra. Espera a que haya un buen número de acciones en "demanda" y tira la orden enseguida.

Te digo que esperes a que haya un buen número de acciones en demanda porque ya sabes que por cada operación hay mordida en comisiones.

Si lo quieres hacer automático pon la orden de venta en "limitada", pero eso ya sabes que cada vez que toque ese valor la operación se lanza y te puede estar haciendo operaciones sucesivas de venta con volumenes irrisorios.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Si lo quieres hacer manual, fijate en el volumen de compra. Espera a que haya un buen número de acciones en "demanda" y tira la orden enseguida.
> 
> Te digo que esperes a que haya un buen número de acciones en demanda porque ya sabes que por cada operación hay mordida en comisiones.
> 
> Si lo quieres hacer automático pon la orden de venta en "limitada", pero eso ya sabes que cada vez que toque ese valor la operación se lanza y te puede estar haciendo operaciones sucesivas de venta con volumenes irrisorios.




Quizá lo mejor sea " a mercado" y que barra todas las posiciones, ¿no?... Me da lo mismo bajar algo el precio, me doy más que satisfecho aunque baje un 0,5% la acción.


----------



## rafaxl (14 Sep 2011)

Otro tiron mas, ya pillamos los 8000. A tomar por culo el guano. Los alemanes endemoniados subiendo casi un 3%. Vaya descojone, y el carpatos corriendose de gusto pensando en merkel.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

Bueno, todo fuera con un +2,5% ponderado entre MTS y BKT. Gracias a los que han apoyado el verde para hoy que me ha hecho lanzarme, especialemente a Fran.


----------



## morgan (14 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Quizá lo mejor sea " a mercado" y que barra todas las posiciones, ¿no?... Me da lo mismo bajar algo el precio, me doy más que satisfecho aunque baje un 0,5% la acción.



Eso ya como lo veas. Acuerdate de lo que comentabas ayer, que te barre todas las posiciones hacia abajo hasta que el volumen de demanda cubre el volumen que has vendido, y eso te hizo perder unas buenas plusvis. 

Yo es lo que suelo usar (a mercado) porque en primer lugar hago varias operaciones pero mis volumenes por operación no son muy amplios, y en segundo lugar uso cfds, que lo que hace es cobrarme un 0,1% de comisión pero siempre en 1 operación, y lo que me hace cuando hay "saltos" de cotización durante mi operación es promediar el precio, no contarme varias operaciones, por lo que la comisión es mas o menos "constante".

Yo antes de meter 70000 euros en acciones, preferiría usar unos 20000 en cfds. Te metes en varios valores con operaciones en cfds de unos 2 o 3 mil euros, y con eso "juegas" en cada operación como si tuvieras unos 12000 euros en acciones (todo esto aproximado). Al final el efecto es como si estuvieras jugando 60000 euros, y no tendrías esos problemas porque tus operaciones son de volumen "moderado". 

Pero eso ya cada uno.


----------



## sirpask (14 Sep 2011)

ser superior dijo:


> muy buen apunte. Hace un tiempo aun tenía esperanzas, ahora veo que estúpidas, en que un gobierno financiero no equivaldría a perder la soberanía, y lo que es peor, ser exprimidos por los supuestos ricos de Europa para pagar las carencias que ellos también tienen. Entonces creía que un Eurobono frenaría la sangría, y si bien no solucionaría la crisis podría darnos aire hasta que pase lo gordo del chaparrón. Hoy veo que estaba equivocado. Los Eurobonos solo se pondrán en funcionamiento dejando muy clara la pérdida de soberanía. Esto supondrá, que mientras podamos hacer recortes nosotros ellos no tendrán que hacer recortes para pagar las deudas que como nosotros tienen. Pero es que como apuntas la podredumbre será aun peor. Se nos sacara hasta el último centavo y recortan todos los beneficios sociales, y mientras tanto, los eurobonos esparcirán por el mundo la mierda europea, al más puro estilo hipotecas subprime.
> 
> Oh Dios del guano, muéstranos el camino a ti!



Es otra forma de mirarlo, segun tu teoria los paises que no son PIIGS se van a beneficiar de los Eurobonos por diversas razones:
1.- Podran colar su mierda revuelta con la nuestra.
2.- Nos exprimiran a nosotros para pagar nuestra mierda y la suya.
3.- Nos pondran de Escudo, como venia hoy reflejado en la viñeta del ABC que salia un OBAMA disfrazado de capitan america y en su escudo ponia España e Italia. Mientras le atacaban "los mercados".
4.- Les deberemos "tanto" que podran venir a veranear a España por 4 perras.
5.- seremos sus sirvientes y recolectores de desperdicios como por ejemplo "Residuos Nucleares".
6.- La Ley les amaparará, por que si votamos todos al PP como parece, este partido podra ahcer reformas en la cosntitucion sin referendum.
7.- Las revueltas no se callaran a porrazos, sino a balazos.
9.- Lo primero que haran, será intentar destruir la educacion... Con este percal, lo que menos se desea es tener gente formada.
10.-Otro tipo de Mad Max.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Sep 2011)

Las has sacado de 2000 en 2000 y paquetes de 1000?


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Eso ya como lo veas. Acuerdate de lo que comentabas ayer, que te barre todas las posiciones hacia abajo hasta que el volumen de demanda cubre el volumen que has vendido, y eso te hizo perder unas buenas plusvis.
> 
> Yo es lo que suelo usar (a mercado) porque en primer lugar hago varias operaciones pero mis volumenes por operación no son muy amplios, y en segundo lugar uso cfds, que lo que hace es cobrarme un 0,1% de comisión pero siempre en 1 operación, y lo que me hace cuando hay "saltos" de cotización durante mi operación es promediar el precio, no contarme varias operaciones, por lo que la comisión es mas o menos "constante".
> 
> ...




Es que un 0,1 es una pasada. Desmonta mi operativa. Mis comisiones son:


BANKINTER / MERCADO CONTINUO / EUR
Nº de títulos:
18500
Precio por acción:
A mercado
Último cambio disponible:
3,706 (14/09/11 - 12:34)
Plazo de validez:
Hasta el 14/09/2011
Importe aprox. sin comisiones:
68.561,00 EUR
Comisión y gastos aproximados:
20,98 EUR Ver comisión y gastos Abre ventana nueva


Estas son mis comisiones si entrase ahora mismo (no le he dado al OK, es para mostrarlo).


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Las has sacado de 2000 en 2000 y paquetes de 1000?




Más o menos, aunque hoy he entrado con bastante menos pero también he puesto en MTS cuando aún estaba en plano.

Un día de estos me distraigo, no pongo stops, salgo de la oficina y cuando vuelvo me va a hacer gracia mi operativa...


----------



## sirpask (14 Sep 2011)

Iberdrola subiendo.. por fin. 
Hoy he recuperado 53,45 euritos... ya veremos como acaba esto.. va todo demasiado bien.


----------



## morgan (14 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es que un 0,1 es una pasada. Desmonta mi operativa. Mis comisiones son:
> 
> 
> BANKINTER / MERCADO CONTINUO / EUR
> ...



Ajam, entendido. ¿Al usar el broker bankinter, si compras bkt, no te están cobrando la comisión del broker y solo te cobran la tasa de la cnmv?. Será algo así. Si fuera otro valor, la comisión seguro que es mucho más de ese 0,1%.

Cuando se lanza una operación en bolsa, tanto la compra como la venta, primero te soplan la comisión de la cnmv y luego la comisión de tu broker. Pero la comisión de la cnmv te la cobra por cada operación. 

Igual estoy equivocado, pero que yo sepa, lo que te sale ahí, es la información previa de la comisión si la operación se ejecuta de una tacada.

Si por un casual, se te lanzan varias operaciones de venta a distintos precios (como te pasó ayer), son distintas operaciones y por cada una de ellas la cnmv hace "caja". Me imagino que puedes revisar la operación de ayer y ver las comisiones totales y así ves si lo que te comento es cierto (que igual estoy confundido). 

En tu caso, si solo vas a operar con bkt está muy bien. Si quieres probar con otros valores de bolsa, me imagino que sería mucho mas caro y a lo mejor te vendría mejor otro broker más especializado (¿bankinter te permite cfds?).


----------



## rafaxl (14 Sep 2011)

8035 en el ibex hamijos. El dow lleva un rebote de mas de 100 puntos hoy y el dax sube un 3%. 

8100 a la vista??


----------



## Nico (14 Sep 2011)

GHKGHK:

Si te fijas en el sistema de ordenes, un poco oculto hay una opción que se llama "condicionadas" o "condiciones" y allí puedes meter UNA única orden pero armada de diferentes modos. Uno de ellos es "en lotes de XXX acciones".

Si no lo encuentras avísame que lo busco y soy más claro en indicarte el link en concreto pero, lo tienes en las órdenes de VENTA (abajo, en uno de los enlaces pequeños y perdidos)


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Sep 2011)

A ver si aparece el Gandalf por los 118X en el sp


----------



## sirpask (14 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> 8035 en el ibex hamijos. El dow lleva un rebote de mas de 100 puntos hoy y el dax sube un 3%.
> 
> 8100 a la vista??



FMI: España e Italia precisan ayuda internacional para evitar un contagio
12:38

El mercado está oliendo dinero fresco... ya veremos a ver, por que seguimos en la UCI.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Ajam, entendido. ¿Al usar el broker bankinter, si compras bkt, no te están cobrando la comisión del broker y solo te cobran la tasa de la cnmv?. Será algo así. Si fuera otro valor, la comisión seguro que es mucho más de ese 0,1%.
> 
> Cuando se lanza una operación en bolsa, tanto la compra como la venta, primero te soplan la comisión de la cnmv y luego la comisión de tu broker. Pero la comisión de la cnmv te la cobra por cada operación.
> 
> ...





Correcto, al ser de Bankinter no me cobra su propia comisión (el canón de bolsa sí, pero desglosado debió ser como esos 20 euros pero en pequeños paquetes).

De todas formas, hasta 90.000 euros son 8 euros en todos los demás valores nacionales (más canón bolsa).

Creo que no me permte cfds.


----------



## dj-mesa (14 Sep 2011)

Mañana y pasado, estas subidas se habrán esfumado y con intereses


----------



## rafaxl (14 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> FMI: España e Italia precisan ayuda internacional para evitar un contagio
> 12:38
> 
> El mercado está oliendo dinero fresco... ya veremos a ver, por que seguimos en la UCI.



Otra vez a vueltas con esto? pero no han visto el paqueton que ha comprado el bce en agosto??y en julio?? y en....?

Alguno quedo pillado e intenta arreglarlo.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> GHKGHK:
> 
> Si te fijas en el sistema de ordenes, un poco oculto hay una opción que se llama "condicionadas" o "condiciones" y allí puedes meter UNA única orden pero armada de diferentes modos. Uno de ellos es "en lotes de XXX acciones".
> 
> Si no lo encuentras avísame que lo busco y soy más claro en indicarte el link en concreto pero, lo tienes en las órdenes de VENTA (abajo, en uno de los enlaces pequeños y perdidos)



Imagino que es esto:

Tipos de restricciones
Volumen mínimo
La orden se envía al mercado si existen un volumen mínimo de títulos a ejecutar. Si hay ese mínimo pero no se ejecuta la totalidad de la orden, la parte no ejecutada se queda posicionada al "cambio límite" marcado. Si por el contrario no hay títulos para que se ejecute ese mínimo marcado, la orden se anula.
Esta restricción solo se puede establecer con el mercado abierto y para órdenes "cambio límite" que ataquen precios de mercado.
Se usa en valores que tengan poca liquidez, evitando que se ejecuten una pequeña cantidad de títulos.
Títulos a mostrar
La orden se envía al mercado permitiendo la posibilidad de elegir el número de títulos que queremos que se muestren. El volumen de títulos a mostrar no puede ser inferior a 250. Cuando los títulos mostrados se ejecutan, se genera una nueva orden al Mercado, que se coloca "a la cola" en el precio. Esta opción está disponible tanto con el mercado abierto como cerrado, para órdenes "cambio límite" sin necesidad de que ataquen precios de mercado.
Se usa cuando queramos enviar una orden de volumen elevado sin mostrar el volumen total, evitando presionar el precio.


Muchísimas gracias porque no lo conocía!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Sep 2011)

Bankinter no permite CFDs.


----------



## morgan (14 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Correcto, al ser de Bankinter no me cobra su propia comisión (el canón de bolsa sí, pero desglosado debió ser como esos 20 euros pero en pequeños paquetes).
> 
> De todas formas, hasta 90.000 euros son 8 euros en todos los demás valores nacionales (más canón bolsa).
> 
> Creo que no me permte cfds.



Pues en tema de comisiones está bastante bien tu broker, pero que muy bien. Probé una vez el de openbank y me pareció caro. El fijo por una operación como la tuya de 90000 euros serían 44 euros (en total). Y el broker de banesto también era una pasada. 

En renta4 es un 0,15%, pero si superas un número de operaciones al mes puede llegar a bajar hasta un fijo de 2,5 euros vía gratificaciones (pero para ser 2,5 euros hay que hacer un huevo de ellas). 

Aunque me quedo con los cfds. Donde se pueda poner un buen corto, que se quite lo demás. Y además pronto me imagino que se acabará la fiesta. En los 8100 como decía Fran200, (clavará su predicción como siempre).

A todo esto, ahora que vuelvo a echar un ojo a la bolsa, veo que las amadeus por la que aposté hoy, efectivamente no pudieron con los 12,8x. Para una vez que preveo al 100% un movimiento, van las putas maquinitas y me comen la mitad de las plusvis :´(. Así no dejaré de ser una tierna gacela nunca.

Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe que le pasa a amadeus? todos los valores de fiesta y amadeus con una depresión como si se le hubiera muerto el perro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Sep 2011)

Maximos vistos, ahora tocaria ver un jueves y viernes movidito, y movidito significa gunero, pero el mundo ahora ya no se acaba, solo espero que hoy en el telediario a la noche digan que todo va bien.......


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Sep 2011)

Pemex contrata derivados para cubrir hasta 2014 los riesgos de su nueva inversión en Repsol · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## ser superior (14 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Es otra forma de mirarlo, segun tu teoria los paises que no son PIIGS se van a beneficiar de los Eurobonos por diversas razones:
> 1.- Podran colar su mierda revuelta con la nuestra.
> 2.- Nos exprimiran a nosotros para pagar nuestra mierda y la suya.
> 3.- Nos pondran de Escudo, como venia hoy reflejado en la viñeta del ABC que salia un OBAMA disfrazado de capitan america y en su escudo ponia España e Italia. Mientras le atacaban "los mercados".
> ...



de acuerdo en todo. Lo cual me parece tan triste que es para llorar.
:S
Yo ya solo pienso en economía, no dejo de mirar las putas bolsas, la renta fija, las deudas, el oro.. y mirar a ver con quien se reúne la Merkel... y solo hablo de eso. Y lo único que hago es deprimirme y deprimirme... por dios, es patético. De verdad, no quiero saber más. Es fácil decirlo, pero difícil hacerlo, pero no quiero saber más. Si hay una revolución (que lo dudo viendo al rebaño) allí estaré, como estuve con los indignados al principio, antes de que cayeran derrocadísimos por los medios. Pero una revolución de verdad, pero de momento estoy harto. Necesito opio.
:::´(


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Pues en tema de comisiones está bastante bien tu broker, pero que muy bien. Probé una vez el de openbank y me pareció caro. El fijo por una operación como la tuya de 90000 euros serían 44 euros (en total). Y el broker de banesto también era una pasada.
> 
> En renta4 es un 0,15%, pero si superas un número de operaciones al mes puede llegar a bajar hasta un fijo de 2,5 euros vía gratificaciones (pero para ser 2,5 euros hay que hacer un huevo de ellas).
> 
> ...




Se pueden hacer ventas a credito, pero no sé cómo va el tema de comisiones en ese caso. Porque en ese caso, por mucho que sea un euribor +5%... para hacer intradía...

Ni idea de Amadeus...


----------



## Fran200 (14 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Pues en tema de comisiones está bastante bien tu broker, pero que muy bien. Probé una vez el de openbank y me pareció caro. El fijo por una operación como la tuya de 90000 euros serían 44 euros (en total). Y el broker de banesto también era una pasada.
> 
> En renta4 es un 0,15%, pero si superas un número de operaciones al mes puede llegar a bajar hasta un fijo de 2,5 euros vía gratificaciones (pero para ser 2,5 euros hay que hacer un huevo de ellas).
> 
> ...



Proyección amigo, proyección

Las predicciones a este señor.







Un saludo::::::


----------



## sirpask (14 Sep 2011)

La banca española eleva en un tercio el dinero que pide prestado al BCE · ELPAÍS.com


> El agravamiento de la crisis
> La banca española eleva en un tercio el dinero que pide prestado al BCE
> El recurso a la barra libre de liquidez del instituto emisor pone de relieve el incremento de las dificultades de las entidades para financiarse por las vías tradicionales. -Es el dato más alto en 11 meses


----------



## sirpask (14 Sep 2011)

MMM... se me escapa algo. ¿Alquien sabe el por qué de este petardazo de las electricas y gaseosas consumidoras de petroleo?
*IBERDROLARango día: 4,49-4,71 MERCADO CONTINUO 
Volumen: 50.095.424 12:49 
4,750 +4,40% *

MEDIASET ESPAÑARango día: 4,08-4,35 MERCADO CONTINUO 
Volumen: 990.047 12:49 
4,370 +4,37% 

*OHLRango día: 17,15-18,09 MERCADO CONTINUO 
Volumen: 283.888 12:49 
18,130 +4,23% *

*ABERTISRango día: 10,64-11,12 MERCADO CONTINUO *
Volumen: 809.020 12:49 
11,210 +4,18% 

BANKINTERRango día: 3,54-3,74 MERCADO CONTINUO 
Volumen: 404.019 12:49 
3,717 +3,83% 

*IAGRango día: 1,69-1,75 MERCADO CONTINUO *
Volumen: 2.189.642 12:49 
1,754 +3,85% 

*TECNICAS REUNIDASRango día: 24,00-25,00 MERCADO CONTINUO *
Volumen: 207.821 12:49 
25,290 +3,78% 

*ENDESARango día: 16,02-16,76 MERCADO CONTINUO *
Volumen: 172.669 12:49 
16,830 +3,73% 

BBVARango día: 5,30-5,56 MERCADO CONTINUO 
Volumen: 19.573.364 12:49 
5,594 +3,57% 

*ENAGASRango día: 12,84-13,23 MERCADO CONTINUO *
Volumen: 334.785 12:49 
13,355 +3,21%


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Sep 2011)

Me lleva tentando toda la mañana Amadeus para ponerme corto intradía.


----------



## morgan (14 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Proyección amigo, proyección
> 
> Las predicciones a este señor.
> 
> ...



Ha sido un lapsus . Espero que me disculpe.

Predicción es lo que hago yo .


----------



## Yo2k1 (14 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Mañana y pasado, estas subidas se habrán esfumado y con intereses





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Maximos vistos, ahora tocaria ver un jueves y viernes movidito, y movidito significa gunero, pero el mundo ahora ya no se acaba, solo espero que hoy en el telediario a la noche digan que todo va bien.......





rafaxl dijo:


> Otro tiron mas, ya pillamos los 8000. A tomar por culo el guano. Los alemanes endemoniados subiendo casi un 3%. Vaya descojone, y el carpatos corriendose de gusto pensando en merkel.



Seguimos en tendencia bajista o eso tambien se rompe ya? esos 7200 que se cantaban o esos seis mil y pico en esta semana o la que viene, ya no los veremos?
Ya que me estaba animando yo a esperar el SAN a 4, o algun fondo de esos de Ibex, ahora todo verde.
Zuloman, seguimos esperando? o Depeche que tambien hizo sus proyecciones como MV de ver los seis mil y pico?
La verdad, aqui se aprende mucho, o por lo menos se empieza a aprender, gracias a todos


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

Me da que McDonalds lleva un canal que hasta un memo como yo es capaz de seguir. En la pantalla he puesto dos bolis para hacer las reglas esas que hace Claca y sale...







Me he sentido como 

[YOUTUBE]1vUX0aK0Jjc[/YOUTUBE]

por cierto, vaya melodía. Qué maravilla.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Sep 2011)

Tocala, Sam, tocala

Fitch rebaja el rating a 5 comunidades autónomas con perspectiva negativa.


----------



## tarrito (14 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tocala, Sam, tocala
> 
> Fitch rebaja el rating a 5 comunidades autónomas con perspectiva negativa.



ya estaba descontado + nos tienen envidia + el gobierno no lo permitirá 
:: + :´(


----------



## @@strom (14 Sep 2011)

Cisco rompiendo los 16,5$.


----------



## jcfdez (14 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes...estamos a punto se romper este lateral...arriba o abajo?


----------



## pyn (14 Sep 2011)

jcfdez dijo:


> Buenas tardes...estamos a punto se romper este lateral...arriba o abajo?



¿Qué lateral?


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (14 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Es otra forma de mirarlo, segun tu teoria los paises que no son PIIGS se van a beneficiar de los Eurobonos por diversas razones:
> 1.- Podran colar su mierda revuelta con la nuestra.
> 2.- Nos exprimiran a nosotros para pagar nuestra mierda y la suya.
> 3.- Nos pondran de Escudo, como venia hoy reflejado en la viñeta del ABC que salia un OBAMA disfrazado de capitan america y en su escudo ponia España e Italia. Mientras le atacaban "los mercados".
> ...



Lo intentaran pero no creo que lo consigan.


----------



## sirpask (14 Sep 2011)

ahora mismo...


----------



## Nico (14 Sep 2011)

Gracias a mis recientemente perfeccionadas dotes "claquisticas" vendí SAN *en máximos* (pero al CENTAVO, nada de aquello de "el último euro que se lo lleve otro) y luego *compré en los MINIMOS* (al menos los de recién, espero que no me arruinen la estadística) y acabo de dejar un stop de venta en un punto que, si sale, será *el máximo del canal* para lo que resta del día y, si tal cosa llegara a ocurrir tengo que pedirle la dirección a Claca para enviarle una cesta de ibéricos como agradecimiento a su permanente educación al pueblo.

O bien, ahora me destrozarán y el negro de Zulomán avisará a sus catorce primos vírgenes para que me visiten en casa para una ceremonia de desvirgamiento (no tengo idea de qué es eso pero suena simpático y me han dicho que no me olvidaré más de ella por lo que estimo ha de ser algo de lo más interesante) 

Ya veremos cómo cierra el día.


----------



## tolomeo (14 Sep 2011)

ser superior dijo:


> de acuerdo en todo. Lo cual me parece tan triste que es para llorar.
> :S
> Yo ya solo pienso en economía, no dejo de mirar las putas bolsas, la renta fija, las deudas, el oro.. y mirar a ver con quien se reúne la Merkel... y solo hablo de eso. Y lo único que hago es deprimirme y deprimirme... por dios, es patético. De verdad, no quiero saber más. Es fácil decirlo, pero difícil hacerlo, pero no quiero saber más. Si hay una revolución (que lo dudo viendo al rebaño) allí estaré, como estuve con los indignados al principio, antes de que cayeran derrocadísimos por los medios. Pero una revolución de verdad, pero de momento estoy harto. Necesito opio.
> :::´(




<iframe width="420" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/slJ9rxrleuQ?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## jcfdez (14 Sep 2011)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Qué lateral?



El que padecemos desde la una, y que acaba de romperse por abajo...


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Sep 2011)

Asi me gusta

Guano por las tardes


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Ya veremos cómo cierra el día.



SAN a 5,45 ::


EDITO: Parece que rebota.


----------



## Nico (14 Sep 2011)

EDITO: Mientras escribía ha seguido bajando -me han arruinado el récord- y no sigo escribiendo porque me parece que acaban de llamar por teléfono.

_- Quién ?_

Ah!, si, son los primos de Zulomán que quieren confirmar la dirección. Los dejó que posiblemente tenga que participar de este misterioso -pero aparentemente divertido- ritual.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> EDITO: Mientras escribía ha seguido bajando -me han arruinado el récord- y no sigo escribiendo porque me parece que acaban de llamar por teléfono.
> 
> _- Quién ?_
> 
> Ah!, si, son los primos de Zulomán que quieren confirmar la dirección. Los dejó que posiblemente tenga que participar de este misterioso -pero aparentemente divertido- ritual.



Pásale la dirección de ZP ahora que está ocioso (o siempre lo ha estado)


----------



## Nico (14 Sep 2011)

Jo jo jo !!... es Navidad !!, es Navidad !!

Jo jo jo !!


----------



## politicodemadreputa (14 Sep 2011)

No tengo ni puta idea de BOLSA, pero me habeis picado !!!!

He ido al banco y he dado orden de que compren barato y vendan caro, asi no pierdo y no tengo que aprender rollos de esos de stops, margins, y otras palabrejas, me parece que por aqui vais de mu listos....


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (14 Sep 2011)

Austria Fails To Ratify EFSF Expansion, EURUSD Plunges | ZeroHedge

marchando una de gambas!!!

y una de morro!!!

Alemania insiste en su oposición a los eurobonos


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Sep 2011)

Austria, la última patriota da la sorpresa, pero lurgo se rebotó ¿alguien sabe porqué?


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



politicodemadreputa dijo:


> No tengo ni puta idea de BOLSA, pero me habeis picado !!!!
> 
> He ido al banco y he dado orden de que compren barato y vendan caro, asi no pierdo y no tengo que aprender rollos de esos de stops, margins, y otras palabrejas, me parece que por aqui vais de mu listos....



Podemos hacerlo todavía mejor, le damos un teclado con una tecla BUY y otra SELL, cuando se haga millonario viene por aquí y nos lo cuenta, si se arruina venga a contarnoslo también.

Parece que a muchos bombillos les encanta pasear su ignorancia haciendo meadas fuera de tiesto.


----------



## tarrito (14 Sep 2011)

joooo :´(

no nos espante a los Bombillos ... hay que darles un poco de cuartelillo, incluso algún thanks, para después ... ÑAM ÑAM :baba:


----------



## rosonero (14 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Austria, la última patriota da la sorpresa, pero lurgo se rebotó ¿alguien sabe porqué?




De CAPITALBOLSA

_Finalmente, ha tenido que salir el ministerio de Finanzas austriaco puntualizando que tan solo se ha retrasado la votación y que habrá una reunión extraordinaria para tratar el asunto._

Aunque lo cierto es que como me he perdido la subida de 500 puntazos me he dicho, _hasta aquí hemos llegado_, me puse largo en 7950 y en minutos se desplomó, no falla. Menos mal que aguante con la cabeza fría y me salí donde había entrado :cook:


----------



## Cosme Oriol (14 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me da que McDonalds lleva un canal que hasta un memo como yo es capaz de seguir.



[YOUTUBE]QgehzdHvmjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> joooo :´(
> 
> no nos espante a los Bombillos ... hay que darles un poco de cuartelillo, incluso algún thanks, para después ... ÑAM ÑAM :baba:



Los de antes al menos ponían razonamientos falsos como que las bolsas son un juego de suma cero, pero hoy nos ha tocado al más seco de ideas que había en el foro


----------



## univac (14 Sep 2011)

Que nos depara mañana? Los niveles de Fran se han cumplido, los heraldos del guano escondidos en sus ratoneras. Aun tenemos por delante la debacle a los 6800? Hay guano en la caja? Se alargaran las subidas mientras salga olor a eurobono del horno europeo?
Misterio...

Assgaper anuncia guano para mañana y viernes, mas *proyecciones*?


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (14 Sep 2011)

La verdad es que yo no tengo un duro en bolsa ni intencion de tenerlo, pero viendo los bandazos que da hay que tenerlos de titanio y la mente de Nash para meter un eypo hay.

Les admiro.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Sep 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Menos mal que aguante con la cabeza fría y me salí donde había entrado :cook:



Estoy a punto de hacer lo mismo, aún palmando las comisiones. La última entrada me la tenía que haber ahorrado, pero estaba calentito de esta mañana y se rompió el saco. ::

EDITO: Mientras realizaba todos los pasos para poder poner la orden con openbank (no sé porque aún no piden escaner de retina...) veo que estoy en la zona de ahorrarme las comisiones, voy a ver que pasa...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (14 Sep 2011)

Mon lleva razon M, usted impresiona y acojona, con el avatar del sello, sus mas de 10.000 posts y el titulo nobiliario que es mas largo que un dia sin pan, parece que sin su aprobacion uno esta destinado al desierto del ignore.

tiene que ser mas duro a la vez que es mes suave. algo asi como el negro amigo de zulo


----------



## The Hellion (14 Sep 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> De CAPITALBOLSA
> 
> _Finalmente, ha tenido que salir el ministerio de Finanzas austriaco puntualizando que tan solo se ha retrasado la votación y que habrá una reunión extraordinaria para tratar el asunto._



¿Y lo del no de Alemania cómo lo han rectificado? ¿Ha sido algo así?



> El vicecanciller y ministro de Economía de Alemania, Philipp Rösler, insistió hoy en el "no" de su Gobierno a los eurobonos: "Digo expresamente 'no' a los eurobonos y ésta es la posición del Gobierno federal alemán" ... para concluir afirmando, mirando a los ojos a Durao Barroso: "Claro, que si insistes, ya sabes que no te sé decir que no, piratón".



Esto ya no es ni de Gila.


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Yo antes de meter 70000 euros en acciones, preferiría usar unos 20000 en cfds. Te metes en varios valores con operaciones en cfds de unos 2 o 3 mil euros, y con eso "juegas" en cada operación como si tuvieras unos 12000 euros en acciones (todo esto aproximado). Al final el efecto es como si estuvieras jugando 60000 euros, y no tendrías esos problemas porque tus operaciones son de volumen "moderado".
> 
> Pero eso ya cada uno.





El volumen en acciones es el mismo... ergo el problema es el mismo... :fiufiu:




lo que tienes que poner es una orden de compra/venta limitada a un precio ajustado por arriba o por abajo a las ordenes de venta/ compra existentes en la pantalla, y que se vayan comiendo todos tus papelitos al precio que tu quieres... 8:

No se... es cuestión de ir probando y ya le pillarás el truco... lo de ver las 5 posis es fundamental... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Mon lleva razon M, usted impresiona y acojona, con el avatar del sello, sus mas de 10.000 posts y el titulo nobiliario que es mas largo que un dia sin pan, parece que sin su aprobacion uno esta destinado al desierto del ignore.
> 
> tiene que ser mas duro a la vez que es mes suave. algo asi como el negro amigo de zulo



Es que me sale así, les pongo el sello en la frente y a lincharlo.

En el sello debería decir perroflauta


----------



## tarrito (14 Sep 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Mon lleva razon M, usted impresiona y acojona, con el avatar del sello, sus mas de 10.000 posts y el titulo nobiliario que es mas largo que un dia sin pan, parece que sin su aprobacion uno esta destinado al desierto del ignore.
> 
> tiene que ser mas duro a la vez que es mes suave. algo asi como el negro amigo de zulo



uy uy uy!!

esa forma de llamarme "Mon", me resulta familiar ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

T5 está para unos cortos antes de la subasta, y estar posicionado para mañana.... ummm... Se me hace la boca agua. Quizá es que odio demasiado el valor.


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2011)

ah... y lo más importante... poner un stop limitado y dejar correr las plusvalias..., aunque la verdad es que eso cuesta... 



Saludos


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (14 Sep 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> uy uy uy!!
> 
> esa forma de llamarme "Mon", me resulta familiar ienso:



cuente, cuente.. a quien le recuerda..

supongo que lo dira por lo de multinick.. pero desafortunadamente, el unico que me hice, perdi su password antes ni siquiera de escribir un solo mensaje..

y ahora, ya no vale la pena.. para eso ya esta clopez y los admin


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes,

vengo para ver la subasta y decidir si entro corto para mañana y pasado. Tanto verde me cansa.

Seño Mulder le leo luego.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Sep 2011)

Soy un cafre y estoy pensando en quedarme largo...

¿Qué pasará esta tarde? ¿Decepcionará el eje franco-alemán?

Cinco minutos para tirar la moneda de Mulder. Qué gacelón soy por Dios. :ouch:

PD: Nada, cerré. Más o menos even. +3€ una vez descontadas las comsiones. Hoy duermo tranquilo. :rolleye:


----------



## tarrito (14 Sep 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> cuente, cuente.. a quien le recuerda..
> 
> supongo que lo dira por lo de multinick.. pero desafortunadamente, el unico que me hice, perdi su password antes ni siquiera de escribir un solo mensaje..
> 
> y ahora, ya no vale la pena.. para eso ya esta clopez y los admin



si le cuento, pierde la gracia 

le sigo de cerca :X


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> T5 está para unos cortos antes de la subasta, y estar posicionado para mañana.... ummm... Se me hace la boca agua. Quizá es que odio demasiado el valor.



Lo veo buena idea.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Sep 2011)

He metdo una orden por T5. 10.000 cortos, a ver si entra.


----------



## jcfdez (14 Sep 2011)

Este viernes hay vencimiento de futuros en europa...cuidadín que suelen llevarlos hacia arriba...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Sep 2011)

jcfdez dijo:


> Este viernes hay vencimiento de futuros en europa...cuidadín que suelen llevarlos hacia arriba...



Los vencimientos son a las 12 y a las 13 del viernes, ¿no?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (14 Sep 2011)

el trabajo de decidir hacia donde vamos, es cosa de cada uno.

futuro del ibex en velas semanales.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> He metdo una orden por T5. 10.000 cortos, a ver si entra.



Entró, deséeme suerte señor Ghkghk.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Entró, deséeme suerte señor Ghkghk.




Suerte, le ha echado valor sin las opiniones de los maestros. Eso sí, atento al SL porque un valor que sube más de un 7% al día siguiente sólo puede hacer dos cosas. Bajar un 3%.... o seguir con el subidón.


----------



## @@strom (14 Sep 2011)

El $Sox por encima de la media de 50 sesiones. 
Desde luego el Ndx se está poniendo requeteinteresante. Echadle un ojo a Csco Amd o Nvda mismamente.


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy hemos tenido otro día de guerra de paquetones grandes proporcionados por la semana de vencimientos en la que estamos, solo hemos tenido saldo negativo en los primeros minutos del día, a las 9:10 donde una orden de 1117 contratos nos ha llevado al alza con fuerza, a las 14:40 otro paquete de 480 contratos nos ha vuelto a aupar más todavía, aunque a las 15:10 otro paquete de 1067 contratos nos ha llevado a la baja y a las 16 otro de 429 contratos.

El resto ha sido más guerras, auqnue el saldo ha seguido subiendo haciendo el máximo del día a las 16:40.

En subasta compras y ventas salteadas que han dejado el saldo ligeramente negativo, pero neutral en la práctica.

En resumen, mucho jolgorio y un leoncio o dos que andaban pescando en rio revuelto, por la cercanía del cierre a máximos del día diría que para mañana seguiremos subiendo, siempre que no haya alguna sorpresa repentina de algún perroflauta europeo.


----------



## Nico (14 Sep 2011)

Una bailarina de ballet, casada con un cirujano cerebrovascular no hubiera tenido más precisión que la que conseguí hoy.

Me encantaría acertar la tendencia para mañana. Lo único que puedo decir es que, en los gráficos tenemos un largo recorrido por abajo hasta llegar a zonas que podrían calificarse de "soportes". 

- Subirá por los vencimientos o seguirá las leyes de la gravedad ?
- Subirá HASTA los vencimientos y, desde allí, proseguirá hasta su destino ?
- Subirá por los vencimientos y, luego de eso será llevado en un vórtice ascendente producido por el QE3 bernakiano y susurrantes anuncios de un eurobono ?

Un gran momento para hacer dinero -o para perderlo-.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Suerte, le ha echado valor sin las opiniones de los maestros. Eso sí, atento al SL porque un valor que sube más de un 7% al día siguiente sólo puede hacer dos cosas. Bajar un 3%.... o seguir con el subidón.



Efectivamente, pero mi odio a T5 es algo irracional.


----------



## sirpask (14 Sep 2011)

Tiene que ser por los vencimientos, por que hoy ha sido una jornada tremendamente extraña.. Con valores que tenian que subir si o si, aunk las noticias fueran malas.
En fin, toco madera.. Otro dia como hoy y me pongo en numeros verdes despues de 9 meses.


----------



## Claca (14 Sep 2011)

MEDIASET:



Claca dijo:


> A petición de R3v3, T5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y ahora? Sigue igual:







Desde la captura de ese gráfico, ha llegado a caer otro 25%. Un valor volátil en el que es imposible especular a corto plazo por el histerismo del precio y la lejanía de los stops, pero la tendencia es la que es. De momento se ve reforzado por la proximidad de los soportes y lo encontramos rebotando. El siguiente nivel relevante por arriba es el entorno de los 5,40, donde se activaba el segundo bajista que sigue en marcha, mientras, a pesar de todo, seguirá bajista.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (14 Sep 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> No tengo ni puta idea de BOLSA, pero me habeis picado !!!!
> 
> He ido al banco y he dado orden de que compren barato y vendan caro, asi no pierdo y no tengo que aprender rollos de esos de stops, margins, y otras palabrejas, me parece que por aqui vais de mu listos....



Deje al banco en paz, que le cobran comision. Yo tiro una monedita al aire. Que total, solo existen dos opciones y consigo los mismos resultados que cualquier experimentado inversionista ::


----------



## morgan (14 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> El volumen en acciones es el mismo... ergo el problema es el mismo... :fiufiu:
> 
> Saludos 8:



Sí, pero no es eso lo que quería decir. Con un ejemplo igual se me entiende mejor lo que quería decir.

Caso A: Tengo 60000 euros. Compro 20000 acciones de bkt a 3 euros. Quiero luego vender. En ningún momento puedo vender todo de golpe porque la demanda no llega a 20000 acciones. Troceo en 4 bloques de 5000 y vendo. Comisión: 4 operaciones de venta, ergo 4 canones a la cnmv, etc.

Caso B: Tengo 20000 euros para garantías con cfds que me valdrían para "jugar" por 60000 euros. Puedo comprar las 20000 acciones de bkt a 3 euros. O comprar 4000 acciones de bkt a 3 euros y luego otras 4 operaciones con otras 4 empresas. Te da igual una cosa u otra porque la operación es un 0,1% sobre el capital invertido y la comisión es la misma.

A la hora de vender, puedes vender las 5 operaciones separadamente porque al igual que antes te dá igual, porque la comisión es en función del capital y no se tiene en cuenta el número de operaciones que ejecutes.

Personalmente, creo que para operaciones intradiarias, el límite máximo (en un día normal) para luego no tener problemas con el volumen de acciones para vender sin problema sería de unos 12000 euros. Este límite lo ampliaría a unos 18000 euros si hablamos de SAN, BBVA o TEF. 

Pero esto es un poco según nos parezca a cada uno.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Sep 2011)

Fran200 le estamos esperando sus proyecciones............


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

Claca, ¿le gustan mis McDonals para largo?


----------



## Claca (14 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hecho, pero basta ya con lo de señor, que me hacéis viejo o me suponéis una clase que no tengo o
> TEF:
> 
> 
> ...



Raro era que no buscara el precio el apoyo a la alcista de largo plazo, pero ayer, tal y como dije en un escuesto comentario intra, finalmente la alcanzó, y ya acumula un rebote de casi un 8% desde mínimos:







Aún así, de momento, hay que seguir pensando que se trata sólo de una reacción a la enorme sobreventa, pues tal es la inercia bajista que lleva el precio -y el mercado en general- que será necesario algo más que eso para ver confirmado un giro.

No obstante, no hay que olvidar que nos encontramos en una zona de soportes muy relevantes y que a semanas vista es probable que en la zona señalada encontremos un punto de apoyo fuerte para los próximos meses.

Pensando en el largo plazo -y es muy díficil hacerlo-, como tantas veces he dicho, TEF no me gusta nada de nada, y la verticalidad que lleva en la caída si la comparamos con las anteriores ocasiones que el precio alcanzó la directriz bajista que hace de techo, no es una señal muy halagüeña. Un búnker de dividendo armado es una trampa mortal si se cuela una granada bajista, que no se nos olvide.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

Un búnker de dividendo armado es una trampa mortal si se cuela una granada bajista, que no se nos olvide. 


¡¡Demonios Patton!! Me has dejado

[YOUTUBE]sp_WV91jx8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Sep 2011)

Tenemos un poeta del análisis técnico, que maravilla.


----------



## @@strom (14 Sep 2011)

Dax en modo Claquiano:







Por cierto Claca, me interesaría saber tu opinión del índice nasdaq 100 el cual yo personalmente veo muy alcista. Raro que es uno vaya.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Sep 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> Dax en modo Claquiano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hoyga, yo no sé de gráficos... ¿pero vale que se salgan esas dos patas bajo las enaguas? ¿eso no es trampa?


----------



## Claca (14 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Claca, ¿le gustan mis McDonals para largo?



Para largo plazo no me gusta ningún valor. En mi opinión la bolsa es para estar realizando un seguimiento constante de nuestras inversiones. Dicho esto, no se puede negar que está alcista:







Por ahora la estructura del precio empuja hacia los 100$.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Para largo plazo no me gusta ningún valor. En mi opinión la bolsa es para estar realizando un seguimiento constante de nuestras inversiones. Dicho esto, no se puede negar que está alcista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo realmente interesante es que un diamante es una figura bajista..............que no se cumple


----------



## Claca (14 Sep 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> Dax en modo Claquiano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo todavía no lo veo alcista, en todo caso "menos bajista". En mi opinión todavía no hemos visto los mínimos en el mercado USA, pero ya veremos.

En cuanto al DAX, la zona 5.000 es muy relevante para el medio plazo. Creo que lo interesante será ver qué sucede cuando el precio haga un suelo y empiece a subir. Si la supera como si nada y con fuerza, buena señal para pasar unos meses de vacaciones alcistas.


----------



## @@strom (14 Sep 2011)

Pues yo creo que el tecnológico ya ha visto mínimos. 
Por cierto Ndx en estos momentos por encima de la mm de 50 sesiones y acciones importantes como intel, Msft o Qcom están pasando al alza en estos momentos la de 200.
Sigo diciendo lo de antes, mucho ojo a los semis que tienen pinta de ir a darse un buen paseo al alza.


----------



## credulo (14 Sep 2011)

Bueno,

A mi hoy me han hecho la del teto... que no por común jode menos ::

Deje el stop demasiado ajustado y me lo violaron antes del subidón. Acerté en la tendencia y Fran no tuvo nada que ver en ello inocho: pero calculé mal el margen de stop


----------



## dj-mesa (14 Sep 2011)

*La UE teme un "círculo vicioso" que obligue a una recapitalización masiva de la banca*


_La Unión Europea teme un "círculo vicioso" en la evolución de la economía comunitaria durante los próximos meses debido al agravamiento de la crisis de deuda, los crecientes problemas de los bancos para financiarse y la ralentización del crecimiento desde el segundo trimestre. Este agravamiento podría acabar con una recapitalización masiva de bancos, ya que incluso algunas entidades que han aprobado las pruebas de resistencia podrían necesitar ayuda.

Para contener los "crecientes riesgos" en el sistema financiero, los ministros de Economía de los Veintisiete discutirán, en la reunión que celebran en la ciudad polaca de Wroclaw el 16 y 17 de septiembre, la posibilidad de reforzar el capital de las entidades europeas...........
_
Tenemos tema para mañana y pasado

La UE teme un "crculo vicioso" que obligue a una recapitalizacin masiva de la banca,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Sep 2011)

Hoy rafaxl se va a poner algo indignado...


----------



## rafaxl (14 Sep 2011)

Ya se acabo el mundo??? casi 300 puntos de subida del dow, hacia tiempo ya de esto, el sp por encima de 1200 de nuevo... ale que lo disfruten.

Feliz resto de semana.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ya se acabo el mundo??? casi 300 puntos de subida del dow, hacia tiempo ya de esto, el sp por encima de 1200 de nuevo... ale que lo disfruten.
> 
> Feliz resto de semana.



A lo mejor el viernes tienes una alegría...

edit: ahora mismo le están metiendo patadas de volumen, fiuuuu


----------



## mataresfacil (14 Sep 2011)

joder, solo ganais con cortos? echadle wuevos que con largos tambien se gana.


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2011)

Ups!!!!. Llego de viaje, todo el día fuera y con la blackberry sin conexión .... y me estoy frotando los ojos. What's happening?.

Menudo día de jolgorio y trading que me he perdido ...
Mañana vuelvo con fuerza ... y con cuidado a ver si me va a tocar pagar la cena que os habéis pegado.

P.D: Espero que todos y todas hayáis ganado a espuertas. He visto el intradía en minutos de los índices .... y todo ha sido ir en tendencia, en canal etc... Quién no haya ganado, que se lo mire bien ...


----------



## dj-mesa (14 Sep 2011)

*La cuádruple hora bruja podría alentar aún más la volatilidad
*

_Sólo se produce cuatro veces al año al tercer viernes de los meses de marzo, junio, septiembre y diciembre, pero muchas veces sus efectos en los mercados bursátiles se siguen notando a lo largo de todo el ejercicio.

Hablamos de la cuádruple hora bruja que hace referencia a la sesión en la que se produce el vencimiento trimestral y simultáneo de futuros y opciones sobre acciones e índices.

Estas jornadas resultan especiales ya que el volumen de mercado aumenta considerablemente y, con él, la volatilidad. Por este motivo, las jornadas en las que se produce la cuádruple hora bruja suelen ser jornadas inestables en las que los índices pasan de las ganancias a las pérdidas con mayor facilidad. No obstante para *el próximo viernes 16* esta jornada tiene un componente especial adicional porque supondría llover sobre mojado, ya que con la crisis de deuda de la eurozona y la posibilidad de que EEUU vuelva a la recesión, las fuertes oscilaciones en la bolsas se han convertido en la tónica general en los últimos tiempos......._

La cuádruple hora bruja podría alentar aún más la volatilidad - elEconomista.es

Habría que buscar una situación anterior tan penosa como en la que nos encontramos para ver que paso ese Septiembre.....Ojeando historial............Mi diablillo del hombro izquierdo me comenta que estas subidas de los últimos días han sido para suavizar/frenar/disminuir los efectos de este viernes....Mi ángel del hombro derecho me suplica que no entre el viernes


----------



## Optimista bien informado (15 Sep 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> joder, solo ganais con cortos? echadle wuevos que con largos tambien se gana.



Sí, pero ahora mismo cuesta mucho más, yo no opero con cortos (futuros o similares) y estos días me siento como este colega:


----------



## dj-mesa (15 Sep 2011)

La Comisión Europea presenta *hoy sus perspectivas económicas para España, la zona del euro y la UE*. Previsiblemente rebajará las cifras de crecimiento anteriores que pronosticaban un avance del 0,8 %, 1,6 % y 1,8 %,respectivamente, según fuentes comunitarias


----------



## univac (15 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> La Comisión Europea presenta *hoy sus perspectivas económicas para España, la zona del euro y la UE*. Previsiblemente rebajará las cifras de crecimiento anteriores que pronosticaban un avance del 0,8 %, 1,6 % y 1,8 %,respectivamente, según fuentes comunitarias



Eso si que tiene pinta de estar muy descontado, se sabe desde hace dias....

Para hoy las proyecciones/intuiciones son pocas:

Assgaper = guano
Mulder = sigue la fiesta

No tenemos niveles, veremos...


----------



## locoAC (15 Sep 2011)

Empezamos el día con +1.4% en el IBEX, hasta los 8150. ¿Se está consolidando el rebote desde los 7600, o se avecina otra merendola de gacelas largas? Todo apuntaba a caídas hasta la reunion de la FED del 21, había malos datos económicos, etc...

¿A qué viene entonces el rebote? ¿Ya se está descontando el QE?


----------



## ghkghk (15 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Empezamos el día con +1.4% en el IBEX, hasta los 8150. ¿Se está consolidando el rebote desde los 7600, o se avecina otra merendola de gacelas largas? Todo apuntaba a caídas hasta la reunion de la FED del 21, había malos datos económicos, etc...
> 
> ¿A qué viene entonces el rebote? ¿Ya se está descontando el QE?




No, que yo he vendido mis acciones. En ese mismo minuto empezó a subir todo con fuerza. Igual que cuando compré en abril, que fue el inicio de la debacle.


----------



## dj-mesa (15 Sep 2011)

El DAX baja con fuerza


----------



## rafaxl (15 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> El DAX baja con fuerza



::::::

Yo veo que sube un 1,2%... y segundo a segundo sube mas, acabaremos como ayer.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Sep 2011)

Ligero cambio en avatar y muchos agradecimientos al forero 2pl2x.

Y T5 a punto de entrar en rojo...


----------



## univac (15 Sep 2011)

Por ahora van todos clavaditos, correcion y pepon a la carga de nuevo...hoy es fiesta? los maestros no aparecen


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ligero cambio en avatar y muchos agradecimientos al forero 2pl2x.
> 
> Y T5 a punto de entrar en rojo...



Buenos, y esperemos que un poco guanero, días.

De momento esto tira un poco para arriba.

A ver que nos depara el día.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Sep 2011)

Joder a estas horas ya estan a tope, el dax subiendo mas de 100 puntos y el ibex ya a por los 8200.

Menos mal que quedan minimos que hacer...


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2011)

A los buenos días!



univac dijo:


> Eso si que tiene pinta de estar muy descontado, se sabe desde hace dias....
> 
> Para hoy las proyecciones/intuiciones son pocas:
> 
> ...



Siyalodecíayo.... ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (15 Sep 2011)

Seguro que cae en barrena en cuanto le de a publicar, pero ¿véis posible el toque a los 8300 hoy o a primera hora de mañana, como fin de las subidas pre-vencimientos? :ouch:



ghkghk dijo:


> Ligero cambio en avatar y muchos agradecimientos al forero 2pl2x.



Que salude 2pl2x, que se merece un thanks


----------



## sirpask (15 Sep 2011)

MAMA TENGO MIEDO!!! ¿Que hago? necesito Iberdrola a 5,2 pa pillar cacho con la fea, es decir quedarme en tablas, (menos comision).

Yo creo que IBE no tiene mas recorrido que mañana a las 11 o la 13 cuando venzan los futuros, y yo creo que todo se desplomará un 10%. si mañana se keda IBE a 5,04.. ¿Deshago operacion y me quedo con perdidas¿ o ¿espero a que suene la flauta y rezo para que suba un poco mas?.

arg.. esto de que suba la bolsa de forma Ilogica es una mierda!!!. Lo de ilogicas es porque las noticias malas con respecta a España se estan sucediendo, y por noticias breves mucho menos importantes la bolsa se ha resentido en un 2%.. a 2% por noticia mala, desde ayer llevamos 5 noticias malas = 10% de caida pal viernes pro la tarde XDD


----------



## Dula (15 Sep 2011)

¿Saben a qué hora es la subasta del Tesoro?


----------



## dj-mesa (15 Sep 2011)




----------



## aksarben (15 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> arg.. esto de que suba la bolsa de forma Ilogica es una mierda!!!. Lo de ilogicas es porque las noticias malas con respecta a España se estan sucediendo, y por noticias breves mucho menos importantes la bolsa se ha resentido en un 2%.. a 2% por noticia mala, desde ayer llevamos 5 noticias malas = 10% de caida pal viernes pro la tarde XDD



Hoyga, que la bolsa sube porque toca subir, no por las noticias. Se me va a tener usted que repasar Teoría del Pollastrismo, Arquitectura de Muldernadores y todo el Master Leoncio de Fran20... por no hablar de las Odas zulomanianas... :ouch:


----------



## locoAC (15 Sep 2011)

Señores, me niego a pensar que esto vaya a subir más de los niveles actuales, la gasolina se ha acabado, no hay motivos para seguir subiendo. Está preparado el banquete.

De 8270 no pasamos. Y si no, que venga el negro y me sodomice.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Sep 2011)

Venga vamos a por los 8300, en 5 dias 800 puntos de subida, a ver quien tiene cojones de hacer esto.


----------



## sirpask (15 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Venga vamos a por los 8300, en 5 dias 800 puntos de subida, a ver quien tiene cojones de hacer esto.



Las bolsas mundiales tras el 11-S hace 10 años, por eso tengo miedo.

:8::8::8:


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No, que yo he vendido mis acciones. En ese mismo minuto empezó a subir todo con fuerza. Igual que cuando compré en abril, que fue el inicio de la debacle.




mira que me jode... :ouch:

y la otra prueba a superar es lo rápido que solemos ejecutar la orden a la mínima ganancia..., dejar correr las pérdidas y cortar rápido las plusvalias creo que lo llaman... :´(


Saludos ::


----------



## rafaxl (15 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Las bolsas mundiales tras el 11-S hace 10 años, por eso tengo miedo.
> 
> :8::8::8:



Hombre por fechas... a partir del 11 comenzó el rebote esta semana...::


----------



## rafaxl (15 Sep 2011)

Ya tenemos a los yankis empezando a tirar fuerte, ahora a lateralear toda la mañana y luego... lo mismo.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> mira que me jode... :ouch:
> 
> y la otra prueba a superar es lo rápido que solemos ejecutar la orden a la mínima ganancia..., dejar correr las pérdidas y cortar rápido las plusvalias creo que lo llaman... :´(
> 
> ...




Yo lo quería dejar correr todo... pero sólo había pérdidas...


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo lo quería dejar correr todo... pero sólo había pérdidas...



esas bankinteres a 3,5 había que aguantarlas... estaban en mínimos mínimos... :´(


----------



## rafaxl (15 Sep 2011)

Nuevos maximos diarios para el ibex, 8240. 

A ver si para ahi.


----------



## The Replicant (15 Sep 2011)

_Merkel, crisis de Grecia, dice no a Eurobonos 
Dice que todo el mundo y cada Estado debe hacer sus deberes y que no hay solución rápida para la crisis de la Eurozona. Admite que Alemania tiene un deber en contribuir al futuro a largo plazo del Euro.

*Pero dice que los Eurobonos son absolutamente una equivocación.* _


sorprende que habiendo dicho esto no se hunda el mundo ienso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> esas bankinteres a 3,5 había que aguantarlas... estaban en mínimos mínimos... :´(



Mantener una posición larga? :cook: Dicho por usted?

Avisad a Calopez que alguien ha hackeado la cuenta Tonuel ::


----------



## credulo (15 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Nuevos maximos diarios para el ibex, 8240.
> 
> A ver si para ahi.



No hombre no, que voy largo. Una visita a los 8300 al menos.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> esas bankinteres a 3,5 había que aguantarlas... estaban en mínimos mínimos... :´(



Entonces empiezo a no respetar la operativa que he adoptado. Sea esta buena o mala. Si decidí que en subida vertiginosa ganando un 1% o perdiendo un 0.6% de 60.000 van fuera, tengo que ejecutar, porque si no acabo enganchado. Cumplo objetivo y a otra cosa.

Lo que sí que empiezo a hacer ahora es limitar precio como me aconsejaste. Así hago tapón y me van entrando al precio que quiero, y si no para arriba. Hoy le he sacado casi un 1% al BBVA. Ahora sigue subiendo, pero yo ya estoy satisfecho. Y se han ido fuera.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> _Merkel, crisis de Grecia, dice no a Eurobonos
> Dice que todo el mundo y cada Estado debe hacer sus deberes y que no hay solución rápida para la crisis de la Eurozona. Admite que Alemania tiene un deber en contribuir al futuro a largo plazo del Euro.
> 
> *Pero dice que los Eurobonos son absolutamente una equivocación.* _
> ...



Tu dale una tarde y unos vencimientos próximos y los gringos lo dejan "niquelao"...


----------



## pyn (15 Sep 2011)

Una pregunta para los usuarios de ProReal, cuando selecciono un valor para ver los precios tick por tick, aparece una lista mostrando los valores en 3 colores distintos : negro, rojo y verde ¿alguien sabe qué sentido tiene esos colores?.

Adjunto pantallazo.


----------



## mataresfacil (15 Sep 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Una pregunta para los usuarios de ProReal, cuando selecciono un valor para ver los precios tick por tick, aparece una lista mostrando los valores en 3 colores distintos : negro, rojo y verde ¿alguien sabe qué sentido tiene esos colores?.
> 
> Adjunto pantallazo.



yo se lo explico.

los valores en verde significan compras de ghkghk.

los valores rojo significan compras de tonuel.

los valores en negro compras de zuloman.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Sep 2011)

si esta por encima o por debajo del precio anterior, o igual si es negro


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Sep 2011)

Fue irse el señor Muertoviviente de vacaciones y esto subir como la espuma, a la vuelta se merece que esto caiga por debajo de los 7miles


----------



## darkfen (15 Sep 2011)

Pues justo ayer por la noche puse una orden de compra de 1610 acciones del Santander a 4.95... ahora estan por encima de 5.80.

Por otro lado hace unos pocos días compre 2130 acciones del Santander a 5.63, así que tampoco es que me venga muy mal que suban.

Yo pienso que esto no es más que un rebote


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Sep 2011)

locoac dijo:


> señores, me niego a pensar que esto vaya a subir más de los niveles actuales, la gasolina se ha acabado, no hay motivos para seguir subiendo. Está preparado el banquete.
> 
> De 8270 no pasamos. Y si no, que venga el negro y me sodomice.



oyes pasos por la escalera?????:s


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> De 8270 no pasamos. Y si no, *que venga el negro y me sodomice*.



Ay, golosón. Lo de la bolsa era una excusa...


----------



## Nico (15 Sep 2011)

Hace mucho que no solicito a los honorables administradores el baneo salvaje y sin concesiones del compañero Devianita. Además de reiterar el pedido y aprovechando que anda por el foro quiero sumar a mi pedido al compañero Lángaro.

Como siempre aclaro que no han hecho nada malo pero, sería sin duda divertido y agradable luego escuchar sus andanzas y aventuras durante el tiempo de exclusión.


----------



## Disolucion (15 Sep 2011)

Tercer asalto al hueco.
¿Sera esta la buena?


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Sep 2011)

Po quéeeeeeeeeeee???????

Yo sigo con mis urbas y metrovacesas...........


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (15 Sep 2011)

Pero esto que demonios es?
Va para arriba o es solo un rebote a punto de acabar el fuelle y se descalabra otra vez?
No está la cosa y las noticias no indican que la dirección es bajista?
Son muchas preguntas?
:ouch:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (15 Sep 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Po quéeeeeeeeeeee???????
> 
> Yo sigo con mis urbas y metrovacesas...........



¡¡¡Especuladooor!!! ¡¡¡Antipatriota!!! ¡¡¡Hay que ayudar al sector financiero!!!

 
PD: Y a los que estamos dentro, claro


----------



## darkfen (15 Sep 2011)

Disolucion dijo:


> Tercer asalto al hueco.
> ¿Sera esta la buena?



¿Qué significa esto?


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Sep 2011)

me encularon hace 2 dias con SAN, como siempre vendí antes de la subida.....
ahora ayudo a Spain con el sector ladrillo....


----------



## The Replicant (15 Sep 2011)

parece que hoy están esperando esto:

_<====================> JUEVES 15 <====================> 

* A las 14.30: 

- PETICIONES DE SUBSIDIO DE PARO SEMANALES. 

Dato previo: 414.000. Previsión: 410.000. 
Valoración: 3. 

Repercusión en bolsa: se quiere lo más bajo posible para volver a mostrar fortaleza en el mercado de trabajo. 

* A las 14.30: 

-DÉFICIT POR CUENTA CORRIENTE del segundo trimestre. 

Dato previo: -119,27 mill.de dól. Previsión: -123 mill.de dól. 
Valoración: 2-3. 

Repercusión en bolsa: no debería demasiada influencia, no obstante las bolsas lo prefieren bajo, a los bonos no les afecta mucho. 

* A las 14.30: 

-IPC de agosto. 

Mensual: 
Dato previo: +0,5%. Previsión: +0,2%. 

Subyacente mensual: 
Dato previo: +0,2%. Previsión: +0,2%. 

Anual: 
Dato previo: +3,6%, Previsión: +3,6%. 

Subyacente anual: 
Dato previo: +1,8%. Previsión: +1,9%. 

Valoración: 4-5. 

Repercusión en bolsas: Tanto bolsas como bonos lo quieren lo más bajo posible en épocas de bonanza económica. En crisis y recesión las bolsas lo quieren alto como muestra de demanda interna y por tanto de actividad económica. 

* A las 14.30: 

- INDICADOR DE MANUFACTURAS DE LA FED DE NUEVA YORK de New York Empire State de septiembre. 

Dato previo: -7,72. Previsión: N/A. 

Valoración:3-4. 
Repercusión en bolsa: La bolsa lo quiere alto y los bonos bajo. 

* A las 15.15: 

- PRODUCCIÓN INDUSTRIAL Y CAPACIDAD INDUSTRIAL EN USO de agosto. 

Producción industrial: 
Dato previo: +0,9%. Previsión: +0,1%. 

Capacidad industrial: 
Dato previo: 77,5%. Previsión: 77,5%. 

Valoración: 3. 
Repercusión en bolsa: Las bolsas lo quieren alto y los bonos bajo. _


----------



## Disolucion (15 Sep 2011)

darkfen dijo:


> ¿Qué significa esto?



La sesion del 5 se abrio con un hueco a la baja.
El dia ocho se hizo un intento de cierre, pero se quedo a medio camino.
El cierre de esa misma sesion dejo justo a las puertas del hueco, en la parte baja, justo donde esta ahora mismo el indice. De haberse abierto el 9 con otro hueco equivalente se habia generado lo que se llama una isla.
La cotizacion vuelve a estar rondando ese borde y parece que cochinea, veremos si es porque se toma un respiro antes de seguir o porque este esperando a los americanos. Si es porque no puede...


----------



## locoAC (15 Sep 2011)

Este rebote me lo he perdido... Dudé si entrar en TEF a 12.70, y hoy están en 13.85. No he pillado una revalorización de 1.15€ por acción, y hubiese pillado unas 2000.

Una lástima. Pero.... volveré.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Sep 2011)

Si alguien me pudiera informar del próximo pago de dividendos de McDonalds... no consigo encontrarlo... Es que he enviado hoy en w8ben al broker, y no quiero que me la líen abonándolos antes de que llegue.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Este rebote me lo he perdido... Dudé si entrar en TEF a 12.70, y hoy están en 13.85. No he pillado una revalorización de 1.15€ por acción, y hubiese pillado unas 2000.
> 
> Una lástima. Pero.... volveré.




Todos tenemos muchas de esas... No sé preocupe. De las que nos acordamos menos es de las que pensamos en entrar, no lo hacemos, y al día siguiente están un 3% debajo... que también las hay.


----------



## locoAC (15 Sep 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ay, golosón. Lo de la bolsa era una excusa...



Eeeehhhhh... Que el máximo ha sido 8274! Yo dije 8270, ¿desde cuándo te sodomiza el negro por 4 puntos? 

Ese 8274,50 ha sido el máximo de las próximas sesiones (vuelvo a darle opciones al negro)


----------



## Optimista bien informado (15 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Eeeehhhhh... Que el máximo ha sido 8274! Yo dije 8270, ¿desde cuándo te sodomiza el negro por 4 puntos?
> 
> Ese 8274,50 ha sido el máximo de las próximas sesiones (vuelvo a darle opciones al negro)



Viviendo al límite, ¿eh?







Yo creo que me voy a bajar en breve, que ayer no me fue mal el salirme cuando empecé a acojonarme :fiufiu:


----------



## rafaxl (15 Sep 2011)

Hoy nos vamos al cielo, los americanos han metido la directa por ahora. Fijense en el brent, 2.4 dolares de subida, no baja ni en bromas.

Volvemos a pasar los 8270, sigo pensando que quieren verlo en 8300 al precio que sea. Nuevos maximos diarios asi porque si.


----------



## aksarben (15 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si alguien me pudiera informar del próximo pago de dividendos de McDonalds... no consigo encontrarlo... Es que he enviado hoy en w8ben al broker, y no quiero que me la líen abonándolos antes de que llegue.



Según Google Finance pagaron uno el 30 de agosto, asi que hasta finales de Noviembre, nada. Pero no hay que fiarse del Google Finance para los dividendos, que en CSCO por ejemplo los saca mal. Si te vas a la web de la empresa, verás que lo dieron el 1 de septiembre, pagable el 16:

Cash Dividend History - About McDonald's


----------



## Disolucion (15 Sep 2011)

alla vamos.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Sep 2011)

Ale alegriaa!!! Manda cojones el chute que le estan metiendo a esto en 4 dias. 8290, cada vez queda menos.Ya salimos de la crisis (hasta mañana claro, no penseis mal).


----------



## Optimista bien informado (15 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Yo creo que me voy a bajar en breve, que ayer no me fue mal el salirme cuando empecé a acojonarme :fiufiu:



Pues como ayer, después de pasar todos los controles de openbank para llegar al botón de sell, parece que esto remonta... a ver que pasa... :rolleye:


----------



## xavigomis (15 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Eeeehhhhh... Que el máximo ha sido 8274! Yo dije 8270, ¿desde cuándo te sodomiza el negro por 4 puntos?
> 
> Ese 8274,50 ha sido el máximo de las próximas sesiones (vuelvo a darle opciones al negro)




Vaya llamando al negro...:XX:


----------



## ghkghk (15 Sep 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Según Google Finance pagaron uno el 30 de agosto, asi que hasta finales de Noviembre, nada. Pero no hay que fiarse del Google Finance para los dividendos, que en CSCO por ejemplo los saca mal. Si te vas a la web de la empresa, verás que lo dieron el 1 de septiembre, pagable el 16:
> 
> Cash Dividend History - About McDonald's




Me fío de la web de la empresa. Entonces, ¿ya está descontado del precio verdad? Si invierto no me afecta.

Bueno, da lo mismo, el lunes o martes tras los vencimientos y me dejo de líos.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Sep 2011)

Viene otro tironcito... a ver donde lo paran. El dax subiendo otro 3% hoy... ::.


----------



## Disolucion (15 Sep 2011)

Pues no, no vamos.


----------



## The Hellion (15 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Eeeehhhhh... Que el máximo ha sido 8274! Yo dije 8270, ¿desde cuándo te sodomiza el negro por 4 puntos?
> 
> Ese 8274,50 ha sido el máximo de las próximas sesiones (vuelvo a darle opciones al negro)



Mire que amigos lorealistas más majos se ha traído para la fiestuki que se van a correr, porque usted lo vale...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (15 Sep 2011)

proxima parada: 8314f ??

menudo peponazo como dice rafita


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me fío de la web de la empresa. Entonces, ¿ya está descontado del precio verdad? Si invierto no me afecta.
> 
> Bueno, da lo mismo, el lunes o martes tras los vencimientos y me dejo de líos.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Cash Dividend History - About McDonald's


si es payable date lo creo que es, *september 16*

mañana


----------



## dj-mesa (15 Sep 2011)

En el DAX parece que toco los 5500 y "hasta ahí llego" (si no se propulsa por la bolsa americana)


----------



## The Hellion (15 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es que he enviado hoy en w8ben al broker,



¿No necesitará usted una traducción al español de ese formulario, verdad? Creo recordar que tengo una en alguna parte...


----------



## AssGaper (15 Sep 2011)

Señores, mañana GUANO FINAL


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Señores, mañana GUANO FINAL



A riesgo de comerme un Owned :: ( si es así lo asumo) creo que con Bernanke y su helicoptero la semana que viene, nos vamos a los 9000....vaya que eso de los 6700 es una fantasía animada de ayer y hoy...ni los 7000 pelaos veremos...:no:


----------



## ghkghk (15 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¿No necesitará usted una traducción al español de ese formulario, verdad? Creo recordar que tengo una en alguna parte...



Digamos que se me da mejor el inglés que las inversiones en bolsa 

Aunque de igual modo muchas gracias.


----------



## erpako (15 Sep 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> A riesgo de comerme un Owned :: ( si es así lo asumo) creo que con Bernanke y su helicoptero la semana que viene, nos vamos a los 9000....vaya que eso de los 6700 es una fantasía animada de ayer y hoy...ni los 7000 pelaos veremos...:no:



Creo que no le falta razón. Viene la publicación de resultados el mes que viene con caídas pequeñas. Yo apuesto por un estancamiento a la japonesa y no por un recesión (salvo puntualmente en algun caso un -0.2 o así).

De todas formas los vencimientos ahí están y si se aplaza una quiebra inminente de Grecia, no tiene sentido, por ahora que nos vayamos mucho más abajo. Estos escapes con tanta virulencia presagian semanas alcistas o por lo menos estables.

La compra de insiders, es muy alta.

Yo tengo TEF, ¿me recomiendan comprar más o esperar un pequeño recorte?.


----------



## jcfdez (15 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes....vayan cerrando sus posiciones que a las 14:30 (esto es por si hay algún despistado) salen multitud de datos en USA lo que provocará una volatilidad bestial. Mejor verlo desde la barrera...


----------



## univac (15 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Señores, mañana GUANO FINAL



Sin acritud

Porque hoy no ha habido guano como anunciaba y porque lo habra mañana?

diga por TECNICO o por TT o algo...es por aprender


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Sep 2011)

los datos de paro usanos me parece que ya estaban descontados::


----------



## jcfdez (15 Sep 2011)

...al final el meneo ha sido pequeño menos en el bund, que ha caído +60 pipos del tirón.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Sep 2011)

Me siento mala persona, pero necesito un poco de güano.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (15 Sep 2011)

Claca, Pollastre, Fran, Zuloman, etc.. donde os habéis metido?

Será que el verde ahuyenta las fieras?

Solo el guano os pone?::

Cuanto tiempo durará este peponazo?


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2011)

Pepón es mi pastor


----------



## rafaxl (15 Sep 2011)

Alguno mas ve al petroleo en 130-140 dolares antes de fin de año??? pues si bernake aprueba su plan...

Esto es un aperitivo a las ganas de algunos:


----------



## tarrito (15 Sep 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Claca, Pollastre, Fran, Zuloman, etc.. donde os habéis metido?
> 
> Será que el verde ahuyenta las fieras?
> 
> ...



tienen cosas más importantes en las que pensar .... porque seguro que algo tienen que ver en esto 

(manía de comprar GAM) :ouch:




Detienen a un hombre en Londres por las pérdidas provocadas a UBS - elEconomista.es

y ésta de regalo :Baile:

El BCE realizará tres subastas para proveer liquidez ilimitada en dólares - elEconomista.es


----------



## rafaxl (15 Sep 2011)

8400 alla vamos. El dia que suba el pib un 4% volveremos a los 5000 puntos en el ibex, y a la ruina total en usa.

Son unos salvajes hijos de puta. 

Dew.


----------



## The Replicant (15 Sep 2011)

más dura será la caída...


----------



## Dula (15 Sep 2011)

¡Joderrrrrrr qué subidón!

El BCE realizará tres subastas extraordinarias en coordinación con el resto de bancos centrales
Intervención global para dar liquidez en dólares a la banca 

El BCE realizará tres subastas para proveer liquidez ilimitada en dólares - elEconomista.es


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Sep 2011)

MV donde anda?
todo sube menos mis URBAS.....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (15 Sep 2011)

¿Qué ha pasado? :: (Me quedé fuera)


----------



## tarrito (15 Sep 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> MV donde anda?
> todo sube menos mis URBAS.....



algunos lo llaman "vacaciones" :fiufiu:

Detienen a un hombre en Londres por las pérdidas provocadas a UBS - elEconomista.es


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Sep 2011)

¿cuánto durará el chute en dólares del BCE? ¿2 sesiones?

a ver que nos dice Claca u otro, si ha cambiado el sesgo bajista, si consigue superar el gap

y ahoa que pasa ha caido un 1% en unos minutos


----------



## rafaxl (15 Sep 2011)

Dula dijo:


> ¡Joderrrrrrr qué subidón!
> 
> El BCE realizará tres subastas extraordinarias en coordinación con el resto de bancos centrales
> Intervención global para dar liquidez en dólares a la banca
> ...



Lo mejor los comentarios. Esta medida es de demente senil, el bce metiendo dolares al mercado con dos cojones. La ue es un pollo descabezado y mas vale que se dinamite porque para hacer esta clase de estupideces nos valemos solos.


----------



## Claca (15 Sep 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Claca, Pollastre, Fran, Zuloman, etc.. donde os habéis metido?
> 
> Será que el verde ahuyenta las fieras?
> 
> ...



Yo ya aclaré que estos días no podría estar demasiado pendiente del foro. 

De todo lo que está pasando destaco el comportamiento del BUND, algunos ya saben de qué va el tema, con gráfico incluido -y lo está clavando-. La idea la resumí en este post, aunque ya hacía semanas que comentaba algo al respecto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a-266.html#post4933564

Pienso, eso sí, que estas cosas llevan tiempo, y me sorprendería que el susto hubiera terminado, así que de momento hay que seguir en modo corto plazo, porque tampoco el IBEX ha roto la estructura bajista, pero vamos por muy buen camino.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Sep 2011)

Pues lo dicho que se acabo la crisis, 4 años bonitos y entretenidos y ahora a volar encima de ladrillos.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (15 Sep 2011)

esas SANNNNNn de moda


pero que ritmo tienennn!!!!! :X


----------



## Nico (15 Sep 2011)

Hoy sin duda hacía falta más que las "dotes claquisticas" para que la pegase. Siempre estos malandras estuvieron "un poquito por arriba" de los buenos puntos de entrada y, mi "susto" a sus vaivenes exóticos leonescos hicieron el resto.

Un día muy bonito pero lo tuve que "ver de afuera" :-(

De todos modos ayer "hice la diferencia" y este es un juego de largo plazo. No desesperarse y ya habrá buenas entradas más adelante.


----------



## Claca (15 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿cuánto durará el chute en dólares del BCE? ¿2 sesiones?
> 
> a ver que nos dice Claca u otro, si ha cambiado el sesgo bajista, si consigue superar el gap
> 
> y ahoa que pasa ha caido un 1% en unos minutos



Piensa que estamos en un fuerte movimiento bajista que dura ya meses. Eso quiere decir que para que el mercado haga un cambio de rumbo sólido necesitamos una reacción alcista sostenida durante un tiempo y con poca volatilidad -que se suba con el mínimo de tirones posibles-, cosa que de momento no se ha dado ni se está dando.

Es muy difícil clavar un suelo cuando todavía está en construcción o justo se acaba de formar, pero yo diría que de momento no tenemos todos los elementos necesarios para poder afirmar que Don Pepón ha asumido el mando. De todos modos recuerdo que, siempre según mi visión del gráfico, nos hemos quedado muy cerca de los objetivos bajistas planteados, por lo que ya toca tener la cabeza fría para cuando llegue el momento entrar a matar.

PD: Eso no quita que las alzas sean aprovechables, que lo son, pero pensar que lo peor ya ha pasado es aún muy optimista. Ej. hace poco comentaba que ITX por encima de 60,6 cambiaba el panorama, y ahí lo tenemos, un 4% hasta ahora. Previamente, eso sí, nos recortó hasta los 57,10, para que se vea la importancia de comprar o no en resistencia, que luego saltan los stops y cuando viene el movimiento bueno estamos ya fuera:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-3t-2011-parte-3-a-90.html#post4961753


----------



## Disolucion (15 Sep 2011)

Bueno, entonces esperabamos a los americanos
Nada, hueco cerrado. Podemos seguir bajando.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Hoy sin duda hacía falta más que las "dotes claquisticas" para que la pegase. Siempre estos malandras estuvieron "un poquito por arriba" de los buenos puntos de entrada y, mi "susto" a sus vaivenes exóticos leonescos hicieron el resto.
> 
> Un día muy bonito pero lo tuve que "ver de afuera" :-(
> 
> De todos modos ayer "hice la diferencia" y este es un juego de largo plazo. No desesperarse y ya habrá buenas entradas más adelante.



Sr. Nico, añadiendo la paciencia a sus dotes claquistas adquiridas,tiene el exito _quasi_-asegurado.


----------



## @@strom (15 Sep 2011)

Otro dia más que los semiconductores están tirando como motos en Usa.
Amd o Nvda están tremendamente apetitosas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Sep 2011)

fuera de Metrovacesa... compradas a 1.11 vendidas a 1.15


----------



## Fran200 (15 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Eeeehhhhh... Que el máximo ha sido 8274! Yo dije 8270, ¿desde cuándo te sodomiza el negro por 4 puntos?
> 
> Ese 8274,50 ha sido el máximo de las próximas sesiones (vuelvo a darle opciones al negro)



Creo que tenemos candidato a la mandrilada.....::::::::


----------



## Claca (15 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Hoy sin duda hacía falta más que las "dotes claquisticas" para que la pegase. Siempre estos malandras estuvieron "un poquito por arriba" de los buenos puntos de entrada y, mi "susto" a sus vaivenes exóticos leonescos hicieron el resto.
> 
> Un día muy bonito pero lo tuve que "ver de afuera" :-(
> 
> De todos modos ayer "hice la diferencia" y este es un juego de largo plazo. No desesperarse y ya habrá buenas entradas más adelante.



La gente buena lleva muchos años en el mundillo, anda que nos queda poco a nosotros... 

Lo mejor es ver los progresos en uno mismo y ser consciente de que día a día seguimos aprendiendo. Mientras no haya estancamiento -y se conserve el capital -, vamos en la dirección correcta.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (15 Sep 2011)

Lo tenía en mente, pero ya tengo decidido que tengo que cambiar de broker. Cerré porque tenía que salir cosa de una hora y en openbank no se pueden poner stops dinámicos (bueno, ni siquiera se puede poner la orden a la cola, se negocia en el momento al precio que se fije y si no casa, se rechaza la operación) así que imaginad mi cara de ver que tras vender SAN a 6,82, ha llegado a 6,03 y vuelta _pa'bajo_ ::

Estaba considerando Clicktrade o Renta4. En Clicktrade no me cobran comisión de custodia pero las operaciones tienen una comisión de 0,08% mínimo 8 euros (Incluye canon de bolsa según veo en su información) así que ahorraría bastante con respecto a openbank (estoy gastando unos 37 euros (y porque en acciones de SAN tienen comsiones de compra más reducidas) para lo que en Clicktrade me saldría por 16)

¿Alguien que use renta4 me puede orientar de sus comisiones para 2 a 4 operaciones diarias?

(En principio operaría sólo con acciones, porque de futuros ni idea, y en openbank no voy a aprender)


PD: Edito aunque sea irrelevante, pero me reenganché al hilo en mi pc desde donde lo dejé y poniéndome al día he visto que puse 6,82, donde obviamente debí poner que vendí en 5,82.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Sep 2011)

interesante comentario de Carpatos


Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets




Ya todo el mundo se ha puesto a mirar hacia atrás para ver algún precedente en las medidas que acaban de tomar los bancos centrales. Han encontrado una en 2008 que también fue para dar liquidez en dólares para arreglar las elevadas presiones que había en los mercados de financiación de corto plazo.

Pues bien, encontrado que el 18 septiembre 2008 hubo un anuncio de este tipo pero que al mes siguiente los bancos en Europa cayeron un -18% y tres meses después un -41%, el Euribior/OIS subió cerca del 132% al mes y +56% a 3 meses, por lo que hay que seguir los acontecimientos muy de cerca.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (15 Sep 2011)

sentimiento contrario?

Goldman Cuts 2011 S&P Price Target From 1400 To 1250 | ZeroHedge

y que hariamos sin chutes peponiles directos a la vena?
Las bolsas se disparan después de la inyección de liquidez del BCE


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2011)

Paso a saludar, a decir que esta semana apenas he entrado en el foro por exceso de trabajo, que lo sigo viendo bajista y que las probabilidades de que el rebote esté finalizando son muy altas (estamos en el límite de los permisible para que la tendencia bajista se rompa).

Anden con cuidado los larguistas (os gusta el riesgo más que las gominolas).


----------



## rafaxl (15 Sep 2011)

Otro dato malo y otro arreon al alza.

Esta claro lo que hay aqui, lo dicho cuando se recupere la economia no descontaremos nada... o si?...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (15 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Otro dato malo y otro arreon al alza.
> 
> Esta claro lo que hay aqui, lo dicho cuando se recupere la economia no descontaremos nada... o si?...



La siguiente recesión :abajo:


----------



## Seren (15 Sep 2011)

Ojito a la noticia de emisión de moneda que es espectacular para los castigados bancos, es como decir que aqui no quebrará ningún banco pase lo que pase. Es una medida contra los BRIC que son los que se comerán la inflación.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Creo que tenemos candidato a la mandrilada.....::::::::





No, lamento decirle que la mandrilada del día la he hecho yo. 

He comprado acciones de BKT por eso del mono, estando a +3,50 en el día más o menos. Total, que sobre las 14.50 estaba hablando con un cliente inglés de un tema bastante importante. A las 15 horas acabo la jornada, por lo que con beneficios, he procedido a colocar un stop en el punto de entrada, y dejar correr.

Total, que en medio de la discusión con el cliente y sin prestar ninguna atención a la pantalla, he dado el OK. Pero no era un stop a ún precio, sino una venta. Se me han ejecutado de inmediato (menos mal que había demanda para cubrir sin llegar al punto inicial). Cuando he visto que había subido más de un 2% estando comiendo, casi me desmayo...

Resumen: nunca discutais en inglés, a la vez que respondeis un mail y operais en bolsa.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Sep 2011)

Parece que se reduce la subida...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Sep 2011)

Vamoooos

que alguien saque al oso guanoso


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No, lamento decirle que la mandrilada del día la he hecho yo.
> 
> He comprado acciones de BKT por eso del mono, estando a +3,50 en el día más o menos. Total, que sobre las 14.50 estaba hablando con un cliente inglés de un tema bastante importante. A las 15 horas acabo la jornada, por lo que con beneficios, he procedido a colocar un stop en el punto de entrada, y dejar correr.
> 
> ...



Bueno, por lo menos aún haciendo esas tres cosas ha salido ganando dinero, aunque sea algo menos.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Sep 2011)




----------



## Pepitoria (15 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


>



Dale, dale a las caderas que hay tajo...


----------



## ghkghk (15 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Bueno, por lo menos aún haciendo esas tres cosas ha salido ganando dinero, aunque sea algo menos.




Bueno, entre comisiones de compra, venta y demás... chocolate del loro.

SIento que el día haya salido tan, tan, tan pepón para sus T5s.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bueno, entre comisiones de compra, venta y demás... chocolate del loro.
> 
> SIento que el día haya salido tan, tan, tan pepón para sus T5s.



Muchas por su preocupación. Las mantengo, con la esperanza de que mañana haya güano típico de estos últimos viernes.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Sep 2011)

APetecen unos cortitos a FCC... Esto no puede seguir así mucho más...


----------



## locoAC (15 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Creo que tenemos candidato a la mandrilada.....::::::::



Fran, yo soy una gacelilla tierna, lo tengo asumido. Esta sodomización ha sido simplemente virtual; me la juego con niveles mientras voy aprendiendo y así todos echamos unas risas.

Aprovecho la ocasión para agradecerle la sabiduría que usted derrama por aquí, y que muchos ignorantes como yo intentamos descifrar. A ver si el próximo rebotón no se me escapa... por eso quiero guano.


----------



## dj-mesa (15 Sep 2011)

Cuanto porcentaje de subida llevan estos últimos días (incluido este)?????


----------



## grillo35 (15 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> APetecen unos cortitos a FCC... Esto no puede seguir así mucho más...



Con asa ganas de cortos que hay por estos lares intuyo que a la subidita todavia le queda algo de gas...ienso:


----------



## Fran200 (15 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Fran, yo soy una gacelilla tierna, lo tengo asumido. Esta sodomización ha sido simplemente virtual; me la juego con niveles mientras voy aprendiendo y así todos echamos unas risas.
> 
> Aprovecho la ocasión para agradecerle la sabiduría que usted derrama por aquí, y que muchos ignorantes como yo intentamos descifrar. A ver si el próximo rebotón no se me escapa... por eso quiero guano.



Que si, que si...pero la mandrilada te la llevas.


----------



## Fran200 (15 Sep 2011)

Por cierto, estoy fuera, esperando señales de entrada, pero con vistas a mañana. Espero demasiada volatilidad.


Edito: Quiero decir que mañana empezaré a ver posibilidades de movimientos, seguramente hasta el lunes no se pueda hacer nada con tranquilidad.


----------



## Nico (15 Sep 2011)

Entre las virtudes de la nueva religión que tengo (el claquismo ortodoxo), una de las mejoras que he conseguido -y lo comento porque me parece que don ghkghk adolece del mismo problema) es que cuando tenía tiempo para "tradear" -caso contrario siempre estoy de largo plazo-, me desesperaba "quedarme afuera" y, más de una vez, entré apurado por una subida que no era tal (me esperaba el negro de zulomán afuera) o vendí ante una bajada que luego se corregía (en esas ocasiones aparecían unos mandriles de culo rojo a saludar) 

En esta tanda inversora y de aprendizaje, puedo "salirme" del time frame diario para advertir otros escenarios. Si mi orden no entra hoy -porque estuve demasiado ajustado en la entrada propuesta- ahora se -luego de revisar el gráfico en semanal, mensual o anual- que la acción tiene que corregir en unos días.

Como diría ghkghk... si te pones frente a la pantalla en el fondo "quieres acción" pero, no hay peor cosa que actuar al boleo por el sólo hecho de "hacer algo".

Hoy veo con lágrimas en los ojos que mi exceso de prudencia me costó perderme un día brillante -aunque, vaya a saber dónde hubiera salido de todos modos- pero, por otro lado tengo el capital intacto y a este cuento le quedan muchas vueltas.

Una experiencia muy interesante la de esta brutal baja.

_- Timbre ?, de nuevo ?... quién será ?... vaya !, los muchachos que iban a venir ayer para el ritual tradicional africano y que al final no vinieron... los dejo que tengo que atender a esa gente..._


----------



## Nico (15 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Aprovecho la ocasión para *agradecerle la sabiduría* que usted derrama por aquí, y que muchos ignorantes como yo intentamos descifrar. A ver si el próximo rebotón no se me escapa... por eso quiero guano.




Amigo *locoAC*:

Si bien Fran es MUY inteligente, en realidad gran parte de la "sabiduría" que derrama por aquí tiene mucho que ver con unas lucesitas muy monas que se encienden en unos monitores que tiene en su escritorio pero que NO le dejan que se los lleve a su casa.

Si le prestaran un rato "esos" monitores con sus "lucesitas de colores" le garantizo que el que haría chiste de mandriles sería USTED.


----------



## Fran200 (15 Sep 2011)

Oiga amigo, que desde mi mesa camilla hice unas cuantas operaciones interesantes. Se va a ganar usted otra mandrilada, desde el cariño, claro.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Sep 2011)

Vamos, 

abrete de patas

Jo jo

Ibex a 827X


----------



## pyn (15 Sep 2011)

Perdemos fuelle.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Sep 2011)

Tiene razón Nico, yo mismo me doy cuenta de que a veces entro por tener algo que mirar en los ratos libres del trabajo.

Pese a que me ha ido bien esto de las entradas impulsivas siguiendo la corriente del mercado y salir con algo de beneficio, tengo ya ganas de que el mercado se estabilice un poco, para elegir 5 ó 6 valores y seguirlos diariamente pero sin ansia. Dejar que lleguen a objetivos y decidir. Pero es que ahora es imposible, cuando se suceden los días de +4 ó -5% como algo corriente.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Sep 2011)

Me encantan los dias con el cebadero a tope por parte de los leoncios

Que de gacelas muertas en los arcenes...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Sep 2011)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Sep 2011)

1000 puntos de diferencia en tres dias, JRANDE JRANDE.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (15 Sep 2011)

Tengo que estudiar como operar con cortos o cambiar de avatar. No sé que me costará más :rolleye:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes...  sigo de vacaciones...

Qué lástima no haber estado atento al mercado estas semanas, se podrían haber aprovechado unos precios buenísimos... haciendo papertrading me había fijado compras para esta semana en:

-Abengoa a 15,80, llegó a 15,745
-Acerinox a 8,71, rebotó en 8,64
-Arcelor Mittal a 12,11, rebotó en 12,06
-Bankinter a 3,46, llegó a 3,41
-Gamesa a 3,24, esta se quedó en 3,26 lástima
-Iberdrola a 4,35, llegó a 4,285
-OHL a 16,30, se quedó en 16,66
-TRE a 22,85, se quedó a 23,40
-Telefónica a 12,67, llegó a 12,50

A ver si tengo un poco más de tiempo y os voy poniendo cada semana las más interesantes, pero es que el pequeñín absorve que no veas... )

Saludos...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Sep 2011)

¿Véis mañana probabilidades de güano?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Sep 2011)

El 8436 ha sido el cierre del GAP, yo creo que estamos en un sitio para ver una caidita, no se si sera Guanero, pero tanto verde tantos dias y tan intensos parece esto Irlanda.


----------



## dj-mesa (15 Sep 2011)

Ultimas sesiones con subidas 

*IBEX*
14/09/11	2,70% 
13/09/11	2,53% 

*DAX*
14/09/11	3,36% 
13/09/11	1,85% 

*SP 500*
14/09/11	1,35% 
13/09/11	0,91% 
12/09/11 0,70% 

*EUROSTOXX 50*
14/09/11	2,29% 
13/09/11	2,09% 

*DOW JONES*
14/09/11	1,27% 
13/09/11	0,40% 
12/09/11	0,63%

**Hay que añadirle las subidas de hoy *


----------



## Nico (15 Sep 2011)

Amigo Fran:

Lo de su inteligencia y sabiduría va descontado !... no a cualquiera le dan una de esas maquinitas !!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Véis mañana probabilidades de güano?



No se lo tome a mal Mr. Brightside, pero medite bien la pregunta que acaba de hacer...

Está hablando de *probabilidades*, como si tirase una moneda al aire, la bola que lee el futuro no la tiene nadie, esto se trata de fijarte un objetivo, una pérdida asumible y un objetivo de ganancias, punto. 

Que se tiene hoy, se hace hoy; que se tiene mañana, se hace mañana; que se tiene el mes que viene, se hace el mes que viene. Piense como un león, siéntese a la sombrita a esperar su objetivo, y cuando lo tenga, entre, ponga un SL que ya tenía previamente pensado y a buscar su salida. Si la gacela corre más que usted (te salta el SL), se vuelve a sentar a la sombrita y a buscar otra gacel... digo objetivo.

Saludos...

PD: Lo de la diéresis es una coña que me he perdido estos días... ? :


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Sep 2011)

Hay que darle emocion a la vida, me he puesto corto en 3 valores del IBEX, lo dire cuando me sodomicen o aparezca con un serie 1 m. Estoymuloco.


----------



## Fran200 (15 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Amigo Fran:
> 
> Lo de su inteligencia y sabiduría va descontado !... no a cualquiera le dan una de esas maquinitas !!



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...puede-perder-dinero-se-nutren-de-gacelas.html

Pues según este si eres capaz de no cagarte encima mientras miras la pantalla vales...::::::::


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Paso a saludar, a decir que esta semana apenas he entrado en el foro por exceso de trabajo, que lo sigo viendo bajista y que las probabilidades de que el rebote esté finalizando son muy altas (estamos en el límite de los permisible para que la tendencia bajista se rompa).
> 
> Anden con cuidado los larguistas (os gusta el riesgo más que las gominolas).



El reto los 1205 aprox. que son niveles equivalentes al máximo anterior. Yo lo veo algo pepón pero el vencimiento de mañana condiciona mucho.


----------



## Manu_alcala (15 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hay que darle emocion a la vida, me he puesto corto en 3 valores del IBEX, lo dire cuando me sodomicen o aparezca con un serie 1 m. Estoymuloco.



Yo no tengo ningun problema en decirlo. Corto en TEF (13,93)


----------



## erpako (15 Sep 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Yo no tengo ningun problema en decirlo. Corto en TEF (13,93)



Como haya un QE3 de tapadillo...:8::8:


----------



## Manu_alcala (15 Sep 2011)

erpako dijo:


> Como haya un QE3 de tapadillo...:8::8:



Pues se asume deportivamente una pequeña pérdida (stop loss) y a otra cosa mariposa.


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy tenemos otro día especial pero que desde el punto de vista de los leoncios ha sido muy diferente a lo que hemos visto en el gráfico. Hemos tenido algo menos de guerra de paquetes y no hemos tenido tanto trasiego de órdenes, sin embargo hay algunos matices súmamente interesantes para comentar hoy.

Durante la mañana, y hasta las 13:15 se han puesto (sorpresa) a vender, todos los movimientos leoncios hasta este momento han sido vendedores, excepto un paquete de 250 contratos (más alto que el resto), que ha sido de compra. Parece que tocaba ir sacando los beneficios del peponismo de estos días, o hacer rollover, pero algún leoncio no se lo ha creido.

Luego a partir de esta hora han empezado a comprar y a comprar pero alguien ha vendido a las 15:15 202 contratos para comprar 325 de nuevo a las 16:06, parece que otro leoncio se ha cagado en los pantalones y ha retirado el capital, mientras otro ha esperado al mínimo de la tarde para entrar.

Finalmente a tres minutos del final hemos tenido una compra de 2244 contratos, lo más grande del día y justo al final de la jornada, sin dar el más mínimo margen a la reacción.

En subasta han vendido unos 200 contratos.

En resumen, parece que los leoncios están haciendo movimientos de ajuste, aunque parece que la maniobra del BCE les ha sorprendido un poco y se han puesto a jugar a favor, tenemos una compra masiva al final del día, una subasta donde se ha retirado una pequeña parte de esa compra y hemos quedado además cerca de máximos al cierre, aunque no tanto como ayer, sin embargo yo creo que mañana seguiremos subiendo, al menos al principio.


----------



## morgan (15 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Alguien que use renta4 me puede orientar de sus comisiones para 2 a 4 operaciones diarias?



2 operaciones diarias (40 al mes) -> 0.05% sobre el capital invertido.
4 operaciones díarias (80 al mes) -> A partir de 41 operaciones mensuales es un fijo de 2,5 euros.

Una operación de compra-venta en 1 día cuentan como 2 operaciones. Si te referías a un número de 2 a 4 operaciones de compra-venta estaríamos hablando de 4 a 8 operaciones diarias, y en ese caso hablamos de un fijo de 2,5 euros de comisión por operación, y si suman más de 100 operaciones, el fijo pasa a ser de 2 euros.

Esto partiendo de un capital invertido en la operación de entre 6000 a 90000 euros. En otro caso, el baremo cambia algo.

Por cierto, esto de llegar tarde a las fiestas es una putada. Me he podido conectar a eso de las 12 a ver la bolsa, y esto ya estaba desbocado. Menos mal que todavía estaba el popular ahí descolgado en rojito. Ha tenido la deferencia de esperarme y todo antes de subir .

Y oigan, no se peguen por el titulo de quien se lleva la mayor mandrilada. Que aquí el que tiene un avatar con una gacela de oro soy yo ::.


----------



## atman (15 Sep 2011)

Hola a todos toy fuera pero echando un ojo de vez en cuando... ahora a cinco minutos el Sp acaba de hacer una vela roja "en llegando" a los 1200, que me parece que va a ser una trampa para osos tamaño familiar....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Sep 2011)

Pues menos mal que me he quedado con 3 minis largo, porque segun ha comentado el señor Mulder hasta mañana despues de vencimiento aqui solo hay una direccion. Mañana mas. Y tengan cuidado ahi fuera.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pues menos mal que me he quedado con 3 minis largo, porque segun ha comentado el señor Mulder hasta mañana despues de vencimiento aqui solo hay una direccion. Mañana mas. Y tengan cuidado ahi fuera.



Prevé que comience subiendo, pero puede girar durante el día...


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pues menos mal que me he quedado con 3 minis largo, porque segun ha comentado el señor Mulder hasta mañana despues de vencimiento aqui solo hay una direccion. Mañana mas. Y tengan cuidado ahi fuera.



a que hora es el vencimiento, perdone la pregunta¿ cómo se utilizan los cfds?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a que hora es el vencimiento, perdone la pregunta¿ cómo se utilizan los cfds?



En www.interdin.com (yo opero con ellos) lo explican bastante fácil. Si tienes más preguntas, aunque llevo poco operando con CFDs, para eso estamos.

Son fáciles de entender.


----------



## @@strom (15 Sep 2011)

Ndx a 6 puntos de su media de 200 sesiones.


----------



## tarrito (15 Sep 2011)

Berlusconi intenta bloquear unas escuchas que califican a Merkel de "culo mantecoso" - elConfidencial.com

mañana toca mega-güano 

el FTSE MIB (-15%) y nosotros un -5% de rebote


----------



## dj-mesa (15 Sep 2011)

SP 500 -- 1200 y subiendo


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Véis mañana probabilidades de güano?



Sólo le diré que el SP necesita descanso YA. Muchísimo cuidado con la sesión de mañana y la tendencia a medio plazo sigue siendo BAJISTA.

Ante la violencia del rebote, las probabilidades de fin del mismo son cada vez más altas.


----------



## estasi (15 Sep 2011)

Con el QE3 a la vuelta de la esquina no veo bajada, intervención si,pero bajada poca


----------



## dj-mesa (15 Sep 2011)

estasi dijo:


> Con el QE3 a la vuelta de la esquina no veo bajada, intervención si,pero bajada poca



No se yo si habra QE3 pero...

Dato de hoy:
_Los precios en EE UU subieron cuatro décimas en agosto. Excluyendo energía y alimentos, lo hicieron dos décimas. *Para el conjunto del año, la inflación escala al 3,8%* mientras que la subyacente subió al 2%. Los salarios ajustados a la inflación cayeron seis décimas en agosto._

Y una QE3 no va a tener la misma eficiencia que las anteriores, por no decir que seria contraproducente ("rendimientos decreciente a escala")

No se yo


----------



## estasi (15 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> No se yo si habra QE3 pero...
> 
> Dato de hoy:
> _Los precios en EE UU subieron cuatro décimas en agosto. Excluyendo energía y alimentos, lo hicieron dos décimas. *Para el conjunto del año, la inflación escala al 3,8% mientras* que la subyacente subió al 2%. Los salarios ajustados a la inflación cayeron seis décimas en agosto._
> ...



No tendrá la misma eficacia,pero creo que tendremos QE3 y eurobonos,poca cosa más pueden hacer


----------



## estasi (15 Sep 2011)

Ademas QE2 es periodo 2007-2010,si ganan tiempo 2011-2013 con el QE3 puede que nos recuperemos,pero tiene sus desventajas


----------



## dj-mesa (15 Sep 2011)

estasi dijo:


> No tendrá la misma eficacia,pero creo que tendremos QE3 y eurobonos,poca cosa más pueden hacer



Seria quedarnos *sin munición* y sin esperanza o nada con que especular, sentarnos y verlas venir.... siempre hay que tener un As bajo la manga, aunque no se utilice


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2011)

estasi dijo:


> Con el QE3 a la vuelta de la esquina no veo bajada, intervención si,pero bajada poca



No sé yo ....

Poca munición les queda en la recámara. Si hubiera QE3, a todas luces será insuficiente para calmar al enfermo.

TODAS las causas que originaron la estampida de Agosto siguen encima de la mesa. Los índices todavía son bajistas.

Alguno se va a llevar la sorpresa desagradable de su vida y no se crean todo lo que cuentan.


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2011)

estasi dijo:


> No tendrá la misma eficacia,pero creo que tendremos QE3 y eurobonos,poca cosa más pueden hacer



Los eurobonos son ahora mismo la paja mental de los larguistas y las castas políticas necesitadas.

Merkel y Sarkozy no piensan lo mismo. Lo dijeron y se nos olvida rápido ...::


----------



## estasi (15 Sep 2011)

Ya sé que es las ultima bala QE3,¿pero no esta ya muerto el enfermo?


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2011)

estasi dijo:


> Ya sé que es las ultima bala QE3,¿pero no esta ya muerto el enfermo?



Está terminal y la resaca será mortal.


----------



## Nico (15 Sep 2011)

Malditos egoistas !!

En qué quedamos ?

Mañana engaña subiendo hasta los vencimientos y luego cae en una espiral suicida desbarrancándose como un borracho en la ladera peñascosa ?... o, atizados por el olor a "dinero fácil" escala cual V2 rumbo a Londres durante la IIGM ?

No nos dejeis esta incertidumbre. Confirmad malditos !, Confirmad !!


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Está terminal y la resaca será mortal.



creo que no habrá QE3las bolsas no se han desplomado
mañana son los vencimientos suelen ser alcistas o bajistas.


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> creo que no habrá QE3las bolsas no se han desplomado
> mañana son los vencimientos suelen ser alcistas o bajistas.



jojojo, tal vez las bolsas hayan descontado algo que no va a ocurrir :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Lo dudo, más chute pero la dosis no será suficiente para generar calma.

Los HF están a la espera de pegar otro zarpazo.

La solución final serán los eurobonos y sólo se crearán cuando no queden más cojones. Serán los mercados con caídas brutales las que hagan ceder la posición a Merkel & Cía. Para ello son necesarias cosas más fuertes que cuatro días de bajada.

Tiempo al tiempo y no se queden pillados antes de tiempo. Tiene que joder un webo verse sin liquidez.:ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Sep 2011)

Movimiento de última hora

He de reconocer que veo mandriles por todas partes


----------



## dj-mesa (15 Sep 2011)

El Dax esta perdiendo fuelle


----------



## estasi (15 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Malditos egoistas !!
> 
> En qué quedamos ?
> 
> ...



Nada te puedo decir este humilde servidor,cuando los mas prestigiosos economistas del mundo con premio nobel incluido,no vieron la crisis hace 4 años y no saben solucionar esta


----------



## estasi (15 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> jojojo, tal vez las bolsas hayan descontado algo que no va a ocurrir :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> Lo dudo, más chute pero la dosis no será suficiente para generar calma.
> 
> ...



Los eurobonos son ahora mismo la paja mental de los larguistas y las castas políticas necesitadas.

Merkel y Sarkozy no piensan lo mismo. Lo dijeron y se nos olvida rápido ...
__________________


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2011)

estasi dijo:


> Los eurobonos son ahora mismo la paja mental de los larguistas y las castas políticas necesitadas.
> 
> Merkel y Sarkozy no piensan lo mismo. Lo dijeron y se nos olvida rápido ...
> __________________



Totalmente coherente.

Sólos e adoptarán cuando la situación sea dramática en los mercados financieros. Hasta ahora, las manos fuertes todavía no han extremado el dolor. *Sólo entonces, loas alemanes cederán a los eurobonos ante el temor de que se caiga el chiringuito. Será un mal menor.*

Hay que explicarlo todo .....


----------



## rafaxl (15 Sep 2011)

Los americanos estan bailando el paquito el chocolatero... a ver si hacen como ayer.


----------



## @@strom (15 Sep 2011)

Hace tiempo se hablaba por aquí de Cisco.............







Está cogiendo buena pinta.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Sep 2011)

Hummm cierre en maximos, y siguen subiendo despues... es que no es suficiente ya???

SP 1210. Y europa super peponcisima, mañana otro dia de altos vuelos al menos como comentan por aqui hasta la hora de vencimiento.


----------



## dj-mesa (15 Sep 2011)

yo leí por ahí 

_"Mientras resistencias como son los 1.205 puntos en el Standard & Poor's o los 11.477 puntos en el Dow Jones Industrial no sean batidas va a ser difícil que la renta variable europea prosiga su aventura alcista de estas últimas sesiones"_

Pero esto cabrones últimamente no hacen sino sobrepasar las resistencias para que salten los automáticos


----------



## Claca (15 Sep 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> Hace tiempo se hablaba por aquí de Cisco.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente. Hace poco se lo comenté a aksarben, pasó el test con nota, y se jugaba mucho:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a-205.html#post4898514


----------



## burbubcn (15 Sep 2011)

estoy empezando a interesarme en el tema de la bolsa y llevo un tiempo mirando si entro, me decidi por entrar en Santander con una cantidad pequeña a 5,50 como no tengo prisa y tampoco quiero estar comprando y vendiendo, pense que era un buen precio para comprar esperando que suban y si tardan en subir mientras cobrar unos buenos dividendos.

Que valor me recomendais para una compra similar?? vamos que se suponga que ya sea en semanas o meses, se pueda ganar un buen % cuando el IBEX vuelva a los 10000-11000 ( si es que vuelve )

por cierto muchas gracias por compartir vuestros conocimientos, es muy interesante seguir el hilo, aunque a veces no sepa muy bien de que hablais con tanto animal ( gacelas, leones, oso, toro,,, ) y con indices graficos y demas,,,,


----------



## Caos (15 Sep 2011)

El QE3 ('opteration twist reloaded') sólo cambia unos activos por otros, no añade nueva liquidez al sistema; es un cambio de bonos a largo por bonos a corto para quitar interés a los bonos a largo (que ya han llegado a cotizar con intereses negativos!) y mover la liquidez a otras partes.

La medida de extender las líneas de liquidez de eurodólares de los BC tiene un objetivo muy claro: volver a 2007/2008 y veréis cuál. No es una buena noticia, extender líneas de liquidez durante tres meses es una barbaridad (normalmente los depósitos son overnight -de una sóla noche- o semanales), lo que quiere decir que "la cosa está mu malita" y el mercado de crédito esta totalmente seco.

Otra cosa más: un mercado completamente seco significa _margin calls_ y reducción masiva de posiciones de los institucionales para reducir el apalancamiento. En pocas palabras hamijos: GUANO en el medio plazo.

El que quiera que aproveche este canal alcista hasta donde pueda (me extrañaría que consiguiese superar la barrera de SMA50, que está sobre los 123 en el SPY), pero con cautela siempre para no quedarse pillado. La explicación del canal está clara: el mercado reaccionó con pánico a una recesión que no había llegado por acumulación de malos datos y malas noticias todavía y hubo sobreventa masiva. La cuestión es que pasará cuando esta llega de verdad, ¿hemos tocado fondo ya? De ser así tendremos lateral durante meses (a la vista de que de nuevo empiecen a incrementar el gasto, inyectar liquidez, etc.), o podemos probar los 900 del SPX de nuevo en ese caso nos quedaría un buen trecho de bajada y esto es un simple impass.

Hay que descontar lo que he dicho arriba: cuando vengan mal dadas, se estrujará el apalancamiento de institucionales y eso tendrá efectos sobre liquidaciones de posiciones con una presión vendedora enorme. A esto hay que sumar que creo que este sentimiento de apetito al riesgo renovado es algo temporal y que no se va a consolidar.


----------



## erpako (15 Sep 2011)

burbubcn dijo:


> estoy empezando a interesarme en la bosla y llevo un tiempo mirando si entro, me decidi por entrar en Santander con una cantidad pequeña a 5,50 como no tengo prisa y tampoco quiero estar comprando y vendiendo, pense que era un buen precio para comprar esperando que suban y si tardan en subir mientras cobrar unos buenos dividendos.
> 
> Que valor me recomendais para una compra similar?? vamos que se suponga que ya sea en semanas o meses, se pueda ganar un buen % cuando el IBEX vuelva a los 10000-11000 ( si es que vuelve )
> 
> por cierto muchas gracias por compartir vuestros conocimientos, es muy interesante seguir el hilo, aunque a veces no sepa muy bien de que hablais con tanto animal ( gacelas, leones, oso, toro,,, ) y con indices graficos y demas,,,,



1. Consejo NÚMERO UNO, pon solo el dinero que no vayas a necesitar en mucho tiempo.

2. Busca empresas infravalorados con buenos y sostenibles dividendos, flujo de caja recurrente y diversificación internacional. El qué comprar.

3. Utiliza el análisis técnico para saber cuándo comprar.

4. Si te cuesta dormir por las noches, es que asumes demasiado riesgo.

5. No hagas demasiado caso a los _analistos_.

6. Y por supuesto DIVERSIFICA.

Suerte!!!!.


----------



## burbubcn (15 Sep 2011)

Muchas gracias erpako.

Como he comentado he puesto una pequeña cantidad de mis ahorros, no lo necesito y puedo asumir una larga espera. 

Entiendo que santander esta barata, no se si lo estara mas pero por lo que he seguido y leido eso parece. 

Lo del analisis es lo q no se... mi analisis fue a q precio m interesaria comprar porque creo que lo superara con un % interesante, no puedo estar muy pendiente de la bolsa ni quiero hacer movimientos diarios. 

La cantidad es asumible como para tenerla en acciones durante tiempo, ademas con los altos dividendos del santander la espera tampoco seria muy desastrosa. 

Sobre lo de diversificar, eso es lo que quiero saber, que acciones cumplen mejor con las caracteristicas que mencionas??


----------



## Optimista bien informado (15 Sep 2011)

*gracias*



morgan:4995506 dijo:


> Una operación de compra-venta en 1 día cuentan como 2 operaciones. Si te referías a un número de 2 a 4 operaciones de compra-venta estaríamos hablando de 4 a 8 operaciones diarias,.



Muchas gracias por la respuesta, y sí, cuando dije 2 o 4 operaciones diarias me refería a 1 o 2 compra-ventas, ¿Renta4 cobra custodia para operaciones intradia?

Y ya abusando... ¿qué tal la plataforma? Es q operar con openbank es un infierno (mil clicks y contraseñas para una operación)

De nuevo gracias  

pd: el thanks cuando pille el pc, q en este app de calopez no sé hacerlo :ouch:


----------



## morgan (15 Sep 2011)

Mañana tiene pinta de que va a ser un día de muy alta volatilidad, solo apta para valientes. 

Mi reino por las proyecciones de Fran200 para mañana :fiufiu:.


----------



## errozate (15 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> El QE3 ('opteration twist reloaded') sólo cambia unos activos por otros, no añade nueva liquidez al sistema; es un cambio de bonos a largo por bonos a corto para quitar interés a los bonos a largo (que ya han llegado a cotizar con intereses negativos!) y mover la liquidez a otras partes.
> 
> La medida de extender las líneas de liquidez de eurodólares de los BC tiene un objetivo muy claro: volver a 2007/2008 y veréis cuál. No es una buena noticia, extender líneas de liquidez durante tres meses es una barbaridad (normalmente los depósitos son overnight -de una sóla noche- o semanales), lo que quiere decir que "la cosa está mu malita" y el mercado de crédito esta totalmente seco.
> 
> ...



Muy buen análisis, aunque por ignorancia no entienda como se debe algunas de las explicaciones, a grandes rasgos lo entiendo y me parece un análisis muy bueno. 

Gracias, CAOS.


----------



## 5megas (15 Sep 2011)

Se supone que mañana sera viernes negro como los ultimos? ya sabeis que esta gente se esta aficionando a soltar el pastel los viernes... :o


----------



## rafaxl (15 Sep 2011)

Buen post Caos, explicacion breve y clara del percal que se avecina.

Seguimos pepones a las 23:30. Subida de 30 puntos en medio minuto en usa. Estan llenando las sacas de $$$.

Un saludo.


----------



## dj-mesa (15 Sep 2011)




----------



## blackholesun_borrado (15 Sep 2011)

burbubcn dijo:


> estoy empezando a interesarme en el tema de la bolsa y llevo un tiempo mirando si entro, me decidi por entrar en Santander con una cantidad pequeña a 5,50 como no tengo prisa y tampoco quiero estar comprando y vendiendo, pense que era un buen precio para comprar esperando que suban y si tardan en subir mientras cobrar unos buenos dividendos.
> 
> Que valor me recomendais para una compra similar?? vamos que se suponga que ya sea en semanas o meses, se pueda ganar un buen % cuando el IBEX vuelva a los 10000-11000 ( si es que vuelve )
> 
> por cierto muchas gracias por compartir vuestros conocimientos, es muy interesante seguir el hilo, aunque a veces no sepa muy bien de que hablais con tanto animal ( gacelas, leones, oso, toro,,, ) y con indices graficos y demas,,,,



que cabrón 

ni george soros hizo tanta ganancia en su primera operación :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## dj-mesa (15 Sep 2011)

Hoy he visto/leído a multitud de personas (que nunca habían invertido en bolsa/niputaidea) que intentan entrar o se informan para poder "invertir" en estos momentos y sacar tajada de las subidas lo antes posible


----------



## morgan (16 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Y ya abusando... ¿qué tal la plataforma? Es q operar con openbank es un infierno (mil clicks y contraseñas para una operación)
> 
> De nuevo gracias
> 
> pd: el thanks cuando pille el pc, q en este app de calopez no sé hacerlo :ouch:



De nada . 

También he probado la de openbank y es un horror. 

A mi la plataforma me resulta cómoda, pero también es que la manejo desde hace tiempo. Por ponerle algunas pegas:

- En la tabla de cotizaciones, a la hora de personalizar los campos que quieres ver, tu personalización no te la graba en base de datos, sino en una c o o k i e. Así que cada vez que limpies las c o o k i e s, etc, pues a volver a configurar tu vista. Y es que en la vista por defecto que te ponen ellos hay campos que al menos a mi no me resultan útiles como la variación (ya lo veo en % no me hace falta también en puntos) o la flecha y hay otros como máximo y mínimo que a mi me son más útiles y no aparecen. Así que en resumen tengo que andar configurando cada 2 por 3.

- Con cfds hay un problemilla que a mi me molesta mas que el anterior. Si en la ventana de cfds pongo el valor a seguir y pongo los campos de la operación (número de acciones y tipo de orden), si por un casual le doy a actualizar la cotización para ver el último "tick" antes de lanzarla, esos campos que había introducido desaparecen. Por lo que para lanzar una operación tengo que lanzar un "tick" y si quiero hacer la operación tengo que introducir los datos y dar a "aceptar" y confirmar, por lo que se pierden unos segundos que te pueden hacer entrar a un precio peor al que habías visto. Eso me parece más putada.

- Y con cfds hay que estar muy al loro con el tipo de operación, porque para cerrar una operación tienes que hacer una operación inversa a la otra abierta. Preferiría un botón cerrar operación o algo así, porque sobretodo al principio se te puede ir la olla ,poner mal el check del tipo de operación, equivocarse y entonces la lias parda. Sé de lo que hablo :S.

Ah, se me olvidaba. No, no hay comisión de custodia en operaciones intradía. 

Por lo demás, bien. Quizá alguien te puede recomendar alguna mejor. Pero si lo que quieres hacer son operaciones diarias deja openbank y vete a una "especializada".


----------



## aksarben (16 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Efectivamente. Hace poco se lo comenté a aksarben, pasó el test con nota, y se jugaba mucho:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a-205.html#post4898514



Gracias a ambos. Ya pierdo menos ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Por lo demás, bien. Quizá alguien te puede recomendar alguna mejor. Pero si lo que quieres hacer son operaciones diarias deja openbank y vete a una "especializada".



He probado unos minutos la plataforma de prueba de Clicktrade pero aún no puedo opinar, aunque sí que creo que tiene un botón para cerrar operaciones abiertas en el momento (me ha parecido una especie de panic mode o un sácame de aquí... AHORA)
Una duda, la última, de verdad  ¿la de Renta4 es via web (como openbank un infierno de flash añadido a los mil clicks) o hay que instalar algo? La de clicktrade se instala, aunque he leido que se puede usar (algo capada) via web, por si se quiere operar desde otro lugar donde no esté instalada e incluso una versión adaptada a móvil. (EDITO: En principio prefiero la posibilidad de instalar el software, porque el flash de openbank me pone el firefox a 1000 en este portátil)

Sobre el uso, pues sí, en principio tengo una cantidad que estoy usando para operaciones diarias o semanales (reconvertida de una entrada poco afortunada en SAN, de la que asumí pérdidas para ir recortando intradía) por eso me está matando openbank tanto en comisiones como en falta de operatividad.
Luego para buy&hold (esta vez haciendo caso a los mayores) ya tengo unos cuantos cartuchos esperando en la cuenta naranja, mientras llega el momento de estrenar el broker de ING.

Gracias de nuevo, y plusvalías mañana para todos


----------



## atman (16 Sep 2011)

A mi modo de ver, la explicación al acuerdo de intervención coordinada sobre el dólar, es muy simple y se resume en una palabra: Grecia.

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dicen en Zerohedge:



> If Greece defaults the first obvious panic will be how do the European banks get funding, especially in dollars. Well, that question has been answered. The mechanism to avert short term liquidity problems after Greece defaults is now in place.



Sólo sustituiría el "If" inicial por un "When". Así que tengo muy claro a dónde vamos.. lo que no termino de ver es el camino... por lo de pronto, dejaremos pasar los vencimientos y si la ocasión la ponen muy muy bien... tal vez aproveche a ponerme corto ahí mismo.

Además, están los planes de recapitalización general forzosa para la banca.

¿Os acordais que cuando salió la prohibición de cortos os dije que habría que poner una orden de compra en SAN en 3? Pues eso.


----------



## Cassius (16 Sep 2011)

erpako dijo:


> 1. Consejo NÚMERO UNO, pon solo el dinero que no vayas a necesitar en mucho tiempo.
> 
> 2. Busca empresas infravalorados con buenos y sostenibles dividendos, flujo de caja recurrente y diversificación internacional. El qué comprar.
> 
> ...



Mi primera y unica de momento intervencion en este hilo y es para darle un thanks como una casa. Los que estamos aprendiendo para tirarnos al ruedo un dia de estos nunca dejaremos de agradecer los consejos sencillos de aquellos que llevan mas tiempo, aunque esten envueltos en cachondeo, pues de eso se trata, de pasar un buen rato (sin olvidar un momento lo otro, of course)

Y mis felicitaciones al resto de foreros; me han enganchado al hilo y me sorprendo a mi mismo partiendome la caja en el momento mas inoportuno.


----------



## The Replicant (16 Sep 2011)

hoy tenia toda la pinta de un viernes negro más como los que llevamos últimamente, pero parece que quieren evitarlo a toda costa: :no:

_La eurozona tratará hoy de desbloquear el rescate de Grecia y debatirá si recapitaliza la banca
El secretario del Tesoro de EE.UU. va al Ecofin a presionar a la UE para que acuerde una solución a la crisis de deuda _

La eurozona tratará hoy de desbloquear el rescate de Grecia y debatirá si recapitaliza la banca


----------



## faraico (16 Sep 2011)

Buenos dias!!

Es una burrada si digo que los minimos del aÑo los vimos hace unos dias???

O esto no es mas que una trampa atrapagacelas??

Demasiado convencimiento veo en general con el guano.

Acuerdense que hace 3 años el sentimiento era igual y salimos disparados para no volver al guano.

Saludos


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Sep 2011)

pondríais orden de compra a mercado ahora, o esperar a ver como evoluciona en la primera media hora? me refiero a valores como BBV, SAN, TLF, la idea es salir hoy mismo.......


----------



## mataresfacil (16 Sep 2011)

yo flipo con algunas de las cosas que se escuchan por aqui. Todo el mundo habla de megacrack, megaguano, caidas, caidas, siempre mas abajo, no importa ver datos historicos de la accion, no importa lo que hagan los gobiernos, siempre es todo abajo.

luego ves las operaciones intradia que hacen muchos foreros y la cosa se entiende prefectamente, todos a jugar cortos, pero todos todos.

No quiero decir con esto que la cosa no este mal, pero como hoy la cuadruple hora bruja de resultaos positivos, se recapitalice la banca en europa y se libere el tramo de rescate a grecia, a ver quien tiene cojones de entrar aqui esperando la madre de todos los guanos.

Lo curioso es que muchos diran, "bah, un simple rebote tecnico, el lunes guano". Y si sube hoy seguramente baje el lunes, pero esa bajada si puede ser un simple caida antes de seguir subiendo. ¿hasta donde? ni puta idea, pero puede que hasta valores medios historicos.

Por cierto santanderes a 3 en sueños, o puede que en pesadillas, yo personalmente si veo ese banco a 3 no compro ni loco, tal y como estan las cosas esa caida podria significar el fin del sistema y del banco y de toda la pasta que la gente meta. Imagino que ocurrira.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Sep 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pondríais orden de compra a mercado ahora, o esperar a ver como evoluciona en la primera media hora? me refiero a valores como BBV, SAN, TLF, la idea es salir hoy mismo.......



Yo lo llevo pensando desde ayer por la tarde... Y no me he decidido.


----------



## dj-mesa (16 Sep 2011)

Hoy se cumplen tres años, tal día como hoy.....


----------



## pyn (16 Sep 2011)

Tiene pinta que hoy salimos disparados, el esepé superó los 1200 con claridad y se ha despertado en esa zona, parece que quieren rememorar lo de LB como a ellos les gusta, rompiendo ojetes.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo lo llevo pensando desde ayer por la tarde... Y no me he decidido.



si tu entras yo entro, pero rapido decidete.........


----------



## dj-mesa (16 Sep 2011)

DAX


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2011)

A los buenos días!

Sospecho que hoy el negro de zuloman va a añadir un montón de muescas a su 'arma' ::


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2011)

Parece que hoy va a haber muchos vaivenes .... Trading!!!!


----------



## ghkghk (16 Sep 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> si tu entras yo entro, pero rapido decidete.........



No me lanzo....

¿Y el negro de Zuloman es fan del guano o de Pepón?


----------



## ghkghk (16 Sep 2011)

Una pregunta. Imaginad que soy un tío con pasta y tengo 13.000.000 de euros para meter en bolsa.

Si entro en Telefónica obviamente hago subir el precio. Pongamos que entro a 13 y esa mañana se pone en 13.20. Y pongo los 13.000.000 millones a la venta con stop en 13.18... ¿las venderé todas como mínimo a ese precio no? Siempre que se llegue a ese punto mis acciones frenan toda caida. ¿Es correcto el razonamiento o fallo en algo? ¿es posible que se venda algo saltándome a mí? 

Muchas gracias. Es por seguir aprendiendo.


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No me lanzo....
> 
> ¿Y el negro de Zuloman es fan del guano o de Pepón?



Yo no digo guano ni pepón sino todo lo contrario


----------



## Nico (16 Sep 2011)

Tú serías "la Gran Muralla" y podrías sostener durante días (o segundos depende de cómo venga la cosa) la cotización.

Nada se vendería por debajo de tu orden hasta que se agotara la misma.


----------



## Nico (16 Sep 2011)

*EDITO:*

En realidad si los compradores quieren pagar más bajo y hubiera vendedores a menor precio entrarían las órdenes por debajo de la tuya y tú quedarías como *"inversor de largo plazo".*



(supongo que lo sabías, verdad ?)


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Sep 2011)

dentro en SAN.... largo


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una pregunta. Imaginad que soy un tío con pasta y tengo 13.000.000 de euros para meter en bolsa.
> 
> Si entro en Telefónica obviamente hago subir el precio. Pongamos que entro a 13 y esa mañana se pone en 13.20. Y pongo los 13.000.000 millones a la venta con stop en 13.18... ¿las venderé todas como mínimo a ese precio no? Siempre que se llegue a ese punto mis acciones frenan toda caida. ¿Es correcto el razonamiento o fallo en algo? ¿es posible que se venda algo saltándome a mí?
> 
> Muchas gracias. Es por seguir aprendiendo.



No veo como con ventas puedes aguantar una caída del valor. Si la acción está cayendo y metes ese paquetón a la venta acelerarás la caída.

Si por contra imagina que tu orden es de compra en una caída, y metes una orden bastante grande que aguante el precio, cuando todo lo demás está cayendo, los leones verán que esa acción esta "sobrevalorada" y soportada por una única orden, te meterán paquetones de venta a paladas contra tus compras y cuando tu orden se agote el valor caerá a plomo con lo cual podrán comprar más barato lo que te han vendido. Es como si montases una presa que es incapaz de aguantar la presión, al principio retiene, pero acaba cediendo y se lleva todo por delante.

En resumen: No eres un market maker ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Sep 2011)

Buenos días



LÁNGARO dijo:


> dentro en SAN.... largo



Bienvenido. Oye, ¿a largo plazo, o sólo "largo"? Es para pulsar sentimiento, porque yo tengo para salir entre 6,04 y 6,09, según lo vaya viendo, pero si va a caer desde donde está... :rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (16 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *EDITO:*
> 
> En realidad si los compradores quieren pagar más bajo y hubiera vendedores a menor precio entrarían las órdenes por debajo de la tuya y tú quedarías como *"inversor de largo plazo".*
> 
> ...



Pues si te soy sincero, tenía mis dudas. Pensaba que quizá hubiera que liquidar todas las posiciones superiores antes de bajar de tick... Aunque no sé si tenía mucho sentido.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (16 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una pregunta. Imaginad que soy un tío con pasta y tengo 13.000.000 de euros para meter en bolsa.
> 
> Si entro en Telefónica obviamente hago subir el precio. Pongamos que entro a 13 y esa mañana se pone en 13.20. Y pongo los 13.000.000 millones a la venta con stop en 13.18... ¿las venderé todas como mínimo a ese precio no? Siempre que se llegue a ese punto mis acciones frenan toda caida. ¿Es correcto el razonamiento o fallo en algo? ¿es posible que se venda algo saltándome a mí?
> 
> Muchas gracias. Es por seguir aprendiendo.



yo ayer meti 15 millones de euros, y nada todo normal como siempre :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Sep 2011)

Buenos días señores.

Parece que el Ibex pierde un poco de fuerza. A ver que nos depara el viernes.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Sep 2011)

Cada vez más valores en rojo...


----------



## Nico (16 Sep 2011)

No, recuerda que las operaciones se "calzan" unas a otras y, si hay alguien que pone una orden de COMPRA a 3 cvs abajo de tu precio de VENTA y alguien lanza una "venta a mercado" se calzará contra la orden de compra 3ctvos abajo de la tuya.

De ese modo, el precio podría seguir bajando sin que tu orden "limitada a" se tenga que ejecutar.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Bienvenido. Oye, ¿a largo plazo, o sólo "largo"? Es para pulsar sentimiento, porque yo tengo para salir entre 6,04 y 6,09, según lo vaya viendo, pero si va a caer desde donde está... :rolleye:



5.96 :: sólo largo, a ver si puedo salir hoy, junto con mis Urbas a las que les voy sacando un 5%, si suben a 0.042 fuera


----------



## rafaxl (16 Sep 2011)

Venga señores una dosis de optimismo:


----------



## ghkghk (16 Sep 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> *No veo como con ventas puedes aguantar una caída del valor. Si la acción está cayendo y metes ese paquetón a la venta acelerarás la caída.*
> 
> Si por contra imagina que tu orden es de compra en una caída, y metes una orden bastante grande que aguante el precio, cuando todo lo demás está cayendo, los leones verán que esa acción esta "sobrevalorada" y soportada por una única orden, te meterán paquetones de venta a paladas contra tus compras y cuando tu orden se agote el valor caerá a plomo con lo cual podrán comprar más barato lo que te han vendido. Es como si montases una presa que es incapaz de aguantar la presión, al principio retiene, pero acaba cediendo y se lleva todo por delante.
> 
> En resumen: No eres un market maker ::




Porque pensaba que quizá hubiera una posibilidad de que no se pudiera vender nada por debajo de ese valor hasta liquidar posiciones de venta superiores, aunque quizá era más un deseo que una creencia.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues si te soy sincero, tenía mis dudas. Pensaba que quizá hubiera que liquidar todas las posiciones superiores antes de bajar de tick... Aunque no sé si tenía mucho sentido.



A mi me ha llegado a pasar en varias ocasiones de colocar un SL/SP a 50 puntos por debajo de la cotización en el Ibex y estos viernes que salen los datos de paro americano y la volatilidad es infinita, bajar 150-200 puntos en un sólo tick saltándose mi orden de venta, con lo cual te quedas con un pufo y una cara de tonto importante ::


----------



## ghkghk (16 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> No, recuerda que las operaciones se "calzan" unas a otras y, si hay alguien que pone una orden de COMPRA a 3 cvs abajo de tu precio de VENTA y alguien lanza una "venta a mercado" se calzará contra la orden de compra 3ctvos abajo de la tuya.
> 
> De ese modo, el precio podría seguir bajando sin que tu orden "limitada a" se tenga que ejecutar.




¿Cuál es en tu opinión la mejor forma de deshacerse de 100.000 euros sin que te salten ni poniendo "a mercado" por lo que mandas las últimas acciones al garete? 

No es por mí, estoy fuera.


----------



## Nico (16 Sep 2011)

Para aclarar el tema:

1) Si pusieras 13 millones "a mercado" la cotización bajaría y bajaría porque los leones se aprocharían comprando más y más abajo.

2) Y, si pusieras la orden "limitada a xx precio", tú NO VENDERIAS por abajo del precio que fijaste pero, puede que el mercado SI y termines quedándote con tus acciones SIN VENDER hasta que el precio suba y alcance el ranto de tu orden.


----------



## Nico (16 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cuál es en tu opinión la mejor forma de deshacerse de 100.000 euros sin que te salten ni poniendo "a mercado" por lo que mandas las últimas acciones al garete?
> 
> No es por mí, estoy fuera.



Fran es el que puede explicarlo mejor.

Según dijo los otros días los montos grandes son para quienes tienen "maquinitas" muy sofisticadas.

Esas maquinitas pueden "cortar" el paquete en paquetes más pequeños y, hasta COMPRAR cuando advierten que están desbalanceando el precio para mantenerlo dentro del rango que quieren.

Para montos grandes forzosamente hay que usar un agente de bolsa que tenga la posibilidad de manejar esos recursos. No puedes hacerlo con el software de Bankinter para abueletes jubilados que usamos.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Sep 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> A mi me ha llegado a pasar en varias ocasiones de colocar un SL/SP a 50 puntos por debajo de la cotización en el Ibex y estos viernes que salen los datos de paro americano y la volatilidad es infinita, bajar 150-200 puntos en un sólo tick saltándose mi orden de venta, con lo cual te quedas con un pufo y una cara de tonto importante ::




Pues eso es una laguna. Debería haber algún instrumento para que tu stop vaya bajando con los ticks a precios inferiores hasta deshacer posición. No es lógico poner stop a 9 con la cotización a 10, irte de vacaciones y a tu vuelta que haya bajado a 6 pero no hayas vendido ni una acción.


----------



## Nico (16 Sep 2011)

Para manejar montos grandes se me ocurre que hay que:

a) Usar las acciones más líquidas.

b) Preferentemente tener las acciones diversificadas (en paquetes de 20K por ejemplo)

c) O bien, irse a la bolsa yanqui donde, ese monto es calderilla y no tienes problemas hasta que entres en el rango de los MILLONES.

Pero, en el Ibex, montos de 100K son "paquetazos" tal como lo has visto los otros días.


----------



## dj-mesa (16 Sep 2011)

Aquí nadie dice ni mú, de como esta disminuyendo la cosa lentamente

Edito: primera vez que veo el Ibex en rojo en mucho tiempo (horas)


----------



## ghkghk (16 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Fran es el que puede explicarlo mejor.
> 
> Según dijo los otros días los montos grandes son para quienes tienen "maquinitas" muy sofisticadas.
> 
> ...




Ok, comprendido. Ahora ya tiene más sentido. Lo que pasa es que conozco a gente con 2, 3 millones de euros en bolsa y sin agentes. No sé qué pasará cuando den a vender...


----------



## ghkghk (16 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Para manejar montos grandes se me ocurre que hay que:
> 
> a) Usar las acciones más líquidas.
> 
> ...



El otro día dije que se me había quedado pequeño, que me iba pal down... Se van a reir poco de mí los yankis. 

Por cierto, no sé si has visto las comisiones internacionales. 20 euros por operaciones de hasta 50.000. Me parece que vale la pena.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside... sus T5 en caida libre.


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (16 Sep 2011)

Me puse corto a primera hora de la mañana, veremos como evoluciona la cosa.

Como la plataforma de CMC no soporta STOP dinámicos los tengo que ir modificandolo a manita


----------



## morgan (16 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cada vez más valores en rojo...



Y sacyr todavía en verde :8:. 

Un respeto por las tradicciones, coñe . Que algunos hemos abierto una operación rapidilla a corto.


----------



## aksarben (16 Sep 2011)

Cuando quieres meter 13.000.000 euros, en un valor o en varios, contratas a un broker que se ocupa de tramitarte la operación a lo largo de unos días/semanas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Sep 2011)

sentimiento de final de sesión:

Rojo o Verde.


Yo espero que verde..... mas que nada porque a las 2 me piro y lo voy a dejar todo abierto


----------



## casconet (16 Sep 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> sentimiento de final de sesión:
> 
> Rojo o Verde.
> 
> ...



Sobre esta sesión no sé, pero creo que estamos en un rebote con objetivo 9.100-9.200, donde habrá que pensar en ponerse corto


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (16 Sep 2011)

Yo creo que este último rebote de un par de días ya terminó y hasta mediados de la próxima semana vamos a estar bajistas totales 

Es más, creo que esta sesión acabaremos entre -3% y -4% (eso dice mi sistema superprofundo de tiralíneas gacelera)


----------



## faraico (16 Sep 2011)

Un amiguete que sabe que me gusta la bolsa me ha escrito esto:
Estoy sopesando seriamente meter 16.000 euros al Santander y 16.000 a Telefónica, ¿cómo lo ves?
Por lo que parece la bolsa puede seguir bajando pero es un dinero que no voy a necesitar hasta dentro de 3-4 años y parece que la mayoría de la gente coincide en que es un buen momento y que la tendencia natural a largo plazo es alcista...

Madre mia....lo curioso es que hace 3 meses le digo que a 6e san es compra segura...pero ahora....en fin...


----------



## grillo35 (16 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Un amiguete que sabe que me gusta la bolsa me ha escrito esto:
> Estoy sopesando seriamente meter 16.000 euros al Santander y 16.000 a Telefónica, ¿cómo lo ves?
> Por lo que parece la bolsa puede seguir bajando pero es un dinero que no voy a necesitar hasta dentro de 3-4 años y parece que la mayoría de la gente coincide en que es un buen momento y que la tendencia natural a largo plazo es alcista...
> 
> Madre mia....lo curioso es que hace 3 meses le digo que a 6e san es compra segura...pero ahora....en fin...




Umm, malo malo, esto no denota miedo para nada en la masa.....ienso:


----------



## mataresfacil (16 Sep 2011)

este rojo tiene que ser malos datos USA. Estamos en una puta guerra entre divisas, euro vs dolar.


----------



## dj-mesa (16 Sep 2011)

Me encanta, me encanta!!!


----------



## faraico (16 Sep 2011)

grillo35 dijo:


> Umm, malo malo, esto no denota miedo para nada en la masa.....ienso:



Exacto, ya sabeis...si ois al taxista o al jardinero decir que va a comprar no sé qué valor....salid corriendo::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mr. Brightside... sus T5 en caida libre.



Esperemos que siga ese camino... Gracias por su interés.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Sep 2011)

Yo también apuesto hoy por caídas significativas.


----------



## The Replicant (16 Sep 2011)

después de los subidones de los últimos dias hoy nos comemos por lo menos un -2% ::


----------



## Vedast_borrado (16 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> El otro día dije que se me había quedado pequeño, que me iba pal down... Se van a reir poco de mí los yankis.
> 
> Por cierto, no sé si has visto las comisiones internacionales. 20 euros por operaciones de hasta 50.000. Me parece que vale la pena.



Mucho es eso. En Interactive Brokers te cobran 5$ por cada 1000 acciones (esto lógicamente está especialmente bien si esas acciones tienen un valor alto, como el ETF SPY que replica el SP500), o 2.32$ por cada contrato mini del SP500 (que tienen un valor de unos 60 000$ ahora, multiplicador 50). Y a parte el slippage se hace menos relevante, al haber mucho volumen puedes mover mucho dinero sin que el precio se inmute, ahorrando también por ese lado.


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2011)

El DAX está de maravilla para el scalping. En tendencia y poco a poco sin movimientos bruscos que barren stops .... by the moment!!!!

Esto no va a durar todo el día, obvio.


----------



## The Cool Spot (16 Sep 2011)

A que hora son los vencimientos en el IBEX? al mediodia? No llega ni al vencimiento... yo pensaba que el guano vendria justo despues.

En cuanto a lo de el que la gente de la calle ve buenas oportunidades... cuando es uno o dos, puedes pensar que es gente que en realidad entiende y ha visto la oportunidad (aunque generalmente esos ni preguntan tu opinion, ya que tienen una ya formada, ni dicen lo que han hecho o van a hacer), pero es que ultimamente es mucha gente la que lo piensa, ademas a solo ¿3? dias de un rebote, cuando antes se hundia el mundo... malo, eso solo puede querer decir MAS GUANO, y de la mejor calidad.

Cuando realmente sea la buena, habra habido guano bien repartido y la gente no querra hablar de bolsa aunque lleve un año subiendo "porque siempre baja". Con los pisos pasa exactamente igual. No es el momento.

Ademas, tengo un pensamiento, no se si acertado o no de "vaya mierda de crisis si solo llegamos hasta aqui".

Aqui los pensamientos de alguien que no llega a gacela (seguro que alguno me llama bombillo). No se me tomen en serio, por favor, de hecho creo que lo mas acertado seria ni creerme, ni no creerme, sino todo lo contrario.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Sep 2011)

es curioso, estais comentando que "fuera" hay un sentimiento no bajista y por eso va a caer, pero en cambio el sentimiento que estoy viendo en el foro es totalmente bajista, por regla de tres.......

creo que hoy terminares en tablas pero con grandes caidas y subidas a lo largo de dia, con lo cual todos jodidos o todos con beneficios.......


----------



## morgan (16 Sep 2011)

Cerrado corto en SYV. Lo justo para pagar las comisiones.

No lo veo nada claro de momento.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Sep 2011)

Volvemos al verde, paquitooo... un paso alante y otro atras.


----------



## morgan (16 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Cerrado corto en SYV. Lo justo para pagar las comisiones.
> 
> No lo veo nada claro de momento.



Cuando la voz me decía que me saliera era por algo.

Joer, que puta potra tengo .


----------



## The Replicant (16 Sep 2011)

Vencimientos

A las 12h00 tenemos el del Eurostoxx 50.

A las 13h00 tenemos el del DAX


----------



## Seren (16 Sep 2011)

El CAC40 se pone verde también, esto tira para arriba


----------



## 2plx2 (16 Sep 2011)

No se fíen de nada que hoy hay hasta brujas en la bolsa.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Sep 2011)

2plx2 dijo:


> No se fíen de nada que hoy hay hasta brujas en la bolsa.



Le doy el thanks en este mensaje por el avatar de ghkghk que le quedó muy bien )


PD: Edito y aprovecho el post:



> FXMANÍA. *El déficit por cuenta corriente alcanzado por la Zona Euro durante el mes de julio alcanzó los 12.900 millones de euros, según las cifras publicadas hoy por el Banco Central Europeo (BCE)*. La previsión que manejaba el consenso de analistas apuntaba a una lectura de -5.600 millones. Asimismo, el dato del mes anterior se revisó a la baja hasta un déficit de 7.100 millones frente a los 7.400 del dato preliminar.
> 
> *El déficit por cuenta corriente medido como porcentaje del PIB empeoró marcadamente hasta el -0,7% del PIB, frente al -0,2% del mes anterior.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nico (16 Sep 2011)

Joer !!, sube en vertical ! (SAN digo...)


----------



## rafaxl (16 Sep 2011)

Habeis visto la subida que se esta zampando el Deutsche Bank??? 1,4 euros hoy pero viene subiendo eso desde el lunes...

Viene un petardillo, a ver que hacen. En 10 minutos vence el Eurostoxx.

Bueno ya estamos en modo subida vertical pase lo que pase. Hasta el vencimiento no vuelvo.


----------



## univac (16 Sep 2011)

Futuros sobre el EuroStoxx: 12:00
Futuros sobre el Dax: 13:00
Futuros Mini Nasdaq, Mini Russell, Mini S&P, Mini Dow: 15:30
Futuros CAC-40: 16:00
Futuros sobre el Ibex y Mini-Ibex: 16:45
Futuros sobre Acciones de MEFF: 17:35


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Joer !!, sube en vertical ! (SAN digo...)



Sí, pues la bajada ni te cuento :´(


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> Vencimientos
> 
> A las 12h00 tenemos el del Eurostoxx 50.
> 
> A las 13h00 tenemos el del DAX



A las 16:45h en el Ibex?

corregido

gracias al forero unicav


----------



## The Hellion (16 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Habeis visto la subida que se esta zampando el Deutsche Bank??? 1,4 euros hoy pero viene subiendo eso desde el lunes...
> 
> Viene un petardillo, a ver que hacen. En 10 minutos vence el Eurostoxx.
> 
> Bueno ya estamos en modo subida vertical pase lo que pase. Hasta el vencimiento no vuelvo.



Pues Daimler también lleva una marcha que no vea...


----------



## rosonero (16 Sep 2011)

Caoentó!!! Ayer me tiré tres horas en bici por la mañana y tres al volante por la tarde mientras escuchaba por la radio las subidas pepónicas gracias a la barra libre de los bancos centrales 

Voy a comprar un puto mini y se va acabar el rebote pero ya !!! Quiero mis SAN a 4 o 5 peladitos  que ya tengo lo gordo en mi broker a la espera de unirme a la kedada santanderina.

Buenos días y tal

Pd. Curioso cómo se generaliza el pensamiento, tanto en la calle como en los foros más o menos especializados, de meterse ya aún sabiendo que lo más seguro es que pueda bajar más.


----------



## lokeno100 (16 Sep 2011)

Por qué la bolsa cae, si Grecia no va a quebrar?.


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (16 Sep 2011)

Venga hombre, vamos para arriba o para abajo al final ??

[YOUTUBE]bhJc01VYXtI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Cool Spot (16 Sep 2011)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Por qué la bolsa cae, si Grecia no va a quebrar?.



Bueno la bolsa va bastante por libre, aunque, claro esta, que responde en cierto modo a la realidad economica.

Dicho esto, no esta claro que grecia NO vaya a quebrar, lo que justificaria las bajadas, y si no quebrara, lo seria gracias a un esfuerzo internacional que tendria un coste muy elevado, lo que tambien justificaria bajadas.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Sep 2011)

Y si al final sube la bolsa, es que se habían pasado descontando los efectos. Ta' to' controlao )


BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Venga hombre, vamos para arriba o para abajo al final ??



Paciencia, que los leones están trabajando


----------



## univac (16 Sep 2011)

Grecia hasta donde yo se ya esta quebrada, disfraces aparte


----------



## morgan (16 Sep 2011)

Coño, se me ha ido el broker a tomar por c...

Espero que el sr. ghkghk no haya entrado hoy en bkt.


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (16 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Y si al final sube la bolsa, es que se habían pasado descontando los efectos. Ta' to' controlao ) Paciencia, que los leones están trabajando



Una cosa está clara, o sube o baja o se queda igual pero me broker siempre gana con las comisiones


----------



## The Replicant (16 Sep 2011)

univac dijo:


> Grecia hasta donde yo se ya esta quebrada, disfraces aparte



eso está claro, lo único que falta es que lo reconozcan abiertamente :
mientras tanto irán mareando la perdiz con reuniones, conferencias e historias varias.

Y cuando se acabe el culebrón de Grecia, seguramente que empiece otro, que podria ser Portugal 

y después de Portugal... ::


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (16 Sep 2011)

Bueno yo voy corto así que seguro que va pa'bajo, pero es que lleva un rato que no hace naaaaaaa y me quema la intriga !!!

Me voy a ir a tomar un café con los STOPS puestos que me estoy quedando ciego de tanto mirar a la pantallita.


----------



## The Hellion (16 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> eso está claro, lo único que falta es que lo reconozcan abiertamente :
> mientras tanto irán mareando la perdiz con reuniones, conferencias e historias varias.
> 
> Y cuando se acabe el culebrón de Grecia, seguramente que empiece otro, que podria ser Portugal
> ...



Pues si lo hacen por orden, para cuando nos llegue el turno a los españoles igual tienen que hacer los gráficos de cotizaciones en el cuadrante de abajo... :XX:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Una cosa está clara, o sube o baja o se queda igual pero me broker siempre gana con las comisiones



Por eso espero que SAN remonte, sólo con la pasta que me estoy dejando en comisiones del broker, les arrego los resultados trimestrales ::


----------



## locoAC (16 Sep 2011)

¿Cómo veis Bayer en el DAX? Está en mínimos prácticamente históricos. Me metería con tó lo gordo a esperar una revalorización del 60-70%, pero me da miedo que no haya marcado un suelo en estos niveles...


----------



## dj-mesa (16 Sep 2011)

*IEE: el PIB español crecerá un 0,5% en 2011 y el 0,3% en 2012*


La economía española crecerá un 0,5% en 2011 y se desacelerará hasta el 0,3% en 2012, por debajo de las previsiones del Gobierno para estos años, que apuntan a crecimientos del 1,3% y del 2,3%, respectivamente, según datos del Instituto de la Economía Mundial de Kiel recogidas por el Instituto de Estudios Económicos (IEE).

Estos datos se enmarcan en un contexto de corrección a la baja de las proyecciones de crecimiento de la UE-27, hasta el 1,6% en 2011 y el 0,8% en 2012, por el aumento de la incertidumbre, los procesos de consolidación en el sector privado y el escaso margen de maniobra para introducir nuevos estímulos en las economías. Con todo, el informe descarta una nueva recesión.

Así pues, España crecerá menos que la media de la UE-27 y además se situará en 2011 como el cuarto país de la UE con peores cifras de actividad, solo por delante de los 'pigs' Irlanda (0,3%), Portugal (-1,6%) y Grecia (-5,5%).

Por delante de España, los países que lideran el crecimiento económico en 2011 son Lituania (5,3%), Letonia (4,5%), Suecia (4%), Estonia (4%), Polonia (3,7%), Austria (3,3%), Eslovaquia (3%), Alemania (2,8%), Luxemburgo (2,8%), Finlandia (2,5%), República Checa (2,4%), Hungría (2,3%), Bélgica (2,1%), Malta (2%) y Países Bajos (1,6%).

Por debajo de la media de la UE-27 se sitúan Dinamarca (1,5%), Bulgaria (1,5%), Rumanía (1,4%), Francia (1,3%), Reino Unido (1,1%), Chipre (0,9%), Eslovenia (0,8%) e Italia (0,6%).







IEE: el PIB espaol crecer un 0,5% en 2011 y el 0,3% en 2012,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## The Replicant (16 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pues si lo hacen por orden, para cuando nos llegue el turno a los españoles igual tienen que hacer los gráficos de cotizaciones en el cuadrante de abajo... :XX:



podemos inventar un nuevo concepto: cotizaciones en negativo, llegaremos a los -10.000 puntos??? ::

en el fondo no han cambiado tanto las cosas. En los tiempos de Pedro Ruiz cuando decia aquello de: _reunidas las tres potencias mundiales Grecia, Portugal y España... _la gente echaba una carcajada.

Veinte años después seguimos igual


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Sep 2011)

Esto tiene pinta de lateral asqueroso hasta los usanos


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (16 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Me voy a ir a tomar un café con los STOPS puestos que me estoy quedando ciego de tanto mirar a la pantallita.



Al final saltaron los STOPs, en fin... creo que me estaré quietecín un rato


----------



## locoAC (16 Sep 2011)

Qué poquita actividad en el foro... Qué estaréis haciendo, pillines!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Sep 2011)

suerte a todos. me voy a casa y me quedo comprado todo el fin de semana.
he puesto ordenes de venta pero son tan altas que ni de coña se ejecutan.....


----------



## The Hellion (16 Sep 2011)

Yo llevo un rato pensando en liquidar las e-on que pillé a 13,7 hace una semana y embolsarme 2 euritos por acción, pero como gacela en etapa de aprendizaje (dar cera / quitar cera) he decidido que si lo que me llevó a meterme fue empezar a convertir parte de mi liquidez en acciones, por si el madmax, voy a ser fiel a mi objetivo y me quedo dentro, aunque me acabe costando dinero (y creo que podría recomprar las acciones a no mucho tardar algo más abajo de lo que están ahora, pero, ¿y si pasa algo este fin de semana?). 

IMHO, meterte a tontas y a locas (o sea, más o menos como yo) y ganarte unos cuantos euros en una semana a la primera es la mejor manera de garantizarte un hostión de dejarte los piños contra el suelo en mes y medio. 

Así que si voy a setas, voy a setas. El rolex se queda en el suelo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Qué poquita actividad en el foro... Qué estaréis haciendo, pillines!!



Dicen de la fórmula 1, pero aquí sí que si pestañeas te lo pierdes :8:


----------



## AssGaper (16 Sep 2011)

*SE ACERCA EL DIA DEL GUANO FINAL*

*Eurogrupo: Finlandia descarta una solución a las garantías y Alemania rechaza de nuevo los Eurobonos*

Eurogrupo: finlandia descarta una solucion a las garantias y alemania rechaza de nuevo los eurobonos - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## vayafuturo (16 Sep 2011)

No entiendo nada

NOTICIA: 
BMS
viernes, 16 septiembre 2011, *13:00*

GRAFICO
IBEX 35 (^IBEX)
*13:05*: 8.371,60 Up 33,70 (0,40%) 




AssGaper dijo:


> *SE ACERCA EL DIA DEL GUANO FINAL*
> 
> *Eurogrupo: Finlandia descarta una solución a las garantías y Alemania rechaza de nuevo los Eurobonos*
> 
> Eurogrupo: finlandia descarta una solucion a las garantias y alemania rechaza de nuevo los eurobonos - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## mataresfacil (16 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> *SE ACERCA EL DIA DEL GUANO FINAL*
> 
> *Eurogrupo: Finlandia descarta una solución a las garantías y Alemania rechaza de nuevo los Eurobonos*
> 
> Eurogrupo: finlandia descarta una solucion a las garantias y alemania rechaza de nuevo los eurobonos - Noticias ibex informacion ibex



pues ponte en corto rapido hoy que al final del dia te vas a forrar.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Sep 2011)

Alguien esta metiendo ingentes cantidades de pasta en el bono español, baja del 5,42% de hace un par de horas a 5,28% ahora mismo.


----------



## The Replicant (16 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Dicen de la fórmula 1, pero aquí sí que si pestañeas te lo pierdes :8:



en la F-1 te hacen un cambio de ruedas en 5 seg.

aqui los mecánicos / leoncios te hacen un cambio de tendencia en 1 milisegundo :8:


----------



## scalibu (16 Sep 2011)

Y este se hace multimillonario en ná.


----------



## dj-mesa (16 Sep 2011)

Calendario Económico Forex | 1forex1.com


----------



## univac (16 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> *SE ACERCA EL DIA DEL GUANO FINAL*
> 
> *Eurogrupo: Finlandia descarta una solución a las garantías y Alemania rechaza de nuevo los Eurobonos*
> 
> Eurogrupo: finlandia descarta una solucion a las garantias y alemania rechaza de nuevo los eurobonos - Noticias ibex informacion ibex



Finlandia da por culo desde el principio, nada nuevo
Alemania nunca ha querido los eurobonos, nada nuevo

No respondiste mi mensaje de ayer, anunciabas guano para ayer y para hoy...lo decias en base a este tipo de noticias?


----------



## mataresfacil (16 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Yo llevo un rato pensando en liquidar las e-on que pillé a 13,7 hace una semana y embolsarme 2 euritos por acción, pero como gacela en etapa de aprendizaje (dar cera / quitar cera) he decidido que si lo que me llevó a meterme fue empezar a convertir parte de mi liquidez en acciones, por si el madmax, voy a ser fiel a mi objetivo y me quedo dentro, aunque me acabe costando dinero (y creo que podría recomprar las acciones a no mucho tardar algo más abajo de lo que están ahora, pero, ¿y si pasa algo este fin de semana?).
> 
> IMHO, meterte a tontas y a locas (o sea, más o menos como yo) y ganarte unos cuantos euros en una semana a la primera es la mejor manera de garantizarte un hostión de dejarte los piños contra el suelo en mes y medio.
> 
> Así que si voy a setas, voy a setas. El rolex se queda en el suelo.



Juer, como me recuerdas a mi... jajaja, la verdad es que si somos tremendamente disciplinados en las perdidas, deberiamos serlo en las ganancias. Toca aguantar y morderse las uñas.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Sep 2011)

No estoy pudiendo seguir mucho la bolsa hoy, por el trabajo, pero de momento está siendo un día con pocas sorpresas...


----------



## rafaxl (16 Sep 2011)

Vaya vaya, el dax subiendo 100 puntos, el ibex un 1%... esta claro que si tienen madre deben de ser mas que putas.

Otro dia como ayer, tocando los cojones con rumores y noticias intentando justificar noseque...

Ya esta carpatos haciendo el estupido con su alcismo:



> Rumores, Muchigan [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dia de vencimiento, soltamos la perla, luego sale al reves y a tomar por riau.


----------



## The Replicant (16 Sep 2011)

_Rumores, Muchigan

Ojo que hay rumores de que el sentimiento del consumidor de la Universidad de Michigan podría salir más alto de lo esperado_.:Baile:

venga ver si hay huevos de jugarse un largo
como sea mentira... :8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Sep 2011)

Rumores en este mundo, intencionados siempre, malo malo.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Sep 2011)

Parece que ya ha despertado pepon al otro lado del charco, confiais aun en que a la tarde lo tiren?? viendo la pinta que toma esto me cuesta creerlo no se...

Aun tengo fe.

Edito: de todas formas si sale mejor de lo esperado... no deberian caer las bolsas?? tal y como esta montado esto ultimamente: dato malo -> subimos a tope, dato bueno -> subimos aun mas y luego zas!.


----------



## Nico (16 Sep 2011)

Esto es como pescar en un estanque... ya ni sé en qué bolsillo guardar los billetes.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Sep 2011)

Ya están preparando la mandrilada...

Rumores, Muchigan 
Ojo que hay rumores de que el sentimiento del consumidor de la Universidad de Michigan podría salir más alto de lo esperado. Mucho ojo con esto porque podría animar las cosas.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Esto es como pescar en un estanque... ya ni sé en qué bolsillo guardar los billetes.



Enhorabuena :Aplauso:

Yo me he salido hace unos minutos con un resultado de 1,5% sin haber aprovechado los vaivenes de esta mañana, por lento. Mi mejor semana, eso sí. Mi cartera es cada vez menos roja :rolleye:

Ya puede venir pepón y su santa madre, que yo paso hasta el lunes. (Salvo sorpresa y calentón)


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

En días como hoy hay vencimientos a las 16:00 más o menos, pero si desperdigamos un rumor que justifique la subida previa hasta las 16:00 y resulta ser cierto, mucho mandril se quedará largo a las 16:00 en vez de ponerse corto 

Se trata de desviar la atención no del sentimiento contrario.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> En días como hoy hay vencimientos a las 16:00 más o menos, pero si desperdigamos un rumor que justifique la subida previa hasta las 16:00 y resulta ser cierto, mucho mandril se quedará largo a las 16:00 en vez de ponerse corto
> 
> Se trata de desviar la atención no del sentimiento contrario.



Entonces pase lo que pase con ese rumor, tras los vencimientos, ¿irá pa'bajo?

Otra cosa, hablando de sentimiento contrario, ¿cuando vuelve MV de vacaciones? ienso:


----------



## dj-mesa (16 Sep 2011)

Cada vez que esta habiendo un vencimiento, en el DAX, minutos antes, subido que te vi, para luego *desplome*..., esta vez hay otro subidon...pero ahora llegan mucho vencimientos juntitos + la finalizacion de la semana y ganancias a la saca...no sé no sé


Futuros sobre el EuroStoxx: 12:00
Futuros sobre el Dax: 13:00
Futuros Mini Nasdaq, Mini Russell, Mini S&P, Mini Dow: 15:30
Futuros CAC-40: 16:00
Futuros sobre el Ibex y Mini-Ibex: 16:45
Futuros sobre Acciones de MEFF: 17:35


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Entonces pase lo que pase con ese rumor, tras los vencimientos, ¿irá pa'bajo?
> 
> Otra cosa, hablando de sentimiento contrario, ¿cuando vuelve MV de vacaciones? ienso:



No es obligatorio que baje, pero el rumor ese me da la impresión de que tiene esa finalidad.

Si se trata de un MV supongo que cuando cambien la hora para poder salir siempre de noche


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Sep 2011)

Pues eso será... en Octubre 


Mulder dijo:


> No es obligatorio que baje, pero el rumor ese me da la impresión de que tiene esa finalidad.



Bueno, ya veo que pregunté mal, lo que quería decir es que, habitualmente ¿lo normal es que tras los vencimientos se produzcan caídas?

Me doy por respondido igualmente ya que dijo que no es obligatorio que haya caidas. (En la wiki de su firma no habla de vencimientos, o aún no lo he encontrado)


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Sep 2011)

Hoy nos quedamos sin guano, señores.


----------



## bertok (16 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Hoy nos quedamos sin guano, señores.



No estés tan seguro. Lo que viene en escasos minutos es una loteria.ç

La semana de trading ya está cerrada.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Sep 2011)

Dato mejor de lo esperado en 57,3 creo.

Buena tarde.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Hoy nos quedamos sin guano, señores.



Pues no habrá guano, pero el IBEX se ha bajado de los 8400 y ahora está sólo en +0,60%.

A ver si cae un poquillo más y a lo mejor meto la pata entrando de nuevo :rolleye:


----------



## locoAC (16 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Dato mejor de lo esperado en 57,3 creo.
> 
> Buena tarde.



Pues diría que se la ha soplado a todo el mundo, así que probablemente Mulder tuviera razón...


----------



## rafaxl (16 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Pues diría que se la ha soplado a todo el mundo, así que probablemente Mulder tuviera razón...



Toda la razon, buscan crear volatilidad y dejar pillada a la peña.

Voy a hacer bici, nos leemos a la noche.


----------



## bertok (16 Sep 2011)

curioso como descargan en el chulibex y el SP sin despeinarse


----------



## locoAC (16 Sep 2011)

Y empieza la impredecible fiesta de la volatilidad en el ibex, con los vencimientos de futuros y opciones. Qué bueno es verlo desde fuera...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Qué bueno es verlo desde fuera...



Ufff, la verdad es que sí.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No estés tan seguro. Lo que viene en escasos minutos es una loteria.ç
> 
> La semana de trading ya está cerrada.



una pregunta ¿la tendencia bajista en el dax está desactivada? creo que no:: ¿cierto?
gracias

ahh .........sorpresón
Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets





Confianza del consumidor de la Universidad de Michigan queda en su lectura preliminar de septiembre en 57,8, más de lo esperado que era 56,5 y más alto que el definitivo de agosto en 55,7.

Las condiciones actuales quedan en 74,5 desde el 68,7 y mejores de lo esperado que eran 68.

*Expectativas bajan a 47, peor de lo esperado que eran 47,5 y peores que las del mes pasado que fueron 47,4.*

Curioso el dato cuato menos, ya que sale mejor de lo esperado pero esa bajada de las expectativas es lo que puede poner en alerta al mercado mirando a Europa y el miedo que se la tiene.

Por lo tanto un dato algo confuso, la verdad, porque es bueno, pero el miedo a Europa nos dice que hay posibilidades de que el consumidor se contraiga más. Simplemente por esto debería sentar mal al mercado, bueno para los bonos y malo para el dólar, pero con la volatilidad que tenemos la cifra general puede ser utilizada como excusa para subir si hay interés de forzar la máquina.

:::8:


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2011)




----------



## bertok (16 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una pregunta ¿la tendencia bajista en el dax está desactivada? creo que no:: ¿cierto?
> gracias
> 
> ahh .........sorpresón
> ...



Los índices son bajistas de momento. Están con figuras de consolidación que habitualmente (no siempre) son continuadoras de tendencias.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Sep 2011)

una de coches!
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/uDP7Pty8Qnw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

algun dia, veremos a nuestros leoncios haciendo estas locuras, derrochando y quemando las plusvas 
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/btViXvIDsi0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Sep 2011)

Queda media hora en la que podemos tener semi-guano.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Sep 2011)

Todo en rojo... ::

*Spain 35 8323.50 -14.40 -0.17%
Spain 35 Future. 8283.00 -15.00 -0.18%
US SPX 500 1206.45 -2.66 -0.22%
US SPX 500 Futu. 1200.75 -3.70 -0.31%
US 30 11431.00 -2.18 -0.02%
US 30 Futures 11357.00 -19.00 -0.17%*

De forexpros.


----------



## dj-mesa (16 Sep 2011)

*SP 500*







Buenas tardes:

Para terminar la semana tenemos una sesión 24 horas que se ha desarrollado hasta el momento entre las zonas clave tanto del lado long como short tomando forma de distribución normal donde hasta el momento se mantienen las rotaciones dentro de este rango que va desde 1208.75 hasta 1194.75. Para hoy los escenarios que podemos esperar serían los siguientes:

- En la zona larga en punto más importante lo vamos a tener entre 1192/1194.50 donde durante la sesión 24 horas han aprovechado para posicionarse largos y establecer el mínimo de la sesión en esta zona adelantándose a la apertura de la sesión regular. Por debajo de estos puntos pensaríamos en la última zona de iniciación al alza que nos dejó el profile de miercoles y que abarca desde 1173.50 hasta 1177 y que de superarse cambiaría por completo el escenario de fondo.

- En la zona short la clave se encuentra entre los máximos de la sesión de ayer y los máximos overnight al coincidir con una zona de concentración de puntos de profile importantes entre 1208.75 y 1211.25 además de con la zona de resistencia semanal. La superación de estos puntos nos haría pensar en subidas adicionales hasta los 1232 puntos.

Mucha Suerte! Gracias!

*Antonio Jiménez*. Miembro de Traderprofesional.

-Cursos Trading Traderlinker-


----------



## Nico (16 Sep 2011)

Hoy, si hubiera tenido más confianza en el "claquismo", hubiera salido en andas con oreja, rabo y cabeza.

Creo que terminare con ovación y flores en el ruedo solamente. :-(

Una pena porque pudo ser una faena histórica.


----------



## atman (16 Sep 2011)

Bueno, ya he hecho la semana... esperaba este arreón, pero, la verdad... no esperaba un pullback de 20 puntos, ni de coña. Ahora ya voy suave, esperando si el rebote falla y nos vamos a buscar los 1190.


----------



## univac (16 Sep 2011)

Bueno, tras casi dos meses en rojo creciente, me he salido. Si hay guano mariano como lo anuncian, ya entrare abajo con todo para reconstruir mi imperio.

Tecnico quiza no, pero algo se aprende palmando pasta, si señor.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Hoy, si hubiera tenido más confianza en el "claquismo", hubiera salido en andas con oreja, rabo y cabeza.
> 
> Creo que terminare con ovación y flores en el ruedo solamente. :-(
> 
> Una pena porque pudo ser una faena histórica.



¿Que anticipó Claca para hoy? ¿O a qué se refiere?


----------



## Claca (16 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Que anticipó Claca para hoy? ¿O a qué se refiere?



Se refiere a que debe creer más en su operativa. 

Yo no he comentado nada del corto plazo, pero daré mi opinión de gacela. La clave en el IBEX son los 8.270 por abajo y por arriba los 8.450, pero ojo, porque acumulamos divergencias bajistas que ya son relevantes en los indicadores, y la zona de techo parece más que clara. También el BUND gana posiciones respecto a estos días y es lógico, porque no dará su brazo a torcer fácilmente.


----------



## rosonero (16 Sep 2011)

Dita sea!!! Venía por la robasta pero veo que se han adelantado un cuarto de hora. Ya no se respetan las costumbres o qué !!!!


----------



## atman (16 Sep 2011)

Pues ya estoy corto en ep SP otra vez... pero ahora poquito...


----------



## dj-mesa (16 Sep 2011)

Fiesta final


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Sep 2011)

Venga ahora a bajar, no sean alcistas


----------



## Nico (16 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Que anticipó Claca para hoy? ¿O a qué se refiere?




En realidad Claca no adelantó nada... hace docencia con sus gráficos.

Si se fijan, SAN durante TRES DIAS recorrió un canal ascendente y todas sus subas y bajas fueron dentro del mismo.

Era cuestión de vender arriba y comprar abajo, guardar los billetes y seguir jugando ! 

Pero, era TAN EVIDENTE que no lo podía creer y, culpa de eso, puse algunas compras "más arriba" de lo que el gráfico me decía y vendí "antes" de la carrera completa.

Estas maquinitas "marean la perdiz" y es mucho mejor poner la orden en el punto escogido e IRSE que quedarse espiando... al rato te ganan los nervios y te sales de libreto.

Pues bien, ahora al final me han rapiñado un poco de la gloria y me perdí dos o tres verónicas (con ovación de pie) en el camino pero, es que era MUY CLARITO el canal. Daba a pensar que se trataba de trampa.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Sep 2011)

En la subasta se nos va a decidir el color final.


----------



## Nico (16 Sep 2011)

Guauu... la subasta del SAN estuvo MUY GROSSA !!... a ver qué cuenta Mulder de los contratos en el IBEX.

La subieron dos centavos con un volumen muy importante.


----------



## atman (16 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Pues ya estoy corto en ep SP otra vez... pero ahora poquito...



De momento fuera, antes de me pongan mirando a cuenca., con pequeñas pérdidas... ni idea de si volverá a intentar los mínimos, pero como no haya algo más de rango, me quedo quietito.

Edito: ahora un minilargo, en 1211 buscando 5 puntos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Sep 2011)

Subasta mitica.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Sep 2011)

Esto se va para los 1220 y si me apuras hasta los 1230

Esta cojiendo el paso trotón


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ya hablo del contrato de octubre, así que volvemos a la normalidad tras el inmenso revuelo en el volumen que provocan las semanas de vencimiento. El día ha sido gacelero de nuevo, se ha evaporado toda señal de guerras de volumen y buscamos de nuevo lo que destaque en medio de la más absoluta mediocridad.

El día ha sido vendedor prácticamente en su totalidad y solo han destacado 4 órdenes que eran realmente de leoncios, el resto no lo ha sido. Hemos tenido una venta de 141 a las 11:45, otra de 140 contratos a las 15:35, otra de 121 a las 16:00 y finalmente otra venta de 101 contratos a tres minutos del final.

En subasta han comprado, pero poca cosa.

En resumen, volvemos a la normalidad y también a las ventas, el día ha sido de liquidación de posiciones y así nos lo han demostrado con el volumen que más ha destacado de la media. La subasta ha sido compradora, así que puede que iniciemos el lunes con gap al alza pero verdaderamente no creo que sigamos subiendo tras ese gap.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Sep 2011)

EL señor le oiga maestro Mulder, que parece que pastamos por asturias, espero que lleguen los calores al ibex, que ando corto en TRE.

Pasen ustedes un buen fin semana y gastense las plusvas lo mejor que sepan.


----------



## The Hellion (16 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> En realidad Claca no adelantó nada... hace docencia con sus gráficos.
> 
> Si se fijan, SAN durante TRES DIAS recorrió un canal ascendente y todas sus subas y bajas fueron dentro del mismo.
> 
> ...



Ya sabía yo que eso de los canales tenía que servir para algo. Muchas gracias por explicarlo tan claramente.


----------



## credulo (16 Sep 2011)

Día mediocre. He aprovechado hoy para reducir algunas posiciones y aumentar mi liquidez. Me cuesta creer que volveremos a perder los ochomiles la semana que viene, pero no creo que suba ya mucho más.


----------



## Nico (16 Sep 2011)

No te confies del todo Hellion !!

Si te los canta un "leoncio" (cada tanto Fran, MM, Pollastre están generosos y dan cifras) puedes tenerle alguna confianza pero, si los sacas tú solito "haciendo la raya" lo más posible es que lo usen para estrangularte y, al final, mandarte dos mandriles y al negro de zuloman a tu casa.

Pero, en este caso en particular -SAN- fueron *TRES DIAS* de estar dentro del canal casi sin salirse del mismo.

Eso si, parte de mi felicidad es haberlo visto y vivido, ni te creas que lo pude aprovechar al 100%... ayer, que fue el día en que más subió la acción yo estuve afuera !! :-(

Y estuve afuera porque hicieron TODA la subida pegados al techo del canal !!... de haber tenido una bola de cristal, hubiera entrado en cualquier punto y, al final IGUAL hubiera ganado pero, esperando un "respiro" -una bajada al medio o a la parte baja- se me fue el día sin entrar.

Todo un tema esto de tomar decisiones... creo que lo mejor es ir desarrollando una personalidad conciente de que la bolsa NO ES PELOTAZO sino una actividad de LARGO PLAZO y, de ese modo, a la larga tendás un rendimiento RAZONABLE con un riesgo ACOTADO y sin stress.


----------



## atman (16 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> De momento fuera, antes de me pongan mirando a cuenca., con pequeñas pérdidas... ni idea de si volverá a intentar los mínimos, pero como no haya algo más de rango, me quedo quietito.
> 
> Edito: ahora un minilargo, en 1211 buscando 5 puntos.



...ya tengo mis 5 puntos. Stops y a ver que pasa.

Re-edito: Vale, pues fuera. Ahora a ver qué hacemos. Yo creo que el "sweet spot" está aquí. Y al final no nos moveremos demasiado. Claro que... mis creencias... en fín... :bla:


----------



## rosonero (16 Sep 2011)

Como ya es fin de semana me permito la licencia de pegar un mail que me llegó:

_Este año tiene cuatro fechas poco habituales: 01/01/11, 11/01/11, 11/01/11,
> 11/11/11.
>
> Pero aún hay más cosas: coge los dos últimos dígitos de tu año de
> Nacimiento, suma en él la edad que harás este año ya todos les dará 111!
>
> Dicen que este es el año del dinero. Este año, en octubre, habrá
> Cinco lunes, cinco sábados y cinco domingos, algo que sólo se
> Produce cada 823 años!
>
> Estos años particulares se conocen como "bolsas del dinero"_


Otro año en que Octubre pasará sin pena ni gloria burbujil


----------



## Claca (16 Sep 2011)

Gráficamente:







Las divergencias pueden acumularse sin problemas, pero cuando el precio da muestras de no querer seguir la tendencia, es cuando debemos empezar a tenerlas en consideración.

La posibilidad de un gap alcista o una explosiva reacción pepónica que supere la resistencia sigue ahí, pero no parece la opción más plausible en estos momentos en los que el precio demuestra debilidad. Los niveles muy claros y acotados en el rectángulo (citados en el mensaje inferior).




Claca dijo:


> Se refiere a que debe creer más en su operativa.
> 
> Yo no he comentado nada del corto plazo, pero daré mi opinión de gacela. La clave en el IBEX son los 8.270 por abajo y por arriba los 8.450, pero ojo, porque acumulamos divergencias bajistas que ya son relevantes en los indicadores, y la zona de techo parece más que clara. También el BUND gana posiciones respecto a estos días y es lógico, porque no dará su brazo a torcer fácilmente.


----------



## Fraction (16 Sep 2011)

Cada mañana en África una gacela se despierta. Sabe que debe correr más rápido que el león más rápido o será asesinada. 

Cada mañana un león se despierta y sabe que debe correr más rápido que la gacela más lenta o morirá de hambre. 


¡¡¡ Despierta y corre !!!


----------



## The Hellion (16 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> No te confies del todo Hellion !!
> 
> Si te los canta un "leoncio" (cada tanto Fran, MM, Pollastre están generosos y dan cifras) puedes tenerle alguna confianza pero, si los sacas tú solito "haciendo la raya" lo más posible es que lo usen para estrangularte y, al final, mandarte dos mandriles y al negro de zuloman a tu casa.
> 
> ...



Más pronto que tarde acabaré leyendo algo de AT para saber cómo tengo que mirar los gráficos que dibujan los maestros del hilo. Por ahora es como si me hablasen en klingon: no sabría se se dirigen a mí o si han estornudado. 

Pero lo que es indiscutible es el elemento psicológico de la inversión. Cada vez que oía o leía a un trader hablando de psicología y de personalidad pensaba, "vaya, ya está aquí el _master del universo_ queriendo dárselas de yoda", o más recientemente, de maestro del kung-fu panda (yo es que me veo más reflejado en el panda comilón capaz de hacer virguerías por llegar al tarro de galletas que en el aspirante a jedi), pero es que es lo realmente difícil. Al final AT puedes acabar aprendiendo si te empeñas, pero la fortaleza mental de no ceder a la tentación de aguantar cuando sabes que no hay que aguantar una posición, eso no se aprende más que a golpes. 

En mi caso estoy descubriendo que acepto mucho mejor comprar una cosa cuando baja que cuando sube. Si he sido capaz de comprarla a un precio mejor que el de ayer, me siento mucho menos frustrado que si tengo que pagar un precio más alto que ayer. Y el hecho de que suba no me consuela de haber pagado más de lo que podría. Paradójicamente, si baja de precio, pero yo la compré al precio óptimo en el momento de compra, tampoco me molesta. Me temo que esta configuración mental mía es la receta perfecta para dedicarme a coger cuchillos que caen, lo que con el tiempo me dejará sin dedos.

Por el momento soy consciente de que si algún día intento ponerle la zarpa encima a una gacela, la escena acabará así: 

[YOUTUBE]qypmR4O1Gwk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mataresfacil (16 Sep 2011)

con voz de rodriguez de la fuente: aqui vemos a las gacelas del ibex corriendo prestas a por gangas bajistas.


[YOUTUBE]Corriendo como gacela - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## credulo (16 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Por el momento soy consciente de que si algún día intento ponerle la zarpa encima a una gacela, la escena acabará así:



Lo ha entendido al revés. Usted es la gacela que debe escapar como pueda...


----------



## faraico (16 Sep 2011)

credulo dijo:


> Lo ha entendido al revés. Usted es la gacela que debe escapar como pueda...



Imagino que se refiere a que si él quiere actuar como leoncio,,,y dejar de ser gacela.

Pero me da a mi que para eso hay que comprar la maquinita esa de luces, y no a todo el mundo se la venden:fiufiu:

En mi opinión, los de ahora son todos precios buenos en el ibex, y en el corto plazo, podr;a subir o bajar, pero si todo sigue igual, los precios de ahora serán una ganga en un futuro no muy lejano.

Con "todo sigue igual"me refiero a que el mundo empresarial en espania tal y como lo conocemos ahora no pase a ser "la nada".

`repito que hace 3 anios todo se iba a la mierda y mucha gente perdio el tren.

puede pasar perfectamente igual, que el suelo de hace una semana sea el suelo anual.

mucha suerte a todos


saludos


----------



## @@strom (16 Sep 2011)

Ndx por encima de la media de 200 sesiones y rumbo al 2425.
AAPL en los 400$ y Amzn rompiendo máximos lo más destacado de la jornada de hoy.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Sep 2011)

Es una pasada, cierran y aun siguen tirando parriba, que cojones le han metido a las bolsas esta semana?? seria bueno analizar todos los datos, compras de bonos, inyecciones etc. para saber que carajo se ha movido estos dias.


----------



## erpako (16 Sep 2011)

Me temo que algunos leoncios van a pasar hambre este fin de semana...

Alomejó es porque comen demasiada comida rápida y tienen sobrepeso.


----------



## bertok (16 Sep 2011)

En el SP, estamos pegados a los niveles en los que hace unas semanas hiceron unas descargas de papel *muy claras*.

Tengan cuidado porque los francotiradores ya están apostados en sus puestos.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> En el SP, estamos pegados a los niveles en los que hace unas semanas hiceron unas descargas de papel *muy claras*.
> 
> Tengan cuidado porque los francotiradores ya están apostados en sus puestos.



Esto va canela fina... ::


----------



## Claca (16 Sep 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> Ndx por encima de la media de 200 sesiones y rumbo al 2425.
> AAPL en los 400$ y Amzn rompiendo máximos lo más destacado de la jornada de hoy.



Sólo por si le diera por corregir ;-)


----------



## The Hellion (16 Sep 2011)

credulo dijo:


> Lo ha entendido al revés. Usted es la gacela que debe escapar como pueda...



Ya, si eso ya lo sé. A lo que me refería es a la posible sensación, después de un par de aciertos por suerte, de que "con un par de tardes lo has dominado, y ya sabes todo lo que hay que saber". A la sensación, cuando todo sube, como esta semana, de que estás en la champions ligui, y que en realidad, cualquiera puede hacer esto, porque está chupado. 

Vamos, a la impresión de que te vas a zampar una gacela, porque has nacido para esto.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Si se fijan, SAN durante TRES DIAS recorrió un canal ascendente y todas sus subas y bajas fueron dentro del mismo.
> 
> Era cuestión de vender arriba y comprar abajo, guardar los billetes y seguir jugando !
> 
> Pero, era TAN EVIDENTE que no lo podía creer y, culpa de eso, puse algunas compras "más arriba" de lo que el gráfico me decía y vendí "antes" de la carrera completa.



¿TRES DÍAS? :8: Yo sólo lo vi el miércoles, que me fue muy bien por la mañana y le saqué algo de provecho, pero luego me cegué por la tarde y terminé "salvando los trastos" a última hora. Ayer ya no pensaba en el canal, aunque lo medio seguí por la mañana sin pensar que fuera continuación del día anterior, pero luego me salí antes del subidón de la noticia las 3 y ya por la tarde entré medio mal, aunque al final he salido hoy en verde (tras perderme los amplios movimientos del día)

En fin, que me queda mucho que aprender y mucha paciencia que atesorar, y el haber tenido mi mejor semana (a pesar de todo lo relatado no me puedo quejar) no me hace perder eso de vista.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Sep 2011)

según el VIX Ejjjjtoooo bhaaaa Pharrivvvaaaa.....


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2011)

A los buenos días!

Tenemos a los perroflautas atacando de nuevo, como esto siga así voy a tener que hacer las maletas en serio y que les den a estos imbéciles degenerados:

EU finance ministers debate finance tax - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## rafaxl (17 Sep 2011)

Como veis lo de la recapitalizacion de los bancos que se esta comentando hoy en el ecofin??

Malo o bueno para lo que nos concierne??

La tasa ya imagino que sera malo pero lo otro...


----------



## bertok (17 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Como veis lo de la recapitalizacion de los bancos que se esta comentando hoy en el ecofin??
> 
> Malo o bueno para lo que nos concierne??
> 
> La tasa ya imagino que sera malo pero lo otro...



Depende quién lo paque. Pero da igual, el rebote se agota .....


----------



## Manu_alcala (17 Sep 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> según el VIX Ejjjjtoooo bhaaaa Pharrivvvaaaa.....



En el gráfico del ibex a un año se ve claramente una directriz bajista que proyectada a fechas actuales converge en los 8800 puntos aprox. En caso de que estos días continuara el rebote puede llegar a esa zona, pero hay síntomas de agotamiento en los indicadores.


----------



## Janus (17 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Depende quién lo paque. Pero da igual, el rebote se agota .....




"el rebote se agota", la duda es dónde.
En el DAX, en 5650 o en 5800?.
En el SP, en 1220-1230 o en 1250-60?.

Es que en ambos índices y entre ambas resistencias, hay muchos pipos:cook:.


----------



## bertok (17 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> "el rebote se agota", la duda es dónde.
> En el DAX, en 5650 o en 5800?.
> En el SP, en 1220-1230 o en 1250-60?.
> 
> Es que en ambos índices y entre ambas resistencias, hay muchos pipos:cook:.



Muchos pipos y muchas probabilidades de tener un giro inesperado.

Bastante complejo es, como para jugarse los cuartos en un escenario en el que las probabilidades no acompañan. :ouch:


----------



## Yo2k1 (17 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Como veis lo de la recapitalizacion de los bancos que se esta comentando hoy en el ecofin??
> 
> Malo o bueno para lo que nos concierne??
> 
> La tasa ya imagino que sera malo pero lo otro...



De que vale ganar dinero en bolsa, metales o en contrabando de peliculas de vhs porno, si luego el sistema financiero hiciera "catacrock" y ese dinero se fuera por la cisterna.
La teoria esa de "si esta en acciones de bolsa no se perdera", podria valer en el caso de la quiebra de una entidad, o cosas asi, pero si el sistema financiero se viene abajo, las empresas se vendrian abajo, los apuntes contables, el dinero, en general todo.
Por no hablar de la bajada de cotizacion de las acciones, etc, etc.
Yo no se si para la bolsa seria bueno o malo, o todo lo contrario la recapitalizacion, pero lo que si se, es que lo poco que hemos podido ahorrar en esta vida, no quiero que lleguen un dia los telediarios y digan "esos mil euros que tenian ya no existen".
Que seguramente la recapitalizacion de los bancos no es la mejor solucion, o incluso es mala, pero un reset mundial, yo si creo que es peor


----------



## bertok (17 Sep 2011)

Lo único que no perdería valor son los ladrillos ::::::


----------



## dj-mesa (17 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> De que vale ganar dinero en bolsa, metales o en contrabando de peliculas de vhs porno, si luego el sistema financiero hiciera "catacrock" y ese dinero se fuera por la cisterna.
> La teoria esa de "si esta en acciones de bolsa no se perdera", podria valer en el caso de la quiebra de una entidad, o cosas asi, pero si el sistema financiero se viene abajo, las empresas se vendrian abajo, los apuntes contables, el dinero, en general todo.
> Por no hablar de la bajada de cotizacion de las acciones, etc, etc.
> Yo no se si para la bolsa seria bueno o malo, o todo lo contrario la recapitalizacion, pero lo que si se, es que lo poco que hemos podido ahorrar en esta vida, no quiero que lleguen un dia los telediarios y digan "esos mil euros que tenian ya no existen".
> Que seguramente la recapitalizacion de los bancos no es la mejor solucion, o incluso es mala, pero un reset mundial, yo si creo que es peor



Mira a tu alrededor, la mayoría de la gente trabaja, ...el panadero, repartidores, barrenderos.... a nadie le interesa un "catacrock", ni a los de arriba, ni a la mayoría de los de abajo (los indignados lo desean, pero, casi nadie quiere perder lo que tiene, sino es por tener mucho mas, solo los que no tienen nada o casi nada desean un "catacrock".....e hipotecados hasta la médula)

Y.... "esos mil euros que tenian ya no existen", no se trata de que no existan, sino que los 1000 euros valgan 500 o 250, que pierdan valor, o poder adquisitivo.....hacerte mas pobre, mucho mas pobre, en otras palabras devolverte a la vida/gasto real de que no se debió salir (fin del crédito fácil y el mega-ajuste), con subidas de los precio, impuesto, comisiones, IBI, Telefonía, IRPF,ITV, IVA, luz... La vida te sera *mas cara y cobraras menos*, eso es lo que interesa, y lo que te interesaría a ti es protegerte ante la inflación, subida de impuesto, especulaciones... mediante diversificar tus ahorros invirtiendo o comprando productos (financieros o materias primas) anti-crisis


----------



## Yo2k1 (17 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Mira a tu alrededor, la mayoría de la gente trabaja, ...el panadero, repartidores, barrenderos.... a nadie le interesa un "catacrock", ni a los de arriba, ni a la mayoría de los de abajo (los indignados lo desean, pero, casi nadie quiere perder lo que tiene, sino es por tener mucho mas, solo los que no tienen nada o casi nada desean un "catacrock".....e hipotecados hasta la médula)
> 
> Y.... "esos mil euros que tenian ya no existen", no se trata de que no existan, sino que los 1000 euros valgan 500 o 250, que pierdan valor, o poder adquisitivo.....hacerte mas pobre, mucho mas pobre, en otras palabras devolverte a la vida/gasto real de que no se debió salir (fin del crédito fácil y el mega-ajuste), con subidas de los precio, impuesto, comisiones, IBI, Telefonía, IRPF,ITV, IVA, luz... La vida te sera *mas cara y cobraras menos*, eso es lo que interesa, y lo que te interesaría a ti es protegerte ante la inflación, subida de impuesto, especulaciones... mediante diversificar tus ahorros invirtiendo o comprando productos (financieros o materias primas) anti-crisis



Yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo que hay que volver a la vida/gasto real, de donde nunca se debio salir. Mi edad me ha hecho vivir esa vida, y no soy de la generacion de las "nike air jordan de 200 euros". Yo he usado ropa de mis familiares, libros de otros y le han puesto coderas y rodilleras a los pantalones y jerseys.
Y se que los estados, gobiernos, entidades monetarias, etc, solo "ven" como salida a esto, monetizar, inflacion, perdida de poder adquisitivo, vida mas pobre (aunque para ellos no), todo mas caro y salarios mas bajos. Todo eso lo tengo mas que claro, cual es el camino que optan y cual es el camino del que hay que protegerse, unos mas y otros menos, supongo, dependiendo de lo que se tenga.
Ahora, tambien tengo muy claro, que no comparo una perdida de poder adquisitivo o un empobrecimiento, con una ruina total o un crack.
Yo he vivido las devaluaciones de la peseta, la entrada al euro, inflaciones de dos digitos y todo llevaba a perdidas de poder adquisitivo. 
No he entrado en burbujas ni de .com ni de nada, con lo que seguramente mi poder adquisitivo siempre ha ido en descenso. Ahora bien, para mi, no es lo miso que mi poder adquisitivo descienda, o que sea un poco mas pobre, o que tenga que ajustar mucho mas el presupuesto, a que directamente perdiera un ahorro generado a lo largo del tiempo. No es lo mismo la perdida de poder adquisitivo que ver un crack total.
Seguramente los que inviertieron en Nueva Rumasa, preferirian a dia de hoy haber perdido poder adquisitivo de sus pagares, a perder totalmente los mismos, como sucedio.
Por eso, esta claro que hay que protegerse de inflacion, etc, etc, pero que un colapso del sistema lleva a que ninguna proteccion sea valida, ya que acabariamos perdiendo todo.


----------



## dj-mesa (17 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo que hay que volver a la vida/gasto real, de donde nunca se debio salir. Mi edad me ha hecho vivir esa vida, y no soy de la generacion de las "nike air jordan de 200 euros". Yo he usado ropa de mis familiares, libros de otros y le han puesto coderas y rodilleras a los pantalones y jerseys.
> Y se que los estados, gobiernos, entidades monetarias, etc, solo "ven" como salida a esto, monetizar, inflacion, perdida de poder adquisitivo, vida mas pobre (aunque para ellos no), todo mas caro y salarios mas bajos. Todo eso lo tengo mas que claro, cual es el camino que optan y cual es el camino del que hay que protegerse, unos mas y otros menos, supongo, dependiendo de lo que se tenga.
> Ahora, tambien tengo muy claro, que no comparo una perdida de poder adquisitivo o un empobrecimiento, con una ruina total o un crack.
> Yo he vivido las devaluaciones de la peseta, la entrada al euro, inflaciones de dos digitos y todo llevaba a perdidas de poder adquisitivo.
> ...



El sistema capitalista es un gran sistema, no esta hecho de la noche a la mañana, no se ha hecho por tertulianos de Telecinco, intereses, poder, sistemas matemáticos..., grandes economistas han ido mejorandolo, otros criticandolo e influyendo, desde las teorías del mercantilismo hasta el neocapitalimo (..Petty, Mun, Hume,Cantillon, Fisiocratas, los Austriacos, Adam, Malthus, Keynes, Stuart Mill, Mashall.... multitud de personajes, mentes brillantes y excepcionales) a llevado una expansión y evolución, generaciones de millones de personas han nacido y crecido ya con él sin conocer otro sistema, solo pueden imaginar como seria otro sistema.. ...pero no saben como apagar el que ya esta (algunos ni saben imaginar otro sistema sin utilizar mecanimos o teorias capitalitas, esos desean otro sistema solamente)

Esto no va a hacer "catacrock" de la noche a la mañana, se llama autoregulacion del sistema, que ya es mundial, tu tienes una expectativas malas, los Chinos y Brasileños no tan malas, todavía le queda mucho y seguirá evolucionando..es la mayor red mundial de intercambio entre personas, de dinero, bienes, bonos, títulos, acciones, crédito y mucho mas....(tiene tanto temario, teorias y contenido de análisis que la Licenciatura es de 5 años, y se queda corta) el capitalismo ya tiene vida propia (aunque haya intervención política, lo que entra por lado, sale por el otro, por mucho que quieran detener o esconder, todo esta interconectado, y a nosotros nos esta tocando ser los pobres, los subdesarrollados del mapa, "va por etapas y según la gestión"...y no vamos por mal camino, nos acercamos al abismo, al abismo de la pobreza)


----------



## rafaxl (17 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Depende quién lo paque. Pero da igual, el rebote se agota .....



Yo pienso que de momento con la noticia de hoy tiraremos un poco mas hasta que se olvide de nuevo...

Es una opinion, mas pasta fresca para los cuatro que gobiernan, ya se hizo en 2009 y no sirvio para mucho, mas bien para nada.


----------



## atman (17 Sep 2011)

¿Qué van a significar las recapitalizaciones forzosas de los bancos?

Las ampliaciones de capital, van a diluir el beneficio, bajar el dividendo y, por tanto a baja el precio de la acción. Como eso no va a arreglar absolutamente nada, los bancos van a seguir teniendo problemas. Pero con la excusa de su salvación es más que probable que se aprueben nuevas tasas y regulaciones que afectarán a su beneficio. Añádase el estancamiento o reducción de la actividad económica y...

Conclusión: menos beneficios, menos expectativas y a repartir entre más gente.

No recuerdo quien decía algo así como que si SAN llega a 3 euros se acaba el mundo... habrá que recordar que en 2009, ya llegó a 4 y creo recordar que llegó a cotizar brevemente por debajo de ellos. Y hemos visto muchas cosas desde entonces y no sé si alguna de ellas ha sido buena, la verdad. Y esperen... que la ópera no acaba hasta que canta la gorda.

Yo el viernes me puse (sí, otra vez) corto en el SP500. Creo que el riesgo beneficio merece la pena. Por arriba tal vez lleguemos a 1230-35. No creo que más. Por abajo, los 1100 siguen con sus cantos sirena...


----------



## Claca (17 Sep 2011)

BME:







Hagan sus apuestas, el diamante bien lo vale.


----------



## bertok (17 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> ¿Qué van a significar las recapitalizaciones forzosas de los bancos?
> 
> Las ampliaciones de capital, van a diluir el beneficio, bajar el dividendo y, por tanto a baja el precio de la acción. Como eso no va a arreglar absolutamente nada, los bancos van a seguir teniendo problemas. Pero con la excusa de su salvación es más que probable que se aprueben nuevas tasas y regulaciones que afectarán a su beneficio. Añádase el estancamiento o reducción de la actividad económica y...
> 
> ...



Si en los 1230 vuelven a hacer una descarga, ya sabes lo que toca ::

Suerte, la fuerza está de tu lado.


----------



## bertok (17 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> BME:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claca, un diamante en esa pauta de precios pierde mucha efectividad. Lo normal es que tirara al alza.

Sin embargo acompañará a los índices (espero que para abajo).

Muy buen gráfico. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Claca, un diamante en esa pauta de precios pierde mucha efectividad. Lo normal es que tirara al alza.
> 
> Sin embargo acompañará a los índices (espero que para abajo).
> 
> Muy buen gráfico. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Yo en este caso, espero que para arriba.

¿Claca, cómo ves Mapfre?

Un saludo.


----------



## Claca (17 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Claca, un diamante en esa pauta de precios pierde mucha efectividad. Lo normal es que tirara al alza.
> 
> Sin embargo acompañará a los índices (espero que para abajo).
> 
> Muy buen gráfico. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Soy de la opinión que cada gráfico hay que entenderlo en su contexto y en el caso de BME, que es un valor muy lateral, el diamente nos dice que existe indecisión a la hora de decidir si se visita el rango superior o inferior del mismo.

Lo de la apuesta es en plan de coña, hay que esperar a que rompa alguna de las dos líneas horizontales que he trazado por ahí.


----------



## bertok (17 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Soy de la opinión que cada gráfico hay que entenderlo en su contexto y en el caso de BME, que es un valor muy lateral, el diamente nos dice que existe indecisión a la hora de decidir si se visita el rango superior o inferior del mismo.
> 
> Lo de la apuesta es en plan de coña, hay que esperar a que rompa alguna de las dos líneas horizontales que he trazado por ahí.



La verdad es que cuando se decida tirar por donde tire, merece la pena acompañarla.

El comportamiento técnico es realmente bello.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> BME:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seguro que es un diamante a mi me parece una bandera, apostaría que alcistaienso:

¿no entiendo porque es un diamante no es un romboienso:? ¿su apuesta es bajista ?

la verdad es que es valor castigado


----------



## Claca (17 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Yo en este caso, espero que para arriba.
> 
> ¿Claca, cómo ves Mapfre?
> 
> Un saludo.









Otro valor lateral en el tiempo, pero bajista en estos momentos.


----------



## Claca (17 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> seguro que es un diamante a mi me parece una bandera, apostaría que alcistaienso:
> 
> ¿no entiendo porque es un diamante no es un romboienso:? ¿su apuesta es bajista ?
> 
> la verdad es que es valor castigado



No hay que darle tantas vueltas. Es un movimiento de congestión, eso es lo único seguro y lo que nos importa. Apostar por un desenlace en concreto es absurdo pudiendo esperar a que el precio decida. ¿O no?

Sobre la bandera, no lo veo, en todo caso lo sería esta configuración, pero le falta cuerpo, de modo que no le doy ninguna validez:







Saludos ;-)


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2011)

Viene una semana interesante!!!
El escenario de que podrían meter dolor + dolor en el SP para llegar a la reunión de la FED "agarrados a las kalandras" e intentar condicionarles .... se ha ido al garete de momento. Quizás la FED proponga medidas especiales por primera vez con lo que serán los mercados quienes interpreten qué pueden dar de sí.

La realidad es que en Europa pueden volver las noticias peligrosas que sean excusa para justificar lo que van a hacer los índices (que de eso va esto).
-Merkel ha vuelto a dejar claro que de eurobonds, nada de nada.
-Grecia se tiene que retratar con la troika más tarde o más temprano.
-SP y DAX están frente a resistencias de corto. A esperar qué puede suceder porque va a determinar los movimientos de a continuación. Si siguen subiendo, la partida se juega en los 1250 aprox (SP) y en los 5800 aprox (DAX).
-Parece claro que los bancos están abocados a recapitalizarse. Ya saben, a ampliar capital y a disminuir el beneficio por acción (y el dividendo). El día que se recapitalicen, ya estarán subiendo como motos (cotiza a la baja la incertidumbre y en ese momento ya habrá certidumbre realizada). Quizás incluso más importante serán las posibles ventas de aseguradoras y bancos sobre valores en general para captar capital (ahí puede estar una justificación del sell off del verano, especialmente en Alemania).
-Hay un sentimiento generalizado de que el suelo del año ya se ha hecho y que el susto del verano ya pasó. Sentimiento contrario?.
-Aunque "los europeos" son lentos en la toma de decisiones, muchos creen que ahora sí van a meter mano al problema porque está impactando ya claramente sobre Francia y Alemania. Sentimiento contrario?.

En fín mucha tela por cortar, resistencias cerca y noticias complejas preparadas en la recámara. A eso, sumar que no se puede estar bajando ni subiendo toda la vida ... y tanto SP como Alemania han subido bastante muy rápido y muy reciente. Pueden subir más pero en algún momento podrían tener una vuelta rápida y dura.

Es un momento ideal para tomar decisiones sobre el terreno y según se vayan viendo pautas (con stop losses, of course). También es un momento ideal para arruinarse invirtiendo por convicciones.

Alea jacta est!!! :


P.D 18:00:
En eleconomista.es aparece una noticia (fuente, periódico germano) sobre que los bancos alemanes necesitan 127.000 millones de euros adicionales para recapitalizarse. Con esa cantidad, deberían tener cubierto todo el riesgo de bonos etc... A ver cómo se toma esto el mercado en el comienzo de semana. Puede presionar bastante a la baja (recordemos lo que ocurrió la semana pasada cuando el FMI mentó los famosos 200.000 millones de euros). Si le dá por bajar y confluyen noticias sobre Grecia etc..., podríamos estar cerca de una capitulación que deje (aunque no comience a continuación una tendencia alcista) muy buenos precios para invertir a largo. A los bancos, no les pueden suceder más catástrofes. Todo esto es un wish ... que si ocurriese, p'adentro.:o


----------



## univac (18 Sep 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> Ndx por encima de la media de 200 sesiones y rumbo al 2425.
> AAPL en los 400$ y Amzn rompiendo máximos lo más destacado de la jornada de hoy.



Tu que estas metido en el nasdaq....como ves a Akorn Inc.?

Lleva un cohete en el culo desde la crisis de 2009


----------



## Fraction (18 Sep 2011)

Parece que empiezan a meter prisa los interesados.......

*El Gobierno griego negocia con urgencia nuevos ajustes*

El Gobierno griego se encuentra reunido de urgencia en Atenas en un intento por decretar nuevas medidas de austeridad que permitan a Grecia cumplir sus objetivos de reducción del déficit fiscal y obtener un nuevo tramo de ayuda que le permita pagar nóminas y pensiones.

El Gobierno griego negocia con urgencia nuevas medidas de austeridad - elEconomista.es

:cook::cook::cook:


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2011)

univac dijo:


> Tu que estas metido en el nasdaq....como ves a Akorn Inc.?
> 
> Lleva un cohete en el culo desde la crisis de 2009



Forero, esta acción la sigo desde varios años (al igual que otras biotecnológicas y sector medical). De hecho he tradeo varias veces siguiendo la directriz alcista que respeta de momento (y desde hace ya mucho tiempo). Está por encima de máximos y sin referencias ... y su riesgo está en que ahora está algo separada de la directriz (meter ahora y que baje perdiendo la directriz, es un roto en cualquier cartera).

Tiene un peligro que es que su subida desde el 2009 responde a la mejora radical del ebitda (sin embargo, los ingresos netos no han subido en la misma medida), si bien las previsiones para este año son de crecer bastante en ingresos (hasta el 40% aprox). El peligro es que cualquier reporte de resultados que incumpla previsiones .... lo mismo le meten un 40% hacia abajo. Tiene más descontado lo positivo que cualquier sorpresa, por lo que hay que ir con cierto cuidado.
Algo similar le ocurre a Ariad, a Spectrum (éste con peor gráfico porque podría estar formando ya un techo relevante. Es la mitad de pequeño que al menos en los últimos 6 años no ha ganado dinero), Jazz (ésta sí que ha subido una burrada). Si puedes ver Transcept, podrás ver cómo se las gastan estos valores cuando salen noticias "sorpresa".:rolleye:


----------



## bertok (18 Sep 2011)

El nasdaq es de pobres:fiufiu::fiufiu:

No merece la pena tener la posibilidad de comerse un hueco a la baja > 20%.


----------



## rafaxl (18 Sep 2011)

Buena caida del euro/dolar ahora. Comienzan fuerte.


----------



## bertok (18 Sep 2011)

El luero comienza la semana con sendos huecos del -0,5% frente al USD y JPY.

Luego veremos los metales.


----------



## bertok (18 Sep 2011)

Rafaxl, estamos sincronizados macho. ::


----------



## rafaxl (18 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Rafaxl, estamos sincronizados macho. ::



Es el aaaaansia viva :XX::XX::XX:.


----------



## bertok (18 Sep 2011)

Mañana tenemos giro a la baja. :fiufiu:


----------



## univac (18 Sep 2011)

Gracias a ambos, no habia visto gaps tan bestias (en este valor no se han dado aun), pero veo que no son raros en este indice. Por eso pregunto aqui, para aprender.


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Buena caida del euro/dolar ahora. Comienzan fuerte.



De momento por debajo del mínimo del viernes. Viendo la vela y sobre todo que la anterior vela (viernes) fué bajista tras estamparse con la directriz perdida ... pinta que los índices europeos van a oler a guano.

Quién se quedase largo en el DAX al calor del repunte del SP el viernes ... va a sufrir el riesgo de que les limpien los stop losses.

Al loro, que va a haber volatilidad y movimiento para tradear en condiciones.

::


----------



## bertok (18 Sep 2011)

El finde ha sido movido: la necesidad de capitalización de los bancos europeos, la pantomima griega (a ver si caen de una vez, es lo mejor que les puede pasar), .....

Lógico que lo refleje en debilidad el leuro. Si el luero cae, los índices le acompañarán.


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El finde ha sido movido: la necesidad de capitalización de los bancos europeos, la pantomima griega (a ver si caen de una vez, es lo mejor que les puede pasar), .....
> 
> Lógico que lo refleje en debilidad el leuro. Si el luero cae, los índices le acompañarán.



Yo ando corto buscando 400 pips y stop en 1.3880 (dinámico para que acompañe). A ver si no lo jode la FED infundiendo nueva debilidad al dolar .... En cualquier caso, llevo puesto dos condones.


----------



## bertok (18 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Yo ando corto buscando 400 pips y stop en 1.3880 (dinámico para que acompañe). A ver si no lo jode la FED infundiendo nueva debilidad al dolar .... En cualquier caso, llevo puesto dos condones.



Eso es una pasta .....


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Eso es una pasta .....



El target de una semana. A esperar y ver si hay éxito o a seguir remando ...

:


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El luero comienza la semana con sendos huecos del -0,5% frente al USD y JPY.
> 
> Luego veremos los metales.



La plata anda con correlación inversa con los índices europeos. El viernes dejo una vela de vuelta alcista si bien tiene en contra el MACD, el estocástico y que hace dos días que se perdió una directriz alcista (que en la plata tampoco es tan grave porque genera muchísimo movimiento de señuelo).
Yo apuesto porque va a subir en el corto plazo dando continuidad a la vela del viernes ... y eso puede significar un recorte en los índices europeos ... si el SP lo respeta.


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2011)




----------



## pollastre (19 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> si los sacas tú solito "haciendo la raya" lo más posible es que lo usen para estrangularte y, al final, mandarte dos mandriles y al negro de zuloman a tu casa.




Magister Nico, últimamente mandamos únicamente a los mandriles a hacer ese tipo de visitas... salen infinitamente más económicos que los humanos, y cumplen con su cometido sin dudas morales de ninguna clase 

El caso de zuloman es distinto... él merece un trato "especial" ::


----------



## The Replicant (19 Sep 2011)

esto tiene pinta hoy de rojo, después de los peponazos de la semana pasada toca ración de guano del bueno

de momento el dax ha empezado con "grossen guanen"


----------



## locoAC (19 Sep 2011)

Los futuros del IBEX pierden un -2% a estas horas, según igmarkets. Parece que las correcciones previstas para esta semana van a empezar cumpliéndose...


----------



## Nico (19 Sep 2011)

Arriba, abajo o al medio ?

Si sube vendemos y si baja compramos ? o viceversa ?

_(Ahhh... ese mundo tranquilo y de sencillas decisiones de la bolsa !!)_


----------



## locoAC (19 Sep 2011)

-2.65%, gap de apertura.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Sep 2011)

Guanos dias,

muy mal para todos aquellos que andan preguntando sobre hoy, dijimos que bajariamos el indice para acabar de romper el triangulo en honor del señor Muertoviviente.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Sep 2011)

Bien bien, y subimos el:


> El iTraxx Crossover, que mide el corte de asegurarse contra un default sobre las 50 principales compañías europeas con un rating de bonos basura, se amplía 39 puntos básicos a 752,5 pbs.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Sep 2011)

Buenos, y de momento semiguaneros, días:

mucha suerte para todos, señores.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Sep 2011)

Vamos a estar mariposeando meses entre los 7650 y los 8650...:Baile:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Sep 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Vamos a estar mariposeando meses entre los 7650 y los 8650...:Baile:



:no::no::no::no::no::no:

Bueno, lo primero guanos dias.

Lo segundo, segun el TT esta puede ser la buena y podriamos ver la rotura hacia abajo caminito de los famosos seismiles ::

Que nadie tome decisiones basandose en el comentario anterior eh , lo digo mas que nada por eso de " sera en Octubre" y por que parece que vamos a tener en breve la segunda parte de la pelicula que se titulara " la crisis financiera II " .


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Sep 2011)

Hasta en francia sera en Octubre :XX:



> Tout converge vers Octobre 2011
> Auj. à 00:01
> 
> On s'achemine vers un défaut de la Grèce, probablement à la mi-octobre :
> ...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> :no::no::no::no::no::no:
> 
> Bueno, lo primero guanos dias.
> 
> ...



Sorry...Guanos dias....

¿ Y el helicóptero de Tito Bernie de esta semana ?ienso:


----------



## univac (19 Sep 2011)

Guanos dias

Parece que hemos cambio de chip, en lugar de empezar verdes y guanear hasta el fondo, empezamos con gap guanero y lo intentan levantar...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Sep 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Sorry...Guanos dias....
> 
> ¿ Y el helicóptero de Tito Bernie de esta semana ?ienso:



con eso de que no hay un duro....... 







No creo que los papelitos de la impresora devaluados impresionen a los mercados ::::::

En serio creo que toca hacer suelo y no me refiero a los mercados sino a las economias reales...........lo logico seria que los mercados anticiparan lo que vendra en la economia real y por lo que veo parece que piensan asumir que en 2011 e inicios 2012 hay que hacer suelo de una puta vez.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Sep 2011)

Que tranquilo está esto hoy...


----------



## Mulder (19 Sep 2011)

A los buenos días!

En mi modesta opinión los mercados ya hicieron un buen suelo en 2009, pero ese suelo no lo ha hecho la economía real, es decir los precios de todo siguen excesivamente altos mientras la capacidad de consumo de la gente cada día mengua más. Por un lado no hay crédito y por otro los gobiernos perroflautas hacen pagar a la población lo que ellos sabían que pasaba pero miraban a otro lado porque todo iba bien.

Ya empieza a ser hora de que la economía real toque fondo. Un país capitalista basa el 70% de su riqueza en lo que consumen sus ciudadanos, si se les aprieta nos vamos todos al guano y parece que nadie es capaz de ver esto, en vez de ello se dedican a destrozar lo que queda de los mercados todo lo que pueden, prohiben cortos, están pensando en una tasa Tobin, etc.

¿tan difícil es darse cuenta de que por ese camino no van a conseguir nada?

El cortoplacismo y la miopía de los políticos parece que es lo único que no va a cambiar en esta crisis y al principio eso era algo que me daba algo de esperanza, pero como son subnormales profundos y lelos a más no poder nos van hundiendo cada día más y más, mientras tanto un sector de la población apoya todas estas guarradas creyendo que 'arreglarán' su ilusoria economía 'social' para la que cada día hay menos euros.

Estamos condenados, de todos modos el guano de hoy es porque hemos pasado el vencimiento, no se ilusionen tanto o al menos dejen margen


----------



## locoAC (19 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Que tranquilo está esto hoy...



Y eso que habemus guano... Hasta que no entremos de nuevo en los 7xxx la gente ni se inmuta


----------



## The Replicant (19 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Que tranquilo está esto hoy...



es la calma que precede a la tormenta...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Sep 2011)

La deuda de España es mas cara de asegurar que la de Bulgaria, pese a tener mejor nota - Cotizalia.com

Los bancos alemanes necesitan 127.000 millones de capital - Cotizalia.com

Los mercados no creen en Europa: el Ibex cae con fuerza y la prima de riesgo se ampla - Cotizalia.com

pero no se precupen que estos lo arreglan ::
Rajoy desoye a los 'populares' que promueven a Rato para Exteriores - elConfidencial.com

solo hay que aprovisionar palomitas y disfrutar del espectaculo. los fuegos artificales seran de campeonato


----------



## ghkghk (19 Sep 2011)

BBVA- 5.789
SAN- 5.788


Vaya con los gemelos. Esto ya es exagerar...


----------



## ghkghk (19 Sep 2011)

Mejorando lo presente... ambos en 5,760.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mejorando lo presente... ambos en 5,760.



Ahora mismo mis cortos en Telecirco están en verde, si cae un poco más, cierro la posición.


----------



## rafaxl (19 Sep 2011)

Vah, al final no es para tanto la bajada...

Ahora vendran y bajaran en picado.::


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Sep 2011)

hoy cerramos en verde


----------



## univac (19 Sep 2011)

Donde estan los heraldos del guano? MV? Tonuel? Robotin?

asi no hay manera


----------



## pollastre (19 Sep 2011)

univac dijo:


> Donde estan los heraldos del guano? MV? Tonuel? Robotin?
> 
> asi no hay manera




Impresionante su falta de tacto.... ha mezclado en el mismo grupo a Tonuel El Segador, Dominador del MsPaint, Heraldo de Desgracias, Portador del Guano y Preludio de Cuervos.... 

... nada menos que con el papertrader MuertoViviente y el Místico y Malvado RobotNick.

Tiene Ud. un serio problema en su escala de valores, hamijo :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes,

la verdad que las jornadas en rojo sin cortos tienen menos gracia, asi que saltandome mis mas profundas creencias rezo para otra semana de subidas hasta, minimo, los 9200.

Al malvado y mistico señor Robotnick lo pueden ustedes leer en otro foro, defendiendo sus misticos, eso si, cuando se pierden ciertos niveles siempre aparecen otros nuevos misticos, y asi resulta al final que desde los 0 hasta los 16987 puntos son todo misticos.

Señor Pollastre tengo que decirle que compre unas poquitas de acciones alemanas mientras usted estaba de oracion, espero que su niña se comporte y solo vea subidas.


----------



## pollastre (19 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Pollastre tengo que decirle que compre unas poquitas de acciones alemanas mientras usted estaba de oracion, espero que su niña se comporte y solo vea subidas.




Como Ud. ya debe saber, no tengo visibilidad más allá de 24 horas, así que no sé decirle lo que pasará mañana. Desde un punto de vista tecnológico, seguro que sería un ejercicio interesante intentar hacer un módulo de proyecciones, qué se yo, semanales por ejemplo... pero para serle sincero, no lo he probado, y tampoco siento necesidad de probarlo.

Y hoy, lo que se dice para hoy... teníamos la última parada en 5412, que ha servido dos veces esta mañana para dos entradas bastante buenas, y ahí se ha quedado luego, oscilando en la zona 541x-543x... lo que cuadra con los relevantes inferiores para hoy, que estaban en convergencia "en un pañuelo": 5412, 5429, 5432.

Una zona demasiado "fuerte" como para abandonarla.

Por arriba, inalcanzable de momento. Lo más pequeño que tengo es un relevante dinámico en 5477, que aún no ha tenido tiempo de activarse. Por encima, convergencia a 2 en 5537 (muy lejos) y techo absoluto en 5610 (impensable). La falta de ganas de visitar los relevantes superiores puede explicarse por la situación macro actual... 

Por lo demás, todo "back on track"...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Sep 2011)

Por lo que leo ya esta usted de nuevo totalmente operativo despues del cambio de oficina, no?

Mientras su niña vea subidas a 24 horas, vamos bien, :XX: :XX:


----------



## pollastre (19 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por lo que leo ya esta usted de nuevo totalmente operativo despues del cambio de oficina, no?
> 
> Mientras su niña vea subidas a 24 horas, vamos bien, :XX: :XX:




¿ "Después" del cambio de oficina, dice ? Ojalá...

Todavía ni siquiera tengo las líneas de datos dadas de alta. Algunos muebles están en camino, otros todavía no están pedidos... ahora mismo tengo algunos servidores apoyados en el suelo, a falta de los armarios rack... y por supuesto haciendo cálculos en local, dado que no hay conexión externa hasta la semana que viene mínimo... los de las mamparas de cristal para separar los despachos están MIA (Missing In Action)...

en fin... que hasta que no pase Octubre, no veo yo eso montado del todo...


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2011)

Señor Pollastre... esas cosas... no se hacen así. Por contrato, el proyecto tiene que estar en marcha, por ejemplo, el día 15 a los 8 de la mañana. O lo hacen o no cobran. Y punto.
Sin excusas ñoñas ni estupideces. Y hay mucha gente seria en el tema de reformas (de oficinas y comercios) que sabe que eso tiene que ser así. ¿se imagina usted que una tienda de Zara abra un día más tarde de lo previsto? ¿o que una reforma de una oficina bancaria no pueda atender a público? Ni de coña.

Le aseguro que funciona y pierden el culo para cumplir. Pueden quedar pequeños detalles y hasta ahí puede llegar la tolerancia. Pero si el proyecto tiene que funcionar, no hay excusa. O eso, o que le paguen el lucro cesante, claro.

De lo contrario, está usted dejando correr las pérdidas... bueno, igual para octubre, en octurbe, esperamos un poco más que ya casi está... y al final, le dan a usted las pascuas rosquilleras... y los servidores por los suelos jugando al mus con las ratas que se cuelan de las cañerias, porque el water sigue sin poner...


----------



## bmbnct (19 Sep 2011)

De RANKIA:


> 19 de septiembre de 2011​
> * Agenda Diaria:*
> 
> 
> ...



Link


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> ....O eso, o que le paguen el lucro cesante, claro.



Lucro cesante, paquetes de decenas de contratos daxianos, malo malo!


----------



## MICROLITO (19 Sep 2011)

De Cárpatos::Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets
En mi opinión resumiendo mucho las cosas, la situación sería la siguiente:

1- No es momento de estudiar de quién es la culpa. La culpa es de todos. Es de los países que nos hemos cargado de deudas hasta las trancas, mientras algún presidente decía que la economía se aprendía en dos tardes. Es de los bancos que se volvieron locos. Es de los ciudadanos que se endeudaron hasta el cuello. Y también es de Alemania. Porque fue la primera que incumplió el pacto de estabilidad, y porque siempre hemos tenido que ir todos con el pie cambiado respecto al ciclo, para costear su reunificación. La UE de ahora es la que reunificada Alemania ha querido. Y cuando estaba mal, todos creciendo fuerte, nos tragamos los tipos bajísimos, lo cual salvo que sea el país de los ángeles lleva a terribles burbujas, y cuando todos estábamos hundidos como ellos crecían el BCE nos sube los tipos.

2- Si no hacen algo los políticos la crisis se nos lleva a todos por delante. Y creo que se están olvidando las consecuencias sociales que la ruptura podría tener. Para empezar yo no descartaría revoluciones graves, e incluso en países como Grecia una involución política. Un golpe de estado militar si la situación se torna dramática ha sido comentada en diarios de EEUU no hace demasiado, citando informes de la CIA. Esto último no sé si es cierto o no.

Los políticos europeos están jugando a tirarse cerillas dentro de una gasolinera.

3- No cabe ninguna duda que si se toma alguna solución tiene que pasar, porque los países endeudados tienen que seguir con las medidas de austeridad.

4- Las soluciones factibles, son el que Alemania se vaya del euro como ya expliqué detenidamente en agosto, junto con sus pequeños satélites, Austria, Finlandia y demás, o bien dos euros, uno normal para ellos, uno devaluado para los demás.

La otra son los eurobonos, que ahora mismo sigue pareciendo la más factible.

La idea de emitir eurobonos rojos, a precio de mercado por duro que sea para los que no tengan disciplina fiscal, y a coste bajo para los que cumplan los acuerdos, los bonos azules, que han presentado ya, es una muy buena idea. 
Es muy normal que Alemania piense que si emite eurobonos, los países de siempre, terminen emitiendo más deuda para seguir la espiral. Pero si se ponen esta diferencia entre rojos y azules no tiene por qué pasar eso.

5- Las soluciones de inyección masiva de liquidez no están funcionando más que a corto plazo y aumentan cada vez más las deudas. Los eurobonos son la solución, y no es una cuestión de debate, es que no tenemos otra solución. O eso, o nos vamos todos a freir espárragos, incluida Alemania.

6- Con todo este Belén montado, no es momento ni de plantearse la palabra bolsa, que debe estar vetada hasta que no se aclaren las cosas.


----------



## Fraction (19 Sep 2011)

Apertura Dow prometedora 

Puntos Variación	
11.320,41	-1,64% -188,68 puntos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Sep 2011)

Hoy en verde, no? hoy acabamos en verde decia alguien por aqui.

O soy daltonico o no veo esto en verde hoy...


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2011)

no está rojo... está marrón... color caquita...


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hoy en verde, no? hoy acabamos en verde decia alguien por aqui.
> 
> O soy daltonico o no veo esto en verde hoy...



Y poco cae si lo comparamos con la ostia que se está dando hoy el € y el resto de índices europeos. Pero supongo que eso es bueno para usted, los cortos que abrió el jueves deben estar ya en verde, verde.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Sep 2011)

Mulder sus opiniones para mañana


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Sep 2011)

Cortos en TRE es facil, hoy el dia lo esta haciendo el que ande corto en los aceros.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Sep 2011)

señor atman niveles relevantes en el SP


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Sep 2011)

el oro tb baja...... q raro......


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Sep 2011)

yo sigo diciendo que hoy terminamos en verde.................

porque estoy largo, no por otra cosa.....


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder sus opiniones para mañana



Permítame sugerirle los niveles que indican en bolsacava:

Si hay cierre por debajo de los 8270, primera parada 8060 aprox. para cerrar gap.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Sep 2011)

Ahora eso si, que no venga el señor Fran200 por aqui, eh........


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2011)

señor vmmp29, como se fíe usted de los niveles relevantes que yo le dé... 

"Mís" límites para hoy eran los 1188 y hemos llegado. Creo que podemos ver los 1182 para hoy, tal vez 1177. Hay unas cuantas cosas por medio, pero la fuerza que lleva... quien sabe.

Yo estoy a puntito de cerrar los cortos que abrí el viernes... =^_^=

Espero rebotín y luego... ya veremos...


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ahora eso si, que no venga el señor Fran200 por aqui, eh........



Si aparece, habrá que aplicar la señal del sabueso ::


----------



## dj-mesa (19 Sep 2011)




----------



## Mulder (19 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder sus opiniones para mañana



Cuando termine la sesión y analice el volumen las daré, ahora mismo paso de hacer previsiones aunque sepa algo, para que los tiquis-miquis permanezcan calladitos.


----------



## pollastre (19 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Señor Pollastre... esas cosas... no se hacen así. Por contrato, el proyecto tiene que estar en marcha, por ejemplo, el día 15 a los 8 de la mañana. O lo hacen o no cobran. Y punto.
> Sin excusas ñoñas ni estupideces. Y hay mucha gente seria en el tema de reformas (de oficinas y comercios) que sabe que eso tiene que ser así. ¿se imagina usted que una tienda de Zara abra un día más tarde de lo previsto? ¿o que una reforma de una oficina bancaria no pueda atender a público? Ni de coña.
> 
> Le aseguro que funciona y pierden el culo para cumplir. Pueden quedar pequeños detalles y hasta ahí puede llegar la tolerancia. Pero si el proyecto tiene que funcionar, no hay excusa. O eso, o que le paguen el lucro cesante, claro.
> ...




Tiene Ud. dos opciones ante los retrasos, efectivamente... o se pone más papista que el papa (exige fechas de instalación por escrito y selladas, reclama en caso de incumplimiento, etc. etc.) o acepta la palabra del fulano de turno cuando le dice "damos 5 días para una instalación". Y las palabras, pues bueno, palabras son.

Por otra parte, todo depende del impacto del "lucro cesante" como dice Ud. (aunque más bien sería el concepto de "daño emergente" el que habría que usar aquí). Si Ud. está en la calle mientras llueve, aterido, sin poder operar en el Daxie, y le terminan la oficina con diez días de retraso, pues es una gran putada.

Pero si viene de otra oficina, donde opera Ud. con normalidad y no tiene especial prisa en que le terminen la nueva, mientras se repanchinga en su (viejo) sillón de trading operando en el Daxie, a la vez que se dedica a observar la progresión de su nueva oficina en cómoda actitud contemplativa.... pues hombre, a uno ya le importa menos una semana arriba o abajo


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> señor vmmp29, como se fíe usted de los niveles relevantes que yo le dé...
> 
> "Mís" límites para hoy eran los 1188 y hemos llegado. Creo que podemos ver los 1182 para hoy, tal vez 1177. Hay unas cuantas cosas por medio, pero la fuerza que lleva... quien sabe.
> 
> ...



gracias hamijo pero lo de los 1188 se veian venir, dudo en poner me corto en etfs, lo del apalancamiento no para novatos:: estuve tentado el viernes pero no :ouch: supongo que cuando hable Berni tendrè que pillar largos::


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuando termine la sesión y analice el volumen las daré, ahora mismo paso de hacer previsiones aunque sepa algo, para que los tiquis-miquis permanezcan calladitos.



con calma, sin prisas, pero que hagan ganar pasta


----------



## locoAC (19 Sep 2011)

Hay que ver cómo me estoy mordiendo los muñones para no entrar en Bayer... Por técnico está haciendo un suelo en el rango de los 37-38€, o es lo que me parece. ¿Algún link a un análisis por fundamentales? ¿O alguno de cosecha propia?


----------



## Seren (19 Sep 2011)

MICROLITO dijo:


> Y también es de Alemania. Porque fue la primera que incumplió el pacto de estabilidad, y porque siempre hemos tenido que ir todos con el pie cambiado respecto al ciclo, para costear su reunificación. La UE de ahora es la que reunificada Alemania ha querido. Y cuando estaba mal, todos creciendo fuerte, nos tragamos los tipos bajísimos, lo cual salvo que sea el país de los ángeles lleva a terribles burbujas, y cuando todos estábamos hundidos como ellos crecían el BCE nos sube los tipos.
> 
> [/SIZE]



De las cosas mas sensatas que he oido ultimamente. Es que recuerdo como si fuera ayer cuando se hablaba de la esclerosis alemana y su nulo crecimiento. Por culpa de ello el BCE nos tuvo a base de tipos bajisimos para los fuertes crecimientos de muchas economías como irlanda o españa. Eso es recalentar economías, crear burbujas etc...Además el euro estaba en 2002 a la par con el dolar y ahora demasiado fuerte para la crisis que nos afecta, el mundo al revés vamos.
La solución pasa por un presidente (español, italiano irlandes...) con un par que vaya a bruselas a decir que el BCE actúe para todos los paises o esto se acaba.

Y ahora resulta que la crisis europea es culpa de paises poco productivos, los PIGS y las leches en vinagre, ¿como es posible que hace unos meses subieran los tipos con la que esta cayendo?,es de locos, lo que empieza a oler es que hay banco central sometido a la cantinela germana y aqui nadie dice nada.
La solucion primera pasa por el BCE.


----------



## @@strom (19 Sep 2011)

AAPLE marcando nuevamente máximos históricos.
Las tecnos un dia más llevando la voz cantante en USA.


----------



## dj-mesa (19 Sep 2011)

Yo solo veo rojo por todas partes


----------



## @@strom (19 Sep 2011)

Yo he comprado AMD @ 7$.


----------



## Mulder (19 Sep 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Nuevo día gacelero que ha pasado del negativo al positivo durante la jornada en el volumen, durante la mañana se han dedicado primero a vender a las 9 y luego a comprar a las 10, pero hacia las 11 se han dedicado de nuevo a vender hasta el final del día.

Sin embargo analizando las órdenes grandes del día solo tenemos dos incidencias pero que nos indican que los tiros van en dirección contraria, primero una orden de compra de 130 contratos hacia las 11 y otra de 650 contratos hacia las 17. Estas dos órdenes han bastado para poner el saldo diario en positivo mientras todo se movía en un mar de órdenes gaceleras vendedoras.

En subasta han comprado, pero poca cosa.

En resumen, parece que nos quieren dar la impresión de que las cosas van mal mientras se hacen compras fuertes a la chita callando, en vista de la subasta y estas compras grandes yo diría que mañana deberíamos empezar con gap al alza o plano y luego subir, parece un día típico de lateral con cambio de tendencia.


----------



## dj-mesa (19 Sep 2011)

*DAX*


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Sep 2011)

Le debo unas cañas por los cortos de T5, Ghkghk.


----------



## dj-mesa (19 Sep 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ggJp6xLCO7U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]XS4BhWmGCrg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dj-mesa (19 Sep 2011)

El DAX esta cayendo como si tuviera el síndrome guanoril


----------



## univac (19 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Impresionante su falta de tacto.... ha mezclado en el mismo grupo a Tonuel El Segador, Dominador del MsPaint, Heraldo de Desgracias, Portador del Guano y Preludio de Cuervos....
> 
> ... nada menos que con el papertrader MuertoViviente y el Místico y Malvado RobotNick.
> 
> Tiene Ud. un serio problema en su escala de valores, hamijo :XX:



ehhh

Ahora nos la vamos a coger con papel de fumar? ::

Cada uno tiene el crédito que se merece, no tengo que certificarlo yo por activa o por pasiva. Pero no me niegue que todos ellos se manifiestan cuando el rojo tiñe los gráficos.

Yo no juzgo a nadie, no puedo permitirme ese lujo. Cuando tenga cosas valiosas que aportar quiza pueda plantearmelo, por ahora solo aprendo.

No me sea puñetero


----------



## The Hellion (19 Sep 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> Yo he comprado AMD @ 7$.



¡Qué casualidad! Yo he comprado a 7,06. Espero no tener que quedar con usted para vernos en las juntas....


----------



## locoAC (19 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¡Qué casualidad! Yo he comprado a 7,06. Espero no tener que quedar con usted para vernos en las juntas....



Ahora mismo está a 6.91$ :: Le veo recorrido a la baja hasta el soporte en torno a los 6.00$ (si rompe ese, más allá sólo está el averno). Suerte.


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¡Qué casualidad! Yo he comprado a 7,06. Espero no tener que quedar con usted para vernos en las juntas....



A nada que una de esas tormentas solares que ahora estan de moda de en el blanco, se van a forrar.


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2011)

¿...y la tormenta solar no mandará a tomar por saco la propia fábrica???


----------



## pollastre (19 Sep 2011)

univac dijo:


> ehhh
> 
> Ahora nos la vamos a coger con papel de fumar? ::
> 
> ...




No no, pero si yo no lo decía por mí... lo decía por el pobre Tonuel :XX:

Hace cosa de un par de semanas, Fran200 le dijo a Mulder que formaba la pareja de moda junto con MV, y desde entonces a Mulder todavía le tiembla el párpado derecho de forma incontrolada cada vez que lee el foro


----------



## dj-mesa (19 Sep 2011)

Subidon :


----------



## faraico (19 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¡Qué casualidad! Yo he comprado a 7,06. Espero no tener que quedar con usted para vernos en las juntas....



os acompaño a 7,03 comisiones incluídas.

stop ceñidísimo, no vaya a ser que el espíritu de MV venga por aquí y nos joda)


----------



## rafaxl (19 Sep 2011)

Con dos ******** subida de 100 puntos en el dow y de 12 en el sp, no se puede ir uno a cenar sin que estos hijos de perra yankis la lien, asi se ahoguen con su mierda. No soy de apostar pero me jugaria algo a que acaban cerrando verdes o casi a riesgo de un ::.

Mañana a subir de nuevo.


----------



## rafaxl (19 Sep 2011)

Vengo a recoger mi diploma ::.

Cierre del SP por encima de 1200, ¿como lo veis para mañana? ¿pepon atacara de nuevo?

Buena noche.


----------



## Nico (19 Sep 2011)

Qué cosa tan terrible es acertar en los puntos de entrada y salida y luego "no animarse" a ellos y optar por un SL dinámico que, ni es chicha, ni es limonada.

Hoy hubiera dejado mi SL en el punto "claquístico" y hubiera salido en los máximos del día (recordar que no puedo estar en la pantalla todo el día)... me "olfatié" que quizás la querían seguir subiendo y, de puro ambicioso dejé un SL dinámico para ver si "se estiraba" para regresar y darme conque cerró 10 ctvs por debajo del máximo.

Por fortuna (o no, ya veré mañana) tampoco se ejecutó "por abajo" así que eso me deja esperando el "rebote mulderiano" para ver qué hago.

Mi segundo aprendizaje:

Si no vas a dedicarte a ser trader intradía -con 12 horas de pantalla-, busca una buena entrada y sé inversor de largo plazo.

Eso si... que alguien me diga antes dónde están las "buenas entradas" porque, en este mercado, ni los buy&hold la pueden tener muy clara.

Pero, a divertido, a la bolsa no le gana nada.


----------



## @@strom (19 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¡Qué casualidad! Yo he comprado a 7,06. Espero no tener que quedar con usted para vernos en las juntas....



Confiemos en que los semis siguan tirando, en general tienen todas bonitas pautas de agotamiento si os fijais..........Qcom, nvda , brcm , txn amat, armh, tsm, intc.................


----------



## bertok (19 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vengo a recoger mi diploma ::.
> 
> Cierre del SP por encima de 1200, ¿como lo veis para mañana? ¿pepon atacara de nuevo?
> 
> Buena noche.



Seguimos sin tener cierres diarios por encima de 1220. En cuanto se acerca, se produce una descarga (unas veces por sobrecompra, otras por Grecia, otras por .....).

El nivel es duro.

Europa a su bola, a la mínima que sopla la brisa se apunta a caídas.

Las medidas de la FED y lo de Grecia van a ser determinantes, pero yo no me juego un leuro en este mercado, de momento (en diario sigue siendo claramente bajista por mucho que nos mareen en el intradia).


----------



## @@strom (19 Sep 2011)

Como decía antes, Amazon y AAple rompiendo al alza una vez más y en máximos históricos. Claro incremento del volumen negociado en ambas como era de esperar:


----------



## bertok (19 Sep 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> Como decía antes, Amazon y AAple rompiendo al alza una vez más y en máximos históricos. Claro incremento del volumen negociado en ambas como era de esperar:



Está claro que pueden dar dinero en trading, pero *están claramente fuera de precio*.

Es un auténtico despropósito.


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> De momento por debajo del mínimo del viernes. Viendo la vela y sobre todo que la anterior vela (viernes) fué bajista tras estamparse con la directriz perdida ... pinta que los índices europeos van a oler a guano.
> 
> Quién se quedase largo en el DAX al calor del repunte del SP el viernes ... va a sufrir el riesgo de que les limpien los stop losses.
> 
> ...



Joder, vienod el día .... sí que había que tener el stop loss lejos para que no lo limpiaran. Tras eso, a soltar a pepón en el intradía. A veces, uno tiene que pensar que el mercado está hecho para putear el cómo piensa uno ... y esta vez al menos no me quejo por no estar en ese lío. :XX:


----------



## bertok (19 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Joder, vienod el día .... sí que había que tener el stop loss lejos para que no lo limpiaran. Tras eso, a soltar a pepón en el intradía. A veces, uno tiene que pensar que el mercado está hecho para putear el cómo piensa uno ... y esta vez al menos no me quejo por no estar en ese lío. :XX:



Es cuestión de entender si lo que estás viendo es la jugada buena. Si pillas los movimientos y aciertas, go on.

Hay días que todo va de cara ::

Estamos en zona propicia para incremento de la volatilidad. Mejor verlo desde fuera.


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Hay que ver cómo me estoy mordiendo los muñones para no entrar en Bayer... Por técnico está haciendo un suelo en el rango de los 37-38€, o es lo que me parece. ¿Algún link a un análisis por fundamentales? ¿O alguno de cosecha propia?



A mí me parece más una zona de congestión / gallardete que viendo el cierre de hoy puede confirmarse. Está marcando objetivo de bajada hasta 35 pavos que es donde hay un triple suelo en el año 2009. Ahí si se podría entrar para buscar un rebote de 10 pavos si los índices apoyan algo (eso sí, con stop loss por si le dá por darse un garbeo hacia abajo).

La verdad es que a la empresa no la ha pasado nada para tener que pegarse la leche que lleva.


----------



## atman (20 Sep 2011)

Bueeno, queridos niños y niñas... la apuesta del viernes fue redonda, nadie me lo negará. Pero luego durante la jornada apenas he sido capaz de aprovechar un par de los tirones que ha habido y con poca carga.

Tal y como dice Bertok... el mercado está que asusta.

Como habreis leído en la notica que he posteado, ahora pasada la media noche nos depachamos con que Siemens prefiere tener el dinerito guardado en el BCE y que lo está sacando de los bancos para ponerlo allí en depósitos semanales. Por el otro la rebaja del rating a Italia, y de fondo los griegos haciendo honor al nombre.

Creo que algunos de los que suelen olvidarse completamente de las noticias e ir sólo por técnico hoy se habrán algún susto. Al menos en el SP.


----------



## Fraction (20 Sep 2011)

Apertura de Japón
El Nikkei retrocede el 1,1% hasta 8.764,51 02:30 horas.

El Nikkei retrocede el 1,1% hasta 8,764.51 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Drinito (20 Sep 2011)

Nikkei 03.55 h sube hasta 8.864,16, el 2,25%


----------



## Diegol07 (20 Sep 2011)

Drinito dijo:


> Nikkei 03.55 h sube hasta 8.864,16, el 2,25%



Yo lo veo en -1,30 a 8741. donde lo estas mirando???


----------



## faraico (20 Sep 2011)

Drinito dijo:


> Nikkei 03.55 h sube hasta 8.864,16, el 2,25%



1,47% abajo.

el 2,25 que comentan arriba es lo que bajó el viernes, no se te habrá actualizado el bloomberg de la blackberry:fiufiu:


----------



## dj-mesa (20 Sep 2011)

Hoy, cuando el DAX llegue a los 5200-5100 ventilo mis cortos (solo opero en el Dax), y dependiendo de la potencia con la que baje (por si le da por jugar un ratito por los 4000) 

veo día de guano guanito presionando para mañana (Stop´s que no falten)


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Sep 2011)

Interesante el día que se presenta hoy. Los novatos como yo aprenderemos si los mercados son sensibles a la noticias como la bajada de rating de Italia o por el contrario estos se mueven como se mueven cuando se deben de mover...

Desenlace a las 17:35.


----------



## pollastre (20 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Hoy, cuando el DAX llegue a los *5200-5100 *ventilo mis cortos (solo opero en el Dax), y dependiendo de la potencia con la que baje (por si le da por jugar un ratito por los 4000)
> 
> veo día de guano (Stop´s que no falten)




Largo me lo fiáis, amigo Sancho. Demasiado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Sep 2011)

Guanos dias again 

caminito de la barranquilla de los seismiles ?? ¿ sera esta la buena? ienso:

y yo pillando liquidez para cuando lleguen, antes ni un centimo hoygan que las caidas siempre tienen sustos de rebotes y uno nunca sabe :no:

Fran200 en el caribe......esto promete ::

EDITO: Fran200 langran ¿andestabas? no te he visto las orejas entre los matorrales ::::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Hoy, cuando el DAX llegue a los 5200-5100 ventilo mis cortos (solo opero en el Dax), y dependiendo de la potencia con la que baje (por si le da por jugar un ratito por los 4000)
> 
> veo día de guano guanito presionando para mañana (Stop´s que no falten)





pollastre dijo:


> Largo me lo fiáis, amigo Sancho. Demasiado.



dj-mesa ...yo de usted me repensaba la estrategia :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Cuando maese pollastre habla a traves de su niña tiemblan los cimientos de los traders mas experimentados.........y usted ¿no nota nada en la nuez de su garganta ? :cook::cook::cook:

Se lo digo mas que nada por que EBANO, el visitador, tiene una preferencia especial por aquellos que siendo avisados por maese pollastre osan llevarle la contraria


----------



## pollastre (20 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> dj-mesa ...yo de usted me repensaba la estrategia :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Cuando maese pollastre habla a traves de su niña tiemblan los cimientos de los traders mas experimentados.........y usted ¿no nota nada en la nuez de su garganta ? :cook::cook::cook:
> 
> Se lo digo mas que nada por que EBANO, el visitador, tiene una preferencia especial por aquellos que siendo avisados por maese pollastre osan llevarle la contraria




El problema es doble... tanto de dirección de mercado, como de SP elegido.

Por un lado, si se deciden a visitar los relevantes superiores, los cortos son un peligro. En particular si se perfora el 5448, se lo pueden llevar al 5512 de "patada a seguir". Y varios algoritmos están ahora mismo apuntando en ese sentido... nunca hay nada definitivo en este mundo, pero es peligroso ignorar ciertas señales.

Por el otro lado, el objetivo de 5200 no lo veo por ningún lado para hoy...el asunto macro estaba ya más que descontado y amortizado, como ha podido verse con el tema de Italia, que a duras penas ha hecho despeinarse a los índices. Así las cosas, si yo estuviera en la situación de Dj-Mesa, con poder recomprarme en 5K3 me daba con un canto en los dientes.


----------



## Nico (20 Sep 2011)

Pollastre:

Justamente me llamó la atención el "poco impacto" en el Ibex de lo que se suponía que iba a ser una debacle.

- Japón en negativo
- Italia con descuento en calificación
- Grecia con posible referendum para salir
- euro/dólar por el piso
- etc.

Tu sensación es que nos vamos "pa'arriba" ?

Lo pregunto porque es más sencillo interpretar los gráficos cuando hay una idea general de QUE se espera como DIRECCION.

===

Maestro Zuloman:

Dado que su análisis es ESTRUCTURAL y avisa que TODAVIA FALTA TOCAR NIVELES MAS BAJOS, también lo tengo en cuenta pero mi pregunta es para el DIA DE HOY y, allí pueden estar jugando otras cosas.


----------



## pollastre (20 Sep 2011)

Maese Nico, mi "sensación" es que tengo +2500 Daxies en 35 minutos de sesión, con ofuscación y segmentaciones bastante profesionales, vamos, que no es Juan el de la frutería el que ha diseñado esos algos.

Han arrasado una convergencia a dos como si fuera cera caliente ( 5448 x 2 ). Esto no lo hacen cuatro gatos zulomaníacos.





Nico dijo:


> Pollastre:
> 
> Justamente me llamó la atención el "poco impacto" en el Ibex de lo que se suponía que iba a ser una debacle.
> 
> ...


----------



## rafaxl (20 Sep 2011)

Pepon ha vuelto, no dejen a sus niñar solas por favor.

Vaya dia.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2011)

Buenos dias,

a la espera del proximo guanazo, me mantengo corto en TRE y piponeando intradia con un mini ibex, que da para pagar las comisiones y un vaso de agua en paseo de gracia.


----------



## pollastre (20 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> En particular *si se perfora el 5448, se lo pueden llevar al 5512 de "patada a seguir". *Y varios algoritmos están ahora mismo apuntando en ese sentido...




Ojo momento bolso.... digo... momento belleza técnica :






Impresionante.


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Sep 2011)

ayer Mulder comentó que se podría abrir plano o ligeras caidas para ir recuperando..... estoy en lo cierto?

espero que sea así, y Pepón esté con nosotros....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2011)

Para el señor Pollastre le indico que el proximo guanazo llevara al daxie a niveles por debajo del 4800. Esta es una prediccion, que quede claro, no una proyeccion de esas del señor Fran200.

El timming del guanazo lo marcara cuando vuelva el de mi avatar.


----------



## atman (20 Sep 2011)

Señor Pollastre, se ha ganado usted hoy un botellita de Ron Imperial o, si lo prefiere, algún vinito añoso.


----------



## pollastre (20 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Para el señor Pollastre le indico que el proximo guanazo llevara al daxie a niveles por debajo del 4800. Esta es una prediccion, que quede claro, no una proyeccion de esas del señor Fran200.
> 
> El timming del guanazo lo marcara cuando vuelva el de mi avatar.



¿ Fuente ? ::::


----------



## ghkghk (20 Sep 2011)

Lo de hoy está siendo la constatación más clara de algo que me habéis enseñado aquí: las noticias siguen al canal y no al revés.

EEUU cierra rojo, Japón cierra rojo, rebajan el rating de Italia y Grecia se medio sale del euros= subir. Ya sé que estaba todo descontado, pero si quisieran bajar anda que no daba para un -4% y portadas en todos los diarios. Vamos, ha habido días de -5% por cosas como "se rumorea que Italia puede ver su rating rebajado".


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Sep 2011)

El Chulibex es una casa de PU...AS...:cook:


----------



## The Replicant (20 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> En particular si se perfora el 5448, se lo pueden llevar al 5512 de "patada a seguir".



joder con la patada, lo ha clavao :Aplauso:

ni el torneo cinco naciones


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2011)

Aprende usted rapido señor ghkghk, aqui anda todo descontado hasta que se demuestre lo contrario :XX: :XX:

Al señor Pollastre, le digo, que me permitira usted que no descifre mis fuentes, mas que nada porque si se cumple me podre atribuir el merito y en caso de subir hasta el 7300 lo dire para burla y escarnio publico, la misma fuente dice que del 5600 no se pasa antes del guanazo. 

Para los que andan con las noticias, quieren rebajar a la locomotra europea, esto si que no puede estar descontado, ¿cuanto cayo por la rebaja de EEUU? esto sera lo mismo.



> egún diversas fuentes de mercado "no sería de extrañar que S&P tratara de llevar a España por el mimso camino".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## damnit (20 Sep 2011)

Hola gente,

perdonad mi ignorancia, pero ¿existe alguna herramienta para ver el ibex a tiempo más o menos real? uso el ipad y tengo la app de bloomberg pero me da 15 minutos de latencia.

Y metido más en el tema. A la apertura hoy 8173 y en 10 minutos 100 puntos más. ¿A qué se ha podido deber? ¿hoy la tendencia no "debería" ser bajista?


----------



## Mulder (20 Sep 2011)

A los buenos días!



LÁNGARO dijo:


> ayer Mulder comentó que se podría abrir plano o ligeras caidas para ir recuperando..... estoy en lo cierto?
> 
> espero que sea así, y Pepón esté con nosotros....



De la subasta alcista deduje que el gap sería al alza o plano pero parece que aun no estaba descontada (ni sospechaban) la bajada de rating de Italia en ese momento, lo han hecho en el gap.

Pero aun así ayer entró mucha pasta al mercado y hoy todo está tomando la dirección más lógica.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Sep 2011)

Buenos, y de momentos tranquilos días:

Cerré ayer posiciones. Estoy deseando abrirlas de nuevo, creo que me pondré corto en Sacyr y Gamesa.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Sep 2011)

Corto en Sacyr y Gamesa, señores. Largo en BME e Inditex.


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Sep 2011)

damnit dijo:


> Hola gente,
> 
> perdonad mi ignorancia, pero ¿existe alguna herramienta para ver el ibex a tiempo más o menos real? uso el ipad y tengo la app de bloomberg pero me da 15 minutos de latencia.
> 
> Y metido más en el tema. A la apertura hoy 8173 y en 10 minutos 100 puntos más. ¿A qué se ha podido deber? ¿hoy la tendencia no "debería" ser bajista?



Yo en el ipad utilizo trade interceptor.
Va con unos 3/4 minutos de retraso con la cuenta demo, pero te deja toquetear los gráficos y demás.

Sr. Pollastre no le conteste al último mensaje, estuve de vacaciones, si no echo los 1.000€ a la palestra es porque se que me iban a durar muy poco(dudo mucho que llegaran a la semana). Mi "proyección"(en realidad tire los dados) daba una entrada en 77XX y me pillo de vacaciones, con lo cual me lo perdí, y mi nueva proyección para esta semana me daba una entrada con varios puntos por delante a 80XX pero no me atreví(que humillante para un HOMBRE como yo XD).

Antes de cumplir los 27 (el 31 de oct) me meto con lo que consiga "deducirme" en el 303 de este trimestre XD.


----------



## univac (20 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Para el señor Pollastre le indico que el proximo guanazo llevara al daxie a niveles por debajo del 4800. Esta es una prediccion, que quede claro, no una proyeccion de esas del señor Fran200.
> 
> El timming del guanazo lo marcara cuando vuelva el de mi avatar.



Se agradece que a falta de los heraldos guaneros totalmente missing, alguien tome el relevo, ni que sea para llenar el hueco :Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2011)

Este hilo no soporta 2 paginas sin la palabra GUANO, se autodestruiria, que estamos en burbuja j0der.

Este tranquilo señor Univac, el guanerismo llegara, pero no se enroque y subase al tren de los largos.


----------



## The Replicant (20 Sep 2011)

parece que el dax se ha encaminado a por los 5600


----------



## univac (20 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Este hilo no soporta 2 paginas sin la palabra GUANO, se autodestruiria, que estamos en burbuja j0der.
> 
> Este tranquilo señor Univac, el guanerismo llegara, pero no se enroque y subase al tren de los largos.



Estoy en la estela del sr Zuloman, esperando que esto se rompa para entrar desde abajo. No se crea, no he operado nunca en corto, pero hoy tampoco esta el dia muy peponido para sacar mas alla de comisiones jugando 4 duros que tengo.


----------



## locojaen (20 Sep 2011)

no entiendo nada, las noticias diciendo que moriremos cienes de veces, y le están arreando una patada de +75 puntos al ibex ?¿


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Sep 2011)

Mis cortos de TEF se cierran con ganancias pírricas. Para pagar la comisión y un cafe de los que se toma ZP en el congreso ::::::. A buscar posición para tiro fácil.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2011)

Spoiler



Corto mini dax en 5540



Pero es para contraponer cartera, que ando con muchas acciones alemanas,  no crean que soy un especulador.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Sep 2011)

Ha empezado la "fuga de capitales hacia pastos mejores". Digamos que si os veo entrar en un Burguer King, me pondré de mala leche.


----------



## Seren (20 Sep 2011)

locojaen dijo:


> no entiendo nada, las noticias diciendo que moriremos cienes de veces, y le están arreando una patada de +75 puntos al ibex ?¿



Cuáles, ¿que se rebaja el rating de italia? lo que digan las agencias ya pasó a mejor vida...
Lo de que grecia quiebre ya se descontó y ni siquiera lo ha hecho, no se si te has fijado que el ibex esta a precios de hace una década.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ha empezado la "fuga de capitales hacia pastos mejores". Digamos que si os veo entrar en un Burguer King, me pondré de mala leche.


----------



## Mulder (20 Sep 2011)

locojaen dijo:


> no entiendo nada, las noticias diciendo que moriremos cienes de veces, y le están arreando una patada de +75 puntos al ibex ?¿



Bueno, pero se ha ganado ud. el premio de pedazo de gacela de oro del día, no hay mal que por bien no venga


----------



## aksarben (20 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ha empezado la "fuga de capitales hacia pastos mejores". Digamos que si os veo entrar en un Burguer King, me pondré de mala leche.



Hoyga, que uno es de McDonald's de toda la vida. Al menos ahora sé que una parte de mi dinero va a buen puerto ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2011)

Mirese tambien coca cola, el dax lleva en la zona de decision un buen rato, espero haber acertado en la direccion.


----------



## locojaen (20 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, pero se ha ganado ud. el premio de pedazo de gacela de oro del día, no hay mal que por bien no venga



sep, ya veo... llevo unos años viendo los "toros" por televisión, curiosidad era entonces, ahora llevo unos meses viéndolos desde la plaza, me picó el gusanillo... me temo que invertiré más tiempo en mirarle los cuernos al toro antes de acercarme al coso...


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Aprende usted rapido señor ghkghk, aqui anda todo descontado hasta que se demuestre lo contrario :XX: :XX:
> 
> Al señor Pollastre, le digo, que me permitira usted que no descifre mis fuentes, mas que nada porque si se cumple me podre atribuir el merito y en caso de subir hasta el 7300 lo dire para burla y escarnio publico, la misma fuente dice que del 5600 no se pasa antes del guanazo.
> 
> Para los que andan con las noticias, quieren rebajar a la locomotra europea, esto si que no puede estar descontado, ¿cuanto cayo por la rebaja de EEUU? esto sera lo mismo.



y fechas manejas para la rebaja de España


----------



## ghkghk (20 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


>




Yo lo veo así


----------



## Mulder (20 Sep 2011)

locojaen dijo:


> sep, ya veo... llevo unos años viendo los "toros" por televisión, curiosidad era entonces, ahora llevo unos meses viéndolos desde la plaza, me picó el gusanillo... me temo que invertiré más tiempo en mirarle los cuernos al toro antes de acercarme al coso...



Hoy en día es fundamental no operar según las noticias que salgan, todo esto de las noticias y rumores no son más que cortinas de humo para desviar la atención de los operadores, hay que guiarse por el gráfico (como mínimo).


----------



## ghkghk (20 Sep 2011)

Seguimos con Coca Colas y Eones... Y con ello lo damos por finalizado de momento.

16% Eon
16% McD
16% Coca Cola
50% al 4,42% en mi propia empresa.
2% cuenta corriente.

Que salgan los lobos!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Seguimos con Coca Colas y Eones... Y con ello lo damos por finalizado de momento.
> 
> 16% Eon
> 16% McD
> ...



¿Eres banquero?


----------



## ghkghk (20 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Eres banquero?



"Propia" por "donde trabajo"... y no es un banco :no:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> "Propia" por "donde trabajo"... y no es un banco :no:



Abandonas el mercado bursátil español...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2011)

Chinito llamando a expertos usa, que tal lo ven hoy? Hoy se reuninan los de la fed, y mañana hablaban no? espero que digan lo que digan al mercado le siente mal, se indigeste, y se vayan pabajocontolequipo.

Que bueno señor ghkghk en la proxima junta de E.on espero verle.


----------



## The Replicant (20 Sep 2011)

* A las 14.30:

- CONSTRUCCIÓN DE VIVIENDAS Y PERMISOS DE CONSTRUCIÓN DE agosto.

Construcción de viviendas:
Dato previo: 0,604. Previsión : 0,590.

Premisos de construcción:
Dato previo: 0,601. Previsión: 0,590.
Datos en mill. de unidades en tasa anualizada.

Valoración: 4.
Repercusión en bolsa: Las bolsas lo quieren alto y los bonos bajo ya que hay mucho miedo al sector inmobiliario.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Chinito llamando a expertos usa, que tal lo ven hoy? Hoy se reuninan los de la fed, y mañana hablaban no? espero que digan lo que digan al mercado le siente mal, se indigeste, y se vayan pabajocontolequipo.
> 
> Que bueno señor ghkghk en la proxima junta de E.on espero verle.



Espero no verle con esta cara, Chinito. No sería buena señal:


----------



## ghkghk (20 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Abandonas el mercado bursátil español...



Bueno, unas monedillas para el vicio siempre quedan en el fondo del pantalón...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Sep 2011)

Mañana toca barbas,¿no?


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Eres banquero?



No, es un funcionario griego y tiene deuda de su país. ::


----------



## Fraction (20 Sep 2011)

EE.UU.: La Fed apostará por la Operación Twist, según los expertos

13:06 - 20/09/2011

La Reserva Federal (Fed) presentará un nuevo programa para impulsar la economía, según la última encuesta realizada por CNBC entre expertos. Está previsto que la reunión del organismo comience hoy y mañana miércoles, a partir de las 20:15 horas, conoceremos las conclusiones del encuentro. Casi el 70% de los encuestados opina que la Fed renovará la llamada “Operación Twist”, bautizada así en los años 60 cuando el banco central vendía deuda a corto plazo y compraba deuda a largo para aplanar la curva de rentabilidad y reducir los tipos de largo plazo.

Bolsamania


----------



## Fraction (20 Sep 2011)

PERMISOS E INICIOS CONSTRUCCIÓN EEUU 




Martes, 20 de Setiembre del 2011 - 14:30:50

Permisos de construcción agosto 620.00 vs 590.000 esperado.

Inicio de construcción de viviendas 571.000 vs 590.000 esperado.

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## NosTrasladamus (20 Sep 2011)

Fraction dijo:


> EE.UU.: La Fed apostará por la Operación Twist, según los expertos
> 
> 13:06 - 20/09/2011
> 
> ...



¿Más trampas al solitario para seguir prolongando la agonía y el que venga detrás que arrample?


----------



## Fraction (20 Sep 2011)

Parece que si..... ¿cómo se lo tomaran los "inversores"? :S


----------



## bmbnct (20 Sep 2011)

Rumore, Rumore...



> *Swiss Franc Plunges On Rumor EURCHF Peg To Be Widened To 1.25*
> 
> Submitted by Tyler Durden on 09/20/2011 08:46 -0400
> 
> ...


----------



## pipoapipo (20 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Ley 29/1994, de 24 de noviembre, de Arrendamientos Urbanos
> 
> Ahora toca dilucidar como se ha roto la persiana, pero vamos, que si le echa media hora en desmontarla y echarle un ojo, a lo mejor hasta la puede arreglar sin gasto, y de paso la limpia. (A mi me tocó hacerlo con dos persianas que se atascaban y no era más que alinear las lamas)



no ha sido un error, es una señal...... 8:

traduccion: hay q cerrar la persiana ante la q se avecina :XX:

para todo lo demas, paga el arrendador ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Perdón, me colé de hilo, y no puedo editar el mensaje anterior porque no consigo ver la página 196 del hilo :ouch:



la verdad es que ha sido gracioso me lo he leido 2 veces para intentar saber que coño tenía que ver con la bolsa ) , al final desistí


----------



## rafaxl (20 Sep 2011)

En cuanto abran los yankis me da que va ser lo mas parecido a la verticalidad pura, estan como perros.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2011)

Recapitalizar la banca parece ser la frase de moda, verdad.


----------



## dj-mesa (20 Sep 2011)

*Sr. Pollastre,* lo clavo, :8:, como ve el Dax para esta semana, ¿ve mas probable superar los 5800, caer hacia los 5000 o nos quedamos bailando en el sitio? (sigo con los corto, los traigo desde muy arriba, no tengo prisas). Necesito otros puntos de vista, y el suyo ya me infunde un gran respeto


----------



## faraico (20 Sep 2011)

Los que entrasteis en AMD seguís dentro??

Yo me he salido esta mañana cual gacela asustada:cook:


::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2011)

Cerrado un mini corto dax con mas 70 pipos, el otro lo cierro en el 4910, he dicho.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no ha sido un error, es una señal...... 8:
> 
> traduccion: hay q cerrar la persiana ante la q se avecina :XX:



Lo fue, lo fue. ::

Bueno, subsanado el lapsus. o


----------



## kokaine (20 Sep 2011)

Como gacela, me hago una pregunta que quizás no tenga sentido.

Como hace falta dinero, por todos lados y mucho, en los mercados (RV,RF, forex) es seguramente donde mas dinero haya invertido del mundo.

Asi que si necesitamos dinero, lo mejor seria cogerlo de donde mas hay. Y como? con panico mundial que haga que se pierdan millones de ahorros, fondos de pensiones, y pardillos varios. Se esquilma para que venda la máxima gente posible y cuando se llega al limite, pues de repente se acaba y a empezar a crear "confianza".

Lo de 2009 cuadra con esa idea. 
Ahora la duda es saber quien quiere ese dinero, quien puede crear esta situacion de panico y sobre todo quien gana en esta partida; en seguida pensamos en los GoldmanSachs y cia; pero pareceria demasiado evidente.


----------



## kokaine (20 Sep 2011)

Y por cierto los CDS de Italia en 505, eso seria rescate sino fuera porque es imposible un rescate.
Parece que el mundo morira cienes de veces, pero a grecia le seguira italia.

A escaqueo no nos gana nadie.


----------



## @@strom (20 Sep 2011)

Yo sigo con las AMDS por supuesto.
Macdonlads y Cocacola muy cerquita de máximos otra vez.


----------



## faraico (20 Sep 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> Yo sigo con las AMDS por supuesto.
> Macdonlads y Cocacola muy cerquita de máximos otra vez.



Crees que va a seguir escalando desde los mínimos de agosto?


----------



## @@strom (20 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Crees que va a seguir escalando desde los mínimos de agosto?



Esos mínimos desde luego que ya no se deberían perder. Primero vamos a ver si llegamos a 8,5$.
Por cierto también tengo inteles desde el mes de Marzo, casi ná.


----------



## Mulder (20 Sep 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Abrochense el cinturon y no fumen que vamos a despegar...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Sep 2011)

donde habeis escondido a rafa?? 

por mucho que lo camufleis, se percibe su aura peponil


----------



## faraico (20 Sep 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> Esos mínimos desde luego que ya no se deberían perder. Primero vamos a ver si llegamos a 8,5$.
> Por cierto también tengo inteles desde el mes de Marzo, casi ná.



Me mosquea que esté todo pepón y AMD se esté pensando si para abajo de 6,86 o se lanza por encima de los 6,92....


----------



## The Hellion (20 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Me mosquea que esté todo pepón y AMD se esté pensando si para abajo de 6,86 o se lanza por encima de los 6,92....



Yo sigo dentro... ya veremos hasta cuando.


----------



## The Hellion (20 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ha empezado la "fuga de capitales hacia pastos mejores". Digamos que si os veo entrar en un Burguer King, me pondré de mala leche.



No le prometo a usted que vaya a cambiar un chuletón con una botella de Everest por un big mac con un litro de cocacola y una ración grande de patatas, pero cuando mi sobrino quiera una hamburguesa, será un big mac, no un wopper. 

A cambio espero que su próximo ordenador no tenga la pegatina de intel inside.... y si puedo abusar, procure que la gráfica sea ATI, no nvidia


----------



## atman (20 Sep 2011)

Uff, vaya día que llevo de curro. Acabo de llegar, voy a ir aquí al lado a por un bocata y mientras a ver si me entero de lo que andan haciendo ustedes por aquí... el gráfico del SP, tal y como está ahora mismo.... yo no sé tradear eso... A más largo, igual superamos esos 1220-22 y nos vamos hasta los 30 y más allá... pero es que tampoco lo veo claro. Y el corto plazo no me da pistas... como no sea una de despegue, sin luces de fin de pista... en fín a ver si con algo más de gasolina en el cuerpo me empieza a funcionar la neurona ludópata y veo algo más.


----------



## rafaxl (20 Sep 2011)

> S&P e Italia [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Comentan los operadores que en el tramo alcista de las bolsas desde las cuatro y pico de la tarde ha influido mucho el comentario de S&P de que el riesgo de default de Italia es extremadamente remoto.



Yo no se quien es mas tonto, si S&P soltando este bulo o Capratos que se lo cree. Primero te rebajo el rating y ahora te digo que estas de pm... cojonudo.

Por cierto, ¿para que la bajada de ayer? ¿para volver al mismo nivel hoy? esto es un sin sentido total.


----------



## rafaxl (20 Sep 2011)

Bueno va cerrando europa, a ver que hacen los lumbreras salvajes estos. No me fio ni un pelo, capaces de pegarle un sartenazo brutal, ya tienen la justificacion para subir asi que no les falta nada.


----------



## pollastre (20 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *Sr. Pollastre,* lo clavo, :8:, como ve el Dax para esta semana, ¿ve mas probable superar los 5800, caer hacia los 5000 o nos quedamos bailando en el sitio? (sigo con los corto, los traigo desde muy arriba, no tengo prisas). Necesito otros puntos de vista, y el suyo ya me infunde un gran respeto




Le mentiría si le dijera que sé lo que va a ocurrir esta semana. En virtud, ni siquiera sé lo que va a ocurrir mañana.

Hace ya para cosa de tres años, decidí centrarme en el intradía; en consecuencia, toda mi tecnología y sistemas abarcan tan sólo 24 horas vistas.

Si quiere Ud. saber lo que va a pasar mañana, tendrá que preguntarmelo... mañana a las 8 : 00 am


----------



## aitor33 (20 Sep 2011)

Apuesto a que cierra en máximos...ienso:

y abrió en los mínimos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2011)

No es un sinsentido, si se acuerda, el 30 de agosto cuando hablo Bernanke nos encontrabamos en estos niveles mas o menos, y pasadas dos semanas nos encontramos igual esperando que hable otra vez. En el medio hemos dibujado un bonito lateral ligeramente ascendente en el sp y descendente en europa, que ha servido para espaciar los graficos y atenuar los indicadores. 

Ahora estamos en el momento de seguir subiendo, o vuelta al guano, razones hay muchas para decir uno u otro, y como siempre, el precio dira.

PD:Carpatos esta bien cuando empiezas en esto y te crees aun muchas cosas, es su trabajo y dice lo que tiene que decir, no le haga mucho mas caso.


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Le mentiría si le dijera que sé lo que va a ocurrir esta semana. En virtud, ni siquiera sé lo que va a ocurrir mañana.
> 
> Hace ya para cosa de tres años, decidí centrarme en el intradía; en consecuencia, toda mi tecnología y sistemas abarcan tan sólo 24 horas vistas.
> 
> Si quiere Ud. saber lo que va a pasar mañana, tendrá que preguntarmelo... mañana a las 8 : 00 am



no se lo puedo preguntar hoy y mañana a las 8:00 me contesta????? :fiufiu:


----------



## dj-mesa (20 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Le mentiría si le dijera que sé lo que va a ocurrir esta semana. En virtud, ni siquiera sé lo que va a ocurrir mañana.
> 
> Hace ya para cosa de tres años, decidí centrarme en el intradía; en consecuencia, toda mi tecnología y sistemas abarcan tan sólo 24 horas vistas.
> 
> Si quiere Ud. saber lo que va a pasar mañana, tendrá que preguntarmelo... mañana a las 8 : 00 am



Suelo pasarme por aquí a esa hora, no dude que le preguntare sobre su perspectivas sobre el Dax,


----------



## pollastre (20 Sep 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no se lo puedo preguntar hoy y mañana a las 8:00 me contesta????? :fiufiu:



Touchê ::


----------



## Caos (20 Sep 2011)

Yo, con un par, he desecho mi hedge perfecto en el SP500 (todo sea por tener mayor plusvalías my friends ) tras ver que por tercera vez es incapaz de romper los 1210 con solvencia.

¿Por qué? Porque mañana Bernanke no va a decir nada en especial, está descontado en el precio, ya se dieron las opciones de intervención y todas son muy suavonas. La FED desilusionará y será la señal definitiva y en mi opinión se resumirá la tendencia hacia abajo; ni si quiera vamos a llenar el gap que quedaba.

Y ahora, con Europa cerrada y habiendo hecho techo, creo que hay espacio para cerrar en rojo en USA, así que creo, que mañana se renovarán las bajadas en Europa.

Otra cosa más: las medidas de liquidez anunciadas de los BC han tenido la friolera de un efecto de tres días: los futuros de tipos de intereses suben, y suben y suben de nuevo; y los tipos de los bonos bajan, y bajan, y bajan de nuevo. Y el mercado crediticio está seco, y seco, y más seco todavía (se han vuelto a recuperar 30pb en el índice de riesgo de iTraxx y los indicadores de liquidez caen). Los chinitos: dicen que cortan la liquidez y líneas de swaps por cualquier riesgo.


Yo es que, lo mire por donde lo mire, no veo como va a subir, y si lo hace será de manera breve para volver a romper con violencia hacia abajo. No hay muchos (ninguno?) precedentes en la historia en los que una crisis de crédito y una recesión hayan ido acompañadas de subidas en las bolsas, y hemos tocado fondo y nos vamos a tirar en lateral unos meses? No lo creo, simplemente se empezó el pánico demasiado pronto, pero el pánico ha de llegar igualmente


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Le mentiría si le dijera que sé lo que va a ocurrir esta semana. En virtud, ni siquiera sé lo que va a ocurrir mañana.
> 
> Hace ya para cosa de tres años, decidí centrarme en el intradía; en consecuencia, toda mi tecnología y sistemas abarcan tan sólo 24 horas vistas.
> 
> Si quiere Ud. saber lo que va a pasar mañana, tendrá que preguntarmelo... mañana a las 8 : 00 am




Y si le pregunto yo ¿también me contesta? por mp o el foro


----------



## Yo2k1 (20 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Yo, con un par, he desecho mi hedge perfecto en el SP500 (todo sea por tener mayor plusvalías my friends ) tras ver que por tercera vez es incapaz de romper los 1210 con solvencia.
> 
> ¿Por qué? Porque mañana Bernanke no va a decir nada en especial, está descontado en el precio, ya se dieron las opciones de intervención y todas son muy suavonas. La FED desilusionará y será la señal definitiva y en mi opinión se resumirá la tendencia hacia abajo; ni si quiera vamos a llenar el gap que quedaba.
> 
> ...



Como cada vez que os leo, explicais mejor las cosas, pues cada vez entiendo mas lo que esta pasando, lo que ha pasado, el por que, o el presunto por que.
Pero siempre en casi todo me falta una explicacion, que no se si es que no se puede dar porque realmente no existe o que tampoco se sabe a ciencia cierta cual es.
En ese macroescenario que planteas, de nuevamente falta de liquidez, con sus consecuentes caidas, etc, de corte de los chinos o de los Brics, que tampoco creo que estuvieran comprando mucho y ante la evidencia de que probablemente no habra mucho recorrido arriba y si mas bien abajo, la cuestion que me falta es: a nivel de calle, del ciudadano que no entra en la bolsa todos los dias o del que no invierte en fondos y demas, que crack se puede esperar?
Y no hablo del paro, recesion, sino hablo de acontecimientos que realmente impactaran. Hemos tenido paros altos, recesiones, y eso se lleva peor o peor, pero al final la gente lo lleva, pero lo que queda en la memoria son cosas como salir del euro y volver a la peseta, un crack bancario con perdida de depositos, quiebra de empresas que vemos en la calle todos los dias, etc.
De la crisis argentina que recordamos? el corralito y el peso, nadie habla de si habia inflacion, etc.
De Weimar? la hiperinflacion, etc, y asi con todas las crisis.
Ese escenario macro a donde nos lleva? a una recesion mas gorda o menos, o a posibles o mas bien probables acontecimientos que luego "comentaran nuestros hijos"


----------



## pollastre (20 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Y si le pregunto yo ¿también me contesta? por mp o el foro



Para cuestiones de trading, no soy gran amigo de los MP. A fin de cuentas esto es un foro de bolsa; ¿ qué sentido tendría, pues, que no hagamos públicos los mensajes ?

Aquí todo el mundo es libre de preguntar cuando, cuanto, y a quien guste. Cuestión distinta es el tipo de respuestas que reciba (o bien, si acaso recibe alguna :: ). 
En mi caso concreto, y ya que me pregunta directamente, tenga en cuenta que yo me gano la vida con el trading, no tengo "otro trabajo", éste es mi negocio. Debe pues tener como cosa normal, que muchas veces no abra la boca, o no la abra hasta que haya cerrado mi sesión diaria.

Aquí escribo muchas chorradas, y algunas veces se me escapa alguna que otra cosa seria :: ; en todo caso, lo que ofrezco (chorradas y seriedades) lo ofrezco gratis, y por eso no puedo garantizar que lo pueda ofrecer todos los días, o incluso que un día me vea forzado a dejar de escribir completamente, para mayor tragicomedia grecorromana del Capitán Zulomán, el cual no podría sobrevivir demasiados meses sin una de mis odas dedicadas a su persona.


----------



## Caos (20 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Como cada vez que os leo, explicais mejor las cosas, pues cada vez entiendo mas lo que esta pasando, lo que ha pasado, el por que, o el presunto por que.
> Pero siempre en casi todo me falta una explicacion, que no se si es que no se puede dar porque realmente no existe o que tampoco se sabe a ciencia cierta cual es.
> En ese macroescenario que planteas, de nuevamente falta de liquidez, con sus consecuentes caidas, etc, de corte de los chinos o de los Brics, que tampoco creo que estuvieran comprando mucho y ante la evidencia de que probablemente no habra mucho recorrido arriba y si mas bien abajo, la cuestion que me falta es: a nivel de calle, del ciudadano que no entra en la bolsa todos los dias o del que no invierte en fondos y demas, que crack se puede esperar?
> Y no hablo del paro, recesion, sino hablo de acontecimientos que realmente impactaran. Hemos tenido paros altos, recesiones, y eso se lleva peor o peor, pero al final la gente lo lleva, pero lo que queda en la memoria son cosas como salir del euro y volver a la peseta, un crack bancario con perdida de depositos, quiebra de empresas que vemos en la calle todos los dias, etc.
> ...



Bueno, eso se sale del análisis de mercado a corto/medio plazo. Pero resumiendo mucho, para no desviar: mi opinión es que habrá una contracción económica fuerte, de actividad, pero no va atener efectos devastadores. En España las pasamos ya putas y el margen para empeorar existe, pero al final el estatus quo interesa mantenerlo y se acaba cediendo y yendo por el camino de menor resistencia, la desintegración del euro p.ej. no es el camino de menor resistencia, es un escenario muy complicado y sobretodo algo que gusta muy poco a los burocratas, políticos etc.: muy poco predecible, y por lo tanto, controlable.

Lo que quiero decir es: la situación, más o menos, está embridada. Es manejable, pero los problemas políticos y sociales son muy complejos, y necesitan que se acumule tensión social para que haya decisiones resolutivas. No creo en un escenario 'madmaxista' de ninguna clase, de momento (aunque siempre hay una probabilidad remota, pero como la hay de que caiga un meteorito en la Tierra). Einsenhower decía: "si tienes un problema irresoluble, lo tienes que hacer más grande", o en román paladino: mientras las circunstancias no fuercen, no se hará nada resolutivo.

Para Occidente es como vivir su propia crisis asiática, y ciertamente hay otros problemas a largo plazo, que pueden crear conflictos; pero no vamos a ver nada traumático que muchos no hayan visto ya, y mucho menos superable (en un plazo de pocos años).

Las caídas en las bolsas afectan, y por eso puede que veamos intervenciones mayores cuando estemos oficialmente en recesión (de hecho,se acusa a la FED de que el QE no haya conseguido nada, pero consiguió exactamente lo que quería, salvar a muchos fondos de inversión hinchando la bolsa incluyendo muchos estatales y públicos, evitando la insolvencia generalizada; así que puede que en unos meses veamos intervenciones más agresivas de nuevo).

Sld.


----------



## pollastre (20 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> la cuestion que me falta es: a nivel de calle, del ciudadano que no entra en la bolsa todos los dias o del que no invierte en fondos y demas, que crack se puede esperar?



Creo tener una respuesta rápida para esto.

En breves meses, España va a descubrir dos cosas que supondrán un auténtico shock social para las "personas de calle":

1) que en realidad nunca fue lo rica y próspera que pensaba que era durante los últimos 20 años (199x - entrada en la UE y fondos de cohesión , 200x - boom del ladrillo y fondos para hipotecas provenientes del interbancario de la UE).

2) que en realidad, no es sólo que no fuera rica y próspera, sino que además nunca dejó de ser pobre.

Mucha gente había dejado atrás los tiempos de Berlanga y las suecas... demasiado pronto. 

Ahí tiene Ud. su "crash social".


----------



## Mulder (20 Sep 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario neutral.

hoy hemos tenido un día donde parece que se han liquidado una parte de las posiciones tomadas ayer pero no todas, a pesar de todo ha sido otro día gacelero con pocos eventos de importancia. Curiosamente hoy han hecho lo contrario de ayer, han metido órdenes gaceleras de compra todo el día y mientras tanto han metido unas pocas órdenes gordas de venta.

A pesar de ello a las 9:30 han comprado unos 117 contratos, pero poco antes de las 15 han vendido unos 260 contratos y a las 15:40 han vendido otros 100 contratos.

En subasta me sale que han comprado pero muy poca cosa.

En resumen, pasamos unos días gaceleros de la marmota que parecen estar más dedicados al intradía o swing que a tomar determinadas posiciones en el mercado, el mercado está aburrido y no hay mucha guerra, parece que los operadores grandes se hayan ido de vacaciones ahora en vez de en agosto. Para mañana puede que gap plano o indeterminado (que no es lo mismo) y luego nos iremos para abajo.


----------



## tom_aeri (20 Sep 2011)

Banco Santander y Bbva, situación, referencias y posibles estrategias

link: BolsayOtrasCosas: Banco Santander y Bbva, situación, referencias y posibles estrategias


----------



## Mulder (20 Sep 2011)

Últimamente veo a muchos apostando por las impresoras, parece que es la solución que creen que se va a elegir (que piensen que sucederá tal cosa no implica que estén a favor de ella necesariamente). Empiezo a ver gente en este foro que está dejando de apostar por el mad-max, la neopeseta y el corralito, aunque aun son muy pocos.

Sinceramente yo nunca he creído que nos vayamos a salir del euro ni que vayamos a tener una neopeseta, incluso pienso que Grecia tampoco se saldrá del euro, puede que si del SME durante un tiempo pero solo eso.

El problema de darle a la impresora es que es como quitar el agua de la parte de abajo de una piscina para tirarla por encima esperando que el nivel suba, es estúpido. Pero bueno, los políticos no destacan por su inteligencia precisamente y pedir que tengan más luces es como pedirle peras al olmo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2011)

Dios les oiga señores Mulder y Caos, que ando corto en el daxie, esperando la rotura de este lateral que nos acompaña. Yo me niego a creer que hemos visto los minimos de año, la deflacion debe hacer su trabajo, lento pero inquebrantable. 

Mañana definitivamente habla el señor Bernanke a eso de las 20:15 hora española, aqui ya estaremos cerrados solo espero que no se saque un conejo de la chistera y que nos pille a traicion.

Y que los señores Rafaxl, Fran200, MM no aparezcan por aqui, que me traen EL VERDE ESPERANZA y parece esto Escocia.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Sep 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Hoyga, que uno es de McDonald's de toda la vida. Al menos ahora sé que una parte de mi dinero va a buen puerto ::



Pues si le soy sincero, a mí me gusta mucho más BK... pero "el negocio es el negocio".



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mirese tambien coca cola, el dax lleva en la zona de decision un buen rato, espero haber acertado en la direccion.





No había visto su mensaje, porque debe haberlo posteado mientras... compraba Coca Colas!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Creo tener una respuesta rápida para esto.
> 
> En breves meses, España va a descubrir dos cosas que supondrán un auténtico shock social para las "personas de calle":
> 
> ...



Eso sera el despertar de un sueño, afrontar la realidad despues de dias de vino y rosa.

Por mi despacho se pasean a diario gente de dineros, pero gente que siempre lo ha tenido, entendiendo esto, como provenientes de buenas familias, con negocios, tierras... si que es verdad que durante este tiempo han aparecido nuevos ricos, pero no son tantos como se imaginan ni tienen tanto como se podria esperar, la gente que hace dinero facil lo gasta el doble de facil, asi que lo que si hay son muchas deudas, y mucho pillado.

Espero de verdad ya que esto es el hilo del ibex, que se vuelva a los 15000 puntos porque eso sera un signo de que todos volvemos a estar mejor. Solo espero que de no volver, la transicion sea llevadera, y poco amarga.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues si le soy sincero, a mí me gusta mucho más BK... pero "el negocio es el negocio".
> 
> No había visto su mensaje, porque debe haberlo posteado mientras... compraba Coca Colas!



Ha entrado en mas acciones de alemania a parte de e.on, yo ando en thyssen y BMW, aunque esta con esta ultima es mas que nada por aficion :XX::XX:


----------



## faraico (20 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Creo tener una respuesta rápida para esto.
> 
> En breves meses, España va a descubrir dos cosas que supondrán un auténtico shock social para las "personas de calle":
> 
> ...



El crash social lleva un tiempo en la calle. Depende de por dónde nos movamos y si les afecta a gente cercana a nosotros o no.

Me viene a la cabeza este artículo, agárrense...del 2008.

El parado típico levantino: ex albañil y con BMW en la puerta de su piso hipotecado - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> El crash social lleva un tiempo en la calle. Depende de por dónde nos movamos y si les afecta a gente cercana a nosotros o no.
> 
> Me viene a la cabeza este artículo, agárrense...del 2008.
> 
> El parado típico levantino: ex albañil y con BMW en la puerta de su piso hipotecado - elConfidencial.com



Con su permiso voy a postear tan ilustrativo enlace en el principal


----------



## ghkghk (20 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ha entrado en mas acciones de alemania a parte de e.on, yo ando en thyssen y BMW, aunque esta con esta ultima es mas que nada por aficion :XX::XX:



Sólo E.on. De hecho, no creo que entre en más europeas hasta que se aclare el desastre en el que estamos inmersos. Me tengo que informar cómo andan los tratados para evitar la doble imposición con Suecia o Noruega. Si no, se irá todo a $. 

¿No ha cruzado Vd. el charco?


----------



## faraico (20 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Con su permiso voy a postear tan ilustrativo ese enlace en el principal



Por supuesto. 

Ojo que es de noviembre 2008, y dijimos...."será en el 2009, será en el 2009...":cook:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2011)

No, y la razon es que me gusta invertir en mi moneda, desde que tenemos el marco rebautizado a euro, antes si solia invertir en Alemania, EEUU y Suiza. Ahora solo lo hago en acciones europeas en euros.

Aunque igual me lo replantee, y de visitar el charco eligiria las que usted ha elegido, sobretodo porque son empresas de modelos de negocio y no productos como apple, nokia....Suerte y mire lo de Noruega, si me acepta el consejo.


----------



## faraico (20 Sep 2011)

Chinito tiene usted buen gusto por los coches...o nos está haciendo publicidad subliminal de los productos que venden las empresas en las que invierte?? ;-)


----------



## ghkghk (20 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Chinito tiene usted buen gusto por los coches...o nos está haciendo publicidad subliminal de los productos que venden las empresas en las que invierte?? ;-)



Apenas :abajo:

Lo de Noruega ya está en marcha.

PD. Apple tiene un tufillo a burbujas pasadas... Si es que no aprendemos...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Sep 2011)

Merck(Alemana) la veo interesante...

Otra que la ha ido bien en USA es Celgene, vaya subidón lleva hoy


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Chinito tiene usted buen gusto por los coches...o nos está haciendo publicidad subliminal de los productos que venden las empresas en las que invierte?? ;-)



:XX: :XX: :XX:


Las dos cosas


----------



## faraico (20 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Apenas :abajo:
> 
> Lo de Noruega ya está en marcha.



No se ha planteado usted otros sitios a parte de EEUU y Noruega?

Por ejemplo BRasil. Se espera buen crecimiento. Yo diría que está asegurado hasta el Mundial. 

Otro cantar es el precio del real....ha subido muchísimo estos últimos tiempos y le iban a meter mano para regularizar la situación...Brasil tenía problemas internos, salía más barato importar las cosas que producirlas...así que puede ser interesante.

Saludos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2011)

Antes se me habia pasado Richemont que la hacia del cac, pues si tengo algo fuera de euros, pero poca cantidad.


----------



## dj-mesa (20 Sep 2011)

bajonazo... (¿Quien tiene el link del oso bailon para prepararlo para mañana?)


----------



## faraico (20 Sep 2011)




----------



## faraico (20 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> bajonazo... (¿Quien tiene el link del oso bailon para prepararlo para mañana?)



No conozco ningún oso bailón, no sé de qué hablaienso:





















Conozco al oso guanón)







o


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> No conozco ningún oso bailón, no sé de qué hablaienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ponga el que se mueve, si no se para el guano ::


----------



## faraico (20 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ponga el que se mueve, si no se para el guano ::



Es que lo está descontando:XX::XX:

Así que mañana subidita:fiufiu:


----------



## Debunker (20 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Como cada vez que os leo, explicais mejor las cosas, pues cada vez entiendo mas lo que esta pasando, lo que ha pasado, el por que, o el presunto por que.
> Pero siempre en casi todo me falta una explicacion, que no se si es que no se puede dar porque realmente no existe o que tampoco se sabe a ciencia cierta cual es.
> En ese macroescenario que planteas, de nuevamente falta de liquidez, con sus consecuentes caidas, etc, de corte de los chinos o de los Brics, que tampoco creo que estuvieran comprando mucho y ante la evidencia de que probablemente no habra mucho recorrido arriba y si mas bien abajo, la cuestion que me falta es: a nivel de calle, del ciudadano que no entra en la bolsa todos los dias o del que no invierte en fondos y demas, que crack se puede esperar?
> Y no hablo del paro, recesion, sino hablo de acontecimientos que realmente impactaran. Hemos tenido paros altos, recesiones, y eso se lleva peor o peor, pero al final la gente lo lleva, pero lo que queda en la memoria son cosas como salir del euro y volver a la peseta, un crack bancario con perdida de depositos, quiebra de empresas que vemos en la calle todos los dias, etc.
> ...



!A buen sitio has ido a preguntar¡ Supongo que como yo, entras en este hilo por pura curiosidad, intentando saber que es eso de los mercados que nos hace tanta pupa y mandan tanto. 

Este mundo de casino de la bolsa y los mercados , no es el mundo de la gran mayoria, ese por el que tu y yo prenguntamos: "la calle", en este mundo se pone el dinero a trabajar para hacer más dinero, en el nuestro hay que currarlo y encima estamos tiesos, en este mundo se habla de vd., de ferrarris y cotizaciones de empresas, de filetazos con agua mineral de no se donde, en el nuestro se habla de desahucios, despidos, agotamientos de ayudas con ingresos 0 y !joder que van a reducir plantilla y lo mismo me toca¡ a nosostros nos toca la trajedia sin ver luz en el tunel, los "mercados"? , bien, gracias.


----------



## faraico (20 Sep 2011)

Aquí está, imploremos al espíritu de MV


----------



## Hank Scorpio (20 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sólo E.on. De hecho, no creo que entre en más europeas hasta que se aclare el desastre en el que estamos inmersos. Me tengo que informar cómo andan los tratados para evitar la doble imposición con Suecia o Noruega. Si no, se irá todo a $.
> 
> ¿No ha cruzado Vd. el charco?



Espero que le sirva:
Convenios de Doble Imposición (22-07-2005) Formularios anexos: Ministerio de Economía y Hacienda

Eso si ten cuidado al leer el de Suecia....

Yo estoy buscando empresas de sectores que no tengan que ver con el caos financiero montado en Europa... Es decir industrias y servicios no financieros, si estan decentemente internacionalizadas mejor.

¿Que ha mirado en Noruega?


----------



## aksarben (20 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues si le soy sincero, a mí me gusta mucho más BK... pero "el negocio es el negocio".



Si Buffett se pasó de la Pepsi a la Coca-Cola cuando compró acciones de esta última, usted no debiera ser menos


----------



## dj-mesa (20 Sep 2011)

Otro mas


----------



## dj-mesa (20 Sep 2011)

Parece que funcionan los osos guaneros, ...que risas me estoy cogiendo


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Sep 2011)




----------



## Mercurio (20 Sep 2011)

::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2011)

lo oleis? huele a bombillo.


----------



## aksarben (20 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> lo oleis? huele a bombillo.



¡Un sistema de alerta temprana bombillil! ¡I+D bolsero! )


----------



## rafaxl (20 Sep 2011)

Ya estan los americanos peponizandose. Hay unos movimientos mas estupidos que carecen de toda logica. Cierre en barrena y luego a subir.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Sep 2011)

Hablando de movimientos estupidos. ¿Que pinta una devaluación del USD frente al CHF a las 23:00?. A caído en pocos minutos esto:






:8:


----------



## rafaxl (20 Sep 2011)

bmbnct dijo:


> Hablando de movimientos estupidos. ¿Que pinta una devaluación del USD frente al CHF a las 23:00?. A caído en pocos minutos esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wowwww, flash crash en toda regla macho. Menuda picada.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Sep 2011)

Tranquilos, no saquen los osos guanosos todavía que en el telediario han dicho que el Ibex se ha hecho fuerte en los 8300 y esto va pa'rriba. inocho:


----------



## pollastre (20 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> lo oleis? huele a bombillo.




Absolutely...


----------



## pollastre (21 Sep 2011)

Debunker dijo:


> !A buen sitio has ido a preguntar¡ Supongo que como yo, entras en este hilo por pura curiosidad, intentando saber que es eso de los mercados que nos hace tanta pupa y mandan tanto.
> 
> Este mundo de casino de la bolsa y los mercados , no es el mundo de la gran mayoria, ese por el que tu y yo prenguntamos: "la calle", en este mundo se pone el dinero a trabajar para hacer más dinero, en el nuestro hay que currarlo y encima estamos tiesos, en este mundo se habla de vd., de ferrarris y cotizaciones de empresas, de filetazos con agua mineral de no se donde, en el nuestro se habla de desahucios, despidos, agotamientos de ayudas con ingresos 0 y !joder que van a reducir plantilla y lo mismo me toca¡ a nosostros nos toca la trajedia sin ver luz en el tunel, los "mercados"? , bien, gracias.




Un poco simplista su visión, no cree.

Si se refiere a que no cavamos zanjas con picos, no llevamos pañuelos anudados en la cabeza, y no silbamos a las minifalderas cuando pasan al lado de la obra, pues sí, tiene Ud. razón.

Pero de ahí a decir que "ponemos el dinero a hacer más dinero", salta Ud. un largo tramo apoyándose en la pértiga de su ignorancia.

Por su regla de tres, imagino que los ingenieros tampoco "se lo curran". Y qué decir de los matemáticos y los físicos, todo el santo día haciendo garabatos y diagramas estúpidos. Y encima pretenderán que les paguen. Pero a dónde vamos a llegar.

Sabe, por encima de otras consideraciones en las que no entraré, hay algo que realmente adoro de los mercados; la bolsa es como la muerte, a todos trata por igual, y a todos les da la oportunidad de conocerla. En ese sentido, es justa y realmente nivela el terreno de juego.

Así las cosas, por ejemplo, nunca sabremos si Ud. o yo hubiéramos sido magníficos gestores de centrales nucleares (hacen falta muchos años, muchos permisos y muchos requisitos para optar a eso). 

Pero sí podemos saber, si Ud. hubiera podido ser un buen trader. Coja 3000 euritos y comience mañana mismo. El precio de admisión es así de bajo; cualquiera puede probar.

¿Se siente con suerte hoy?


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero sí podemos saber, si Ud. hubiera podido ser un buen trader. Coja 3000 euritos y comience mañana mismo. El precio de admisión es así de bajo; cualquiera puede probar.
> 
> ¿Se siente con suerte hoy?



Pst, pst, con 300 euros y CFD's tiene un apalancamiento como si tuviera 3000 euros, si nuestro perroflauta particular se puede permitir una conexión a Inet seguro que también se puede permitir eso ::

La verdad es que no hay nada más democrático que un mercado, siempre que se permitan cortos claro, pero a los defensores del mundo de 1984 eso no les interesa saberlo.


----------



## dj-mesa (21 Sep 2011)

El oro ya esta en los 1800$ con perspectivas de subir


----------



## pollastre (21 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pst, pst, con 300 euros y CFD's tiene un apalancamiento como si tuviera 3000 euros, si nuestro perroflauta particular se puede permitir una conexión a Inet seguro que también se puede permitir eso ::
> 
> La verdad es que no hay nada más democrático que un mercado, siempre que se permitan cortos claro, pero a los defensores del mundo de 1984 eso no les interesa saberlo.




Je... ya te digo, Rodrigo ::

La verdad, me disgusta toda esta mierda populista reciente de "los mercados nos athacahnnn..." , "los mercados nos exhighennn...", "los mercados nos enkhulhannn...." de la cual son responsables los putos medios de comunicación borregueros, por descontado.

Es como culpar al banco de que no puedas devolver la hipoteca en la que tú mismo te metistes. Pides un dinero prestado y luego el acreedor pretende que se lo devuelvas. Maldito y perverso acreedor.... ¡ es que hay que ser cabrón para pedir que te devuelvan un dinero que prestastes, eh !


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Je... ya te digo, Rodrigo ::
> 
> La verdad, me disgusta toda esta mierda populista reciente de "los mercados nos athacahnnn..." , "los mercados nos exhighennn...", "los mercados nos enkhulhannn...." de la cual son responsables los putos medios de comunicación borregueros, por descontado.
> 
> Es como culpar al banco de que no puedas devolver la hipoteca en la que tú mismo te metistes. Pides un dinero prestado y luego el acreedor pretende que se lo devuelvas. Maldito y perverso acreedor.... ¡ es que hay que ser cabrón para pedir que te devuelvan un dinero que prestastes, eh !



En mi opinión los políticos son los que más culpa tienen aunque ellos no dejan de ser un reflejo de la clase de sociedad que tenemos, pero lo cierto es que todo lo que suene a economía 'de verdad' en este país parece sacrilegio.

Aquí nadie quiere sacrificar la paguita aunque sea para vivir mejor.


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ... salta Ud. un largo tramo apoyándose en la pértiga de su ignorancia.



NO sé si es cosecha propia o no, pero de esa tomo nota.


----------



## moboncio (21 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Un poco simplista su visión, no cree.
> 
> Si se refiere a que no cavamos zanjas con picos, no llevamos pañuelos anudados en la cabeza, y no silbamos a las minifalderas cuando pasan al lado de la obra, pues sí, tiene Ud. razón.
> 
> ...



Sólo me paso para felicitarle por estas letras


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Análisis de última hora antes de cerrar mi sesión de Wall St. (ni me espero al cierre real): Infranqueable la resistencia de los 1220 en el SP500, la sesión es muy aburrida (ya que apenas hay movimiento desde la arrancada del inicio) pero estoy viendo cosas interesantes.
> 
> Cada vez que se acerca crujen los largos a base de descarga de largos, en general el volumen es muy bajo, pero se están poniendo a la venta paquetes importantes cuando se acerca a los 1218 mientras que la demanda es tímida. Un análisis de los _open interests_ en opciones y futuros marca una fuerte tendencia bajista: apenas hay volumen en posiciones largas y el ratio put:call es de 1.84, siendo incluso de 3:1 en contratos _near-the-money_.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, yo al cierre creía haber hecho una tontería poniendo dos minis cortos. La estadística y la escolástica, dicen que mañana sube. Pero mi visión del mercado (desde luego sin su precisión) es que hoy tocó descarga de manos fuertes y a partir de aquí, zurriagazo que te crió.

He puesto stops amplios, para evitar un apretón final.... pero ya veremos...


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Je... ya te digo, Rodrigo ::
> 
> La verdad, me disgusta toda esta mierda populista reciente de "los mercados nos athacahnnn..." , "los mercados nos exhighennn...", "los mercados nos enkhulhannn...." de la cual son responsables los putos medios de comunicación borregueros, por descontado.
> 
> Es como culpar al banco de que no puedas devolver la hipoteca en la que tú mismo te metistes. Pides un dinero prestado y luego el acreedor pretende que se lo devuelvas. Maldito y perverso acreedor.... ¡ es que hay que ser cabrón para pedir que te devuelvan un dinero que prestastes, eh !



Así no va y por eso somos de raices latinas. Suecos, centroeuropeos, islandeses etc... esos sí que cuando meten la pata, hacen el ajuste quickly y a volver a remar.

Ser subsidiarios es lo que tiene o lo que genera, borregos a troche moche. En fín, menos mal que el avión hace años que está al alcance de las economías medias .... y nos permite viajar, conocer y tratar de enseñar a nuestros hijos la cultura del esfuerzo.:


----------



## dj-mesa (21 Sep 2011)

Los líderes del *Partido Republicano* piden por carta a la Reserva Federal que se abstenga de intervenir en la economía. Su argumento; debe ser el consumo y la innovación las que la impulsen. Y temen por el dólar. El banco central da a conocer este miércoles su decisión de tipos.


----------



## The Hellion (21 Sep 2011)

Debunker dijo:


> !A buen sitio has ido a preguntar¡ Supongo que como yo, entras en este hilo por pura curiosidad, intentando saber que es eso de los mercados que nos hace tanta pupa y mandan tanto.
> 
> Este mundo de casino de la bolsa y los mercados , no es el mundo de la gran mayoria, ese por el que tu y yo prenguntamos: "la calle", en este mundo se pone el dinero a trabajar para hacer más dinero, en el nuestro hay que currarlo y encima estamos tiesos, en este mundo se habla de vd., de ferrarris y cotizaciones de empresas, de filetazos con agua mineral de no se donde, en el nuestro se habla de desahucios, despidos, agotamientos de ayudas con ingresos 0 y !joder que van a reducir plantilla y lo mismo me toca¡ a nosostros nos toca la trajedia sin ver luz en el tunel, los "mercados"? , bien, gracias.



Si lo de los filetazos y el agua va por el chuletón y el Everest que había mencionado yo, sepa que ha cogido el rábano por las hojas. 

Si yo tuviese que pagarme la comida con lo que he sacado hasta ahora de la bolsa, el big mac y la coca-cola con patatas pequeñas estarían fuera de mi alcance. 

Además, al Everest al que yo me refería es este:







Así que si lo que le atormentaba era que aquí la gente come filetón con agua de no sé donde pagada con los ingresos de la bolsa, se le acaba de caer el mito. Chuletón y Rioja, pagado con dinero de la _economía real_. Y tampoco crea que detrás de estos nicks se esconde la rama española de los illuminati, aunque nos tratemos de usted.


----------



## pollastre (21 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> NO sé si es cosecha propia o no, pero de esa tomo nota.



Inventada sobre la marcha ayer noche... desde que el Capitán Zulomán no me solicita odas, las musas me asaltan en los momentos más inesperados ::::


----------



## The Replicant (21 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Inventada sobre la marcha ayer noche... desde que el Capitán Zulomán no me solicita odas, las musas me asaltan en los momentos más inesperados ::::



está hecho ud. un poeta maese pollastre, pero me gustan más sus "patadas a seguir". 

Alguna en previsión?, ya sea para arriba o para abajo... ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> ...tampoco crea que detrás de estos nicks se esconde la rama española de los illuminati, aunque nos tratemos de usted.



Calle insensato!!

ya sabe lo que le espera en la próxima _kedada_ forera


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Sep 2011)

sr. Pollastre ya son las 8 pasadas....... digame que va a subir (aunque sea mentira, como tanta referencia hecha por el SR: Mulder a 1984, si usted dice que va a subir "es que subirá" (cada uno ve lo que quiere ver)......


----------



## pollastre (21 Sep 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> sr. Pollastre ya son las 8 pasadas....... digame que va a subir (aunque sea mentira, como tanta referencia hecha por el SR: Mulder a 1984, si usted dice que va a subir "es que subirá" (cada uno ve lo que quiere ver)......




Parece que vamos a abrir realmente cerca del techo del canal para hoy. En ese sentido, queda poco recorrido para los largos ahora mismo.

Claro que si sale el _Papachuchulus _ ése (primer ministro griego) diciendo alguna tontada más sobre los "cienes y cienes" de miles de funcionarios que va a despedir, pues entonces quién sabe el arreón que podrían meter...


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (21 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Un poco simplista su visión, no cree.
> 
> Si se refiere a que no cavamos zanjas con picos, no llevamos pañuelos anudados en la cabeza, y no silbamos a las minifalderas cuando pasan al lado de la obra, pues sí, tiene Ud. razón.
> 
> ...



Creo señor Pollastre que si la visión de Debunker puede calificarse de simplista la suya puede considerarse como sesgada.

No voy a ponerme a valorar el esfuerzo que requiere ser un buen trader, para mi es evidente que requiere mucha dedicación, experiencia y tiempo. Digamos que se requiere lo mismo que para formar a un buen médico 10 años y además es necesario mantenerse al día renovándose continuamente.

Muy bien, llegado el momento el buen trader entiende "Matrix" y puede hacer dinero y el médico entiende el cuerpo humando y puede salvar vidas.

La pregunta es ¿qué valor traen los traders al mundo?... ninguno. Son como jugadores de Poker profesionales nada más y menos. Necesitan una cantidad de dinero para estar dentro, saber gestionarla, tener en cuenta la varianza, tiburones que necesitan pececillos para que el dinero fluya, etc.

Siguiendo la analogía, si estableciésemos una escala en un extremo podrían estar lo médicos voluntarios de "médicos sin fronteras" o aquellos que se dedican a investigar la cura al cáncer. No me malentienda, no digo que todos los médicos son santos, un cirujano plástico que sólo operara a estrellas de cine y pone tetas XXL no trae tampoco mucho valor al mundo (depende de las tetas es discutible). 

Por supuesto hay excepciones, conozco un jugador de poker profesional americano (no recuerdo el nombre) que dona una gran parte del dinero que gana a obras benéficas, pero estamos hablando en general.

Pero los traders (a no ser que utilicen su dinero para obras de caridad), lamentablemente, están al otro extremo de esta escala. Por favor sea por lo menos consciente de esto.

Hay argumentos diferentes, podíamos sacar a colación el tema que desgraciadamente en este mundo existen desigualdades sociales tremendas y que bajo honrosas excepciones es muy muy complicado trepar por la escala social cuando se ha nacido pobre y no se ha recibido una educación correcta. Según el modo en el que el mundo funciona ahora y en el que ústed participa directa o indirectamente no favorece (por decirlo suavemente) a que esta situación cambie.

Participa en un sistema en el que hay poca gente arriba porque hay mucha gente abajo. De nuevo, por favor sea consciente de esto.


----------



## The Replicant (21 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Parece que vamos a abrir realmente cerca del techo del canal para hoy. En ese sentido, queda poco recorrido para los largos ahora mismo.
> 
> Claro que si sale el _Papachuchulus _ ése (primer ministro griego) diciendo alguna tontada más sobre los "cienes y cienes" de miles de funcionarios que va a despedir, pues entonces quién sabe el arreón que podrían meter...



pues mientras no hable el Papichulo nos ponemos el traje de guano. Una primera etapa en el dax podria ser hasta los 5500??


----------



## tarrito (21 Sep 2011)

Algun@s, a veces, el dinero obtenido de/en Matrix lo gastamos en el mundo Real.

Algun@s otr@s, supongo que disfrutan acumulando riquezas en sus cuentas de trading ... no es mi caso


----------



## pollastre (21 Sep 2011)

Me ha gustado su post, francamente. 

Pero, verá, yo no he creado el mundo en el que nos ha tocado vivir, simplemente me adapto y trabajo para vivir en él lo mejor posible, o al menos que no me dé demasiadas hostias.

Sobre el valor que aportan los traders a una economía capitalista como es la que tenemos en estos momentos (no lo olvidemos), ese es un debate muy largo en el que no voy a entrar para no aburrir al personal.

Toda mi vida he sido un defensor de la meritocracia, y personalmente veo los mercados como una oportunidad para cualquiera que quiera probar suerte y medirse en buena lid frente a las habilidades de otros. 

Sepa que yo no valoro si los mercados son buenos o malos, es más, no podría importarme menos tal cuestión moral. Lo que para mí es importante es que existe una cosa que se llama mercados, que pueden permitirme ganarme la vida, y que tengo que ser mejor que mis adversarios para poder hacerlo. 

Lo demás, entendiendo como "lo demás" a consideraciones morales y disquisiciones sobre si todos juntos podemos construir un mundo mejor, son meramente brindis al sol. Ud. y yo sabemos que las buenas intenciones no pagan nuestras facturas a final de mes, por desgracia.


BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Creo señor Pollastre que si la visión de Debunker puede calificarse de simplista la suya puede considerarse como sesgada.
> 
> No voy a ponerme a valorar el esfuerzo que requiere ser un buen trader, para mi es evidente que requiere mucha dedicación, experiencia y tiempo. Digamos que se requiere lo mismo que para formar a un buen médico 10 años y además es necesario mantenerse al día renovándose continuamente.
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (21 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> pues mientras no hable el Papichulo nos ponemos el traje de guano. Una primera etapa en el dax podria ser hasta los 5500??



Ya los ha tenido ahí :: -70pips de un plumazo, estaba bien cantado. 

Luego no me diga que me espero como una perrilla a que sean las 17:28pm para cantar movimientos, eh xDD


----------



## Nico (21 Sep 2011)

Payo dame "argo" payo !

Me parece una buena pista que hayamos abierto cerca del techo del canal. Esto anuncia un día de correcciones... eso, siempre que la maquinita hoy esté afinada para determinar el canal.

Por lo pronto -y espero no haber cometido un error- arranqué el día vendiendo mi posición y viendo si puedo entrar más abajo. El truco ahora es intentar determinar "qué es" el "más abajo".

Si en algún momento del día cierra la tienda de ultramarinos y puede darnos algún nivel por abajo, desde ya agradecidos.

Ah!, aprovecho para decirle que es Ud. un malvado y maldito especulador. Listo.


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2011)

Estoy pensando a entrar fuerte a largo plazo ya que me ha comentado un amigo que al final la bolsa siempre sube... ¿alguna recomendación...? o


----------



## Nico (21 Sep 2011)

Ah! ya veo que los había dado. Y esa es la parte baja del canal ?, tan estrecho será el día de hoy ?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Sep 2011)

Buenos dias,

ya vamos por el buen camino, y aparecio el señor Tonuel, siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## The Replicant (21 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya los ha tenido ahí :: -70pips de un plumazo, estaba bien cantado.
> 
> Luego no me diga que me espero como una perrilla a que sean las 17:28pm para cantar movimientos, eh xDD



coño cuando me he querido dar cuenta ya estaba a media vela, no puedes ni pestañear. A ver si llega a los 5480 ::


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Sep 2011)

vendidas santanderes, 5000 acciones, gano pa un desayuno y una bolsa pipas, pero es que este lateral me esta matando. Suele ocurrir que cuando salgo la bolsa se dispara, zuerte.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (21 Sep 2011)

Buenos ¿y guaneros? días, amigos especuladores.


----------



## tarrito (21 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Estoy pensando a entrar fuerte a largo plazo ya que me ha comentado un amigo que al final la bolsa siempre sube... ¿alguna recomendación...? o



todo al Dow ... mire, mire!!

El Dow Jones podría revalorizarse un 84% y alcanzar los 20.250 puntos en 2020 - elEconomista.es


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Sep 2011)

Dejo la orden de cierre del corto en 4910 del daxie y me voy a gastar las plusvas de ayer en la economia real, que vaya bien y muchas plusvalias.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Sep 2011)

me acabo de convertir a la iglesia de "Richard Sylla".... revalorización del 84% el DJ...........


----------



## The Replicant (21 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> La pregunta es ¿qué valor traen los traders al mundo?... ninguno. Son como jugadores de Poker profesionales nada más y menos. Necesitan una cantidad de dinero para estar dentro, saber gestionarla, tener en cuenta la varianza, tiburones que necesitan pececillos para que el dinero fluya, etc.
> 
> Siguiendo la analogía, si estableciésemos una escala en un extremo podrían estar lo médicos voluntarios de "médicos sin fronteras"



Amigo, hermanitas de la caridad hay pocas en este mundo.

Acaso un empresario no se mueve más por el afán especulativo de rentabilizar su inversión que por “dar un servicio a la sociedad” ??

Si no que se lo pregunten a los miles y miles de trabajadores que se están yendo a la calle en estos tiempos que estamos simplemente “porque no salen los números”

Cada uno se busca la vida como buenamente puede


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Estoy pensando a entrar fuerte a largo plazo ya que me ha comentado un amigo que al final la bolsa siempre sube... ¿alguna recomendación...? o


----------



## Debunker (21 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Un poco simplista su visión, no cree.
> 
> Si se refiere a que no cavamos zanjas con picos, no llevamos pañuelos anudados en la cabeza, y no silbamos a las minifalderas cuando pasan al lado de la obra, pues sí, tiene Ud. razón.
> 
> ...



Vds. son la morralla de la bolsa, no tienen poder para cambiar nada, pero sí para seguir el juego de ese casino de los grandes tiburones que con sus juegos, dinero y poder roban las plus valías del trabajo real que alimenta toda esta gran estafa. 

No me negarán vds. que su labor consiste en mover su dinero para hacer más dinero ¿qué aporta eso a la sociedad?, a cambio de sus juegos dineriles la sociedad les proporciona vivienda ¿cuanta energía humana/trabajo, incluido arquitectos conlleva su vivienda?, les alimenta esplendidamente ¿cuantos granjeros/agricultores trabajan para vds.?, visten y calzan de marcas ¿cuanta esclavitud/trabajo conlleva la ropa y zapatos que vds. visten?, conducen espléndidos coches , ¿cuanta energía, sufrimiento y currelo desde las minas hasta la fábrica del automovil?, utilizan buenos restaurantes donde desde la fregona, lavaplatos o el camarero trabajan jornadas de 12 horas para comer y vivir mucho peor que vds. 

Y bueno podríamos seguir con miles de cosas más, con todo eso que vds. consumen que lo saben mejor que yo y que supone la cantidad de trabajo forzado, mal pagado y de esclavitud que vds. consumen a través de sus movidas en los mercados, es decir su producción es 0. 

Y no me vengan vds. con que pagan impuestos sobre sus beneficios porque la realidad es lo que digo más arriba y todo lo demás es una maraña del sistema que roba las plus valías del trabajo con una mierda de papel al que llaman dinero. Y no son las plus valías de un albañil, su ejemplo es demagogia pura, sino las plus valías de todo el trabajo profesional o no, que hace posible sus viviendas, autovías, carreteras, infraestructuras, minería, fabricación, alimentos etc. ese mundo del que vds. disfrutan y a los que se lo han currado le niegan, porque nos niegan el derechoa a un techo, el derecho a la dignidad con un trabajo digno, el poder permirtinos una vez al año un pedazo restaurante al que vds. irán casi todos los días. El sistema nos condena a la indigencia. 

Como les digo antes, vds. son morralla, les desplumarán sí o sí porque el juego está practicamente agotado, cuando muerdan el dolor de la calle sabrán de lo que hablo. 

y sí, los mercados son "democraticos", ni de derechas ni de izquierdas, ni centro, lo único que se requiere es una "entrada" de papelitos de colores. 

3.000 € dice vd. para entrar en la bolsa? Vamos con 3.000 € hago yo maravillas en mi finquita (que redundará en plus valías mucho mejor que lo que me ofrece la bolsa y sin jugármelo), finca, gracias a la cual me mantego con un hijo con una severa minusvalía y una pensión de 345 €/mes únicos ingresos que tenemos y donde soy libre porque no dependo de los "mercados" como vds. o de un empleador o del sistema. Produzco buena parte de mi comida y con los excedentes de algunas cosas consigo el resto de lo que no produzco, soy mi propia jefa, comienzo a trabajar cuando quiero y termino cuando me da la gana, y como mi meta no es acumular papelitos de colores, el relax es pleno. No les envidio sino todo lo contrario. Solo me dan pena y más pena todo este tinglado. 

Y sí, puedo permitirme internet, es de los pocos caprichos que tengo, por lo demás ni en los mejores restaurantes que vds. vayan podrán comer una comida ecológica salida de nuestro esfuerzo y cocinada con el mejor ingrediente del mundo: el amor que siento hacia mi hijo y por mi misma que también me gusta comer bien y nuestro vino sin sulfatos ni mierdas, mejor que el mejor vino de Aragón o La Rioja. 

En fín, señores, son mundos diferentes donde nunca llegaremos a tocarnos ni la punta de los dedos, o sea vds. y yo nunca nos entenderemos.


----------



## The Replicant (21 Sep 2011)

Debunker dijo:


> En fín, señores, son mundos diferentes donde nunca llegaremos a tocarnos ni la punta de los dedos, o sea vds. y yo nunca nos entenderemos.



amigo en eso estamos de acuerdo. Lo que no entiendo es que hace ud. aquí soltando un discurso moralista a malvados especuladores.

Creo que cada uno ya somos mayorcitos y sabemos lo que tenemos que hacer


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2011)

...Y digo yo, si esto de la bolsa, los mercados, la ejpeculación etc... es tan malísimamente malo para el mundo, etc. etc. ¿porque las ONGs invierten en bolsa?

Yo he sido voluntario en tres de tipo medio y grande. Normalmente en tareas de gestión, administración, informatica, logística, ventas... ya saben que en estos sitios uno acaba haciendo de todo... Bueno, pues en los 3 casos, una parte de los fondos estaba depositado en acciones. No se complican mucho, eso sí, Blue chips españolas.

Para mí es razonable, si se sabe lo que se hace. Para esta gente que vive en los mundos de Alicia tras el espejo...

A cuenta de ésto ¿saben un dato curioso? Normalmente la gente que más critica es la que luego menos hace. Supongo que aquellos que estamos o hemos estado en todo tipo de trincheras, tendemos a entender mejor porqué las cosas son como son y no de otra manera.


----------



## Adriangtir (21 Sep 2011)

Debunker, dentro del respeto hacia su texto, y entendiendo(por conocer en mi propia familia) la situación difícil de la vida que le ha tocado vivir. Me parece que usted no tiene ni pajolera idea de la globalidad del mundo.

Ni tan siquiera entiende de donde vienen esos 345€/mes que usted no genera y que no entiende de donde salen.

Y usted no entiende que si todos viviesen como usted, al margen de la sociedad y subsistiendo, muy probablemente su hijo o viviría peor o moriría.

Con lo cual, criticar lo que no entiende, me parece, cuanto menos, fuera de lugar.


----------



## Nico (21 Sep 2011)

Debunker no es un "amigo" sino una "amiga" Directivo AIG.

De todos modos lo que sería bueno explicarle a la amiga debunker es que aquí están muchas de las personas más buenas y agradables de toda la comarca. Si quiere encontrar mala gente tiene que buscar en los hilos de la pornografía y el sadismo.

Nosotros casi siempre ponemos ositos y hablamos de cosas inocentes como los futbolines y los hijos de los foreros.

No hay que confundir la profesión con las calidades personales.

Basta con mirar los nicknames que tenemos y se puede dar cuenta de lo inocentes que somos.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (21 Sep 2011)

Nos están pintando como señores gordos con un puro, que conducen Bentleys...


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Sep 2011)

Debunker dijo:


> . Produzco buena parte de mi comida y con los excedentes de algunas cosas ............. por lo demás ni en los mejores restaurantes que vds. vayan podrán comer una comida ecológica salida de nuestro esfuerzo .



no es por tocarle los pies, pero si usted vende sus excedentes yo podré comprarlos y comer lo que usted dice que produce.....
y quizá yo sude mucho mas que usted al trabajar ya que por desgracia yo si tengo un horario y no me puedo levantar cuando me da la gana......


----------



## bcnmarin (21 Sep 2011)

Se escribe plusvalías, todo junto.

Segun tu teoría de la productividad deberías de dejar de cuidar a tu hijo pues no nos aportas nada a los demás.


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Debunker no es un "amigo" sino una "amiga" Directivo AIG.
> 
> De todos modos lo que sería bueno explicarle a la amiga debunker es que aquí están muchas de las personas más buenas y agradables de toda la comarca. Si quiere encontrar mala gente tiene que buscar en los hilos de la pornografía y el sadismo.
> 
> ...



Eso, eso, que mire los nicknames


----------



## Nico (21 Sep 2011)

Perdón, olvidé agregar arriba:

[ MODE ESPECULADOR MALVADO OFF ]


----------



## aksarben (21 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Nos están pintando como señores gordos con un puro, que conducen Bentleys...



Pues como no sea lo de estar gordo... :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Sep 2011)

Sr. Debunker

Estoy hasta los huevos de los ecologetas-antisestema-tocapelotas estos que despotrican de todo el sistema, que malo que es. Que si los ejpeculadore zon mu malo. 

Mire usted, muchos de los que se intentan ganar un *SOBRESUELDO *en este _casino_ no lo hacemos por avaricia, como usted presupone, es porque *NO *confiamos en que el estado, ese que le paga (por el momento) su pensión, nos vaya a devolver el dinero que hemos aportado con nuestro trabajo (sudor de la frente, manos encallecidas, y tal) cuando nos retiremos a ver las puestas de sol con nuestra copita de Gran Duque de Alba en nuestro navío Gacela. No se confunda usted, el sistema es el que es. 
Uno puede cambiarlo, adaptarse o huir de el. Algunos nos adaptamos, usted a elegido huir(edito: siguendo cobrando del estado, que somos todos). Toda opción es respetable.

Al tema de la gente que gracias a sus ahorros e intelecto se ganan la vida en esto _sin dar un palo al agua _. Le digo una cosa, los listos siempre han vivido mejor que los tontos, SIEMPRE.

Sinceramente, espero que todo le vaya bien, no se tome este post como algo personal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Nos están pintando como señores gordos con un puro, que conducen Bentleys...



Usted no tiene un bentley?


----------



## The Hellion (21 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> Acaso un empresario no se mueve más por el afán especulativo de rentabilizar su inversión que por “dar un servicio a la sociedad” ??



Ah, pero... ¿no están para crear empleo?


----------



## Caos (21 Sep 2011)

::

En la bolsa nadie puede robar a nadie nada, es una apuesta sobre el valor de un activo que como contrapartida ofrece unos derechos sobre la institución que se está apostando como co-propietario de la misma.

La falta de compresión del funcionamiento de las cosas lleva a equívocos graves: el comercio de activos bursátiles es un juego de suma cero, todo el dinero que acaba en la bolsa (y relacionados) directa o indirectamente es porque el propietario de ese dinero lo ha decidido. El propietario puede ir desde el malvado CEO de la multinacional hasta el currante jubilado que metió su pasta en un fondo de pensiones a RV.

Cuando hay una variación del precio, y por arbitraje se obtienen unos beneficios, es dinero que toro que tomó la decisión equivocada en un momento del paso está pagando hoy en vivo y en directo a otro que tomó la decisión correcta en un momento del pasado. Que se coticen los valores públicamente tiene una serie de beneficios corporativos y nadie obliga a las empresas a cotizar públicamente, si lo hacen suelen tener razones fundamentadas.

Las plusvalías obtenidas se pueden utilizar de muchas maneras: usted no sabe si yo, acumulando el capital en una caída fuerte (como la que se espera) en bolsa, voy a entrar fuerte en empresas que considere que valen la pena proporcionándoles capital operativo o para crecer, y obtener una cuota de decisión en la estructura corporativa. Esas plusvalías podré decir a que empresas destinarlas, dado que salieron de la venta de acciones de unas empresas concretas, a lo mejor yo considero que están mejor en otro lado ejerciendo una redistribución del capital financiero.

El dinero (o papelitos) es uno de los inventos más prácticos de la humanidad, es un instrumento abstracto que permite el comercio más allá de las redes sociales (en términos literales, no en su acepción moderna) cercanas entre personas desconocidas. Es un producto de la ley, porque sin ley no puede haber dinero, por cierto; y más o menos viene a contribuir a la proliferación de las mismas fuerzas productivas en un ambiente de seguridad en el que se garantiza el cumplimiento de promesas (el dinero es una promesa sobre producción real; por eso su valor fluctúa).

Que haya un exceso de dinero que, de forma natural, gravite hacia las finanzas, no es culpa de los especuladores, sino de los banqueros, los políticos, los burocratas, y otras gentes que se encargan del diseño y mantenimiento del sistema crediticio-monetario. Un mercado eficiente, en el que la formación de precios funciona de forma lubricada y ajustada a los fundamentales económicos, y por lo tanto está más cerca del equilibrio, es aquel en el que no hay exceso de papel creado por los financieros. Por cierto, esta clase de mercados son los más difíciles de operar para los especuladores, ya que suelen ser planos o laterales (y si las cosas van bien, con una ligera tendencia secular alcista).

Ni la bolsa, ni el dinero, ni las finanzas en general, tienen finalidad. Son herramientas útiles, y ojo, me alegraría el día que desapareciese el dinero porque significaría que ya no hace falta, me temo que no será pronto, pero espero que algún día llegará. Pero no me alegraré por prejuicios ideológicos, sino por sus consecuencias prácticas en la realidad. Mientras tanto, el problema no son las cosas en si, sino como se usan esas cosas. Y no está de más examinar la causalidad de las cosas, ¡para ver que no se confunde efecto con causa! Como parece ser el caso.

Slds.

P.D: Lo que tienen los lapsus lingue  _"es dinero que *toro* que tomó la decisión equivocada"_ = _"es dinero que *otro* que tomó la decisión"_ equivocada


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2011)

Dax: Está pegado a la línea superior del canal bajista en el que se mueve (en diario), de perder los mínimos de las dos últimas velas (5360) podremos pensar en la continuación de caidas .... pero ojo que si supera el canal por arriba, tendremos oportunidad de largos.
En un manojo de puntos, dos estrategias según suceda.


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ...




es que quiero sacar el dinero del país antes de que reviente todo... )


----------



## univac (21 Sep 2011)

La verdad, yo no creo que la señora de la limpieza que me limpia el despacho haga su trabajo por amor al arte o por colaborar en la sociedad. Lo hace porque quiere dinero y me da igual el fin que vaya a darle. No seamos absurdos demonizando por igual a los inversores en bolsa con la excusa de que no aportamos a la sociedad.

Se ha preguntado usted alguna vez porque las empresas salen a bolsa? se ha preguntado que sacan con ello? usted cree que las empresas aportan algo a la sociedad? si es asi, entonces los que invierten en ellas, tambien lo hacen?

Creo que a usted sus circunstancias y la desinformacion le han jugado una mala pasada.


----------



## The Replicant (21 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Ah, pero... ¿no están para crear empleo?



eso es lo que todavia mucha gente piensa, que los empresarios están para crear empleo.

Cuando después de golpe y porrazo se encuentran de patitas en la calle se dan cuenta de que buscan lo mismo que los malvados especuladores que invierten en bolsa: beneficio.


----------



## Nico (21 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Dax: Está pegado a la línea superior del canal bajista en el que se mueve (en diario), de perder los mínimos de las dos últimas velas (5360) podremos pensar en la continuación de caidas .... pero ojo que si supera el canal por arriba, tendremos oportunidad de largos.
> En un manojo de puntos, dos estrategias según suceda.



Pollastre -en un arrastre de generosidad- dijo que había arrancado sobre el techo del canal que tenía marcado.

El Ibex (como no puede ser de otro modo) tiene una situación similar.

Qué dice tu olfato ?

===

Maese tire algo !!, un canal, una línea, un nivel... así sea una señal de tránsito !! :


----------



## Jamóncontomate (21 Sep 2011)

Vaya día, parece un vikingo dando hachazos a ambos lados en un pasillo.


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Pollastre -en un arrastre de generosidad- dijo que había arrancado sobre el techo del canal que tenía marcado.
> 
> El Ibex (como no puede ser de otro modo) tiene una situación similar.
> 
> ...



Yo veo que en el canal de diario, reaccionó a la baja hace 3 sesiones no hoy. Ahora está moviéndose en una canal bajista (en minutos) hacia para parte de arriba (5520 aprox) con posibildades de vuelta (trading corto).

El IBEX, como siempre, siguiendo los movimientos del DAX pero con menor amplitud (excepto de momento hoy) y la limitación de que no "debes" hacer cortos. Ahora lo veo atascado en los 100 puntos de amplitud entre max y min. Saldrá de ahí a rebufo de los jefes.

En diario, está como el DAX. Cerca de fugarse al alza (superar los 8400 puede ser sinónimo de boleto hasta 8800 al menos) o despeñarse. Va a depender de lo que haga el SP que de momento está aguantando/consolidando sobre 1200 a la espera de FED's news.:Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2011)

DAX: A 15 pipos del techo del canal en minutos .... preparados ...


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2011)

Estoy hasta las mismísimas narices de los perroflautas que creen tener autoridad para hablar mucho pero no entienden ni una mierda (con perdón) de lo que están hablando.

¿que la especulación no beneficia en nada a la población? *pues no señor, la beneficia y muchísimo* más de lo que cualquiera puede imaginarse pero para ello hay que ser capaz de ver más allá de las propias narices, una habilidad que desgraciadamente está cayendo cada día más en desuso.

Imaginemos por un momento que no existen los mercados o que existen de una forma muy reducida y con un umbral de entrada altísimo, algo así como el mercado de CDS's donde solo entran grandes bancos porque se necesita un mínimo de 10 millones de dólares para tener acceso. Nadie sabe que pasa en este mercado, la prensa no habla de el y algunos dicen que han oido algo de que existe pero no están seguros. Es decir, como si no existiera.

En esa tesitura para saber como va la economía nos veríamos obligados a seguir lo que dice este señor en febrero de 2008:

Zapatero niega crisis económica en España - Periodismo

Sin embargo, mientras este señor decía una cosa los 'malvados' mercados nos decían algo que era bastante más real:







Esta es la *verdadera producción* de los mercados, les cuentan la realidad tal como es, no las ínfulas de un político que no sabe ni por donde le da el aire, lo que los señores perroflautas están criticando es el último clavo de información al que puede asirse cualquier particular para saber quien está mintiendo realmente.

Lo que ocurre es que la información es algo tan etéreo que no se le da la más mínima importancia pero la tiene y mucha más de lo que cualquiera cree en este hilo.

Los mercados al ser meros transmisores de información *no tienen la culpa de las desgracias provocadas por los políticos*, solo informan de ello, pero los políticos sienten que deben hacer algo cuando las cosas van mal, su reelección depende de ello, sus métodos son subir impuestos y putear al personal, lo cual redunda en que un incompetente recibe más dinero para prolongar su incompetencia, cuando lo que debería hacer es dimitir inmediatamente.

Y una vez establecida la importancia de los mercados vamos a establecer la importancia de los especuladores. 

Los especuladores son los encargados de proporcionar información al mercado, cada posición de cada especulador es algo que el mercado recibe y expande para formar un todo, los que están equivocados son los que pierden dinero y los que están en lo correcto son los que ganan dinero, esta es una de las partes democráticas del mercado, el mercado va hacia donde dice la mayoría, es un sistema de incentivos por saber lo que está ocurriendo. Sin embargo en la economía real los gobiernos establecen impuestos y subvenciones precisamente para establecer los precios que ellos quieren, también modifican los tipos de interés del dinero para influir en la inflación, es decir, tenemos a una persona o un reducido grupo de personas *estableciendo los precios que a ellos les da la gana* ¿se imaginan cual sería el precio real de un litro de gasolina si no hubiera más del 50% impuestos? ¿se imaginan como redundaría todo eso en la *economía real*? de repente todo el mundo se pondría a consumir como un loco, pero la inflación también subiría enormemente hasta provocar una hiperinflación, este es el poder de manipulación de precios que tiene un político y además porque ellos lo valen.

Por eso un mercado es lo más democrático que hay.

Por otra parte una acción del Santander cuesta ahora mismo 5.88 euros, un precio absolutamente asequible hasta para un niño, esta es la otra parte democrática de un mercado, *el umbral de entrada es bajísimo* y ni siquiera se requiere la mayoría de edad para dar una opinión, el mercado puede quitar dinero pero también lo da y en ocasiones de una forma que ninguna otra cosa en el mundo se lo daría, que un niño pueda hacerse millonario es el mayor exponente de democracia que pueda existir, es el sitio con *la mayor permeabilidad social que existe*, puedes hacerte rico con una limosna recibida en la calle, de hecho hay muchas historias a ese respecto corriendo por ahí, al igual que hay historias de operadores que hicieron quebrar grandes bancos por una especulación descontrolada.

En resumen, antes de abrir la boca para criticar y decir tonterías sería mejor hacerse una idea global de lo que son en realidad los mercados, la versión de que los tiburones manipulan para quitarle el dinero a los pobres queda ya tan parcial, cutre y acartonada como la serie de Curro Jimenez.


----------



## sirpask (21 Sep 2011)

La semana pasada habia un forero que se hizo un programa como si fuera tirar una moneda al aire y segun lo que salia metia dinero a determinadas empresas.. pues con AIG ganaria dinero XDD


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Sep 2011)

a los güenos dias!

ataque de los perroflautas a las pobres gacelas del hilo del ibex.. y yo de compras en el Alcampo. A la proxima avisen, con lo que me he reido estas ultimas paginas 

Añadir que este tipo de actitud es el que ha hecho de españa lo que es hoy dia. Y si lo comparamos con lo que eramos hace 200 años atras.. mejor ni pensarlo, pena penita pena ver donde estamos hoy dia.. ni filiponas, ni cuba, ni petroleo ni na de na..

me parecio interesante este texto: Luis de Rivera: "El mediocre patológico no es consciente de su anomalía"

y este "Las empresas no estimulan el talento, prefieren mediocres"


edit: a las "nueva incorporacion" al hilo, se agradece el detalle en la exposicion, continuen que esto esta cogiendo un nivel por momentos que ni un terminal bloomberg! (y no es coña)


----------



## pollastre (21 Sep 2011)

Amiga DeBunker, a los mercados la gente viene a pelear, a echarle cojones y a ganarse la vida. Ha elegido Ud. El lugar equivocado para venir a autocompadecerse y patalear.

No obstante lo cual, le deseo de corazón la mejor de las suertes sacando adelante a su hijo. El chaval no tiene culpa ninguna de la absoluta empanada mental que tiene la madre.

Esta Ud. absolutamente fuera de la realidad. Despierte y aporte soluciones a sus propios problemas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Sep 2011)

estoy totalmente desacuerdo con lo que dice este tío de los que arriesgamos nuestros ahorros en bolsa, pero después de haber trabajado en varias grandes empresas sí he constatado que en España se premia la mediocridad a la hora de los ascensos, ya que el que es válido ningún jefe lo quiere dejar escapar y le cuesta ir subiendo.... al menos eso es lo que yo he visto.


----------



## The Replicant (21 Sep 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> estoy totalmente desacuerdo con lo que dice este tío de los que arriesgamos nuestros ahorros en bolsa, pero después de haber trabajado en varias grandes empresas sí he constatado que en España se premia la mediocridad a la hora de los ascensos, ya que el que es válido ningún jefe lo quiere dejar escapar y le cuesta ir subiendo.... al menos eso es lo que yo he visto.



yo creo que al que más se premia en el "maravilloso mundo de la empresa" es al más pelota y al que no tiene reparos en asestar puñaladas traperas por la espalda a todo aquel que se cruce en su camino, es lo más parecido a la jungla

el mundo del trading comparado con eso es como un jardín de infancia


----------



## Disolucion (21 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> yo creo que al que más se premia en el "maravilloso mundo de la empresa" es al más pelota y al que no tiene reparos en asestar puñaladas traperas por la espalda a todo aquel que se cruce en su camino, es lo más parecido a la jungla
> 
> el mundo del trading comparado con eso es como un jardín de infancia



Por eso exactamente abandone el uno por el otro.

Si tenia que pasar todo el dia defendiendome de hijos de ***** preferia no conocerlos.


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2011)

Hamijos, no creo que tenga mucho sentido empeñarse en discernir si los mercados son o no son.

SON LO QUE SON Y SEGUIRAN SIENDO LO QUE QUIERAN SER. Particularmente, aportan mucho (las empresas y el trabajo que generan --mucho o poco-- nace de ahí, guste o no guste).
Me dá que ciertos cabreos pueden venir de no querer asumir si hay resultados o no. Como todo en la vida, unos ganan y otros pierden .... y cada uno tiene que decidir si quiere estar ahí (con el riesgo que supone o no).

P.D: Cada uno debe pensar que es muy posible que nuestra casa la hemos podido comprar porque alguien nos ha dado una hipoteca. Ah, que el problema va a estar en que tenemos que devolver el principal + intereses. Manda huevos, que todavía algunos piensen así. También existe la opción de los ermitaños y vivir en cuevas!!!!


----------



## tarrito (21 Sep 2011)

Hágase la Paz, señores ... les dejo un enlace para "relajarse" 

Amigo moreno de Zuloman Vs Gacela burbu

¿Qué les parece? :ouch:

[YOUTUBE]600lb vs 169lb MMA Mismatch - Espectacular combate - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> estoy totalmente desacuerdo con lo que dice este tío de los que arriesgamos nuestros ahorros en bolsa, pero después de haber trabajado en varias grandes empresas sí he constatado que en España se premia la mediocridad a la hora de los ascensos, ya que el que es válido ningún jefe lo quiere dejar escapar y le cuesta ir subiendo.... al menos eso es lo que yo he visto.



... pues es tan fácil como:
-Cambiar de pais.
-Demostrar el liderazgo necesario para que el resto confié en una persona honesta para que labre un nuevo y mejor futuro.

No olvidemos que tenemos lo que votamos, y trabajamos donde queremos. La gente con talento y formación (cosecha de un esfuerzo anterior) ELIGE.

Por cierto, sin ningún tipo de acritud.:Baile:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Sep 2011)

Mon, el patio esta tranquilo 

marchando una de gambas!
<object id="flashObj" width="400" height="300" classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,47,0"><param name="movie" value="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#FFFFFF" /><param name="flashVars" value="videoId=1167999360001&playerID=28066806001&playerKey=AQ~~,AAAAAHElSxs~,m-RjSny18hDeKSaEWdJWHV3zyrQPcRUB&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" /><param name="base" value="http://admin.brightcove.com" /><param name="seamlesstabbing" value="false" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="swLiveConnect" value="true" /><param name="allow******Access" value="always" /><embed src="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" flashVars="videoId=1167999360001&playerID=28066806001&playerKey=AQ~~,AAAAAHElSxs~,m-RjSny18hDeKSaEWdJWHV3zyrQPcRUB&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" base="http://admin.brightcove.com" name="flashObj" width="400" height="300" seamlesstabbing="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true" swLiveConnect="true" allow******Access="always" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index*****?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed></object>


----------



## Jamóncontomate (21 Sep 2011)

Dios, qué vergüenza de vídeo. Frases resobadas y mal dichas, con mal sonido y peor iluminación.


----------



## tarrito (21 Sep 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Mon, el patio esta tranquilo
> 
> marchando una de gambas!



muy didáctico ... sí, sí !!

ésta me la apunto, la venganza será terribleeee :XX:


----------



## locoAC (21 Sep 2011)

Cómo se nota que la sesión va sin sobresaltos y lateraloide... Fumando espero a mis Bayer en los 37,xx...


----------



## Claca (21 Sep 2011)

Ahora no puedo leer las respuestas, pero ya veo que hemos tenido ración de escarnio malvadoespeculadoresco. 

Para los hamijos del NASDAQ, le he echado un ojo al gráfico:







A corto plazo no veo que el índice haya completado un giro y meses atrás desarrolló un laborioso techo, por lo que es posible que antes de seguir al alza quiera visitar una vez más a su amiga pivot a la que tantas veces acude en caso de duda.

Y APPLE, comentada hace poco:







He modificado la directriz alcista que podría servir de techo, aunque serían necesarias algunas sesiones para validar la idea de la carretera entre crestas. 

En una subida lo que nos interesa es que el dinero siga entrando por abajo. Si se cumple esta premisa, las resistencias eventualmente cederán. El problema viene en que pocas veces una subida libre es tal y en ocasiones hay quien prefiere salirse del tren en marcha. Para el resto, la alcista discontinua en verde oscuro debería servir como punto de stop, pero ya se sabe en el NASDAQ todo es posible.

Y de regalo, COCACOLA, otro ejemplo de valor alcista a poner en cuarentena:







Dos impulsos perfectamente completados y desaceleración clara durante el último año a medida que se avanza en la resistencia, con muchas divergencias bajistas en la mochila. Hay que poner un stop y dejar que el precio decida si realmente quiere seguir subiendo. Un movimiento alcista tan frágil en un nivel delicado como es el que nos marca la resistencia no suele llegar a buen puerto.

Saludos a la forería ;-)


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Sep 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> muy didáctico ... sí, sí !!
> 
> ésta me la apunto, la venganza será terribleeee :XX:



era para ver que tal esta el resorte antibombillo funcionando  

se puede mejorar, pero funcionar, funciona


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Sep 2011)

Que cachondo el ibex, esta haciendo un lateral bajista.::


----------



## Jamóncontomate (21 Sep 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Que cachondo el ibex, esta haciendo un lateral bajista.::



A mí me parece más una parada cardiaca.


----------



## faraico (21 Sep 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> estoy totalmente desacuerdo con lo que dice este tío de los que arriesgamos nuestros ahorros en bolsa, pero después de haber trabajado en varias grandes empresas sí he constatado que en España se premia la mediocridad a la hora de los ascensos, ya que el que es válido ningún jefe lo quiere dejar escapar y le cuesta ir subiendo.... al menos eso es lo que yo he visto.



es que para subir, a partir de ciertos niveles ya piden lo que se llama "enchufe"


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Sep 2011)

Claca, si no es mucha molestia tanto en tiempo como en interes.... podrías decirme como ves a AGEN. he leido que a parte de que tienen que subir a 1$ para seguir en el Nasdaq, que podría incluso tener unprecio objetivo de 2$.... crees posible alguna de esas afirmaciones?????
y PRGN?


----------



## Claca (21 Sep 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Claca, si no es mucha molestia tanto en tiempo como en interes.... podrías decirme como ves a AGEN. he leido que a parte de que tienen que subir a 1$ para seguir en el Nasdaq, que podría incluso tener unprecio objetivo de 2$.... crees posible alguna de esas afirmaciones?????
> y PRGN?



Claro, sin problemas. Apuntado queda y entre esta tarde y mañana cuelgo los gráficos, aunque ya te adelanto que de momento lo que hay son dos valores que parecen perseguir el cero con todas sus fuerzas (y uno lo ha estado a punto de conseguir, habiendo marcado mínimos en 0,19$, cuando diez años atrás cotizaba a 70$).


----------



## Debunker (21 Sep 2011)

Dejen de contestar a mi post, ya les dije que nunca nos entederíamos, joder he tenido que leer que hasta la pequeña pensión de mi hijo por lo visto se lo debo a vds. después de trabajar 30 años, ahorrar y comprar mi finca sin un duro del banco, sin un mal o buen préstamo de nadie y pagar impuestos por un tubo, sigan vds con lo suyo que yo con mi opinión no voy a cambiarles, cuando se queden más secos que la mojama lo mismo se acuerdan de mí. 

Respecto a entender el mundo, ya lo creo que lo entiendo mejor que todos vds. Durante 30 años he vivido en los 5 continentes del planeta y tratado con todo bicho viviente desde lo más alto a lo más bajo. Ni idea tienen.


----------



## The Replicant (21 Sep 2011)

Debunker dijo:


> Dejen de contestar a mi post, ya les dije que nunca nos entederíamos, joder he tenido que leer que hasta la pequeña pensión de mi hijo por lo visto se lo debo a vds. después de trabajar 30 años, ahorrar y comprar mi finca sin un duro del banco, sin un mal o buen préstamo de nadie y pagar impuestos por un tubo, sigan vds con lo suyo que yo con mi opinión no voy a cambiarles, cuando se queden más secos que la mojama lo mismo se acuerdan de mí.
> 
> Respecto a entender el mundo, ya lo creo que lo entiendo mejor que todos vds. Durante 30 años he vivido en los 5 continentes del planeta y tratado con todo bicho viviente desde lo más alto a lo más bajo. Ni idea tienen.



muchas gracias señora, pero vayase a su finca y déjenos tranquilos de una vez.

hablando de cosas serias (Cárpatos)

_Dra. Merkel
Se anuncia que el primer ministro griego va el martes a ver a la doctora Merkel.
_


----------



## Antiparras (21 Sep 2011)

pues he oído en la cola del mercadona que la CAM se la va a terminar quedando el BBVA, el rumor parece bueno, dado que el interfecto llevaba el carro lleno de patatas bravas precocinadas.


----------



## univac (21 Sep 2011)

Debunker dijo:


> Dejen de contestar a mi post, ya les dije que nunca nos entederíamos, joder he tenido que leer que hasta la pequeña pensión de mi hijo por lo visto se lo debo a vds. después de trabajar 30 años, ahorrar y comprar mi finca sin un duro del banco, sin un mal o buen préstamo de nadie y pagar impuestos por un tubo, sigan vds con lo suyo que yo con mi opinión no voy a cambiarles, cuando se queden más secos que la mojama lo mismo se acuerdan de mí.
> 
> Respecto a entender el mundo, ya lo creo que lo entiendo mejor que todos vds. Durante 30 años he vivido en los 5 continentes del planeta y tratado con todo bicho viviente desde lo más alto a lo más bajo. Ni idea tienen.



Relajese señora, ha sido usted la que le ha zurrado al avispero con un palo, la declaracion de principios la ha puesto usted solita. Los impuestos son de todos, incluso los que pagamos por tradear y se utilizan para muchas cosas, no lo olvide. Sigue sin saber de que va la pelicula, ni falta que le hace.
Ale, buena suerte.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Sep 2011)

Poquito a poco el dax se acerca a mi objetivo, ya solo quedan 571 puntos ::


----------



## The Replicant (21 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Poquito a poco el dax se acerca a mi objetivo, ya solo quedan 571 puntos ::



joder sr. chinito, ya veo que hasta se ha comprado un BMW con las plusvalias ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Sep 2011)

:
Ais, con las plusvas de ayer igual me dejan entrar en el concesionario, espero que cuando llegue al objetivo me de para acercarme y que me atienda el comercial, :XX:

Ya cuando las TRE esten en 15 euros o Sacyr en 1,80 tendre para pagar el coche, aunque sin extras claro que ya sabemos como son los bmw. 

Edito, con un hiper error, habia puesto hacercarme si si con H, toma ya, mejor me iria si con las plusvas comprara cuadernillos rubio. :: :: :: :8:

Perdon, les pido perdon.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Sep 2011)

Debunker dijo:


> Dejen de contestar a mi post, ya les dije que nunca nos entederíamos, joder he tenido que leer que hasta la pequeña pensión de mi hijo por lo visto se lo debo a vds. después de trabajar 30 años, ahorrar y comprar mi finca sin un duro del banco, sin un mal o buen préstamo de nadie y pagar impuestos por un tubo, sigan vds con lo suyo que yo con mi opinión no voy a cambiarles, cuando se queden más secos que la mojama lo mismo se acuerdan de mí.
> 
> Respecto a entender el mundo, ya lo creo que lo entiendo mejor que todos vds. Durante 30 años he vivido en los 5 continentes del planeta y tratado con todo bicho viviente desde lo más alto a lo más bajo. Ni idea tienen.



lamento su situación personal cide mucho de su hijo en este sentido le deseo la mejor de las suertes posibles teniendo en cuenta sus circustancias personales, más nada porque padezco en mis carnes una parálisis cerebral esplástica desde nacimiento y desde mi silla de ruedas, puedo decirle que comete una serie de "errores", bueno basta ya de lamentaciones :::rolleye:
se sale un poco del tema del hilo pero bueno::, usted ni ningún ciudadano de este país "paga su pensión" lo que paga es una "deúda con terceros" y espera a que otros se la paguen a usted y así sucesivamente con una particularidad el número de contribuyentes a de ser superior al número de receptores, lo que paga toda la sociedad es una enorme estafa piramidal cuyos inventores, los politicos, no tienen ninguna responsabilidad de ningún tipo, sobre lo han hecho, en un mercado puede haber estafas piramidales las hay y las habrá pero su detección es rápida, sería impensable para los mercados mantener el tenderete de la seguridad social durante 50 años, en fin no se lo tome a mal::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Sep 2011)

Uff ahora que les leo, andan ustedes dandole vueltas al sexo de los angeles, que no digo yo que este bien o no hacerlo, pero a mi por lo menos es un tema que me cansa sobremanera, espero que al final cada uno sea feliz con lo que haga, y sea lo mas libre posible.


----------



## The Hellion (21 Sep 2011)

Debunker dijo:


> Dejen de contestar a mi post, ya les dije que nunca nos entederíamos, joder he tenido que leer que hasta la pequeña pensión de mi hijo por lo visto se lo debo a vds. después de trabajar 30 años, ahorrar y comprar mi finca sin un duro del banco, sin un mal o buen préstamo de nadie y pagar impuestos por un tubo, sigan vds con lo suyo que yo con mi opinión no voy a cambiarles, cuando se queden más secos que la mojama lo mismo se acuerdan de mí.
> 
> Respecto a entender el mundo, ya lo creo que lo entiendo mejor que todos vds. Durante 30 años he vivido en los 5 continentes del planeta y tratado con todo bicho viviente desde lo más alto a lo más bajo. Ni idea tienen.



Señora, después de entrar en este hilo como elefante en cacharrería, faltando al respeto a quien ni siquiera se había dirigido a usted, y deseando la ruina a los intervinientes, en marcado contraste a la mayoría de las respuestas que ha recibido, viene ahora haciéndose la interesante diciendo que ha vivido en cinco continentes y que tiene un perfecto conocimiento del mundo. 

Permítame decirle que sus viajes le han valido de más bien poco, por lo menos en cuanto a las relaciones humanas respecta. No solo es que ofenda usted a quien nada le ha hecho, sino que después de provocar respuestas con dos posts incendiarios, pretende acallar las respuestas con una impostada dignidad solo equiparable a su ignorancia. 

Para su información, los participantes habituales en este hilo, al cual yo soy un recién llegado, por cierto, no necesitan ir alardeando de viajes, conocimientos ni de ser gente de mundo. Cada uno es lo que es, pero todos son bienvenidos, siempre y cuando mantengan mínimamente las formas. Sus posts han recibido respuestas razonablemente respetuosas (por cierto, mucho más que sus contrarréplicas) y tenga usted por seguro que si hubiese querido consejo sobre lo que se habla en este hilo, lo habría recibido, porque aquí, por regla general, se reciben consejos valiosos y se promueve la asunción de responsabilidades. 

Ahora bien, si lo que estaba esperando era mensajes de tipo "ánimo wapísima", se ha equivocado de comunidad. Aquí no encontrará falso buenrrollismo. Esta gente son traders de fortuna, mercenarios que buscan claramente su propio beneficio, pero que en el proceso se ayudan unos a otros (y a todos los que pasan por aquí), se ríen juntos y se enseñan los trucos del oficio. No encontrará muchos hilos en los que profesionales en activo, día sí y día también, compartan su conociimento con recien llegados o con otros profesionales. 

Y como lo cortés no quita lo valiente, sepa que lamento lo de su hijo, me gustaría que reciba la ayuda social que necesite (a diferencia de lo que dejaba usted traslucir en su primer post, yo no creo que la dignidad de las personas radique en que sean capaces de ganarse su sustento con un trabajo físico, y si su hijo tiene alguna incapacidad, estoy orgulloso de que mis impuestos, al igual que los suyos, sirvan para ayudarle), y que su finca sea un vergel que le permita a usted y a los suyos una vida agradable. 

Ya ve, se puede discrepar sin necesidad de desear que las siete plagas asolen el patrimonio del interlocutor. Obviamente no seré yo el que intente convencerla de los aspectos positivos del mercado, que los tiene, porque sé que no sería capaz de convencerla, de la misma manera que usted no me convencerá de que su vino sin sulfitos sea mejor que el que bebo yo. Si a usted le gusta el que bebe, disfrútelo y sea feliz.


----------



## Diegol07 (21 Sep 2011)

Hola a todos, de vez en cuando comento algo, soy corredor pero de cereales en Argentina, y todos los dias los leo porque me gusta bastante la bolsa de valores, abri una cuenta en ig markets de cfd (demo hace 1 semana) te dan 20,000, tengo de fondo 80,000 aunque vendi hace unos dias en el Dax a 5419 y todavia sigue unos 80 puntos arriba.
La sensacion que tengo contraria a algun comentario que vi es que tenemos una tendencia bajista hasta que se aclare de verdad todo el lio USA-Europa, cuanto mas tarden mas bajaran los mercados, Grecia ya esta quebrada, lo unico que falta por saber es si la dejaran dentro o fuera de la zona Euro, y ahora esperando a Berni a ver si de una vez por todas se toma alguna medida de verdad, ojo que lei que incluso podia subir los intereses de la FED. 
Una duda, si la sesion termina hoy en rojo en todo el mundo, ¿significara que las medidas que la Fed anunciara por la noche española no convencen a nadie? lo pregunto, porque siempre que anuncian algo importante ustedes dicen que ya lo tenian descontado, ¿ o en este caso creen que no habra filtraciones hasta el anuncio? Gracias, les mando un saludo.


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2011)

Buena suerte para esta tarde noche ::::


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2011)

Debunker dijo:


> Dejen de contestar a mi post, ya les dije que nunca nos entederíamos, joder he tenido que leer que hasta la pequeña pensión de mi hijo por lo visto se lo debo a vds. después de trabajar 30 años, ahorrar y comprar mi finca sin un duro del banco, sin un mal o buen préstamo de nadie y pagar impuestos por un tubo, sigan vds con lo suyo que yo con mi opinión no voy a cambiarles, cuando se queden más secos que la mojama lo mismo se acuerdan de mí.



Me da igual que no nos entendamos, si ud. viene aquí a mear fuera de tiesto los demás tenemos derecho a que lea y entienda nuestras respuestas.

Ud. efectivamente no tiene ningún derecho a una pensión, tiene un derecho adquirido por la gracia de un político que vio adecuado el retraerle del beneficio de su trabajo algo para poder dárselo a otros, pero este tinglado de 'derechos adquiridos' solo se mantiene mientras la economía sea productiva, si los políticos no son capaces de mantener el tinglado vaya a protestarles a ellos. Como ya dije antes el mercado solo proporciona información y esta información le está diciendo desde hace 3 años que los políticos hacen mal su trabajo.




> Respecto a entender el mundo, ya lo creo que lo entiendo mejor que todos vds. Durante 30 años he vivido en los 5 continentes del planeta y tratado con todo bicho viviente desde lo más alto a lo más bajo. Ni idea tienen.



¿Cree ud. que es la única que ha viajado al tercer mundo? yo también he estado allí y he visto la miseria de cerca, he estado en barrios muy poco recomendables para un paseante blanco y más o menos bien vestido, una vez vi a a 3 niñas preciosas (pero desdentadas y desarrapadas) en la sierra de Perú pidiéndome dinero para cuidarme el coche, mi primera idea fue la solidaridad y les di dinero (no haberlo hecho hubiera sido inhumano) pero pensar que es así como se arreglan todos los problemas del mundo es un error garrafal que conduce a la peor de las miserias (y esto es lo realmente improductivo), tras ver más niños desarrapados en otros lados comprendí que la única salida para esa gente es la educación, pero sus gobiernos no invierten en ella.

Educación es lo que le acabamos de dar a ud. en nuestros posts contestándole a su mensaje, pero parece que ud. se lo toma de la misma forma que los padres de esos niños tan miserables que he visto por todo el mundo. Creo que ya va siendo hora de cambiar el chip perroflauta por el de la realidad.


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Hola a todos, de vez en cuando comento algo, soy corredor pero de cereales en Argentina, y todos los dias los leo porque me gusta bastante la bolsa de valores, abri una cuenta en ig markets de cfd (demo hace 1 semana) te dan 20,000, tengo de fondo 80,000 aunque vendi hace unos dias en el Dax a 5419 y todavia sigue unos 80 puntos arriba.
> La sensacion que tengo contraria a algun comentario que vi es que tenemos una tendencia bajista hasta que se aclare de verdad todo el lio USA-Europa, cuanto mas tarden mas bajaran los mercados, Grecia ya esta quebrada, lo unico que falta por saber es si la dejaran dentro o fuera de la zona Euro, y ahora esperando a Berni a ver si de una vez por todas se toma alguna medida de verdad, ojo que lei que incluso podia subir los intereses de la FED.
> Una duda, si la sesion termina hoy en rojo en todo el mundo, ¿significara que las medidas que la Fed anunciara por la noche española no convencen a nadie? lo pregunto, porque siempre que anuncian algo importante ustedes dicen que ya lo tenian descontado, ¿ o en este caso creen que no habra filtraciones hasta el anuncio? Gracias, les mando un saludo.



Antes de que se den esas medidas lo que se descuentan son las posibilidades, pero en este momento las posibilidades son un mar de cosas, ya no es como antes que decidían si los tipos de interés bajaban o subían en un rango de 0.25 o 0.50 puntos.


----------



## The Replicant (21 Sep 2011)

_* A las 16.00:

-VENTAS DE VIVIENDAS DE SEGUNDA MANO de agosto.

Dato previo: 4,67. Previsión: 4,71 ambas en millones de unidades en tasa anualizada.

Valoración: 4.
Repercusión en bolsa: Las bolsas lo quieren alto y los bonos bajo, el mercado está muy sensible al mercado inmobiliario._


----------



## Diegol07 (21 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Antes de que se den esas medidas lo que se descuentan son las posibilidades, pero en este momento las posibilidades son un mar de cosas, ya no es como antes que decidían si los tipos de interés bajaban o subían en un rango de 0.25 o 0.50 puntos.



Entonces sera con el transcurrir de lo que queda de semana que se sabra si convencen o no las medidas. A ver que nos espera.


----------



## Diegol07 (21 Sep 2011)

Parece que USA va a estar verde por un rato , ¿Acompañara Europa? 
Edito: Se esfumo el verde en nadaaa.


----------



## @@strom (21 Sep 2011)

A los que seguís el Ndx echadle un ojo a Broadcom. Bonita figura de agotamiento:







Hasta en el MACD diario se ve una bonita divergencia alcista.


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> Hasta en el MACD diario se ve una bonita divergencia alcista.



Aunque es muy difícil de medir a simple vista yo diría que esa divergencia es bajista.


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2011)

Debunker dijo:


> Dejen de contestar a mi post, ya les dije que nunca nos entederíamos, joder he tenido que leer que hasta la pequeña pensión de mi hijo por lo visto se lo debo a vds. después de trabajar 30 años, ahorrar y comprar mi finca sin un duro del banco, sin un mal o buen préstamo de nadie y pagar impuestos por un tubo, sigan vds con lo suyo que yo con mi opinión no voy a cambiarles, cuando se queden más secos que la mojama lo mismo se acuerdan de mí.
> 
> Respecto a entender el mundo, ya lo creo que lo entiendo mejor que todos vds. Durante 30 años he vivido en los 5 continentes del planeta y tratado con todo bicho viviente desde lo más alto a lo más bajo. Ni idea tienen.



Querida, le recuerdo que ha sido usted la que ha venido aquí insultando...

Desconozco lo que haya podido pasar estos días para que venga usted a descargar su frustración con nosotros, pero deseo que todo se resuelva favorablemente. Y esperemos que siga habiendo especuladores dispuestos a jugárselo a todo o nada en, por ejemplo, fondos de inversión libre, que financien mejores tratamientos para, al menos, hacer más llevadera la enfermedad de su hijo y de tantas otras personas.

Si otro día, en lugar de venir a insultarnos, desea ayuda, apoyo o consejo, no dude en volver. A pesar de todo, haremos lo posible por echarle una mano. Nosotros somos así.


----------



## @@strom (21 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Aunque es muy difícil de medir a simple vista yo diría que esa divergencia es bajista.



En unas semanas salimos de dudas.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Buena suerte para esta tarde noche ::::



esperamos ansiosos sus comentarios sobre el barbas


----------



## Mr. Brightside (21 Sep 2011)

Que día más típico (para mi bien): Inditex, Mapfre, BME y compañía arriba. Sacyr, Gamesa y Mediaset entre las mayores caídas.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2011)

Bueno ya hay justificacion para cualquier movimiento que venga: ventas de viviendas usadas 5,03 milones vs. 4,71 millones esperadas.

Carpatos cual heidi de contento.

Ahora viene el rebote a petar culos, veremos lo que nos hacen.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2011)

Por cierto, curioso dato que dice que el precio baja un 5.1%



> Ventas suben 7,7 % en agosto, cuando se esperaba subida de 1,4 %. La tasa anualizada sube de 4,67 millones a 5,03 millones de unidades cuando se esperaba una tasa de 4,71 millones.
> 
> Inventarios bajan 3 % en venta
> 
> ...


----------



## dj-mesa (21 Sep 2011)

Es la hora en la que Wall Street puede ver la luz de nuevo o desprenderse hasta el abismo más tenebroso. Hora en que se hará pública la decisión de la Reserva Federal tras dos días de reunión y en la que sabrá si se cumplen las previsiones de un QE3 o la apuesta más sonada los últimos días, una nueva ‘Operación Twist’ estilo años 60 o incluso ambos. Esta vez sí, Bernanke no puede fallar: los estímulos de la FED deben llegar de una vez por todas a la economía real. 


El fracaso de la reunión que tuvo lugar el pasado 26 de agosto en Jackson Hole ha elevado hasta máximos el interés sobre el encuentro de esta semana. El presidente de la Reserva Federal, Ben Bernanke, está dilatando un nuevo plan de estímulos para la economía estadounidense, comúnmente llamado quantitative easing, a pesar de no haberse andado con tantos miramientos a la hora de mantener los tipos a nivel suelo del 0,25%. Hoy están sobre la mesa dos grandes opciones: un QE3, repetición de los dos anteriores, o la vuela a la ‘Operación Twist’, para la que hay que desenfundar el plumero para buscar en los archivos de la década de 1960. 

El director de Activo Trade en Madrid, Marc Ribes, asegura que ‘el primer QE se utilizó para recapitalizar los bancos, hizo que pudieran coger ese dinero y lo prestaran; el segundo tenía el objetivo de comprar bonos hipotecarios para reactivar el mercado inmobiliario y crear efecto riqueza; y este posible tercero se basaría en vender parte de bonos a corto plazo y comprar bonos a largo para que se genere un consumo más duradero’. Lo cierto es que nunca han faltado las duras críticas contra los dos primeros planes de la FED basadas en que no ha tenido reflejo en la economía real. Pero,* ¿cómo reaccionaría el mercado si finalmente se aprobara un QE3?* Quizás lo mejor sea tirar de hemeroteca para ver cómo Wall Street hizo frente a los dos anteriores. 

*Crash de 2008*. La Reserva Federal se pone manos a la obra para evitar una debacle de la banca estadounidense. Comienzan las inyecciones de dinero hasta mayo del año 2010, en total 1,2 billones de dólares. Los principales índices de Wall Street caen, no cabe duda, aunque empiezan a remontar el vuelo a partir de 2009 gracias al mantenimiento de las medidas. El S&P 500 se revalorizó un 80% durante este período. 

Gráfico Histórico DOW JONES 






*Noviembre de 2010*. Cuando se creía que el fantasma de una recesión se alejaba definitivamente comienzan los problemas en Europa y la FED vuelve a ver necesario intervenir: QE2 (600.000 millones de dólares). Irlanda no puede más y estalla. La Unión Europea acude a su rescate y es ahí cuando comienza a caer una pieza del dominó tras otra. Después llegaría Grecia seguida de Portugal y el miedo se instala en el mercado.

Gráfico Histórico S&P 500






El plan de estímulo se acabó en junio de este año y ya desde antes de su finalización eran muchos los que reclamaban a gritos una prórroga del mismo. Bernanke decidió hacer oídos sordos hasta que los datos macro de Estados Unidos han caído con todo su peso sobre el tejado de la FED. La economía estadounidense se ralentiza y camina directa hacia el abismo. Es momento de plantearse volver a la acción. 

Gráfico Histórico NASDAQ 100






*QE3 & ‘Operación Twist’*
Se abren las apuestas. El consenso del mercado consultado por las principales agencias de información se inclina en los últimos días por una nueva ‘Operación Twist’ frente al QE3 al que sitúan algo más alejado en el tiempo hacia finales de este año. Patricia Mata, analista de CMC Markets, se muestra muy crítica con la actitud que está adoptando la FED ante esta reunión de dos días y se pregunta ‘porqué se siguen extendiendo estas medidas y pero aún, qué hace a Bernanke adelantar sus decisiones dando de esta manera pista a los especuladores e inversores que les hace ir a buscar retornos en activos arriesgados’ y concluye, ‘a la FED le preocupa más la banca que la economía de Estados Unidos’. 

Empezando por lo menos probable: Quantitative Easing 3. Los expertos barajan una cifra de 520.000 millones de dólares para el que sería el tercer plan de estímulos en menos de cuatro años. No obstante, no convence puesto que su principal objetivo es evitar la deflación y en este momento no es algo por lo que Washington deba preocuparse. Según Patricia Mata esta medida ‘daría confianza al mercado y gran optimismo a las bolsas’. En su opinión, este anuncio llevará aparejado la aprobación de una ‘Operación Twist’. 

Segundo supuesto y mucho más respaldado: Operación Twist. ‘Fue un mecanismo utilizado por la Reserva Federal en los años 60 mediante el que se compra deuda a largo plazo financiándola con la venta de deuda a corto plazo. Es decir, se intercambia la deuda de corto por la de largo plazo sin necesidad de aumentar el balance’, explica Eduardo Vicho, jefe de Análisis de M&M Capital Markets. 

En su caso, el consenso habla de una dotación que rondaría los 400.000 millones de dólares. El tema en este punto es determinar dónde actuaría la FED, es decir, en qué parte de la curva de rentabilidad saldría de compras: bien en bonos con un vencimiento a 10 años, bien en otros con vencimiento entre 10 y 15 años, o incluso a 30 años, según Morgan Stanley que habla ya de ‘Operación Torque’. 

Aún así, José Luis Cava, analista independiente, asegura que ‘no servirá para nada a efectos de empleo’, ni tampoco para potenciar el consumo puesto que a pesar de la intención de Bernanke de conseguir aumentar las compras vía caída de tipos de interés, ‘la relación entre ambas variables es muy débil’, según el analista. 

Mañana amanecerá Europa con una nueva decisión de la gran economía del mundo. Veremos si Bernanke cumple previsiones o arroja por la borda todos los intentos de los inversores por conseguir remontar las bolsas. Obama tiene también mucho que decir, si es que los republicanos se muestran benévolos, a través de su dos grandes apuestas tras la época estival: plan de reducción del déficit y megaapuesta para la creación de empleo dotada de cantidades astronómicas, pendientes, claro está, de aprobación. Echando la vista atrás los efectos del primer QE distan con mucho de su homólogo unos meses más tarde y es que el primero venía de la mano de medidas gubernamentales de apoyo a la economía; mientras, el segundo pisó el acelerador de la imprenta y el papel, sin soporte, se deja llevar siempre por la marea. 


Bernanke decide: o QE3 u ‘Operación Twist’ - Noticias sobre FED


----------



## Mr. Brightside (21 Sep 2011)

En este día tan moralista que tenemos es un buen momento para recordar que agradecemos mucho las aportaciones de la gente que sabe y ayuda en este gran hilo.


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2011)

la semana que viene estaremos en Octubre... :S


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Sep 2011)

manudo paquetazo acaban de soltar alrededor de las 16:00h espero no meter la pata ::, a ver el señor Mulder que nos dice cuando venga con sus análisis


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> la semana que viene estaremos en Octubre... :S



jodío, me ha hecho usted mirar el calendario... ::

Bueno, me tengo que marchar, y como por el camino no sé si podré ir mirando algo, dejo los cortos de ayer a recoger en 1188.... el SL en 1210. Y ya veremos... :S


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Sep 2011)

Al hilo del fin de septiembre... El viernes es 30, ¿se prorrogará la prohición de posiciones cortas? ¿Empezarán las subidas ese día tras su cese? (Hipotéticamente hablando, ya sé que no hay "obligación de". Además yo no opero con cortos)


----------



## dj-mesa (21 Sep 2011)

"Dadme el control del suministro de dinero de una nación y no me importará nada quien sea el que gobierne o quien haga las leyes"(Rostchild).

"Nos hemos transformado en el peor Gobierno y el mas completamente dominado y controlado del mundo por el reducido grupo de hombres que controla la FED"(presidente Wilson a la hora de su muerte. El fué quien aprobó la constitución de la FED en 1913).


----------



## Fraction (21 Sep 2011)

Yo también quiero agradecer a todos los que aportan sabiduría en este hilo, eso si que es creación de "riqueza" intelectual......

sin mariconadas claro..... una cerveza y cada uno a su casa


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2011)

Pues si, parece que octubre ya anda cerca...


----------



## kokaine (21 Sep 2011)

pero exactamente moriremos para comienzos o para final de octubre??

Me quedan vacaciones y quizás todavía llegue a tiempo de pillarlas.


----------



## faraico (21 Sep 2011)

Pero era octubre de este año o del siguiente??

No era en el anterior octubre??

Me lio, me lio....


----------



## dj-mesa (21 Sep 2011)

Parece que cae, algo esta pasando ahí fuera (o dentro)


----------



## dj-mesa (21 Sep 2011)

*Barack Obama ante la ONU sobre el reto fiscal*: "estamos con nuestros aliados europeos". El presidente de EE UU habla en la Asamblea General de la necesidad de un compromiso de los países por reducir el déficit de una forma sostenida y duradera

*Barack Obama ante la ONU sobre la coyuntura:* "la crisis demostró que nuestro destino está interconectado". La recuperación, dice el presidente de EE UU, es "frágil". Por eso pide una "acción urgente y coordinada", como se hizo para evitar otra depresión.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2011)

Nuestro amigo el brent sigue su estelar subida. Ante el dato de caida de reservas yankis (7,4 millones ) sube 2 dolares.

Sabeis porque llevan un buen temporada con caidas de inventarios?? bajada de importaciones, aumento de consumo, tiramos de inventario para abartar el precio...ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2011)

Cuidado con el poder del barbas...

Todo lo hace, todo lo deshace...desde su helicoptero


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Sep 2011)

Estoy por abrir un mini largo al cierre. Con Bernanke, mucho que ganar y poco que perder 
(Ludópata mode off)


----------



## ghkghk (21 Sep 2011)

Vaya tomadura de pelo la apertura de Inditex esta mañana. Tiran todos los stops de gacelas que habian abierto posiciones esperando la subida tras los resultados, y patadon para arriba cuando estan solos.

Os he estado leyendo durante la mañana. Cuando tenga un PC dare los correspondientes thanks.

Mr. Brightside, pena de T5... esos cortos.por lo visto tenian un recorrido gigantesco.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## locoAC (21 Sep 2011)

Mis deseadas BAYN a punto de meterse en los 37,xx... Están a 38,32 después del guanerío de esta tarde. Me sigo mordiendo los muñones, Bernie no me falles!


----------



## faraico (21 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Parece que cae, algo esta pasando ahí fuera (o dentro)



vamos, vamossssss:XX:


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2011)

ésto se cae... Grecia... Portugal... XXXXXX... 










Saludos )


----------



## dj-mesa (21 Sep 2011)

*Dax*

Posible HCH en el DAX con clavicular en 5470 y objetivo en 5360+-10






Los movimiento lo tenemos de unos 15 dias de cotización , unas tres semanas por lo que el minimo seria la semana proxima y la ruptura dentro de dos semanas. (según se esta especulando´por ahí). Las proximas semanas (unas dos semanas de caídas, mas o menos), y después pa´ arriba


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes, ya estamos a 520 puntos de mi objetivo en el dax, pero como soy asi de ansias he cerrado a la espera del tito bernie, mañana continuare con mi insistencia pero la volatilidad del barbas es increible. Bueno a lo que iba cerrado mini corto del daxie con mas 120 pipos. Hoy ya pago unas cuantas cosas con esto, y para varios meses, espero que este dinero si que vaya a la economia real.


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2011)

Vaya día. En acciones ha ido bien pero en scalping sobre DAX, mal. Parece que un león estaba esperando a ver qué hacía yo para hacer lo contrario. A seguir remando ....


----------



## kokaine (21 Sep 2011)

No hay nada como cerrar europa para que usa campe a sus anchas. 

El S&P empezó el año en 1257, así que pierde sobre un 4.5% desde entonces. 
Sino fuera por los europeos por donde andaría?? se habría salido de tabla jeje

Y otro miedo seria, piensan algún día recortar de verdad?? pq entonces si que seria el fin del mundo en europa.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (21 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya tomadura de pelo la apertura de Inditex esta mañana. Tiran todos los stops de gacelas que habian abierto posiciones esperando la subida tras los resultados, y patadon para arriba cuando estan solos.
> 
> Os he estado leyendo durante la mañana. Cuando tenga un PC dare los correspondientes thanks.
> 
> ...



Pues si, debería haberlos mantenidos... 
Está visto que Mediaset, Sacyr y Gamesa no hacen más que bajar a los infiernos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Pues si, debería haberlos mantenidos...
> Está visto que Mediaset, *Sacyr* y Gamesa no hacen más que bajar a los infiernos...



ienso: Me suena esa cosa..............:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Claca (21 Sep 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Claca, si no es mucha molestia tanto en tiempo como en interes.... podrías decirme como ves a AGEN. he leido que a parte de que tienen que subir a 1$ para seguir en el Nasdaq, que podría incluso tener unprecio objetivo de 2$.... crees posible alguna de esas afirmaciones?????
> y PRGN?



Tú mismo:

AGEN:













PRGN (no tengo tiempo real, pero hoy ha llegado hasta los 1,06):







Por poder, sí, podrían girarse. Ahora bien ¿es lo más probable? Pregunta a los accionistas, como parece que llevan tiempo esperando sus precios de entrada, seguro que te dan una respuesta de veterano 

PRGN es más seria, pero sigue igualmente bajista y hasta que no haya un giro claro en el gráfico, cualquier entrada es jugársela.


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2011)

a largo plazo el precio siempre tiende a cero... 8:


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario ligeramente negativo.

El día ha sido completamente gacelero, ni una sola orden de los leoncios, aunque la sesión ha seguido el rastro bajista que dejaron ayer, de todas formas el saldo del día se ha estado moviendo entre el positivo y el negativo sin llegar a extremos lejanos, el saldo más positivo del día se hacía a las 9:50 y el más negativo hacia las 16:45.

En subasta han vendido, muy poca cosa, como de costumbre.

En resumen, parece que hay parálisis entre los leoncios por el tema del barbas, nadie quiere decir esta boca es mia hasta que las cosas estén claras, así que hoy se han dedicado a pasar el día en el bar con un soberano. Mañana las cosas podrían ser muy diferentes pero hoy no han querido dejar ninguna pista, la deriva ligeramente a la baja podría indicar que tal vez temen otra decepción.


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2011)

Sorpresa, sorpresa... !!! rebajas de rating a Citibank, Wells Fargo, Bank of Amerika....


Bueno, ya he vuelto... no me han saltado los stops... así que a ver que pasa ahora...

Salvo por el tirón de apertura, el SP se mantiene en un canal bajista a cinco minutos, iniciado en el nocturno y no se sale de él ni que lo pinchen.
=^_^=


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2011)

Ya veras como esto le meten un "lanzazo" hacia arriba y a la cama sin cenar los cortos


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2011)

Yo noooo.... ahora tengo el stop al precio más gastos. No ganaré pero tampoco perderé. Pero antes... a ver si volvemos a tentar la parte baja del canal.... venga... si nos da tiempo antes de que tito Ben hable... además así la subida que más espectacular... jajaja...


EDITO:

BUeno, viendo lo tontines que están en el SP, muevo el SL para sacarle al menos un punto. Tal y como estamos ahora mismo, si salta lo hará a lo grande, ya no creo que vayan a buscar a los cortos. Todo el mundo está esperando. El SProfit se queda donde está 1189.

Sólo por si acaso no puedo estar en el momento justo.


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2011)

calma antes de la tempestad.


----------



## Diegol07 (21 Sep 2011)

A que hora van a dar a conocer las medidas de la FED? Esta todo demasiado tranquilo me parece a mi.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> A que hora van a dar a conocer las medidas de la FED? Esta todo demasiado tranquilo me parece a mi.



A y cuarto acaban la reunion, vamos en 2 minutos.

Estan un poco tensos en el dow al menos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Sep 2011)

Ahora mismo me haria falta el programa de la moneda del señor Mulder...


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2011)

Tengo la secuencia de Apocalysis Now. A ver si me dejan ponerla .....


----------



## Diegol07 (21 Sep 2011)

Seran conscientes estos personajes de la importancia de la situacion real, o al ser la mayoria millonarios lo toman todo como un juego de poker??


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2011)

Ni espero ni hostias. ::

apocalypse now napalm in spanish - YouTube


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2011)




----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2011)

vamos coño. Andan de tapas o qué.


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ahora mismo me haria falta el programa de la moneda del señor Mulder...



Creo que puede 'simular' mi programa sacando uno de esos trozos redondos de metal que tiene en su cartera ::


----------



## Diegol07 (21 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


>



Jajajaja, que bueno, creo que somos muchos en ese estado de espera.


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2011)

Mulder, chinito solo usa billetes, las monedas las deja de propina. estorban. cosas de ricos.


----------



## debianita (21 Sep 2011)

Andas está el barbas? La cotización del tóner, uy.. :rolleye: digo dolar, apenas se mueve ienso:


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2011)

Mucho cuidado con el primer impulso, puede ser un arrasa SL en la dirección contraria.


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2011)

empieza la fiesta.


----------



## Diegol07 (21 Sep 2011)

DJI en verde, ya llegaron las filtraciones??


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2011)

jojojo, tengo las velas con tembleque.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2011)

Vaya meneos, -50 puntos en cero coma.


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2011)

Abrochense el cinturon y pónganse el casco que nos vamos a la luna....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Sep 2011)

Menudo vaivén :8:


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Mucho cuidado con el primer impulso, puede ser un arrasa SL en la dirección contraria.



...presente. saltado al primer toque. ahora a ver si dejan entrar. con ticks de tres puntos... cualquiera mete la zarpa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Sep 2011)

Fiestaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2011)

Vale... el Twist...


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> ...presente. saltado al primer toque. ahora a ver si dejan entrar. con ticks de tres puntos... cualquiera mete la zarpa.



espera que se calme y tome la dirección correcta.


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2011)

Leoncios soltando papelitos y gacelas comprando, no falla, para abajo al final.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2011)

Sabeis algo??? o aun no han salido?


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2011)

es la leche.. si no me hubieran saltado el stop por cero-coma, lo hubiera clavado, ahí lo tienen en los 88-89.


----------



## dj-mesa (21 Sep 2011)




----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2011)

bueno, lo que dicho el barbas es lo que todo el mundo tenía descontado.

Tanta historia para esto ......

Han gastado la última bala. A ver ahora.


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> espera que se calme y tome la dirección correcta.



exactamente eso voy a hacer... igual incluso espero al cierre.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Sep 2011)

Les presento la volatilidad del barbas, volatilidad del barbas burbujos, burbujos volatilidad del barbas. Que jodido es estar ahi dentro, lo siento señor atman, su apuesta era buena pero aqui entre velones es imposible.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2011)

Subidonnnn.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Sep 2011)

*no* hay QE3, me aparece 400000mill (poco) y hasta la mitad de 2013 sin cambios en tipos de interes ¿me equivoco?


----------



## Diegol07 (21 Sep 2011)

Recupero vida el foro despues de las dos ultimas horas de siesta. Es un sube y baja DJI.


----------



## AssGaper (21 Sep 2011)

*THE DAY OF CAPITULATION*

CNBC EMEA - Watch live TV channel in high quality | Livestation

La peña esta en pánico.

AHORA SI CABALLEROS, EL GUANO ES DEFINITIVO.


----------



## Diegol07 (21 Sep 2011)

twist de 400.000 millones segun eleconomista.com


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2011)

Desde la ignorancia, esta medida tan cutre no mete un chute en la bolsa :fiufiu::fiufiu:

Hagan sus apuestas.


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2011)

Haleee y ahora a comprar, aquí el que no hace pasta es porque no quiere....

[IRONIC MODE: OFF]


----------



## AssGaper (21 Sep 2011)

Madre mia, la gente esta en panico, ostia pvta, mirad la CNBC


----------



## dj-mesa (21 Sep 2011)

Ya tenemos dos días mas de buen guano, hasta mañana


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2011)

...un vete-y-ven de 13 puntos en 4 minutos... para quedarnos donde estábamos...


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (21 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Madre mia, la gente esta en panico, ostia pvta, mirad la CNBC



Que dicen ?¿?¿ :8: Voy por el kit antimadmax?:8:


----------



## dj-mesa (21 Sep 2011)

Cortossss, cortossssssss


----------



## AssGaper (21 Sep 2011)

CronistaDelFinal dijo:


> Que dicen ?¿?¿ :8: Voy por el kit antimadmax?:8:



Cierto, provisiones para años y el que tenga bunker, bien encerrado, los caminantes serán muchos::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Sep 2011)

Bueno despues de esto, me he subido de nuevo al daxie, corto claro. Pero yo tengo acciones, es de cobertura, no soy un especulador malvado de esos.


----------



## dj-mesa (21 Sep 2011)

que me hago ricoooooo!!!!!!1


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2011)

A bote pronto, la reacción de los mercados a la FED ..... es guano. Era la gran esperada con lo que a ver con qué gasolina suben ahora los mercados. Creo que esta reacción es muy relevante.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Sep 2011)

FRB: Press Release--Federal Reserve issues FOMC statement--September 21, 2011

menudo viaje.. de momento lo han parado en los 175

esto es una montaña rusa


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Sep 2011)

La leche que tiron han pegado, si casi no me dejan ni sentarme en el tren. Objetivo alla vamos.


----------



## Diegol07 (21 Sep 2011)

Que lastima que en igmarket tengo una demo de cortos, si no estaria brindando con champange y caviar en este momento si fuera dinero real, Es lo malo de ser probre jaja.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (21 Sep 2011)

Hoy tendremos PPT?


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Sep 2011)

es correcto lo acabo de poner?


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2011)

Supongo que aquí es donde los señores curtidos en mil batallas apartan las maquinitas que les hacen la vida fácil y demuestran lo que valen... ¿me equivoco?


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2011)




----------



## dj-mesa (21 Sep 2011)

Lo mejor de todo esto es que mañana es Jueves y pasado Viernes


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (21 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Lo mejor de todo esto es que mañana es Jueves y pasado Viernes



te olvidas que mañana es día "22" .:8::8::8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Sep 2011)

Que quiere decir con eso, que tenemos viernes negro? :baba: :baba:


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2011)

Qué bien vendría que el DAX siguiese dentro del canal bajista buscando terreno hacia la línea de soporte .... y el SP buscase su línea de soporte (sobre 1145-50). Pero qué bien vendría y cuántas perras ganaría.
Venga chavales, haced el favor .... luego que hagan lo que necesiten.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Sep 2011)

pero esos $ 400mill no es un chute para la bolsa que alguien me responda porfa


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2011)

Esto para ezpeculaores de nivel.
Netflix sobre un buen soporte y tras una caida brutal. Si se dá la vuelta, puede ser un trade para celebrar con cigalas.


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pero esos $ 400mill no es un chute para la bolsa que alguien me responda porfa



no es un chute como los anteriores.

No quedan balas en la recámara.


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pero esos $ 400mill no es un chute para la bolsa que alguien me responda porfa



Pues la verdad es que no, sobre todo por las expectativas del "in FED we trust". No obstante, sube o baja a conveniencia de los leones. Lo hemos visto con la barrida de stops que han hecho hace un rato. Ni maquinitas ni pollas, estos leoncios tienen el código fuente y compilan+despliegan en caliente.::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Sep 2011)

No no es un chute, a mi me parece una medida buena. Si la bolsa tiene que caer que caiga, el mercado encontrara su precio.

Les dejo hasta mañana y que el señor Pollastre nos cuente como esta su niña despues de tanto meneo.


----------



## dj-mesa (21 Sep 2011)

Me encanta


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2011)

Al lorete con Netflix. Está arrancando y si cierra con vela verde y por encima de 133/4, se puede dar un garbeo al alza de 30 dólares como si nada.

Seguimos en la tarea.


----------



## sirpask (21 Sep 2011)

Flipo... estos banqueros y locuaces pensadores economicos son capaces de vender a su madre a trocitos que bajar el precio de las viviendas entre otras cosas con unos buenos aranceles o proteccionismo.
¿Tan dificil es la ecuacion... bajar la vivienda/hipotecas/alquileres mas de un 50%, no volver a regalar prestamos para no cometer errores pasados y activar el consumo interno?

Y si el patron oro en las monedas ha sido sustituido por el patron "tocho" pues a debaluar un 50% todas las monedas.


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2011)

El huevón de Cárpatos se ha pasado todo el día diciendo que algún gran banco francés está en chásis y cerca de petar .... pero Credit, BNP y Societe han cerrado mejor que los gemelos. La verdad es que este hombre lleva una racha que no pega una ....


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2011)

Al lorete nuevamente con Netflix, ya tiene vela de vuelta. Que no lo jodan en cierre ....

Y le está entrando pasta de cojones.:Aplauso:

Y ya si cierra por encima de 140 y genera una envolvente alcista, .... les alquilamos una peli por mail ordinario


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2011)

Ya estan recuperando, a que cierran en verde aun??? ::

estan subiendo a golpes de 20 puntos.


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2011)

El penúltimo apretón a los cortos antes del derribo....


----------



## dj-mesa (21 Sep 2011)

NEW -*S&P rebaja la calificación de siete entidades financieras italianas*
*La exposición al ladrillo de CAM ronda los 17.500 millones con una mora del 40%*
*Moody's recorta el ráting de Bank of America, Wells Fargo y Citigroup*
*La crisis de deuda pasa una factura de 300.000 millones a la banca europea*

Esto que es, el dia del juicio final??


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ya estan recuperando, a que cierran en verde aun??? ::
> 
> estan subiendo a golpes de 20 puntos.



Rafaxl, ten fe.

Básicamente, el barbas ha dicho que no me quedan más balas en la recámara y no puedo endiñarle gasolina a la bolsa. Me tengo que conformar con cambiar cromos a corto por cromos a largo.

Es básico resistir.



Al final llega la recompensa


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2011)

Ya está el DAX pegado a la cotización de antes del meneo. Pedazo de hijos de la gran puta!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2011)

S&P rebaja la calificación de siete entidades financieras italianas - elEconomista.es


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Sep 2011)

Bernanke se ha encontrado con un problema inesperado cuando quería poner en marcha la QE3 ::

Las impresoras Epson incluyen un chip que limita el número de impresiones

::


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2011)

Vamooooos


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2011)

Todavía no...


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2011)

Todavía noooo....


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2011)

Ultima media hora, huele a guano ... pero aún hay mucha travesía hasta el cierre.


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Sep 2011)

Empieza a coger carrerilla, ::

Gracias dios por iluminarme en este dia y permitirme salir de las san antes del gran guano. Te pongo una foto de mi y mi hijo dandote las gracias.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2011)

¿Como que noooo?, vamooooooooooos


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2011)

Por cierto, el que si se ha marcado un swing o un twister ha sido el euro,

miriadas de gacelas tiradas por las calles cuando se han puesto largas


----------



## Diegol07 (21 Sep 2011)

Se viene el guano, mañana y pasado preparaos para ver muchos numeros rojos.


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2011)

Yaaa... 

ay! que ha pasado! 
me he pisado la falda...
y a tí? 
la uña, me he roto la uña...

Dejamos a los ingleses para otro día?
sí será mejor...


----------



## dj-mesa (21 Sep 2011)

La de veces que me reí estos últimos días cuando eleconomista.com recomendaba comprar porque estaba barato, el chollo de la bolsa, y que no íbamos a volver a caer, ...no ha pasado ni 2 semanas (mas de una gacela habrá caído)

Mañana mas de una gacela no sabrá lo que ha pasado


----------



## erpako (21 Sep 2011)

Pues verás como se van a poner mañana las primitas, especialmente la italiana, muy desarrolladita ella.:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## tarrito (21 Sep 2011)

Txée!! serà per diners!

La exposición al ladrillo de CAM ronda 17.500 millones con una mora del 40% - elEconomista.es

no es problema para el 60% restante


----------



## pipoapipo (21 Sep 2011)

ultimamente aparecia una mano de dios para levantar el animo USA, pero me parece a mi q la farsa is over.......... queda un fin de mes interesante...... q nadie piense q vamos a bajar todos los dias un 3% pero mal pinta para los largos los proximos meses......


----------



## jcfdez (21 Sep 2011)

Los yankis caen al infinito! 

SP -3.14% !!!!
DAX -4.1% !!!!


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2011)

Ya estamos pegados al cierre y los índices en mínimos!!!!
Ésto han sido los grandes por la jugada que han hecho (despiste, hostión, despiste y nuevamente hostión).

Descarga de última hora en Cit, BoA, Apple y Amazon (que venían en verde).

Tomorrow is an important day. El SP sobre la base del canal alcista o gallardete de distribución?.


----------



## J-Z (21 Sep 2011)

Guanas noches.


----------



## Claca (21 Sep 2011)

Dios, es el fin. Nadie se esperaba esta mierda de discurso del Barbas, sólo hace falta que quiebre Grecia, cosa que tampoco está descontada, y ya podremos visitar los 3.000. Hay que comprar oro y bono alemán, que son el refugio clásico como bien dice el experto en la tele y tienen un gran potencial de subida.

_/modo generar sentimiento negativo off_


----------



## faraico (21 Sep 2011)

guanas noches:rolleye:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (21 Sep 2011)

Me voy acaparando de palomitas para mañana. Lo mismo este jueves y viernes tenemos guanos míticos, de los que ya se empezaban a echar de menos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Sep 2011)

Al final sí compraremos las SAN a 4 antes de octubre


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2011)

El barbas ya está fuera de la película: está incapacitado y va a la guerra con espada de madera.

No descartemos que hayan barrido largos y mañana comience a subir (aunque las probabilidades de que esto ocurra son muy bajas).

Que lo disfruten


----------



## Portador del Caos (21 Sep 2011)

Carpatos lo ha clavado... :fiufiu:

_20:33:16 h.
Mi opinión es que el comunicado de la FED es exactamente lo esperado. No debería influir gran cosa en mercado._


----------



## faraico (21 Sep 2011)

segun igmarkets ibe en 8000


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2011)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Carpatos lo ha clavado... :fiufiu:
> 
> _20:33:16 h.
> Mi opinión es que el comunicado de la FED es exactamente lo esperado. No debería influir gran cosa en mercado._


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2011)

qué mal pintan los futuros... inocho:



Saludos )


----------



## Cosme Oriol (21 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El barbas ya está fuera de la película: está incapacitado y va a la guerra con espada de madera.



Solo una cosa, opinion personal. Bernanke tiene toda la pinta de ser un titere como o mas que Obama. Un vocal, un simple portavoz, que dice que lo que le dicen y hace, si es que hace, lo que le dicen que haga. Mientras Greenspan viva ese solo pone el gepeto para llevarse las tortas y supervisar lo basico, como haria cualquier contable pringao. Y ojo, que Greenspan en el fondo es otro marioneto.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2011)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Solo una cosa, opinion personal. Bernanke tiene toda la pinta de ser un titere como o mas que Obama. Un vocal, un portavoz.



Al contrario

Controla la FED que es el mayor organismo que puede intervenir directamente sobre la economía actual. Ahora mismo tiene en su mano si nos vamos al guano o esto remonta con perspectiva a medio/largo plazo.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (21 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Al contrario
> 
> Controla la FED que es el mayor organismo que puede intervenir directamente sobre la economía actual. Ahora mismo tiene en su mano si nos vamos al guano o esto remonta con perspectiva a medio/largo plazo.



Ya se lo que es la FED. Solo digo que ese es un simple supervisor de directrices y el que pone la cara. Quienes lo orquestan todo no son una sola persona. Greenspan es el verdadero cerebro en la sombra, pero sigue obeciendo ordenes.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2011)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Ya se lo que es la FED. Solo digo que ese es un simple supervisor de directrices y el que pone la cara. Quienes lo orquestan todo no son una sola persona. Greenspan es el verdadero cerebro en la sombra, pero sigue obeciendo ordenes.



Eso ya no lo se. Unos dicen que el abuelete fue un irresponsable por alimentar el burbujón a principio de los 2000 y no controlar lo que se le venía encima y otros lo encumbran. Yo sólo me fijo en lo que como institución van soltado como si fuera la homilía del mismo Papa.

Gran cagada o mucha valentía, por cierto, de desmarcarse con tipos de interes cercanos al 0% hasta el 2013. Eso es jugarsela mucho.


----------



## Diegol07 (21 Sep 2011)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Ya se lo que es la FED. Solo digo que ese es un simple supervisor de directrices y el que pone la cara. Quienes lo orquestan todo no son una sola persona. Greenspan es el verdadero cerebro en la sombra, pero sigue obeciendo ordenes.



Totalmente de acuerdo, les dice algo el apellido Roquefeller.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (21 Sep 2011)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Ya se lo que es la FED. Solo digo que ese es un simple supervisor de directrices y el que pone la cara. Quienes lo orquestan todo no son una sola persona. Greenspan es el verdadero cerebro en la sombra, pero sigue obeciendo ordenes.



El Sistema de la Reserva Federal son doce (12), bancos de todo el país, liderados por el Banco de la Reserva Federal de New York, con los depósitos de oro del Sistema. Este banco líder tenía en 1982, elegimos este año por ser el de Malvinas, la siguiente composición de capital: 

Bankers Trust Company 438,831 (6%) 

Morgan Guaranty Trust 655,443 (9%) 

JP Morgan - Rothschild 1.093.274 (15%) 

Bank of New York 141,482 (2%) 

Morgan –Kuhn, Loeb Chase Manhattan Bank 1,011,862 (14%) 

Manufacturers Hanover 509,852 (7%) 1.521.714 Rockefeller 

Chemical Bank 544,962 (8%) E Mayer - 

Lazard Freres Citibank 1,090,813 (15%) 

Samuels, Goldman Sachs European American Bank & Trust 127,800 (2%) 

Bahamas J. Henry Schroder Bank & Trust 37,493 (.5%) 

Rothschild ( Paris ) National Bank of North America 105,600 (2%) National Wesminter London

*Aporrea: Los dueos de la Reserva Federal..., ese extrao banco... de banqueros del mundo*

----------------------------

*¿Quienes son los dueños de los bancos de la Reserva Federal?*

por Andy Gause
Escrito en Octubre de 2003

Los bancos de la Reserva Federal son consorcios privados controlados por 8 familias que tienen la mayoría de sus acciones: Los Rothschilds de Inglaterra y Alemania, Moses Seif de Italia, Los hermanos Lazard de Francia, los Warburg de Alemania, Kuhn-Loeb de Alemania, Goldman-Sachs de los Estados Unidos, los Hermanos Lehman de los Estados Unidos y los Rockefeller de los Estados Unidos. Sólo tres de esas familias son Americanas. Este pequeño grupo decide la suerte de millones de personas con sus políticas y maniobras financieras. El Barón Meyer Amschel Bauer Rothschild, nacido en 1744 y muerto en 1812, quien dijo, "Dadme control sobre la moneda de una nación y no me importa quien haga sus leyes".

Bancos de la Reserva Federal

Las 16 principales Bancos accionistas:
Rango Nombre Ciudad, Estado
1 Citigroup Inc. New York, NY 
2 J.P. Morgan Chase & Co. New York, NY 
3 Bank of America Corporation Charlotte, NC 
4 Wachovia Corporation Charlotte, NC 
5 Wells Fargo & Company San Francisco, CA 
6 Bank One Corporation Chicago, IL 
7 Taunus Corporation New York, NY 
8 Fleetboston Financial Boston, MA 
9 U.S. Bancorp Minneapolis, MN 
10 ABN Amro North American Holding Co Chicago, IL 
11 HSBC North America Inc. Buffalo, NY 
12 Suntrust Banks, Inc. Atlanta, GA 
13 National City Corporation Clevland, OH 
14 The Bank of New York Co, Inc. New York, NY 
15 Fifth Third Bancorp Cincinnati, OH 
16 BB&T Corporation Winston-Salem, NC

*Quienes son los dueños de los bancos de la Reserva Federal? - Rodrigo Diaz*


----------



## Cosme Oriol (21 Sep 2011)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> El Sistema de la Reserva Federal son doce (12), bancos de todo el país, liderados por el Banco de la Reserva Federal de New York, con los depósitos de oro del Sistema. Este banco líder tenía en 1982, elegimos este año por ser el de Malvinas, la siguiente composición de capital:
> 
> Bankers Trust Company 438,831 (6%)
> 
> ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Sep 2011)

Buenas noches... 

Hoy GAMESA ha cerrado a 3,25€. Su mínimo histórico (la semana después del 11S) está en 3,245€...

Saludos...


----------



## Claca (21 Sep 2011)

REE:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a-244.html#post4924247

En el último comentario decía que este era un valor con muy buena pinta para el medio plazo, con la posibilidad de haber hecho mínimos independientemete de lo que hiciera el mercado. Eso sí, advertía de que a corto plazo probablemente tendríamos recorte, por lo que tocaba salir con la pérdida de la alcista. Al final recortó y marcó nuevos mínimos, si bien el descenso fue leve y la reacción alcista posterior, bastante fuerte:







Alejando el gráfico se puede dejar que los fibos del impulso iniciado en 2005 hablen por sí solos. En la imagen no se aprecia bien, pero hasta la alcista hay espacio para nuevas bajadas sin que eso comprometa el posible suelo, que ahora estaría en fase de consolidación.

Si hiciera zoom en el gráfico, que no lo voy a hacer porque me da palo, se vería como después de romper al alza la cuña que fotografiaba en el post anterior, el precio ha pasado de un movimiento bajista vertical a un lateral con ligera inclinación a la baja. En estos casos, aunque el precio siga registrando nuevos mínimos, es muy importante tener en cuenta el cambio de guión para creerse el giro cuando aparezca.

Con paciencia veremos si esta zona es un apoyo suficiente para que la brújula de REE vuelva a señalar hacia el peponismo del norte.


----------



## kokaine (21 Sep 2011)

Claca, podrias analizar al SAN pero desde una perspectiva de todo su historico??

Personalmente creo que se acercan buenos tiempos para una inversion buy&hold y me gustaria tener ciertos puntos de posibles entradas.

Yo veo , sin ser un experto como tu, tres posibles entradas aproximadamente en: 4,50 , 3,80 y 3,00 PAsando eso ya veo niveles de 2,6 y 1,8 pero me parecen imposibles de ver (futuro owned?).

Siempre mirando el grafico de toda la historia de SAN, me salen como posibles soportes de muy largo plazo.


----------



## Claca (21 Sep 2011)

kokaine dijo:


> Claca, podrias analizar al SAN pero desde una perspectiva de todo su historico??
> 
> Personalmente creo que se acercan buenos tiempos para una inversion buy&hold y me gustaria tener ciertos puntos de posibles entradas.
> 
> ...



Sin duda, pero ya sabes cómo va el tema ¿no? Son 30e el básico, 50e con fibos y suplememento de 15e si lo prefieres en logarítimico. Te paso mi número de cuenta por privado.


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2011)

el SAN a largo plazo no vale nada... 8:




y gratis... sin fibos ni hostias...


----------



## kokaine (21 Sep 2011)

Aceptas % de futuras plusvalias???


----------



## Claca (21 Sep 2011)

kokaine dijo:


> Aceptas % de futuras plusvalias???



A ver si mañana o así lo cuelgo ;-)


----------



## faraico (21 Sep 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas noches...
> 
> Hoy GAMESA ha cerrado a 3,25€. Su mínimo histórico (la semana después del 11S) está en 3,245€...
> 
> Saludos...



Pues mañana no sé, si es de las que más baja cuando el ibex está bjando....mañana puede marcar minimísimos


----------



## kokaine (22 Sep 2011)

Aqui la mayoria os dedicais al intradia pero hay q dedicarle mucha dedicacion y conocimientos. Asi que yo me decante por el largo plazo, pero buscando buenos momentos de entrada, y es que creo que se acerca uno por dos razones:

1º si todo se va a la puta mierda, a tomar por culo el euro, a volver a pesetas , con sus devaluaciones, prefiero tener el dinero metido en RV y RF. Y ya vere lo que pasa, pq el dinero en una cuenta se dividiria por.....dios sabe.

2º si no nos vamos a la puta mierda, pues entonces sera pq de alguna manera encontraran la forma de seguir engañando al personal para que pague con esfuerzo y sudor la deuda de otros, y mientras tanto las grandes corporaciones a seguir dando mostruosos beneficios (lo cual veo bueno para la RV).

Asi que , creo q dentro de poco me convertire en un buy&hold.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (22 Sep 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas noches...
> 
> Hoy GAMESA ha cerrado a 3,25€. Su mínimo histórico (la semana después del 11S) está en 3,245€...
> 
> Saludos...



Pues mañana será histórico, porque va a romper su mínimo. Le queda seguramente bastante por caer...


----------



## pollastre (22 Sep 2011)

Movimiento extraño (y violento) en los últimos 20 segundos del futuro del DAX... mañana puede ser un día entetenido.


----------



## Pindik87 (22 Sep 2011)

ÚLTIMA HORA: La Cámara de representantes de EEUU rechaza la ley sobre el techo de gasto


----------



## rafaxl (22 Sep 2011)

Pindik87 dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: La Cámara de representantes de EEUU rechaza la ley sobre el techo de gasto



Se rechaza el incremento del techo de deuda??? si es asi por fin buenas noticias, un poco de raciocinio.

Otro trallazo mas para WS.


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

mama mia, esto se esta acelerando, cada vez las noticias son peores.


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2011)

Señores, se acerca el momento de los hombres....


yo, estoo... me voy a dormir.


----------



## Janus (22 Sep 2011)

Liquido cuatro minis del DAX en corto con 68 pipos a la espalda. Para recuperar 3 trades fallidos del día (cuando se mantiene la técnica, suele volver lo que primero se ha prestado).

Mañana tiempo habrá para decidir la mejor opcion y el mejor momento de entrada. Esto va de salvar el día a día, que trenes pasan a contínuo. Ahora, las divisas + la plata + el oro .... todo en verde, y el SP pegadito a la base del tunel alcista--si sube 20 pipos (1180), todo sigue igual pero nos llevaría todos los pipos que el DAX cayó desde las 20:30--.
El DAX en diario tiene una vela con mucho sesgo bajista pero ayer tenía la misma con sesgo alcista ... Pájaro en mano, y la pasta en el bolsillo ya que una operación no hace el mes generalmente. Si se confirma que sigue para abajo dentro del tunel bajista, la seguiremos desde otra entrada --primero a confirmar la envolvente de hoy--

A seguir Netflix, que tiene alegría si se consigue dar la vuelta, o mejor dicho, el vueltón.

Aprovecho para dar opinión sobre algunos valores posteados por ilustres foreros.

GAMESA
Es un truño de valor. Desde 2008 ha caido el 90%, pensemos que por algo será. Puede subir a 1000 euros o hasta donde lo quieran llevar, pero de momento papel, papel y papel. Cuidado con lo que ya ha caido mucho por llevar ya el 90%. Bajar el 95% supone bajar un 50% desde la cota actual. Es decir, la referencia es la entrada de ahora. Sé que es evidente, pero no sobra decirlo.
Habrá que esperar a que se dé la vuelta como Dios manda, generando un suelo fiable con tiempo .... Hace dos años, hubiera subido un montón ante una noticia como la de hoy en lo relativo a que aspira a tener un market share del 15% en energía eólica marina. Sin embargo, hoy .... guano elevado al nueve. Por algo será. En definitiva, no hay dinero de fondo (su última subida relevante atendió a compras masivas de Iberdrola, que ahora se vé que no sirvió para nada más que para tener un precio de compra superior a cotizaciones actuales).

SANTANDER
Un valor a seguir siempre, pero desde la barrera. No hay que tener duda de que:
-Dará un giro y volverá a ser alcista. Sin duda, pero hay que tener paciencia porque de momento no lo hay.
-Seguro que nadie pillará el mínimo. Sin duda, pero no importa.
Mi opinión ya la he expresado varias veces en el foro. Tiene que llegar bastante dolor y miedo global en la banca. Alguno se caerá y incrementará la prima de riesgo de inversión (sinónimo de bajadas). Hay que esperar a que se aclaren los montantes globales para provisionar pufos y demás prevendas. Y también el tema de Basilea III. Y también el ajuste de la banca alemana (que serán muy buenos y guapos ... pero están trincados). Cuando esto se aclare, desaperecerá la incertidumbre y los bancos -TODOS- comenzarán a subir bastante. Lo veremos y ahí es cuando hay que entrar a largo.
Los bancos británicos han tenido un ajuste bestial. El resto lo tendrán similar pero al estilo latino (consumiendo mucho tiempo porque nadie le pone el cascabel al gato). Pensemos que no se puede salir del mayor burbujote inmobiliario, en plan campeón y en plan "vamos a esperar a que Francia y Alemania arreglen su banca ... que nosotros estamos niquelados". Y ojo con Latam, que los ciclos económicos en los paises en desarrollo son muy acusados en lo bueno y en lo malo.

TELECINCO
Parecen precios de derribo porque su negocio parece más sólido que en 2009 (entonces sí había recesión consolidada, el negocio de publicidad muy jodido y venía de bajar un 75%) y ahora todavía no hay recesión oficial. No obstante, mi recomendación es que esperen a ver una vuelta en condiciones con un suelo decente. Nada baja a destajo y de repente sube como un cohete con visión de largo plazo. Dá que pensar que tengan al Dioni en Acorralados, lo dicho pá pensar.

BANCOS UK
Mañana es importante ver cómo se comportan. Han bajado mucho y hoy han aguantado el chaparrón con mucha dignidad. Vamos a seguirlos que durante muchos meses han estado anticipando movimientos de los índices de referencia.

CÍCLICAS (americanas)
Se están produciendo precios muy muy bajos comparados con referencias de los últimos años. En España tienen su equivalente en Acerinox (por cierto, ganando dinero a saco y perdiendo equity en bolsa a saco, pá pensar lo que tiene que ver el valor de una empresa y su devenir en bolsa) y Arcerlor. Hay que esperar. Serán una magnífica inversión porque por su carácter cíclico ... se dedican a eso (a subir mucho y a bajar mucho).

Una última reflexión.
La decisión de hoy de la FED no denota excesiva preocupación. Pienso que si creyerán que va a haber recesión en USA, hubieran metido gasolina a espuertas (son independientes en la toma de decisión --al menos según dice la ley-- y tienen una impresora con toner infinito). Esto es para pensar, no vayan a salir dos semanas de indicadores positivos .... y lo dan la vuelta.
Ahora todos creemos que los mercados están jodidos, que Europa puede reventar, que USA está bordeando la recesión, que la banca va a tener que vender hasta el rabo, y sobre todo que pasada la referencia de la FED ... ya no queda nada a lo que agarrarse. Es decir, que todo el que lea el periódico sabrá que está chupado ganar en bolsa porque basta con ponerse corto. Demasiado fácil, demasiado fácil. Otro tema es que los políticos europeos se empeñen en ver quién de ellos es el más zoquete y ser carguen a algún gran banco, a algún pais .... Entonces, ni la FED puede con ellos ... porque la Merkel y cia, cuando se ponen a romper ... no paran.

Que descanse y mucho, no vaya a ser que mañana necesitemos estar en plan león.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Sep 2011)

atman comente un poco su estrategia para mañana


----------



## ghkghk (22 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Liquido cuatro minis del DAX en corto con 68 pipos a la espalda. Para recuperar 3 trades fallidos del día (cuando se mantiene la técnica, suele volver lo que primero se ha prestado).
> 
> Mañana tiempo habrá para decidir la mejor opcion y el mejor momento de entrada. Esto va de salvar el día a día, que trenes pasan a contínuo. Ahora, las divisas + la plata + el oro .... todo en verde, y el SP pegadito a la base del tunel alcista--si sube 20 pipos (1180), todo sigue igual pero nos llevaría todos los pipos que el DAX cayó desde las 20:30--.
> El DAX en diario tiene una vela con mucho sesgo bajista pero ayer tenía la misma con sesgo alcista ... Pájaro en mano, y la pasta en el bolsillo ya que una operación no hace el mes generalmente. Si se confirma que sigue para abajo dentro del tunel bajista, la seguiremos desde otra entrada --primero a confirmar la envolvente de hoy--
> ...





Sensacional. He llegado hace un rato de Mestalla y he empezado a leer el hilo desde el final para ir enterándome de cómo está el patio. Y con este me ha sido suficiente. 

Buenas noches.


----------



## Janus (22 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sensacional. He llegado hace un rato de Mestalla y he empezado a leer el hilo desde el final para ir enterándome de cómo está el patio. Y con este me ha sido suficiente.
> 
> Buenas noches.



Pues le recomiendo que se lea el track del foro en el día de hoy ... porque ha aparecido una pava metiendo mierda a otros foreros en plan despotricar de la bolsa, los que a esto intentamos sacarle un chusquillo etc... y todo para terminar diciendo que se ha recorrido medio 5 continentes,que conoce multitud de culturas etc... En fin, y si me lo permite, está mal fxxxxxx.:XX:

Y usted también se ha perdido el ataque leoncio sobre las 20:20 ante la noticia de la FED. El DAX sube 40 pipos en un minuto, en el siguiente le pegan 80 para abajo (que han trincado a muchos muchos), despues mariconean media hora poquito a poquito hacia arriba para terminar de engañar a alguna gacela desorientada ... y despues GUANO del bueno. Hasta Pollastre no ha dicho ni mu. Liado anda el hombre metiendo MIPS a su plataforma porque los movimientos están el nanosegundo :bla:

P.D: Como mola. La bolsa de Corea se la pega 700 puntos en un minuto!!!!
P.D: Uyyy, qué viaje le han metido al eurodolar.:abajo:


----------



## faraico (22 Sep 2011)

Los japos no bajan mucho, apenas un 1,5%

me voy dejándolo 20 min despues en 1,9% abajo y empezando a rebotar

moarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

acaban de pegarle un bajon acojonante a los futuros. Al oso del guano le van a doler las piernas de tanto bailar mañana y pasado.


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

Y la Prima de riesgo en 370 ya, el viernes no os extrañe que cierre por arriba de los 400 amigos.


----------



## The Replicant (22 Sep 2011)

guanos dias

sr pollastre, como lo ve?, nos vamos a ir a buscar los 5200 en el DAX??


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Sep 2011)

El ibex marcaba -200 puntos de gap hace unos minutos 

Buenos y rojos días.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2011)

Parece que en breve probamos otra vez la fuerza de esos 7800 

¿alguno se ha quedado largo para hoy ? ::::::

el negrata insiste mucho en que le de nombres y direcciones....hacia tiempo que no lo veia tan euforico ::


----------



## pollastre (22 Sep 2011)

Ojito hoy con las machadas, que las aguas bajan revueltas....


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> atman comente un poco su estrategia para mañana



Mi estrategia para hoy es esperar y ver. Janus lo ha dejado muy claro. Hoy podemos irnos 20 puntos arriba en el SP y aquí no ha pasado nada.... y al mismo tiempo, el objetivo de los 1000, sigue peinándose la melena.

Voy a echarle un vistazo a las estadíiticas...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Al final sí compraremos las SAN a 4 antes de octubre



Mi ayudante esta en la playa.........voy a decirle que se venga ya para aqui..... no sea que lleguen a 4 y reboten y me tenga que conformar comprando a 4,01 :no:


----------



## ghkghk (22 Sep 2011)

Lo que pierda con McD y Coca Cola lo voy a recuperar con el hundimiento del euro... como estaba previsto.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojito hoy con las machadas, que las aguas bajan revueltas....



Pues a mi me parece que veo el suelo muy cerca 







Maese a mi me da igual que no estoy en el ajo, pero no sea tacaño con sus datos........especifique por Dios que hoy pueden dejar en bolas a sus conforeros :cook:


----------



## pollastre (22 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece que veo el suelo muy cerca
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya he recomendado ojete-calor para la sesión de hoy, porque no viene apta para cardíacos... pero bueno, si aún así quiere arriesgarse... primera parada en 5232, toque y rebote de no más de 20 pips (no se ansien).


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Sep 2011)

Suerte a todos.

Por mi parte órdenes de compra en mínimos del día 13 (llegará? ) con SL ajustado, no querría quedarme largo en una bajada hasta los 7300


----------



## Nico (22 Sep 2011)

Pollastre... NO DES NIVELES (es muy temprano para eso) pero, sé más claro con los ignorantes.

Cuando dices "cuidado con las machadas" te refieres a que uno no se entusiasme con los precios de la apertura (SAN abrirá por 5,50 por ejemplo) o que, por el contrario, nos preparemos para ver subidas bruscas.

Cuidado con esperar BAJAS o cuidado con esperar SUBAS ?

De todos modos puedes contestar con una oda (que se te dan bien ) o, cual pitoniso con frases ambiguas y ambivalentes.


----------



## Nico (22 Sep 2011)

Listo!, ya vi que contestaste. Okis


----------



## politicodemadreputa (22 Sep 2011)

TAN TAN TAN TAN, se abre la sesion bursatil, hoy patrocina la campana, GUANOS DE BRASIL


----------



## pollastre (22 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Pollastre... NO DES NIVELES (es muy temprano para eso) pero, sé más claro con los ignorantes.
> 
> Cuando dices "cuidado con las machadas" te refieres a que uno no se entusiasme con los precios de la apertura (SAN abrirá por 5,50 por ejemplo) o que, por el contrario, nos preparemos para ver subidas bruscas.
> 
> ...




Con lo de machadas, me refiero a que se "ajusten los machos", esto es, los stops. Si ve el Daxie ahora mismo, las hostias son de +-15 pips sin solución de continuidad. Demasiado movimiento para un inversor retail pequeño y sin tecnología, de ahí que recomiende máximo cuidado con los stops.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Sep 2011)

¿Qué decíais de Gamesa ayer? MTS a este paso pierde los 10...


----------



## Yo2k1 (22 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Pollastre... NO DES NIVELES (es muy temprano para eso) pero, sé más claro con los ignorantes.
> 
> Cuando dices "cuidado con las machadas" te refieres a que uno no se entusiasme con los precios de la apertura (SAN abrirá por 5,50 por ejemplo) o que, por el contrario, nos preparemos para ver subidas bruscas.
> 
> ...



Te respondo yo. 
Pero yo sin saber eh?
Soy minerooooo y temple mi corazón..
Te vale?


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Sep 2011)

Hasta dónde veis recorrido la caída del euro frente al dólar?


----------



## Nico (22 Sep 2011)

Nada como la claridad con la que se responde en este hilo.

_- Cuidado que la sombra del pasado no enturbie la visión del futuro..._

Ve al parqué hijo mío, con lo que acabo de decirte no puedes fallar...


----------



## ghkghk (22 Sep 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hasta dónde veis recorrido la caída del euro frente al dólar?




Pufff. Vete tú a saber. No creo que lo sepa nadie. Pero lo que no cabe duda es que con la caida de Grecia más líos en Italia, España, Portugal... la paridad (o casi) no es descartable.


----------



## The Replicant (22 Sep 2011)

esto es como la previsión del tiempo: nubes y claros con chubascos dispersos

o sea que puede pasar de todo


----------



## pollastre (22 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Nada como la claridad con la que se responde en este hilo.
> 
> _- Cuidado que la sombra del pasado no enturbie la visión del futuro..._
> 
> Ve al parqué hijo mío, con lo que acabo de decirte no puedes fallar...



Bueno, Maese Nico, hoy no puede quejarse... el Daxie ha regalado un movimiento tempranero de 30 (bajada) + 30 (rebote) en los primeros 10 minutos de la sesión... hoy puede cerrar el día antes e irse a dar una vuelta por sus latifundios, a supervisar al ganado y a sus mayorales


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2011)

A los buenos días!

Abróchense el cinturón y pónganse el casco que el Harrier va a despegar...


----------



## Nico (22 Sep 2011)

Si jugara con el Daxie Maese !!... en mi caso (que hago un divertimento menor con esto de la bolsa) me he especializado en la acción del SAN.

Y allí, hubiera estado bueno comprar a la apertura. De todos modos tengo la sensación de que, aún terminando el día en rojo, el piso ya lo habríamos visto.

La evolución de las cotizaciones lo dirá. Por lo pronto veo grandes paquetes a la venta cuando llega a los límites que, por lo visto, los cuidadores y otros MM le han fijado al valor.


----------



## Caos (22 Sep 2011)

No olvidéis el largo plazo. El L/P es este:







Un mercado secular de osos, en la que una caída superior al 45% y una recuperación posterior tiene el potencial para acabar aún más bajo que en la ocasión anterior en 2009 una vez se reanudan las bajadas. Independientemente de las circunstancias económicas, y esta vez no son más halagüeñas, de hecho el peligro potencial es mucho mayor y encima global.

Claro que siempre puede haber divergencias, si se inyecta liquidez de un modo u otro por los gobiernos y BC, de hecho ha habido una pequeña divergencia en la réplica por el tema del QE2, pero no tanta como cabría esperar. Pero el camino natural de las cosas es el que es.

No hay que dejarse engañar por unos aparentes buenos fundamentales de los valores, como un PER excelente: son resultados pasados producto de unos flujos de líquido enormes. Muchos valores están reflejando sus beneficios no en terrenos nacionales, sino allende de los mares, probablemente está más correlacionado el S&P500 con la economía China que con la usana :: Lo mismo sucede en muchas empresas europeas, y países aparenteemnte sólidos como Alemania podrían llevarse la mayor hostia ya que la fortaleza de sus valores, de nuevo, depende mucho de la fortaleza del consumo externo.

Así que hay que esperar con paciencia para tomar posiciones largas y nunca quedarse pillado contra la tendencia primaria y el objetivo a medio plazo. Estamos hablando de que el Eurostoxx podría caer por debajo de los 1800 incluso en la nueva tanda de hostias, aunque hay que ser conservadores y tener paciencia.


----------



## CHARLIE (22 Sep 2011)

Un 2,5 % de caída en el Ibex (que es por cierto un índice de los más fáciles y "baratos" del mundo en manipular)........... Si que tiene que estar jodida la cosa, que hasta las "empresas" que se compran (por medio de sociedades interpuestas, claro) su propia cartera de acciones no puedan frenar la debacle...... bueno, algo sí que la frenan, porque la bolsa europea aún cae más.

Una pregunta para los veteranos en el tema (lease claca, Pollastre, Mulder, etc., etc): Dentro de mi ignorancia en bolsa, no es la primera ni última vez que leo u oigo comentarios sobre "empresas" intermedias que pertenecen al mismo "dueño" a quién le compran las acciones, compran valores determinados y que algunas son tan chapuceras que es fácil identificar claramente a quién pertenecen , que mira por donde, es a quien les compran sus "paquetes" de acciones): Si eso fuera demostrable, ¿no estaríamos hablando en un país SERIO de algo comparable a una estafa de manipulación, nocturnidad y alevosía para alterar el precio de las cosas? Es esta una pregunta que me hago constantemente y cuya respuesta agradecería profundamente.

Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## dj-mesa (22 Sep 2011)

-5% o -5,50% Dax, esa es mi apuesta de hoy , hoy no es un día normal, y todavía nos queda la apertura americana que dudo que se ponga en verde


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2011)

Parece que de momento han abortado el despegue, desde luego hoy se ve el tema algo revuelto, parece que aquí nadie sabe muy bien hacia donde vamos hoy, aunque alguno da algún paso fuerte en alguna dirección y luego otros entran a la contra.

Están las espadas en alto.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2011)

Mandriladas por todas partes


----------



## pollastre (22 Sep 2011)

Bueno caballeros, que tengan suerte; un servidor de Uds. ya cierra y se retira por hoy.

Aquí les dejo algunos aparejos: por abajo, cuerda hasta 5163. Por arriba, hasta 5414. Paradas en 5358 y 5370, aunque no parece probable que hoy quieran probar los relevantes superiores. 

Por abajo, el mencionado anteriormente en otro post (5232) que ya ha sido probado en dos ocasiones, funcionando muy bien esa zona.

Ya saben "tengan cuidado ahí fuera" ::


----------



## Yo2k1 (22 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Si jugara con el Daxie Maese !!... en mi caso (que hago un divertimento menor con esto de la bolsa) me he especializado en la acción del SAN.
> 
> Y allí, hubiera estado bueno comprar a la apertura. De todos modos tengo la sensación de que, aún terminando el día en rojo, el piso ya lo habríamos visto.
> 
> La evolución de las cotizaciones lo dirá. Por lo pronto veo grandes paquetes a la venta cuando llega a los límites que, por lo visto, los cuidadores y otros MM le han fijado al valor.



Pero la ves como se dijo ayer a puntos de entrada en 4 o 3 y pico?
Hasta ese punto no se entrara?


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2011)

si que despega si... ienso:


Ibex 35 -3 %



Saludos )


----------



## sirpask (22 Sep 2011)

Hoy las graficas que tengo para seguir al Ibex se me estan volviendo locas... como si hubiera habido un Terremoto. Y ya lo que me ha jodio el dia por completo es que la Infanta Leonor esta aprendiendo ya Chino con 5 años.. ya sabeis lo que eso significa.

¿Alguien sabe decir? : "Dame argo, por favor"... ¿en chino?


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2011)

veo seismiles en el horizonte... 8:


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Hoy las graficas que tengo para seguir al Ibex se me estan volviendo locas... como si hubiera habido un Terremoto. Y ya lo que me ha jodio el dia por completo es que la Infanta Leonor esta aprendiendo ya Chino con 5 años.. ya sabeis lo que eso significa.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe decir? : "Dame argo, por favor"... ¿en chino?



Pues yo lo veo de lo más adecuado, China es el país con más cash del mundo ahora mismo...

Y si algo le hace falta a este país es...


----------



## The Replicant (22 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno caballeros, que tengan suerte; un servidor de Uds. ya cierra y se retira por hoy.



no son ni las 10 de la mañana y ya ha hecho ud. el dia

es mi ídolo


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Hoy las graficas que tengo para seguir al Ibex se me estan volviendo locas... como si hubiera habido un Terremoto. Y ya lo que me ha jodio el dia por completo es que la Infanta Leonor esta aprendiendo ya Chino con 5 años.. ya sabeis lo que eso significa.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe decir? : "Dame argo, por favor"... ¿en chino?



请给我的东西

muy interesante dato el de aprender chino.. 

el patrio se ha apoyado en soporte, igual que el dia 11 agosto. lo perfora igual que el 11S ?

mas abajo 7860 y 7810


----------



## sirpask (22 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> veo seismiles en el horizonte... 8:



La pregunta es... ¿Los veremos hoy?


----------



## jam14 (22 Sep 2011)

-324,90 Dif%: *-3,96*


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2011)

Hoy es uno de esos dias en los que no paro de tocarme... :baba:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (22 Sep 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> 请给我的东西
> 
> muy interesante dato el de aprender chino..
> 
> ...



Pues por un momento se ha acercado a 7860, pero se ha quedado en Min: 7.865,600.

Madre mía, vaya días... Entonces, ¿cuando era la junta de SAN? :rolleye:


----------



## Nico (22 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Pero la ves como se dijo ayer a puntos de entrada en 4 o 3 y pico?
> Hasta ese punto no se entrara?



Amigo yo2k1:

Júrole que la lectura del futuro se me presenta turbia y nubosa.

Si revisamos los datos todo lo que se ve es más bien oscuro y podría pensarse que seguiremos bajando.

Por otro lado, la cotización de los bancos en el subsuelo no puede sostenerse por mucho tiempo porque parte de sus negocios están GARANTIZADOS con acciones y, en estos niveles más de un acreedor empezará a pedir mayores coberturas -lo que dudo puedan hacer-.

Así que, de algún modo tienen que VALORIZAR los bancos o, lo que le meten de ayudas por un lado, lo pierden cual colador en DESVALORIZACIONES BURSATILES por el otro.

La gran incógnita es saber si tienen herramientas para hacerlo y si los mercados aceptarán el envite.

Tienen que subir... ignoro desde qué miserable punto podrán recién hacerlo.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pues por un momento se ha acercado a 7860, pero se ha quedado en Min: 7.865,600.
> 
> Madre mía, vaya días... Entonces, ¿cuando era la junta de SAN? :rolleye:



se me olvido decir que es el futuro del ibex.

ahora mismo 788X, el soporte del 11 agosto, que se perforo el 12S. (pipo ariba pipo abajo)

como dice mulder, esto pinta que despegara en algun momento, pero a veces, cuando mejor pinta, es cuando empieza la sesion de ojete calor..


----------



## univac (22 Sep 2011)

Guanos dias
Me he puesto la toga rappeliana a ver si tocamos algo mistico


----------



## Optimista bien informado (22 Sep 2011)

Ok. 


La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> como dice mulder, esto pinta que despegara en algun momento, pero a veces, cuando mejor pinta, es cuando empieza la sesion de ojete calor..



Pues con SAN a -4,5% yo creo que empezó hace rato pero bueno, uno ya empieza a estar acostumbrado a perder en un día la mitad de lo ganado en una semana. Ya saben, al principio cuesta pero luego...

Bueno, mientras escribía esto, -4,6%, ahora sí:


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

todo lo q usa subio la semana pasada lo ha bajado en dia y medio......... no se respetan los tiempos !!!!!!


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2011)

BUenooooo... el Sp se va a meter otros 20 puntos de gap en la apertura. Esperaré al momento e "igual" aprovecho para ponerle un mini largo. Poquito y con cariño.


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> todo lo q usa subio la semana pasada lo ha bajado en dia y medio......... no se respetan los tiempos !!!!!!



...síntoma de más bajadas... vamos, digo yo... de lo contrario, tendríamos un rebote fuerte.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2011)

Parecía que quería subir, pero.... ¡era un trampa!

De vuelta al guano


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Parecía que quería subir, pero.... ¡era un trampa!
> 
> De vuelta al guano



estamos en horario infantil 


Spoiler


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> ...síntoma de más bajadas... vamos, digo yo... de lo contrario, tendríamos un rebote fuerte.



pues si, tiene pinta de q lo van a dejar preparadito para las 15:30 y entonces o pepon se hace fuerte en el soporte o llega un guano infernal


----------



## Caos (22 Sep 2011)

Jojo, me encanta que las cosas salgan bien:

- Largo en dolares: check. (subiendo como la espuma)
- Corto en valores bursátiles: check. (no hase falta desir más)
- Corto en plata: check. (acaba de perforar el soporte sin miramientos; tenía dudas si lo había sobreponderado demasiado pero creo que no)
- Largo en euribor: check. (y subiendo, aunque esté será el de la traca final, espero)

Gracias a los gobiernos del mundo por hacer esto tan previsible.


----------



## Perchas (22 Sep 2011)

Y digo yo, *¿es grave la cosa?*, es que uno no entiende vuestro vocabulario, y eso que llevo la tira aqui, ¡¡¡ lo mio es la tecnica, está claro!!!


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

Perchas dijo:


> Y digo yo, *¿es grave la cosa?*, es que uno no entiende vuestro vocabulario, y eso que llevo la tira aqui, ¡¡¡ lo mio es la tecnica, está claro!!!



se lo dire con claridad

a mas post y mas cachondeo en este hilo peor es la situacion en la economia real

es como los indices y el oro, una relacion inversa proporcionalmente

y hoy parece q vamos camino de romper record de posts intradiarios.......


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *Bernanke anuncia otro plan de choque para evitar la recesión*
> 
> Yo ya empiezo a comprar



¿y de dónde va a sacar la pasta? ¿y qué va a hacer con los republicanos que ahora se han puesto en pie?

Lo siento, pero Benny está viendo lo que le espera en apertura y se dedica a sacar cortinas de humo para ver si se modera un poco la cosa y no vemos los 1000 hoy mismo... Pero en fín... nada que no esté en el guión ¿no?


----------



## Yo2k1 (22 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> se lo dire con claridad
> 
> a mas post y mas cachondeo en este hilo peor es la situacion en la economia real
> 
> ...



Pues lo de los indices y el oro, llevamos unos dias que no lo cumplen. Porque en una situacion como la de ahora en que se deberian ver los metales subir, tambien se van abajo. A este paso, romperan todas las reglas.
Bueno, cuando vemos el SAN a 1.2? es por entrar en bolsa que cada dia me gusta mas leeros.
Gracias a todos por todos vuestros conocimientos.
Por cierto, que ha sido de MV? missing en combate?


----------



## dj-mesa (22 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> ¿y de dónde va a sacar la pasta? ¿y qué va a hacer con los republicanos que ahora se han puesto en pie?



Nada nada, no me hagas caso, un falso rumor que me acaba de llegar


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2011)

ya no se respeta nada...


----------



## sirpask (22 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> ¿y de dónde va a sacar la pasta? ¿y qué va a hacer con los republicanos que ahora se han puesto en pie?
> 
> Lo siento, pero Benny está viendo lo que le espera en apertura y se dedica a sacar cortinas de humo para ver si se modera un poco la cosa y no vemos los 1000 hoy mismo... Pero en fín... nada que no esté en el guión ¿no?



del articulo:
Banqueros chinos critican modelo financiero de EEUU - elEconomista.es
"


> Sin embargo, Fan ha considerado que es "improbable" que el país norteamericano entre en suspensión de pagos ya que "pueden imprimir su propia moneda para pagar la deuda".



"


----------



## Cosme Oriol (22 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> ¿y de dónde va a sacar la pasta?



De la que se esta fugando hoy en toda europa y asia 

[YOUTUBE]AA9maAERDAs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Pues lo de los indices y el oro, llevamos unos dias que no lo cumplen. Porque en una situacion como la de ahora en que se deberian ver los metales subir, tambien se van abajo. A este paso, romperan todas las reglas.
> Bueno, cuando vemos el SAN a 1.2? es por entrar en bolsa que cada dia me gusta mas leeros.
> Gracias a todos por todos vuestros conocimientos.
> Por cierto, que ha sido de MV? missing en combate?



en eso tienes razon, lleva los ultimos dias sin esa correlacion inversa, tb hay q decir q realmente aun no se ha roto nada, llevamos como un mes entre 1140 y 1220

quizas hoy se rompa a la baja........... quien sabe........... recuerde q siempre se dice eso de comprar en soportes....... :bla:


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> ¿y de dónde va a sacar la pasta? ¿y qué va a hacer con los republicanos que ahora se han puesto en pie?
> 
> Lo siento, pero Benny está viendo lo que le espera en apertura y se dedica a sacar cortinas de humo para ver si se modera un poco la cosa y no vemos los 1000 hoy mismo... Pero en fín... nada que no esté en el guión ¿no?




Chavales... el tito Bernanke a estas horas está durmiendo... :rolleye:


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> del articulo:
> Banqueros chinos critican modelo financiero de EEUU - elEconomista.es
> ""



Hombre, si sale en la prensa rosa...


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> ya no se respeta nada...



Eso es lo que le gustaría... poder dormir esta noche.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> BUenooooo... el Sp se va a meter otros 20 puntos de gap en la apertura. Esperaré al momento e "igual" aprovecho para ponerle un mini largo. Poquito y con cariño.



explicate, crees que van a subir


----------



## jam14 (22 Sep 2011)

*-4,31%



11:17*


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> explicate, crees que van a subir



vmmp29, le recomiendo encarecidamente que se lo piense dos veces antes de seguir mi *estrategia*. 

Aún queda muchísimo tiempo hasta la apertura. Horas, incluso. Pero sí, pienso que si abrimos en los 1140-5 podemos tener reacción al alza. Duración tamaño y progresión, desconocidas. Si le saco 10 pips. Encantado de haberme conocido. Si no... procuraré no perder más que esos 10.

Edito!!! "estrategia". si hombre, sí. Napoléón y Klausewitz a mi lado, juegan a las canicas... en fín, a veces las palabras nos delatan y es importante corregirse para no perder la perspectiva.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

Exposición de la banca europea al riesgo soberano. | The lost economist Blog

es interactivo, se puede ver donde anda pillado cada bankio europedo


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2011)

El iTraxx Europe Crossover me está poniendo palote... :baba:


----------



## vyk (22 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Bueno, cuando vemos el *SAN a 1.2*? es por entrar en bolsa que cada dia me gusta mas leeros.



Hostias!!! tampoco te pases...


----------



## Jamóncontomate (22 Sep 2011)

Hoy parece que batimos records. Ni un amago de ir para arriba...


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> vmmp29, le recomiendo encarecidamente que se lo piense dos veces antes de seguir mi *estrategia*.
> 
> Aún queda muchísimo tiempo hasta la apertura. Horas, incluso. Pero sí, pienso que si abrimos en los 1140-5 podemos tener reacción al alza. Duración tamaño y progresión, desconocidas. Si le saco 10 pips. Encantado de haberme conocido. Si no... procuraré no perder más que esos 10.
> 
> Edito!!! "estrategia". si hombre, sí. Napoléón y Klausewitz a mi lado, juegan a las canicas... en fín, a veces las palabras nos delatan y es importante corregirse para no perder la perspectiva.



no si, despues de apertura puede haber una reacción alcista atrapagacelas, en contraposición, para despues bajar a pique

encantado de haberle conocido y tal


----------



## ghkghk (22 Sep 2011)

Largo en Soc. Gen. Entrada bastante fuerte.


































































inocho:


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Sep 2011)

Puse a las 9:00 orden de largos en 7770 (del futuro) y ya ha estado a 20 puntitos.... no sé si quitarla :cook:


:::::: ::


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (22 Sep 2011)

Hoy es día 22 y tal. :Baile::Baile::Baile::baba::baba::baba:


----------



## locoAC (22 Sep 2011)

Yo ya dije que estaba esperando las BAYN a 37,xx para entrar largo... Pero es que hoy ha pasado de largo hasta casi los 36,xx. Según está el percal, casi mejor me espero.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

ghkghk pinocho, no hay huevos de entrar largo hoy


----------



## ghkghk (22 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ghkghk pinocho, no hay huevos de entrar largo hoy




En USA sí. El 10% que caiga cualquier acción se compensa con el -18% que va a hacer el euro en dos meses.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Sep 2011)

Tonuel, quiero algo MUY especial para cuando Sacyr pierda los 4 y Gamesa los 3. Sobretodo para la panda de los molinillos.


----------



## kokaine (22 Sep 2011)

Pienso que hace falta un autentico sell-off. Hacen falta 3 o 4 dias seguidos de caidas des 3% y un remate xpn caida del 7%. Entonces si qhabra miedo, sacaran eurobonos , y alguna cosa mas y dejaremos atras el fin del mundo

Enviado desde mi Arc


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2011)

kokaine dijo:


> Pienso que hace falta un autentico sell-off. Hacen falta 3 o 4 dias seguidos de caidas des 3% y un remate xpn caida del 7%. Entonces si qhabra miedo, sacaran eurobonos , y alguna cosa mas y dejaremos atras el fin del mundo
> 
> Enviado desde mi Arc



Pues yo sospecho que mañana subiremos, pero es solo una sospecha y es algo que no debe ser tomado en serio en absoluto


----------



## sirpask (22 Sep 2011)

Petro-moros, Chino-explotadores, nuevos paises sin leyes y con mucho dinero van a empezar a comprar empresas Occidentales por 4 perras.
WELLCOME to THE FURURE!!!.

Qatar negocia comprar una participación en BNP Paribas - elEconomista.es


----------



## ghkghk (22 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo sospecho que mañana subiremos, pero es solo una sospecha y es algo que no debe ser tomado en serio en absoluto


----------



## univac (22 Sep 2011)

Suerte que me sali de gamesas y mts la semana pasada....


----------



## NosTrasladamus (22 Sep 2011)

> La búsqueda de refugio desinfla al 1,67%, sus mínimos históricos, el interés del bund alemán. En cambio, los seguros de impago (CDS) de España e Italia baten récords, en 450 y 550 puntos básicos, respectivamente.



Los CDS de Espaa baten rcords: la deuda alemana, ms fuerte que nunca,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com



> los CDS de España. Suben 20 puntos básicos, hasta los 450, lo que supone que el coste de asegurar 10 millones de euros de deuda española a cinco años se encarece hasta los 450.000 euros.
> 
> El deterioro es extensible a la deuda pública española. El interés exigido al bono a diez años sufre para bajar del 5,4%, y la prima de riesgo supera los 370 puntos básicos, frente a los 363 puntos con los que concluyó ayer.



Al final va a salir más barato pedir el dinero a COFIDIS...:ouch:


----------



## pyn (22 Sep 2011)

Pero como me gustan estos días, la de infartos que debe de estar produciendo en cierta gente ver el SAN a estos precios.Pobrecillos los incautos que se acercaron a comprar Santaderes porque estaban baratos los papelitos a 9€....hasta la camisa estará perdiendo alguno. 

Yo me conformo con mis cortos a Telecinco , esperando un buen punto para cerrarlos en las próximas horas.


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


>





y después... 



<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ALgV4zwRTp0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Saludos


----------



## ghkghk (22 Sep 2011)

Cagüen... Los Estébanes & Cia, la empresa del Ibex que más asco me da ha perdido momentáneamente los 4 euros y ni me he enterado!!

Tonuel ******** te veo dejado.


----------



## Claca (22 Sep 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hasta dónde veis recorrido la caída del euro frente al dólar?



1,3375 más o menos y a ver si para. Luego del IBEX, muy importantes los mínimos que marcaba en la zona 7.835 (61% fibo del movimiento desde los 7.500 y zona de apoyo los días 6 y 14 de este mes).


----------



## maltus (22 Sep 2011)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> Los CDS de Espaa baten rcords: la deuda alemana, ms fuerte que nunca,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com
> 
> 
> 
> Al final va a salir más barato pedir el dinero a COFIDIS...:ouch:



A Grecia le compensa sobradamente pagar las nóminas a plazos con la Mastercard... ::


----------



## Debunker (22 Sep 2011)

Aviso a navegantes, sin acritud.

Los "insiders" desaparecen de los mercados y eso no es todo pero aún no podeis entenderlo, estaís en vuestro mundo y no podeis ver el otro mundo que viene con fuerza:

Why the insiders have quit buying stocks - Portfolio Insights by Brett Arends - MarketWatch


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (22 Sep 2011)

Arcelor Mittal entra en terrenos desconocidos.
Hasta donde?
:8:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Sep 2011)

Debunker dijo:


> Aviso a navegantes, sin acritud.
> 
> Los "insiders" desaparecen de los mercados y eso no es todo pero aún no podeis entenderlo, estaís en vuestro mundo y no podeis ver el otro mundo que viene con fuerza:
> 
> Why the insiders have quit buying stocks - Portfolio Insights by Brett Arends - MarketWatch


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

Debunker dijo:


> Aviso a navegantes, sin acritud.
> 
> Los "insiders" desaparecen de los mercados y eso no es todo pero aún no podeis entenderlo, estaís en vuestro mundo y no podeis ver el otro mundo que viene con fuerza:
> 
> Why the insiders have quit buying stocks - Portfolio Insights by Brett Arends - MarketWatch



señora, si aqui somos de una secta adoradora de las caidas bursatiles, el guano y el osoguanoso

este foro (burbuja.info) habla del madmax, la crisis, el lonchafinismo, etc.....


----------



## The Replicant (22 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> señora, si aqui somos de una secta adoradora de las caidas bursatiles, el guano y el osoguanoso
> 
> este foro (burbuja.info) habla del madmax, la crisis, el lonchafinismo, etc.....



a lo mejor es de los que piensa que solo se puede ganar dinero cuando sube :ouch:


----------



## Claca (22 Sep 2011)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Un 2,5 % de caída en el Ibex (que es por cierto un índice de los más fáciles y "baratos" del mundo en manipular)........... Si que tiene que estar jodida la cosa, que hasta las "empresas" que se compran (por medio de sociedades interpuestas, claro) su propia cartera de acciones no puedan frenar la debacle...... bueno, algo sí que la frenan, porque la bolsa europea aún cae más.
> 
> Una pregunta para los veteranos en el tema (lease claca, Pollastre, Mulder, etc., etc): Dentro de mi ignorancia en bolsa, no es la primera ni última vez que leo u oigo comentarios sobre "empresas" intermedias que pertenecen al mismo "dueño" a quién le compran las acciones, compran valores determinados y que algunas son tan chapuceras que es fácil identificar claramente a quién pertenecen , que mira por donde, es a quien les compran sus "paquetes" de acciones): Si eso fuera demostrable, ¿no estaríamos hablando en un país SERIO de algo comparable a una estafa de manipulación, nocturnidad y alevosía para alterar el precio de las cosas? Es esta una pregunta que me hago constantemente y cuya respuesta agradecería profundamente.
> 
> Gracias por anticipado.



Me has citado así que respondo para que no pienses que paso de contestar, pero a título personal no hablo de este tipo de temas y tampoco los tengo en consideración -más allá de que intuyo que debe ser una práctica habitual y que, por lo tanto, ya está reflejada en los gráficos- y por ello tampoco sabría ponerte ejemplos en concreto, pero al fin y al cabo es ley de bolsa que las manos fuertes manipulan el precio a su antojo y no debería extrañarnos que esas manos fuertes sean a su vez accionistas mayoritarios de algunas empresas sobre las cuales centran sus operaciones.


----------



## Janus (22 Sep 2011)

Metemos un largo en DAX.

P.D: Duró poco el stop. Seis pipos se llevaron.


----------



## aitor33 (22 Sep 2011)

A ver si el Ibex no nos defrauda y consigue una medallita al menos como la Roja

Las mayores caídas porcentuales del Ibex 35: 

-10 de Octubre de 2008 (9,14%) 

-19 de Agosto de 1991 (8,49%) 

-21 de Octubre de 1987 (7,76%) 

-21 de Enero de 2008 (7,54%) 

-27 de Octubre de 1987 (7,16%) 

-29 de Octubre de 1987 (7,12%) 

-1 de Octubre de 1998 (7,08%) 

-10 de Septiembre de 1998 (7,07%) 

-13 de Enero de 1999 (6,88%) 

-6 de Agosto de 1990 (6,39%) 

-6 de Octubre de 2008 (6,06%)


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2011)

No os flipeis mucho con el guano....


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Metemos un largo en DAX.



Uy....! lo que ha dicho...!!! :XX:


----------



## Claca (22 Sep 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Arcelor Mittal entra en terrenos desconocidos.
> Hasta donde?
> :8:



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a-266.html#post4933518

Otro valor muy bajista que también comenté hace poco, cuando andaba sobre los 5 euros y pico, SACYR, con objetivo en 3,85 -que ahora tampoco se ve descabellado-. Espero que Chinito todavía aguante esos cortos


----------



## plozing (22 Sep 2011)

Cuando va a llegar SAN a 4?? Estoy esperando para poner una buena cantidad a largo, pero nada, desde que rozo la semana pasada o hace dos, no veo el momento...


----------



## Caos (22 Sep 2011)

La bolsa subirá cuando hagan el TARP europeo. Será en Octubre ::

No en serio, aventurando hipótesis:

- La recesión ya es inevitable. Mi opinión es que cuando toquemos fondo (con una probabilidad importante de hacer bajos más bajos que en 2009) entraremos en un periodo lateral hasta que la cosa despegue. Con el cariz que está tomando la cosa, es posible que toquemos más pronto que tarde (no sé ni si llegamos a Octubre a este paso, aunque puede que haya correcciones al alza por el camino si se vende demasiado rápido).

- Un TARP Europeo creo que es previsible, el sector financiero se va a hundir pero es un buen largo una vez toquemos fondo igual que los cíclicos. De momento desestimo la posibilidad de una salida del euro, aunque si puede haber turbulencias importantes, el mercado de crédito, tipoos de interés y demás va a estar muy mareado, gran potencial de ganancia pero importante riesgo también (en cierto modo, como el FOREX).

La cosa es que la capitalización bursátil es clave para los bancos así que no los pueden dejar caer demasiado, 2008 otra vez. Sólo una vez hayan intervenido habría que comprar, ya que el riesgo de cola es importante, y aunque la probabilidad de "MadMax" en Europa es baja, existe.

- Mientras tanto sólo cabe esperar un fortalecimiento del dólar hasta finales del 2011 (sorry, no 2012), mientras se afianzan los malos datos y la recesión. Más allá de ello no tengo opinión formada, aunque a priori creo que una repetición de la jugada 2009-2010 (largos en materias primas sobretodo), pero con una recuperación más tímida, incluyendo en las bolsas. Gran momento de rebajas para mantener posiciones largas, pero con cautela y stops bien puestos por si vamos a una 3GM :: 

Presuntamente deberíamos tener unas buenas caídas ahora para tener a partir de Octubre-Nov un largo periodo lateral para hacer trading aunque con poco movimiento. Será buen momento para buscar gangas e investigar valores con potencial de retornos explosivos en 2012.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2011)

SP en 1135 en los futuros

Ojete calor por debajo


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

lo de USA hoy esta empezando a ser preocupante.......... con q gap van a querer abrir hoy????


----------



## pyn (22 Sep 2011)

Por ahora 1128 y bajando...


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2011)

Al paso que va serán 30 y no 20 los puntos de gap.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Sep 2011)

Eur/usd 1,345


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Sep 2011)

Claca como ves el sp500 capaz de alcanzar los 1101
cuando tengas tiempo pon tu gráfico


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Por ahora 1128 y bajando...



¿donde ves eso?, a lo más que ha llegado ha sido 1134 y lo han salvado


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (22 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a-266.html#post4933518
> 
> Otro valor muy bajista que también comenté hace poco, cuando andaba sobre los 5 euros y pico, SACYR, con objetivo en 3,85 -que ahora tampoco se ve descabellado-. Espero que Chinito todavía aguante esos cortos




Por tus gráficos entiendo que se dirige mas abajo de la frontera de los 10 euros.
Vamos a ver, yo soy un pringao y entiendo de bolsa menos que una gallina, pero siendo Arcelor un gigante y una empresa consolidada que fluctúa siguiendo ciclos, entrar una vez que ahonde en su suelo histórico no supone una rentabilidad "asegurada" a largo plazo? 
Entrecomillo lo de asegurada porque para ello me baso en que no pete todoo y volvamos a las cavernas, pero en el caso de que no sea así no parece esta una inversion tan buena como SAN a 3 euros?
Fustingenme sin piedad, me lo merezco


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2011)

Venga cojonesssss.... quiero ver los 7777 de mi firma.... )



Saludos )


----------



## Pindik87 (22 Sep 2011)

Esto se cae señores


7820.50 -389.80 (-4.75%)


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

depende la pagina de futuros q mires, yo miro en dos y entre ellas hay una diferencia de 6 puntos (en el S&P)

aun no se ha roto nada, pero o la segunda parte de hoy es levemente alcista o tonuel se va a dejar el brazo tonto sellando certificados ::


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> depende la pagina de futuros q mires, yo miro en dos y entre ellas hay una diferencia de 6 puntos (en el S&P)



Ya te digo

Ya he revisado en un par y no se alejan mucho de 1134,5 ahora mismo, pero no han traspasado los 1130

a ver la gente que ve en sus plataformas

edit: ahora si lo veo


----------



## locoAC (22 Sep 2011)

Todas las bolsas europeas perdiendo en el entorno del -4.5%... Como USA abra con el gap que se está intuyendo y no corrija hacia arriba, Tonuel tendrá mucho trabajo.


----------



## Janus (22 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Uy....! lo que ha dicho...!!! :XX:




De ahí lo del stop ajustadito.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Sep 2011)

.

MÍNIMO 1126.75, según Interdin

Subyacente Vto Último Dif Compra Venta Máximo *Mínimo* Volumen Ayer OpenInt Hora

E-mini S&P Dic 2011 1128.75 -27 [75] 1128.75 1129 [121] 1159 *1126.75* 469400 1155.75 2947213 13:05


----------



## ghkghk (22 Sep 2011)




----------



## CronistaDelFinal (22 Sep 2011)

Yo creo que acabará en verde el chulibex. ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Sep 2011)

Dentro largo 7760. Juas


----------



## sirpask (22 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


>



Es clavadita a la que tengo yo en el monitor con el IBEX jeje.

-5.00 ::


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2011)

Mañana quiero ver los 7400... 8:


----------



## spheratu (22 Sep 2011)

Que se está descontando?


----------



## Pindik87 (22 Sep 2011)

7.800 rotos ya está aquí el -5%


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (22 Sep 2011)

spheratu dijo:


> Que se está descontando?



El cometa elenin. ::


----------



## Claca (22 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Claca como ves el sp500 capaz de alcanzar los 1101
> cuando tengas tiempo pon tu gráfico



Ahora no puedo colgar gráficos, pero sí, si ya ha llegado una vez, ¿por qué no una segunda? Soy de la opinión que muy probablemente todavía falten por ver nuevos mínimos en USA, aunque tampoco espero una caída muy bestia, el rango de los 1.050-1.020 parece buena zona para frenar.


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

spheratu dijo:


> Que se está descontando?



Que la recesion es una realidad.


----------



## Registrador (22 Sep 2011)

Por cierto, ¿no era la culpa de todo "los cortos" y por eso los prohibieron?


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2011)

Las mamachicho a 3,98 euros

uuuuff


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Sep 2011)

Registrador dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿no era la culpa de todo "los cortos" y por eso los prohibieron?



desde el momento que los prohibieron algo asi se veia venir,ahora pueden hundir esto lo que quieran sin temor a que los peques ganen dinero con ello.Por supuesto nadie asumira responsabilidades por tan exitosa medida.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2011)

Registrador dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿no era la culpa de todo "los cortos" y por eso los prohibieron?



Y cuando los permitan de nuevo, subira 

of course


----------



## univac (22 Sep 2011)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> desde el momento que los prohibieron algo asi se veia venir,ahora pueden hundir esto lo que quieran sin temor a que los peques ganen dinero con ello.Por supuesto nadie asumira responsabilidades por tan exitosa medida.



La prohibicion de cortos es solo con ciertos valores, se puede poner corto en sacyr, gamesa y mts y sacarse una pasta.


----------



## lux aeterna (22 Sep 2011)

Y por qué en estos momentos la bolsa italiana es la que menos está cayendo, si acaban de rebajarle el rating a 7 de sus bancos?:


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2011)

menuda pregunta hamijo... :rolleye:



estaba descontado...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Sep 2011)

Hola buenos tardes,

mi objetivo del daxie, como ya sabran el 4910, cada vez mas cerca, estoy contento, vendo uno de los cortos de ayer, y el otro hasta el objetivo.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2011)

Tonuel lleva descontado la visita de los 3000 en el ibex desde hace varios años


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Sep 2011)

Señor pollastre recuerde que le avise, no se pasaba del 5600 y guanen buenen, mi niña es que esta mas crecidita y es varon. :XX:


----------



## pollastre (22 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor pollastre recuerde que le avise, no se pasaba del 5600 y guanen buenen, mi niña es que esta mas crecidita y es varon. :XX:



Le tengo en observación desde entonces. No crea que su "inocente" proyección me ha pasado desapercibida.

Recuerde que yo escribo mucho en el foro, pero sé aún muchas más cosas que no escribo.

Y Ud... bueno, digamos que ha conseguido llamar mi atención.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Sep 2011)

Bueno es que como diria el señor Fran200, yo tambien juego con ventaja, no a su nivel creo suponer.

De todas maneras yo no soy un especuladro malo que opera con cortos para hacer el mal, es para cubrirme la cartera, no vaya a ser que se ofendan los que escribieron aqui el otro dia.


----------



## windslegend (22 Sep 2011)

Los cfd del S&P están ahora mismo en IGMarkets en 1087. Abrimos con gap bajista??


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2011)

windslegend dijo:


> Los cfd del S&P están ahora mismo en IGMarkets en 1087. Abrimos con gap bajista??



¿pero como va a ser eso?

buff

De bloomberg

S&P 500	1,131.50	-24.30	1,152.20	1,158.80	1,125.70	07:48

Algunos han pasado de creadores de mercado a inventores,


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2011)

NYSE [Imprimir]	


Se acoge a la regla 49 en la apertura


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Sep 2011)

Supongo que quien opere de mucho tiempo con igmarkets sabra de algunas cosas raras que alli suceden, y podra ponernos algun ejemplo.

Sea lo que sea si es rojo nos viene bien.


----------



## Pindik87 (22 Sep 2011)

windslegend dijo:


> Los cfd del S&P están ahora mismo en IGMarkets en 1087. Abrimos con gap bajista??



No hombre no, está en 10.879 puntos y es el Dow jones


----------



## Nico (22 Sep 2011)

Perdónalos Señor. No siempre saben lo que hacen.


----------



## Nico (22 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Recuerde que yo escribo mucho en el foro, pero *sé aún muchas más cosas que no escribo.*




Entonces Usted es el que sabe el domicilio de los malditos _roedoreh_ !!

Siempre tuve esa sospecha. :fiufiu:


----------



## windslegend (22 Sep 2011)

Pindik87 dijo:


> No hombre no, está en 10.879 puntos y es el Dow jones



Cierto, perdonar lo mire en la web sin logear y no me di cuenta (acabo de despertar).
Están en 1135, y los futuros en 1128 y 1122.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Sep 2011)

Con esta monedita se puede uno comprar una accion de societe generale, que esta mas barata que la semana pasada pero mas cara que la que viene.


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

Anoche soñe con un -8 en la bolsa Española, obviamente el subconciente ya sabia que los futuros venias fatal y demas de noticias negativas desde Usa y Europa. A ver si fue una premonicion, atentos dentro de una hora a Usa, ahi se sabra si empeoramos mas o mejoramos algo los numeros.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (22 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes señores, por culpa del trabajo no os he podido seguir la mañana de este día mítico...

Cerré mis posiciones con ganancias en torno a las 11 de la mañana. A ver como cierra este día guanero.


----------



## univac (22 Sep 2011)

para cfds recomiendan igmarkets? acabo de probar su plataforma demo y parece muy sencillo (perder hasta la camisa)


----------



## jjsuamar (22 Sep 2011)

eah, se rompio el soporte de 7800. Ahora habrá que comprar uno nuevo.


----------



## pyn (22 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya te digo
> 
> Ya he revisado en un par y no se alejan mucho de 1134,5 ahora mismo, pero no han traspasado los 1130
> 
> ...



El futuro miniSP ha hecho un mínimo en 1125.75, según interdin. Y al tratarse de futuros y no CFD's todas las plataformas deberían de dar ese mínimo, si no, mal vamos.


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

univac dijo:


> para cfds recomiendan igmarkets? acabo de probar su plataforma demo y parece muy sencillo (perder hasta la camisa)



Yo la abri hace una semana la demo en igmarkets, te dan 20,000 para empezar a operar, llevo en estos momentos 700.000 de fondos, lo peor de todo es que me quiero matar jaja, si fueran de verdadddd


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Sep 2011)

Me acabo de despertar y esta es la 1º pagina que abro, es que ayer estuve de juerga por que inverti 200.000€ en distintas empresas del ibex... hemos llegado ya a los 11000 points?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Yo la abri hace una semana la demo en igmarkets, te dan 20,000 para empezar a operar, llevo en estos momentos 700.000 de fondos, lo peor de todo es que me quiero matar jaja, si fueran de verdadddd



Pantallazo o lefazo, aqui somos "asin".


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

Este bajon tan grande sera que ya saben que grecia quiebra oficialmente o habra algun banco europeo tambien de por medio con rumores de quiebra? O tercer opcion, RECESION Mundial? tambien pueden ser las tres juntas jaja


----------



## lokeno100 (22 Sep 2011)

no veas el ibex va perdiendo más de 400 puntos, creo que mañana se recuperará no?, no creo que llegue a 6900 por ejemplo, eso sería imposible no?


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pantallazo o lefazo, aqui somos "asin".



Ahi lo tienes, exagere por 25,000 eso si jaja, solo para redondear, pero en cuanto abra DJI me voy al millon.



edito: ahora bajo algo pongo foto con fondos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Sep 2011)

A mi el que me austa de este hilo, es el señor Tonuel, es el fran200 de los cortos, igual esta varios dias sin aparecer, y de repente escribe un mensaje, y acto seguido, al cabo de pocos dias, guanazo que te crio, lo dicho, tengo miedo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Sep 2011)

19 cortos en el daxie, eh?

Malvado especulador :XX: :XX:

Ya sabe deje el pt y juegue de verdad, que con una de esas se retira, o no, dependiende de lo caro que sean sus vivios :XX: :XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

una duda seria

lyxor no es de societe generale? q pasa si tienes un ETF de ellos y se declaran en quiebra?


----------



## The Hellion (22 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> una duda seria
> 
> lyxor no es de societe generale? q pasa si tienes un ETF de ellos y se declaran en quiebra?



Supuestamente, las acciones están diferenciadas y pertenecen a los inversores en el ETF. Claro que con la avalancha de ETFs supongo que habrá mucha posición sintética o como lo quieran llamar (espero que me entiendan, porque ya sé que yo no me explico). 

Al final va a ser verdad eso de que es mejor la economía real... :XX:


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 19 cortos en el daxie, eh?
> 
> Malvado especulador :XX: :XX:
> 
> Ya sabe deje el pt y juegue de verdad, que con una de esas se retira, o no, dependiende de lo caro que sean sus vivios :XX: :XX:



Solo entrare de verdad el dia que me sobren 20,000 euros, esperemos que sea pronto, como esto siga asi y los cereales sigan cayendo me voy al guano yo tambien jaja


----------



## Mr. Brightside (22 Sep 2011)

Tira un poco para arriba...


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

Esta subiendo a posta ahora, para que la caida no sea tan grande cuando abra en 20 minutos WS, si no, no tiene gracia que caiga sin parar, esto va a tirones, al final sobre el -6.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2011)

3 meses sin parlamento

Buuuff

Los cabrones van a dejar las bolsas como unos zorros, esto está dejado a la suerte de los especuladores y por supuesto de Tonuel.


----------



## Bob Page (22 Sep 2011)

el ibex está descontando la bajada del ibex.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2011)

chapilinux dijo:


> el ibex está descontando la bajada del ibex.



claro que sí, y esta tarde descontaremos la elección de España como sede del Mundial de Futbol del 82


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

Que lindos que son estos Bancos Franceses, se les esta cayendo hasta la pintura.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (22 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> una duda seria
> 
> lyxor no es de societe generale? q pasa si tienes un ETF de ellos y se declaran en quiebra?



Comprueba primero que no sea un ETN


----------



## burbufilia (22 Sep 2011)

Hola, sres. Sólo soy un ocasional de este hilo en los días que hacen afición para revisar la cartera, aun con la prohibición de cortos (siempre por nuestro bien, por supuesto). 

Pillo sitio para mi vuelta del trabajo. Aunque me imagino que Tonuel tendrá hoy más que yo. En ascuas me hallo por ver en qué queda el cierre. :rolleye:


----------



## dj-mesa (22 Sep 2011)

Se acabo, parece que sube con fuerza


----------



## Ajoporro (22 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Solo entrare de verdad el dia que me sobren 20,000 euros, esperemos que sea pronto, como esto siga asi y los cereales sigan cayendo me voy al guano yo tambien jaja



¿ Caen los cereales ...?. En Santabolsa veo las cotizaciones bajando a toda leche, pero en la Lonja de Rouen la cebada no baja ni pa Dios, ni en Francia ni en La Mancha ... los agricultores de Albacete y Cuenca guardan la cebada como si fuera su " tesooorooo ..." .. panda garrulos .. van a conseguir que deje de echarle pienso a mis guarros ...


----------



## mc_toni (22 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Se acabo, parece que sube con fuerza



Es logico no? EEUU abre a la baja, el ibex sube ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (22 Sep 2011)

Se nos va el guano.  

Me tienta hasta ponerme largo intradía.


----------



## kokaine (22 Sep 2011)

AL final hoy no morimos???

el S&P ha repuntado algo desde minimos pero el Dow esta un poco tontico... aunque claro es normal, es la hora de la siesta.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Sep 2011)

Suerte esta tarde, y que tengan muchas plusva, pasare para recoger la certificacion de Sacyr y alguna mas.


----------



## INTRUDER (22 Sep 2011)

> 15:48:32 h.
> Índices Serenity markets
> 
> Variación en % y cotización:
> ...



Si parece que sube ............ :XX:


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2011)

kokaine dijo:


> AL final hoy no morimos???
> 
> el S&P ha repuntado algo desde minimos pero el Dow esta un poco tontico... aunque claro es normal, es la hora de la siesta.



Es que en el telediario han dicho que la bolsa bajaba un 4% y ya saben que las TVs son un gran formador de sentimientos contrarios


----------



## Overlord (22 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Se acabo, parece que sube con fuerza


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

Ajoporro dijo:


> ¿ Caen los cereales ...?. En Santabolsa veo las cotizaciones bajando a toda leche, pero en la Lonja de Rouen la cebada no baja ni pa Dios, ni en Francia ni en La Mancha ... los agricultores de Albacete y Cuenca guardan la cebada como si fuera su " tesooorooo ..." .. panda garrulos .. van a conseguir que deje de echarle pienso a mis guarros ...



Vivo en Argentina, aunque naci en España, soy trading de cereales, aca las pizarras de cereales basan sus numeros en el mercado de chicago, y hace unas semanas que vienen para abajo mal.


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2011)

Alfinal, mucha bajada, mucho pánico.... pero... se va viendo el discurrir de las cosas... y ni pánico ni leches. Todo está medido y bien medido. Ya sé que así no es tan divertido, pero es lo que hay...


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Vivo en Argentina, aunque naci en España, soy trading de cereales, aca las pizarras de cereales basan sus numeros en el mercado de chicago, y hace unas semanas que vienen para abajo mal.



aca en sudamerica a los cerdos les dan un premezcla hecha entre maiz partido y expeller de soja, calcula unos 430 dolares la tonelada.

Pero no nos desviemos que hoy es un lindo dia para seguir los mercados y ver si nos vamos al guano. jaja


----------



## kokaine (22 Sep 2011)

Mulder tienes razon, hasta que no abra T5 y Antena3 anunciando el fin del mundo bursátil no me meteré largo (lo mio es el buy&hold).


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2011)

Un Largo, porqueyolovalgo, al Sp en 1128.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Comprueba primero que no sea un ETN




que es eso???


----------



## locoAC (22 Sep 2011)

¿Alguien tiene huevos de hacer de Rappel y profetizar un suelo en el IBEX, el DAX o el SP500? A ver si hay consenso forero.

De regalo, un comodín para librarse del negro de zuloman por una vez.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (22 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> que es eso???



¿Qué es un ETN?
La estructura que posee un ETN es similar a la de un producto estructurado mediante el cual el inversor compra un activo financiero que cotiza en bolsa y que replica un índice de forma diaria en tiempo real, tiene un vencimiento (normalmente a muy largo plazo) y en esta fecha de vencimiento se abona al inversor la revalorización del índice correspondiente.

Una de las diferencias que tiene este producto respecto de los ETFs es que mientras la cartera de un ETF está compuesta por los componentes del índice, la cartera de un ETN está compuesta por bonos y opciones que replican al subyacente en tiempo real.

Ademas, con *un ETN existe riesgo de crédito del emisor* pudiendo tener pérdidas un nuestra inversión por la bajada de calificación crediticia del mismo, en cambio en un ETF es como un fondo de inversión donde la cartera está respaldada por los propios valores que lo componen.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene huevos de hacer de Rappel y profetizar un suelo en el IBEX, el DAX o el SP500? A ver si hay consenso forero.
> 
> De regalo, un comodín para librarse del negro de zuloman por una vez.



0, 0 y 0 respectivamente.

(Todo sea por un "thanks" de Tonuel).

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Un Largo, porqueyolovalgo, al Sp en 1128.



1136 fuera. Voy a por palomitas.


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2011)

El quequiera saber de suelos... Sólo tiene que buscar los mínimos de 2009. Pueden ser una buena indicación... El SP a 650. Y olé.


----------



## univac (22 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Solo entrare de verdad el dia que me sobren 20,000 euros, esperemos que sea pronto, como esto siga asi y los cereales sigan cayendo me voy al guano yo tambien jaja



Con ese ratio de beneficio, ni empezando con 1000 euros...

Y cuanto dice que lleva con la cuenta demo?

De todos modos, chapeau


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

univac dijo:


> Con ese ratio de beneficio, ni empezando con 1000 euros...
> 
> Y cuanto dice que lleva con la cuenta demo?
> 
> De todos modos, chapeau



semana y media llevo con la demo de igmarket. Igualmente me ayudo un poco la suerte, eso si, cuando se veia guano o subida lo metia todo.


----------



## Elvensen (22 Sep 2011)

Hoy iba a ser Guano del bueno, pero ya sabemos todos lo que han hecho a ultima hora...


----------



## kokaine (22 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene huevos de hacer de Rappel y profetizar un suelo en el IBEX, el DAX o el SP500? A ver si hay consenso forero.
> 
> De regalo, un comodín para librarse del negro de zuloman por una vez.



Pues a mi que me gusta ver los graficos a muy largo plazo, en el IBEX que es el que sigo veria un suelo sobre los 6800-7000 (minimos de 2009) y otro mas abajo sobre los 5800-6000 (minimos de 2002); ya por debajo de eso no se ven suelos importantes, entonces si que podriamos decir que para suelo el 0.

Saludos.


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

a ver por que rumbo se decide, llevamos un buen rato en plano desde el ultimo rebote.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Sep 2011)

Se me acaba de ejecutar el otro corto, ya que no cambie el limite, pues cerrado corto del daxie con mas 275 pipos. Como dije, un compañero de profesion del señor Fran200 me chivo la caidita de hoy, yo ya he cumplido mi semana, y todo el mes, les leo ya la semana que viene, intenten subirlo asi podre meterle mas cortos desde mas arriba. :XX: :XX:

Que facil es esto con las maquinitas y la informacion que tienen algunos, asi yo tambien gano,


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> El quequiera saber de suelos... Sólo tiene que buscar los mínimos de 2009. Pueden ser una buena indicación... El SP a 650. Y olé.



na .. soy un gallina:cook: no gané, ni perdí
1_ conservar el capital
2_ no olvidar la 1 regla
::


----------



## Claca (22 Sep 2011)

A todo esto, yo sigo con lo mío: el BUND. Desde la mañana las bolsas mantienen o han profundizado pérdidas, no así este índice que deja una vela de rechazo en zona de máximos. "Malas noticias, pánico, bolsas cayendo a plomo, pero el BUND marcando divergencias con subidas mucho más modestas, así se hará el suelo", decía la profecía, bueno, no, lo decía yo. El ingrediente más importante para verlo, la paciencia ;-)


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Sep 2011)

alguien sabe lo que le pasa al dax


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

Menudo bajon que se estan marcando para el cierre Europeo, si esto sigue asi mañana otro dia de bajadas.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> A todo esto, yo sigo con lo mío: el BUND. Desde la mañana las bolsas mantienen o han profundizado pérdidas, no así este índice que deja una vela de rechazo en zona de máximos. "Malas noticias, pánico, bolsas cayendo a plomo, pero el BUND marcando divergencias con subidas mucho más modestas, así se hará el suelo", decía la profecía, bueno, no, lo decía yo. El ingrediente más importante para verlo, la paciencia ;-)




llevo poco tiempo por este hilo, acaba de mirar el gráfico del Bund, no empieza a marcar divergencias bajistas?


----------



## Claca (22 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> llevo poco tiempo por este hilo, acaba de mirar el ráfico del Bund, no empieza a marcar divergencias bajistas?



Efectivamente, en diario acumula muchas divergencias bajistas, pero lo interesante no viene por ahí. Cuando llegue el momento y esté confirmado, colgaré un gráfico que explica muchas cosas.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Efectivamente, en diario acumula muchas divergencias bajistas, pero lo interesante no viene por ahí. Cuando llegue el momento y esté confirmado, colgaré un gráfico que explica muchas cosas.



Deberia ud. ser guionista de cine de suspense.

Gracias por toda la info que proporcionas, te leo en background.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Sep 2011)

Abierto en 7760. Como mañana haya gap a la baja me mandrilean. Suerte que he cambiado de residencia recientemente, espero que los negros de Zuloman no hayan actualizado mi dirección en su base de datos 

Enviado desde mi HTC Desire usando Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrelfus (22 Sep 2011)

Para los expertos, a q se debe el rebote que hubo tan grande, porque parecía que hoy hiba a haber guano del bueno je je


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2011)

Hondanadas de certificados traigo...  )



Abengoa -7,31%
Indra -7,26%
FCC -6,73%
Gamesa -6,12%
Sacyr -5,99%
IAG -5,50%
OHL -5,49%
BBVA -5,46%
Iberdrola -5,38%
Acerinox -5,20%
Enagas -5,02%
Santander -5,00%
Bankinter -4,87%
Tecnicas -4,86%
Abertis -4,82%
Gas Natural -4,68%
Telefonica -4,68%
Mapfre -4,63%
Endesa -4,61%
Acciona -4,58%
Amadeus -4,52%
Repsol -4,51%


PSI 20 -5,46%
BEL 20 -5,38%
DAX 30 -5,09%
CAC 40 -5,09%
EUROSTOXX 50 -4,63%
IBEX 35 -4,62%
FTSE 100 -4,57%







Arcelor -8,89%





Bienvenidos de nuevo a los sietemiles... 

Saludos


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2011)

Ostras pedrín, lo de Arcelor...


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Sep 2011)

Mulder,
Where're you?


----------



## Quemao (22 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Ostras pedrín, lo de Arcelor...




Pues sería el momento ahora para comprar. Ahora que están bajas.


----------



## dj-mesa (22 Sep 2011)

Mulder???? Mulder!!! como ha ido el día (nos tienes mal acostumbrarlos)


----------



## morgan (22 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Hondanadas de certificados traigo...  )
> 
> 
> Gamesa -6,12%
> ...



En días como hoy, estas 2 son un seguro de vida para los cortos. Nunca decepcionan.

Benditas sean 8:.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

a ver como cierran hoy los gUSAnos, pero pueden estar abriendose las puertas del averno (a ver si esta ya es la definitiva)

alguien me puede confirmar algo q he leido en una fuente no muy fiable.......... el PMI manufacturero chino esta por debajo de 50??????


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy a pesar de las bajadas ha sido otro día gacelero-mandrilero, aunque al menos hoy si que nos han dado algunas pistas interesantes del partido que han tomado los leoncios, hoy a las 9:55 han hecho una operación de venta de 102 contratos, entre las 9:59 y las 10 no tengo nada, pero la proximidad de tan solo unos segundos entre órdenes mediocres me da a entender que se han vendido 231 contratos en ese momento.

Hacia las 11:15 han hecho el saldo mínimo del día, a partir de ahí el saldo ha ido creciendo poco a poco, de esta forma hacia las 16:00 han comprado 102 contratos, a las 16:20 han comprado otro paquete de 123 contratos y en general se han puesto compradores hasta poco antes de las 17 donde han empezado a vender, aunque poca cosa.

En subasta hemos tenido compras y ventas pero al final el saldo ha subido ligeramente.

En resumen, parece que han empezado el día poniendo toda la carne en el asador de los cortos, pero a media tarde han empezado a darle la vuelta a la gacela para empezar a comprar y así ponerla bien doradita, diría que esperan subidas y gap al alza para mañana, parece que confían en los gringos, pero la cercanía del cierre con los mínimos del día no me hace confiar tanto en ello y creo que mañana podríamos tener un inicio de sesión bajista de nuevo.


----------



## Claca (22 Sep 2011)

SAN:







Bajista, pero bajista de narices. Por ahora nada nos hace pensar que haya que comprar. A la hora de plantear objetivos, siempre intento ir de menos a más, en un saludable ejercicio de prudencia, es por ello que considero la zona más probable de objetivo sobre los 4,8 euros, con el soporte más importante en el entorno 4,40, el cual, si llega, nos revelará las intenciones del precio.

El soporte en los 5,15, la siguiente referencia a vigilar, aunque no se puede ser demasiado optimista. Como comentario final, añado que de momento veo difícil que pierda los 4,00, pero es un hablar por hablar.


----------



## Claca (22 Sep 2011)

Ah, me olvidaba, echad un ojo a las caídas del 2002 luego del techo, porque creo que es mucho más probable un movimiento similar a ese, que otro 2008. Llevamos un susto muy grande y, cuidado, que todavía queda.


----------



## Burbuoso (22 Sep 2011)

Quemao dijo:


> Pues sería el momento ahora para comprar. Ahora que están bajas.



......Algunos nunca aprenden.........el ansia codiciera les pierde...........


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (22 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> a ver como cierran hoy los gUSAnos, pero pueden estar abriendose las puertas del averno (a ver si esta ya es la definitiva)
> 
> alguien me puede confirmar algo q he leido en una fuente no muy fiable.......... el PMI manufacturero chino esta por debajo de 50??????



Sector manufacturero de China se ralentiza en septiembre. Noticias en Invertia


La continua desaceleración del amplio sector de manufacturas apunta a un enfriamiento de la segunda mayor economía mundial, pero analistas ven pocos riesgos de una caída brusca en el corto plazo debido a la resistente demanda interna.

El índice instantáneo de órdenes de compras (PMI), diseñado para estimar la producción industrial de China antes de que los datos oficiales sean dados a conocer, cayó a 49,4% en septiembre desde la cifra final de agosto de 49,9% y permaneció por debajo de la marca de 50 puntos por tercer mes consecutivo.

Las exportaciones de China en agosto retrocedieron desde un récord máximo y las importaciones subieron, indicando que la economía está sintiendo las consecuencias de una demanda mundial más débil, mientras la demanda local sigue resistiendo.

Analistas en general esperan que las exportaciones se desaceleren más en los próximos meses, como lo índica la débil cifra de nuevos pedidos.

Tanto el índice de nuevos pedidos como el de nuevos pedidos de exportaciones cayeron por debajo de la marca de 50 puntos en septiembre, reflejando una bajada en la demanda mundial debido a que los consumidores están inquietos por la posibilidad de una nueva recesión en Estados Unidos y la cada vez peor crisis de deuda de la zona euro.

Otros subíndices que no alcanzaron la marca de 50 puntos incluyen a los de producción, stocks de compras y empleo.

"Los temores de una caída brusca no tienen fundamentos. La demanda externa se debilitó un poco, pero los datos oficiales sobre comercio aún muestran un crecimiento sólido de las exportaciones", dijo Qu Hongbin, economista de China en HSBC.

"La resistente demanda doméstica es suficiente para apoyar un crecimiento de entre un 8,5 a un 9% en los próximos trimestres", declaró.

De hecho, el HSBC cree que una cifra del PMI tan baja como 48 puntos para China aún apunta a una producción industrial anual de 12 a 13% y un crecimiento del 9% en el producto interno bruto, incluso si indica una contracción en la actividad industrial en el mes.

El sector industrial de China, que incluye las manufacturas y la exploración de recursos, corresponde a cerca de un 40% del producto interno bruto del país.

Después de registrar un crecimiento económico del 10,4% para todo el 2010, la tasa de expansión de la economía de China bajó a un 9,5% en el segundo trimestre.

Las presiones a los precios de fábricas, por otra parte, subieron en septiembre, lo que indica que los expertos en políticas de chino aún enfrentan el difícil desafío de controlar la inflación.

El subíndice de precios de entrada subió a 58,8 puntos en septiembre, su nivel más alto en cuatro meses.

La inflación anual a los consumidores bajó a un 6,2% en agosto desde un máximo de tres años, mientras que la actividad económica se desaceleró, destacando las expectativas de que el banco central podría detener nuevos endurecimientos de su política.

Se espera que la inflación se enfríe gradualmente a fines del 2011, a medida que se desacelera el crecimiento económico, pero ciertamente estará cerca de superar la meta de un 4% para todo el año. (Información de Kevin Yao; editado en español por Ricardo Figueroa)


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2011)

Guano del bueno. Luego me conecto y nos echamos una risas.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (22 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> En días como hoy, estas 2 son un seguro de vida para los cortos. Nunca decepcionan.
> 
> Benditas sean 8:.



Sacyr y Gamesa, las que yo tenía en cortos. En todo guano no fallan, junto con sus amigas Telecirco y Arcelor...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (22 Sep 2011)

*Bankia* *-0,05%*

No hay nada en esta vida como estar "intervenido".


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Sector manufacturero de China se ralentiza en septiembre. Noticias en Invertia
> 
> 
> La continua desaceleración del amplio sector de manufacturas apunta a un enfriamiento de la segunda mayor economía mundial, pero analistas ven pocos riesgos de una caída brusca en el corto plazo debido a la resistente demanda interna.
> ...



muchas gracias, caballero


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

estoy viendo el discurso del presidente de Iran en la Onu y el palo que le pega a USA es como una declaracion de guerra, las bolsas otra vez para abajo.


----------



## kokaine (22 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> SAN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, el unico pero es que hay TANTA gente esperando el SAN en 4,xx que parece hasta demasiado facil. O bien no llega o se llevan por delante el 4. A saber.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (22 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> estoy viendo el discurso del presidente de Iran en la Onu y el palo que le pega a USA es como una declaracion de guerra, las bolsas otra vez para abajo.



¿Donde puede verse eso, please?


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

es todo tan claro, tan seguro.............q lo mas probable es q no pase

no os da esa sensacion de trampa? (si hoy cierra usa por debajo de 1120 entonces ya es una realidad)


----------



## credulo (22 Sep 2011)

kokaine dijo:


> Muy interesante, el unico pero es que hay TANTA gente esperando el SAN en 4,xx que parece hasta demasiado facil. O bien no llega o se llevan por delante el 4. A saber.



El problema es que cuando llegue el rebote la mayoría nos quedaremos mirando incrédulos a que baje más. Si la semana que viene santander está a los 4,0X la gente no entrará por miedo.


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> ¿Donde puede verse eso, please?



cnn en español, desde Argentina, En España ni idea, pero esperate un rato y veras como lo suben a youtube, la primera parte es IMPERDIBLE. Se retiraron la mayoria de gobiernos occidentales.


----------



## Claca (22 Sep 2011)

Es que no sé que pensáis... con la de noticias que caerán, no creo que haya mucha gente dispuesta a entrar, y menos para mantener. Credulo lo ha definido perfectamente, la sensación que tendrá la gente será de "probablemente caerá más". En cualquier caso, esto hay que seguirlo día a día y no confiarse, aunque a menudo las cosas son las que son y es el ruido ambiental lo que distorsiona la percepción del gráfico (los 11.000 clarísimos como resistencia en el IBEX, y anda que la gente no compró y compró).


----------



## credulo (22 Sep 2011)

Tyrelfus dijo:


> Para los expertos, a q se debe el rebote que hubo tan grande, porque parecía que hoy hiba a haber guano del bueno je je



Sin ser experto, han sido unos 100 puntos de rebote al tocar el entorno de los 7800. Claca ya mencionó que los 7835 eran un nivel importante para hoy. Yo no veo nada raro.

Un consejo, cuide su ortografía. Como le vea Pecata le deja fino...


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2011)

Situación de las bolsas mundiales de un sólo vistazo....









Aquí más y mejor... con mapa interactivo y todo... lo bien que me vendría una virguería parecida para unas cosillas que ando pensando... (nada que ver con bolsa).

A propósito: Corto en el Sp en 1125.... y que Dios nos pille confesados...


----------



## burbufilia (22 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Es que no sé que pensáis... con la de noticias que caerán, no creo que haya mucha gente dispuesta a entrar, y menos para mantener. Credulo lo ha definido perfectamente, la sensación que tendrá la gente será de "probablemente caerá más". En cualquier caso, esto hay que seguirlo día a día y no confiarse, aunque a menudo las cosas son las que son y es el ruido ambiental lo que distorsiona la percepción del gráfico (los 11.000 clarísimos como resistencia en el IBEX, y anda que la gente no compró y compró).



La llamada "gente de a pie" me dice que tiene que caer más. Y qué quieres que te diga, esto me recuerda a la anécdota del limpiabotas, pero a la inversa. Mi expectativa es que los suelos no están demasiado lejos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Las bolsas caen un 4.5% y a algunos no les parece que ha habido guano ::
> 
> Quedan más de 2h para el cierre en Wall St., y se está tonteando con los 1125, aunque los osciladores y el volumen parecen indicar que se le acaba la fuerza a la tendencia bajista. Veremos como se resuelve el dilema y la divergencia.
> 
> ...



Esta historieta de hoy la he visto en los últimos 3 años como 20-30 veces...:rolleye:...mientras no se toque los 7000 me seguiré limando las uñas tan pancho Hoyga...8:


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

Esto no se levanta hasta la semana que viene, DJ va a cerrar con minimos diarios si sigue asi. Mañana otro dia parecido al de hoy.


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

El ibex en igmarket a 7769, me da a mi que la semana se cierra sobre los 7450.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Sep 2011)

los usanos vuelven a estar con el rollo del techo de la deuda, mañana se quedan sin "pasta", y ayer votaron que no.

Esta tarde/noche usana vuelven a votar.

nos vamos a los 1110 del futuro?


----------



## Le Truhan (22 Sep 2011)

EEUU no ha bajado casi en comparación a Europa, bajará para ponerse a tono, seguirá bajando Europa y la diferencia continuará, lo que parece es que hay que esperar a que baje bastante más.


----------



## The Replicant (22 Sep 2011)

estoooooo, ejem, el SP500 tocando los mínimos de los dias del apocalipsis de principios de agosto....

mamá miedo :8:


----------



## locoAC (22 Sep 2011)

SP500 probando por debajo 1120. Niveles no vistos desde Sept'2010.

1,118.92 -47.84 *(-4.10%)*


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

en las proximas dos horas seguramente nos estemos jugando la evolucion de los indices la semana q viene........ creoooooo


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

Donde esta el oso del guano que no lo veo por ningun lado bailando??


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

que pedazo de chute acaba de dar DJ, de -4.1 a 3.3 en 5 segundos.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Sep 2011)

velote positivo de 13'75 puntos en 5 min. wtf?

(ha sido tocar los 1110 y menudo rebote)


----------



## jcfdez (22 Sep 2011)

Catapum!!!


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

ha aparecido dios !!!!!! su señal es nitida!!!!

q no vea al oso, q nos le mata


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

ahora se viene la bajada de verdad. Es solo para engañar ese chute, estan desesperados.

edito: alguien se equivoco de tecla me parace, no es normal lo que paso o si?


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

el primer ataque a los 1120 lo han aguantado, a ver si probamos una segunda vez......... hay mucho en juego

como se rompa a Fran200 no le vemos hasta octubre


----------



## jcfdez (22 Sep 2011)

Si no da otro tirón perdemos mínimos....


----------



## rafaxl (22 Sep 2011)

Estos hijos de puta yankis no nos van a dejar sin su acto rastrero diario, estense tranquilos lo tienen en los genes.

Otro 40 puntos parriba en el dow en 20 segundos, ya empiezan.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2011)

Pues que se den prisa, que le han metido gas


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

Los van a perder en minutos, no me creo que no cierre con un -4 tal como se esta dando el dia. y mañana mas y peor.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Sep 2011)

Vean como esta el mundo, hoy me han ofrecido un trabajo de becario a 5,5 horas por 300 pavos al mes. No se que hacer con tanto dinero, bueno si, todo al san!!

PD: ingeniero de teleco.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

eso ha sido para q el ariete agarrara carrerilla, a ver si ahora las puertas del averno resisten

dale oso guanoso !!!!


----------



## ghkghk (22 Sep 2011)

Idiota de mí por dejarme liar por Europa y sus eones.... Los yankis sí saben como cuidar a sus inversores. 

Recordar que el euro ha pasado de 1,378 a 1,348 en este par de días de caida...


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> ahora se viene la bajada de verdad. Es solo para engañar ese chute, estan desesperados.
> 
> edito: alguien se equivoco de tecla me parace, no es normal lo que paso o si?



usted lleva poco por aqui, verdad?


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> usted lleva poco por aqui, verdad?



Asi es, llevo unos 5 meses nada mas. porque lo decis? por lo de la tecla?)

Edito: me di de alta en el foro hace 2 meses, pero lo seguia desde hace 5.


----------



## kokaine (22 Sep 2011)

Si DIOS dice que no, pues sera que no.

Dejaremos el fin del mundo para otro dia.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

si, una cosa es lo q deberia pasar y otra estos "elementos fuera de toda logica" q se suelen dar mas de lo q cree......... igual ha sido un tironcito q ha metido la FED a ver si la gente picaba al alza, algun broker "dedos de picha" q ha metido mal una orden  (aquella trola si q fue gorda y nadie explico nada), etc

mal pinta para todas las materias primas.....recesion + no Q3= bajada de precios

no?


----------



## rafaxl (22 Sep 2011)

Salio Saruman el Blanco a frenar la caida y caput.

Tengo la sana impresion de que ya hemos visto minimos por hoy.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

kokaine dijo:


> Si DIOS dice que no, pues sera que no.
> 
> Dejaremos el fin del mundo para otro dia.



pues hoy en dia la gente esta especialmente atea ::


----------



## Claca (22 Sep 2011)

VIX:







Si rompe por arriba, ya sabéis lo que toca ¿no? (recupero gráfico del pasado)


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

Fijate que hoy esta bajando todo, el oro que suele ser refugio para dias como hoy esta a 1745, llevamos un buen rato con subida y bajada en DJ entre 3.5 y 4.2 , a ver que pasa, si cierra arriba de 4 mañana ostion otra vez segun mi opinion.


----------



## morgan (22 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Sacyr y Gamesa, las que yo tenía en cortos. En todo guano no fallan, junto con sus amigas Telecirco y Arcelor...



Hoy he entrado corto en gamesa en 3.13, y en media hora se me ha puesto en 3.04 (suficiente para mi).

Como llegue a 1 euro compro 100 acciones para quedármelas y poder ir a la junta de accionistas a dar besos y abrazos por los grandes momentos que nos ha dado ::


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Fijate que hoy esta bajando todo, el oro que suele ser refugio para dias como hoy esta a 1745, llevamos un buen rato con subida y bajada en DJ entre 3.5 y 4.2 , a ver que pasa, si cierra arriba de 4 mañana ostion otra vez segun mi opinion.



Opino que el oro y la plata puede ser una muy buena opción de cortos para medio/largo plazo


----------



## tarrito (22 Sep 2011)

jojojo, muy buenos sus dibujitos ... como Siempre.

ya he visto sus tarifas por tirar unas líneas ¿Cuánto cobra por tira cómica? ¿Para cuándo la próxima?

ya sé, ya sé ... nos pasamos el día llorando y pidiendo, pidiendo y llorando.

Mensaje para Claca, por supuesto


----------



## Claca (22 Sep 2011)

Lo del techo del gasto, la Fed, Grecia o cualquier otra cosa... ¡ni puto caso! 

Vamos a ver, ¿no pasó este verano lo contrario? Justo cuando se solucionó, al menos temporalmente, el tema del techo de gasto USA, empezaron las caídas más fuertes, ¿por qué? Porque el dinero ya se había posicionado a la baja, luego tocaba caer durante una temporadita, independientmente de los fundamentales del momento. El dinero siempre se mueve antes de las noticias, así es el orden en cada turno de este juego. 

Si quiebra EEUU, pero veo que el mercado sigue bajo control, como está en estos momentos, añado, yo me lanzo a comprar sin pensarlo dos veces en cuanto vea el más mínimo indicio de suelo.


----------



## loblesa (22 Sep 2011)

como quedaría traducido al cristiano paladino??


VIX (Volatility Index) es un oscilador financiero que mide la volatilidad sobre las opciones puts del S&P 500, es una medida ampliamente utilizada de riesgo de mercado.

En el momento en que hay alta volatilidad, el VIX alcanza una cifra elevada y se correlacionan con caídas del S&P 500, indicándonos que en el mercado hay miedo y pesimismo y suele coincidir con mínimos en el índice de referencia, es en estos momentos donde se producen fuertes movimientos en los mercados bursátiles, mientras que cuando el VIX está en mínimos, hay alegría y confianza. Se calcula utilizando una serie de opciones del S&P 500. Aunque existen otros índices de volatilidad, como son el VXN para el Nasdaq 100 y el VXD para el Dow Jones Industrial Average, el VIX es el más famoso y utilizado.

La teoría de este indicador es que si el mercado es bajista, los inversores creen que el mercado va a caer, cubrirán sus carteras comprando más puts y por el contrario si los operadores son alcistas no compraran puts, puesto que no verán la necesidad de protegerse. En definitiva descuenta expectativas en un futuro cercano y en general funciona en sentido inverso al índice. Por debajo de 20 es un indicador de posible techos en los mercados financieros bursátiles.



Claca dijo:


> VIX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Claca (22 Sep 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> jojojo, muy buenos sus dibujitos ... como Siempre.
> 
> ya he visto sus tarifas por tirar unas líneas ¿Cuánto cobra por tira cómica? ¿Para cuándo la próxima?
> 
> ...



En verdad tengo el tema de los dibujos muy abandonado, y mira que todavía tengo por ahí perdidos un par de bocetos con los que me parto yo solo, pero no creo que los pase a decente y, por lo tanto, no los colgaré.

Quedan para el recuerdo el resto de viñetas :_ )

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-caminito-de-los-17-000-a-83.html#post3628733

Nadie podrá negar que en este hilo sabemos como reirnos de nosotros mismos y pasarlo bien mientras tratamos un tema tan serio como es la bolsa.


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

otra vez el SP por debajo de los 1120.


----------



## davidautentico (22 Sep 2011)

credulo dijo:


> El problema es que cuando llegue el rebote la mayoría nos quedaremos mirando incrédulos a que baje más. Si la semana que viene santander está a los 4,0X la gente no entrará por miedo.



Obviamente el mínimo es muy difícil de coger y así debe ser. Se debe entrar cuando se vean CLAROS indicios de giro y con stop. Pero comprar cuando el cuchillo cae me parece un error grave.

saludos


----------



## Claca (22 Sep 2011)

loblesa dijo:


> como quedaría traducido al cristiano paladino??
> 
> 
> VIX (Volatility Index) es un oscilador financiero que mide la volatilidad sobre las opciones puts del S&P 500, es una medida ampliamente utilizada de riesgo de mercado.
> ...



Para resumirlo mucho, el VIX mide el miedo de los inversores, que sube cuando las bolsas bajan, de modo que normalmente el índice replica inversamente el comportamiento del SP500. 

Ahora mismo está desarrollando una figura que podría ser de continuación de tendencia (alcista), lo que conllevaría más caída en el SP500.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

señores, no se distraigan

esta hora, 60 minutos, 3600 segundos.......... q nos traeran alegria o pena.... 

segundo ataque a la linea de flotacion


----------



## kokaine (22 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lo del techo del gasto, la Fed, Grecia o cualquier otra cosa... ¡ni puto caso!
> 
> Vamos a ver, ¿no pasó este verano lo contrario? Justo cuando se solucionó, al menos temporalmente, el tema del techo de gasto USA, empezaron las caídas más fuertes, ¿por qué? Porque el dinero ya se había posicionado a la baja, luego tocaba caer durante una temporadita, independientmente de los fundamentales del momento. El dinero siempre se mueve antes de las noticias, así es el orden en cada turno de este juego.
> 
> Si quiebra EEUU, pero veo que el mercado sigue bajo control, como está en estos momentos, añado, yo me lanzo a comprar sin pensarlo dos veces en cuanto vea el más mínimo indicio de suelo.





Cuando eso pase, usted avise, no se corte .... 8:


----------



## ghkghk (22 Sep 2011)

Parece que a los inversores no les ha gustado mucho la compra de Goodrich por parte de United Technologies (o el precio de ésta), pero cabe recordar que éstos han batido previsiones de beneficio según consenso trimestre tras trimestre desde hace un año. Valor a vigilar si alguna vez les da por hacer suelo. Si no, a 0 euros la acción seguirá siendo una buena inversión para comprar unas pocas.


----------



## jcfdez (22 Sep 2011)

Me da que cierran con arreón alcista a los 1125 (futuro minSP) o por ahí.


----------



## morgan (22 Sep 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> La llamada "gente de a pie" me dice que tiene que caer más. Y qué quieres que te diga, esto me recuerda a la anécdota del limpiabotas, pero a la inversa. Mi expectativa es que los suelos no están demasiado lejos.



Hay mucha gente que ya está pensando seriamente entrar en SAN o TEF porque están baratas y de hecho, estoy seguro que muchos ya han ido entrando y haciendo un buy&hold porque el SAN está bajo y antes o después volverá por lo menos a 8 euros.

Yo lo único que veo es que estamos en una crisis galopante, a la que aún le quedan años de sufrimiento y que esto no es más que una sucesión de acontecimientos que se van a ir sucediendo y que nos esperan días de rebotes y días de guano brutal, pero con mas fuerza los segundos que los primeros, por lo que los indices deberían ir cada vez más abajo. En teoría, todo el mundo dice que no muy tarde estaremos en 6700. Quizá en 1 año o algo más estemos hablando de 5500.

Yo hace tiempo que lo de caro y barato me lo paso por el forro,porque es un concepto relativo y temporal. Hoy SAN a 5 euros puede parecer barato, pero como se vaya a 3, si luego sube a 5, a muchos le parecería luego caro. Hace unos años, unas acciones de SAN a 9 euros eran un "chollo", hoy es una barbaridad. Un amigo mio compró terras a 55 euros porque estaban tiradas de precio, ya que habían estado a 130.

Yo en ese sentido me da igual. Solo me fijo en el hoy, y en lo que valen hoy y a ver si le puedo sacar algo el mismo día, por lo que el precio solo es un indicador para mi del número que acciones que puedo comprar en ese momento. 

Fijese hoy. Gamesa ayer en mínimos históricos del 2002 y la gente vendiendo a saco y cayendo un 6%, cuando en teoría es superbarato.


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2011)

Vale, fuera en 1117.

Edito: además de bobo, soy la leche de oportuno...


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

ya ta, ya la hemos preparado.......... el oso guanoso hizo una brecha en la muralla

ahora hay q consolidarla


----------



## Diegol07 (22 Sep 2011)

el Sp en 1113, alguien cree que mañana habra rebote? yo no.


----------



## kokaine (22 Sep 2011)

Pues parece que vamos a por la enésima vez a probarnos en el 1100.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Sep 2011)

Sepan sus señorías que ya estoy legalmente autorizado para gobernar esta preciosidad:



Spoiler











Mañana vuelta al trabajo.

Lo del guano y tal me alegra sobremanera.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Sep 2011)

VAya subidon en 2 minutos del dow. De perder 500 puntos a 440 en un tris.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Sep 2011)

Por encima de 1120 de nuevo.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Sep 2011)

dios esta jugueton hoy.............


----------



## ghkghk (22 Sep 2011)

Hombres de poca fe...


----------



## jcfdez (22 Sep 2011)

jcfdez dijo:


> Me da que cierran con arreón alcista a los 1125 (futuro minSP) o por ahí.



Ahí vamos...si conseguimos pasar el 1120 del futuro.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2011)

Salganse que los mandrilean....


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Es que no sé que pensáis... con la de noticias que caerán, no creo que haya mucha gente dispuesta a entrar, y menos para mantener. Credulo lo ha definido perfectamente, la sensación que tendrá la gente será de "probablemente caerá más". En cualquier caso, esto hay que seguirlo día a día y no confiarse, aunque a menudo las cosas son las que son y es el ruido ambiental lo que distorsiona la percepción del gráfico (los 11.000 clarísimos como resistencia en el IBEX, y anda que la gente no compró y compró).



Hamijo Claca, el dinero de verdad se hace en el medio plazo y tras caidas como la actual.

Está comenzando un nuevo tramo a la baja tras el cual se podrá entrar con visión más a medio plazo.

Ahora toca analizar "los pequeños" detalle de este nuevo tramo de caida todos los días. Entrar en el mínimo no será posible, pero creeme que dará igual.

Lo mismo que las subidas se pasan 3 pueblos, las bajadas hacen lo mismo.

Se impone la calma y la prudencia, además de mucho análisis. No hay que precipitarse porque los movimientos están siendo muy graves para las tendencias de medio y largo plazo.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Sep 2011)

Acaban de meter el turbo, la puta que los pario. Ahora si que tiene pinta de haber legado dios. Se jodio el juego.


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Las bolsas caen un 4.5% y a algunos no les parece que ha habido guano ::
> 
> Quedan más de 2h para el cierre en Wall St., y se está tonteando con los 1125, aunque los osciladores y el volumen parecen indicar que se le acaba la fuerza a la tendencia bajista. Veremos como se resuelve el dilema y la divergencia.
> 
> ...




Técnicamente el SP tiene target en 1.010 - 1000.

Lo que me parece sumamente peligroso es que todo esto comenzó con un SHS clarísimo y ya sabemos como se las gastan estas figuras cuando les da por cumplirse.

El giro de mercado es de libro. Lo que toca es esperar con paciencia y dejar que se desangren.


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Acaban de meter el turbo, la puta que los pario. Ahora si que tiene pinta de haber legado dios. Se jodio el juego.



Rafaxl, el daño ya está hecho y lo normal es que lo cierren por encima de 1120. en el fondo me da igual.

Lo importante es que la bolsa está sin su chute por parte de la FED. Las manos fuertes están apostando por doblegar a la FED y europa.

Al final lo conseguirán. Es cuestión de tiempo, total el pufo lo van a pagar las siguientes generaciones :abajo:


----------



## kokaine (22 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Rafaxl, el daño ya está hecho y lo normal es que lo cierren por encima de 1120. en el fondo me da igual.
> 
> Lo importante es que la bolsa está sin su chute por parte de la FED. Las manos fuertes están apostando por doblegar a la FED y europa.
> 
> Al final lo conseguirán. Es cuestión de tiempo, total el pufo lo van a pagar las siguientes generaciones :abajo:



Pero a mi se me escapa que ganan con un crack mundial de verdad. Entiendo que quieran undir las bolsas para luego reflotarlas pero sin pasar ese punto de no -retorno.

Si hunden europa, al final lo pagan las manos fuertes porque son ellos los que cobran por los CDS; asi que yo veo mas bien unjuego de apretar , apretar pero no ahogar.


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2011)

kokaine dijo:


> Pero a mi se me escapa que ganan con un crack mundial de verdad. Entiendo que quieran undir las bolsas para luego reflotarlas pero sin pasar ese punto de no -retorno.
> 
> Si hunden europa, al final lo pagan las manos fuertes porque son ellos los que cobran por los CDS; asi que yo veo mas bien unjuego de apretar , apretar pero no ahogar.



Claro que apretarán, pero antes de ahogar la FED y Europan cederán.

As usual.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Sep 2011)

manguerazo en toda regla,no?
que coza maj ejtraña ::


----------



## kokaine (22 Sep 2011)

Ves la gráfica del S&P desde las 20:00 y me recuerda a esas pelis en que esta un tío medio muerto en el suelo y llega la ambulancia, se bajan los médicos y empiezan a endiñarle con el desfribilador, pummmm y el muerto pega un bote pero nada y pummmm......

...como acabara la historia..


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Sep 2011)

al final cerraron como abrieron, más o menos SP


----------



## rafaxl (22 Sep 2011)

Toma ya!! por encima de 1130. Ya os dije que son unos capullos desalmados, aun asi la caida de hoy esta bien. 

Aun lo subiran mas antes del cierre.


----------



## jcfdez (22 Sep 2011)

jcfdez dijo:


> Me da que cierran con arreón alcista a los 1125 (futuro minSP) o por ahí.



Bueno, no me negaréis que más o menos lo he clavado...se agradecerían unos thanks.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (22 Sep 2011)

Mañana posible mini rebote del gato muerto.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Sep 2011)

Bueno, ¿que pinta le veis al tema para un viernes?? xD.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (22 Sep 2011)

QUOTE=jcfdez;5032621]Bueno, no me negaréis que más o menos lo he clavado...se agradecerían unos thanks.[/QUOTE]

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## kokaine (22 Sep 2011)

Ultimamente sino recuerdo mal, los guanos los estamos dejando para los lunes.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Sep 2011)

Ya comienzan a subir los gringos y europa.

Mañana a lo mejor tenemos un buen rebote, a ver que excusa sacan, de momento ya sale a la luz lo de la recapitalizacion de los bancos inminente.


----------



## AssGaper (22 Sep 2011)

Ya os dije que ayer y hoy seria el dia de la capitulación final.

Ahora señores, LLEGA EL AVE FENIX. El rebote comienza mañana.

Espero que este mensaje, pase a la historia, de la gloria o de los fails. ::::


----------



## ghkghk (22 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Ya os dije que ayer y hoy seria el dia de la capitulación final.
> 
> Ahora señores, LLEGA EL AVE FENIX. El rebote comienza mañana.
> 
> Espero que este mensaje, pase a la historia, de la gloria o de los fails. ::::




En ese caso habré entrado con medio arsenal sólo un 3-3.5% demasiado pronto. Dios te oiga.

El otro 50% estaba reservado para los 6.000 del Ibex...


----------



## rafaxl (22 Sep 2011)

No si tal como va el tema ya, el ibex subiendo 50 puntos, lo mismo pasa como del lunes al martes. Bajamos un 3% y al dia siguiente subimos otro 3% o mas.

Me huele a encerrona el dia de hoy, desde el principio me ha dado mal rollo.

¿Fin del guano? me joderia que quedara asi, los yankis tendrian que caer mas aun, creo que europa en comparacion esta bastante mas abajo.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Sep 2011)

Condor dijo:


> Así como se sabe, de perogrullo, que el banco NO es tu amigo, se sabe, también, que recapitalizar bancos NO es una buena noticia.




Depende de para quien. A los accionistas les encanta que recapitalices su banco con tu dinero.


----------



## Janus (22 Sep 2011)

Netflix: ha cerrado en verde que no está mal para la que ha caido hoy. Entre ayer y hoy ha pegado dos tirones con entrada alta de dinero ... que rápidamente han replegado. Pero ya no está bajando. Si el SP sube un X% en dos días, Netflix puede subir 10.X% por la megasobreventa que acumula. Lo dicho ayer, al lorete!!!.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Sep 2011)

Vamos a por el 1% de subida ya. Mañana la subida puede ser considerable...

Tremendo putiferio de semana.


----------



## Caos (22 Sep 2011)

It's a trap!







Si la bolsa abre en verde puede que la hostia sea aún mayor.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Sep 2011)

Hay que reconocer que los 7.7XX de Robocapic y MV (MIA) están actuando cual Abismo de Helm para las huestes guaneras.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (22 Sep 2011)

Mañana vamos a ver, me da la sensación, verdes significativos en Santanderes, Gamesas, Arcelores y compañía...


----------



## ghkghk (22 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Mañana vamos a ver, me da la sensación, verdes significativos en Santanderes, Gamesas, Arcelores y compañía...



Hay un método infalible para ganar dinero. Coger una acción que haya bajado un 8% como MTS, y abrir tanto largo como corto con un 1,5% de SL en ambos. No sé que tendencia tendrán, pero o baja otro 4% o sube un 5%. Uno de los dos te va a dar suculentas plusvalías.

Que baje un 8% y al día siguiente esté casi plano es muy, muy raro.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (22 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hay un método infalible para ganar dinero. Coger una acción que haya bajado un 8% como MTS, y abrir tanto largo como corto con un 1,5% de SL en ambos. No sé que tendencia tendrán, pero o baja otro 4% o sube un 5%. Uno de los dos te va a dar suculentas plusvalías.
> 
> Que baje un 8% y al día siguiente esté casi plano es muy, muy raro.



Muchas muchas gracias. Voy a valorar esta idea.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Mañana posible mini rebote del gato muerto.



correctisimo, el futuro del mini SP ojo, está verde 1128.5


----------



## ghkghk (22 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Muchas muchas gracias. Voy a valorar esta idea.




ADVERTENCIA: Es un casino pero creo que con muchas cartas a tu favor. Los HDLGP estos mañana van, y con la volatilidad acostumbrada te saltan ambos y cierran en -0,02%...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ADVERTENCIA: Es un casino pero creo que con muchas cartas a tu favor. Los HDLGP estos mañana van, y con la volatilidad acostumbrada te saltan ambos y cierran en -0,02%...



Estaba pensando en la estrategia en la ducha 

Pero se me ocurre un problema, corregidme si me equivoco, o decidme cual sería la alternativa:

Si te posicionas al cierre del día anterior, si empieza perdiendo el valor por ejemplo un 3%, entiendo que te saltaría el SL del largo con esas pérdidas. Pero si a lo largo del día esas pérdidas se moderan o se pone en verde el valor, obtendrías pérdidas en los cortos...

¿O la operativa sería intradía?


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hay un método infalible para ganar dinero. Coger una acción que haya bajado un 8% como MTS, y abrir tanto largo como corto con un 1,5% de SL en ambos. No sé que tendencia tendrán, pero o baja otro 4% o sube un 5%. Uno de los dos te va a dar suculentas plusvalías.
> 
> Que baje un 8% y al día siguiente esté casi plano es muy, muy raro.



Be careful, a ver si va a dar un zig zag y al final se pierde en los dos. La estrategia es buena porque por volatilidad hacia algún lado tirará fuerte pero lo difícil es acertar en la venta. Además, dentro de la misma vela puede darse un movimiento ida, vuelta, ida rápido y se rompe por los dos lados. Es fácil que abra muy en el lado verde y con mucho movimiento por lo que va a ser difícil que alguien tenga corto y largo sobre el mismo precio.
Y de acertar, para que merezca la pena, hay que meter órdenes muy grandes porque ya de arriesgar por lo menos levantar un par de miles de euros al menos.:


----------



## ghkghk (23 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Estaba pensando en la estrategia en la ducha
> 
> Pero se me ocurre un problema, corregidme si me equivoco, o decidme cual sería la alternativa:
> 
> ...




Bueno, ya sería mala suerte que abriese con semejante diferencia al cierre y enseguida diese la vuelta sin darte ni unas pequeñas plusvalías siquiera. Pero lo que sí hay que hacer es entrar antes del cierre anterior, para ganar con el gap sea en la dirección que sea (y un stop holgado para que no se lo salten). 

Dicho esto, es una operativa gacelera de la peor calaña, y si fuera tan fácil aquí ganaría dinero hasta yo. Así que... stay away


----------



## ghkghk (23 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Be careful, a ver si va a dar un zig zag y al final se pierde en los dos. La estrategia es buena porque por volatilidad hacia algún lado tirará fuerte pero lo difícil es acertar en la venta. Además, dentro de la misma vela puede darse un movimiento ida, vuelta, ida rápido y se rompe por los dos lados. Es fácil que abra muy en el lado verde y con mucho movimiento por lo que va a ser difícil que alguien tenga corto y largo sobre el mismo precio.
> Y de acertar, para que merezca la pena, hay que meter órdenes muy grandes porque ya de arriesgar por lo menos levantar un par de miles de euros al menos.:




Obvio. 12 sueldos mensuales burbujeros medios


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Hay otra forma de hacerlo, y más barata, limitando las pérdidas del lado equivocado simplemente al premium: se llama strangle. Básicamente apuestas sobre una alta volatilidad, si estás acojonado por equivocarte hacia donde va a ir el mercado ahora pero tienes claro que va a ir hacia algún lado sin quedarse quieto, haces esto y tienes beneficio asegurado.
> 
> Incluso si lo clavas en el timing puedes beneficiarte en ambos sentidos si detectas el agotamiento de la tendencia y rompe hacia el lado contrario.



Vendría bien un cursillo, parece algo avanzado 

Si alguien puede explicarlo un poco detalladamente se agradecería.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Hay otra forma de hacerlo, y más barata, limitando las pérdidas del lado equivocado simplemente al premium: se llama strangle. Básicamente apuestas sobre una alta volatilidad, si estás acojonado por equivocarte hacia donde va a ir el mercado ahora pero tienes claro que va a ir hacia algún lado sin quedarse quieto, haces esto y tienes beneficio asegurado.
> 
> Incluso si lo clavas en el timing puedes beneficiarte en ambos sentidos si detectas el agotamiento de la tendencia y rompe hacia el lado contrario.





Mañana cuando esté un pelín más despejado lo releo, porque es francamente interesante. Por ejemplo, ¿alguien cree que MTS, Soc. Gen. o United Technologies van a tener mañana un día tranquilo?


----------



## 5megas (23 Sep 2011)

a modo de resumen,mañana como esperais que respondan los sres mercados? :o


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bueno, ya sería mala suerte que abriese con semejante diferencia al cierre y enseguida diese la vuelta sin darte ni unas pequeñas plusvalías siquiera. Pero lo que sí hay que hacer es entrar antes del cierre anterior, para ganar con el gap sea en la dirección que sea (y un stop holgado para que no se lo salten).
> 
> Dicho esto, es una operativa gacelera de la peor calaña, y si fuera tan fácil aquí ganaría dinero hasta yo. Así que... stay away



Gracias Ghkghk.

Aunque no veo tan raro que en estos días empiece un valor con un -5%, por ejemplo... ¿O en la práctica, cuando abre el mercado las variaciones no suelen ser tan pronunciadas? Tendré que estudiarlo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Sep 2011)

5megas dijo:


> a modo de resumen,mañana como esperais que respondan los sres mercados? :o



Yo, que no tengo ni idea, preveo un rebote (del gato muerto). ) Por lo menos en la apertura.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Gracias Ghkghk.
> 
> Aunque no veo tan raro que en estos días empiece un valor con un -5%, por ejemplo... ¿O en la práctica, cuando abre el mercado las variaciones no suelen ser tan pronunciadas? Tendré que estudiarlo.



Como bien sabrá tampoco es que sea un market maker precisamente, pero un 5% ya en apertura me parece bastante extraño.


----------



## 5megas (23 Sep 2011)

veremos a ver que ocurre... aunque los viernes suelen ser negros... y mas acercandonos a octubre como estamos....


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2011)

No paro de revisar las empresas relacionadas con commodities y cíclicas en USA y estoy de acuerdo con CAOS. Si se extrema mucho, mucho el dolor ... van a quedar precios de auténtico derribo en los valores americanos. No va a ser necesario mirar en SAN, BBVA etc...
Ya hay valores muy penalizados que están por debajo de precios del mínimo de 2009 (que habían subido posteriormente x4 ...). Y si se extrema el valor, van a quedar todavía muy por debajo. Cuando llegue el momento, publicaré un listado de valores detallado de estas posibles oportunidades. Porque estén seguros de que en el mundo de la banca, es posible que nada vuelva a ser igual ... pero en el mundo de las cíclicas y empresas con ebitda muy apalancado en los ciclos económicos, todo será como siempre pero en este escenario, aún más apalancado.
De momento algunos valores a tener en el radar serían:
-Ivanhoe Energy. En 7 meses, ha dividido por más de 3.
-Meritor. En el YTD, ha dividido por 4 aprox.
-Basic Energy Services. En dos meses, ha dividido por 3 aprox.
-Hercules Offshore. En 5 meses, ha dividido por 2 aprox.
-Coeur d'Alene Mines. Se ha pegado una buena hostia y está cerca de confirmar la rotura de un techo de cojones.
-Hecla Mining. A seguir.
-Silver Wheaton Corporation. A seguir si pierde los 30$.
-Ivanhoe Mines. A seguir porque está en caida y le queda muchísimo si el entorno de dificulta.
-Loews Corporation. A seguir al estar en pauta muy clara de bajada.
-Patriot Coal. Desde principios de año, ha dividido por 3 aprox.

Un consejo, en estos valores se trabaja con stops automáticos porque los mentales no funcionan ya que eso de "voy a esperar dos días a ver si recupera" no sucede. Cuando bajan y cuando suben, lo hacen con ganas y no mariconean.




Al lorete!!!


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Obvio. 12 sueldos mensuales burbujeros medios



Hombre, es para hacerlo en un día :ouch:
Crees que alguien trinca 2000 pavos en un día y el resto se dedica solo a leer este foro. Aparece el ansia y sube tanto la autoestimada que no ha pasado una hora y ya está haciendo un nuevo trade :XX::::Aplauso::cook::no::bla::abajo:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Como bien sabrá tampoco es que sea un market maker precisamente, pero un 5% ya en apertura me parece bastante extraño.



Habrá que analizar como se suelen comportar...

_Ajuste inicial

Para llegar al precio de apertura con el que se iniciará la sesión de bolsa se realiza un proceso previo de subasta en el que únicamente se reciben órdenes de compra o venta a precio limitado. Este precio se estipula al cumplirse una serie de requisitos con los que se busca contar con uno que permita negociar el mayor número de acciones posibles durante la sesión.

En ocasiones se cuenta con más de un precio capaz de asegurar una buena negociación así que deberán realizarse análisis de equilibrio entre oferta y demanda de los precios para seleccionarse el más adecuado. Si aún así no se llegara a una clara conclusión tendrán que fijarse en el precio de cierre de la jornada anterior para buscar el valor más próximo a este.

El precio determinado finalmente deberá respetar el llamado “rango estático” (límite máximo de variación) respecto al cierre de la jornada anterior que se establece para cada valor de forma periódica. Esto se establece para evitar bruscas variaciones de valor entre cierre y apertura. Estos límites varían entre una serie de bandas estandarizadas que son: 4%, 5%, 6%, 7% y 8% (10% para “Nuevo Mercado” y 8% para el “Latibex” que nombramos en el artículo sobre la estructura de la bolsa)._

Enlace


Por cierto. Si operas con CFD, ¿puedes estar corto y largo a la vez ene l mismo valor con el mismo broker?


----------



## Caos (23 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Vendría bien un cursillo, parece algo avanzado
> 
> Si alguien puede explicarlo un poco detalladamente se agradecería.



Cursillo acelerado: Tienes que comprar dos (o un multiplo, pero las mismas en ambos sentidos) opciones (o warrants, pero cuidado con los warrants, ya que es un mercado más opaco y el 'dealer' suele vender más caro), una call (derecho a comprar) y otra put (derecho a vender), con el mismo strike (precio objetivo del derivado) también puedes hacerlo con diferentes strikes, en cuyo caso el riesgo es mayor, ya que en caso de que el valor se quede entre los dos strikes perderías dinero, pero el potencial de beneficio también es mayor

Pagas el premium de la opción (que dado que la volatilidad es bastante alta, puede ser relativamente alto, especialmente si son warrants y no opciones comerciadas en mercado abierto). Lo peor que puede pasar es que te equivoques y tengas que vender esa opción a un precio más bajo -lo suyo es usar stops, como si se tratase de una acción cualquiera, pero cuidado porque las opciones se mueven mucho más rápido en su precio- (o expire sin valor), pero la otra opción ganará valor seguro y más que de sobra obtendrás beneficios.

Lo bueno es que, si compras opciones que expiran en Octubre tienes todavía 24 días de trading por delante, y en esos 26 cabe esperar que la incertidumbre de hacia donde va a ir la cosa se haya resuelto.

P.D: Hace falta un poco de conocimiento sobre como funcionan las opciones, pero diría que el riesgo de esta estrategia ahora es muy bajo incluso para alguien que no tenga mucha experiencia.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No paro de revisar las empresas relacionadas con commodities y cíclicas en USA y estoy de acuerdo con CAOS. Un consejo, en estos valores se trabaja con stops automáticos porque los mentales no funcionan ya que eso de "voy a esperar dos días a ver si recupera" no sucede. *Cuando bajan y cuando suben, lo hacen con ganas y no mariconean.*
> 
> 
> Al lorete!!!




Razón de más para que los primeros 15$ los gane otro.

Gracias por el análisis.


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Cursillo acelerado: Tienes que comprar dos (o un multiplo, pero las mismas en ambos sentidos) opciones (o warrants, pero cuidado con los warrants, ya que es un mercado más opaco y el 'dealer' suele vender más caro), una call (derecho a comprar) y otra put (derecho a vender), con el mismo strike (precio objetivo del derivado) también puedes hacerlo con diferentes strikes, en cuyo caso el riesgo es mayor, ya que en caso de que el valor se quede entre los dos strikes perderías dinero, pero el potencial de beneficio también es mayor
> 
> Pagas el premium de la opción (que dado que la volatilidad es bastante alta, puede ser relativamente alto, especialmente si son warrants y no opciones comerciadas en mercado abierto). Lo peor que puede pasar es que te equivoques y tengas que vender esa opción a un precio más bajo -lo suyo es usar stops, como si se tratase de una acción cualquiera, pero cuidado porque las opciones se mueven mucho más rápido en su precio- (o expire sin valor), pero la otra opción ganará valor seguro y más que de sobra obtendrás beneficios.
> 
> ...



Me dá que los conos invertidos ahora son bastante caros por el sobreprecio de las primas con motivo de la enorme volatilidad. Se tiene que mover bastante bastante para salir de la zona de pérdida en el que el cono está por debajo del eje X, no?. Tienes algo identificado que pueda ser interesante?.

Otro tema, es pensar con qué subyacente, etc...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Sep 2011)

¿Cuáles pueden ser las variaciones justo en la apertura? ¿Es normal que sean superiores, por ejemplo, al 3%? 

Con un mismo broker, y para un mismo valor, ¿puedes estar corto y largo?

Gracias.


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Cuáles pueden ser las variaciones justo en la apertura? ¿Es normal que sean superiores, por ejemplo, al 3%?
> 
> Con un mismo broker, y para un mismo valor, ¿puedes estar corto y largo?
> 
> Gracias.



En los brokers que conozco, sí se puede estar largo y corto sobre el mismo valor, índice etc...


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Vale, fuera en 1117.
> 
> Edito: además de bobo, soy la leche de oportuno...



Bueno pues al final... tengo que admitir que no estuvo tan mal. Aguanté un montón de pips en contra, convencido que caeríamos... y me acabé rindiendo justo antes de la parte "interesante". Me aseguré el beneficio, aunque me perdí la mejor tajada del bajón, por miedo a que llegara el arreón que efectivamente llegó.

Para mañana, yo diría que cuidadín... por volumen, por posición y por jugada de última hora, el SP ha quedado perfecto para recibir una patada y caer sin más a por los 1100. Máxime cuando casi todo el mundo espera volver a oir las campanas repicando. Y luego, es posible, es probable, tal vez... que tengamos reacción al alza... incluso fuerte.

Esa es mi interpretación... recuerden que, sobre todo el timing, no es lo mío y que, al final, me subo al carro sobre la marcha.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> En los brokers que conozco, sí se puede estar largo y corto sobre el mismo valor, índice etc...



¿Interdin entre ellos? 

Gracias.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (23 Sep 2011)

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Z9ggo8hahIk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ghkghk (23 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Cuáles pueden ser las variaciones justo en la apertura? ¿Es normal que sean superiores, por ejemplo, al 3%?
> 
> Con un mismo broker, y para un mismo valor, ¿puedes estar corto y largo?
> 
> Gracias.




Normales no son, pero como poderse seguro que se pueden.

Seguro que te puedes poner corto y largo. Mientras haces operaciones que generes comisión, para ellos como si en Unibet al Valencia-Barça apuestas al 1, a la X y al 2.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Sep 2011)

Ghkghk, con respecto a tu idea de operativa, he mirado simplemente la apertura de Mediaset y Gamesa, y si no lo he comprobado mal, han abierto con un -3,40% y -3,69%, respectivamente.

Por lo tanto, el riesgo de perder dinero es muy alto, porque si al final no hubiesen bajado más de ese porcentaje asumirías pérdidas muy importantes... Si no me equivoco.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Sep 2011)

Tal vez lo más interesante sería hacer esa operación intradía, justo en la apertura, esperando variaciones significativas ¿No crees?


----------



## ghkghk (23 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Tal vez lo más interesante sería hacer esa operación intradía, justo en la apertura, esperando variaciones significativas ¿No crees?



Pues quizá.. como bien sabes no tengo esta operativa muy desarrollada . Ha sido una idea como otra cualquiera.

Al fin y al cabo, si es tras la apertura, ya pasa a ser lo típico de subirse al barco y esperar que la marea te lleve a buen puerte.

Suerte!


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Interdin entre ellos?
> 
> Gracias.



Sorry. Son Interactive Brokers e IG Markets.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues quizá.. como bien sabes no tengo esta operativa muy desarrollada . Ha sido una idea como otra cualquiera.
> 
> Al fin y al cabo, si es tras la apertura, ya pasa a ser lo típico de subirse al barco y esperar que la marea te lleve a buen puerte.
> 
> Suerte!



Maduraré un poco la idea.  Muchas gracias por la idea, en todo caso.

El riesgo único de hacerlo intradía, a falta de reflexionarlo más, sería que el valor no varíe más del porcentaje de SL que hayas establecido, y tengas que asumir los gastos de la comisión de compra y venta... 
Pero en el caso de que eso pasase, y si realizas la operativa habitualmente, estimo que seguramente más del 50% de los días el valor varíe intradía más de ese porcentaje...

Añado: también es posible que te salte un SL, y posteriormente el valor gire... Es bastante arriesgado.

Seguiré pensando, gracias.


----------



## Yo2k1 (23 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Claro que apretarán, pero antes de ahogar la FED y Europan cederán.
> 
> As usual.



Cederá Europa en? Eurobonos? Salida del euro de países?
Que entiendes por que Europa ceda?


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.
> 
> Hoy a pesar de las bajadas ha sido otro día gacelero-mandrilero, aunque al menos hoy si que nos han dado algunas pistas interesantes del partido que han tomado los leoncios, hoy a las 9:55 han hecho una operación de venta de 102 contratos, entre las 9:59 y las 10 no tengo nada, pero la proximidad de tan solo unos segundos entre órdenes mediocres me da a entender que se han vendido 231 contratos en ese momento.
> 
> ...




Sr. Mulder, muchas gracias por estos análisis, sin ellos el hilo no es lo mismo. 



SP. 1128 >>>>1104
1128>>>>>1163 

Movimientos en 1132 a tener en cuenta.

Mucho cuidado ahí fuera, mucho trasvase de dinero, ya saben, mucha volatilidad. Atentos commodities y su evolución.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (23 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Cederá Europa en? Eurobonos? Salida del euro de países?
> Que entiendes por que Europa ceda?



Eurobonos a tutiplén.


----------



## Diegol07 (23 Sep 2011)

yo sigo pensando que mañana continuan las caidas.


----------



## The Replicant (23 Sep 2011)

buenos dias por la mañana,
señor pollastre, que nos tenemos que sacar unos eurillos para el fin de semana...


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Cederá Europa en? Eurobonos? Salida del euro de países?
> Que entiendes por que Europa ceda?



Caidas a saco de las bolsas, HF derribando valores de solera, alemanes poniéndose de los nervios porque se les va de las manos ........ llegada de los eurobonos.

Esto no aguanta así 1-2 meses.

La última etapa que preveía eran caidas violentas de índices y commodiries de forma simultanea.

Todavía queda dolor (SP en 1000 como mínimo) y chulibex en 6700. Hay que tener preparados los cargadores.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Interdin entre ellos?
> 
> Gracias.



Buenos días,

El hilo en off market tienes más movimiento que los cfds de Igmarkets 

En Interdin, estás corto o largo, pero no puedes tener ambas posiciones abiertas simultáneamente :


A ver hasta donde lleva el rebote hoy, tengo ganas de sacarle unos cuantos euros a mis largos :


----------



## rafaxl (23 Sep 2011)

A este paso pillamos los 8000 antes de la apertura. Me creeria cualquier cosa.

Subimos mas de un 1% en todos los indices, incluso los usa.


----------



## Claca (23 Sep 2011)

Buenos días

¿Os habéis fijado que el giro a la baja en el IBEX se ha hecho con una isla? Mientras no se cierre ese gap, feo, feo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> ¿Os habéis fijado que el giro a la baja en el IBEX se ha hecho con una isla? Mientras no se cierre ese gap, feo, feo...



por aprender. cuando y escala?


----------



## Yo2k1 (23 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> ¿Os habéis fijado que el giro a la baja en el IBEX se ha hecho con una isla? Mientras no se cierre ese gap, feo, feo...



Puedes traducir para los que no entendemos eso de la isla? Y feo por? Mas bajadas?


----------



## Nico (23 Sep 2011)

Desde mi ignorancia (que humilde soy en este foro ) tengo la sensación Rafaxl que han arrancado "por arriba" para tener tiempo de empapelar un rato al personal.

Acostumbro seguir el movimiento del Nivel II y lo que veo -por la regularidad y modo de moverse- es que casi casi que están las maquinitas solas en el parqué (hablo de SAN).

Pero, tiene toda la pinta de que se va para abajo en cualquier momento.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Sep 2011)

¿ahora Parriba? menudo bodrío...:abajo:


----------



## Claca (23 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Puedes traducir para los que no entendemos eso de la isla? Y feo por? Mas bajadas?



Dos gaps que aislan, de ahí el nombre, un tramo del precio. Puede ser una formación alcista o bajista. En este caso se abrió con gap al alza y durante cinco sesiones el gap no se cerró, si bien ayer el gap bajista con el que abrimos superó la zona abierta por el gap anterior, dejando supendidas entre dos huecos sin cerrar unas cuantas velas:







Las implicaciones en este caso son bajistas.


----------



## The Replicant (23 Sep 2011)

este gap que se ha cerrado en el ibex ha sido de los buenos, estoy en plan pollastre, ya cierro por hoy


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> este gap que se ha cerrado en el ibex ha sido de los buenos, estoy en plan pollastre, ya cierro por hoy



edit: bom dia!

hablando de futuro, toque a 7780 y los 70 de rigor que diria el maestro fran.

Aclarar, que mi operativa es ultracortoplazista, no mais de 5/10 minutos dentro, y a veces ni eso. Lo digo por si alguien (que lo dudo) se fia de algo que yo ponga por aqui.

Aqui hay mucho que aprender de varias personas, como siempre, es cuestion de cada uno ver quien te vende algo, o quien no. Porque como se ha dicho, afortunadamente aqui se puede aprender mucho de gratis.

Gracias maestros!


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> ¿Os habéis fijado que el giro a la baja en el IBEX se ha hecho con una isla? Mientras no se cierre ese gap, feo, feo...



se agradece que algunos de vosotros los que querais, me expliqueis lo es una isla .
gracias

edito: duda solucionada


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2011)

Ayyyy, que hariamos sin nuestro Leoncio de cabecera...

Muchas gracias, MArket MAker.

Oiga me quedó la curiosidad el otro día de saber si, como yo contaba, estos días digamos "especiales", aparcan ustedes un poco las máquinas y tiran de "casta", de experiencia vamos, para operar. Sí ya sé que al final todo está medido. Pero no puedo evitar pensar que en tiempos especialmente procelosos haya cosas que se escapen de las mano.

Cuídese mucho...!!!


----------



## mataresfacil (23 Sep 2011)

Podemos estar viendo la trampa atrapa gacelas más grande en años. No se ha tomado ni una medida concreta por parte de los grandes, se supone abra eurobonos, se supone, se supone que Grecia no va acaer, se supone que la FED va a hacer algo, se supone, se supone...y mientras, como todo está barato pues compras a largo a destajo, muchos con la idea de que ya subiran, aunque sea dentro de un par de años. Cuidado, esa puede ser la trampa. Es el suelo 7800? nu creo.

De momento no toco nada ni con un palo de pertiga.

Si el down sube y al final de las sesiones acabamos en precios negativos, aunque sea por poco me temo lo peor el lunes.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> se agradece que algunos de vosotros los que querais, me expliqueis lo es una isla .
> gracias



pero no siempre se cumplen, si se cumple esta deberia verse una bajada fuerte del indice

en el S&P creo q ultimamente se hicieron 2 islas, una antes de la gran caida y otra en este lateral q llevamos del ultimo mes y pico (si q se bajo pero reboto enseguida)

edito: ya lo explico claca, es como si hay un punto q la cotizacion se lo salta, por el q no pasa fisicamente y q marca como una frontera "dificil" de romper


----------



## faraico (23 Sep 2011)

Buenos días tengan!

Esperábamos un precioso viernes de guano y parece ser que no lo veremos...promesas y promesas del G20...

Tengamos fe en guano americano que sin duda contagiaría a Europa.

MV dónde está? Si nos escucha, y está ahi....manifiéstese!!::


----------



## univac (23 Sep 2011)

11 de la mañana y esto apenas se ha movido una pagina....el indicador marca que hoy terminamos en verde y no hay guano


----------



## kokaine (23 Sep 2011)

Como dije ayer últimamente estamos dejando los guanos para los lunes.
Las cosas ya no son lo q eran.

Enviado desde mi Arc


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Sep 2011)

estan todos sin rumbo, lo normal en este punto era un rebote pero el q los gUSAnos jugaran ayer con fuego les ha dejado a todos acojonados en espera........ quieren ver hacia donde tiran los yankees


----------



## Burbuoso (23 Sep 2011)

Los futuros americanos visten verde today.

Han puesto un poquito de miel en la trampa, ahora sólo falta que acuda el pringao del osito winnie the pooh, de los pocos que todavía quedan jugando a este casino amañado.


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2011)

Burbuoso dijo:


> Los futuros americanos visten verde today.
> 
> Han puesto un poquito de miel en la trampa, ahora sólo falta que acuda el pringao del osito winnie the pooh, de los pocos que todavía quedan jugando a este casino amañado.



Oiga, oiga,... sin faltar.... :XX: :XX:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Sep 2011)

Lo de Arcelor es de traca. 
Despues de caer ayer un 9% hoy sigue en rojo.
Si haciendo caso a los gráficos de Claca llega a bajar de los 10 euros no sería esta una inversión "segura" de revalorización importante?
Segura si no peta todo, claro. 
Pero en ese caso ya nada importará.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (23 Sep 2011)

Pues a riesgo de equivocarme yo sigo en mis trece, me da que estamos muy cerca del mínimo, que lo colocaría como mucho en 7200-7300.
Para estoy doy por supuesto algo en lo que no coincidís algunos, que el mínimo de 2009 es el "absoluto", y a éste le sumo un 2% de inflación (un cálculo con un 3% desde 2002 me sale parecido). No hay tanto miedo y paralización como entonces por lo que rebasarlo pienso que debería ser muy irracionalmente y las manos fuertes no iban a permitirlo. Serían precios de risa, y aún en recesión hay un mínimo de consumo inexcusable. 
¿Técnicamente una alcista de largo plazo se apoyaría ahí?
Probablemente sea un análisis muy inocente y superficial pero bueno, se admiten estacazos.

Yo por si acaso, sigo cargando, de agosto a aquí ACX, BME, TRE, ENG e ITX. 
Aunque no sea necesario decirlo, soy una gacelilla todavía probando sus temblorosas patas tras el parto. 
Saludos y gracias por las aportaciones de todos y especialmente por los que vertebran este hilo.


----------



## AssGaper (23 Sep 2011)

Sacyr ya esta en los 3.96 € jajaja, menuda masacre. A cortos desde 4.20, asi como 3 miniibex a precio mercado en la obertura del IBEX


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Sep 2011)

Tu apuesta (como la de mucha gente) es que aguantará la tendencia de largo plazo







Importantísimos los niveles fibo, de ahí la importancia del momento actual. A mi por recuento de ondas me sigue quedando mucha bajada.

Saludos...


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2011)

Tal vez sea necesario corregir algunas asunciones que usted hace... El consumo "mínimo" no sirve para nada. Si una empresa no consigue vender por encima de su punto de equilibrio, no puede generar beneficios. A la economía en general le pasa lo mismo... En una empresa, se pueden hacer ajustes para bajar el umbral de rentabilidad, pero en una economía global, un ajuste genérico retroalimenta la bajada de actividad.

Y mi impresión es que el Dinero (con mayúsculas) está ahora bastante más parado que entonces.

En fín yo no sé si ese suelo es válido o no... todavía no... 

Sólo le hago un apunte.

Edito: este oso amoroso... le acaba de sacar una tajadita al SP. MM... era más de soberano... ¿no?


----------



## AssGaper (23 Sep 2011)

Madre mia, las bolsas, especialmente el IBEX. Y ya dentro de nada acaba la moratoria a los cortos. Como vuelvan ampliar la moratoria, habrá para paja caballerocs.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (23 Sep 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tu apuesta (como la de mucha gente) es que aguantará la tendencia de largo plazo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me voy a tener que mirar el tema que comentas de las ondas y los fibonacci, porque se me escapa...gracias.


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (23 Sep 2011)

Digamos que se cumplen los peores augurios y bajamos y bajamos al guano más profundo... las líneas de soporte a largo plazo se podrían convertir entonces en resistencias...

...con lo que la gente que compre en mínimos para hacer b&h habría comprado realmente en máximos... esa es la trampa de todas las trampas que comentan un cofore más arriba...

¿cómo veis este escenario? demasiado conspiranoico y madmaxista  ??


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Sep 2011)

Fuera de los largos de ayer. El SL cubrió las comisiones.

Tiene pinta de dejarlo caer lentamente para subirlo a la apertura yankee..... siempre siguen el mismo patrón :S


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Sep 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Me voy a tener que mirar el tema que comentas de las ondas y los fibonacci, porque se me escapa...gracias.



Por si te sirve de algo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/4799354-post3013.html

Saludos...


----------



## Caos (23 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Digamos que se cumplen los peores augurios y bajamos y bajamos al guano más profundo... las líneas de soporte a largo plazo se podrían convertir entonces en resistencias...
> 
> ...con lo que la gente que compre en mínimos para hacer b&h habría comprado realmente en máximos... esa es la trampa de todas las trampas que comentan un cofore más arriba...
> 
> ¿cómo veis este escenario? demasiado conspiranoico y madmaxista  ??



En absoluto, es un comentario acertado. Mirad el Nikkei, ya lo dije páginas atrás; y la cosa hoy es global, pinta "mu malamente" a nivel macro (porque Japón se apoyó en el exterior para sostener sus ingresos y sus cotizaciones, y le permitió crear cierta inflación monetaria en el proceso) porque no sabemos como salir de la situación (mi teoría es que estamos en una depresión moderna, lo que significa una concatenación de recesiones y ligeros booms impulsados por la liquidez inyectada por gobiernos, lo que significa mayor volatilidad de precios y ciclos más cortos en bolsas, materias primas, etc.).

Estamos en un mercado secular bajista, esto quiere decir que es bastante probable es que la bolsa no va a ser lo que fue en los próximos 20 o 30 años o váyase usted a saber.

Lo que hoy día nos parecerá tirado de precio, mañana nos parecerán precios altos. A largo plazo, la cosa pinta complicada, como dije, descarto el MadMax, pero que nadie espere nuevas explosiones de crédito que fue lo que hizo subir las bolsas tanto en las dos últimas décadas.

P.D: Parece que la noticia de Grecia mueve un poco la bolsa.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (23 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Tal vez sea necesario corregir algunas asunciones que usted hace... El consumo "mínimo" no sirve para nada. Si una empresa no consigue vender por encima de su punto de equilibrio, no puede generar beneficios. A la economía en general le pasa lo mismo... En una empresa, se pueden hacer ajustes para bajar el umbral de rentabilidad, pero en una economía global, un ajuste genérico retroalimenta la bajada de actividad.
> 
> Y mi impresión es que el Dinero (con mayúsculas) está ahora bastante más parado que entonces.
> 
> ...



Creo que no me merezco que me hablen de usted, gracias por contestar. Me refiero más a consumo imprescindible, alimentación, energía y tal, en un mundo cada vez más poblado y aunque sea en cosas básicas cada vez con más demanda. Por supuesto el reflejo en el IBEX no será tan claro pero bueno, sus principales compañías están diversificadas geográficamente y no están en pérdidas. Y me da la impresión de que salvo bancos y constructoras lo que ha quedado vivo tras el 2008-9 lo hace bien sin barra libre. 
El tiempo dirá. Por si acaso guardo algún tiro...que este hilo mete miedo y parece bien frecuentado por gente con más experiencia.


----------



## vyk (23 Sep 2011)

Bueno...aumento mi cartera de Telefónicas. Dentro a 13,15.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

Hola buenos dias,

parece que hay lucha en el 5100, cuidado ahi fuera que andan buscando carne.

PD: Del Rivero PRESIDENTE, maximo exponente de gestor ineficiente. A esta era a la que tenian que prohibir posiciones cortas, no me cansare de repetirlo, que compañia dios.


----------



## vyk (23 Sep 2011)

Por cierto, me gusta esta frase de R. Koyosaky:



> “Cuando existe una oferta en una tienda, el consumidor va y compra. Cuando los precios suben en la bolsa de valores, el consumidor va y compra"



Pues eso.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> En absoluto, es un comentario acertado. Mirad el Nikkei, ya lo dije páginas atrás; y la cosa hoy es global, pinta "mu malamente" a nivel macro (porque Japón se apoyó en el exterior para sostener sus ingresos y sus cotizaciones, y le permitió crear cierta inflación monetaria en el proceso) porque no sabemos como salir de la situación (mi teoría es que estamos en una depresión moderna, lo que significa una concatenación de recesiones y ligeros booms impulsados por la liquidez inyectada por gobiernos, lo que significa mayor volatilidad de precios y ciclos más cortos en bolsas, materias primas, etc.).
> 
> *Estamos en un mercado secular bajista, esto quiere decir que es bastante probable es que la bolsa no va a ser lo que fue en los próximos 20 o 30 años o váyase usted a saber.*
> 
> ...



Pues muy bien comentado

No durará tanto, como unos 5 o 7 años hasta que las cosas estén en su sitio. Después sí ya empezaremos a subir y durante bastante tiempo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Sep 2011)

Papertrading (no puedo estar pendiente del mercado, y así me divierto )

Compra SAN cerca de 5,43. SL 5,39. SP 5.76

Razones: tendencia alcista intradiaria desde el 13/09 hasta ayer, SL por si la pierde, SP ir a cerrar el gap de antesdeayer, r/R bueno.

Saludos...

Edito: Surte de papertrading! )


----------



## Jamóncontomate (23 Sep 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por si te sirve de algo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/4799354-post3013.html
> 
> Saludos...



Gracias, me suena haberlo leído en su día. Lo haré con más detenimiento ahora.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

Nuestro hamijo el ofertas hoy trae:












Ya saben mas barato que ayer pero menos que mañana, :XX: :XX:


----------



## faraico (23 Sep 2011)

Curioso que va esto para abajo y a los grandes bancos apenas les afecta.

Ibex en minimos y bancos muy lejos de sus mínimos de hoy


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Sep 2011)

alguien me puede explicar si hay algo que no sepamos de Arcelor?
Como es posible? Minimos históricos y cayendo a plomo día sí y día tambien.
Buen momento para entrar en breve?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hola buenos dias,
> 
> parece que hay lucha en el 5100, cuidado ahi fuera que andan buscando carne.
> 
> PD: Del Rivero PRESIDENTE, maximo exponente de gestor ineficiente. A esta era a la que tenian que prohibir posiciones cortas, no me cansare de repetirlo, que compañia dios.



Tiene a poco más de 150puntos su objetivo... o


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (23 Sep 2011)

Viene la ola.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> alguien me puede explicar si hay algo que no sepamos de Arcelor?
> Como es posible? Minimos históricos y cayendo a plomo día sí y día tambien.
> Buen momento para entrar en breve?



Si van a caer las materias primas y hay una vuelta a la recesión mal asunto para preveer ningún suelo.

Es más, para mí es el mejor termómetro de lo que puede llegar a pasar.


----------



## The Replicant (23 Sep 2011)

el guano ha venido y nadie sabe como ha sido

el dax cayendo en picado, abróchense los cinturones :8:


----------



## morgan (23 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Sacyr ya esta en los 3.96 € jajaja, menuda masacre. A cortos desde 4.20, asi como 3 miniibex a precio mercado en la obertura del IBEX



Los amantes de los cortos tendrían que poner una cantidad simbólica entre todos para poder hacerle un monumento a Del Rivero. Que jrande .

Cerrada operación diaria , dejo la guinda a ver si sale. Orden de largo en TEF si cae a 13,02. Si cae a 12,98 fuera. Si sube a 13,15 fuera también. A ver que sale. Esta ya es por vicio ::.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tiene a poco más de 150puntos su objetivo... o





directivo AIG dijo:


> el guano ha venido y nadie sabe como ha sido
> 
> el dax cayendo en picado, abróchense los cinturones :8:



Esto, lo puse como hace unos dias, maximos justo por debajo del 5600 y guanon daxiano del bueno, y de momento llevamos 500 puntetes, que para ser el daxie no esta nada mal, solo 12500 euros por contrato, creo, vaya no se en que foro se iran cantando estas operaciones, pero si sabe de alguno digamelo


----------



## locoAC (23 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues muy bien comentado
> 
> No durará tanto, como unos 5 o 7 años hasta que las cosas estén en su sitio. Después sí ya empezaremos a subir y durante bastante tiempo.



Joder, las Bayer en 36.44, tocando mínimos... pero con estos comentarios de los gurús del foro (que los soportes pueden terminar siendo resistencias, etc), acojona meterse que no vean!


----------



## faraico (23 Sep 2011)

Huelen eso, muchachos?


----------



## The Replicant (23 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Huelen eso, muchachos?



como la sangre los tiburones ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Sep 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> alguien me puede explicar si hay algo que no sepamos de Arcelor?
> Como es posible? Minimos históricos y cayendo a plomo día sí y día tambien.
> Buen momento para entrar en breve?





Pepitoria dijo:


> Si van a caer las materias primas y hay una vuelta a la recesión mal asunto para preveer ningún suelo.
> 
> Es más, para mí es el mejor termómetro de lo que puede llegar a pasar.



Como le ha comentado el Sr. Pepitoria, la recesión no le viene muy bien a este tipo de compañías (véase tb TRE). El caso es que está cayendo a plomo y las gacelas como nos solo tenemos esta información, precio (y volumen). ¿que sigue cayendo? Pues a mirar, hasta que haga un suelo. Los que están dentro son los que tienen que pensar y tomar decisiones. Yo ya me he cortado más de dos y tres y cuatro veces intentando coger el cuchillo cuando cae. Nunca mais :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Joder, las Bayer en 36.44, tocando mínimos... pero con estos comentarios de los gurús del foro (que los soportes pueden terminar siendo resistencias, etc), acojona meterse que no vean!



Si te consuela yo voy detrás de unas Merck por si sonara la flaura, pero ahora mismo nada...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> como la sangre los tiburones ::


----------



## univac (23 Sep 2011)

Arcelor ya pierde casi otro 6%....mas cerca la frontera de los 10


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

:XX: :XX: Que cachondos esos montajes que hacen ustedes.

PD: El objetivo ya esta a solo 120 puntos, PODEMOS. Me gustaria saber quien es el guapo que se queda comprado este fin de semana, demostrara valentia y unos huevazos del tamaño de un tractor.


----------



## AssGaper (23 Sep 2011)

Menudo desplome!!! ibex 7690.

Sacyr se mantiene en su resistencia en 3.91, la proxima resistencia y minima historica es la 3.59


----------



## The Replicant (23 Sep 2011)

creo que el dax tiene un soporte en los 4968 a menos que maese pollastre diga lo contrario, si lo pierde hoy puede ser el dia del guano final :8:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Sep 2011)

Pues yo estoy meditando seriamente entrar en Arcelor si toca los 10,50

La puntita nada mas, claro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :XX: :XX: Que cachondos esos montajes que hacen ustedes.
> 
> PD: El objetivo ya esta a solo 120 puntos, PODEMOS. Me gustaria saber quien es el guapo que se queda comprado este fin de semana, demostrara valentia y unos huevazos del tamaño de un tractor.



Se refiere a su objetivo daxiano, verdad?

Voy a tener que empezar a tomarle en serio ::

Edito: a los foreros que comentan cosas tipo " la acción tal está en mínimos históricos, es buen momento para entrar largo?"

Piensen lo siguiente:
- Un mínimo es histórico hasta que deja de serlo.
- ¿Es la tendencia general alcista, lateral o bajista?
- No pretender ser el que compre más barato para decirle al compañero de oficina "compre SAN a 7€, más no van a bajar :XX:"
- Seguir tendencia S'il vous plaît 

Todo esto es aprendido a partes iguales por maestros del foro y ostias en propia carne vía mandriladas y/o visitas del señor de piel caoba y voz tranquilizadora.

En fin me puedo equivocar, cada cual haga con su dinero lo que vea oportuno, yo voy a esperar un poquito más. Para quitar el mono siempre estan sacires y gamesas para unos cortos :XX:. Ahh y telahinco !


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2011)

Los futuros del SP estána tiro de piedra de los niveles que MaMa comentaba... un último tirón...


----------



## morgan (23 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Los amantes de los cortos tendrían que poner una cantidad simbólica entre todos para poder hacerle un monumento a Del Rivero. Que jrande .
> 
> Cerrada operación diaria , dejo la guinda a ver si sale. Orden de largo en TEF si cae a 13,02. Si cae a 12,98 fuera. Si sube a 13,15 fuera también. A ver que sale. Esta ya es por vicio ::.



nooooooo :´(. Este guano es demasiado fuerte. Se ha llevado los 13 de TEF como un tsunami.

Llaman a la puerta y es un señor negro que dice que viene de parte de zuloman. A ver que quiere ::.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2011)




----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> nooooooo :´(. Este guano es demasiado fuerte. Se ha llevado los 13 de TEF como un tsunami.
> 
> *Llaman a la puerta y es un señor negro que dice que viene de parte de zuloman. A ver que quiere* ::.



Y no la aporrea con la mano... ::


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Sep 2011)

Hostia, me ha entrado la orden en Arcelor a 10,50

::
::


----------



## morgan (23 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y no la aporrea con la mano... ::



No sabía que usted y yo eramos vecinos ::.

Y ahora va la hijaputa de tef y rebota en 12,96. Eso me pasa por meter la nariz en valores poco serios. .

Me vuelvo a gamesa ::


----------



## ghkghk (23 Sep 2011)

Lo que hablábamos ayer, MTS la que más cae. Había otra opción, ser de las 3 que más subieran. El patron tras caer un 8% o similares se repite de forma constante.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

El señor Mulder encontrara barato al eu50


----------



## Nico (23 Sep 2011)

Claquísticamente metí SAN a *5,405 !!* (empezó el rebote un poquito más abajo). Parezco cirujano !! 

Ahora a vender esto ni bien suba un poco para no quedarme el lunes adentro que nadie sabe lo que puede pasar.

Unos centavitos para el fin de semana nunca vienen mal 


Errr... EDITO Y ACLARO... todavía no empezó ningún "rebotito" :8:

Ya empezará, ya empezará... 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

Señores estamos ya en otoño, dentro de poco octubre, y aluego el rally de navidad, no se olviden.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Claquísticamente metí SAN a *5,405 !!* (empezó el rebote un poquito más abajo). Parezco cirujano !!
> 
> Ahora a vender esto ni bien suba un poco para no quedarme el lunes adentro que nadie sabe lo que puede pasar.
> 
> ...



si rebotamos las ha cazado casi en minimos, pero como se abra la puerta del averno entonces se acaba de convertir en inversor de largo plazo ::

edito: no le suena eso de q el primer euro lo gane otro


----------



## Nico (23 Sep 2011)

Jaja !!

Me reia luego leyendo la página porque a todo el gacelerío en esta bajada nos entraron las órdenes "imposibles" que habíamos puesto más para no estar fuera del mercado que pensando realmente en ingresar.

Se escuchaban los gritos:

- Auch!, me entró Telefónica
- Joer!, Arcelor adentro
- Eppa!, Santander pasó !



Sin duda que o en este foro ya estamos muy sabios para enganchar JUSTO los mínimos, o la "envolvente atrapagacelas" funciona perfectamente.

Muy gracioso. Quiero pensar que es esto último.

De todos modos, he dejado un SL bastante ajustadito (ya si baja más de allí esto no me gusta nada) y, un SP para nada ambicioso (el miedo impide quedarse mucho rato "para ver qué pasa"). Esta es zona de matanza y más vale probar un poco de pasto y salir pitando.


----------



## Seren (23 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> En absoluto, es un comentario acertado. Mirad el Nikkei, ya lo dije páginas atrás; y la cosa hoy es global, pinta "mu malamente" a nivel macro (porque Japón se apoyó en el exterior para sostener sus ingresos y sus cotizaciones, y le permitió crear cierta inflación monetaria en el proceso) porque no sabemos como salir de la situación (mi teoría es que estamos en una depresión moderna, lo que significa una concatenación de recesiones y ligeros booms impulsados por la liquidez inyectada por gobiernos, lo que significa mayor volatilidad de precios y ciclos más cortos en bolsas, materias primas, etc.).
> 
> Estamos en un mercado secular bajista, esto quiere decir que es bastante probable es que la bolsa no va a ser lo que fue en los próximos 20 o 30 años o váyase usted a saber.
> 
> ...



Europa y Usa no es el Nikkei ni creo que vaya a serlo, cuando menos lo esperemos inyectarán dinero al sistema y se acabó, ya lo hemos visto varias veces. Por otro lado el yen ha ganado mucho terreno al euro y al dolar lo cual perjudica a la bolsa y precios japoneses.
A pesar del estancamiento europeo no hay previsiones de deflación, este año mismo la inflación anda por arriba de un 2%. 
Ver la inflación japonesa esta ultima decada da miedo, he consultado en los registros del FMI y desde 1999 hasta hoy los precios HAN BAJADO UN -4,51%, la media allí es deflacionaria:8::8:

Report for Selected Countries and Subjects

Como digo no creo que en occidente permitan eso, antes le dan a la impresora.

En cuanto a los precios hiperbaratos ahora de la bolsa creo que están asi porque hay mucha gente fuera esperando niveles del 2009 para comprar. Y si hay mucha gente esperando comprar significa que hay mucha pasta preparada para disparar la bolsa. Aunque quizás esa oleada de compras se produzca antes de esos niveles.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Los futuros del SP estána tiro de piedra de los niveles que MaMa comentaba... un último tirón...



guano del bueno::


----------



## locoAC (23 Sep 2011)

Al DAX últimamente le encanta despeñarse más que a sus hermanos. Hoy el doble de ostia que el chulibex (locomotora de Europa).


----------



## Pepe Broz (23 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si van a caer las materias primas y hay una vuelta a la recesión mal asunto para preveer ningún suelo.
> 
> Es más, para mí es el mejor termómetro de lo que puede llegar a pasar.



Pues está por debajo de los mínimos del 2009, lo que viene será peor que la "gran recesión"


----------



## sirpask (23 Sep 2011)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Pues está por debajo de los mínimos del 2009, lo que viene será peor que la "gran recesión"



Esperemos estar en la segunda parte de la W ....:S


----------



## Disolucion (23 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Al DAX últimamente le encanta despeñarse más que a sus hermanos. Hoy el doble de ostia que el chulibex (locomotora de Europa).




IBEX, indice refugio.:8:

Cuando franceses y alemanes han iniciado ya sus visitas a soportes fundamentales, ahi tienes al mas chulo de todos, remoloneando.

Que jrandes semos, cohone.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Sep 2011)

Chinito, ¿qué tripa se le ha roto a BMW? Porque estaremos en crisis o inicios de recesión, pero BMWs se venden cada vez más en el mundo, y si bajar el precio o beneficios.

Una cosa es castigar un índice o sector, pero a veces parece que los inversores ni disciernen empresas.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Sep 2011)

esta tarde, los gUSAnos, espero q ya aclaren el camino, lo de ayer fue una vuelta de tuerca casi definitiva pero a ultima hora se hicieron fuertes en el soporte

tengo unas ganas de darle a los cortos con todo lo gordo :´(

edito: Nico, digame usted q esta fuera o este finde no le da para pagar el asado ::


----------



## Disolucion (23 Sep 2011)

Iniciado por *Caos* Ver Mensaje

En absoluto, es un comentario acertado. Mirad el Nikkei, ya lo dije páginas atrás; y la cosa hoy es global, pinta "mu malamente" a nivel macro (porque Japón se apoyó en el exterior para sostener sus ingresos y sus cotizaciones, y le permitió crear cierta inflación monetaria en el proceso) porque no sabemos como salir de la situación (mi teoría es que estamos en una depresión moderna, lo que significa una concatenación de recesiones y ligeros booms impulsados por la liquidez inyectada por gobiernos, lo que significa mayor volatilidad de precios y ciclos más cortos en bolsas, materias primas, etc.).

Estamos en un mercado secular bajista, esto quiere decir que es bastante probable es que la bolsa no va a ser lo que fue en los próximos 20 o 30 años o váyase usted a saber.

Lo que hoy día nos parecerá tirado de precio, mañana nos parecerán precios altos. A largo plazo, la cosa pinta complicada, como dije, descarto el MadMax, pero que nadie espere nuevas explosiones de crédito que fue lo que hizo subir las bolsas tanto en las dos últimas décadas.

P.D: Parece que la noticia de Grecia mueve un poco la bolsa.
---------------------------------------------
Comparto totalmente la opinion de Caos.

Esto no es Lehman. Esto es mucho mas grave. De hecho Lehman es solo un sintoma de la enfermedad. Nos espera una digestion larga y pesada de tanto apalancamiento.
Por supuesto que entre medias habra rebotes y rebotones, pero no a precio mucho mas altos que estos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



jajajaj

Pues fuera de coñas el otro día había una señora "hinbersora" que en un programa de bolsa preguntaba que hacer con sus BBVA compradas a 8,60€

Esta fue la respuesta del "ecperto" bursátil:


----------



## credulo (23 Sep 2011)

Damas y Caballeros, perdemos los místicos :XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

Mirese la grafica desde mas de 5 años, esta en la base del canal que dibuja desde el 2009, por fundamentales anda regulera, con algun que otro problema con sindicatos y demas, pero las ventas son buenas, aunque no asi tanto las previsiones.

Se comporta mejor que daimler, yo la tengo en cartera desde hace ya muchos años, y desde el verano de 2009 unas cuantas pocas mas a 30 euretes, yo confio en ella, y como ya he dicho es uno de los valores con mayor peso en mi cartera, casi la que mas.
Pero es que a mi me chiflan los bmw, igual no soy nada imparcial, yo a niveles de 2009 entraria.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Sep 2011)

Ojo que el SAN comienza a ceder, el guano está a punto de inundar el IBEX.


----------



## Nico (23 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> edito: Nico, digame usted q esta fuera o este finde no le da para pagar el asado ::



A *5,35* entregué el castillo y me retiré a los bosques esperando mejores vientos para el contrataque 

Impresionante. Por ahi lo disparan para arriba -muy probable- pero, pocas ganas quedan de "aguantarla" sin saber dónde está el piso.

Será el lunes.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

A 70 puntos de objetivos, ay que cerquitaaaaaa, bueno yo creo que me doy por satisfecho con esta proyeccion que diria el señor Fran200, que la dije en el 5560.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Sep 2011)

tirenme piedras por hereje, pero es tan tan claro el guano, me da q nos hacen la 3.14 y subidon subidon

(esto es como cuando en las pelis de terror se oye la musica y sabes q te van a dar un susto)


----------



## jjsuamar (23 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> esta tarde, los gUSAnos, espero q ya aclaren el camino, lo de ayer fue una vuelta de tuerca casi definitiva pero a ultima hora se hicieron fuertes en el soporte
> 
> tengo unas ganas de darle a los cortos con todo lo gordo :´(
> 
> edito: Nico, digame usted q esta fuera o este finde no le da para pagar el asado ::



¿Por qué crees que prohibieron los cortos?

Te respondo: para que no ganes tu, porque era tan evidente lo del guano que...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Sep 2011)

Entre otras, me he vuelto a poner corto en Telecirco. Me encanta ganar dinero, y hacer una labor social. O por lo menos, lo segundo.


----------



## Pepe Broz (23 Sep 2011)

Habéis visto el comentario de Carpatos.



_He estado haciendo muchas llamadas en la última hora por el mundo hedge, y todos me dicen lo mismo. Panorama desolador. Sector financiero atascado por completo, y ninguna esperanza en no menos de 6 meses, dado que tienen vencimientos muy duros y la intransigencia hacia los eurobonos anula las pocas posibilidades que queda. Amigo lector, sea prudente, no se endeude, y olvide la bolsa. La crisis es muy grave, y nos queda aún crisis por delante. Que panorama más desesperanzador que tiene esta situación._

¿Se habrá quedado largo en TEF?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

Menudo panorama nos pinta el siemprealcistadelcarpatos, le hacemos el sentimiento contrario? este es un buen indicador, ahi lo dejo, :XX:


----------



## morgan (23 Sep 2011)

Se ha producido un impulso guanero y gamesa apenas ha acompañado .

De 3,00 a 2,978, y todo acompañado de grandes volumenes de compra (para lo que es normal en él). No me gustaba nada así que me he salido y al menos he deshecho la sobrada de antes.

Pero me preocupa :S. A ver si ahora va a empezar a fallar en épocas de guano. Por si acaso habrá que echar el ojo a nuevos pastos. Por ejemplo a amadeus, que lleva una semana gloriosa . Y por supuesto, tl5.

A falta de bancos....


----------



## Nico (23 Sep 2011)

Con el nivel de aciertos que trae Carpatos últimamente ya veo que acabamos de hacer piso y viene la mayor subida histórica en la bolsa


----------



## Legio.X.Gemina (23 Sep 2011)

Alguna idea de porque en medio de la debacle mundial el IBEX es el que mejor se comporta?

Esto es raro, raro, rago...


----------



## sirpask (23 Sep 2011)

No tengo el dato, ni la posibilidad de verlo.. ¿pero acaban de entrar leones a comer cortos? menudo arreon, menuda pendiente...


----------



## bcnmarin (23 Sep 2011)

Mira otra isla xD.


----------



## CHARLIE (23 Sep 2011)

Legio.X.Gemina dijo:


> Alguna idea de porque en medio de la debacle mundial el IBEX es el que mejor se comporta?
> 
> Esto es raro, raro, rago...




Si, porque esta m..... pinchada en un palo que es nuestro "selectivo" es facilísimo y además "barato" de manipular..... sólo con mover 3 o 4 valores, este cotarro lo "despegan" hacia donde les dé la gana 

De todas formas, sé por compañeros (mucho más duchos que yo en el tema), que en Europa la importancia que se le da a este chiringuito del Ibex es practicamente igual a cero patatero.

Saludos


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (23 Sep 2011)

Legio.X.Gemina dijo:


> Alguna idea de porque en medio de la debacle mundial el IBEX es el que mejor se comporta?
> 
> Esto es raro, raro, rago...



Según un forero que lleva mucho tiempo en esto de la bolsa, aunque por aquí ya no se pasa apenas, los místicos 7700s actúan de soporte, soporte del guapo.


Por eso, el nivel de 7700 es importantísimo.


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2011)

Sí, a BenditaLiquidez hace mucho que no se le ve...


----------



## morgan (23 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Se ha producido un impulso guanero y gamesa apenas ha acompañado .
> 
> De 3,00 a 2,978, y todo acompañado de grandes volumenes de compra (para lo que es normal en él). No me gustaba nada así que me he salido y al menos he deshecho la sobrada de antes.



Menos mal :fiufiu:.



Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Según un forero que lleva mucho tiempo en esto de la bolsa, aunque por aquí ya no se pasa apenas, los místicos 7700s actúan de soporte, soporte del guapo.
> 
> Por eso, el nivel de 7700 es importantísimo.



No, si al final robotnick va a tener razón y pollastre va a tener que rendirse ante el profeta ::.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Sep 2011)

Joder me acabo de conectar y lo han subido 50 puntos del tiron.

Vaya dia mas loco. Deben estar metiendo camiones de dinero para mantener esto. 

A ver si acaba el dia como ayer...:baba:


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (23 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Sí, a BenditaLiquidez hace mucho que no se le ve...



Sí, se ha retirado un poco de este hilo; ahora suele andar en el hilo de Luisito.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Joder me acabo de conectar y lo han subido 50 puntos del tiron.
> 
> Vaya dia mas loco. Deben estar metiendo camiones de dinero para mantener esto.
> 
> A ver si acaba el dia como ayer...:baba:



Justo cuando tu has llegado, ...que bien te reciben...


----------



## The Hellion (23 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Chinito, *¿qué tripa se le ha roto a BMW?* Porque estaremos en crisis o inicios de recesión, pero BMWs se venden cada vez más en el mundo, y si bajar el precio o beneficios.
> 
> Una cosa es castigar un índice o sector, pero a veces parece que los inversores ni disciernen empresas.



Está descontando el futuro 1M del Sr. Chinito :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Sep 2011)

Meanwhile, in the walking dead....


----------



## rafaxl (23 Sep 2011)

Se esta acercando el verde... hummm. Por eso del sentimiento contrario y tal.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Sep 2011)

Ya esta ya esta!! que predecible es este tipo:



> ¿Qué pasa? [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Les puedo ya confirmar que la subida de los bancos desde hace unos minutos, que ha provocado igualmente compra de euros y bajadas en el Bund, se debe a rumores que corren por el mercado en el sentido de que el BCE va a tomar por sorpresa este fin de semana medidas para aliviar la crisis.



Entonces, ya no son sorpresa!!!

En fin.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Sep 2011)

menudo chute, los usanos con ganas de juerga


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2011)

Tened clara la tendencia ....


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Sep 2011)

alegoricamente y simbolicamente, esto es lo que muchos estan/estamos esperando


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Sep 2011)

Lo saco a paseo:


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Sep 2011)

joper en verde ibex champion, ver para creer la locomotora europea


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Sep 2011)

quien es luisito?

La plata no es un valor refugio (q o.s.t.i.a.) y el oro tb se desinfla


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> quien es luisito?
> 
> La plata no es un valor refugio (q o.s.t.i.a.) y el oro tb se desinfla



en serio no sabe de luisito???

definitivamente, usted debe ser un alien?! 

luisito es Capitan Liberal. Milton Friedman aprendio de Luisito


----------



## Seren (23 Sep 2011)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Si, porque esta m..... pinchada en un palo que es nuestro "selectivo" es facilísimo y además "barato" de manipular..... sólo con mover 3 o 4 valores, este cotarro lo "despegan" hacia donde les dé la gana
> 
> De todas formas, sé por compañeros (mucho más duchos que yo en el tema), que en Europa la importancia que se le da a este chiringuito del Ibex es practicamente igual a cero patatero.
> 
> Saludos



Para nada... Según datos del 2008 el mercado de valores en españa era el cuarto de europa por capitalización, por delante de italia o suiza. Y muy cerca de alemania: 1,108,000,000,000 $ el alemán y 946,100,000,000 $ el español. 

Y el 11º del mundo:
https://www.cia.gov/library/publica...pain&countryCode=sp&regionCode=eur&rank=11#sp


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> quien es luisito?
> 
> La plata no es un valor refugio (q o.s.t.i.a.) y el oro tb se desinfla



Un amante del keynesianismo.

La plata hoy bien, gracias.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Sep 2011)

Joder verde energico ya. Esto es la polla, cuantos ortos habran petado??


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Sep 2011)

Gamesa, hija mía, vuelve a tu lugar, por favor.


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Joder verde energico ya. Esto es la polla, cuantos ortos habran petado??



Hamijo, estos movimientos tienen el único fin de seguir llenando el horno.

La tendencia manda, es la regla básica y más rentable.


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2011)

MarketMaker, ya se ha ganado usted la botella de Ron Imperial... ah, no, que usted era más de Soberano... bueno es igual. de nuevo muchas gracias, por estos pips y por los que quedan, claro.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, estos movimientos tienen el único fin de seguir llenando el horno.
> 
> La tendencia manda, es la regla básica y más rentable.



Si si, pero no deja de ser curioso los hachazos que estan pegando durante el dia.

Momentos de volatilidad, los echaba de menos.


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2011)

Las tendencias llevan su timing. Si bajan en vertical, no son duraderas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Sep 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Fuera de los largos de ayer. El SL cubrió las comisiones.
> 
> Tiene pinta de dejarlo caer lentamente para subirlo a la apertura yankee..... siempre siguen el mismo patrón :S



www.yalodeciayo.com ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Sep 2011)

Lo de MM es de agradecer.

:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

Que ha dicho MM?


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que ha dicho MM?



página 241...


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> MarketMaker, ya se ha ganado usted la botella de Ron Imperial... ah, no, que usted era más de Soberano... bueno es igual. de nuevo muchas gracias, por estos pips y por los que quedan, claro.



por curiosidad a ver si he entendido bien la estrategia de MM era que si se superaban los 1132 para arriba sino abajo

tengo razón


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2011)

Poquito a poquito, pepon se la m*** a los cortitos


----------



## credulo (23 Sep 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> www.yalodeciayo.com ::



*Server not found*
--------------------------------------------
can't find the server at www.yalodeciayo.com.
--------------------------------------------


Check the address for typing errors such as ww.example.com instead of www.example.com
If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network connection.
If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure that Iceweasel is permitted to access the Web.

Try Again


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Sep 2011)

xxxnas tardes. No sé si alguien lo habrá comentado ya, puesto que estoy poniéndome al día por la página 245, pero:



> 2011-09-23 16:06:00 Las Bolsas se recuperan Se reducen las pérdidas en Europa y el Ibex35 cotiza en positivo, ante las especulaciones que apuntan a una intervención del Banco Central Europeo (BCE) este fin de semana. Los rumores a los que hace referencia la agencia Reuters indican que la autoridad monetaria del Viejo Continente podría optar por una de estas tres estrategias: extender sus operaciones de refinanciación a largo plazo, comprar deuda de los bancos o recortar tipos. Bloomberg indica que el fondo de rescate europeo (EFSF por sus siglas en inglés) podría ampliarse hasta un billón de euros.
> 
> El sector bancario europeo sube un 2,29%.
> 
> Wall Street también se da la vuelta tras una apertura en negativo.



Ya saben:
[YOUTUBE]61zXKspRqDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por curiosidad a ver si he entendido bien la estrategia de MM era que si se superaban los 1132 para arriba sino abajo
> 
> tengo razón



La oscilación en la parte baja de la fluctuación casi la ha clavado. Por arriba el límite está en 1163.

Es mucho riesgo porque en cualquier momento te calzan una descarga de 20-30 puntos y te joden la jornada de trading.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Sep 2011)

credulo dijo:


> *server not found*
> --------------------------------------------
> can't find the server at www.yalodeciayo.com.
> --------------------------------------------
> ...



lol 
+10


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> La oscilación en la parte baja de la fluctuación casi la ha clavado. Por arriba el límite está en 1163.
> 
> Es mucho riesgo porque en cualquier momento te calzan una descarga de 20-30 puntos y te joden la jornada de trading.



Se me ha adelantado. Sí, eso decía, por eso avisó de los 1132 como relevante y de que tuviéramos cuidado. Pero en cualquier caso... si alguien más ha seguido el globex, seguro que )

Ahora un poco más relajado a ver qué hacemos y cuando. Primero, a por los 1142.


----------



## Seren (23 Sep 2011)

Madre se va a los 8000 otra vez, volatilidad extrema.


----------



## Misterio (23 Sep 2011)

Alguna van a liar, esa subida de los bancos........


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Alguna van a liar, esa subida de los bancos........



Principalmente en el chulibex. Por eso el mejor comportamiento relativo del índice patrio.

Esto es jugar con fuego.


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



bertok dijo:


> La oscilación en la parte baja de la fluctuación casi la ha clavado. Por arriba el límite está en 1163.
> 
> Es mucho riesgo porque en cualquier momento te calzan una descarga de 20-30 puntos y te joden la jornada de trading.



Hombre pues un stop de no más de 3 puntos (a gusto del consumidor) y si salta a esperar acontecimientos, tampoco lo veo tanto riesgo.

edito: los gringos están felices y contentos ¿porqué será?


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2011)

Vamoooooooooss.....


----------



## kokaine (23 Sep 2011)

Jeronimo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2plx2 (23 Sep 2011)

Joer con la locomotora económica mundial.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

La locomotora esta ahora mismo al maximo, tirando de toda la cerdada europea, que indice tenemos, el mejor de europa, claro es que somos el pais de la ue que mas ha crecido en el segundo trimestre.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Sep 2011)

Por cierto, ghkghk, si no entendí mal, el otro día metió un 16% del total en McDonalds, ¿verdad?

Prefiero BasuraKing , pero enhorabuena por su elección:


> 2011-09-23 16:18:00 Sus acciones suben ahora 1% *El gigante de la comida rápida Mc.Donald´s ha anunciado hoy el pago de un dividendo trimestral de unos 70 centavos por acción, pagadero el próximo 15 de diciembre. Ello representa un incremento del 15% con respecto al pago anterior* y eleva el monto a devolver a sus accionistas a más de 700 millones de dólares.
> 
> Según el Director General de Mc.Donald´s, Jim Skinner, “el dividendo anunciado hoy eleva el monto de los fondos que han sido destinados a la retribución de los accionistas, mediante dividendos y recompras de acciones, a unos 6.000 millones de dólares.
> 
> ...


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Sep 2011)

He comprado arcelor en 10.50 . Ahora que parece que va para arriba no se sí aguantar o vender antes del cierre. ienso:i


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

Ya tengo avatar


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Sep 2011)

Me están fastidiando la operativa...


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mulder, en 1134 ha dado una señal falsa hace un rato (el MACD cantaba por soleares sobre que era el impulso falso). Han barrido con un par de puntos y ahora sí se va para arriba.


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> EL SPX va p'abajo, el volumen de compra tiene tendencia de agotamiento. Creo que viene hostia durante la próximos 30min.



No lo creo, acaban de barrer SL y movimiento al alza.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

Acabo de entrar corto en el sp, para dar dinero a mm.


----------



## Yo2k1 (23 Sep 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Alguna van a liar, esa subida de los bancos........



Por que? no entiendo eso. Van a liar de que por que suban los bancos?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Sep 2011)




----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2011)

En 3, 2, 1....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

Sp de dos puntetes ya


----------



## The Hellion (23 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya tengo avatar



Y banda sonora.... all aboard The Crazy Train 
[YOUTUBE]jJVr0vJK2rs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Sep 2011)

En su honor chinito_deslocalizador


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Y banda sonora.... all aboard The Crazy Train
> [YOUTUBE]jJVr0vJK2rs&ob=av3n[/YOUTUBE]



No lo veo.

El sp salto, le atizo mas arriba 8:


----------



## kokaine (23 Sep 2011)

Como veo que no teneis muy claro porque han subido los bancos, aqui teneis la explicacion de porque ha subido el SAN:

Made by Carpatos:


Santander, vistazo de cerca	[Imprimir]	


Si miramos un gráfico de 15 minutos del banco Santander, podemos ver que todo el día ha estado atacando sin piedad el soporte de los €5.4, que aguantó ayer. A la una de la tarde dejamos una karakasa de venta pero con volumen inferior al de la gran vela de venta marubazu precedente, lo que no garantizaba una buena reacción al no tener volumen superior. Más tarde, a las dos de la tarde, aparece otra figura igual pero con volumen también más bajo que la del anterior, pero la siguiente, a las 2:15, aparece una tercera karakasa de compra con volumen mucho más alto que las velas precedentes, justo con el RSI rompiendo la directriz bajista desde los máximos del día y la salida de la sobreventa del RSI, lo que ha provocado esta subida tan espectacular. 


Mas claro el agua, 2 marubazu pequeñas mas 1 karakasa grande = subidon!!!!

/mode clasegratis=OFF
/ironicmode=OFF


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

Otra vez corto, no ten remedio.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Sep 2011)

Un lado positivo de esto, es que cuando más suba el SAN, más podrá caer cuando se acabe la prohibición de los cortos.

Mal día hoy para mi.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Otra vez corto, no ten remedio.




Sr. chinito_deslocalizador, todo el mundo sabe que ganar dinero con cortos es más satifactorio que yendo largo, pero tenga prudencia y recuerde lo dicho por el maestro MM. rango diario 11*04*-116*3* (si no recuerdo mal pag 241 para el que le interese). Suerte


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Sep 2011)

Madre mía que escandalazo...Chulibex mantenido artificialmente caiga quien caiga...:abajo:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

Pues estreno avatar y de nuevo plusvas corto en el sp, pongo stop en la entrada en el 37


----------



## The Hellion (23 Sep 2011)

[YOUTUBE]e6LPcsJjFmA[/YOUTUBE]

Salen ustedes por la tele...


----------



## morgan (23 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Gamesa, hija mía, vuelve a tu lugar, por favor.



Gamesa hoy se ha portado estupendamente. Antes de subir ya venía dando señales de subida, sin subir pero con unos volumenes de compra bastante elevados en relación a lo normal. Nos ha dado tiempo a los que ibamos en corto, para cerrar y esperar fuera por si acaso, que eso no era muy normal.

Cago en la leche. Cuando veo lo de TEF. Quise poner un stop muy muy ceñido, a esperar a que no rompiera los 13 y salió mal. Si en vez de 12,98 arriesgo un poco y lo pongo en 12,90, me habría salido perfecto. Cachis.


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Otro día de la marmota gacelera con algunos momentos interesantes aunque hay que mirar un poco más allá de lo que parece que se ve porque he comprobado que hay varias órdenes normales pero con muy pocos segundos de diferencia que denotan que hemos tenido algo más de actividad de lo que parece.

Aunque al principio los leoncios han vendido primero y se han puesto a comprar después al final el resultado ha sido un día completamente bajista, destaca como unos minutos antes y después de las 12 han metido la mayor parte de la carne bajista en el asador con paquetes de 240 y 130 contratos respectivamente (aunque debidamente troceados y espaciados en el tiempo), hacia las 15:40 han empezado a comprar con fuerza, pero enseguida han vuelto a tirarlo con más ventas, al empezar las 16 han empezado a comprar ya en serio y así se han quedado hasta el final de sesión, aunque no han metido lo suficiente como para contrarrestar el saldo negativo del día.

En subasta han comprado, dejando un saldo al final de algo menos de 200 contratos.

En resumen, parece que han querido hacer un suelo (aunque sea temporal), a partir de ahí se han puesto optimistas y han empezado la fiesta compradora, yo diría que esperan sorpresas positivas para el lunes porque el afán comprador ha sido extrañamente más elevado que de costumbre. La coincidencia del cierre con los máximos del día también nos dice que van en serio.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

Pues pongo el sp en el 33, uno mas que el 32 citado y me voy a ver si hoy se ha vendido algun bmw en el concesionario, que ultimamente estamos muy malamente en el sector.

Suerte con las plusvas.


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Nada, no me preocupa demasiado, es muy débil, no hay presión de compra real., el mercado es de los osos, parece que algo más de 30 min pero paso a paso (mejor así consolidando cada punto ), a ver como aguantan los 1123.
> 
> No sé que me gusta más, si un cierre ligeramente en verde pero por debajo de los 1140 o un mercado en rojo por debajo de los 1123. Ambos pueden producir buenas caídas el Lunes si ningún tarambana dice nada raro el fin de semana (aunque también peuden ayudar a que caiga más ).




En algún banco como Societe Generale, ha estado subiendo con fuerza pero en el gráfico de minutos se ve claramente divergencias bajistas claras en las pautas de volumen, MAC2D y Estocástico. Y cerraron así.

Es de esperar que la supuesta debilidad de los índices, de aparecer aparezca antes del cierre de hoy. Si no es así, yo no me quedaría corto porque durante el finde puede ser que publiquen cualquier tontería que sirva para hacernos un roto en la posición vía apertura en gap en largo.

A vigilar.

P.D: Por cierto, vaya pedazo de hostiazo que se pega la plata!!!!. Claro :XX: como Bernie no enchufa pasta que pueda generar futura inflación .... a reventarla (junto al oro). La situación de la plata, está causando un estropicio en las mineras de este metal.


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2011)

Viene guano. A ver cuánto dura en SP y DAX tras la pérdida de cotas relevantes.

Joder!!! qué tirón hacia arriba ha dado. Con gap y todo. Me huele bajista, al lorete.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hay un método infalible para ganar dinero. Coger una acción que haya bajado un 8% como MTS, y abrir tanto largo como corto con un 1,5% de SL en ambos. No sé que tendencia tendrán, pero o baja otro 4% o sube un 5%. Uno de los dos te va a dar suculentas plusvalías.
> 
> Que baje un 8% y al día siguiente esté casi plano es muy, muy raro.





ghkghk dijo:


> Mañana cuando esté un pelín más despejado lo releo, porque es francamente interesante. Por ejemplo, ¿alguien cree que MTS, Soc. Gen. o United Technologies van a tener mañana un día tranquilo?




United Tech. Ahora más calmada, pero ha habido para juego.
MTS. La que más ha caido durante toda la mañana, superando el 5% si mal no recuerdo, para acabar siendo de las 4 ó 5 que más ha subido.
Soc. Gen. Ni nombrarla, casi un 9% arriba.


No sé si siempre será así, pero una empresa que cae o sube más de un 6% es carne de volatilidad la jornada siguiente.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Por cierto, ghkghk, si no entendí mal, el otro día metió un 16% del total en McDonalds, ¿verdad?
> 
> Prefiero BasuraKing , pero enhorabuena por su elección:




Soy infinitamente más fan de Basura king que de Mc, pero... los negocios son lo que son. Esta noticia de todas formas me hace darme cabezazos contra la pared, porque estuve a un click de hacer un 50% de los ahorros en Mc y ATPC, porque me gustaba el gráfico, su divisa, su modelo de negocio... Pero luego llegan los cenizos con su historia de diversificar y me asusté, cayendo en las garras de E.on y las zarpas de Coca Cola.

De todas formas, creo haber leido que los dividendos en EEUU requieren de cierto tiempo de propiedad de la acción, ¿me equivoco?


----------



## Hank Scorpio (23 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Soy infinitamente más fan de Basura king que de Mc, pero... los negocios son lo que son. Esta noticia de todas formas me hace darme cabezazos contra la pared, porque estuve a un click de hacer un 50% de los ahorros en Mc y ATPC, porque me gustaba el gráfico, su divisa, su modelo de negocio... Pero luego llegan los cenizos con su historia de diversificar y me asusté, cayendo en las garras de E.on y las zarpas de Coca Cola.
> 
> *De todas formas, creo haber leido que los dividendos en EEUU requieren de cierto tiempo de propiedad de la acción, ¿me equivoco?*



En realidad un día concreto el record date.
Ex-Dividend Dates

No contó nada al final de lo de las acciones noruegas y suecas. ¿Hay alguna novedad?


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Nada, no me preocupa demasiado, es muy débil, no hay presión de compra real., el mercado es de los osos, parece que algo más de 30 min pero paso a paso (mejor así consolidando cada punto ), a ver como aguantan los 1123.
> 
> No sé que me gusta más, si un cierre ligeramente en verde pero por debajo de los 1140 o un mercado en rojo por debajo de los 1123. Ambos pueden producir buenas caídas el Lunes si ningún tarambana dice nada raro el fin de semana (aunque también peuden ayudar a que caiga más ).



Claramente un cierre por debajo de 1123.

Por tu comentario entiendo que van con SL un poco alejado o directamente sin SL.

Cuidado y suerte.


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Viene guano. A ver cuánto dura en SP y DAX tras la pérdida de cotas relevantes.
> 
> Joder!!! qué tirón hacia arriba ha dado. Con gap y todo. Me huele bajista, al lorete.




Venga, cerramos cortos y recogemos el target de pipos en el DAX. A volver a buscar nueva oportunidad.:ouch:

19:13 - Nuevo tirón para arriba en DAX. Está el tema muy "mentiroso". En la cota de 82, si llega le lanzo un par de grandes en corto.
19:34 - Joder qué tirón. Ni me ha dado tiempo a abrir el corto. Menos mal porque también me hubiera saltado el stop con lo que menudo negocio en 2 segundos!!!!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> United Tech. Ahora más calmada, pero ha habido para juego.
> MTS. La que más ha caido durante toda la mañana, superando el 5% si mal no recuerdo, para acabar siendo de las 4 ó 5 que más ha subido.
> Soc. Gen. Ni nombrarla, casi un 9% arriba.
> 
> ...



Sigo planteándome esa operativa. Habría que tener cuidado con los giros de la cotización, y decir cuál es el porcentaje ideal de SL, para evitar problemas con la apertura...

Planteo una situación negativa

Imaginemos que ponemos un SL de 1,5%.

La acción comienza, por ejemplo, subiendo un 2% (algo totalmente habitual), por lo que salta el SL de los cortos, con pérdidas de 2%. 

Acto seguido, la acción comienza a perder valor, desde la apertura... Nos puede hacer saltar fácilmente el SL de los largos también...


----------



## ghkghk (23 Sep 2011)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> En realidad un día concreto el record date.
> Ex-Dividend Dates
> 
> No contó nada al final de lo de las acciones noruegas y suecas. ¿Hay alguna novedad?




Ninguna. Iré por etapas en mi huida de España (no por creencia de corralito -esperemos- sino porque el euro tiene un inmenso recorrido bajista). Creo que seguimos teniendo tiempo, y antes de meterme en algo que desconozco prefiero poder estudiarlo un poco.

Muchas gracias acerca de la información sobre el pago del dividendo. Creo que con 70 ctvos trimestrales, se acerca al 3.50% de dividendos anuales que para mí es lo idoneo. Un ingreso recurrente sin afectar a la empresa con pagos estratosféricos. Recordar que como dijo en General Patton "un bunker de dividendos se convierte en un polvorín con una granada bajista®".

® Claca


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Sigo planteándome esa operativa. Habría que tener cuidado con los giros de la cotización, y decir cuál es el porcentaje ideal de SL, para evitar problemas con la apertura...
> 
> Planteo una situación negativa
> 
> ...



Mr, yo tradee esta tarde en Societe Generale entre 15,71 y 16,23. Fué un trade de cajón porque siguió una directriz decente y venía consolidándola desde tiempo antes. Y vendí por miedo a quedarme abierto y que habriera el lunes un pavo por debajo .... Pero perfectamente puede pedar un tiro para arriba ya que toda la banca ha cerrado en máximos (también en España y en UK).


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Mr, yo tradee esta tarde en Societe Generale entre 15,71 y 16,23. Fué un trade de cajón porque siguió una directriz decente y venía consolidándola desde tiempo antes. Y vendí por miedo a quedarme abierto y que habriera el lunes un pavo por debajo .... Pero perfectamente puede pedar un tiro para arriba ya que toda la banca ha cerrado en máximos (también en España y en UK).



¿Lo que hiciste es ponerte corto y largo a la vez, con un SL de un 1,6%, esperando una gran subida? ¿O la operativa era de otra manera?

Gracias.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Sigo planteándome esa operativa. Habría que tener cuidado con los giros de la cotización, y decir cuál es el porcentaje ideal de SL, para evitar problemas con la apertura...
> 
> Planteo una situación negativa
> 
> ...




Si fuera sencillo, yo podría ganar dinero con ello  Como no es así, dejo la reflexión para que mentes más lúcidas la pulan.

Parte de mi falta de lucidez, y aprovechando que aquí hay mucho sibarita, viene dada por el vino más dos Mombasa con Fever Tree y hielos de frutas del bosque... ESCANDALOSO. Ideal para cuando salgan del McDonald's.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (23 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ninguna. Iré por etapas en mi huida de España (no por creencia de corralito -esperemos- sino porque el euro tiene un inmenso recorrido bajista). Creo que seguimos teniendo tiempo, y antes de meterme en algo que desconozco prefiero poder estudiarlo un poco.
> 
> Muchas gracias acerca de la información sobre el pago del dividendo. Creo que con 70 ctvos trimestrales, se acerca al 3.50% de dividendos anuales que para mí es lo idoneo. Un ingreso recurrente sin afectar a la empresa con pagos estratosféricos. Recordar que como dijo en General Patton "un bunker de dividendos se convierte en un polvorín con una granada bajista®".
> 
> ® Claca



Lo raro de los americanos es la difernecia entre:
Ex-Dividend Date
Record Date

Tienes que tenerla el ex dividend, pero ellos la registran el record date.
Así que ya lo siento pero es el ex dividend.

Si tienes BK que sepas que tardan en pagártelos....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Soy infinitamente más fan de Basura king que de Mc, pero... los negocios son lo que son. Esta noticia de todas formas me hace darme cabezazos contra la pared, porque estuve a un click de hacer un 50% de los ahorros en Mc y ATPC, porque me gustaba el gráfico, su divisa, su modelo de negocio... Pero luego llegan los cenizos con su historia de diversificar y me asusté, cayendo en las garras de E.on y las zarpas de Coca Cola.



Bueno, piense que cuando salgan las buenas noticias de E.On o de Coca-Cola pensará lo mismo de no haber apostado más por ellas. Somos así de difíciles de satisfacer.

Por contra si alguien se atraganta por tragarse un BigMac sin masticar (cosa que no se contraindica en las instrucciones de uso) y empieza a pleitear, a lo mejor se alegra de no haber metido todo en Mc


----------



## ghkghk (23 Sep 2011)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Lo raro de los americanos es la difernecia entre:
> Ex-Dividend Date
> Record Date
> 
> ...




Me pierdo, dicen que es pagable en diciembre, ¿pero cómo se sabe a partir de cuándo hay que tenerlos para disfrutarlos? Porque yo las tendré casi 3 meses por entonces (y sin el casi).


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Lo que hiciste es ponerte corto y largo a la vez, con un SL de un 1,6%, esperando una gran subida? ¿O la operativa era de otra manera?
> 
> Gracias.



No solo largo y por eso me quedé más ancho que pancho. Fué un trade de un cuarto de hora o media hora a lo sumo.
Al ser valor bancario francés, creo que no se puede abrir corto .... y desde luego viendo con la fuerza que venía .... ni de coña hubiera ido contra tendencia (en minutos).


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2011)

What's a pity "la plata"!!!!
Lleva todo el puto día (y ayer igual), baja que te baja paulatinamente. En goteo sin descanso. Quien se haya quedado enganchado, menuda fortuna le están llevando. La lección, es la de siempre .... stop loss mandatory.

Además, ambos días comenzó el goteo de madrugada por lo que ha sido erre que erre.
De la misma forma, ha sido muy fácil estar dentro en corto ganando pasta. Y yo no me atreví tras ver el pedazo que había bajado por la noche y el hostión de ayer ....


----------



## Hank Scorpio (23 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me pierdo, dicen que es pagable en diciembre, ¿pero cómo se sabe a partir de cuándo hay que tenerlos para disfrutarlos? Porque yo las tendré casi 3 meses por entonces (y sin el casi).



El Ex-dividend de noviembre, que es dos días antes del record date que es a primeros de diciembre. En la página de la empresa lo tendrás.

El problema es que BKT los paga más tarde de cuando debe, es decir no los tienes el día del pago en tu cuenta.


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2011)

están siguiendo el Sp ¿verdad? :Baile:

Lo dicho, MaMa... donde quiera, cuando quiera, está usted invitado... eso sí, a este lado del charco...


----------



## rafaxl (23 Sep 2011)

Bueno, tras ver el cierre de hoy... ¿que tal os pinta el tema? parece que han cerrado muy contentos, los usa se estan poniendo tambien contentos, SP por encima de 1140 en estos momentos, dow subiendo 80 puntos, analistos diciendo que aun quedan mas bajadas...

No lo tengo demasiado claro, se que la tendencia es bajista pero siempre puede haber alguna sorpresa el fin de semana.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Sep 2011)

El cabrón de Sarko y su impuesto a las bebidas azucaradas... ¡Queremos niños gordos, es el símbolo de Occidente!


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2011)

Lo siento, tengo que preguntarlo....


RafaXL.... ¿usted y yo nos conocemos de algo...?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Sep 2011)

ahhh este SP, indomito SP ::


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Con la plata grandes beneficios, ayer cerré algunos cortos prematuramente incluso puse un minilargo esperando cierto rebote, pero no, está en modo crash. No descarto que pueda llegar a precios de mitad del 2010 si rompe los 28 y 26 así que voy a permanecer dentro con la mayoría a ver que pasa (perder es imposible que pierda ya y el riesgo lo vale).
> 
> Lo único que la sostiene es la bolsa (manda cojones). El petroleo el próximo petardazo (hasta que el brent llegue a estar a 70 probablemente) y puede que al final el oro también se pegue un gran hostión si rompiese los 1600 con solidez. He comprado algo de protección por si hay un rebote de gato muerto en el SP500, pero el volumen es patético, realmente nadie quiere entrar fuerte.
> 
> Salvo sucesos extraños esto se cae por momentos la semana que viene, de crash en crash y tiro porque me toca



Le acabo de robar 10 pipos nunca mejor dicho pero con mucho miedo y prudencia. Tengo fijado en la mente el erre que erre que antes decía. Es un suicidio buscar un rebote al menos que se ponga un stop muy grande.

El DAX se está aproximando a los 5230 donde hay bastante resistencia. No hay mucho volumen pero todo el día ha dado la sensación que esa ausencia de volumen ha facilitado el que estén subiéndola a tirones. Acojona que sea viernes y pensar en algo que tenga que ver con quedarse corto el finde. Voy a pensarlo bien y quizás lo haga si en el último cuarto de hora veo recogida.


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Bueno, tras ver el cierre de hoy... ¿que tal os pinta el tema? parece que han cerrado muy contentos, los usa se estan poniendo tambien contentos, SP por encima de 1140 en estos momentos, dow subiendo 80 puntos, analistos diciendo que aun quedan mas bajadas...
> 
> No lo tengo demasiado claro, se que la tendencia es bajista pero siempre puede haber alguna sorpresa el fin de semana.



Esto está cogido con alfileres .... pero lo van a llevar hasta donde necesiten. Lo dificil está en saber donde lo van a petar porque puede seguir subiendo aún con debilidad (la banca ha cerrado en máximos). Momento sumamente interesante, donde el acierto va a tener muy buenos beneficios.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Sep 2011)

En los tiempos que corren, yo creo que los fines de semana son casi una "barrera". La apertura del lunes depende mucho de las noticias que se saquen de la chistera... Y dos días son muchos días para generar noticias.


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2011)

El DAX nuevamente se ha estampado sobre los 520X. Yo creo que o ya se va para abajo o lo van a hacer superar los máximos del día (primera hora de la mañana si no recuerdo mal). Voy a mirarlo con ojos bajistas y buscar si veo un buen punto de abrir un par de cortos en donde puede tener un stop ajustadito.


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX nuevamente se ha estampado sobre los 520X. Yo creo que o ya se va para abajo o lo van a hacer superar los máximos del día (primera hora de la mañana si no recuerdo mal). Voy a mirarlo con ojos bajistas y buscar si veo un buen punto de abrir un par de cortos en donde puede tener un stop ajustadito.



Se echa la hora de cierre encima .....


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Sep 2011)

q pasaba con el 1132 del S&P?

pq parece q la cotizacion lo echaba de menos.........

si no hay chute gUSAno y china es verdad q esta ralentizandose, las materias primas deben depreciarse....vamos. creo yo

alguien considera al cobre como indicador adelantado de los ciclos bursatiles?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

Vuelvo y veo al sp donde lo deje pero con una escapadita a los 40 de por medio. Bien, los stop funcionan.

Ah por cierto, se me olvidaba, del creador de la proyeccion del daxie de esta semana, llega la proyeccion 2.0 esta vez como protagonista tenemos al sp, y nada una ligera caidita, hasta los 8xx-9xx bajos, nah, para pagar pipas y demas, segun se dice es por una nueva recesion y tal, y todo ello antes de fin de año. Y todo ello sin perder de vista que hay elecciones en USA, y eso segun dicen crea ruido.

No hagan caso de lo que acaban de leer, es solo producto de su imaginacion, y actuan bajo su responsabilidad.


----------



## Claca (23 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ORO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues eso, hostiazo en el oro. Lo interesante del gráfico es que la conclusión expuesta se puede trasladar a cualquier valor o índice cotizado. Normalmente cada uno tiene sus tics y normas, así que cuando vemos que el guión se altera, muy probablemente cambiará también el resultado obtenido hasta entonces.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Lo siento, tengo que preguntarlo....
> 
> 
> RafaXL.... ¿usted y yo nos conocemos de algo...?



Pues no lo se, ¿porque la pregunta?


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pues eso, hostiazo en el oro. Lo interesante del gráfico es que la conclusión expuesta se puede trasladar a cualquier valor o índice cotizado. Normalmente cada uno tiene sus tics y normas, así que cuando vemos que el guión se altera, muy probablemente cambiará también el resultado obtenido hasta entonces.



si lo del oro le parece hostiazo...... lo de la plata le va a parecer la mano de dios matando moscas..... ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

Joven claca eres un fiera, no tengo nada mas que decir.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

La plata quiere ser como cristo, llegar a los 33


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Pues no lo se, ¿porque la pregunta?



Sólo curiosidad, pero si no lo sabe... es que no...


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2011)

Hoy Netflix está mariconeando en exceso. Van, tira para arriba hostia puta!!!!

No veo punto de entrada guanera en el DAX. Los cabrones han simulado una rotura falsa en el intraminuto en 80 y después para arriba hasta 92. Lo justo para limpiar stops normales de 12-14 pipos. Ojo que ahora están zorreando y tocando las narices. Vamos a ver qué hacen en la última hora y especialmente desde las 21:40.

Plata: Ha pegado un buen tirón (rápido para que no nos dé tiempo a subirnos) y después frenazo. De momento, no consigue llegar a los últimos máximos en 3100. Si lo hace, ahí sí que hay una buena pregunta a resolver. Si acertamos, se le puede sacar una pasta.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Sólo curiosidad, pero si no lo sabe... es que no...



Segun donde realice ud. su vida rutinaria ). Si somos de la misma zona a lo mejor.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

Lo de la plata se veia venir, y el que no lo haya visto es porque es un tecnico ciego, que solo ve el grafico. Los fundamentales de la plata, esta semana se han ido todos al carajo por asi decirlo. No chute de impresora, ralentizacion de la economia, y bajo del sector industrial chino, pues lo tenian a huevo para tirarlo, y si, seguro que habra un gran porcentaje de esta caida que sera pura especulacion de manos interesadas, pero aun asi...


----------



## kokaine (23 Sep 2011)

Señores, aqui teneis la causa de porque ha subido hoy. Y no suena nada bien para los cortos los proximos dias:


La UE abre la puerta a que Grecia recompre toda su deuda - Libre Mercado

La jugada no suena mal en principio. Por eso los bancos se han emocionado tanto hoy.


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo de la plata se veia venir, y el que no lo haya visto es porque es un tecnico ciego, que solo ve el grafico. Los fundamentales de la plata, esta semana se han ido todos al carajo por asi decirlo. No chute de impresora, ralentizacion de la economia, y bajo del sector industrial chino, pues lo tenian a huevo para tirarlo, y si, seguro que habra un gran porcentaje de esta caida que sera pura especulacion de manos interesadas, pero aun asi...




Yo la veía débil. Era evidente pero estaba descorrelacionada con los índices ... y como éstos también estaban jodidos, pues no terminaba de caer a plomo. El amigo Bernie le dió el tiro en la nuca pero es evidente que nadie se esperaba un hostión de 800 pipos en dos días. Se dice pronto!!!::


----------



## rafaxl (23 Sep 2011)

kokaine dijo:


> Señores, aqui teneis la causa de porque ha subido hoy. Y no suena nada bien para los cortos los proximos dias:
> 
> 
> La UE abre la puerta a que Grecia recompre toda su deuda - Libre Mercado
> ...



Pero que clase de mierda es esta??? mas trampas al solitario, me das dinero para recomprarme mi deuda, te debo mas dinero y sigo igual de enmierdado.


----------



## kokaine (23 Sep 2011)

Aqui teneis la fuente original:

EU Plans Greek Buyback Program Open to All Debt - Bloomberg

y aqui traducida:

Google Traductor

Creo q si se confirma ese rumor, se van a acabar las bajadas gordas en bancos una temporada.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2011)

El sp está cogiendo el caminito de la perdición


----------



## kokaine (23 Sep 2011)

Lo que quieren hacer es una Subasta Holandesa. 

Aqui teneis la explicacion:

Subasta holandesa
La Subasta Holandesa es un tipo de subasta en la que el subastador comienza subastando con un alto precio, que es rebajado hasta que algún participante esta dispueso a aceptar el precio del subastador, o hasta que se llega al precio de reserva, que es el precio mínimo aceptado para esa venta. El participante ganador paga el último precio anunciado.
Este tipo de subasta es conveniente cuando es importante subastar los bienes rápidamente, y una venta nunca requiere más de una puja, que es aumentar el precio puesto a algo que se subasta. Teóricamente, la estrategia y resultados del pujeo de la subasta holandesa es igual al de una subasta de primer precio, pero de cualquier modo, pruebas indican que a veces una subasta holandesa termina con precios de venta menores.
La subasta holandesa tiene su mejor exponente con las subastas de tulipanes holandeses, en Holanda este tipo de subasta es llamado Subasta China. Otro nombre holandés dado para esta subasta es: Afmijnen, que significa dando por mío, debido a que el precio cuando convence al comprador, éste dice: Mío!
El término Subasta Holandesa es a veces usado en las subastas en red, donde varios bienes iguales son vendidos simultáneamente a un número igual de postores.


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2011)

kokaine dijo:


> Señores, aqui teneis la causa de porque ha subido hoy. Y no suena nada bien para los cortos los proximos dias:
> 
> 
> La UE abre la puerta a que Grecia recompre toda su deuda - Libre Mercado
> ...



Pues a ver de dónde sacan el dinero. Es un negocio magnífico porque algo similar hizo hace años Correa en Ecuador (por cierto, el tío parece un borrico pero tiene una formación magnifica, de las buenas de verdad). Llego al gobierno, revisó las deudas que tenían, dijo que iba a pagar una parte porque el resto era fraude de FMI etc .... de forma que la deuda se pegó una hostia ... y la recompró a precio de derribo. Para que después digan que es como su colega Evo Morales.
En el caso de Grecia, es mucha mucha pasta la que deben y aun comprando en el secundario con un 50% de descuento, va a necesitar mucho mucho cash que no tiene (porque tampoco puede financiarse para hacer un rollover). Además, los mercados no son tontos y en cuanto lo vean, baja el descuento por la presión alcista de las compras. No creo que vayan a poder hacerlo. Muchas gracias por la info porque aunque no creo que lo puedan hacer, basta con que salga el finde un perroflauta, lo diga y monte un tinglado de narices el próximo lunes.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La plata quiere ser como cristo, llegar a los 33



esto...... no es por llevarle la contraria........ yo se menos de bolsa q usted (ya quisiera yo ganar la mitad de lo q usted gana) pero la plata ahora creo q esta a 30,71........ es mas, o para por aqui o se va a 28-26 como siguiente soporte .....creoooo


----------



## Caos (23 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ah por cierto, se me olvidaba, del creador de la proyeccion del daxie de esta semana, llega la proyeccion 2.0 esta vez como protagonista tenemos al sp, y nada una ligera caidita, hasta los 8xx-9xx bajos, nah, para pagar pipas y demas, segun se dice es por una nueva recesion y tal, y todo ello antes de fin de año. Y todo ello sin perder de vista que hay elecciones en USA, y eso segun dicen crea ruido.
> 
> No hagan caso de lo que acaban de leer, es solo producto de su imaginacion, y actuan bajo su responsabilidad.



Mi objetivo está sobre los 900-875 con posibles paradas en el 1102-1026. No sé cuantas sesiones tardaremos en llegar, pero supongo que para Noviembre deberíamos haber hecho suelo. Más allá de eso, no tengo ni pajolera idea, pero habrá "modo helicóptero y estímulo" para parar la sangría supongo (sino el apocalipsis :.

Y políticamente interesa que suceda esto, los demócratas lo tienen todo planeado sobre como joder al GOP. Por cierto, las divina comedia del techo de deuda NO ha acabado y puede que la resuciten en poco tiempo para ayudar a las caídas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

:ouch:

Pues es como Amy casavino quiere llegar a los 27.


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2011)

Llega "the last hour". A ver por dónde vienen las ordas leoncias. O para arriba o para abajo ..... que si no va a ser muy aburrido. Apuesto a que no. Hoy es un día perfecto para que hagan una de las suyas.


----------



## kokaine (23 Sep 2011)

Pues los bonos griegos anda con una tir bestial este da un 112% anual.

GR0110021236 HELLENIC REPUBLIC GGB 4.3 03/20/12 63,525 68,190 112,06985 92,02693 1000 CC Ca FIXED

Incluso con una quita del 50%,mmmm no suena mal, porque estan a precios de quiebra total. 

Algun experto en renta fija?? que nos diga como les puede afectar esto?

In


----------



## Claca (23 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Joven claca eres un fiera, no tengo nada mas que decir.



¿Recuerdas los 3,86 que mencione para SACYR? Creo que no hace falta colgar gráfico para ver hasta donde ha llegado ¿no?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ibex-35-3t-2011-parte-3-a-2.html#post4938692

Y otra, MTS:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a-266.html#post4933518

También ha cumplido ya (y hablamos de un 25% desde el comentario).

Y una a la que le queda poco:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-3t-2011-parte-3-a-15.html#post4941074

Es cuestión de paciencia y trabajo, y, sobre todo, stops bien colocados. 

Muchas veces nos equivocamos, porque además de nuestra errónea interpretación, el AT también falla. Lo importante es ser humildes y aceptar que no siempre se puede acertar, para así poder aprovechar al 100% las entradas cuando sí lo hacemos, de otro modo nos quedamos sin ganas o, lo que es todavía peor, sin dinero, y ese es el verdadero game over. Mientras haya motivación y capital, seguiremos aprendiendo, por lo que eventualmente lograremos buenos resultados :Aplauso:

De todo esto además me gustaría destacar que el pequeño inversor lo tiene más fácil a medida que se aleja el gráfico y se adquiere perspectiva, cualquier otra cosa es meterse en terreno gobernado por las máquinas y gracias a las pelis de Terminator sabemos cómo acaba el duelo para la humanidad. Los grandes movimientos, suelos y techos, o, lo que es lo mismo, acumulación y distribución, son muy difíciles de ocultar, pero eso sólo se ve con calma y mirando de lejos el precio, ni rastro de ello en el intradía.

Buen humor, paciencia y humildad (poco apalancamiento y stops).

PD: Al cierre a ver si cuelgo un par de gráficos para actualizar el escenario del oro y la plata.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Mi objetivo está sobre los 900-875 con posibles paradas en el 1102-1026. No sé cuantas sesiones tardaremos en llegar, pero supongo que para Noviembre deberíamos haber hecho suelo. Más allá de eso, no tengo ni pajolera idea, pero habrá "modo helicóptero y estímulo" para parar la sangría supongo (sino el apocalipsis :.
> 
> Y políticamente interesa que suceda esto, los demócratas lo tienen todo planeado sobre como joder al GOP. Por cierto, las divina comedia del techo de deuda NO ha acabado y puede que la resuciten en poco tiempo para ayudar a las caídas.



Pues tiene usted unos niveles muy proximos a alguien que comparte profesion con el señor Fran200 y MM. 

Ojala se cumpla, yo es que soy guanero :baba: :baba: burbujistapuntoinfoero.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Sep 2011)

si no entiendo mal los bancos reciben un papelito con sello europeo y mas tarde la UE le da dinero a grecia para q recompre esos papelitos........ al final la mayor acreedora de grecia sera ella misma con dinero prestado por europa......... los bancos se libran casi indemnes y a cambio q? nada mas? todo se hace al 100%? nadie se ve perjudicado en ninguna quita?

y si eso se hace y grecia sigue siendo insolvente a la vez ella misma seria su mayor acreedora????

q raro me suena todo (si fuera una deuda mas pequeña me parece logico, una manera de unificar la deuda, pero con lo q deben me suena a q quieren q la destruccion se ciña solo al pais heleno, me suena mas a solucion desesperada en la q sabiendo q habra q amputar al menos q solo tenga q cortar un pie y no las dos piernas)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

@Claca, y tanto que me acorde del 3,86 lo tenia apuntado por aqui en el despacho, voy entrando y saliendo, aunque mantengo una pequeña participacion desde niveles mas altos, porque creo, y me corriges si me equivoco, que continua siendo bajista y no me importaria un rebote al 4,6.

Ahora estoy mirandome ACS, pero esta mas que nada por fundamentales y porque sacyr esta ya muy cerca del cero :XX: :XX. Probablemente entrare la semana que viene, con stop eso si. A corto claro.


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> si no entiendo mal los bancos reciben un papelito con sello europeo y mas tarde la UE le da dinero a grecia para q recompre esos papelitos........ al final la mayor acreedora de grecia sera ella misma con dinero prestado por europa......... los bancos se libran casi indemnes y a cambio q? nada mas? todo se hace al 100%? nadie se ve perjudicado en ninguna quita?
> 
> y si eso se hace y grecia sigue siendo insolvente a la vez ella misma seria su mayor acreedora????
> 
> q raro me suena todo (si fuera una deuda mas pequeña me parece logico, una manera de unificar la deuda, pero con lo q deben me suena a q quieren q la destruccion se ciña solo al pais heleno, me suena mas a solucion desesperada en la q sabiendo q habra q amputar al menos q solo tenga q cortar un pie y no las dos piernas)



No puede pagar la deuda. Lo demás es pegar un patadón al balón. Cada día son más pobres (ingresan menos porque consumen menos ya que están tocando los sueldos) y gastan más porque la deuda tiene unos interese de la hostia. Si aún no ha suspendido pagos es para que los bancos alemanes vayan consumiendo tiempo liquidando deuda para que no les arrastre a ellos. En el momento que quiebre Grecia, a bolsa puede subir como un cohete porque será un momento en el que los bancos estén bien. El riesgo es Italia y España ya que la deuda de éstos es gigantesca en valor absoluto y de la misma, hasta los esquimales tienen algo guardado por ahí.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Sep 2011)

De momento chupinacillo parriba, a ver si no nos estan mareando...


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2011)

Ya le están enchufando gasolina a SP, DAX y Plata. Todo junto. A ver si hay trampa o no.

21:17 - No puede el DAX con los 5208. Ojo por si hay movimiento contrario.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (23 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo de la plata se veia venir, y el que no lo haya visto es porque es un tecnico ciego, que solo ve el grafico. Los fundamentales de la plata, esta semana se han ido todos al carajo por asi decirlo. No chute de impresora, ralentizacion de la economia, y bajo del sector industrial chino, pues lo tenian a huevo para tirarlo, y si, seguro que habra un gran porcentaje de esta caida que sera pura especulacion de manos interesadas, pero aun asi...



Pues no me suena haber leído a nadie por aquí diciendo que iba pasar con la plata lo que ha acabado pasando, así que no creo que fuera tan obvio.


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Recuerdas los 3,86 que mencione para SACYR? Creo que no hace falta colgar gráfico para ver hasta donde ha llegado ¿no?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ibex-35-3t-2011-parte-3-a-2.html#post4938692
> 
> ...



Que grande eres Claca :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Pues no me suena haber leído a nadie por aquí diciendo que iba pasar con la plata lo que ha acabado pasando, así que no creo que fuera tan obvio.



Cuando estaba en 39, puse algunos post diciendo que los 38 eran la última parada ....

Desde luego que parece un cambio de tendencia en toda regla. :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## rafaxl (23 Sep 2011)

Parece que salen por arriba no??? se estan empezando a emocionar en serio. Esta ultima media hora puede ser de infarto.


----------



## kokaine (23 Sep 2011)

Entiendo que no es asi.

Los bonos helenos ya cotizan con descuentos de casi del 50%, asi que lo quieren hacer es una subasta holandesa pero al reves.
Segun el articulo, Grecia tiene la posibilidad de establecer un precio mínimo y de establecer el precio final de la subasta.
Seria algo como si grecia dijera os compro los bonos al 40%, no hay vendedor, subo a 50% no ha vendedor subo a 60% y asi hasta un tope que ellos decidirian. Suena raro pero es lo que dice la noticia.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

A mi no me habra leido que haya dicho nada acerca de esta caida, porque tampoco he dicho nada acerca de una subida, simplemente no hablo de la plata, pero si que he leido en este hilo, por el forero caos, sobre de una caida abrupta de las _comoditis_, y su razonamiento.

Seguramente usted y los demas foreros que estan en el hilo de la plata sabran mucho mas que yo sobre el metal, y el porque de sus inversiones, pero pienso tambien que el fundamental de la inversion ha sido muy deteriorado por la negativa a otra ronda de estimulos, y la confirmacion de una nueva recesion que impulsaran la deflacion reinante.

Bueno les leo en el hilo de la plata, y dejo de irme por las ramas en este...


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2011)

Que no les engañen y que lo disfruten

AC/DC - Highway To Hell [2011 Live at River Plate DVD] - YouTube


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Sep 2011)

como cierren el SP en 1132 me hago devoto de 





en honor al Sr. MM


edito: San Leoncio ::


----------



## Claca (23 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> @Claca, y tanto que me acorde del 3,86 lo tenia apuntado por aqui en el despacho, voy entrando y saliendo, aunque mantengo una pequeña participacion desde niveles mas altos, porque creo, y me corriges si me equivoco, que continua siendo bajista y no me importaria un rebote al 4,6.
> 
> Ahora estoy mirandome ACS, pero esta mas que nada por fundamentales y porque sacyr esta ya muy cerca del cero :XX: :XX. Probablemente entrare la semana que viene, con stop eso si. A corto claro.



Sigue bajista, sí, pero con el objetivo cumplido y acercándose con poca verticalidad a la zona de suelo de 2010, yo ajustaría el stop profit y me felicitaría por la operación. Clavar hasta el último céntimo es imposible y es muy probable que por el camino se te coman gran parte de los beneficios; mejor no preocuparse demasiado ya de lo que haga SACYR y disfrutar de las plusvis.

En mi opinión estamos entrando (el mercado español) en fase de claudicación, por lo que resulta imprescindible ir desprendiéndose poco a poco de la histeria guanil para advertir las sutilezas en el cambio del guión (aún queda, pero...).


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2011)

*1.132* .


----------



## rafaxl (23 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> *1.132* .



[YOUTUBE]GkfzW5M6wII[/YOUTUBE]

Y ole.


----------



## Fran200 (23 Sep 2011)

No se porque no me sorprende. La madre que parió al Luis...:::::8::8::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Sep 2011)

Con esta precision, con que se pase una vez por semana, arregla el mes a los burbujos.

Que cachondos sois los traders/gestores/mm/oyoquese.

PD:Le viene el avatar como anillo al dedo, quizas mi mejor obra en este foro, junto con el de MM, un leoncio amigable.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Sep 2011)

No se porque, pero me recuerda a la BSO de Atrapame si puedes, asi de repente me ha venido a la cabeza.

Buen finde y atentos a las posibles sorpresas trichet-rescas.


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> No se porque no me sorprende. La madre que parió al Luis...:::::8::8::Aplauso::Aplauso:



algunos se ganan un merecido descando el finde :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Sep 2011)

oh loado seas bienhallado Sr. MM 
santo entre los leoncios
sus intervenciones harto oportunas
reparten pipos cual cuerno de la fortuna

sus próximos post esperamos 
cual mana caido del cielo
un güisquicito con hielo
más de uno con gusto invitamos
::


----------



## rafaxl (23 Sep 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Sr. Mulder, muchas gracias por estos análisis, sin ellos el hilo no es lo mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Refloto el post de MM para que quede constancia y se sepa de que se habla.


----------



## Fran200 (23 Sep 2011)

Estoooo, estoy en casa pero mirando por varios sitios ha cerrado en 1136.

Nada vamos a excomulgar y descanonizar a MM. ))


Ahora en la pre lo ha clavado y el 1132 ha dado muchas y buenas entradas.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Sep 2011)

Estoy leyendo por ahi rumores de que el BCE puede bajar tipos la semana que viene... mas madera para las subidas?? esto podria marcar un punto de rebotonazo para proximos meses?

Me da a mi que estos tipos lo estan haciendo todo al reves. Menudo hatajo de inutiles.


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Estoy leyendo por ahi rumores de que el BCE puede bajar tipos la semana que viene... mas madera para las subidas?? esto podria marcar un punto de rebotonazo para proximos meses?
> 
> Me da a mi que estos tipos lo estan haciendo todo al reves. Menudo hatajo de inutiles.



Toda la información está recogida en los gráficos. Lo demás es ruido interesado.


----------



## torracollons (23 Sep 2011)

De perder un 2,5 a ganar un 2,5 el mismo dia. Menudo timo la bolsa, no entiendo como la gente puede meter el dinero en semejante tocomocho dirigido por tiburones, es de una irracionalidad suprema.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Sep 2011)

He aqui un presente a la comunidad







Es una Reliquía venerada por las gacelas de los 80.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Sep 2011)

torracollons dijo:


> De perder un 2,5 a ganar un 2,5 el mismo dia. Menudo timo la bolsa, no entiendo como la gente puede meter el dinero en semejante tocomocho dirigido por tiburones, es de una irracionalidad suprema.



Pues mire usted si se hubiese puesto corto y luego largo hubiera ganado un 5%. Por lo demás 







sin acritud y tal


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> algunos se ganan un merecido descando el finde :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



por curiosidad cuales valores tienes en el radar

IBE, Enagas, Gas Natural, BME, Endesa, Inditex, San, Grifols
alguna otra?
aún queda guano, pero ...........
con casi 3000€, intentare llegar (unos 327€ ... uff) poco voy a comprar poco pero..........


----------



## bertok (24 Sep 2011)

Iberdrola, RWE y EON.
Allianz y Mapfre.
FCC
Telefonica.
Banco Santander y BBVA.
Mittal y Acerinox.
Un poquito de índices

La decisión de cuales pillar la tomaré en el momento que vaya a soltar cada uno de los cargadores (Telco, Bancos, Utilities y Cíclicas son prioritarias para mí).

Todo en leuros, en dólares no quiero nada ::


----------



## faraico (24 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Iberdrola, RWE y EON.
> Allianz y Mapfre.
> FCC
> Telefonica.
> ...



LLevo ya en cartera (50% de liquidez) Tef(15) y San(7), a la espera de bajonazo final y meter más.

Mi duda es...cómo sabremos que ha tocado fondo y es hora de entrar?

Pregunta de gacela, si...jeje, a ver si aprendo un poco

Graciasienso:


----------



## bertok (24 Sep 2011)

Al menos yo, no lo sabré porque no soy capaz de pillarlas en el mínimo.

Es cuestión de esperar y ver una pauta de vuelta (un par de mínimos creciente, una recogida consistente de papel, ....).

En cualquier caso, en unas semanas los precios serán atractivos y las probabilidades estarán a favor de los larguistas de medio plazo.

Todavía es pronto en mi opinión.


----------



## faraico (24 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Al menos yo, no lo sabré porque no soy capaz de pillarlas en el mínimo.
> 
> Es cuestión de esperar y ver una pauta de vuelta (un par de mínimos creciente, una recogida consistente de papel, ....).
> 
> ...



Gracias Bertok, te suelo leer y opino como tú, que aún no hemos visto suelo.

Habrá que esperar acontecimientos y escuchar a los artistas de esto

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Nico (24 Sep 2011)

Qué grande este MM !!

Recuerdo las viejas épocas en que MM no solía poner unos billetacos de 500 en el bolsillo (a mi me los mandaba a casa para que ni tuviera que hacer el paripé de comprar y vender en la bolsa propiamente dicha) 

Ya verán cómo, con las "maquinitas mágicas" (esas que usan MM, Fran y Pollastre) esto es como pescar en una pecera (con algún sustito cada tanto, eso si).

De mi parte muy feliz con todo lo que he aprendido estas últimas semanas aunque, con un dejo de tristeza porque los leoncios quebraron el 5,35 de mi SL (fueron a por mi dinero sin duda ya que cortaron en 5,33) 

Ahora tendré que entrar más arriba y me he perdido unos centavos muy sabrosos de subida... pero, bien pagan todo lo aprendido.

Eso si (y digo esto para algunos amigos del hilo con los que compartimos el aprendizaje)... realmente hay que desarrollar una SOLIDA PERSONALIDAD Y CARACTER en este juego porque, si sufres por una ganancia no lograda eso te hace más fragil a la siguiente vez que tienes que respetar el SL y, en el largo plazo, es más valioso CUIDAR el capital que dedicarse a los "pelotazos rápidos" que tanta adrenalina nos generan.

===

Y empezamos con las dudas para la semana que viene:

1) Conviene esperar un ajuste y toma de ganancia para hacer la entrada o, lo van a subir sin piedad ni prisioneros y el que no suba al bote ahora se pierde una parte grande del pastel ?

2) Realmente vimos el piso ?, o en cinco días estamos más abajo que ahora ?

Que *SAN MM* nos proteja.

Feliz finde para todos


----------



## The Hellion (24 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Iberdrola, RWE y EON.
> Allianz y Mapfre.
> FCC
> Telefonica.
> ...



Le thankeo a usted como representación de todo el hilo. Hace un mes (más o menos) me presenté, explicando mi intención de comprar a largo plazo. 

Por motivos que no vienen al caso, en aquella época estaba más influenciado por "The Intelligent Investor" y ""Winning the Loser Game" que por "The 21 irrefutable truths of tradings".

Desde mi presentación en este hilo, he pensado mucho en mis hipótesis, he cometido errores más o menos voluntarios (comprar AMDs a 7.07, siguiendo consejos de la industria usana del asesoramiento) y me he desentendido voluntariamente de cualquier operativa intradiaria, porque todavía no me considero con suficientes conocimientos para operar. 

Gracias a usted, y a otros colaboradores del hilo, mi inversión en e-on todavía es rentable, mi futura inversión en daimler (sorry, chinito, a mi también me gustan los bmws, pero prefiero invertir en daimler) supongo que será rentable, y mi error en AMD me permitirá aprender una lección.


----------



## Caos (24 Sep 2011)

Mis perspectivas, más tras pasearme por la red y hablar con algunos colegas, siguen siendo fuertemente bajistas, quizá con algún rebote pero poca cosa. El IBEX puede que se desacople un poco, no sé, no es mi indice de referencia porque no es lo que más comercio ni de lejos, pero la voz cantante la llevará el SP500.

Para serles sinceros y abiertamente, desde casa, todas mis posiciones están cubiertas para cualquier rebote y las pérdidas serían mínimas, y al fin y al cabo yo hago trading de derivados sobretodo, así que tampoco digo que nadie me siga al abismo ni quiero vender nada. El riesgo existe, pero mi estrategia ahora mismo (por eso estoy en modo manual y posteo aquí para pasar un poco el rato) es capturar la mayoría del movimiento a la baja y por ello debo correr ciertos riesgos.

En fin, aquí es lo de siempre:
- Ser fiel a las normas que uno mismo se impone y a su propio sistema y estrategia.
- Férrea disciplina y autocontrol.
- No olvidar nunca limitar el riesgo y y las pérdidas, al final esto es un juego de costes-beneficios.

No me pidan más porque llevo el cubatilla(s) de turno encima que había que celebrar la semana 

Saludos y buena suerte.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Sep 2011)

¿Y del -5.8% del oro no decimos nada? Subidón, subidón....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Sep 2011)

Buenos dias, les dejo una adivinanza y les leo esta noche.

¿Que es este grafico?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Sep 2011)

Está habiendo movimientos muy importantes en materias primas y también en oro y plata. Lo del trasvase de dinero ya lo ha recordado otro y no es algo para sólo dos días.

Cuidado con coger un cuchillo que cae. Yo haría una lista de acciones relacionadas sobre las mismas y vería posibilidad de cortos (medio plazo).


----------



## rafaxl (24 Sep 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...chino-icbc-interesado-en-adquirir-la-cam.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...puerta-que-grecia-recompre-toda-su-deuda.html

Esta ultima podria confirmar lo que se hablaba aqui anoche.

Noticias sabadomañaneras.


----------



## Janus (24 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> LLevo ya en cartera (50% de liquidez) Tef(15) y San(7), a la espera de bajonazo final y meter más.
> 
> Mi duda es...cómo sabremos que ha tocado fondo y es hora de entrar?
> 
> ...




No lo sabrá hasta que hayas perdido parte de la subida. Es así y así es mucho más rentable que intentar adivinar el suelo. Los 7 de SAN a mí me sonaban en su día a "vaya chollo" y ahora estando camino de 5 pienso (menos mal que no compre a 7, porque desde aquí ... el próximo 40% sería para ponerme en breakeven).

Puede bajar bastante más porque aún estando la bolsa muy muy barata en términos de beneficios empresariales, el cristo montado en Europa no se arregla tan fácil, máxime con la pandilla de políticos que van a maximizar el coste por su ineptitud. Somos gacelas y como tales nos comportamos. Nuestro último pésimo negocio ha sido votar a unos políticos que nos han/están esquilmando.
El IBEX está muy cerca de la directriz que une los dos anteriores mínimos de mercado (2003 y 2009). En condicones normales debería rebotar con ganas pero tiene dos peligros que se ven muy claramente en el gráfico de largo plazo del SP y del DAX. Ambos son bajistas, estando el SP mirando hacia los 950-1000 (objetivo técnico de caida, otra cosa diferente es que lo haga o no .... en la medida que el eurodolar sea bajista, el SP seguirá bajando) y el DAX hacia los 4000. Para que ambos escenarios no ocurran, deberían comenzar a subir y deshacer las claras figuras de distribución/descanso en ambos índices durante el último mes.

Si SP y DAX bajan, el IBEX le va a seguir con lo que Arcelor bajará, SAN bajará, BBVA bajará, TEF bajará ....

En mi humilde opinión no hay un problema de beneficios, es un problema de incapacidad política y de solvencia para asumir pérdidas en el sector bancario (al margen de otros sectores que no pueden pagar sus deudas como las inmo). El primero (lo político) persistirá pero llegará un momento en el que no puedan rompar nada más con lo que se entrará en un escenario mejor. El segundo (solvencia) se arreglará porque parte la pagaremos los ciudadanos como "primos" y la otra parte se la están distribuyendo a inversores particulares a base de deshacer la cartera de bonos para disminuir su exposición a Grecia, Portugal etc... Llegará un momento en el que los bancos podrán decir "Merket etc... que ya estamos listos para no quebrar, dale al botón ... que además me he situado en el lado contrario para coger posición y comenzar a ganar pasta gansa. Que sepas que te debo un favor".

Ayer estaba pensando que nos han tomado el pelo a base de bien. Primero estalla la crisis, en vez de reconocer de golpe las pérdidas (estilo país nórdico) ... empiezan a gastarse dinero público que no existe. Comienzan a emitir deuda ... que compran los bancos (tú me haces el favor de no tener que valorar activos a mercado y yo te compro toda la deuda a emitir). Es decir, el problema es un gran pufo que se pasan de manos en manos buscando tiempo para ir sacándonos los cuartos en impuestos etc.... para que les paguemos la fiesta. Y al final como es mucho, mucho ..... nos terminarán metiendo inflación a lo bestia.

Solo obtiene posible beneficio en cualquier situación de la vida ... quién entiende donde está y "aprende a jugar al juego".


Quien se empeña en querer cambiar las reglas de juego y en no asumir que "ésto no puede ser así", tiene su ::

Así es la vida, juego de suma cero.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias, les dejo una adivinanza y les leo esta noche.
> 
> ¿Que es este grafico?
> 
> ...



Obviamente la gráfica del DAX en mensual, póngala más difícil para la próxima vez... )

PD: La última vela lleva su nombre encima... 8:
PD2: En las apuestas sobre el mínimo en el SP500 me apuntan el 807. 61,8% de toda la bajada 1576-666 desde el máximo 1370 de mayo de este año. Puntos muy relevantes el 1102, el 1019 y el 935 (este seria el punto de mi segunda apuesta)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Sep 2011)

Son cosas mias o veo minimos decrecientes en este teorico lateral ::

Que me corriJan los que saben, pero yo diria que mas que en un lateral estamos bajistas atrapagacelas y que en cualquier momento nos vamos a los seismiles sin parada alguna .....y digo seismiles por decir algo........por que ni P idea de donde podria estar el suelo de estar en lo cierto.......¿quizas en los mas humedos sueños Tonuelisticos ? :8: :::bla::bla::bla:


----------



## Claca (24 Sep 2011)

Lo prometido es deuda (a bajo interés):

ORO:







Si no pierde los 1.600$, la posibilidad de un rebote está ahí.

PLATA:







Situación parecida a la del oro, con objetivos bajistas más ambiciosos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Son cosas mias o veo minimos decrecientes en este teorico lateral ::
> 
> Que me *corrigan* los que saben, pero yo diria que mas que en un lateral estamos bajistas atrapagacelas y que en cualquier momento nos vamos a los seismiles sin parada alguna .....y digo seismiles por decir algo........por que ni P idea de donde podria estar el suelo de estar en lo cierto.......¿quizas en los mas humedos sueños Tonuelisticos ? :8: :::bla::bla::bla:



Yo te corri*j*o esto... 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Sep 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo te corri*j*o esto... 8:



!!! DEMOLEDOR !!! ::::::

Joder , tanto leer burradas en internete creo que me estan produciendo un efecto contagio brutal :cook::cook::cook::o:o:o

La logse hace daño hasta a los que somos de EGB  ::::

Y bueno.....si nos vamos al tema de mi post obviando mi garrafal metedura de gamba inexcusable....... ¿ alguien mas ve lo que yo veo ? :


----------



## Claca (24 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias, les dejo una adivinanza y les leo esta noche.
> 
> ¿Que es este grafico?
> 
> ...



Lo que no entiendo es el motivo del mismo. A ver si me sacas de dudas :

Por debajo de los 5.000, el siguiente soporte importante del DAX está en los 4.500, lejos todavía como para pensar en caídas mayores (¿o te han vuelto a pasar un chivatazo? )


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> !!! DEMOLEDOR !!! ::::::
> 
> Joder , tanto leer burradas en internete creo que me estan produciendo un efecto contagio brutal :cook::cook::cook::o:o:o
> 
> ...



Por menos ya te reportan 

Pues sí, yo veo el SP en los 950 aprox, hay que darle su tiempo. Ahora que cada uno coja una piedra y me hagan lapidación rápida.


----------



## bertok (24 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por menos ya te reportan
> 
> Pues sí, yo veo el SP en los 950 aprox, hay que darle su tiempo. Ahora que cada uno coja una piedra y me hagan lapidación rápida.



Manejamos un escenario similar. Los 1000 puntos del SP son el primer target.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (24 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Iberdrola, RWE y EON.
> Allianz y Mapfre.
> FCC
> Telefonica.
> ...



Estoy contigo en Iberdrola y RWE, me gustan mucho para el largo el plazo y es posible que haya que ir pensando en entrar pronto. La que quiero que caiga un buen pico es Siemens.


----------



## goldbolsa (24 Sep 2011)

El ibex va a seguir cayendo a niveles del 5000 - 6000 y a partir de ahí pues nos tiraremos unos años.

Pienso que el único activo fiable es el Oro...

Bolsia.com &bull; Ver Tema - Caidas importantes y lo que queda


Aunque se puede ir a 1500 $$$ la onza, siempre ha sido un valor refugio en crisis... cuando la gente se entere que el Euro se va a la mierda, veremos que es lo único que es seguro.. tener oro bajo el colchon... siempre ha sido un valor refugio en una crisis... y tambien cayo al principio del 2008 y ahora vale un 70% más. 


Saludos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Sep 2011)

goldbolsa dijo:


> El ibex va a seguir cayendo a niveles del 5000 - 6000 y a partir de ahí pues nos tiraremos unos años.
> 
> Pienso que el único activo fiable es el Oro...
> 
> ...



y fijese usted que yo veo peligrosisimo el oro ienso: , huele a burbuja que apesta....... eso no quiere decir que no pueda subir mas, que obviamente puede, nunca sabe uno el dia exacto en que va a explotar una burbuja......pero mas de uno se va a comer los lingotes con patatas ::::::


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (24 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> y fijese usted que yo veo peligrosisimo el oro ienso: , huele a burbuja que apesta....... eso no quiere decir que no pueda subir mas, que obviamente puede, nunca sabe uno el dia exacto en que va a explotar una burbuja......pero mas de uno se va a comer los lingotes con patatas ::::::




El oro físico siempre tendrá algún valor, a diferencia de una divisa o empresa en quiebra. Los bienes tangibles es lo bueno que tienen, sobre todo si no tienes que pagar el IBi o la contribución.

De todas formas para hablar del tema ya tenemos el hilo del oro.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Sep 2011)

Aquí no vamos a ser menos

Schäuble: Grecia necesitará una década para que su economía sea competitiva - elEconomista.es


----------



## faraico (24 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Manejamos un escenario similar. Los 1000 puntos del SP son el primer target.



Los entornos de los 1000 puntos suponen rebajar al índice actualmente aproximadamente un 12%.

Si lo extrapolamos a nuestro chulibex, daríamos con los entornos de los famosos 6.700 - 6.800.

Cuentas de la viejao


----------



## bertok (24 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Los entornos de los 1000 puntos suponen rebajar al índice actualmente aproximadamente un 12%.
> 
> Si lo extrapolamos a nuestro chulibex, daríamos con los entornos de los famosos 6.700 - 6.800.
> 
> Cuentas de la viejao



Los 7200 ya son un nivel interesante, con poca munición.


----------



## MariscosRecio (24 Sep 2011)

Como veis BNP para ir en corto el lunes?


----------



## MariscosRecio (24 Sep 2011)

Por cierto me presento. Soy un novato que después de mucho leer al final ha decidido estrenarse en los minifuturos y el estreno de esta semana en corto con el ibex no ha estado mal, aunque se que esto de los futuros es muy, muy complicado.....


----------



## Janus (24 Sep 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Como veis BNP para ir en corto el lunes?




No debería intentarlo. Aún con stop, fácil que se lo lleven por delante sin pestañear. Si los índices no se caen (que con el cierre del viernes, está por ver cómo se comportan en la apertura y hasta el go live americano), BNP puede seguir rebotando.

Si es nuevo, observe y no tenga prisa. Trenes en este negocio, los hay contínuamente.

Suerte.


P.D: No piense que porque algo sube un 10%, después tiene que caer "por aquello de que ha subido mucho". Y lo mismo al reves.
Cuando algo sube mucho o baja mucho, es por algo. Por eso, un forero anteriormente alertaba de tener cuidado por coger cuchillos cayendo.
:


----------



## Vedast_borrado (24 Sep 2011)

Mirando al conjunto del mercado: S&P500 | Acciones de Bolsa

"Es curioso elaborar una lista de acciones del IBEX que subieron el viernes. Resulta que sólo 4 superaron a la media del mercado (BBVA, Santander, Gamesa y Telefónica), y qué casualidad, las que más poneran… no podía ser de otra manera. Esto quiere decir que de nuevo utilizan 3 valores para marcar precios. Cada vez que les he visto hacer eso a los cuidadores las semanas siguientes han sido bastante bajistas para la bolsa."


----------



## MariscosRecio (24 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No debería intentarlo. Aún con stop, fácil que se lo lleven por delante sin pestañear. Si los índices no se caen (que con el cierre del viernes, está por ver cómo se comportan en la apertura y hasta el go live americano), BNP puede seguir rebotando.
> 
> Si es nuevo, observe y no tenga prisa. Trenes en este negocio, los hay contínuamente.
> 
> ...



Muchas Gracias por su consejo! lo tendré muy en cuenta. Esperare a la apertura del lunes a ver como reaccionan los mercados.


----------



## rosonero (24 Sep 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Por cierto me presento. Soy un novato que después de mucho leer al final ha decidido estrenarse en los minifuturos y el estreno de esta semana en corto con el ibex no ha estado mal, aunque se que esto de los futuros es muy, muy complicado.....



La CNMV prorroga hasta el 30 de septiembre la prohibicin sobre posiciones cortas en banca - Cotizalia.com

Vaya con cuidado a quien abre la puerta, a lo mejor recibe una visita 

Pd. Saludos, les sigo leyendo.


----------



## MariscosRecio (24 Sep 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> La CNMV prorroga hasta el 30 de septiembre la prohibicin sobre posiciones cortas en banca - Cotizalia.com
> 
> Vaya con cuidado a quien abre la puerta, a lo mejor recibe una visita
> 
> Pd. Saludos, les sigo leyendo.



ya, me di cuenta cuando hice la simulación de garantías con mi operador y me dice que se operación no es posible por la prohibición!

Bueno esperaremos a ver que tal tiempo hace hasta entoces!


----------



## univac (24 Sep 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Por cierto me presento. Soy un novato que después de mucho leer al final ha decidido estrenarse en los minifuturos y el estreno de esta semana en corto con el ibex no ha estado mal, aunque se que esto de los futuros es muy, muy complicado.....



Bienvenido pescadero! ( ya ya, mayorista) 

Tenga la antena puesta que aqui se aprende mucho, de gacela a gacela


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> ya, me di cuenta cuando hice la simulación de garantías con mi operador y me dice que se operación no es posible por la prohibición!
> 
> Bueno esperaremos a ver que tal tiempo hace hasta entoces!





Su operador es un señor de piel oscura, sonrisa afable y amigo del ilustre Sr. Zuloman? 
No se fie de él, es muy zalamero.

:XX: :XX: :XX:

Creo que esta usted nominado al premio de Gacela dominical. (edito: interpreté mal eran los CNMV boys a los que se refería el Sr. rosonero. De todas formas también recibirá otras visitas...)

Un consejo gratis: Hasta que no tenga duda alguna de lo que se habla en el foro, no se juegue su dinero. Cuando pille todas las bromas, estará preparado para... que cojones perder su dinero de todas formas, pero al menos se reirá un rato!


----------



## rafaxl (25 Sep 2011)

Parece que siguen queriendo echar leña al fuego:



> Grecia [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Sky news asegura que el G20 se prepara para el default de Grecia


----------



## rafaxl (25 Sep 2011)

Uyyy, esto es malo para los mercados no??

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...la-cordura-y-acepta-la-temida-tasa-tobin.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Uyyy, esto es malo para los mercados no??
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...la-cordura-y-acepta-la-temida-tasa-tobin.html



Sr. Rafaxl, a mi esto me suena a perroflautada (Sr. Mulder dixit) para contentar al populacho. Preguntas que me hago:
-A quien se la impondran? Grandes ejpeculadoreh, a la gacelada, a los propios paises,...
- Quien recaudará el impuesto?
- Será de aplicación global? (esto lo dudo bastante, habrá qur hacer mucha presión...)

agradecería que alguien conocedor del tema nos ilustrase


----------



## rafaxl (25 Sep 2011)

Miren, aqui hablan de 2 trillion de euros como si nada: Greece default could be best thing for the markets | News & Politics | News & Comment | The First Post

Me suena a bestialidad, acto demente. Esto es un chute en toda regla, ¿para que? para estar igual en pocos meses...


----------



## Misterio (25 Sep 2011)

En la oficina tenemos una apuesta y es que el día que se haga oficial lo de Grecia el ibex sube.


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Rafaxl, a mi esto me suena a perroflautada (Sr. Mulder dixit) para contentar al populacho. Preguntas que me hago:
> -A quien se la impondran? Grandes ejpeculadoreh, a la gacelada, a los propios paises,...
> - Quien recaudará el impuesto?
> - Será de aplicación global? (esto lo dudo bastante, habrá qur hacer mucha presión...)
> ...



en principio nos debiera afectar a todos, pero principalmente a los del HFT.

Creo que tendrán al personal entretenido con este tema durante 2 años y al final no harán nada. Em 2,5 años el mundo podrá ser tan diferente ....


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Sep 2011)

yo creo q a todos los mandamases (de los paises y los CEO de los bancos) se les esta escapando todo de su control.......... cuando todo iba bien nadie penso como estaban los cimientos y ahora q cada vez la cosa va a peor se dan cuenta q los paises han sido unos nuevos ricos caprichosos q han malgastado dinero, q los bancos solo pensaban en crecer dos digitos anualmente "a cualquier precio", etc pero como diria warren buffet casi todos nadaban desnudos y nos damos cuenta ahora

realmente no entiendo los economistas q piden q se meta mas dinero publico al sistema..... es cierto q no meterlo significa recesion pero meterlo (como hizo japon) tampoco soluciono nada (y eso q japon era un pais exportador dentro de una dinamica global de gran crecimiento) por primera vez deberia darse en el mundo una mezcla entre logica y solidaridad........ tipo pactos de la moncloa....... q todos cedamos para superar los problemas (como haya recesion hasta los BRIC y sus materias primas lo van a pasar muy mal)

solo deseo q no acabe todo en una nueva guerra .....


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> yo creo q a todos los mandamases (de los paises y los CEO de los bancos) se les esta escapando todo de su control.......... cuando todo iba bien nadie penso como estaban los cimientos y ahora q cada vez la cosa va a peor se dan cuenta q los paises han sido unos nuevos ricos caprichosos q han malgastado dinero, q los bancos solo pensaban en crecer dos digitos anualmente "a cualquier precio", etc pero como diria warren buffet casi todos nadaban desnudos y nos damos cuenta ahora
> 
> realmente no entiendo los economistas q piden q se meta mas dinero publico al sistema..... es cierto q no meterlo significa recesion pero meterlo (como hizo japon) tampoco soluciono nada (y eso q japon era un pais exportador dentro de una dinamica global de gran crecimiento) por primera vez deberia darse en el mundo una mezcla entre logica y solidaridad........ tipo pactos de la moncloa....... q todos cedamos para superar los problemas (como haya recesion hasta los BRIC y sus materias primas lo van a pasar muy mal)
> 
> solo deseo q no acabe todo en una nueva guerra .....



Ya estamos en guerra.

Las guerras militares se realizan contra países en clara inferioridad. Es el método para seguir desarrollando armas persuasivas e impulsar el negocio de unos de los negocios más lucrativos del mundo: *las armas*.

Entre los países del primer mundo no puede haber guerras militares. Con un puto click se haría un reset global. La nueva forma de guerra es la económica que se está demostrando muy poderosa a la hora de primero expoliar y luego exclavizar a sociedades al completo. Vease el ejemplo de Grecia cuyo pueblo va a estar muy jodido más de una década.

Los nuevos generales de los ejércitos invasores estudiaron en las grandes escuelas de negocio.


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ya estamos en guerra.
> 
> Las guerras militares se realizan contra países en clara inferioridad. Es el método para seguir desarrollando armas persuasivas e impulsar el negocio de unos de los negocios más lucrativos del mundo: *las armas*.
> 
> ...



yo me refiero a guerras fisicas......... grecia y muchos mas paises estaran jodidos por años, pero en la mediocridad se puede lograr una rutina de supervivencia........ mira africa y otras zonas pobres, donde todo puede ser misero pero vas tirando dia a dia......... lo q realmente me daria miedo es un aumento de conflictos-proteccionismo entre paises........ la UE de manera ineficiente pero nos evita luchas paneuropeas......... veremos q acontece en estos tiempos historicos q nos esta tocando vivir

edito: ojala pudiera darse una especie de reset global "acordado" por todos, pero lo q a unos vendra bien a otros no, asi q sera imposible

veremos si no ruedan cabezas de politicos y CEOs (q el futuro nuevo jefe del BCE sea quien es y q hiciera lo q hizo...... en fin..... habra q hacerse fabricante de guillotinas)


----------



## kaxkamel (25 Sep 2011)

pero mañana hay que comprar gamesas o arcelores?


----------



## Vokiabierto (25 Sep 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> pero mañana hay que comprar gamesas o arcelores?



Para mañana compra latunes... no se porque pero tengo un latido mu malo...


----------



## Yo2k1 (25 Sep 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> pero mañana hay que comprar gamesas o arcelores?



Pipas, muchas pipas, es mejor. Y asi quien compre acciones de empresas de pipas tambien se ve beneficiado.
Pero lo mejor, es leer el hilo con un buen paquete de pipas.
A ver si ya llegan los momentos esperados por Zuloman y por el desaparecido MV, y vemos esas SAN por debajo de 4 y ese ibex buscando los seis mil.
Mientras tanto, pipas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2011)

Sr. kaxkamel, los molinos con palas de acero son el futuro!! ::


----------



## Janus (25 Sep 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> En la oficina tenemos una apuesta y es que el día que se haga oficial lo de Grecia el ibex sube.



Me dá que la vas a ganar!!!!


----------



## Janus (25 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> yo me refiero a guerras fisicas......... Grecia y muchos mas paises estaran jodidos por años, pero en la mediocridad se puede lograr una rutina de supervivencia........ Mira africa y otras zonas pobres, donde todo puede ser misero pero vas tirando dia a dia......... Lo q realmente me daria miedo es un aumento de conflictos-proteccionismo entre paises........ La ue de manera ineficiente pero nos evita luchas paneuropeas......... Veremos q acontece en estos tiempos historicos q nos esta tocando vivir
> 
> edito: Ojala pudiera darse una especie de reset global "acordado" por todos, pero lo q a unos vendra bien a otros no, asi q sera imposible
> 
> veremos si no ruedan cabezas de politicos y ceos (q el futuro nuevo jefe del bce sea quien es y q hiciera lo q hizo...... En fin..... Habra q hacerse fabricante de guillotinas)




*esto hay que reventarlo ya, y cuanto más .... Mejor. Solo los grandes conflictos generan grandes cambios, y grandes oportunidades. Si no, seguiremos igual otro montón de años.*


----------



## Janus (25 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Pipas, muchas pipas, es mejor. Y asi quien compre acciones de empresas de pipas tambien se ve beneficiado.
> Pero lo mejor, es leer el hilo con un buen paquete de pipas.
> A ver si ya llegan los momentos esperados por Zuloman y por el desaparecido MV, y vemos esas SAN por debajo de 4 y ese ibex buscando los seis mil.
> Mientras tanto, pipas



Mañana puede ser un día excepcional de trading. Puede ocurrir:
-Abrir disparado al alza y seguir todo el día.
-Abrir disparado al alza y darse la vuelta en algún momento.
-Pegarse la hostia de salida (lo veremos con antelación con los futuros) y seguir así todo el día.
-Pegarse la hostia de salida y darse la vuelta en algún momento.

Es decir, de todo excepto ser un día de indiferencia. Es en estos mercados/momentos en los que se puede ganar y perder mucho. Es decir, nada permanece igual.
Desde el sillón y con pipas, váis a engordar :o. Venga al ruedo con cojones.
Demasiado fácil es que nos pongan el índice y el SAN a precios tan atractivos .... y si llegasen ahí, estaríamos tan acojonados por el contexto que no nos atreveríamos. Hay que esperar y ver con los ojos, la pauta de vuelta.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (25 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> esto hay que reventarlo ya, y cuanto más .... Mejor. Solo los grandes conflictos generan grandes cambios, y grandes oportunidades. Si no, seguiremos igual otro montón de años.



¿Qué te hace pensar que estarás entre los supervivientes del conflicto?


----------



## Janus (25 Sep 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> pero mañana hay que comprar gamesas o arcelores?



Si los futuros fueran alcistas desde las 08:00 y siguieran así hasta la apertura + Arcelor no abre disparada a lo bestia .... COMPRA ARCELOR con stop loss 4%. A las 09:30 pon un stop más ajusta a tu precio de entrada o sobre el precio de entrada si tienes una ganacia de al menos el 4%. A partir de ahí, a seguirlo con un stop dinámico .... y "be lucky".

Yo lo haré y por eso lo canto por adelantado, pero es importante que los futuros sean alcistas desde las 08:00 en adelante y sin vaivenes que lo pongan en rojo verde rojo verde como un tiovivo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> En la oficina tenemos una apuesta y es que el día que se haga oficial lo de Grecia el ibex sube.



Es muy posible que lo haga...al cabo de unas horas o al dia siguiente,y la hostia iba a ser de tal magnitud que pocos valientes podrian aprovechar el subidon.


// Mode Rappel OFF // ::


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si los futuros fueran alcistas desde las 08:00 y siguieran así hasta la apertura + Arcelor no abre disparada a lo bestia .... COMPRA ARCELOR con stop loss 4%. A las 09:30 pon un stop más ajusta a tu precio de entrada o sobre el precio de entrada si tienes una ganacia de al menos el 4%. A partir de ahí, a seguirlo con un stop dinámico .... y "be lucky".
> 
> Yo lo haré y por eso lo canto por adelantado, pero es importante que los futuros sean alcistas desde las 08:00 en adelante y sin vaivenes que lo pongan en rojo verde rojo verde como un tiovivo.



Con lo fácil y prudente que es esperar en liquidez (depósito de alta rentabilidad sin penalización) mientras se devoran los ejpeculadoreh .......

Es tiempo de mantener la calma, los mercados no se terminan mañana.


----------



## Janus (25 Sep 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿Qué te hace pensar que estarás entre los supervivientes del conflicto?



Varias cosas:
-Mi nuevo avatar es molón y trae suerte.
-Mi firma. Dice el truco de todo esto.
-Mi trabajo, soy un afortunado y tengo formación técnica excelente (aún siendo un chaval toda la vida me he esforzado por estar en Tier1) para cambiar si fuera necesario ... aunque estoy en el lado de los que difícilmente pierdan.
-Mi ilusión. Mi hija de 10 años me llama motivado porque busco lo positivo y no me enredo entre lo que no es práctico.
-Que tengo una estrategia personal para ese momento. Estoy preparado.
-Que incluso lisiado se puede salir adelante y triunfar. Ahí está, Pistorius.

Pero sobre todo, es porque os estoy avisando. Sé dónde está el botón rojo de la nueva realidad, .... y lo voy a apretar.


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Varias cosas:
> -Mi nuevo avatar es molón y trae suerte.
> -Mi firma. Dice el truco de todo esto.
> -Mi trabajo, soy un afortunado y tengo formación técnica excelente (aún siendo un chaval toda la vida me he esforzado por estar en Tier1) para cambiar si fuera necesario ... aunque estoy en el lado de los que difícilmente pierdan.
> ...


----------



## Seren (25 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ya estamos en guerra.
> 
> Las guerras militares se realizan contra países en clara inferioridad. Es el método para seguir desarrollando armas persuasivas e impulsar el negocio de unos de los negocios más lucrativos del mundo: *las armas*.
> 
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo, alguien ya predijo que la tercera guerra mundial no sería en campos de batalla sino en el mundo virtual a través de transacciones económicas y a golpe de clik. 
Yo creo que podíamos estar muy cerca de ella sino lo estamos ya. Los contendientes son europa, USA, china y emergentes. Africa y el tercer mundo queda como dices para experimentos en la extinguida guerra física.
La actual es la guerra de monedas, primas de riesgo, inyecciones de liquidez a los bancos...un monton de dinero moviendose de un lado a otro en pantallas de ordenador pero que afectan a la vida real de las personas y su futuro.

La única solución para el primer mundo me temo que va a ser crear un nuevo orden en el que someter a los de vias en dessarrollo (China, India, brasil,...) a un esclavismo productivo en el que no se les paguen las deudas para mantener y aumentar el estado de bienester.


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Competamente de acuerdo, alguien ya predijo que la tercera guerra mundial no sería en campos de batalla sino en el mundo virtual a través de transacciones económicas y a golpe de clik.
> Yo creo que podíamos estar muy cerca de ella sino lo estamos ya. Los contendientes son europa, USA, china y emergentes. Africa y el tercer mundo queda como dices para experimentos en la extinguida guerra física.
> La actual es la guerra de monedas, primas de riesgo, inyecciones de liquidez a los bancos...un monton de dinero moviendose de un lado a otro en pantallas de ordenador pero que afectan a la vida real de las personas y su futuro.
> 
> La única solución para el primer mundo me temo que va a ser crear un nuevo orden en el que someter a los de vias en dessarrollo (China, India, brasil,...) a un esclavismo productivo en el que no se les paguen las deudas para mantener y aumentar el estado de bienester.



Ya estamos en guerra, no lo dudes.

El día a día nos quita la perspectiva. Es tan fácil como reflexionar qué está ocurriendo en los mercados desde hace 3 meses (desde que finalizó el QE2 usano).

Sin menospreciar el papel de China y los emergentes, *es una guerra a cara de perro entre USA y Europa*. El favorito para ganar es USA y ya lleva ventaja.


----------



## Janus (25 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


>



Eso es el otro bando. En el de los winners, hay más marcha e invitadas como ésta que me tiene entre sus manos.


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Sep 2011)

*¿Me he perdido algo?*

...Mañana comenzaremos el dia con ligeras bajadas hasta llegar entorno al (-2% -3,5%) para luego ir remontado/ subiendo poco a poco a eso de las 11:00 - 11:30 y terminar en un 2,5% en positivo (esta predicción hay que extrapolarla a todos los indices europeos tomando como referencia el DAX, y teniendo en cuenta las peculiaridades de cada indice)


----------



## Janus (25 Sep 2011)

Se están preparando ....


----------



## kaxkamel (25 Sep 2011)

eh, que yo lo de gamesa-arcelor lo decía en plan coña...

como gacela que soy, me espero a los 6500... y llegados (que llegaremos) a ese punto... lo mismo me espero a los 6000.
y no entraré y perderé trillones en plusvalías... cuando lo resuban en el enésimo intento de patadonypalantismo.
da igual.
tengo tiempo.
y no tengo prisa.


----------



## Claca (25 Sep 2011)

Ya que lo comentáis:



Claca dijo:


> Buenas tardes a la forería
> 
> Creo que hace poco alguien habló de MTS:
> 
> ...









¡Objetivo cumplido! Fijaos en la directriz que unía los dos mínimos -ahora tres- y donde ha parado el precio. Detallista que es uno :







De momento rebote habiendo cumplido objetivos, aunque no hay nada más. Después de tanta caída es normal ver un rebote fuerte y llamativo, pero hasta que no rompa los 14,15, tampoco se puede esperar que el valor apunte a superar resistencias serias.

Me gusta esa última descarga a la baja como claudicación y posible síntoma de agotamiento de las bajadas, pero lo iremos viendo sobre la marcha. Si el mercado va a caer, es posible que MTS aproveche para mostrar resistencia y nos dibuje una figura de vuelta, entonces sí tendríamos mayores garantías. Por lo demás, ahora mismo los metesacas son prácticamente a cara o cruz.


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *¿Me he perdido algo?*
> 
> ...Mañana comenzaremos el dia con ligeras bajadas hasta llegar entorno al (-2% -3,5%) para luego ir remontado/ subiendo poco a poco a eso de las 11:00 - 11:30 y terminar en un 2,5% en positivo (esta predicción hay que extrapolarla a todos los indices europeos tomando como referencia el DAX, y teniendo en cuenta las peculiaridades de cada indice)



Que mal rollo me da el tema de la solución de la deuda europea en 6 semanas (mal rollo para más caidas).

Mañana a las 08:00 tendremos el veredicto de los mercado europeos.


----------



## Janus (25 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Que mal rollo me da el tema de la solución de la deuda europea en 6 semanas (mal rollo para más caidas).
> 
> Mañana a las 08:00 tendremos el veredicto de los mercado europeos.



Si sucede lo que estima DJ Mesa, habrá ocurrido exactamente lo mismo que ocurrió el 14/09. Las velas del día 12 y 13 son muy similares a las dos últimas de los pasados jueves y viernes.

Las velas de SP, DAX y Ibex del viernes son alcistas .... a ver si siguen así o no. Para scalping pueden ser suficientes si los índices amanecen alcistas. A medio (dos semanas) puede ser otro cantar porque el volumen de la semana pasada fué muy elevado (igual que en la primera onda bajista del verano).:


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2011)

Hay que vigilar el EUR/USD. Es el canario en la mina.


----------



## Seren (25 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hay que vigilar el EUR/USD. Es el canario en la mina.



Está pegando un bajón brutal, que demonios está ocurriendo:8::8:


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Está pegando un bajón brutal, que demonios está ocurriendo:8::8:



¿cómo que está bajando? .Están los mercados cerrados.


----------



## Seren (25 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿cómo que está bajando? .Están los mercados cerrados.



Ya, lo mire el viernes a última hora y estaba a 1,34 -1,35 no recuerdo y ahora me aparece a 1,32, no se que ha pasado pero hasta dentro de unas horas no comienza la cotizacion, debe haber un error ,en este enlace:

XE.com: el sitio de conversión de divisas favorito en todo el mundo


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2011)

Debe ser un error. El viernes cerró en 1,35.


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (25 Sep 2011)

Pues si debe estar bajando porque yo creo haberlo visto esta mañana en xe a 1,35 y ahora ha bajado del 1,34...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Sep 2011)

No descansáis ni los domingos... inocho:

La vela diaria del Ibex (y de casi todos los índices y acciones "gordas") fue un martillo. Supongo que casi todos los que operáis por aquí sabréis lo que es, pero como hay mucha gente que le gusta leernos sin operar o simplemente aprender, pego un poco la explicación y las diferentes estrategias:

_Ese posible cambio de tendencia tras la apárición de esta vela sería más fiable si sucede tras una tendencia bajista y se produce con el valor sobrevendido. Una pauta de martillo se caracteriza por tener una vela karakasa, esto es vela con larga sombra inferior ( al menos el doble que su cuerpo real) y su cuerpo real pequeño, preferiblemente blanco y sin sombra superior o prácticamente inexistente. Además el cierre debe producirse en la parte alta de la sesión. También ayudaría a confirmar un giro alcista que el volumen fuese superior en la sesión donde se produce el martillo.

La vela martillo necesita de confirmación. Esto es, que en la siguiente vela se produzca un cierre por encima de los máximos del mismo. Por lo tanto tendríamos varias opciones para tomar posiciones tras la formación de un martillo.

La más agresiva sería comprar minutos antes del cierre de la sesión donde se está generado esa vela martillo. No es demasiado aconsejable puesto que esta vela necesitaría una confirmación, aunque nos permitiría poner un stop cercano.

Otra opción sería comprar en apertura de la siguiente sesión donde se confirma el martillo, al abrir por encima de los máximos de la vela martillo. En mi opinión esta sería la forma más aconsejable de operar tras una vela martillo.

Otra opción posible sería comprar una vez se confirma la fiabilidad de la vela martillo como soporte. Esto es ante la presión bajista es probable que tras un primer impulso alcista se vaya a probar la solvencia del martillo como soporte, por lo que se podrían tomar posiciones si después de un primer impulso alcista tras la vela martillo se comprobara que la correción posterior no fuese capaz de romper a la baja los mínimos del martillo pudiendo comprar cuando la cotización se situara entre los mínimos del marillo y el cuerpo real del mismo. En este caso podríamos quedarnos sin entrar en el valor, puesto que no siempre tras la formación del martillo, el título va a corregir para confirmar la fortaleza del soporte.

En resumen, esta vela tendría fiabilidad si se produce tras sobreventa y tras contiuadas sesiones bajistas. Cuanto mayor sea la sombra inferior y mayor volumen se negocie en esa sesion, más fiabilidad tendrá la figura. También le da más potencia para un giro al alza que el cuerpo real pequeño de la vela sea blanco, aunque no tiene porque ser así. Y en todo caso siempre habrá que poner un STOP de protección si se romper al cierre los mínimos del martillo._

Saludos...


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (25 Sep 2011)

Definitivamente el Euro/Dolar en esos instantes esta bajando. Si antes he dicho que el precio en Xe estaba en 1,34, ahora está en ¡¡¡1,323!!!

Que alguien explique esto, Dios que acojone... el euro desplomándose sin necesidad de que abran los mercados siquiera...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Sep 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Janus (25 Sep 2011)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Definitivamente el Euro/Dolar en esos instantes esta bajando. Si antes he dicho que el precio en Xe estaba en 1,34, ahora está en ¡¡¡1,323!!!
> 
> Que alguien explique esto, Dios que acojone... el euro desplomándose sin necesidad de que abran los mercados siquiera...



Hamijo, hasta donde sé ... el mercado está cerrado por lo que sigue con precio del viernes (1,35 pelados). En mi broker, así está (cerrado y en esa figura).
Abrirá a partir de las 22:00. De momento, la bolsa hebrea está subiendo con ciertas ganas (a la menos así aparece en su web oficial: "http://www.tase.co.il/TASEEng/Homepage.htm").


----------



## Desencantado (25 Sep 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Una pauta de martillo se caracteriza por tener una vela *karakasa*...



Karakasa! Coño, como el sector inmobiliario español!


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Sep 2011)

creo q esta cerrado, lo del eur-usd, calmaaaaaa chicos..... alguna vez los futuros han marcado niveles q luego a la hora de la apertura estaban muy lejos, asi q dormid tranquilos y a las 8 mirais

la vela del viernes es muy alcista, como ponia LCAC, lo unico q segun MM el techo no estaria muy lejos....., iremos viendo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Dice mucho esa gráfica. Pinta la cosa mala, mala, mala, mala.

aunque me da pereza, me explico. Esos maximos y minimos decrecientes no me gustasn, ni el giro del estocástico.


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Sep 2011)

En Directo


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Sep 2011)

Desencantado dijo:


> Karakasa! Coño, como el sector inmobiliario español!



¿Ha dicho usted sarasa?







....El ibex esta desviado definitivamente


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Sep 2011)

Que si el oro/plata está empezando a guanear muy posiblemente estará empujando al dolar y no va a ser para dos días.

Comprad dolares, insensatos.


----------



## monicagt (25 Sep 2011)

Como creeís que será la salida a bolsa de Loterias y Apuestas del Estado????


----------



## monicagt (25 Sep 2011)

Compraríais??????


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Sep 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Como creeís que será la salida a bolsa de Loterias y Apuestas del Estado????



ir a la OPV si sera una autentica loteria ::


----------



## rafaxl (25 Sep 2011)

Naaaada hamijos, esta semana toca fin de la crisis y optimismo. La siguiente ya volveremos a la debacle. Dos semanas seguidas de fin del mundo son chungas para cualquiera. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2011)

compra compra que se acaban ::


----------



## Caos (25 Sep 2011)

Es por esto: Euro Rallies on Optimism EU May Speed Emergency Fund to Curb Debt Crisis - Bloomberg

Aprovechar para comprar dolares 

En estos tiempos en los que se habla de apalancar fondos para rescatar países, lanzar más dinero al problema, y _rumore rumore_, hay que ver lo que es ruido y lo que son hechos. El ruido tiene un efecto despreciable, hoy día desaparece rápidamente (los efectos pueden incluso limitarse a horas y acelerar la venta de los pillados a cualquier mínimo rebote) y sólo ayuda a incrementar la volatilidad, pero no cambia los hechos ni la tendencia.

EDIT: Pongamos perspectiva: el euro hace una semana estaba a 1.37, ahora mismo el supuesto rebote se agota, y el resto de monedas casi todas (quitando el AUD), incluyendo el yen, caen todas respecto al dolar.

Cuando el dolar habla, todo lo demás calla, excepto los bonos. A ver como evoluciona la sesión asiática.


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Es por esto: Euro Rallies on Optimism EU May Speed Emergency Fund to Curb Debt Crisis - Bloomberg
> 
> Aprovechar para comprar dolares
> 
> En estos tiempos en los que se habla de apalancar fondos para rescatar países, lanzar más dinero al problema, y _rumore rumore_, hay que ver lo que es ruido y lo que son hechos. El ruido tiene un efecto despreciable, hoy día desaparece rápidamente (los efectos pueden incluso limitarse a horas y acelerar la venta de los pillados a cualquier mínimo rebote) y sólo ayuda a incrementar la volatilidad, pero no cambia los hechos ni la tendencia.



Pero cuidado porque los rumores afectan a los bancos y en cualquier momento nos encontramos con un reversal del 5% en un pis pas. Eso no hay SL serio que lo aguante.


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Sep 2011)

*DAX*
(mirando por ahi)












EN ESTE GRÁFICO DEL DAX SE VE EL MODELO QUE SE DIBUJÓ EN 2007-2008 QUE ESTAMOS SIGUIENDO A LO LARGO DE 2011.

En la réplica que está realizando el gráfico en 2011, nos encontramos a la altura que estuvimos el 26-09-2008 * (mira por donde, mañana es 26-09)*. En 5 meses se perdieron 2000 puntos (hasta el 06-03-2009).


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2011)

Mañana tenemos un gap al alza de cojones (+100 puntos).


----------



## Seren (25 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que si el oro/plata está empezando a guanear muy posiblemente estará empujando al dolar y no va a ser para dos días.
> 
> Comprad dolares, insensatos.



A eso añadamosle que el BCE tiene pensado bajar los tipos medio punto. Así que es posible que el euro se vaya a 1,20 donde hay un soporte bastante fuerte. Una buena operación es meterse en dolar y salirse de posiciones en oro o plata quien las tenga.


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Mañana tenemos un gap al alza de cojones (+100 puntos).



La noche es larga :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2011)

Seren dijo:


> A eso añadamosle que el BCE tiene pensado bajar los tipos medio punto. Así que es posible que el euro se vaya a 1,20 donde hay un soporte bastante fuerte. Una buena operación es meterse en dolar y salirse de posiciones en oro o plata quien las tenga.



No me cuadra. Si el leuro se cae contra el dolar, las bolsas caen a saco y no creo que estemos tan lejos del suelo temporal.

Las próximas sesiones nos deben aclarar el camino a la luz


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> La noche es larga :fiufiu:



Sí pero se está cociendo algo gordo en Europa.


----------



## rafaxl (25 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Sí pero se está cociendo algo gordo en Europa.



Hummm, mi opinion es que esta semana toca algo de paripe positivista. Claro esta, que no soy adivino pero ultimamente ha venido a ser asi. Semana de tralla, semana de subida...

Lastima que hay que madrugar, si no me pegaba aqui hasta las 4 de la mañana.


----------



## Seren (25 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No me cuadra. Si el leuro se cae contra el dolar, las bolsas caen a saco y no creo que estemos tan lejos del suelo temporal.
> 
> Las próximas sesiones nos deben aclarar el camino a la luz



Cierto, como es costumbre ultimamente cuando cae el euro caen las bolsas, no falla. Pero supongo que es porque en momentos de guano parte del dinero de los mercados (empresas) iban al dolar. En este nuevo escenario podría ser que sólo fuera el dinero de las comodities el que fuera al dolar y no las del ibex, dax...
No se, ya veremos....


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Hummm, mi opinion es que esta semana toca algo de paripe positivista. Claro esta, que no soy adivino pero ultimamente ha venido a ser asi. Semana de tralla, semana de subida...
> 
> Lastima que hay que madrugar, si no me pegaba aqui hasta las 4 de la mañana.



El próximo tirón a la baja (si es que le hay) marcará un suelo temporal.

Mi inquebrantable fe bajista está sufriendo un ataque de personalidad :ouch:. 

Los cabrones no lo van a dejar ir mucho más allá (los 7200 - 7300 podrían y ser el límite y no lo tengo claro que lleguén hasta ahí .


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Mañana tenemos un gap al alza de cojones (+100 puntos).



Puede que tenga razón con ese gap, pero muy lejos no parece que llegue verdad?


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Puede que tenga razón con ese gap, pero muy lejos no parece que llegue verdad?



Creo que le falta un tirón para abajo en plan capitulación. Pero lo que antes era "por mis cojones" ahora es "a ver si estos HDLGP" no lo suben.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (25 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Sí pero se está cociendo algo gordo en Europa.



Espero que no sea muy gordo, porque es algo que nos van a meter.


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Espero que no sea muy gordo, porque es algo que nos van a meter.



Ya sabe usté que mientras más dilate, es lo más mejor para los mercados ::


----------



## Caos (25 Sep 2011)

El gap puede ser también una señal de inicio de bajada, o incluso de medio recorrido desde el pico de Mayo (el gap de inicio está sobre el día 5/5/2011), hay muchas formas de leerlo.

En una cosa lleva Bertok razón, en este camino de bajada mucha gente se va a quedar por el camino aún acertando en al tendencia primaria. Las dudas entran por la volatilidad, la volatilidad tan alta machaca a los inversores independientes o con relativo poco capital, pero para el que sepa como apostar por la volatilidad la posibilidad de ganancias son enormes Y SIN DEMASIADO RIESGO, sin embargo no es un momento para aguantar posiciones en valores a no ser que uno las lleve desde muy atrás (y ese fue el error de muchos, hay veces que conviene estarse quietecito y administrar bien las posiciones que uno tiene sin son ventajosas  lo que es problemático para el inversor independiente).

El milagro no va a llegar, pero la caída escalonada y a trompicones que se inició en Mayo no acabará al menos hasta Noviembre, puede que se extienda hasta Enero del 2012.


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> El gap puede ser también una señal de inicio de bajada, o incluso de medio recorrido desde el pico de Mayo (el gap de inicio está sobre el día 5/5/2011), hay muchas formas de leerlo.
> 
> En una cosa lleva Bertok razón, en este camino de bajada mucha gente se va a quedar por el camino aún acertando en al tendencia primaria. Las dudas entran por la volatilidad, la volatilidad tan alta machaca a los inversores independientes o con relativo poco capital, pero para el que sepa como apostar por la volatilidad la posibilidad de ganancias son enormes Y SIN DEMASIADO RIESGO, sin embargo no es un momento para aguantar posiciones en valores a no ser que uno las lleve desde muy atrás (y ese fue el error de muchos, hay veces que conviene estarse quietecito y administrar bien las posiciones que uno tiene sin son ventajosas  lo que es problemático para el inversor independiente).
> 
> El milagro no va a llegar, pero la caída escalonada y a trompicones que se inició en Mayo no acabará al menos hasta Noviembre, puede que se extienda hasta Enero del 2012.



Caos, ¿cual es el target de caida que manejas para el chulibex?, ¿no ves una explosión alcista en los bancos cuando les salven el culo con nuestros dineros?, ¿tienes opinión respecto al cruce EUR/USD?.


----------



## Janus (25 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *DAX*
> (mirando por ahi)
> 
> 
> ...



Si unes los dos mínimos relevantes anteriores, puedes ver claramente la base de un canal de largo plazo ... que está pasando ahora sobre 4200 aprox. Mira si hay caida teórica ..... Eso no quiere decir que mañana tenga que caer por narices .... pero a largo, es probable.:bla:


----------



## Janus (25 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Hummm, mi opinion es que esta semana toca algo de paripe positivista. Claro esta, que no soy adivino pero ultimamente ha venido a ser asi. Semana de tralla, semana de subida...
> 
> Lastima que hay que madrugar, si no me pegaba aqui hasta las 4 de la mañana.



Puede ser así perfectamente, para marear al personal gacelero. Si ni siquiera consiguiera repuntar algo esta semana, sería una señal de gran fuerza de los osos.
La realidad es:
-El eurodolar está muy bajista. Basta con ver el gráfico.
-Oro y plata están reventados con motivo, entre otros, de la cotización del dolar.
-Como dice Caos, el dolar cuando manda .... manda de verdad. Es moneda refugio sin duda (como pasó en la época de Lehman).
-Los charts de DAX y SP dan pena verlos. Son muy bajistas.

Todo pinta chungo y yo le doy valor sobre todo a que las dos andanadas bajistas habidas (verano y la semana pasada) han tenido un volumen ENORME.
Ahora bien, los leoncios son leoncios por lo que con ellos no se puede presuponer nada. A estar pendiente de todo al minuto ... pero principalmente evitando largos (excepto en scalping).


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Puede ser así perfectamente, para marear al personal gacelero. Si ni siquiera consiguiera repuntar algo esta semana, sería una señal de gran fuerza de los osos.
> La realidad es:
> -El eurodolar está muy bajista. Basta con ver el gráfico.
> -Oro y plata están reventados con motivo, entre otros, de la cotización del dolar.
> ...



Sobre todo el SP. Da pena verlo ..... porque no se termina de caer el HDLGP.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Sep 2011)

El EUR/USD ha abierto plano, que nadie lo dice, y unos posts más atrás hablaban de un cruce a 1,32...



Janus dijo:


> Si unes los dos mínimos relevantes anteriores, puedes ver claramente la base de un canal de largo plazo ... que está pasando ahora sobre 4200 aprox. Mira si hay caida teórica ..... Eso no quiere decir que mañana tenga que caer por narices .... pero a largo, es probable.:bla:



El 61,8% de toda la bajada desde 2007, desde el máximo de este año, nos lo planta en 4780. Siguiendo esa directriz, se toparía en abril de 2014... Espero que lo lleven antes... 

Saludos...

PD: Chinito, nos debes la explicación de la gráfica del DAX... :X


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Sep 2011)

Por cierto, los últimos 3 martillos en Ibex:

-11 de agosto: mínimo 7770, el 1 de septiembre tocábamos los 8800
-13 de septiembre: mínimo 7506, 3 sesiones más tarde, llegábamos a los 8444
-Viernes pasado: mínimo 7639, a ver que tal se comporta, pero los dos anteriores han llevado 1000 puntos desde mínimos..

Saludos...


----------



## Caos (25 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Caos, ¿cual es el target de caida que manejas para el chulibex?, ¿no ves una explosión alcista en los bancos cuando les salven el culo con nuestros dineros?, ¿tienes opinión respecto al cruce EUR/USD?.



El problema del IBEX es: ¿va a ser capaz de aguantar niveles de soporte 'místicos' (que dicen por aquí ) con el resto de indices europeos y usanos cayendo? Como dije un par de páginas atrás, es posible un desacople del IBEX, pero es que todo lo manipulable tiene un limite, y la gravedad es la gravedad, las leyes físicas no se pueden transgredir  

En principio el objetivo serían los niveles del 2009, de los que no estamos tan lejos (y es normal que se entren dudas), pero si comparas el indice español con el irlandés, el portugués ya no digamos el griego, al final las circunstancias se acaban imponiendo, y en comparación pues ya se ve el margen que hay. Ya sabes cuales son las perspectivas para Is-Pain, independientemente de que se salven o no los bancos, no va a cambiar nada respecto a la situación económica porque el problema no es de crédito, sino de exceso del mismo. 

Esto es algo que los políticos todavía no han entendido, esta crisis no es bancaria, es un problema de solvencia generalizado y de exceso de deuda que hay que eliminar de un modo u otro. Lo que es peor: España ni si quiera ha empezado su proceso de desapalancamiento, el proceso de desapalancamiento siempre lleva implícito caídas en los mercados bursátiles y de la actividad económica (con lo que supone para las cotizadas también), siempre.

Y no necesariamente están peor algunas entidades de esos países que las nuestras. Si, pueden tirar del índice los bancos (o al menos sostenerlo), incluso los valores españoles pueden sostenerse relativamente por mercado externo (que es lo que sostiene también la cotización de muchas empresas alemanas o usanas, la actividad en mercados externos), aunque los emergentes son los próximos de la gran petada, y de hecho el tipo de cambio ya está empezando a implosionar junto con las acciones. Poder puede ser todo, ¿pero probabilidades de que suceda? Quizá una de las opciones sea salirse del IBEX y marcharse al mercado alemán o francés que parece más claro y manejable en este momento.

Sobre el EUR/USD, tras romper el canal de Mayo-Septiembre el dolar sólo puede que subir e irse a niveles de Mayo 2010, en general el dolar estará fuerte al menos hasta principios del 2012. Si Europa hace finalmente su propio TARP la cotización podría romper los 1.2 a la baja incluso llegar a la paridad temporalmente si se juntan varias circunstancias (recesión+tarp).


----------



## Republik (25 Sep 2011)

Hódar siempre dice (últimamente más) con su gracioso acento motrileño que compremos todo lo que podamos, que esto "vaparriba", y con el jugoso dividendo nos iremos resarciendo.


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Sobre el EUR/USD, tras romper el canal de Mayo-Septiembre el dolar sólo puede que subir e irse a niveles de Mayo 2010, en general el dolar estará fuerte al menos hasta principios del 2012. Si Europa hace finalmente su propio TARP la cotización podría romper los 1.2 a la baja incluso llegar a la paridad temporalmente si se juntan varias circunstancias (recesión+tarp).



Mis dudas vienen porque cada vez veo más cercana la cesión de la soberanía fiscal europea y la aprobación de un macroplan para salvar a los bancos de los webox.

Los gráficos (en diario) son bajistas pero si aprueban un macroplan de salvamento, el reversal será estratosférico. Muchos, si no están ágiles, se van a arruinar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Sobre todo el SP. Da pena verlo ..... *porque no se termina de caer el HDLGP*.



Sr. Bertok, le ha poseido el espiritu de rafaXL??? :XX:

Yo tengo mis dudas también de lo que quieren hacer los leoncios. 
La cabeza, viendo gráficos semanales y sobre todo mensuales, me dice que queda _algo _de bajada. La pregunta es, ¿La situación es mejor o peor que en 2008-2009? No sabría decirlo, pero balas de plata son cada vez menos en la recamara de los mandamases. Yo de momento en liquidez y verlas venir.

Otra cosa es que queremos que baje 1000 puntos ibexianos a la semana. Nos entran dudas y pensamos "me voy a pereder el poponazo otra vez?" , es lo que quieren loj mardito roedoreh!! Estos quieren ir metiendo gacelas poco a poco. Dorándolas a fuego lento.


Y que quede _onderecor_, o recompro mis SANs vendidas a 4€ aprox o nada


Aut SAN 4€ aut nihil


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Bertok, le ha poseido el espiritu de rafaXL??? :XX:
> 
> Yo tengo mis dudas también de lo que quieren hacer los leoncios.
> La cabeza, viendo gráficos semanales y sobre todo mensuales, me dice que queda _algo _de bajada. La pregunta es, ¿La situación es mejor o peor que en 2008-2009? No sabría decirlo, pero balas de plata son cada vez menos en la recamara de los mandamases. Yo de momento en liquidez y verlas venir.
> ...



Mis principios bajistas están sufriendo un ataque en la linea de flotación.

Espero recuperarme pronto ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2011)

Por cierto limite 4000 mensajes aproximándose....


----------



## Caos (25 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Mis dudas vienen porque cada vez veo más cercana la cesión de la soberanía fiscal europea y la aprobación de un macroplan para salvar a los bancos de los webox.
> 
> Los gráficos (en diario) son bajistas pero si aprueban un macroplan de salvamento, el reversal será estratosférico. Muchos, si no están ágiles, se van a arruinar.



Sí, pero esto va a debilitar al euro, no fortalecerlo, el euro no adolece de debilidad por la situación de los bancos, al contrario. Cuando el sistema de crédito languidece normalmente la moneda que lo sustenta se fortalece (por eso suben los tipos de interés en los diferentes productos de crédito y en el interbancario). En caso de solventarse el problema, puede tener un pequeño efecto rebote, pero la tendencia sería bajista.

Lo que uno puede hacer, es limitar el riesgo o bien posicionándose en diferentes pares del dolar (o del euro) para mediante el arbitraje cubrir posibles pérdidas en posiciones cortas en el euro con posiciones largas en el dolar respecto a ora moneda. O directamente, y menos complejo, comerciar directamente futuros sobre el índice del dolar, cuya fluctuación depende de una cesta de monedas (aunque el euro lleve la mayor parte del peso), con lo que la cobertura ya está incluida dentro del propio índice (y además, el apalancamiento natural es menor que en el forex).

En estos tiempos los mercados de tipo de cambio tienen mucho peligro, el BC de Suiza solito ha arruinado seguro a mucha gente con su decisión hace un par de semanas. Si uno no tiene cierto conocimiento sobre como protegerse (y eso tiene un coste, que limita posibles ganancias) debería permanecer fuera por precaución o dedicar sólo una pequeña parte de la cartera sin apalancarse.


----------



## Janus (25 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Mis dudas vienen porque cada vez veo más cercana la cesión de la soberanía fiscal europea y la aprobación de un macroplan para salvar a los bancos de los webox.
> 
> Los gráficos (en diario) son bajistas pero si aprueban un macroplan de salvamento, el reversal será estratosférico. Muchos, si no están ágiles, se van a arruinar.



Las noticias son interpretadas de la forma que convenga para justificar la acción de los mercados. Hemos visto que una misma noticia, ha supuesto fuertes subidas o fuertes bajadas.

De todas formas, no estés preocupado por lo que hagan los políticos europeos .... que será más bien poco y lento.


----------



## Claca (25 Sep 2011)

Qué pesimistas os leo, y eso que todavía deberían faltar un par de titulares de lo más alarmantes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Qué pesimistas os leo, y eso que todavía deberían faltar un par de titulares de lo más alarmantes.



semoh vurvugista ::


----------



## rbotic statistics (25 Sep 2011)

Tantas dudas! Tantas dudas... cualquiera que entre aquí pensará que no conocéis al místico 7.700 del IBEX... y mira que se os comunico con antelación suficiente...

Con tal soporte como seguro... quien no va a intentar escalar un rebote que nos puede llevar al anunciado místico 10.700 de diciembre 2011... yo creo que el intento vale la pena...

Para los teóricos del guano, decirles que esto en principio sería un rebote...

Y no me llaméis malvado rbotnick!

S2s


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2011)

La plata de fiesta!!!!. Bajando más del 4%. No sé si va a rebotar o no ... pero le pesan muchos las botas .... Con esa "sintonía", no hay stop loss que lo aguante cualquiera que sea la dirección.
Y yo que pensaba que me iba a forrar con unos candelabros de plata de la abuela .... A este paso, van a valer menos que los de plástico del IKEA.


----------



## AssGaper (26 Sep 2011)

Mañana más guano caballerocs. GUANO... guano EVERYWHERE


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Mañana más guano caballerocs. GUANO... guano EVERYWHERE



Pues ahora estado todo petado hacia arriba.:Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (26 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Ya os dije que ayer y hoy seria el dia de la capitulación final.
> 
> Ahora señores, LLEGA EL AVE FENIX. El rebote comienza mañana.
> 
> Espero que este mensaje, pase a la historia, de la gloria o de los fails. ::::



¿Más guano? ¡Sí que cambias rápido de parecer!


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2011)

Ya estamos dentro, largo, de la plata con stop ajustadito.


----------



## kokaine (26 Sep 2011)

España 35	
8105.0
8123.0
00:37
131.0

Esto va que se las pela y "solo" faltan 8 horas y media para que abran los mercados.


----------



## kokaine (26 Sep 2011)

Y el oro tambien lleva prisa:

Oro al contado	
1630.85
1631.35
00:39
-25.75


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ya estamos dentro, largo, de la plata con stop ajustadito.



00:42: Me largo de la posición con 40 pipos en el bolsillo. Día hecho!!!, con suerte pero well done!:Aplauso:


----------



## AssGaper (26 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Más guano? ¡Sí que cambias rápido de parecer!



jajaja, bueno, una pequeña caidita, pero solo pequeñita.


----------



## faraico (26 Sep 2011)

Nueva zelanda en rojo


----------



## faraico (26 Sep 2011)

Donde mirais futuros ibex?

Espero que no sea en igmarkets

Semana pasada auguraban subida y la apertura fue con -300


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2011)

La plata está en un canal alcista perfecto (en charts de minuto).


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Donde mirais futuros ibex?
> 
> Espero que no sea en igmarkets
> 
> Semana pasada auguraban subida y la apertura fue con -300



Tengo IB e IG Markets. En ambos se puede ver online y operar ahora.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2011)

a este paso el anillo que me encontre no va valer nada....


----------



## rosonero (26 Sep 2011)

Llegamos a los 4000 mensajitos, creado nuevo hilo :http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/252859-mercados-mercados-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-3t-2011-parte-4-a.html#post5047079 

Saludos y guano


----------



## MariscosRecio (26 Sep 2011)

*100% aciertos!*



dj-mesa dijo:


> *¿Me he perdido algo?*
> 
> ...Mañana comenzaremos el dia con ligeras bajadas hasta llegar entorno al (-2% -3,5%) para luego ir remontado/ subiendo poco a poco a eso de las 11:00 - 11:30 y terminar en un 2,5% en positivo (esta predicción hay que extrapolarla a todos los indices europeos tomando como referencia el DAX, y teniendo en cuenta las peculiaridades de cada indice)



Si señor me quito el sombrero!!:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (27 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Largo en Soc. Gen. Entrada bastante fuerte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues ni me planteo lo que ha subido desde el jueves a mediodía cuando hice la coña.... :ouch:


Subido olvidando que era un hilo finiquitado. Dejadlo caer por favor.


----------



## opinador (29 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy hasta las mismísimas narices de los perroflautas que creen tener autoridad para hablar mucho pero no entienden ni una mierda (con perdón) de lo que están hablando.
> 
> ¿que la especulación no beneficia en nada a la población? *pues no señor, la beneficia y muchísimo* más de lo que cualquiera puede imaginarse pero para ello hay que ser capaz de ver más allá de las propias narices, una habilidad que desgraciadamente está cayendo cada día más en desuso.
> 
> ...



Es curioso que en enero de 2008 los mercados nos informaran de que la economía estaba en el mejor momento de su historia. ¡¡¡Tan mentirosos como Zapatero!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Sep 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, los últimos 3 martillos en Ibex:
> 
> -11 de agosto: mínimo 7770, el 1 de septiembre tocábamos los 8800
> -13 de septiembre: mínimo 7506, 3 sesiones más tarde, llegábamos a los 8444
> ...



Por cierto, ayer vimos los 1000 del martillo...


----------

